# Wrist shots...Germans only....let's see 'em



## joeyza




----------



## Michael D

Damasko DA 36


----------



## Guest




----------



## Wouter van Willigen

Nomos Super30 Datschenbraun (limited edition 2/100)


----------



## Vagabund

Tutima Pacific


----------



## mikeb

Here's one ...


----------



## fishgod




----------



## andy tims

I'm officially sh1te at wrist shots. Here is my "best" effort.










I'm so crap, I can't even relax - as is only too clear


----------



## slindeman




----------



## inlanding

These are all a joy to wear!

Glen


----------



## cybee




----------



## Randito

Wouter van Willigen said:


> Nomos Super30 Datschenbraun (limited edition 2/100)


Nice!!!!!


----------



## jporos

*Here are my latest ...*










Tutima FX UTC










Lacher Diver


----------



## cram1960

Junghans Titanium Vista Chronograph


----------



## Caterwaul

My Sinn on Zulu


----------



## Pascal S




----------



## Officine

Archimede Pilot + NATO Vintage strap from Jurgen

Regards,
Hrvoje


----------



## mmaddux




----------



## vinylgreek

Sorry, thought I had a wristy of the Hacher but I guess not.


----------



## RGRAY




----------



## polishammer

Night










and day


----------



## thom




----------



## 336gabriel

Here are mine.


----------



## gregflat9

Mine....


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Stowa Antea 365 COSC* (Hirsch Medici Strap)









*Sinn 756 Diapal* (Sinn Tegimented Bracelet)









*Glashutte Original Panomatic Lunar* (GO Bracelet with Micro-Adjustment)


----------



## scm64

Caterwaul said:


> My Sinn on Zulu


Awesome!!! :-!


----------



## tyclu

UTS and Sinn...


----------



## somon

My Nomos Orion:-d!










Somon
;-)


----------



## craniotes

*The Brute Squad...*



















Regards,
Adam


----------



## Wouter van Willigen

What happened to the wrist :-d



gregflat9 said:


> Mine....


----------



## roberev

Rob


----------



## David Woo

Shots of a first edition Pietro Germano, now long gone.
DW


----------



## thaduke

Aristo


----------



## slivver71

sinn 142...


----------



## offshoredriver

My 356.


----------



## Luhnk

My turn!


----------



## thetokyokid

joeyza said:


>


Amazing, understated EXCELLENCE!!!:-!


----------



## Piccolo8

My German Combo:-d.


----------



## SiebSp




----------



## MINIDriver

Here is my only German made timepiece..... Junghans Mega 1000 SS Radio Controlled watch:


----------



## Wouter van Willigen

*Dugena Automatik WR 100*


----------



## swift




----------



## Guest

Congrats, that´s a real nice Tutima.


----------



## ezcheese

Laco Squad


----------



## fishgod

Wouter van Willigen said:


> Nomos Super30 Datschenbraun (limited edition 2/100)


One more on a nice piece.:-!


----------



## swift

stuffler said:


> Congrats, that´s a real nice Tutima.


thanks mike  im still enjoying it everyday! :-!


----------



## Guardgrunt11b

*No Union Love??*

Union Glashuette Belisar that I picked up in Austria a few weeks ago...


----------



## Sean D.

Aristo Titan


----------



## flyskate

_Dievas Flieger Timer LE 9/50_


----------



## Abbazz

Vintage early 1960s Junghans Trilastic "Max Bill":










Cheers!

Abbazz


----------



## dricig

Tutima Princeton Limited 2/50

dave


----------



## Cursor

My Damasko DA36 on Maratac 3-ring. I'm a novice at watch photographs. It really bugs me that the date windows appear in the photo to be brighter than the rest of the watch. Ah well, some photo of a German watch is better than no photo of a German watch.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Link for a higher res version.


----------



## roberev

Rob


----------



## flyskate

_UTS 1000M Bauhaus.









_


----------



## Veguero

Stowa Marine Original black


----------



## ja1911

Stowa Airman


----------



## boswell

Stylish Bruno Söhnle Rondo Signore quartz. Very slim at only 5.8mm depth and great to wear.


----------



## Hary




----------



## chabanais




----------



## ChristopherB




----------



## hazmatman

Here's a few of my Germans...


----------



## mikeb

Then there is this one ...


----------



## Nightflight

*Sinn 903 H2*


----------



## ja1911

No logo this time








Logo and no


----------



## teva

Best on-the-wrist shot so far. :-d


----------



## ja1911




----------



## ghettochild

Archimede Pilot H.


----------



## jkimtokyo

Yes, made in German, made by Stowa.


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## dukerules

My two:


----------



## uwtc

DA37 wearing new trousers


----------



## Guest

Nice combo.


----------



## ja1911

Sinn 857


----------



## jkimtokyo




----------



## dalstott




----------



## Bierkameel

My Sea Devil


----------



## Wouter van Willigen

Hanhart: Nice!!
Junghans: WOW!! I have the original version with the Kaliber J88 
Junghans II: WOW II!!
Combo picture: I'll take the right Junghans please ;-):-!
Schauer: Aquired taste. Still anyone can see that this dial is wel balanced
Sinn 900 series: Not my thing: too many numbers, subdials, indexes, meters etc. etc.
Sinn Borduhr: very very KOOL!
Volmer: Nice!! Not seen very often


----------



## DS/B MCS

Not a wrist shot, but it is German :-!


----------



## dalstott

Wouter van Willigen said:


> Junghans: WOW!! I have the original version with the Kaliber J88
> Junghans II: WOW II!!
> Combo picture: I'll take the right Junghans please
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments Wouter. The Junghans are among my favorites so here are a few more pics. Plus Hanhart twins.


----------



## hazmatman

My most recent...just picked it up today:








http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/2048/20090831djmg29r3.jpg


----------



## Henry T




----------



## jkimtokyo




----------



## flyskate




----------



## slivver71

sinn 256...^

stowa pd...v










and one i had to unfortunately sell :-(...


----------



## Colin T.




----------



## flyskate




----------



## Outlawyer

Never seen so many awesome watches per square inch. Sehr schone!


----------



## valjoux 7750

Archimede 
has already been sold.










And my Sinn 144ST Sa
on a German Di-modell strap










original Sinn strap









Nato strap


----------



## Reimball

Say hello to my little friend.


----------



## jcoat007




----------



## polishammer

U1 in baby action :-d


----------



## ja1911




----------



## jporos

*Nomos Sport Tangente Index Datum*










a new addition ...


----------



## 2manywatchez

jcoat007 said:


>


What a beauty. Never seen this one before! Thanks.


----------



## swift




----------



## kerensky

Here goes...
Junkers Horizon


----------



## Dave E

Here's another U1, I've been wearing this combo a lot this week:


----------



## SydneyDan




----------



## IslandCop

Here is one of mine....:-!


----------



## gchan1233

My new Dornbluth 4.0 Midi


----------



## mikeb

This one looks popular!

I finally got round to getting one too; I like the rubber strap with large deployant best


----------



## Chris S.

Sorry not a wrist shot


----------



## Handel

Tutima DI300:


----------



## toxicavenger

Marcello C Tridente!:-!


----------



## AaaVee

My Laco ->


----------



## ajchen




----------



## Fantasio

:-!


----------



## mattcantwin

For when the mood strikes.




























Always in the mood for this combination.




























(still have to swap buckles)


----------



## Timglas

somon said:


> My Nomos Orion:-d!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somon
> ;-)


Very nice!


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Quickie of my new Stowa Antea Creme (New to me anyway)


----------



## yenfoolun

my dc67


----------



## Kevg

Rhula from the GDR


----------



## Hary




----------



## Lester Burnham

Kemmner Tonneau


----------



## zinman74

My Stowa Flieger Original No. 016 in the Dry Creek Valley.


----------



## sang1911

Couple photos of my Damasko DA36


----------



## oscarpearse

ONE OF MY BABIES


----------



## oscarpearse

GOD LOVES A TRIER. SPOT THE THREE SWISS IMPOSTERS!


----------



## obsidian

Sinn / Tutima / Zeppelin


----------



## rsr911




----------



## ijha

My 556


----------



## dsign50

Laco Quartz :-!


----------



## WJBecker

My Steinhart on its Isofrane strap :-!


----------



## toxicavenger

Here is one of my Germans.


----------



## mattcantwin

UTS arrived about a week ago, great watch! :-!


----------



## Ozy

Botta UNO24


----------



## jack jack

The colour for summer is orange!


----------



## StufflerMike

Looks great !


----------



## persco

Stowa Seatime... just landed.

















s.


----------



## jack jack

Very cool


----------



## mattcantwin

Latest acquisition.


----------



## VNY908

Laco eta


----------



## vicbastige

Anyone even remotely contemplating a Tutima Grand Classic should go for it. Even my best photos don't do proper justice to the wrist presence this piece has. Far exceeds my expectations!


----------



## scm64

Newest arrival.

Nomos Tangomat Datum.


----------



## vicbastige

Minimalist beauty. Dieter would be impressed.


----------



## Enigma




----------



## ABoen

*GO Nav ND*


----------



## tm223

Pair of Stowas.


----------



## WJBecker

My new UTS 1000m, the best overall Diver I have ever owned. :-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## hidden by leaves

I just got this yesterday; also my first pilot-style watch... Laco/Miyota



















Cheers,
HBL


----------



## T.Shaw

Lindburgh & Benson Oceanconcept 300, Stovard Jurgenson, Buren WWII Pilot


























I know you wanted wrist, but my camera is down....and yes, the Buren is Fabrik en Deutchland.....


----------



## StufflerMike

T.Shaw said:


> ....and yes, the Buren is Fabrik en Deutchland.....


Is there any proof the Büren is made in Germany ?

The Büren comp. was founded 1873 in Büren, Switzerland by Fritz Suter-Antenen. Fritz started up with the production of pocket watches.

Already in 1898 H. Williamson Ltd. London bought the label and the factory, increasing the production of pocket watches.

From 1925 to 1930 a lot of movements have been launched (calibers 373, 25, 335, 385, 375, 378, 875, 415, 400 tonneau, 975, 460, 461, 462, 293 and 70). The per anno production is said to have been was about 200.000 wrist watches/pocket watches.

The economic crisis in the 30ties forced Williamson Ltd. to sell the facilities in Büren to a local group of new shareholders and the swiss-american financier Roland Gsell.

1954 Büren established the patent for the inhouse Minirotor. The first wirst watch was the „Superslender". Later miniorotor fitted watches have been the „Intramatic" and the „Slendermatic", a ladies watch.

Lateron the legendary caliber 11 came up, a movement ceveloped together with Heuer and Breitling. In 1966 the swiss-american owner Gsell wanted to retire and Büren was of Büren was bought by the Hamilton Watch Company.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## doug-mclean

Stowa Prodiver


----------



## ctzn

Archimede DeckWatch


----------



## putnam dan

not mine but is german on a german


----------



## JayVeeez

*Arctos SEKM 2000M* b-)


----------



## Thomas R.

Germano T-500


----------



## Dr JonboyG




----------



## mgrigore

Here you are my Damasko 36.


----------



## papazulu

German enough?


----------



## intoflatlines

First "real" watch.. I love it! I know it's not as German as other brands, but it's German enough for me!


----------



## akitadog

DA-46 on diver Rubber Strap Wrist Shot.


----------



## John H

Hi, just aquired my first mechanical German watch, and just joined this forum, so thought I'd join in. Here is my Nomos Orion Rose, in the Scottish sunshine!


----------



## socal44




----------



## craniotes

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Armchair

intoflatlines said:


> First "real" watch.. I love it! I know it's not as German as other brands, but it's German enough for me!


I like this watch a lot! It reminds me of a Sinn 556 or 656 but the red second hands makes it look even better.

I just wish Junkers made more watches under 40mm :-(


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kemmner Tonneau today |>


----------



## pisar

Not the best quality but here you go:


----------



## nustyu




----------



## cavallino33

Ok not a wrist shot but here my new favorite Kazimon on a seiko rubber band


----------



## nustyu

157 StTy


----------



## AaaVee

My Laco ;-)


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## beatific

My new NOMOS Tangomat


----------



## somon

My new Nomos Tangomat GMT9 prototype:










Somon
:-!


----------



## valjoux 7750

144St Sa, 103St Ty, 103St Sa


----------



## valjoux 7750




----------



## cestommek

marcelloC...


----------



## dec11




----------



## Jonah81

Just bought this from a fellow WUS


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice one, congrats.


----------



## cavallino33

New strap for the kaz, looks better I think.










Also I just ordered a Stowa Antea KS. I think I'm developing a German watch addiction.


----------



## Willieboy

Kremke Valkyrie:



















Kazimon 1500:










Sinn U1:


----------



## Haf

Glad to see so many Sinn watches in this thread:-!


----------



## Bozz_Keren

my stowa flieger 2801,


----------



## Anatoly




----------



## Anatoly




----------



## sam.




----------



## sam.




----------



## sam.




----------



## sam.




----------



## mathu




----------



## Drez

My two teutonic treasures:

My dad's 1956 Junghans Chronometer on mesh









Ever classy Stowa Marine Date


----------



## wibble64

Apologies for a badly taken photo -


----------



## Matt2006

Beautiful watch. Always liked the Zeitmeisters ever since they first came out, but had never really seen a real world photo of one. Looks as good as the press pics!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: GO Nav ND*

phewwwww. Sweet looking GO. :-!
Love the Strap too.


----------



## JacksonExports

*My Steinhart...*


----------



## ob1kenob

My one and only German time piece.


----------



## Watchscout

My latest










running this Swiss Unitas 6498-1


----------



## Megalobyte




----------



## naunau

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## obsidian

Nivrel with solid sterling silver dial...


----------



## naunau

http://img137.imageshack.us/i/archirose01.jpg/


----------



## Henry T

Sinn.


----------



## jporos

Saw the Zeitmeister collection in NYC this past summer. Really impressive!


----------



## Dr JonboyG

Wearing the Damasko on a NATO that's the same colours as my undergrad alma mater:


----------



## StufflerMike

You do not see such a combo that often. Nice.


----------



## naunau

[/URL]


----------



## Diegohid

Hello,



Greetings
Diego


----------



## Teddyhanna

Damasko DC66.


----------



## brainless

Hi naunau,

is it what I think it could be? 
An " Archimede Limited Edition 90 Pilot Original ", housing a vintage Junghans mvt.? :think:


Volker ;-)


----------



## fidelio

*Tutima military NATO*

My only german!|>


----------



## naunau

brainless said:


> Hi naunau,
> 
> is it what I think it could be?
> An " Archimede Limited Edition 90 Pilot Original ", housing a vintage Junghans mvt.? :think:
> 
> Volker ;-)


"unfortunately" it's the pilot H ,on a stowa strap, a nice watch indeed ;-)


----------



## whatmeworry

I've been looking for a direction for my collection lately and browsing this thread I think I may have found it, especially given how much I love my 656. Next up Archimede Pilot-M, Sinn U1 and Damasko DA36.


----------



## whatmeworry

And here's my other German, although Robert don't seem to be listed in the manufacturers sticky thread.


----------



## brainless

@whatmeworry:

It is a swiss watch made by Grovana S.A. and labeled for the German distributor ROBERT.
It's like a "German shepherd" that was born and risen in China: It remains a German shepherd,


Volker ;-)


----------



## whatmeworry

brainless said:


> @whatmeworry:
> 
> It is a swiss watch made by Grovana S.A. and labeled for the German distributor ROBERT.
> It's like a "German shepherd" that was born and risen in China: It remains a German shepherd,
> 
> Volker ;-)


This may not be the place to discuss it, but is the same not true of Steinhart who are listed in the German manufacturers sticky?
Either way I like the watch. :-!


----------



## Plainsong

Also my only German, although if you Sinn once you'll Sinn again. :think:

One day I'll manage a wrist pic where it's not contorted, till then, no one taking pics of this chronissimo/556 combo, which is a great home for the 556.


----------



## sparmar1

Teddyhanna said:


> Damasko DC66.


Great strap on that, what is it?

Sanjay


----------



## brainless

It's a pity,

you didn't shoot a pic as long as this watch stayed in Suomi, isn't it?










It is on a Chronissimo too and still "going strong". :-!

Volker ;-)


----------



## Plainsong

Hey there it is! No I did, but somehow they're all gone. A bunch of my watch pics are just... gone. That'll teach me about procrastinating hard drive backups.

I prefer that one on the Rios chronissimo-esque strap. It was my husband's birthday gift, and it's still a point of contention that he wanted to sell it on. (He's more about tobacco and pipes now, and getting him to like a nice watch is like pulling teeth.)

I'll console myself one of these days with a 103 diapal....if I don't decide to right the wrong in selling my 356 UTC. 

While I wait though, this little 556 is a surprising little beast. I guess I just forgot how nice a Sinn could be.


----------



## tj.ca

my first german, definitely have plans for a Sinn and an Archimede in the not too distant future


----------



## slivver71

this my present group of germans :-!...


----------



## flyingpicasso

slivver71 said:


> this my present group of germans :-!...


Nice group! May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## beren

laco type b


----------



## andy tims

99.1


----------



## LeesApproved

Teddyhanna said:


> Damasko DC66.


Yes...where did you get that strap??


----------



## Plongeur

Tutima Pacific Chronograph :-!


----------



## StufflerMike

Moin Moin Stefan.


----------



## Plongeur

Moin Mike, mein erstes Foto ist ziemlich klein gewordeno|


----------



## StufflerMike

Plongeur said:


> Moin Mike, mein erstes Foto ist ziemlich klein gewordeno|


Make use of a photohost next time (photobucket, flickr, imageshack)


----------



## Plongeur

Ok, thank you Mike:-!


----------



## Scapa

naunau said:


>


Lol, nice picture & watch :-!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## $teve

here's mine, Wempe Zeitmeister Wm60 0001. Regards Steve


----------



## Tony A.H

NICE.!
which LACO is this? and what Diameter is the Case ?! Please .
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Lester Burnham

My new Stowa today |>


----------



## mrplow25

Love this watch, but adjusting date is kind of annoying


----------



## beren

Tony A.H said:


> NICE.!
> which LACO is this? and what Diameter is the Case ?! Please .
> Thanks
> Tony


hi Tony,if you are referring to my laco,it is the wus le 42mm :-!


----------



## porschefan

not on wrist, oops.


----------



## turban1

*pls help identify this watch*



stuffler said:


>


what brand is it, please? it is most handsome.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: pls help identify this watch*



turban1 said:


> what brand is it, please? it is most handsome.


Ruhla Kampfschwimmer, you will find a review here on WUS.


----------



## iirosi

Loving this..


----------



## akitadog

Here are some shots of Damasko da-46

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/da-46-various-watch-straps-465630.html

Akitadog


----------



## tommy_boy

Schuhren:










Junkers:


----------



## slivver71

precista prs 18a (fricker made)







muhle glasshute rasmus







korsbek oceaneer (fricker made)







archimede sportTaucher







sinn u1


----------



## Andy H

Steinhart Nav B II automatic.


----------



## jporos

mrplow25 said:


> Love this watch, but adjusting date is kind of annoying











Nice Nomos! Got one just like it!


----------



## naunau




----------



## Tony A.H

looks Great.
enjoy that Beauty and thanks for your response.
Cheers


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## TotochTV

Rainer Brand Panama Classic


----------



## andrema




----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## AaaVee




----------



## Uwe W.

*Pure German*

Pure German. Archimede Pilot Original (#09/90) with Junghans movement.


----------



## Vagabund

Tutima Pacific









regards
Michael


----------



## bryanhayn

iirosi said:


> Loving this..


ooh! I really like this one! What size is it?


----------



## StufflerMike

bryanhayn said:


> What size is it?


The Stowa Forum would have told you. For your convenience: 
Height: 10.20 mm
Diameter: 40.00 mm
strap: 20 mm


----------



## ffeelliixx

My Steinhart


----------



## mrplow25

jporos said:


> View attachment 348182
> 
> 
> Nice Nomos! Got one just like it!


Love the look of mesh, so I got an used Stowa Antea KS with the mesh strap and switched the straps. Now both watches look better.

**


----------



## HR F1




----------



## mikesae

Just got this. Had to scratch that itch while waiting for my Stowa Marine.
This is actually my second Tutima Fliegerchrono. I sold the first one a few years ago when (I thought) I was getting out of watches 

This one is a bit older and the hands have taken a nice yellowing patina.

Sorry for the poor pics...



















The bracelet's clasp is worn and lets go too easily. Hope it can be easily adjusted:think:


----------



## ffeelliixx

Just got this Sinn 757.


----------



## pisar




----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

Yes, awesome watch on chronissimo. I have the DA-46 with the minute bezel. 

Akitadog


----------



## akitadog

Here is my Damasko DA-46 on Chronissimo with a 20mm bead blasted buckle. Great match to the Damasko Steel.



















Regards

akitadog


----------



## jjenk123

A new arrival


----------



## alllexandru

Nice, please share your opinion on SportTaucher


----------



## gerryoris

inlanding said:


> These are all a joy to wear!
> 
> Glen


 hi inlanding DEFAKTO watch is verrrry nice i like the dial! by the way how you read your time especially the minute?


----------



## Haf




----------



## naunau

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## X.R.

Haf said:


>


Wow, I think I want to buy a U2 now!


----------



## Forza

My Blancier by Lottermann & Söhne:


----------



## X.R.

I've browsed this thread quite a few times, and finally got some pictures to post now.

Damasko DA47









Dievas Vortex


----------



## Armchair

Forza said:


> My Blancier by Lottermann & Söhne:


Stunning!


----------



## imalchg1

Armchair said:


> Stunning!


Agreed!!


----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## mikesae

This one's 11 years old; the lume is taking on a nice yellow patina, but it didn't show in ths pic. The original receipt was for 950 Deutschmark (about 490EUR)!


----------



## jrantasa

My Laco Flieger Miyota Typ B.


----------



## Kaner

Lovely Damasko DA46 Black


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## cmcuong

here is mine


----------



## AaaVee

My Nomos!


----------



## jjenk123




----------



## iim7v7im7

Real world shots...grung and all..

Stowa Antea 365 Chronometer








Sinn 756 Diapal








Glashutte Original Panomatic Lunar


----------



## spvwolfy




----------



## carnick

Gladly.......








Aristo Flieger 42mm PVD Auto

'til next T I M E,
CARNICK


----------



## music_healing

AaaVee said:


> My Nomos!
> 
> View attachment 376070
> 
> 
> View attachment 376071
> 
> 
> View attachment 376072


Beautiful watch and good photography


----------



## pisar




----------



## cadomniel

Beautiful photo of DA 46. Can't wait to receive mine. It should be here next week 
I'm wearing Sinn 656 now. I love German watches


----------



## rgrcollier

Came in yesterday, and put it on a grey zulu band. 
The bezel is showing zulu time.
Love it.


----------



## Maese

Laco Pilot Frankfurt


----------



## Maese

Junkers Horizon.


----------



## Maese

Dörnbluth & Sohn Center Seconds.


----------



## Maese

Steinhart Esqueleto Noche.


----------



## Maese

Stowa Antea 390.


----------



## Forza

Maese said:


> Dörnbluth & Sohn Center Seconds.


DAMN YOU, now I have to have one! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Uwe W.

It was a really good Hanhart day: a trip to the watchsmith for a lube, oil and filter. He declared everything to be tip-top under the hood and timed it running at +3 s/d.


----------



## naunau




----------



## Lawe

A Wempe Zeitmeister Chronometer WM24 0002 - 


View attachment 382591


----------



## laabstract

Anker Dive Watch ;-)


----------



## indy redux

just got my DA36, love it. can anyone recommend a plain black silicone/rubber strap with deployant buckle? i think it would look great on this watch for when it needs to be even more dressed down... thanks!


----------



## cadomniel

The Archimede Pilot M that is now on its way to a new owner.


Kind of miss it already but have this Sinn 656 now.


----------



## Tony A.H

Uwe W. said:


> It was a really good Hanhart day: a trip to the watchsmith for a lube, oil and filter. He declared everything to be tip-top under the hood and timed it running at +3 s/d.
> 
> View attachment 380327


 Lovely Fliegerchronograph.!!
Beautiful all around.:-!
Cheers


----------



## chaserolls




----------



## chiron

Just got my first German watch - Nomos Automatic 40mm 
Very happy with it. Won't be my last German...


----------



## iim7v7im7

Well, its designed, assembled and tested in Germany...


----------



## cadomniel

I've had my share of German watches come and go over the past few weeks.
I missed having a flieger style watch so when I saw a Stowa Flieger on the sales forum I picked it up. Now it is one of my favorite watches and I ordered a Baumuster dial too 
Definately worth the extra $250 or so compared to the Archimede I previously had.


----------



## terrenceterrence

From the wife last christmas


----------



## xinxin

my 2 german watches


----------



## chiron

Also got new Stowa this week, ordered in Nov 2010. It's great.


----------



## aldrin

Damasko DC66 on Chronissimo strap ;-)


----------



## Kaner

My Damasko DA46 in old school bmx racing action today:


----------



## otown

Uts 500m Bauhaus. german engineering at its finest!


----------



## hanz079

Here's is my 3 german wristshots...

Laco Miyota A dial.









Damasko DC67 on Sinn rubber strap and deployant.









Sinn U1 SDR on Bond Nato.









I started with no German made timepieces for a few years and after getting poisoned severely here and at another local forum, ended up with this 3 in the space of 3 months... no regrets though...lol


----------



## fanta

cadomniel said:


> The Archimede Pilot M that is now on its way to a new owner.
> 
> 
> Kind of miss it already but have this Sinn 656 now.


I love it! Regret that the while-dial version is not available at this series.


----------



## Bubble

Wow ! Stunning watch ! Sorry, didn't quote the original post


----------



## Bubble

andy tims said:


> 99.1


Wow,I love that watch. Very nice


----------



## boeing767

Laco B-Uhre into his natural "environment"


----------



## Jonah81

Jonah81 said:


> Just bought this from a fellow WUS
> 
> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5900/sinn1024x768.jpg


Don't have the U2 anymore, but got this


----------



## Andy S.

....this is my latest, Steinhart Vintage Ti 47mm, really enjoying this one. b-)


----------



## coelacanth

All German.

Thanks for the fav, but I realized the image wasn't really good for this thread (they are all German to the max, but not on WRIST) so I'm taking it down... Sorry!


----------



## CGSshorty

Damasko DC67


----------



## coelacanth

Already posted this on the Sinn forum, but my last post to this thread was a FAIL (the watches weren't really on my wrist. doh!) so here is my contribution to the thread.


----------



## davehutch

Camping this weekend so had my "dress down" strap on:


----------



## dosei




----------



## andsan

Glashütte Hand Date


----------



## Bierkameel

Tegimented Sinn U1 SDR.


----------



## 4time2go

Arctos Military I (on bracelet)


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## norwestman




----------



## soberdave09




----------



## carlcromwell

Kemmner Turtle:









Chronoswiss watches:


----------



## jose-CostaRica

sang1911 said:


> Couple photos of my Damasko DA36


this watch is so so beautiful.. it is a real shame that Damasko does not produce this model in 42mm  , don´t they??


----------



## andsan

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## T-hunter

Sub-Z...


----------



## karwath

Kemmner Octopus:


----------



## StufflerMike

karwath said:


> Kemmner Octopus:


Nice clear dial.


----------



## El Gerto

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## roondog

Gotta get me a German diver.Doh! thats another for the get list!


----------



## aljawad




----------



## wardog




----------



## Tony A.H

i'm a Huge Fan of Pilot Style Watches. i've had this one for a while but i don't think i've Posted it Here.

47mm Wakmann . LOVE the Case Size :-!


















Vintage PHENIX Caliber from the 1930ies was over hauled & Decorated..









Cheers
Tony


----------



## Torre

Vintage Helbros


----------



## VolkswagenFox21




----------



## PinkFloyd

that's a STUNNING Wakmann. and very RARE. guess i have a very slim chance to non to get one of those 48 pieces. i did a quick search but couldn't find it anywhere.could plz tell me where u got it from?


----------



## StufflerMike

PinkFloyd said:


> that's a STUNNING Wakmann. and very RARE. guess i have a very slim chance to non to get one of those 48 pieces. i did a quick search but couldn't find it anywhere.could plz tell me where u got it from?


He got it from Wakmann, see here!


----------



## Jappaner

Here is Muhle city99 on my wrist. edited by mod


----------



## PinkFloyd

thanks for the link.


----------



## Tony A.H

sorry for the late Response PinkFloyd. 
i just sent PMed you a few things regarding the Watch and the Wakmann Company .

BTW. thanks Mike for including the Link ..

Cheers
Tony


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## andsan

Hand-Date

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]


----------



## daveya




----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## aong




----------



## eBanga

Wearing this to Church this morning.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## henxing

I finally had both the sun and my wife's E-PL1 in the same place at the same time! Check out the Sinn subforum for more pictures later today, if you're interested.








I'll have to remember to get the other german in the picture at some point, my parents' german shepard.


----------



## inlanding

gerryoris said:


> hi inlanding DEFAKTO watch is verrrry nice i like the dial! by the way how you read your time especially the minute?


The hour is broken into 15 minute intervals. The idea is that you don't need to know exactly what time it is - you get to estimate! It is a beautiful dial, no doubt - thanks!
Glen


----------



## Hoppyjr

Damasko DC 67 Si on NATO.....


----------



## m102486

Just got this last wednesday.


----------



## senna89wc12

Got this pre-owned yet mint DA36. I love it!


----------



## chris2611

I´ve got three german made- watches!:-!


----------



## landosystem

Archimede Pilot H on dark brown strap. 7.5" wrist.


----------



## Alda_cz

Damasko...


----------



## smdcosta

Here is my Damasko DA36 on mesh.


----------



## alzoroz

Got a couple of watches recently....

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr II 44mm









Damasko DA36 Black


----------



## AaaVee

Kemmner 'A' Flieger on Steinhart strap


----------



## JoeTritium

Aristo Pilot in 38mm.


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice black DA 36. Congrats on that one.


----------



## alzoroz

stuffler said:


> Nice black DA 36. Congrats on that one.


Cheers mate, I'm really enjoying the watch!


----------



## Punkling




----------



## Alda_cz

;-)


----------



## desmoface

Steve


----------



## chris2611

Today I´m wearing my Military Chrono!:-!


----------



## watchsource




----------



## senna89wc12

Wearing my DA36.


----------



## ekim31




----------



## DECoasterNerd

This just arrived today, 1977 GUB Spezimatic.


----------



## rationaltime

Thanks for posting the nice photo. You can see the Spezimatic
was made while "GDR" was still around.

Welcome to watchuseek and the German watch forum.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike

DECoasterNerd said:


> This just arrived today, 1977 GUB Spezimatic.
> View attachment 480760


Nice one, some additional info taken from a former post:
Some additional info:

It was most likely made by VEB Uhrenwerk Weimar/GDR and is fittetd with a caliber 75 (internally known as 06-26).

Both movements, the 74 (not date) and 75 (date) have been produced in masses from 1964 to 1979/1980, approximately 280 different models have been available. Cases have been gold or chrome plated. 24 different cases are known within the whole model range.

The anual output of cal. 74/75 watches was about 260.000.

From 1964 to 1980 1.858.466 watches with cal. 75 have been delivered. In the same period 1.857.966 watches with ca. 74 and 6.526 ebauches have been sold.

Yours seems to be in good condition. Congrats.


----------



## HR F1

A new arrival this past week:


----------



## daddycool




----------



## daddycool




----------



## gr8sw

new arrival... the great Tutima Pacific 670-01 :-!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## CGSshorty

U1000 SDR


----------



## seekpetter

My recent aquisition, it's really growing on me:


----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## firithmorgulion

my newest addition:


----------



## Khadgar

seekpetter said:


> My recent aquisition, it's really growing on me:
> View attachment 485669


Stunning... Congratulations, this is one of the Schauer´s best ever.


----------



## pbj204

Just got my first German watch. Roland Kemmner dress watch


----------



## dsign50

:-!


----------



## vanhessche

My first German watch, Kemmner Tonneau


----------



## Robert999




----------



## DerekSolomon

-Derek


----------



## Aliisloo

My Sinn 856s. Have had it for a month now and really love it.


----------



## obsidian

Robert999 said:


>


Wow! That is spectacular. :-! 
We don't see many real world Wempe pictures-- thanks.


----------



## Robert999

thanks, those are the only chronometers certified outside of Switzerland by the observatory in Glashutte.


----------



## LexusAussie

Can you clarify that? DIN 8319 is the German standard and a number of manufacturers have their watches certified to this.


----------



## Robert999

The timepieces of theWEMPE CHRONOMETERWERKE GLASHÜTTE







/SA and the WEMPE ZEITMEISTER GLASHÜTTE







/SA lines are currently the only wristwatch chronometer models tested and certified according to the German chronometer norm at the observatory in Glashütte. Each model thus proudly bears an image of the observatory in an elaborate engraving on its case back.

WEMPE CHRONOMETERWERKE GLASHÜTTE I/SA


----------



## obsidian

*Some new ones:

Nautische Instrumente Mühle-Glashütte Vision Art 2001

Vollmer Midnight*


----------



## joseff

Wearing my DA36 on vacation


----------



## Odin43

My two (pictures need work)...


----------



## Robert999




----------



## StufflerMike

:-!


----------



## Haf

Orion Solar, limited edition


----------



## andsan

URL=http://forumbilder.se]







[/URL]


----------



## kaunos

Glashütte Original Navigator Red Gold


----------



## kaunos




----------



## Bleh

-Thumbed from my Droid.


----------



## pablo303

my 6 years old Sinn 656S


----------



## CGSshorty

UTS 2000m


----------



## Lutek

Not exactly on the wrist (beg your pardon) but anyway I'd like to show it here My uncommon Stowa Antea LE from 2003.


----------



## Dogmann

Hi all,

Here is a picture of my UTS 1000M Pro Diver on its brand new real carbon Fibre strap that arrived today up to now it has been on the UTS SS bracelet but as winter has arrived here in the UK i felt it was time for a change. It took a while to find the strap i wanted and as i didn't really like the carbon Fibre or Kevlar printed straps and wanted something a little different so thanks to K-Straps i found this real carbon Fibre and leather strap. It took two weeks to be made in the colour and with the buckle i wanted and a further five days to reach me i the UK and i have to say the quality is excellent and its very comfortable already i just love the look and feel of this strap anyway here are some pictures.





































Marc


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Chronoswiss Chronoscope*

Chronoswiss Chronoscope (CH 1523 BW) on a Hirsch Artisanal Strap


----------



## coelacanth

Sinn 103 Ti DIAPAL on Grey Zulu, on Brit bike.


----------



## coelacanth

*Re: Chronoswiss Chronoscope*

My first Stowa: Flieger Special Edition with 2801 manual movement.


----------



## J_Hack

*Re: Chronoswiss Chronoscope*

Schauer with chamfered bezel...


----------



## Renisin

*Re: Chronoswiss Chronoscope*

Show off!

Ren


----------



## J_Hack

*Re: Chronoswiss Chronoscope*

Ha ha ha. I finally got around to posting a wrist shot here!



Renisin said:


> Show off!
> 
> Ren


----------



## mebiuspower

What kind of brit bike??



coelacanth said:


> Sinn 103 Ti DIAPAL on Grey Zulu, on Brit bike.


----------



## naunau

archimede pilotH









stowa 








steinarth B-uhr


----------



## kingblackbolt

Damasko DC67 Si on black sharkskin with white stitching


----------



## Anatoly

UTS 1000m V2 GMT


----------



## coelacanth

It's a Bonnie.


----------



## ruiz




----------



## DougJ

A terrible cell phone shot of my Damasko DA36 at work.


----------



## J_Hack

Good shot... and be safe!



DougJ said:


> A terrible cell phone shot of my Damasko DA36 at work.


----------



## Renisin




----------



## Renisin




----------



## J_Hack

I love the B dial Stowa Renisin! You are not too far from me in Louisville. We will have to try and meet up at some point.


----------



## Renisin

That is a possibility! I would love to see your Schauer in person.

Ren


----------



## ThunderDan

Ren...good to see another Louisvillian on here. I'm relatively new to the addiction, but am hooked nonetheless. Would love to meet up for drinks sometime and take a look at your B dial, considering one here in the near future.


----------



## Renisin

Dear Dan,

Sounds good! I am in the St.Matthews area,let me know when and were,I stay busy but am sure I can find time to have a drink with a fellow watch enthusiast!

Ren


----------



## m102486

*Re: Chronoswiss Chronoscope*


----------



## steampowered

756 Series 1 sporting a new strap from combat-straps.


----------



## zandosek

My Stowa B-Uhr on a trip to India!


----------



## coelacanth

My Guinand Flying Officer #041 with modified 7760 HW movement.


----------



## wlx17

Does anyone have a wrist shot of the new Stowa Fleiger Chrono? I have yet to see one on here and am thinking about getting one...

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## eawtan

My tutima military chronograph on nato strap ....


----------



## Bleh

I know the color of the steel is a little off, and the bracelet is exceedingly cheap (it's off a $70 alpha gmt), but I couldn't stand not having her on metal.

-Thumbed from my Droid.


----------



## acello27

fishgod said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Wow. That is stunning. Kind of a grail for me.


----------



## mikeylab

sold pending funds. she will be missed


----------



## HR F1

Some more wristshots of my German pieces:


----------



## siaokia78

Botta Design Uno Automatik








Aristo Sextant








Max Bill Handaufzug








does this count too?
NOMOS Sundial


----------



## Watchfan2005

So beautiful to watch, these collections. Adding mine, with a replacement strap.


----------



## porschefan




----------



## alllexandru

...


----------



## angelo

Pro500


----------



## brainless

Pssssssst.....................it's still a secret......................stolen from the STOWA laboratories / R&D department.................to be issued in 2014:










Please excuse the pic's bad quality - it's only a prototype,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Mr&MrsTeletubby

Hi all!

This is my first post. I joined this forum because my husband loves watches and, since I'm more of a "research type" than he is, he likes me to do his watch research for him. This forum has been a wealth of information for us, so I wanted to give back a bit by sharing.

Here are a couple of German watches we have.

*His*: *Junghans Meister Automatic*. He loves the vintage, clean look.















*Mine*: *Wempe Zeitmeister Automatic Chronometer* for women. I am not so much of an enthusiast as him, but I appreciate a fine automatic movement (this is my first)















Thanks to the forum!


----------



## porschefan

New shots of one of my Germans visiting some other Germans at Rennsport Reunion.


----------



## rationaltime

Hello, and welcome to the German watch forum.

Thank you for posting photos.








That Wempe Zeitmeister is a beauty.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Mr&MrsTeletubby

rationaltime said:


> Hello, and welcome to the German watch forum.
> ...
> 
> That Wempe Zeitmeister is a beauty.


Thanks for the welcome *rationaltime*! It took me a long time to find that watch. My husband had been bugging me for a while to get a "nice" watch (he luuuuvs watch buying, of course).  But I'm glad I waited until I found the right one (for me).

I will try and post pics of his few other watches (in their appropriate threads), as soon as I take some decent pics.


----------



## beren

glashutte senator sixties


----------



## exxondus

beren said:


> glashutte senator sixties


absolutely gorgeous!! wish I had the greens to get this model..


----------



## kingblackbolt

*Stowa Flieger*

The lume on this watch is just amazing!


----------



## pablo303

Damasko DA36 black


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Chronoswiss Regulateur 24*


----------



## aldrin

*Re: Chronoswiss Regulateur 24*

Stowa Marine Original
+Hirsch Mariner


----------



## NikAlex

*Stowa*


----------



## tyclu

*Re: Stowa*

my latest acquisition...


----------



## vserduchka

craniotes;3203
[IMG said:


> http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n257/craniotes/UTS/1kev.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Please don't tell me you were swimming in the East River.


----------



## coelacanth

Sinn 356 II Sa on Stowa "Old Style" leather straps.


----------



## EsseL

Very impressed with this Stowa FC. It has become my daily wearer.


----------



## mt1tdi

Too early for a wrist shot (buckle MIA) but will post up my DA46 on Bund strap anyway.


----------



## sidakumar

My "germans"

Benarus Bronze Moray










Steinhart ocean black DLC


----------



## desidon

SINN 900 Flieger










Sinn U1-T


----------



## janl




----------



## StufflerMike

Nice Junghans, congrats.


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## toxicavenger




----------



## kormaking




----------



## RedT

Archi Chrono


----------



## Couloirman

my first german. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## andsan

Anders


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## HR F1

358 Jubiläum:


----------



## controlarm




----------



## EsseL




----------



## StufflerMike

EsseL said:


>


Nice Stowa ! Congrats.


----------



## Renisin

The Stowa sure does standout in a crowd!


----------



## desmoface

Nice to see all the Stowa love

http://









Steve


----------



## joseff

@desmoface: I'm in the queue for that watch! You don't see too many buyers going for the old-style strap in black.


----------



## desmoface

Hi Joseff..I think you'll be very happy. It's a beautifully made timepiece.

Steve


----------



## controlarm

Sinn 956 . . .


----------



## sryukon

Just in Today Tutima 635


----------



## controlarm




----------



## controlarm




----------



## controlarm




----------



## joseff

@controlarm: You win. Thread over.


----------



## StufflerMike

No wrist shot, but wearing German today as well


----------



## tantor67

This was last weeks


----------



## tantor67

This weeks


----------



## controlarm




----------



## jchfriis

One of my present ones:









My next one will arrive in a couple of days. Really looking forward to this one:


----------



## Packleader

Excellent Choice!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Packleader

*Re: Here are my latest ...*

The Lacher Diver looks fascinating. I particularly like the knurling around the outer edge. I'd like to see a shot of that from the side view.

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## NikAlex

*and my latest ...*

STOWA:


----------



## janl

*Re: and my latest ...*


----------



## controlarm

Laco 45mm Dortmund . . .


----------



## mlotus95

steampowered said:


> 756 Series 1 sporting a new strap from combat-straps.


what model is this i can't tell? thanks, todd


----------



## rationaltime

Hello Todd,

That is a Sinn model 756 chronograph.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Haf




----------



## jchfriis

It has arrived:


----------



## Jonah81

Received this yesterday!


----------



## TimeZero

I proudly present the one and (so far only) Dornblüth 99.5


----------



## martin_blank

Just got this one...and even though its only been a day, it may force me to rethink everything I want in watch.


----------



## EsseL

Stowa Prodiver
(saphirblau dial and bezel)


----------



## EsseL

Nomos Club


----------



## chomior




----------



## merichar




----------



## desidon

Wife rocking my Sinn U1-T










My Sinn 900 Flieger


----------



## controlarm

The very best and happiest of new years to us all . . .


----------



## sergio65

Just got this one ...


----------



## controlarm

Laco Dortmund


----------



## debito

I honestly think this is the most exquisite thread in all of WUS.


----------



## controlarm

Sinn 203 Arktis


----------



## ajdh

My Arctos Elite NATO GMT


----------



## sergio65

Muhle M99 Chronometer on Nomos Cordovan


----------



## tomsimac

Tutima 6331 FX UTC (GMT) and Chrono FX UTC 740-80 VJ 7754

One needs to go by the way. So anyone in this forum, let me know if you have an interest 
Love the quality of German watches.


----------



## Ed.YANG

My first auto chrono from Germany!


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## StufflerMike

T-hunter said:


>


What's that ?


----------



## joseff

I think it's a H2O Kalmar. Is it German though?


----------



## g-banger

Finally got a damasko!!!


----------



## El Gerto

Junkers 6060-5


----------



## flyingpicasso

El Gerto said:


> Junkers 6060-5
> 
> View attachment 597864
> 
> 
> View attachment 597865


I don't know that I've seen this one before. Very nicely designed watch...like Max Bill with a twist!


----------



## two40

soon... was just testing how large the 39mm would look on my small 6.5" wrist.


----------



## dribs

I don't think that qualifies as a german watch...yet rofl.


----------



## two40

Oh come now. It's precision made with the sharpest of scissors and a bottle cap as a guide for the face.


----------



## janl




----------



## mjolner

Here's my first mechanical and first german.


----------



## EsseL

Nomos Club Datum 41.5


----------



## Jonah81

Sinn 103 A Sa:


----------



## EsseL

Stowa Marine Original


----------



## sergio65




----------



## labombaa

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum, My latest addition. Less than a month old...


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on a nice watch you do not see here that often.


----------



## buscata




----------



## Armchair

labombaa said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum, My latest addition. Less than a month old...


That's a stunner!


----------



## labombaa

Armchair said:


> That's a stunner!


Thanks, And that's the word I would use to say was my reaction as well... Stunned ;-)

Althought, I think i will switch back to the brown croco band,, Give's it a classier look. IMHO


----------



## Babis Stinson

Can you post any wrist shots of Stowa Marine Automatc? (preferably the one with date..!)


----------



## T-hunter

joseff said:


> I think it's a H2O Kalmar. Is it German though?


 Yes & yes :roll:










*Party Information**Watch H2O GmbH*
Neubauer Heath 23 
27 367 Sottrum 
Germany


----------



## Matty01

Not a wristy, but my only German

Will hopefully add a Chronoswiss Klassik and after seeing this Thread. Jumkers at some stage!


----------



## janl




----------



## Bree

Here's my contribution...


----------



## g-banger

changed the strap around today. sorry for bad photo


----------



## ffeelliixx




----------



## Plälzer

*........... here´s another one................TUTIMA FX 630.........*







........................


----------



## Renisin

This is one fine FLEIGER from Stowa!!

Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## Alda_cz

Damasko forever


----------



## Renisin




----------



## buscata




----------



## Plälzer

This is another fine Flieger from Stowa!!
















;-)


----------



## Renisin

Yes,it is!

Ren


----------



## 3th3r

Kemmner Tonneau


----------



## alllexandru

Archimede


----------



## Plälzer

.......today:









............my beauty..........


----------



## Siebeck

my latest purchase...










kind regards


----------



## Plälzer

Great! another Tutima in this Forum!


----------



## Armchair

alllexandru said:


> Archimede


Looks great on the brown strap.


----------



## Renisin

Plalzer,

Heres my beauty!

Ren


----------



## spanky1




----------



## senna89wc12

Wearing my Stowa Flieger


----------



## Babis Stinson

Alda_cz said:


> Damasko forever


Beautiful watch! Which Damasko is it exactly?


----------



## StufflerMike

Babis Stinson said:


> Beautiful watch! Which Damasko is it exactly?


36

http://www.damasko.de/modelle.htm


----------



## Anatoly

I can't get enough of my UTS!


----------



## janl




----------



## LH2




----------



## Siebeck

Changed the bracelet for a Nato strap, looks quite nice.


----------



## kwcross

Stowa Flieger -


----------



## coelacanth

Stowa Marine Automatic COSC, sterling silver dial, German Silver rotor, Croco-stamped leather straps from my Guinand.


----------



## coelacanth

Counterpart of the watch above: Stowa Flieger B-Dial LE #09/33 on brown "old-style" straps.


----------



## ferro01

my new ARISTO FT-One:



















Greets Stephan


----------



## naunau




----------



## hdrcorp




----------



## OtisWay

Nice thread. A fantastic gift for the eyes.


----------



## brainless

That's a "hairy" :-d wrist shot:



















...and a nice ARISTO watch,

Volker ;-)


----------



## heebs

Couple of my faves here:


----------



## stanislav




----------



## Alda_cz

Damasko


----------



## Renisin




----------



## Babis Stinson

3 beautiful watches in a row..!


----------



## Renisin

Hey Babis,

Lets see that Stowa Marine Auto of yours!!

Ren


----------



## v76




----------



## Babis Stinson

Renisin said:


> Hey Babis,
> 
> Lets see that Stowa Marine Auto of yours!!
> 
> Ren


Hi Ren,
As soon as it arrives in 10-14 days (according to the email from Stowa) I will post pictures! 

Babis


----------



## MarkJnK




----------



## stanislav




----------



## Renisin




----------



## mikesae

stanislav said:


> View attachment 650362


Love it. How big is your wrist if I may ask?


----------



## Babis Stinson

It arrived toady!










(I edited the picture to cover Milestone's poor camera quality)


----------



## stanislav

mikesae said:


> Love it. How big is your wrist if I may ask?


thin-ish - 6.15"


----------



## siaokia78




----------



## sergio65




----------



## TheRegulator

Sinn today


----------



## rmahoney

My 2nd ever German:










Bob


----------



## siaokia78

@home








@work


----------



## Renisin

It was a good looking watch right up until they put the GMT on the gmt marker,IMHO!

Ren


----------



## siaokia78

Renisin said:


> It was a good looking watch right up until they put the GMT on the gmt marker,IMHO!
> 
> Ren


it's a love/hate thing


----------



## Alda_cz

Damasko DA36 and Beskydy Mountain


----------



## senna89wc12

Damasko DA36 on an orange Morellato silicone strap


----------



## boostin20

^Very nice!


----------



## athen

My frist Sinn:


----------



## 3th3r

^^ Wow, this is what I call wrist presence!


----------



## thechocobn

Here is my 2 weeks old Orion, loving it.


----------



## VonHuger

Damasko DA36, Di Modell, Jumbo Honey & Hadley Roma Deployant.


----------



## Ozy

New arrival, I'm very, very impressed


----------



## janl




----------



## Alda_cz

Damasko and shell cordovan


----------



## Babis Stinson

Alda_cz said:


> Damasko and shell cordovan


Excellent Combination Alda_cz.
Can I ask where did you get the strap from? It looks great!


----------



## Alda_cz

This is Rios strap. Uhrenarmband Springfield 20mm hellbraun Shell Cordovan Leder von RIOS


----------



## spanky1




----------



## kubelwagen




----------



## Ozy




----------



## chiefeng




----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## Aquaracer1

Wow!

























Now about that Damasko / Stowa Flieger itch...


----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## AustinOX

Support Laco on Stowa old style


----------



## Alda_cz

Damasko


----------



## chiefeng

Damasko DC57


----------



## Fantasio

*Very nice, I like that model a lot!* ;-)



thechocobn said:


> Here is my 2 weeks old Orion, loving it.


----------



## spanky1




----------



## jstroh




----------



## brainless

It's almost a new one..........................................not more than about 40 years old :-d










Volker ;-)


----------



## naunau




----------



## Anans1

Hallo!










Glashutte Original Senator Chronograph XL
Calibre 39


----------



## arnz3

Here's mine


----------



## spanky1




----------



## Alda_cz

DA36


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## Aquaracer1

Alda_cz said:


> DA36


Beautiful!

Is the yellow second hand florescent in most lighting situations?


----------



## mrplow25

Nomos Ludwig on Staib Mesh Strap


----------



## sergio65

Stowa Flieger no logo


----------



## Aquaracer1

^ Simply STUNNING!


----------



## macleod1979

Agreed


----------



## keegan

Damasko DA36.


----------



## whatmeworry

A new arrival and my first German for a while (albeit this one had Japanese guts).


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## TheRegulator

New Dk11


----------



## keegan

Pretty good for an iphone pic!


----------



## korolev

andy tims said:


> 99.1


naise!!


----------



## korolev




----------



## Adam3313

Today with my lovely Nomos Tangente


----------



## morelite




----------



## keegan

A new one from today. Double-wristing! (Just transporting two watches to a meetup, but fun!)


----------



## OrangeSport

Here's mine. Not sure if it counts as it is a German company, but Swiss made....

























Only had this one for a week, but I am very happy with it....


----------



## Ed.YANG

It's a big boy(47mm) days out today... with F.I.M(FixItMyself) bracelet.


----------



## sergio65

is this a knee shot?


----------



## Ed.YANG

sergio65 said:


> is this a knee shot?


Oooops.... my hand really looks like a knee when it's closed! Too bad i don't have much hair on my arm...


----------



## David Woo

old skool german:


----------



## thorick

After wanting one for years, I finally got my 55mm Flieger Replika (Vollmer). The over-the-jacket strap is perfect for motorcycle riding (as well as flying  ).


----------



## naunau




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Sorry, haven't got a wrist shot (and at 23:00, I won't take and upload one now, I'm afraid!) - but yes, it is German, and I was wearing this all of today:









The reason is explained here:

What are you wearing today (whatever the current day/date is)? - Page 11

Hartmut Richter


----------



## myke

Steinhart marine Timer on Zulu


----------



## ffeelliixx




----------



## Dedalus

First post in this forum. Have been enjoying this on a variety of straps since purchasing it a few months ago. Most comfortable on the Isofrane, though. b-)


----------



## Quartersawn

Just got this and really liking it.


----------



## macleod1979

Very nice Saxon.

-J


----------



## morelite

Quick iPhone pic, no long term exposure.
Take a guess


----------



## myke

Steinhart Nav B Uhr Ltd edition Silver 11/333


----------



## rationaltime

morelite said:


> Quick iPhone pic, no long term exposure.
> Take a guess
> View attachment 700465


I guess that is a good illustration of one reason some of us prefer
the Sinn 656/856 to the 556.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## sergio65

Nomos Tangente Sport


----------



## Nishant

ffeelliixx said:


>


An Awesome Collection ..


----------



## keegan

sweet dog!



Dedalus said:


> First post in this forum. Have been enjoying this on a variety of straps since purchasing it a few months ago. Most comfortable on the Isofrane, though. b-)


----------



## Juha

My only German (sorry for the bad light...)


----------



## celtics1984




----------



## bmacir

Juha said:


> My only German (sorry for the bad light...)
> 
> View attachment 702093


Very nice shot, what model is that? I can't seem to find it on Sinn's website...


----------



## rationaltime

That is a Sinn 756 shown -- > there.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Dedalus

keegan said:


> sweet dog!


Thanks. Appropriately, also German: a Miniature Pinscher.


----------



## Chachy




----------



## keegan




----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## qwt-om

Junghans Meister automatic


----------



## weklund

*Uhr-Kraft Big Date















*​


----------



## morelite

rationaltime said:


> I guess that is a good illustration of one reason some of us prefer
> the Sinn 656/856 to the 556.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Is that because the lume is better on the 656/856 or because they have lumed numbers at 3,6,9,12?


----------



## R. Hoq

file://localhost/Users/HOQ/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library/Originals/2011/stowa/DSC00172.JPG


----------



## rationaltime

morelite said:


> Is that because the lume is better on the 656/856 or because they have lumed numbers at 3,6,9,12?


The Sinn 656 and 856 have luminous numbers which break the symmetry of the dial.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Armchair




----------



## AUTOmaniak

My Germans ready for the warm summer months.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## macleod1979

Very nice Sergio! Its gorgeous


----------



## flyingpicasso

Best pictures of this model I've seen so far--great watch and pics! I just noticed hash marks between the dates--what are those for?


----------



## StufflerMike

flyingpicasso said:


> Best pictures of this model I've seen so far--great watch and pics! I just noticed hash marks between the dates--what are those for?


There are not dates, 17:00h - 17:30h - 18:00h


----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## davehutch

What's a DA36 "Special"?


----------



## sergio65

Yes indeed the disk shows the local time, while the time on the dial is the time of the timezone of the city marked with the blue arrow @ 12.

Here a couple more pics:


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## flyingpicasso

stuffler said:


> There are not dates, 17:00h - 17:30h - 18:00h
> 
> View attachment 712477


Ah, yes, of course! Thanks, Mike and Sergio.


----------



## flyingpicasso

NikAlex said:


>


I'm surprised we don't see more of these around--what a great looking watch! I would own one if I had the wrist to pull it off.


----------



## senna89wc12

The same watch again.


----------



## bmacir

rationaltime said:


> That is a Sinn 756 shown -- > there.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thank you!


----------



## amine




----------



## sergio65

Finally pulled the trigger on one of those Marine ....
I feel it's not going to be the only one, a Marine Originale black romeon brushed may follow soon .....

















2801 inside ... Limited edition sold by Manufactum


----------



## keegan




----------



## Aquaracer1

davehutch said:


> What's a DA36 "Special"?


Red sweep hand instead of yellow. Special as in special order : )


----------



## myke

Steinhart nav B UHR
Ltd Edition Silver 11/333


----------



## Acko

47mm Nav-B


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65

Too hot today for a leather strap :


----------



## knightsofjersey

Here's my one German my Limes









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chwang86




----------



## keegan

Today at about 9000ft on Mt San Jacinto near Palm Springs, CA


----------



## senna89wc12

Stowa Flieger


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Fantasio

Black/red combination. b-)


----------



## jpv

29er on a new Hirsch strap...


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36


----------



## keegan

On a stowa old style. Liking this combo.


----------



## keegan

What strap is that? Love the dark, aged look.



Alda_cz said:


> DA36


----------



## Alda_cz

keegan said:


> What strap is that? Love the dark, aged look.


Rios shell cordovan


----------



## Jappaner

Today Hacher


----------



## morelite




----------



## sergio65




----------



## keegan

Da36


----------



## morelite

I would love to have a Damasko D37 but I really would need a matching bracelet.


----------



## Lexi

Sinn 103B


----------



## sergio65




----------



## janl




----------



## naunau




----------



## naunau




----------



## swb120




----------



## morelite




----------



## keegan

Charged in the sun a bit.


----------



## sergio65

Stowa and Laco fliegers


----------



## janl




----------



## Byron2701




----------



## EDNX

Hanhart TachyTele from 1999 from the sold out re-edition of the first Flight Chronograph.

Regards Felix


----------



## naunau




----------



## KUNISMAN

naunau said:


> View attachment 738439


Hi there.
Is this the Stowa strap? How did you manage to get that patina?


----------



## naunau




----------



## sergio65




----------



## naunau

sergio65,that Stowa chrono is a real beauty :-! ;-)


----------



## Jeff Jackson

Love that watch!


----------



## naunau




----------



## sergio65

naunau said:


> sergio65,that Stowa chrono is a real beauty :-! ;-)


Yes, I hesitated a lot before pulling the trigger but the watch looks much better in reality (like on this picture) than on the website...

I really like the composition of the dial, the stamped numerals, the dial color and the shape of the hands.

This watch has instantly become one of my favorite and IMHO rivals watches that are much more expensive (like the IWC portuguese chrono).


----------



## sergio65

naunau said:


> View attachment 742737


Nice shot. Is the glass acrylic?


----------



## marzen

It's Laco Miyota B today. sorry for the crappy mobile pic.


----------



## snoozer 60

Sinn 757 Diapal


----------



## naunau

sergio65 said:


> Nice shot. Is the glass acrylic?


yes;-)


----------



## sergio65

Thanks, this SINN 103 has been on my wish list for quite a while but I never pulled the trigger.


----------



## marzen

I am digging that 757!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## i1800collect

Stowa Flieger "Made in Germany" S.E.


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## Leupold

Sinn 857 UTC


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Fantasio

Full Teg. *Sinn U2* on white Sinn silicone during summer vacation. b-)


----------



## keegan

Here are some pics of the Damasko DA36 atop Mt. Langley, 14,032 ft in California last weekend. I also included a picture of the view of Mt. Whitney in the background, highest point in the lower 48 US states (and pup+pack in the foreground).

Amazing how at elevation the face of the watch seemed almost ink black and the glass is often imperceptible, whereas most of the time the face seems a very dark grey. The watch just popped up there. Maybe something about the light, but it was incredible.


----------



## rationaltime

keegan said:


> Here are some pics of the Damasko DA36 atop Mt. Langley, 14,032 ft in California last weekend. I also included a picture of the view of Mt. Whitney in the background, highest point in the lower 48 US states (and pup+pack in the foreground).
> 
> Amazing how at elevation the face of the watch seemed almost ink black and the glass is often imperceptible, whereas most of the time the face seems a very dark grey. The watch just popped up there. Maybe something about the light, but it was incredible.


Thank you for posting the photos.

Perhaps, there is something about the detector at altitude.

Hmm, it doesn't look like Buzz.








It is good to see the dog suitably restrained. Once I was on top of Mt.
of the Holy Cross taking in the views. A guy came up with a dog. He
sat down and ate an apple. Then he casually tossed the apple core
over the edge. The dog jumped up after it. The guy screamed at the
dog. Fortunately, the dog stopped.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## keegan

!!!!!



rationaltime said:


> Then he casually tossed the apple core
> over the edge. The dog jumped up after it. The guy screamed at the
> dog. Fortunately, the dog stopped.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


----------



## CrazySeikoFan




----------



## Kaner

DA46 Black on a Zulu


----------



## Jazzbass251

My two German friends Archimede XLH and Steinhart OVM


----------



## Aquaracer1

GO Pano Lunar & Damasko DA36


----------



## flyingpicasso

Aquaracer1 said:


> GO Pano Lunar & Damasko DA36


That's a great duo right there.


----------



## sergio65

Aquaracer1 said:


> GO Pano Lunar & Damasko DA36


Is this red seconds hand a special edition?


----------



## Aquaracer1

^ Special order. Its the sweep hand from the DA34. Damasko was very accomodating : )


----------



## sergio65




----------



## EDNX

The official NATO Flying Officer's watch The Tutima Military Chronograph


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Renisin

What a beautiful watch, simply stunning!!!


sergio65 said:


> View attachment 756737
> 
> 
> View attachment 756738


----------



## snootydog

Tutima Di300,its a great watch. I fancy a change of colour so i'm looking to do a straight swap for an orange or black one now. I always thought the Di300 was over priced but i wanted one from the first time i saw them. They are one of those dive watches that look a bit different from all the rest.


----------



## snoozer 60

A new Damasko in the rotation

DA 47


----------



## turtje

Here is my new Stowa Partitio with Brown Nomos Glashütte Strap (picture taken with my cellphone so not really a good quality pic):


----------



## androo




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Armchair

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 759717


Nice! Can we have some more pics and impressions in a different thread?


----------



## Kilovolt

Armchair said:


> Nice! Can we have some more pics and impressions in a different thread?


You can find some more info here.


----------



## ajdh

My Sinn 857-UTC, picked it up earlier today.


----------



## alsothis1




----------



## brainless

If you recognize the style you know the brand (it's only engraved in the back):










Another hint: Brandnew model, presented to public only 6 days ago,

Volker ;-)


----------



## sergio65

brainless said:


> If you recognize the style you know the brand (it's only engraved in the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hint: Brandnew model, presented to public only 6 days ago,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Nice special museum edition Antea from Stowa made in the same metal as the new building (stainless steel dial) 
I wonder how it will age though...


----------



## Duckislate

Nomos Tangente


----------



## siaokia78

got this from a regular watchmaker...yet to find out more about the watch...















regards,
GL


----------



## brainless

> I wonder *how* it will age though...


I don't know either,

but I do know, *where* it will age: On my wrist,

Volker ;-)


----------



## brainless

The movement probably is a JH 620.62.
This watch comes from 1971/1972 when the Olympic Summer Games took place in Munich (August 1972).
You can find these watches on ebay permanently,


Volker ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Another Junghans Olympic, this one in a plastic case


----------



## siaokia78

brainless said:


> The movement probably is a JH 620.62.
> This watch comes from 1971/1972 when the Olympic Summer Games took place in Munich (August 1972).
> You can find these watches on ebay permanently,
> 
> Volker ;-)


thanks for the kind info...will do some homework over the weekend 

regards,
GL


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## TheRegulator

DK 11


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## ferro01




----------



## Jazzbass251

Archimede Handwound 45mm


----------



## Alda_cz

Damasko DA36 and excellent shell cordovan nato strap Jankoxxx made.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## brainless

A STOWA, of course........










Volker ;-)


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65




----------



## Alda_cz

DA36


----------



## naunau




----------



## Alda_cz

;-)


----------



## sergio65

Stowa 1938 Chrono


----------



## Lammtarra

Damasko DC57


----------



## naunau




----------



## Ed.YANG

Some Orange peels today.


----------



## keegan

Newly arrived hand wind Stowa 2801 Baumuster B. Loving it. The lume is awesome.


----------



## Jebhut

*UTS & Tourby*

UTS:








and Tourby w/ETA 6498:


----------



## intrepid65

*German Engineering at it's best!*


----------



## andsan




----------



## Dickie

My Sinn 358








My 760 on Strap:








My 760 on Bracelet:


----------



## andsan




----------



## zeljko

Steinhart Nav-B II, Handaufzug...Is this considered as a German watch?


----------



## sergio65

yes EDIT ..... no!


----------



## CM HUNTER

No. Read the bottom of your dial. Steinhart is German in name only.


zeljko said:


> Steinhart Nav-B II, Handaufzug...Is this considered as a German watch?
> 
> View attachment 784993
> View attachment 785001


----------



## Monocrom

CM HUNTER said:


> No. Read the bottom of your dial. Steinhart is German in name only.


Wait a minute . . . Gunther is German. Steinhart bears his last name.


----------



## Renisin

I really don't like to agree with anything he says but in this case,CM is right!! Steinhart is not a German watch!

THIS IS THOUGH!


































Monocrom said:


> Wait a minute . . . Gunther is German. Steinhart bears his last name.


----------



## Monocrom

Not trying to cause any controversy. Just seems that allowances can be made for a company clearly founded by a German, who is still at the helm of the company.


----------



## CM HUNTER

If you are talking people then yes the founder of company is German. But, this is a website about watches and his watches are Swiss made, not German. As stated at the bottom of the Steinhart website...© Steinhart Watches, Kobelweg 12 1/4, 86156 Augsburg. Luxusuhren swissmade in Jura​


Monocrom said:


> Not trying to cause any controversy. Just seems that allowances can be made for a company clearly founded by a German, who is still at the helm of the company.


----------



## Armchair

zeljko said:


> Steinhart Nav-B II, Handaufzug...Is this considered as a German watch?
> 
> View attachment 784993
> View attachment 785001


Maybe. The car is though so we'll let you off ;-)


----------



## Noonan




----------



## miafora




----------



## unixshrk




----------



## Alda_cz

DA36


----------



## rationaltime

Alda_cz said:


> DA36


Thanks for posting the photo, but I don't know.
It looks upside down to me.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## sergio65




----------



## TJWN

Erhard Junghans for the day =)


----------



## b_dayco

Joining the Damasko club. First post by the way


----------



## sergio65

Nomos Tangente Sport


----------



## sarasate

Kadloo Ocean Date Sport !!!


----------



## westlake




----------



## flyingpicasso

westlake said:


> View attachment 791808


That might be the best shot of that dial I've seen--very nice. And nobody does big dates like GO.


----------



## KOB.

If you are going to get that technical WRT German made as well as Steinhart you can eliminate Kadloo, Uhr and probably quite a few others - they are swiss made as are Steinhart. It's a slippery slope.....

KB


----------



## lastflowers

Nomos Ludwig Sonderedition which I am currently trying to sell/trade because it's too big for my wrist:


----------



## Ed.YANG




----------



## CM HUNTER

Yep, I think we should start defining a watch from a German company and a watch that is German made.... there's a big difference. Movement aside, there are still a great number of watches that are Made In Germany. Not a slippery slope at all if you do your research and know what you're buying.... pretty easy to weed through them.


KOB. said:


> If you are going to get that technical WRT German made as well as Steinhart you can eliminate Kadloo, Uhr and probably quite a few others - they are swiss made as are Steinhart. It's a slippery slope.....
> 
> KB


----------



## gmg78

GO Sixties.


----------



## sbesa77




----------



## rationaltime

gmg78 said:


> GO Sixties.
> 
> View attachment 795465


Nice. I think it has the classic look of the sixties.
Welcome to watchuseek, and thanks for posting.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## steuerman

Tutima NATO 798
(Diese Armbanduhr hat Hand und Fuß)|>


----------



## Atoning Unifex




----------



## flyingpicasso

Atoning Unifex said:


> View attachment 797515
> View attachment 797516


Terrific pair of watches. I have read about the PanoGraph, but still don't understand how that works. Also, what do the pushers on the GMT watch do? Don't know that I've seen that model before. Thanks for posting these less-common watches!


----------



## drhr

the 2 that made the cut . . . . .


----------



## AaaVee

Two Germans!


----------



## richc1958




----------



## Horoticus

Updating to include some new additions...

Sinn 358 Jubilaum









Tutima Commando II Chrono


----------



## Atoning Unifex

The pushers on the Panograph are for the stopwatch function. Upper = stop/start and Lower= flyback/reset.
On the Sports evolution the upper brings the main hour hand forward one hour and the lower pulls back 1 hour. Handy for daylight saving time!
It's not well demonstrated/photographed but at the 39min mark, there is a third hand which denotes 24 hr time.
Hope that helps.


flyingpicasso said:


> Terrific pair of watches. I have read about the PanoGraph, but still don't understand how that works. Also, what do the pushers on the GMT watch do? Don't know that I've seen that model before. Thanks for posting these less-common watches!


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36


----------



## lastflowers

drhr said:


> the 2 that made the cut . . . . .


ooooohhh.. i want that A. Lange & Söhne. klasse!


----------



## naunau

alpine wrist shot ;-)


----------



## Punkling




----------



## andsan




----------



## Fantasio

Punkling said:


> View attachment 806580


Lovely, somehow I've lost my date. :-d


----------



## lastflowers

max bill


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36 and NATO shell cordovan oxblood


----------



## JohnM

Alda,

Tell me you are a professional photographer paid big dollars by watch and strap companies to make us drool and spend more money!!

Seriously, your photos are spectacular and I often have to ask myself, 'do I like this watch or strap because it's so great or because the photos makes them so?'

The DA-36 looks great with the oxblood cordovan strap, which is a little darker when I would have thought -- pretty close to Horween's darker #8 color.

Not sure what your wrist size is but would those Jankoxxx cordovan straps fit well on a 6.75" wrist?

John


----------



## Will_f

Will


----------



## Macken

VDB I today


----------



## Alda_cz

Hi JohnM. I am not a professional photographer, but a big fan of Damasko watches


----------



## flyingpicasso

Alda_cz said:


> Hi JohnM. I am not a professional photographer, but a big fan of Damasko watches


Pro or not that's one of the best shots I've seen of that watch.


----------



## Renisin

+1



flyingpicasso said:


> Pro or not that's one of the best shots I've seen of that watch.


----------



## SCSportsman

Really liking the Damaskos and looks like there are some pro photographers on here!


----------



## Macken

VDB II


----------



## Renisin

*Give me eight months and I'll give you wrist shots of this beauty!
*


----------



## ewdi

My first German watch, until I save enough for another one from its rival 

Sent from my SC-06D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renisin

Closer to a year!



Renisin said:


> *Give me eight months and I'll give you wrist shots of this beauty!
> *
> View attachment 814230


----------



## Matty01

*My favourite Muhle*


----------



## Renisin




----------



## Ygrene

Newcomer, I love thiis blue hands and sign "HANDAUFZUG"


----------



## jtambor




----------



## Alda_cz

Damasko commercial


----------



## citizenfox

New one


----------



## Rubar

CS









99.1


----------



## Ygrene

By ygrene83 at 2012-09-09


----------



## Renisin




----------



## AaaVee

My Kemmner relaxing in SPA guest house over the weekend.


----------



## ahkeelt

AaaVee said:


> My Kemmner relaxing in SPA guest house over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 816559
> 
> 
> View attachment 816560


Wow - this one always catches my attention...I am not sure what this has over a Stowa but this one is a looker....
AaaVee - What strap is this - it rocks?:-!


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## EDNX

Kemmner Military Chronograph


----------



## JML

Sinn 356 with a Hirsch stitched calf strap.


----------



## good timing

Stowa Chronograph. New addition for me!


----------



## andsan




----------



## Armchair

Das Rolex?


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## grinning

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Macken

VDB III today


----------



## TheRegulator

A couple of DK11 shots for Rational:


----------



## rationaltime

Thanks for the photos.

Did you have any trouble with that strap hitting the bezel?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ahkeelt

10 hours old . . . fresh off the UPS plane (or boat, it seemed like)...
*








*


----------



## CGSshorty

TheRegulator said:


> A couple of DK11 shots for Rational:


I think these pictures are going to cost me.


----------



## spm17

Here are my 3 Germans....love em!

Aristo Pilot (3H114)









Bombfrog BT25









Damasko DA44 Black....the crown jewel of my collection. :-!









And my other favorite German....(I couldn't resist!)









-Shawn


----------



## TheRegulator

rationaltime said:


> Thanks for the photos.
> 
> Did you have any trouble with that strap hitting the bezel?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I have both the standard Sinn rubber strap and the taller one from the U1000. I like the looks of the taller one better. It does cause some additional friction when moving the bezel, but I've not found it to be a problem.

It's a great watch CGSshorty. I'll work on some more tempting shots to add to your lust. Here are a few to hold you over.


----------



## Alda_cz

b-)


----------



## Virt

First GO. Couldn't be happier.

View attachment 827135


View attachment 827137


----------



## VoiceOfSticks

DA36 here saying hi while I wait for my ride!


----------



## Alda_cz




----------



## lastflowers

i have a soft spot for nomos..


----------



## jchfriis

My 2 Germans


----------



## Jsebastiian

New member here. Just picked up this German beauty not too long ago.









John


----------



## andsan




----------



## Renisin




----------



## 3th3r

andsan said:


>


I am so jealous. Gorgeous watch. One of my all time faves.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Jsebastiian said:


> New member here. Just picked up this German beauty not too long ago.
> 
> View attachment 837851
> 
> 
> John


That is just ridiculously beautiful on the wrist. The "want" section of my brain just lit up like Times Square!


----------



## Jsebastiian

flyingpicasso said:


> That is just ridiculously beautiful on the wrist. The "want" section of my brain just lit up like Times Square!


Thanks!

John


----------



## gagnello

Nomos Tangente Datum.


----------



## IAMsterdam

Jsebastiian said:


> New member here. Just picked up this German beauty not too long ago.
> 
> View attachment 837851
> 
> 
> John


Love it! I just picked up the "old version" a couple of weeks ago. Can't get it of my wrist since then, the other ones are getting jealous ;-)


Glashütte Original Panomaticlunar 11 by Co-Axial, on Flickr


----------



## Macken

Today VDB Combo SE Bronze


----------



## Jsebastiian

IAMsterdam said:


> Love it! I just picked up the "old version" a couple of weeks ago. Can't get it of my wrist since then, the other ones are getting jealous ;-)
> 
> 
> Glashütte Original Panomaticlunar 11 by Co-Axial, on Flickr


Congrats! Looks great!

John


----------



## merl

My first post here on f8 and my first german watch (and the watch that started me getting a collection): the Tangomat
It arrived yesterday after waiting for it for over 3 months. Was worth the long wait though :-!


----------



## bhall41

Nomos Orion:


----------



## Fomenko

My new Stowa Ikarus...


----------



## waltherpfalz

Today my Walther Chronometerwerke...










Hope you like it?

Best regards,
WaltherPfalz


----------



## Chukchi

That's a beautiful watch. But the step is badass! Looks like a zulu but it's lether right?


----------



## marzen

New to me Aristo-Vollmer Flieger B in Ti case. I think it's keeper.


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36 and Rios nato strap


----------



## Monocrom

Alda_cz said:


> DA36 and Rios nato strap


Never seen anyone make the DA36 look as good as you do in all your pics of it. :-!


----------



## tribe125

*Tutima Pacific*


----------



## tribe125

*Damasko DA-36 on Di-Modell Imperator*


----------



## Fomenko

Starting the week with my Antea 390...


----------



## Haf




----------



## Odin43

Stowa on Toshi


----------



## mitadoc

New(to me) Max Bill Chronoscope:


----------



## rbuck82

Wempe Zeitmeister Chronograph


----------



## Erik_H

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope


----------



## cacasesi

Stowa Flieger Original


----------



## wardog




----------



## Odin43




----------



## mitadoc




----------



## VoiceOfSticks




----------



## apnk




----------



## wardog




----------



## improviz

*Glashutte Sport Evolution GMT*

Recently picked up this beauty, got both bracelet and a Trieste strap w/deployment, here it is on both:


----------



## ShawnG

My new Damasko


----------



## Monocrom

Nice Damasko.


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## Will_f

TheRegulator said:


> View attachment 855768


Checking the water resistance Ed?


----------



## Monocrom

Will_f said:


> Checking the water resistance Ed?


I don't think that counts.

LOL


----------



## TheRegulator

Will_f said:


> Checking the water resistance Ed?


Certain steps must be taken to properly test a watch.......


----------



## Monocrom

TheRegulator said:


> Certain steps must be taken to properly test a watch.......


A bit of water would help though. ;-)


----------



## wardog




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## mitadoc

Got my first cap yesterday.It suits my Chronoscope,right?


----------



## ShawnG

Another of the DA44 black


----------



## keegan

Stowa Baumuster B handwind, on a shell cordovan one piece strap I made. Lovin' it!


----------



## Bananagram

Nomos Club, 36mm.


----------



## wardog




----------



## sergio65

Got this one today in the mail 

Very, very happy with this purchase ... it exceeds all my expectations, I knew it would look better than on Stowa's site, but it looks Waaay better ...
It's my most beautiful Stowa, imo

Note the brushed case finish which adds a lot of class, I don't understand why it's only presented in polished.


----------



## flyingpicasso

sergio65 said:


> Got this one today in the mail
> 
> Very, very happy with this purchase ... it exceeds all my expectations, I knew it would look better than on Stowa's site, but it looks Waaay better ...
> It's my most beautiful Stowa, imo
> 
> Note the brushed case finish which adds a lot of class, I don't understand why it's only presented in polished.
> 
> View attachment 858220


Great watch, excellent photo--congrats!


----------



## wardog




----------



## janl




----------



## Odin43




----------



## wardog




----------



## munmanstk

Zurich Weltzeit and my Mr.Bombastic: Sinn U2...


----------



## sergio65




----------



## siaokia78

Dievas Shadow on nato strap...








regards,
GL


----------



## Odin43




----------



## mitadoc

Odin43 said:


>


Nice socks!


----------



## ShawnG

New Damasko rubber strap installed!!!


----------



## KylePavao




----------



## sergio65

ShawnG said:


> New Damasko rubber strap installed!!!
> 
> View attachment 862420


Nice! how does it wear? is it comfortable?


----------



## ShawnG

It is very comfortable. Much more comfortable than the leather....to me. The quality is better than I thought it would be.


----------



## GBeZeFromNAPeZe

Could someone please ID this fine looking watch for me. I can't quite make it out.



hazmatman said:


> My most recent...just picked it up today:


----------



## Monocrom

Can't read the lettering either. Have you tried PMing hazmatman?


----------



## yo_eddy

looks like Mühle-Glashütte. Here is mine
​


----------



## rationaltime

GBeZeFromNAPeZe said:


> Could someone please ID this fine looking watch for me. I can't quite make it out.


That looks like a Mühle-Glashütte 29ER BIG black dial.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## rationaltime

Yo eddie, 

Nice Marinus, and nice photo. Can you show us the detail of
that strap and end link?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Matty01

Mmmmmuhle, here's mine ... Metior


----------



## sergio65

Here's mine:







.


----------



## GBeZeFromNAPeZe

Thanks guys. Here's my German:


----------



## obsidian

Matty01 said:


> Mmmmmuhle, here's mine ... Metior


Love this dial-- gives the watch a real scientific instrument look.


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36 and olive nato strap


----------



## ferro01

My New VDB Duo



















greets Stephan


----------



## KylePavao

Second German... Earlier was my Tutima DI300








Thats Sinn EZM 3


----------



## yo_eddy

rationaltime said:


> Yo eddie,
> 
> Nice Marinus, and nice photo. Can you show us the detail of
> that strap and end link?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thanks. Funny, I was going to apologize for the crappy cell phone pic. If you want some better detail I can haul out a real camera over the weekend


----------



## Kaloyan

Very nice! This thread is making me want a German watch...at least I know where to start looking when I have the money haha.

Edit: I tried to quote a picture but it didnt work, I was referring to this one in particular:


----------



## Currywurst

Hallo to all . It´s a wonderful thread . I've been following for some time .Here are my German watches:

Steinhart Ocean Black 1 , Archimede Pilot H , Steinhart NaV B Automatik and Steinhart NaV B II handwinding .

I only can two pictures uploaded. I try it again later .


----------



## Currywurst

...here it is :


----------



## rationaltime

Yo eddie,

Thanks. What looks like a rubber end link appears to address
possible concerns about what could be a stiff rubber strap
making the bend around the top side of the wrist.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## tsfmlm

Hugo Junkers 150 Jahre Special Edition..


----------



## maxpowerman




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## tsfmlm

TSF Special Edition..


----------



## Ed.YANG




----------



## Relentless602

Junkers 6242-M3 _Berlin Tempelhof _#2166 out of 5000 _














_


----------



## tsfmlm

@Relentles602;
Junkers looks very very good, I like it..


----------



## tsfmlm

Nav B-Uhr again..


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Willieboy

My U1:










The Kazimon 1500:










Kremke Valkyrie #10 OF 25:


----------



## tsfmlm

Junkers 150 Jahre Special Edition Automatic.. İn my archive


----------



## drhr

recent acquisition . . .


----------



## flyingpicasso

drhr said:


> recent acquisition . . .


What beautiful proportions--the dial, the hands, the case--perfect. ALS is a cut above for a reason.


----------



## rationaltime

That does look nice. I like numbers on the dial.
Are there different size 1815 cases? If so, which
size is that?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Ed.YANG

Trying to get a lume shot from the greyish green coat earlier...









... gets a vintage look in return... obviously lack of sun bath...









...from the STEINHART Nav.B Chrono L.S.E 2012


----------



## drhr

flyingpicasso said:


> What beautiful proportions--the dial, the hands, the case--perfect. ALS is a cut above for a reason.


Thx and agreed, a Lange is an awesome timepiece!


----------



## drhr

rationaltime said:


> That does look nice. I like numbers on the dial.
> Are there different size 1815 cases? If so, which
> size is that?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thank you! This is the previous iteration 1815, ref 206.027 I believe, white gold/blue dial, 35.9 mm. The current 1815's are 40 mm and I much prefer this smaller size . . . .


----------



## Currywurst

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 873276
> /QOUOTE]
> 
> Oh Sergio 65,
> 
> very German b-)... I like it very much. And the word "HEIMAT" on the dial . Wunderbar !;-)
> 
> Best regards


----------



## flyingpicasso

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 873276


Best pic yet of this watch as far as I've seen--very nice!


----------



## deccher

My first automatic...


----------



## sergio65

re : 1815 : love this piece too but a bit annoyed by the cut number ... deal breaker for me, despite the beautiful movement ...


----------



## sergio65

Currywurst said:


> sergio65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 873276
> /QOUOTE]
> 
> Oh Sergio 65,
> 
> very German b-)... I like it very much. And the word "HEIMAT" on the dial . Wunderbar !;-)
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> 
> thanks... it's a wonderful watch, accurate, elegant, nice complication, really excellent stuff
Click to expand...


----------



## sergio65

a few more:


----------



## sergio65

by the way wearing this today ... on French croc strap


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 873276


Amazing pic!!!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

And here is my Tetra saying hello


----------



## Monocrom

deccher said:


> My first automatic...
> 
> View attachment 876067


For a first, that's a nice one. |>


----------



## drhr

sergio65 said:


> re : 1815 : love this piece too but a bit annoyed by the cut number ... deal breaker for me, despite the beautiful movement ...


 Yep, completely understandable. Actually, I think a lot of people pass on watches that cut off numbers like this "6 eater". But it has never bothered me in the least, especially if the piece is of Lange quality. Having said that, I really don't care too much for the aesthetics of any other regular production Lange models like the Lange 1, Zeitwerk, etc. (thank God for my pocket book!) so I know this crazy passion of ours is very individualistic.


----------



## ShawnG

deccher said:


> My first automatic...
> 
> View attachment 876067


Welcome to the club.

Shawn G


----------



## Odin43




----------



## Will_f

Good choice for your first


----------



## russsoul

Just got it a month or two ago and love it!


----------



## keegan

Alternating between this and the Stowa Baumuster B. I made the band - shell cordovan partial nato with Zulu hardware. This DA36 continues to be my perfect watch. Superior visibility, day/date, sexy day-glo yellow hand, bombproof case. Love every minute of it.


----------



## keegan

The Roman is so great, isnt it!? Yes!



russsoul said:


> View attachment 877058
> 
> 
> Just got it a month or two ago and love it!


----------



## rationaltime

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Currywurst

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Amazing pic!!!


 The next time I make it better.

;-)


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36


----------



## ferro01




----------



## breitlingso08

Good morning from Disney Fl!


----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## logan2z

Laco Kiel


----------



## jellytots

Love the colour of ti as it ages...


----------



## andsan




----------



## logan2z

andsan said:


>


That is stunning.


----------



## Odin43

Stowa on a Toshi strap.


----------



## Fomenko

My Stowa Ikarus |>


----------



## macleod1979

Not really familiar with Stowa, but I like what I see


----------



## aardvarkbark

857 on Hirsch Liberty...


----------



## jbbusybee

Muhle Glasshute SAR Flieger Chronograph


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## CM HUNTER

tsfmlm said:


>


 Your watch is German in name only. Read the bottom of your dial. Belongs in the Swiss Made forum.


----------



## sergio65

Most of the watches posted on this thread have a Swiss movement anyway ...


----------



## CM HUNTER

sergio65 said:


> Most of the watches posted on this thread have a Swiss movement anyway ...


 Watches are made up of more than just a movement. Fact is, a Steinhart is not German Made. Clearly states they are made in Jura.


----------



## russsoul

Put on a new croc strap, a change from black calf. I like the look!


----------



## senna89wc12

The Ruhla NVA remake is back to my rotation.


----------



## tsfmlm

CM Hunter, thats allright, I understand..
Thanks..


----------



## janl




----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## root

My Tourby on a black croc strap.


----------



## sergio65

NOMOS Orion Antrazit


----------



## isfuzz

Here's one of my Germans


----------



## logan2z




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## shawn977




----------



## benbarren

my vintage vdb 2012 SS #18 / 120 on vdb sharkskin landed downunder today and it was well worth wait. Awesome companion piece to my Stowa Prodiver carbon dial red bezel on SS bracelet. Very similar dimensions altho the VDB pops more and is amazing in many ways. (also oops i knocked the vnice bezel 1 click wrong way so slightly out of line i realised when looking at pic!)


----------



## Lexi

Two years ago...


----------



## sbradley02

Got this a few weeks ago. That is a titanium Mega 1000 with the leather band from the stainless version.


----------



## T5aus

One of my favourites, Glushutte Tutima

http://


----------



## kwcross

Stowa Flieger Baumuster B - 

Old style brown:










Old style black:










Brown, without rivets:


----------



## Longjean




----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dowsing

*Max Bill Auto*










A new arrival for me today with more info here:
Max Bill Auto unboxing


----------



## KXL

*Re: Max Bill Auto*


----------



## andsan




----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## rationaltime

Nice close up. I like the grey dial with the black sub-dials.
Thanks for posting.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ablation85

Laco Paderborn at the lanes.


----------



## flyingpicasso

ablation85 said:


> View attachment 901402
> 
> 
> Laco Paderborn at the lanes.


Cool shot--well done!


----------



## chomior




----------



## wxu168

Speedbird III


----------



## bhall41

Nomos Orion - and espresso b-)


----------



## Guest

Union Glashutte Belisar Chronograph


----------



## rationaltime

Welcome to watchuseek and the German watch forum.

Thanks for posting the photo. I like the yellow hands.

"*If you get to thinkin' you're a person of some influence, try orderin' somebody else's dog around.*"
I do order the dogs around. Dogs tend to be open,
and they usually respond pretty well. But then I am
not a person of "some influence".

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## flyingpicasso

bhall41 said:


> Nomos Orion - and espresso b-)
> 
> View attachment 905296


Both very tasty!


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## richc1958

VDB 2011 on a grey elephant hide strap with a Damascus steel buckle


----------



## jellytots

Just got this one today: I'd like to think it's a one-off in this cerakote finish.

It wears better than a Sinn 142 on my wrist.




























Will try it on a PVD-ed nato soon


----------



## Heinrich

My family comes from the Stuttgart area, so it's only fitting that my watch is made there as well.

Dievas Focal


----------



## Shoefish8

andsan said:


>


Beautiful piece, and to think that I will be sleeping within a few kilometers of it in a few days. I'd be careful if I were you 

Now for the uninformed, what model is this?


----------



## StufflerMike

Shoefish8 said:


> ....
> Now for the uninformed, what model is this?


GO Senator Zeigerdatum (pointer date)


----------



## jbbusybee

Just in today the Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer.....Video review soon..


----------



## Ric Capucho

Guten Tag,

So here's my Stowa Flieger Auto. Still looking fresh as a daisy after three years.

Hmm, but I really should replace the strap. A bit *too* vintage looking around the bit where the buckle goes.

Ric

"Ich bin ein Berliner!" (JFK 1963, Berlin)


----------



## ShawnG

Whoops! Forgot the wrist part....


----------



## foodle

Just arrived Tutima 750-42. Somewhat rare configuration of Tutima Military TL chronograph. Odd to still be able to buy a brand new Lemania 5100 based watch.


----------



## Monocrom

ShawnG said:


> Whoops! Forgot the wrist part....
> View attachment 912306


It still looks good though.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Regards
Robt


----------



## Trekkie

Tutima FX


----------



## pbj204

Kazimon 1500 bronze version 2


----------



## drhr

blue dialed 1815 - Mele Kalikimaka everybody!


----------



## martin_blank

drhr said:


> blue dialed 1815 - Mele Kalikimaka everybody!


Amazing watch!


----------



## dowsing

Cooking the dinner and wearing my Stowa Marine Original. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## keegan

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MMMD

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## CM HUNTER

MMMD said:


> Merry Christmas All!
> 
> View attachment 914942


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BillH

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lexi




----------



## CM HUNTER

Lexi said:


>


Nice Swiss watch.


----------



## ferro01

greets Stephan


----------



## Herodotus

Flieger B-Uhr by Kemner


----------



## m102486

I saw on TV One of only 2 Female emergency rescue Pilot in China is wearing a Damasko DA36 black, Quite cool and amazing. WIS or techinical specs of the damasko










you can see it here (around 2:38)

China Insight 12/29/2012 Pilots and Pandas:Women?s Work CCTV News - CNTV English


----------



## Andyjay

Hi, this is my first post here, I have spent most of the afternoon going through the photos and thought I'd better share my Germans with you...

First up is a Damasko DA36 Black on a variety of straps. Missing from the photos are a black nato with black hardware, a green two piece Rhino, TF Retro rubber, a Di Modell Chronissimo (I need a 20mm black Damasko buckle!), and a Black with yellow stitching GasGasBones Velcro.... I think I am going to get a black/black nato and make it two piece...

On Black Toshi










on OEM










Next up is my favourite...

Damasko DC67.

On Green GasGasBones,










Rhino,










Hirsch Liberty,










Hirsch Extreme,










Timefactors retro rubber,










I love the Damasko's, but am not sure whether to trade in the '36 for a non-black 56!

Also one day I will have a Stowa 1938 Chronograph...


----------



## Quartersawn

My Stowa on a NATO strap, very comfy.


----------



## rationaltime

Hello Andy,

Welcome to the German watch forum. Thanks for posting the photos.

I think the olive strap looks good on the DC67. The blue Hirsch looks
too extreme for my taste.

I too have thought about trying to trade a 36 for a 56. The opportunities
to do that appear to come up infrequently. For me it has been a thought
exercise. Good luck.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Lexus050470

Stowa Flieger


----------



## Lexus050470

Sinn 856s UTC


----------



## rationaltime

Whoa, black and white. Did you do that?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Andyjay

rationaltime said:


> Hello Andy,
> 
> Welcome to the German watch forum. Thanks for posting the photos.
> 
> I think the olive strap looks good on the DC67. The blue Hirsch looks
> too extreme for my taste.
> 
> I too have thought about trying to trade a 36 for a 56. The opportunities
> to do that appear to come up infrequently. For me it has been a thought
> exercise. Good luck.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I keep looking, I have been offered a trade once, but couldn't go through with it. The problem is, now I am looking at the Sinn, oil filled watches...

To many watches, so little time (sorry, money!)


----------



## BaggerRyder

My new Damasko on a Zulu...


----------



## rationaltime

Nice photo. The DA36 is a great looking watch.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Lexus050470

My first ever serious dress watch, a GUB 10-30 Go ( with small o ofcourse)


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## Odin43

Looks great on the Sinn bracelet. How is the color match?


----------



## BaggerRyder

That DC57 on the Sinn bracelet looks great!


----------



## Lexus050470

Dear Mike, I bought this piece partly because of the advice given by you some time ago about the GUB 10-30. I am very happy now with what I've got. Thank you.


----------



## bhall41




----------



## dowsing




----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## dowsing




----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## Ed.YANG

Received this last evening...


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## b_dayco

Da 46 on Nato


----------



## Ric Capucho

My Stowa Flieger Auto on its fresh new strap. COSC ETA movement, which winks at me through the exhibition back.

Sometimes I wink back.

Schönen Tag.

Ric


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## kwcross

Stowa


----------



## dhawks

New to me Damasko DA36.


----------



## Omjlc

GO PanoReserve


----------



## Ed.YANG

Been on this throughout this raniy day...


----------



## zeljko

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 937921
> 
> 
> View attachment 937925
> 
> 
> View attachment 937922
> 
> 
> View attachment 937923
> 
> 
> My Stowa Flieger Auto on its fresh new strap. COSC ETA movement, which winks at me through the exhibition back.
> 
> Sometimes I wink back.
> 
> Schönen Tag.
> 
> Ric


What an outstanding watch!!! What is the diameter?


----------



## CM HUNTER

zeljko said:


> What an outstanding watch!!! What is the diameter?


40mm


----------



## mlotus95

GBeZeFromNAPeZe said:


> Could someone please ID this fine looking watch for me. I can't quite make it out.


muhle glashutte 29er


----------



## t20569cald




----------



## Lexi




----------



## Kilovolt

Junghans Mega radio controlled aviator chrono


----------



## Ed.YANG

Gotta give some wrist time today...


----------



## hoangvisuals

Archimede pilot 39mm


----------



## Lexus050470

GUB 10-30, it's an unarguably German piece ... Hopefully!


----------



## rationaltime

Interesting. Is something engraved right there?








Thanks,
rationatime


----------



## Lexus050470

Yes sir. This is it! A little bit clearer but this it it!


----------



## Triplex

Junkers 6150-2


----------



## Ed.YANG

Been on this since monday...


----------



## Tsportmat

I have this in my own thread, but thought I'd add it to this one too. The mirror made the hands look a bit weird...


----------



## Ed.YANG

on this today...


----------



## rcnich

Stowa Flieger Chrono.
Valjoux 7753










One of my favorites.


----------



## Fomenko

Stowa Antea 390


----------



## watchma




----------



## Ric Capucho

Guten Tag, meine Herren und Damen!

My Stowa Flieger Auto COSC. Photo taken this morning and a bit shaky because I was frozen.

Ric


----------



## Lexus050470

My Antea has just arrived a few hours ago. Overwhelmed with joy!


----------



## zeljko

Congratulations!  Enjoy it!


----------



## seongmoon89

My first post with my first German watch !


----------



## rationaltime

seongmoon89 said:


> My first post with my first German watch !


Your NOMOS looks nice. Thanks for the photos.
That is a good first post.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## zeljko

Nice watch!  Congratulations!


----------



## sergio65

got this since yesterday ... love it! GO senator observer in SS.


----------



## zeljko

Outstanding watch!!!  Enjoy it!


----------



## drhr

Ludwig . . . .


----------



## Precise

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-beautiful-botta-tres-809385.html


----------



## Precise

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/wider-strap-my-da36-790855.html


----------



## JacksonExports

New Arrival DC56


----------



## StufflerMike

You should update your signature


----------



## flyingpicasso

JacksonExports said:


> New Arrival DC56


Beautiful! Would love if if you opened a new thread comparing this to your Speedmaster.


----------



## JacksonExports

stuffler said:


> You should update your signature


Done! Thanks Mike for reminding me.


----------



## JonNik

Bad photography coming up:


----------



## Lexus050470

Stowa


----------



## CCCP




----------



## Ric Capucho

I'm wearing my Stowa Flieger Auto COSC today.

Regards to all,
Ric


----------



## logan2z




----------



## dowsing

Just unboxed my first Sinn :-!


----------



## zeljko

Great watch!!! Real piece of German ingeneering!!!  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## weklund

*.... Tutima FX 631 ....

*













​


----------



## Ed.YANG

_Looking forward to a speedy knockoff today. It's going to be Chinese New Year's EVE tomorrow! YAY!_


----------



## iim7v7im7

*My Three:*

Designed in Germany, Swiss Made and Assembled in Germany









Swiss Owned, Designed and Made in Germany









Designed in Germany, Swiss Made and Assembled in Germany


----------



## Lexi

*Re: My Three:*


----------



## zeljko

*Re: My Three:*

Hi! This is not my first German watch, it is just most favorite one!


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: My Three:*

I am with you on your judgement


----------



## zeljko

*Re: My Three:*

Nice!


----------



## LH2

*Laco Navy*


----------



## flyingpicasso

*Re: My Three:*



iim7v7im7 said:


> Designed in Germany, Swiss Made and Assembled in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiss Owned, Designed and Made in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designed in Germany, Swiss Made and Assembled in Germany


What a killer trio! That regulateur has got to be one of the best looking ever made, from the hands to the font, case and crown. Cronoswiss has proven they know what they are doing with those things.


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Re: My Three:*

Yes, and they are both quite different from each other. Images don't really capture the dial detail. Here is a macro of the Chronoscope's dial...


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: My Three:*

What's Wrapping Wrist this Chinese New Year EVE?

Start to peel orange today!


----------



## mark1958

*Re: My Three:*

My new addition


----------



## dowsing

*Re: My Three:*










A green NATO for the 556 today.


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Re: My Three:*



mark1958 said:


> My new addition
> View attachment 965716
> [/QUOTE
> 
> One of my favorite GO models.
> 
> kudos & congrats


----------



## weklund

*Re: My Three:*

*

... Tutima FX UTC ...

View attachment 966822
*​


----------



## CGSshorty

dowsing said:


> A green NATO for the 556 today.


That looks fantastic. If Sinn made a 42mm version of that I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## apnk

Damasko on an Isofrane strap.


----------



## Kilovolt

Junghans Chronoscope

View attachment 967326


----------



## RBrylawski

I just got my first German watch last week, the Muhle Glashutte 29er Big. I introduced it in the main forum, so you can read about it here if you're interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/oops-...ay-thanks-max-lots-pics-long-read-813825.html

I do love this watch and am sure it will get a lot of wrist time:

View attachment 968116
View attachment 968118


----------



## CM HUNTER

RBrylawski said:


> I just got my first German watch last week, the Muhle Glashutte 29er Big. I introduced it in the main forum, so you can read about it here if you're interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/oops-...ay-thanks-max-lots-pics-long-read-813825.html
> 
> I do love this watch and am sure it will get a lot of wrist time:
> 
> View attachment 968116
> View attachment 968118


Beautiful! I love everything about the 29er Big. Congrats.


----------



## RBrylawski

CM HUNTER said:


> Beautiful! I love everything about the 29er Big. Congrats.


Thank you. I had no idea I would love this watch as much as I do. It's certainly not my most expensive watch, but there's just something about the entire package that I would not have imagined for the price I paid!


----------



## Fatz028

Great choice! I love my 29er Big. I bought it on a bracelet like yours and now I just got the leather strap with deployment buckle for it. The accuracy of this watch is increditable. It's one of my least expensive watches and it's probably my all around best watch. Enjoy it.


----------



## RBrylawski

Fatz028 said:


> Great choice! I love my 29er Big. I bought it on a bracelet like yours and now I just got the leather strap with deployment buckle for it. The accuracy of this watch is increditable. It's one of my least expensive watches and it's probably my all around best watch. Enjoy it.


Thanks so much! You wear yours in happiness and health and I'll try to do the same!


----------



## EDNX

Skiing in the Austrian Alps!


----------



## sam9

NOMOS Tangente

View attachment 968765


----------



## Heiner

View attachment 971000


----------



## dowsing

Trying out some Rios Juchten leather on the Sinn 556 today


----------



## Hatman14

View attachment 971268


Nomos tangente


----------



## JonNik

This photo made me realize that those leggy lugs look way better on the Tangente than my Tangomat 
(Unless the photo perspective is messing with me)... 
I believe they should have been a bit thicker more apart and slightly shorter on the larger watch.
That said, I am sure the guys at Nomos have a better grasp on design than me and they might have 
tried different iterations anyways...

Great watches at any rate (absolutely love mine).


----------



## imran1979

My Junghans Stream Chronograph

View attachment 972186


----------



## Sextant

My Sinn 556A.
View attachment 972194


----------



## LH2

*Archimede Vintage no-date

*


----------



## Lexi




----------



## David8b

Ed,

What watch is this?


----------



## Lexi

Its an Junkers Chrono with Poljot 3133 Engine, 38mm diameter...


----------



## Lexus050470

First day back to work after a long national holiday.

View attachment 977090


----------



## LH2

*Just arrived!*

*Muhle Glashutte 29er just arrived... My first Muhle. Page & Cooper were excellent to deal with. Pics don't do this one justice, but it is superb in the metal. Now I know what everybody means when they talk about the tremendous bang for the buck of Muhle Glashutte. *:-!*

*


----------



## jbbusybee

*Re: Just arrived!*

Thanks LH2, they are lovely aren't they. I particularly like the red second hand it's just enough. By the way if anyone wants to know what a '29er' is.....this is it:

View attachment 977167


----------



## logan2z

LH2 said:


> *Muhle Glashutte 29er just arrived... My first Muhle. Page & Cooper were excellent to deal with. Pics don't do this one justice, but it is superb in the metal. Now I know what everybody means when they talk about the tremendous bang for the buck of Muhle Glashutte. *:-!*
> 
> *


Beautiful. I've been on the fence about that watch for a while. I'm concerned it's going to wear a bit small on my 7" relatively flat wrist. Looks perfect on you, what's your wrist size?


----------



## sergio65

*Re: Just arrived!*

My Muhle says hello:
View attachment 977215


----------



## LH2

logan2z said:


> Beautiful. I've been on the fence about that watch for a while. I'm concerned it's going to wear a bit small on my 7" relatively flat wrist. Looks perfect on you, what's your wrist size?


Just a bit over 6.75"... Also flat shaped, so luckily I'm able to pull off up to 43 & 44mm cases up to 53mm L2L without looking silly. This watch has a good case height and overall weight, which helps it to feel substantial despite only being 36.5 in diameter.


----------



## logan2z

LH2 said:


> Just a bit over 6.75"... Also flat shaped, so luckily I'm able to pull off up to 43 & 44mm cases up to 53mm L2L without looking silly. This watch has a good case height and overall weight, which helps it to feel substantial despite only being 36.5 in diameter.


Thanks, I guess I misread your post. I thought you got the 29er Big, which is 42.4mm and the one that I'd go for. I'm close to pulling the trigger on one, hopefully it'll wear big enough for me.


----------



## LH2

logan2z said:


> Thanks, I guess I misread your post. I thought you got the 29er Big, which is 42.4mm and the one that I'd go for. I'm close to pulling the trigger on one, hopefully it'll wear big enough for me.


Consensus seems to be the 29er wears large in either case size. If you like larger watches, the Big model should work well for you.


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: Just arrived!*



LH2 said:


> *Muhle Glashutte 29er just arrived... My first Muhle. Page & Cooper were excellent to deal with. Pics don't do this one justice, but it is superb in the metal. Now I know what everybody means when they talk about the tremendous bang for the buck of Muhle Glashutte. *:-!*
> 
> *


Beautiful watch. I absolutely love the 29er with it's deep dish white dial and the touches of red for just enough sportiness. Truly a versatile watch. Hope you enjoy her for a long time!


----------



## logan2z

*Re: Just arrived!*



CM HUNTER said:


> Beautiful watch. I absolutely love the 29er with it's deep dish white dial and the touches of red for just enough sportiness. Truly a versatile watch. Hope you enjoy her for a long time!


+1 the white dial with the red accents looks great. I'm debating about the white dial vs. the black dial. I have no white dialed watches at the moment so I'm leaning in that direction.


----------



## RBrylawski

*Re: Just arrived!*



LH2 said:


> *Muhle Glashutte 29er just arrived... My first Muhle. Page & Cooper were excellent to deal with. Pics don't do this one justice, but it is superb in the metal. Now I know what everybody means when they talk about the tremendous bang for the buck of Muhle Glashutte. *:-!*
> 
> *


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL, as my biased self must agree! Wear this in the greatest of health and happiness!!

And of course my 29er Big, says hey!!

View attachment 977835


----------



## Lexus050470

*Re: Just arrived!*

My Glashutte original with a GUB 10-30 movement.

View attachment 977839


----------



## Ed.YANG

David8b said:


> Ed,
> 
> What watch is this?


Sorry for the late reply... you're referring to?
The one on my wrist?
Or the 2 with the oranges?


----------



## Ed.YANG

Heiner said:


> View attachment 971000


Awww....Awsome! The combination of gold, white, black and light brown... A design that's truly an immediate classic!!!

How i wish the designers @ UHR could had done something as good as yours...


----------



## breitlingso08

View attachment 977857


----------



## estrickland

View attachment 979324

View attachment 979325


----------



## LH2

*Laco Navy 42 Cream:
*









*Laco Karlsruhe hand wind:
*









*Damasko DA35 Black:
*









*Damasko DA36:
*


----------



## dowsing

Sinn 356 Flieger on a bead blasted Speedbird 3 bracelet.


----------



## Lexus050470

Nice weekend, everyone!

View attachment 981867


View attachment 981868


----------



## Heiner

View attachment 982293


----------



## watchma

View attachment 982297


View attachment 982298


Fresh in today - Dugena Alpha2 with a NOS PUW560 movement


----------



## ArticMan

This one have a Miyota 9100 movement and it runs great. +1sek during the day and -1 crown up at night.


----------



## BaggerRyder

Happy Saturday!
View attachment 984118


----------



## logan2z

BaggerRyder said:


> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 984118


Cool shot. I'm already missing my 857 UTC and I just sent it to Sinn for service last week


----------



## BaggerRyder

Thanks logan2z. I just received this one from another WUS member yesterday. I will dread the day that one of my watches has to go back to Germany for service.


----------



## zeljko

This morning!
View attachment 984645


----------



## logan2z

BaggerRyder said:


> Thanks logan2z. I just received this one from another WUS member yesterday. I will dread the day that one of my watches has to go back to Germany for service.


Yeah, no clue how long it will be there. I debated sending it to RGM but decided it was probably best to have the service performed at the factory. We'll see.


----------



## sergio65

View attachment 985105


----------



## Lexus050470

View attachment 989758


----------



## Lexus050470

Stowa Flieger 6498

View attachment 991065


----------



## sergio65

I can't get this one off my wrist









View attachment 992656


----------



## aardvarkbark

More GOodness....

View attachment 996010


----------



## dowsing

Junghans Max Bill Auto


----------



## TheJapalian

Beautiful piece!


----------



## unsub073

logan2z said:


> Yeah, no clue how long it will be there. I debated sending it to RGM but decided it was probably best to have the service performed at the factory. We'll see.


I sent my U1 to RGM, so I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## pbj204

Kazimon and Kemmner

View attachment 998363


View attachment 998364


----------



## logan2z

unsub073 said:


> I sent my U1 to RGM, so I will let you know how it goes.


Thanks, I'd be very interested to hear.


----------



## jbbusybee

Just doing a video on this beauty....

View attachment 1000833


Muhle Glashutte Terranaut Trail Chronograph


----------



## DCOmegafan

Does the triangle have a function? It looks like it does.



jbbusybee said:


> Just doing a video on this beauty....
> 
> View attachment 1000833
> 
> 
> Muhle Glashutte Terranaut Trail Chronograph


----------



## jbbusybee

Yes Thilo Muhle reasoned that having the triangle for everyday time keeping was much quicker to read and if you wanted much more accurate measuring you would use the chronograph function...it actually works really well.


----------



## DCOmegafan

jbbusybee said:


> Yes Thilo Muhle reasoned that having the triangle for everyday time keeping was much quicker to read and if you wanted much more accurate measuring you would use the chronograph function...it actually works really well.


So what does it do?


----------



## sergio65

I guess 7775 based movement , 9'oclock sub dial = small seconds


----------



## jbbusybee

Here you go I have done a video...

I hope this explains the triangle second dial in clearer detail...the movement is Muhle's MU 9408 which is based upon the 7750.

The Muhle Glashutte Terranaut I Chronograph A Video Review


----------



## sergio65

my second GO:

love it as much as my observer, especialy after the strap change (I found the stock strap too bulky :-S)

imho one of the most beautiful chronos available ... and my preferred model from the '60s GO range

View attachment 1002387


----------



## Will_f

Out walking the dog this morning, enjoying the pleasant spring weather.
View attachment 1003656


----------



## jellytots

Managed to get the Doppel off my wrist long enough to wear this one...


----------



## DCOmegafan

jbbusybee said:


> Here you go I have done a video...
> 
> I hope this explains the triangle second dial in clearer detail...the movement is Muhle's MU 9408 which is based upon the 7750.
> 
> The Muhle Glashutte Terranaut I Chronograph A Video Review


Wow. Fantastic.


----------



## sergio65

why so 'complicated'? 

View attachment 1004870


----------



## sergio65

Not easy to capture these grained silver dials !

View attachment 1004894


----------



## flyingpicasso

sergio65 said:


> Not easy to capture these grained silver dials !
> 
> View attachment 1004894


You're modest--I think you've done it about as well as anyone. Nice job and even nicer watches!


----------



## sergio65

flyingpicasso said:


> You're modest--I think you've done it about as well as anyone. Nice job and even nicer watches!


thanks!:-!


----------



## merl




----------



## jaro1959

Pacardt


----------



## Lexus050470

Stowa Flieger 6498
View attachment 1006594


----------



## ahkeelt

View attachment 1007673


----------



## sergio65

View attachment 1009107


----------



## ferro01

Greets Stephan


----------



## sergio65

View attachment 1012203


----------



## sergio65

Reflexions

View attachment 1012211


----------



## rcnich

LACO Bremen - my weekend watch
View attachment 1012525


----------



## Ed.YANG

Been on this eversince the weekends...


----------



## TedRules




----------



## chickenlittle

Kemmner Fliegeruhr Type A

View attachment 1015243


Sinn 356

View attachment 1015241


----------



## StufflerMike

No Baumuster A ever had a small second. All A and B types had a central second hand.


----------



## chickenlittle

stuffler said:


> No Baumuster A ever had a small second. All A and B types had a central second hand.


I was actually a little disappointed to learn this after I read one of your earlier threads interestingly enough.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f438/beobachtungsuhr-brief-explanation-650434.html

Thank you for posting it by the way. It was one of the things that inspired me to order a Stowa Flieger several months ago. Hoping the wife doesn't notice it's a different watch when it's here!

My other German sold, but not forgotten.

View attachment 1015600


----------



## dowsing




----------



## jbbusybee

Just recording another video last night ....with my new camera and got these great shots of the Muhle Glashutte Terranaut in SS. I'm like a big kid I never take a note of the best settings though!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## _XII_

Chronoswiss Orea hand wound. Despite their name, Chronoswiss are based in Germany.


----------



## aardvarkbark

_XII_ said:


> Chronoswiss Orea hand wound. Despite their name, Chronoswiss are based in Germany.


What a great shot. There's an active thread up in the Public Forum inviting folks to post exceptional pics. This deserves to be there.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/everyone-can-take-one-good-picture-833253.html


----------



## logan2z

View attachment 1018853


----------



## sergio65

View attachment 1019159


----------



## RBrylawski

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1019159


That's beautiful!


----------



## sergio65

View attachment 1019660


View attachment 1019661


----------



## Ed.YANG

On this for the weekends...


----------



## Ed.YANG

Still on this today, since the weekends...


----------



## ahkeelt

Sorry, did not have wrist shot of these all at this time....but since the German family was out drinking last night, I took a quick photo to show. Can you tell which one of them is a bit sloshed?

View attachment 1022082


----------



## Watermark




----------



## sergio65

Watermark said:


>


nice car!


----------



## Fantasio

Nor did they miss central seconds hand, have logos, chrono registers or date windows. Still such models exist today.



stuffler said:


> No Baumuster A ever had a small second. All A and B types had a central second hand.


----------



## sergio65

Watermark said:


>


fantastic watch, dream timepiece

which reference is it?
I thought these only existed in the exhibitions or catalogues.


----------



## sergio65

Proudly wearing this today 

View attachment 1022619


----------



## flyingpicasso

Watermark said:


>


My first ever grail--amazing watch.


----------



## Watermark

sergio65 said:


> fantastic watch, dream timepiece
> 
> which reference is it?
> I thought these only existed in the exhibitions or catalogues.


Thank you. I don't remember the Lange # 
It is a Saxonia annual calendar. I added a black strap as the dark brown that came on it was too close to my 5135s strap.


----------



## baderous

Sorry, too dark out here for a wrist shot, but I couldn't resist grabbing the tripod to show you my newly-arrived (and first) German watch:
Junkers 6086-5


Milestone (84/365) by joaosilvaferreira, on Flickr


----------



## logan2z

View attachment 1023708


----------



## LH2

*New arrival - Terrasport II. Thanks jbbusybee!

*


----------



## jbbusybee

Been doing a video of this today the Damasko DC66si


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Floki

My new German acquisitions:


----------



## Watermark

Sothis today


----------



## dowsing

Apologies, not a wrist shot but this is what I'm wearing. It's a Kemmner Bundeswehr and I've been wearing it all week.


----------



## velvetdon25

Arrived just only 2 days ago from Stowa. This is my first German and first pilot watch. Loving every second, minute, and hour of it.


----------



## pbj204




----------



## unsub073

Pictures do not do this watch justice. This one just came in.


----------



## Garethkhill

View attachment 1028014
Damasko DC66


----------



## Aquaracer1

Dornbluth Cal. 04.0, 38 mm case size : )


----------



## logan2z

Aquaracer1 said:


> Dornbluth Cal. 04.0, 38 mm case size : )
> 
> View attachment 1027538


That's gorgeous, I love Dornbluth watches.


----------



## Fomenko

Antea 390


----------



## Lightwater

My first mechanical watch, wish I had started earlier! Keeping time, it makes my quartz watches looking very ordinary. It has blown my socks off!


----------



## RBrylawski

Lightwater said:


> My first mechanical watch, wish I had started earlier! Keeping time, it makes my quartz watches looking very ordinary. It has blown my socks off!


For your first mechanical, you surely did very well. Very well, indeed! Wear this in great health and happiness.


----------



## Lexus050470

My Stowa Antea KS


----------



## LH2

*Archimede Vintage...

*







*

*


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

It is absolutely impossible to overstate my satisfaction. Just bought it an hour ago at the AD, after a year of saving, and 3 months of waiting after the order.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Galactic Sushiman said:


> It is absolutely impossible to overstate my satisfaction. Just bought it an hour ago at the AD, after a year of saving, and 3 months of waiting after the order.
> 
> View attachment 1032332


Wow--I never get tired of looking at that watch! It's one of my favorites for sure. I've never seen a lug-to-lug measurement on that model--could you post that, please? Congrats on an amazing watch.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

I am at work, will do when I am back home tonight. I'll even allow myself for a thread on High end given my excitment  (oh, and I got the nice leather box, not the sh**y new one )


----------



## mtb2013

Here is mine that I just got about 1 hour ago myself. I will post some other pictures along with the un-boxing in a new thread.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

mtb2013 said:


> Here is mine that I just got about 1 hour ago myself. I will post some other pictures along with the un-boxing in a new thread.


Same model same day, what are the chances? Let's compare our unboxing threads, but your pictures are already better than mines


----------



## mtb2013

Galactic Sushiman said:


> Same model same day, what are the chances? Let's compare our unboxing threads, but your pictures are already better than mines


I could have picked mine up last week but was waiting for them to size a ring for my GF which was ready today as well.

I took mine with my SIII. At some point I will take some real ones with my good camera, but probably not until late next week.


----------



## logan2z

Laco Flieger 'B' dial 45mm hand wound


----------



## RBrylawski

Galactic Sushiman said:


> It is absolutely impossible to overstate my satisfaction. Just bought it an hour ago at the AD, after a year of saving, and 3 months of waiting after the order.
> 
> View attachment 1032332


Simply Drool-Worthy-Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!! Wear it in the best of health and happiness!


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

flyingpicasso said:


> Wow--I never get tired of looking at that watch! It's one of my favorites for sure. I've never seen a lug-to-lug measurement on that model--could you post that, please? Congrats on an amazing watch.


Hey Picasso, it's just me with poor tools, so I would not take it as the absolute precise truth, but I measured 47mm lug to lug.

Just for the anecdote, I was in a long meeting all afternoon with members of my team, and one of them finally stated "if the time Mathieu (my real name) spent looking at his watch is an indicator of the quality of my presentation, I guess I did a catastrophic job". I reassured him afterward 

Thx *RBrylawski *for the kind words, I appreciate


----------



## RBrylawski

Galactic Sushiman said:


> Hey Picasso, it's just me with poor tools, so I would not take it as the absolute precise truth, but I measured 47mm lug to lug.
> 
> Just for the anecdote, I was in a long meeting all afternoon with members of my team, and one of them finally stated "if the time Mathieu (my real name) spent looking at his watch is an indicator of the quality of my presentation, I guess I did a catastrophic job". I reassured him afterward
> 
> Thx *RBrylawski *for the kind words, I appreciate


If I had one strapped to my wrist, I'm not sure I would be capable of hearing anyone speak, no matter how impressive they might be! This is a grail of mine and one day, one will be on my wrist. One day!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Good morning all.

So here we have the Stowa Flieger Automatic, which if you remember, I elected to order with the COSC movement at great additional cost.

I sometimes feel a bit uncomfortable about this watch because right up until the day I caught the WIS virus I wore it daily. Always on my wrist for getting on three years, which seems so very odd now that I have a bunch of watches that I wear in rotation. Rarely the same watch on two consecutive days. So my discomfort comes from a vague feeling of treachery to an old friend.

Anyways, one thing that strikes me now is its design simplicity. When people call this a sterile watch they usually refer to the missing Stowa branding. But I think in this case the word pretty much covers the entire design, front and back.

The only embellishments I can see is the onion crown and the flared hands. And even those are arguably functional. The hands of a vintage pilots watch were traditionally wide so that they can carry the extra load of (what was in those days) primitive lume needed to read the time at 20,000 feet through aviator goggles in an unpressurised bomber. And the onion crown was needed so yer could give it a wind whilst wearing leather gloves. Obviously in a modern world awash in C3 superluminova the hands become an anachronistic bit of decoration, a bit like the steel bezels around the instruments of a modern sports car.

The onion crown? Well this remains one of my easiest watches to set the time and give a quick morning's wind up boost. So perhaps there's function in the form after all.

Having this 'ere Flieger makes me wonder if a Bauhaus watch of some sort is really for me. This watch is already simplistic enough, but perhaps a Max Bill or Nomos Tangomat or Antea might be on the wrong side of austerity. Of course this thought won't stop me from buying one someday; but perhaps I shouldn't expect to own a bunch of 'em which is my typical style of buying into a design philosophy.

Have a great day.

Ric


----------



## Hai-Egg

Today my Walther Chronometerwerke..










Best regards!
Hai-Egg


----------



## CM HUNTER

Hai-Egg said:


> Today my Walther Chronometerwerke..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards!
> Hai-Egg


Cool to have a Unitas 6325. Looks like good work by Mr. Nienaber


----------



## jbbusybee

Galactic Sushiman said:


> It is absolutely impossible to overstate my satisfaction. Just bought it an hour ago at the AD, after a year of saving, and 3 months of waiting after the order.
> 
> View attachment 1032332


Beautiful I hope you enjoy every 'minute'


----------



## cstone28

Sorry for the crappy Blackberry picture but that's all I have.
GO Panomatic Lunar XL.


----------



## Ed.YANG

On this today to meet the real PORTUGUESE staff from PORTUGAL(?)!


----------



## dowsing

Kemmner Bund on a Rios Juchten Bund, or Bund on a Bund!


----------



## zeljko

dowsing said:


> Kemmner Bund on a Rios Juchten Bund, or Bund on a Bund!


Great watch!!! Pitty that can not be found any more!!!


----------



## StufflerMike

zeljko said:


> Great watch!!! Pitty that can not be found any more!!!


Well, i'd buy the original Bund anyway.


----------



## inlanding

Today, it's this one!










Glen


----------



## Ed.YANG

Rally Rushing day today...


----------



## cstone28

This today


----------



## LH2

*New Archimede Pilot 42 Red with domed sapphire crystal.
*


----------



## sfnewguy

*Germans Past & Present*

Sorry don't have wrist shots for some of them:


----------



## shuie

Sfnewguy, nice collection of Germans!


----------



## sfnewguy

Thank you.


----------



## Watch I Seek

Relaxing in the backyard with my new GO PML...


----------



## Watermark

Love the GO's. Hope to own one someday.


----------



## jswing

Sinn 144


----------



## JoostG

My Stowa Marine Automatic


----------



## tibertov




----------



## jbbusybee

Not quite a wrist shot, but it is a Flieger Flying

From one of my customers....




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lexus050470

All black Friday!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Watermark

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1045186


more shots of this please


----------



## flyingpicasso

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1045186


Probably the coolest picture that I've seen of that watch; love that angle. Very nice!


----------



## sergio65

I posted the best I have but have the following ones in stock


----------



## Watermark

that's a fantastic looking piece. is it the typical 38mm that Nomos are or close? Very nice!


----------



## sergio65

39.9 mm ! perfect size as it is almost all dial


----------



## RBrylawski

Watch I Seek said:


> Relaxing in the backyard with my new GO PML...
> 
> View attachment 1041947


Sigh.......Someday for me too!


----------



## rootkie

Early morning in the sun with my Da36 










A watch's view.


----------



## sergio65

Watch I Seek said:


> Relaxing in the backyard with my new GO PML...
> 
> View attachment 1041947


great watch, currently eyeing on a panoreserve in red gold.


----------



## sergio65

took a few pics of my two current GO's today


----------



## JonNik

sergio65 said:


> took a few pics of my two current GO's today
> ...


Those two (and that beautiful silver dialed PML) are my favorite GO models and practically the only watches that would tempt me to 
think about spending so much on a watch...

Thankfully they are firmly above my budget and I doubt I can force myself saving for 2-3 years to get one (Something will always 
break the piggy bank I have found) ;-) Ah well...

P.S I am actually surprised that I like that sixties so much. I usually don't go for the squared retro look. This one is one pretty watch though.
Your photography certainly helps I am sure too. Nice shots all around!


----------



## cstone28

sergio, really like that Senator Observer


----------



## Ham2

Stowa flieger


----------



## chickenlittle

Stowa Flieger. Held it beside my lamp to make the blued hands pop.


----------



## Henry T




----------



## Lexus050470

856S UTC on Bund strap


----------



## pbj204




----------



## ACace1

Finally back home from Sinn service.


----------



## chickenlittle

My German pairing. :-!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Quick shot on the way home yesterday...


----------



## sumo69

My GO Navigator chornograph on Omega mesh. Had it on leather, but for whatever reason my wrist would work the crown out when on a thinner strap. That problem stopped when I put it on mesh. By the way, you guys have some beautiful watches around here.


----------



## Floki

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1045186


Omg, I'm in love!!!

Didn't know about this model.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Engelsbrand yesterday; Glashutte today...


----------



## Lightwater

Nomos Sports with Staib Milanese mesh. I really like the Nomos leather strap, but it does get little sweaty on warmer days. The milanese solves this. It's only 0.3mm thicker which is really not noticeable, but the extra weight is, but it's not too bad. This setup gives a whole different character to the watch & the silver watch face of the Sports works really well with the polished SS. The watch face looks a bit blue in this photo as its picking up the sky colour somewhat. I think the slightly heavier look of the Sports works well with the heavy milanese. I did have to file about 0.1mm off the width of the bracelet as it was a touch too wide for the lugs. P.S. still keeping very good time!


----------



## StufflerMike

Simplystunningcongrats.


----------



## JonNik

Lightwater said:


> Nomos Sports with Staib Milanese mesh. I really like the Nomos leather strap, but it does get little sweaty on warmer days. The milanese solves this. It's only 0.3mm thicker which is really not noticeable, but the extra weight is, but it's not too bad. This setup gives a whole different character to the watch & the silver watch face of the Sports works really well with the polished SS. The watch face looks a bit blue in this photo as its picking up the sky colour somewhat. I think the slightly heavier look of the Sports works well with the heavy milanese. I did have to file about 0.1mm off the width of the bracelet as it was a touch too wide for the lugs. P.S. still keeping very good time!


That looks absolutely great! I think that mesh looks far better on the sports than the standard tangente too. Great fit...

I thought I'd upload a better one of my bog standard one with the new smartphone. At least there is more watch and less wrist on this one 
(If you'll excuse all the hair  )









P.S I was thinking about summer and sweat too these days, but I think that if it becomes too annoying I'll just fall back to my pocketwatches for a spell


----------



## Lightwater

The standard Tangente I think would need a medium mesh. I was thinking of this model too, It's really smart without the date.
P.S. Sorry for the hair to, it's all on my arms & none on my chest!


----------



## JonNik

Lightwater said:


> The standard Tangente I think would need a medium mesh. I was thinking of this model too, It's really smart without the date.


Indeed, it was that sort of "pristine minimalism" that drew me to the watch in the first place.
That said I think the date looks pretty good on your sport, definitely wouldn't have minded it there.

Where it actually looks great to me for some reason is on the rutherium datum. That one proved to be a temptation
when I saw it in person at the AD... Pity I will probably never own one, as I doubt I'll be able to convince myself to buy
the "same" watch twice (at least I hope so  )


----------



## Anxietyprone

Sorry no wrist shots. A pair of Lacos; Lubeck with a Swiss manual and Munster with a Swiss automatic. Sapphire crystals and after market straps.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## inlanding

Nautic Timer this weekend


----------



## Jaqesq

Decided to dip my toe in the German waters...


----------



## TheRegulator

Put this on for a run this morning. Love the DK11's white face.


----------



## Will_f

Decided to wear my DK11 this morning too.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Those DK11's are sharp looking watches!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## desidon

Schaumburg Auf & Aub Gnomonik


----------



## argilag




----------



## argilag




----------



## tribe125




----------



## StufflerMike

Good catch !


----------



## Zuger




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Watermark

only own 2 Germans but ALS today


----------



## inlanding

Architectura


----------



## Heiner

Zuger said:


> View attachment 1060098


Wonderful watch - I like it! |>|> (And the Radeberger Brewery, too...:-d)


----------



## Ed.YANG

Getting a little busy today...


----------



## jswing

Just in, Tutima NATO


----------



## rcnich




----------



## jbbusybee

From Baselworld


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gobbi

Steinhart Marine Chronometer Edizione Azzurro


----------



## Sabresoft

Sorry, not on wrist (I don't have a good wrist shot), but Sinn UX, now on a leather strap which is more comfortable than the rubber strap (shown in picture).


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Airboss87




----------



## Timeless: Now WoS




----------



## jswing

Sinn 144


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## jswing

Sinn 144


----------



## sergio65

not a wrist shot ... but I like it


----------



## szavu21




----------



## WillC310

New (to me) GO 70s. Just bought it and picked it up today, still has warranty too. Sorry for the crappy cell phone camera pic.


----------



## JonNik

sergio65 said:


> not a wrist shot ... but I like it
> 
> View attachment 1075727


Nice!

I am a bit tempted to get this one to fill the black dial urge I have developed lately and forget more expensive options.
The strap makes it look classy. Any details on that? (alligator? although I bet it would look great on ostrich too)

Also is this with the sapphire back? It seems to sit pretty flat. I would have preferred a Steel back for this one but it doesn't 
seem available as an option on the Nomos Store at least (8.45 mm thick seems awful lot for a 35 mm watch. 7,25 with ss seems much better)...


----------



## sergio65

JonNik said:


> Nice!
> 
> I am a bit tempted to get this one to fill the black dial urge I have developed lately and forget more expensive options.
> The strap makes it look classy. Any details on that? (alligator? although I bet it would look great on ostrich too)
> 
> Also is this with the sapphire back? It seems to sit pretty flat. I would have preferred a Steel back for this one but it doesn't
> seem available as an option on the Nomos Store at least (8.45 mm thick seems awful lot for a 35 mm watch. 7,25 with ss seems much better)...


Hi,

It is the one with steel back. I chose it for that reason (thinner by 1 mm), it sits perfectly on the wrist. You could still try to order one as think it may still be available on request (if you insist).

I think also that as the steel back models were 200 euros less (and probably not so less expensive to produce) Nomos has discontinued them 

In some other brands steel backs are even sometimes more expensive depending on the engraving (some Stowa limited models)

I put a dark brown (almost black) louisiana alligator small scale strap from Camille Fournet. It's an expensive supplement but it gives the watch a very classy look (I found the stock strap not a good match with the style of the watch).


----------



## JonNik

sergio65 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is the one with steel back. I chose it for that reason (thinner by 1 mm), it sits perfectly on the wrist. You could still try to order one as think it may still be available on request (if you insist).
> 
> I think also that as the steel back models were 200 euros less (and probably not so less expensive to produce) Nomos has discontinued them
> 
> In some other brands steel backs are even sometimes more expensive depending on the engraving (some Stowa limited models)
> 
> I put a dark brown (almost black) louisiana alligator small scale strap from Camille Fournet. It's an expensive supplement but it gives the watch a very classy look (I found the stock strap not a good match with the style of the watch).


Couldn't agree more on your strap comment and I'd say the same for at least the zurich models (Much as I like the cordovan on the
tangomat for every day use). Your choice easily elevates the orion to dressy status imo, great fit.

Now to see if I can pester my AD to pester Nomos to get the steel version 

Thanks sergio65!


----------



## okinana

I really dig the Dievas!

Looks great on the baby's wrist too!!

(I was referring to an old post. Pardon me, this is my first post.)


----------



## okinana

This was the post and the Dievas I was referring to.

I also like the Damasko DA47. I just prefer the look of the Dievas more.

Cheers!!

Damasko DA47









Dievas Vortex
View attachment 367072
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jswing




----------



## sergio65




----------



## ffeelliixx




----------



## adashu

wrist shots are overrated


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Pegleg2001

Just in! A Steinhart GMT Ocean One Black...


----------



## CM HUNTER

Pegleg2001 said:


> Just in! A Steinhart GMT Ocean One Black...


Not German Made, but its nice.


----------



## AustinPeacock

Junkers JU-52


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## jswing

Bwana1 said:


> View attachment 1082166


Nice! never saw one with blue dial, looks great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Watermark

..


----------



## jswing

Sinn 103 on bracelet today.


----------



## Watermark

Sothis today. My only other German


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Watermark

I HATE THIS THREAD ...............Well maybe dislike it tremendously. There are too many watches and too little time.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## flyingpicasso

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1084534


Man...what a collection you have there. I've counted two GOs and a Nomos just on the past two pages of this thread.


----------



## jswing




----------



## zeljko

103 Ti Testaf!


----------



## watchma




----------



## motzbueddel

Today the Sinn 857 UTC on rubber.


----------



## EDNX

Since I had the chance to shake hands with Mr. Sinn, I had to buy myself a Sinn watch. So this Sinn 103 with Tritium and Plexi was shot down and is a trophy on my wrist now.

I do not like the Valjoux 7750, but I like the design, the brand and I need a reliable watch for work;-)

Best regards

Felix


----------



## flyingpicasso

EDNX said:


> Since I had the chance to shake hands with Mr. Sinn, I had to buy myself a Sinn watch. So this Sinn 103 with Tritium and Plexi was shot down and is a trophy on my wrist now.
> 
> I do not like the Valjoux 7750, but I like the design, the brand and I need a reliable watch for work;-)
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Felix


Great story. If you like the design and brand, but not the 7750, it seems you were the perfect candidate for the new 104. Classic Sinn flieger look without the 7750. Did you consider it?


----------



## pbj204




----------



## jswing

EDNX said:


> Since I had the chance to shake hands with Mr. Sinn, I had to buy myself a Sinn watch. So this Sinn 103 with Tritium and Plexi was shot down and is a trophy on my wrist now.
> 
> I do not like the Valjoux 7750, but I like the design, the brand and I need a reliable watch for work;-)
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Felix


This is beautiful, I would gladly trade my modern 103 for one of these!


----------



## jswing




----------



## DB Cooper

*Junghans Max Bill 027/3501
*


----------



## EDNX




----------



## Bwana1

Limes Vintage Nightflight....on a GSD Horween


----------



## Berkut

Glashutte GUB


----------



## LH2

*New arrival... DA47

*


----------



## drhr

Hentschel's H2 bronze


----------



## Fomenko

My new Limes Chyros


----------



## CM HUNTER

drhr said:


> Hentschel's H2 bronze


Very nice timepiece! Enjoy her.


----------



## drhr

CM HUNTER said:


> Very nice timepiece! Enjoy her.


Yes, certainly do/will. Thx for the comp!


----------



## frogger17

GO Panoramadatum. Hope this works...


----------



## Pegleg2001

UHR-431...










Sent from my iPhone 6 (pre-production beta)


----------



## sergio65




----------



## zeljko




----------



## jswing




----------



## Watermark

.sax AC


----------



## sergio65




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## Aquaracer1

DA36 just touched down today!


----------



## motzbueddel




----------



## opt

Junkers Bauhaus. ETA-automatic.


----------



## dowsing

Kemmner Bund


----------



## inlanding

MG M12


----------



## zeljko

[


----------



## motzbueddel

Today the 103 St.


----------



## Boenna_69

Weekend beater!


----------



## okinana

Not a wrist shot but Germans nonetheless









Sinn 103 Ti TESTAF & Tutima 760-02


----------



## Armchair

dowsing said:


> Kemmner Bund


Great strap!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## Kilovolt

Junghans Mega Aviator Chronograph


----------



## Clouseau

Sinn St Ty 103


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2


----------



## LH2

*Archimede Pilot Chrono!*

New arrival, Archimede Pilot Chrono... b-)


----------



## zeljko

This is a beautiful watch!!!! Congratulations!!! 


LH2 said:


> Archimede Pilot Chrono...


----------



## LH2

zeljko said:


> This is a beautiful watch!!!! Congratulations!!!


Thanks a lot! It is a new arrival and first impression is that it is very well balanced on my just under 7" wrist. Good wrist presence without being too large like many 7750's for me anyway. Case finish and detail is superb as usual from Archimede.


----------



## CM HUNTER

LH2 said:


> Thanks a lot! It is a new arrival and first impression is that it is very well balanced on my just under 7" wrist. Good wrist presence without being too large like many 7750's for me anyway. Case finish and detail is superb as usual from Archimede.


+1 She's an award winner for a reason!


----------



## okinana

*My 2 German friends...again*


----------



## Tony Abbate

Junghans Max Bill Chrono just arrived and on the wrist with a new set of shoes...a Rios Juchten


----------



## CM HUNTER

Tony Abbate said:


> Junghans Bill Max just arrived and on the wrist with a new set of shoes...a Rios Juchten
> 
> View attachment 1101160


It's a Max Bill not a Bill Max and its beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## okinana

*Can't get enough of my two German friends*


----------



## Armchair

Tony Abbate said:


> Junghans Max Bill Chrono just arrived and on the wrist with a new set of shoes...a Rios Juchten
> 
> View attachment 1101160


It looks lovely in gold. Congrats.


----------



## Lexus050470

GUB 10-30


----------



## RBrylawski

Lexus050470 said:


> GUB 10-30
> View attachment 1103236


Simply elegant! If that's your wrist in the flesh, you should sell this photo to GO.


----------



## senna89wc12

Stowa Flieger with ETA 2801 HW movement. The only thing new is the strap.


----------



## Lexus050470

RBrylawski said:


> Simply elegant! If that's your wrist in the flesh, you should sell this photo to GO.


Hi RBrylawski, Thanks for the kind comment. It is my wrist and the GUB 10-30 is an amazing movement. It is still running well and telling good timing.


----------



## Lexus050470

senna89wc12 said:


> Stowa Flieger with ETA 2801 HW movement. The only thing new is the strap.


 NICE STRAP!


----------



## senna89wc12

Lexus050470 said:


> NICE STRAP!


Thank you! It's the most comfortable strap I have had on this particular watch. It's a canvas (nylon/cloth), which will be great in the summer. I am still searching for a good leather strap though.


----------



## okinana

senna89wc12 said:


> Thank you! It's the most comfortable strap I have had on this particular watch. It's a canvas (nylon/cloth), which will be great in the summer. I am still searching for a good leather strap though.
> 
> View attachment 1103937


Nice watch and strap. Where did you get the strap?


----------



## tiger roach

Just got my first German (and only my second mechanical watch), a NOMOS Orion:



I had high expectations, and I'm not disappointed. One thing I didn't pick up from pictures is the "glow" that the dial has - it has a pearly luster, and the color is subtly goldy/parchmenty. I'm really glad I got the display back because the movement is gorgeous to look at. The whole watch is just classy.

I also ordered the brown strap with it, because I need a watch to wear on brown belt/shoes days, but it hasn't arrived yet. In the meantime I'll just have to get by with my strap and belt not matching, I've been doing it so far anyway. ;-)


----------



## jswing

*Re: My 2 German friends...again*


----------



## senna89wc12

okinana said:


> Nice watch and strap. Where did you get the strap?


Thanks. I bought it on Ebay. Just search 20mm canvas and you can find it easily.

Wearing this beauty again today. I don't think I will switch to another watch anytime soon.


----------



## flyingpicasso

tiger roach said:


> Just got my first German (and only my second mechanical watch), a NOMOS Orion:
> 
> 
> 
> I had high expectations, and I'm not disappointed. One thing I didn't pick up from pictures is the "glow" that the dial has - it has a pearly luster, and the color is subtly goldy/parchmenty. I'm really glad I got the display back because the movement is gorgeous to look at. The whole watch is just classy.
> 
> I also ordered the brown strap with it, because I need a watch to wear on brown belt/shoes days, but it hasn't arrived yet. In the meantime I'll just have to get by with my strap and belt not matching, I've been doing it so far anyway. ;-)


Good thing it's not hot and humid in Houston or that leather strap could get sweaty. ;-) Seriously, though, that is one of the nicest watches walking around Harris County!


----------



## siaokia78

*Re: My 2 German friends...again*

my 1st vintage junghans automatic...








regards,
GL


----------



## jswing

*Re: My 2 German friends...again*


----------



## tiger roach

flyingpicasso said:


> Good thing it's not hot and humid in Houston or that leather strap could get sweaty. ;-) Seriously, though, that is one of the nicest watches walking around Harris County!


Thanks, amigo.

When I'm dressed for work I pretty much just scurry from one air-conditioned enclosure to the next. 

My next priority though is a sporty watch with a steel bracelet.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Sub'd the fitted brown for the black it comes on...


----------



## Bwana1

Jorg Schauer on Staib mesh


----------



## jswing

*Re: My 2 German friends...again*


----------



## Bwana1

*Re: My 2 German friends...again*

Limes Vintage Nightflight...on a GSD


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

*Re: My 2 German friends...again*







Thursday is a very special day (for me).


----------



## jshibone

Just got my first German watch. Now I can look forward to get another Kemmner and Sinn and/or Stowa in near future.
Great!!! is all I said when I had it on my wrist for the first time.


----------



## neuhaus

*Re: My 2 German friends...again*

Here comes my wristshot of the NEUHAUS JANUS minimal
Best regards Manuel Neuhaus


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: My 2 German friends...again*



neuhaus said:


> Here comes my wristshot of the NEUHAUS JANUS minimal
> Best regards Manuel Neuhaus
> 
> View attachment 1112159


Very nice! Doesn't look at all like 44mm on your wrist.


----------



## neuhaus

*Re: My 2 German friends...again*



CM HUNTER said:


> Very nice! Doesn't look at all like 44mm on your wrist.


and the funny thing is... my wrist is quite small (only 18 cm perimeter).. 
my theory is that big watches are kind of en vogue and our eyes get slowly used to it


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: My 2 German friends...again*



neuhaus said:


> and the funny thing is... my wrist is quite small (only 18 cm perimeter)..
> my theory is that big watches are kind of en vogue and our eyes get slowly used to it


Some watches also wear considerably bigger or smaller, due to a number of factors incorporated in a watch model's overall design.


----------



## flyingpicasso

neuhaus said:


> and the funny thing is... my wrist is quite small (only 18 cm perimeter)..
> my theory is that big watches are kind of en vogue and our eyes get slowly used to it


At over 7 inches I wouldn't call your wrist "quite small." Also, the cuff covering part of the dial makes the watch seem smaller. You are right, though, that our eyes tend to adjust to the size after a while. I tried a 44mm watch for a year on my 6.5" flat wrist, but was still never fully comfortable with the size. Others love them large, though, so hopefully you will find a robust market for this model.


----------



## sergio65

it also greatly depends on the lugs and case thickness ...

My GO observer has 44mm, my wrist is small at 6.5 ... but the watch wears more like 42mm thanks to short lugs and slim case (12mm), perfect fit for me.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hello everyone, and welcome to Monday.

I'm starting the week with (a) the Stowa Flieger (no logo) and also (b) a grey shirt wot's looking a bit threadbare at the cuffs.

The Stowa is the watch that got me into all this WIS trouble in the first place. If you recall, I'd been captivated with the idea of an IWC Mark 15 but could quite make the step of spending $4,000 on a wrist watch. So I sniffed around the Web, read up on the Mark 16's heritage (Luftwaffe, Beobachter-Uhren, and all that) which led me naturally to Laco and Stowa. Same heritage, similar homages to their *own* back catalogues, but at a fifth of the price. I hovered momentarily between choosing a Laco or a Stowa, but in the end went for the Stowa. Could quite as easily been the Laco, but no regrets as to my choice. And if *you* went with the Laco (as did a pal of mine) then there'll be no regrets with that choice either.

I've even forgiven the Luftwaffe for bombing my grandmother's house flat. But if it happens again, I'll be mortally offended.

The only excuse I can offer with regards to the shirt is that I've been a bit busy this last week to collect my newly cleaned and pressed white work shirts from the nice people wot do that sort of thing for me.

Digression? Moi?

Started wearing Thomas Pink shirts about twenty years ago *but* realised the importance of cuff-linked white shirts about twelve years ago when I was on a project dominated by McKinsey consultants. I was just a lowly oik trying to look bright (enough) in an environment filled with some of the smartest people on the planet. During some meetings all I could hear was the tap tap tap of cuff-links on the meeting table as this or that (very important, very serious, very senior, oh so very credible) point was being made regarding the change of world banking history that was upon us. Which didn't change. Or more to the point *did* change, but not as anyone predicted. Although I'm sure a five year old child might have figured out the mortgage-backed securities mess using "King has no clothes on" reasoning.

Probably did, just didn't get listened to.

Anyways, some of those meetings got a bit... boring. So I entertained my wandering mind by admiring the monochrome dress sense of yer top of the range management consultant. Plain black suits (no stripes), plain white shirts (with cuff-links), plain black shoes, black socks, plain black tie. Plain dark grey tie if they're feeling racy that day. A McKinsey consutant wearing a dark grey tie on two consecutive days is likely to be on a spiral of decline. Watch out for that.

So I bought meself a couple of black suits, a pile of plain white Thomas Pink shirts (and a few sober cuff-links, no skull and crossed bones for me) and rebranded my image as just the sort of chap who may be a top-end management consultant (if I'd been smart enough) and stuck to it ever since. I possess just one tie. It's dark rey, which is rather rebellious of me.

So look in horror (as do I) at myself out of uniform. Grey shirt. Oh dear. Frayed cuffs. Oh my lord. No cuff-links! Call the authorities!

Ric


----------



## Rivendell

My radio-controlled watch:


----------



## Lexus050470

Twilight!


----------



## RBrylawski

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1115422
> 
> 
> View attachment 1115423
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, and welcome to Monday.
> 
> I'm starting the week with (a) the Stowa Flieger (no logo) and also (b) a grey shirt wot's looking a bit threadbare at the cuffs.
> 
> The Stowa is the watch that got me into all this WIS trouble in the first place. If you recall, I'd been captivated with the idea of an IWC Mark 15 but could quite make the step of spending $4,000 on a wrist watch. So I sniffed around the Web, read up on the Mark 16's heritage (Luftwaffe, Beobachter-Uhren, and all that) which led me naturally to Laco and Stowa. Same heritage, similar homages to their *own* back catalogues, but at a fifth of the price. I hovered momentarily between choosing a Laco or a Stowa, but in the end went for the Stowa. Could quite as easily been the Laco, but no regrets as to my choice. And if *you* went with the Laco (as did a pal of mine) then there'll be no regrets with that choice either.
> 
> I've even forgiven the Luftwaffe for bombing my grandmother's house flat. But if it happens again, I'll be mortally offended.
> 
> The only excuse I can offer with regards to the shirt is that I've been a bit busy this last week to collect my newly cleaned and pressed white work shirts from the nice people wot do that sort of thing for me.
> 
> Digression? Moi?
> 
> Started wearing Thomas Pink shirts about twenty years ago *but* realised the importance of cuff-linked white shirts about twelve years ago when I was on a project dominated by McKinsey consultants. I was just a lowly oik trying to look bright (enough) in an environment filled with some of the smartest people on the planet. During some meetings all I could hear was the tap tap tap of cuff-links on the meeting table as this or that (very important, very serious, very senior, oh so very credible) point was being made regarding the change of world banking history that was upon us. Which didn't change. Or more to the point *did* change, but not as anyone predicted. Although I'm sure a five year old child might have figured out the mortgage-backed securities mess using "King has no clothes on" reasoning.
> 
> Probably did, just didn't get listened to.
> 
> Anyways, some of those meetings got a bit... boring. So I entertained my wandering mind by admiring the monochrome dress sense of yer top of the range management consultant. Plain black suits (no stripes), plain white shirts (with cuff-links), plain black shoes, black socks, plain black tie. Plain dark grey tie if they're feeling racy that day. A McKinsey consutant wearing a dark grey tie on two consecutive days is likely to be on a spiral of decline. Watch out for that.
> 
> So I bought meself a couple of black suits, a pile of plain white Thomas Pink shirts (and a few sober cuff-links, no skull and crossed bones for me) and rebranded my image as just the sort of chap who may be a top-end management consultant (if I'd been smart enough) and stuck to it ever since. I possess just one tie. It's dark rey, which is rather rebellious of me.
> 
> So look in horror (as do I) at myself out of uniform. Grey shirt. Oh dear. Frayed cuffs. Oh my lord. No cuff-links! Call the authorities!
> 
> Ric


I just can't put my finger on what it is that you wrote that I liked, but like it I did. Yes Indeed I did..........


----------



## CM HUNTER

sergio65 said:


> it also greatly depends on the lugs and case thickness ...
> 
> My GO observer has 44mm, my wrist is small at 6.5 ... but the watch wears more like 42mm thanks to short lugs and slim case (12mm), perfect fit for me.
> 
> View attachment 1113234


Looks great on your wrist. 45mm watches on my 7" wrist looks ideal... barring any unusually long lug length designs.


----------



## jbbusybee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Damasko DA44


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Tuesday is a very important day (for me).....


----------



## ck1109

Nomos Tangente Norma


----------



## mechanical movement

Tourby Big Pilot


----------



## Bwana1

Orion on Europelli Horween


----------



## rts9364

Taking my new Nomos Tangente for a spin today.


----------



## sergio65

rts9364 said:


> Taking my new Nomos Tangente for a spin today.
> 
> View attachment 1119423


Wow that looks a big watch!


----------



## jswing

Sinn 156


----------



## watchma

May as well post my new arrival in every applicable area 

























It *is the same watch , just the non-wrist camera shot makes the (cream) dial look different, wrist shot is more like the real colour


----------



## zeljko

This is a great watch!!!! Congratulations!!!



jswing said:


> Sinn 156


----------



## rts9364

sergio65 said:


> Wow that looks a big watch!


It's the new 53mm Tangente! ;-) (Just kidding.) I think it's a bit difficult to capture the compact 35mm size in a photo, which I suppose lends itself to the watch "wearing big" in person. I am loving it on my wrist so far today.


----------



## sergio65

Liking mine too...


----------



## jswing

zeljko said:


> This is a great watch!!!! Congratulations!!!


Thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rts9364

sergio65 said:


> Liking mine too...
> 
> View attachment 1119665


Excellent!

By the way, I just opened this post on a 21" widescreen and realized I forgot to resize my photo from before, so now your joke makes sense...and I feel like an idiot!


----------



## sergio65

I have a 24' ...


----------



## rts9364

Haha, you were slapped in the face by a Tangente! My apologies...


----------



## rts9364

My evening wear, a DA36 against a Kansas sunset!


----------



## zeljko

Hi! Today my new Steinhart Nav-B Chrono!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

Friday is a very special day (for me)


----------



## watchalot

Tutima DI 300 black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow


----------



## iim7v7im7

Sinn U1-T (Fully Tegimented)


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

I love that U1. It is on my love list, but I am concerned with the size on my girly 6.5 wrist.


----------



## jswing




----------



## sergio65




----------



## iim7v7im7

SelmerSuperAction80II said:


> I love that U1. It is on my love list, but I am concerned with the size on my girly 6.5 wrist.


For what it is worth, my wrist fluctuates between 7-1/8" to 7-1/4", so that is what you see in the photo. The bezel measures 44.0 mm but the watch case measures 43.1 mm at 9 to 3 o'clock and 50.7 mm across the lugs. The crown being located at 4 o'clock vs. 3 o'clock does make it more comfortable, particularly when one bends their wrist upward. It does however measure thicker than its specification at 14.7 mm. Having owned an IWC Aquatimer prior, the Sinn U1 wears smaller on my wrist.


----------



## JonS1967

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1122027
> 
> 
> View attachment 1122028


Beautiful!


----------



## cbomb

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful!


Really nice. How much do these sell for?


----------



## JonS1967

cbomb said:


> Really nice. How much do these sell for?


I think they're arond $7,000 USD. On my wish list. Some day :roll:


----------



## sergio65

List price is around $ 9,300, they're around $ 7,000 when bought online from a non-official dealer. 
Not sure the manufacturer warranty still works when bought online, though.

I bought mine from an AD.


----------



## tophotdog

GMT, chronograph and countdown timer bezel!!!


----------



## okinana

Sinn 142


----------



## sergio65




----------



## flyingpicasso

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1124639


Please stop it. I cannot afford to keep looking at this watch! (Ok, I would like to see a shot of it on the wrist, but that's it.)


----------



## jbbusybee

I've been working with these prototypes of the Muhle Glashutte M29 Classic, Rasmus 2000 and Seebataillon for an exclusive 'sneek peak' video....I'll post when they are all done.


----------



## i.bodster

My prize possession


----------



## cbomb

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1124639


Gorgeous.


----------



## MMMD




----------



## tophotdog

Discontinued Tutima FX UTC collection.

Which is your favorite of the three?


----------



## Lexus050470

GUB 10-30


----------



## JonS1967

sergio65 said:


> List price is around $ 9,300, they're around $ 7,000 when bought online from a non-official dealer.
> Not sure the manufacturer warranty still works when bought online, though.
> 
> I bought mine from an AD.


Wow! I didn't realize they were over $9k. Personally I prefer buying from an AD. Despite the price I get the sense (no scietific data, mind you) that your getting a lot of watch for the money with a GO. Congrats on yours. Simply stunning.


----------



## Watermark

My only Germans that don't have 4 wheels.

Annual Calendar and Sothis.


----------



## iim7v7im7

*Sinn U1-T*

Still enjoying this new one...


----------



## logan2z

Me too (it's one day old)


----------



## CM HUNTER

Lexus050470 said:


> GUB 10-30
> 
> View attachment 1126985


Love your GUB. Do you have a reliable source for acquiring these?


----------



## Lexus050470

CM HUNTER said:


> Love your GUB. Do you have a reliable source for acquiring these?


Thank you, CM HUNTER. I actually found it on Chrono 24, the private seller is in Dusseldorf. A friend of mine, who lives in Germany, has helped to bring it to Vietnam for me (by law, we cannot import pre-owned watches :-() . Mine is running a bit late but I find it OK for an almost 20-year-old watch. Cheers


----------



## CM HUNTER

Lexus050470 said:


> Thank you, CM HUNTER. I actually found it on Chrono 24, the private seller is in Dusseldorf. A friend of mine, who lives in Germany, has helped to bring it to Vietnam for me (by law, we cannot import pre-owned watches :-() . Mine is running a bit late but I find it OK for an almost 20-year-old watch. Cheers


Well she's a beauty. I hope you enjoy her for a long time. Thank you for the info.


----------



## okinana

Sinn 144 St Sa on a Bonetto Cinturini 300.D


----------



## okinana




----------



## Ric Capucho

Hello All, and a very happy weekend to the lot of yers.

Been off air for most of this week due to a few hiccups during my looooooong and haaaaaaaard business trip to Poland. Interwebby access via iPhone in the hotel wasn't quite what it could've been.

Ah well.

This 'ere is me newly acquired 1960s vintage Stowa Chronograph, what has inside a Swiss Landeron 248 chrono movement ticking its little heart out. I've seen the photos a few of these on the German forum, but it's the first one I've seen with the almost sterile silver dial. There's a fuzzy pickie of chrono on the Museum link on the Dtowa website, so maybe it's one of those? Dunno if the (almost) sterile dial makes it an early one, or a late one, or a daft version that Stowa experimented with but couldn't sell for love nor money.

I'm completely smitten, obviously.

The chrono function works properly, and it seems to be keeping proper time, and the overall condition ain't too bad. Dial, hands and crystal're in good nick, as are the chrono buttons and case back. But yer can see that the gold plate's a tad thin here and there, and a tad missing there and here.

Gonna live with it for a while, and then see if I can find a place to get it properly stripped down and replated. Probably. Or maybe leave it exactly as it is, claiming "patina" or "original condition" or some such nonsense.

Have a cracking day.

Ric


----------



## StufflerMike

Link to the Stowa Landeron 248 I used to own
https://www.watchuseek.com/f98/stowa-chrono-landeron-248-a-646936.html


----------



## Ric Capucho

stuffler said:


> Link to the Stowa Landeron 248 I used to own
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f98/stowa-chrono-landeron-248-a-646936.html


Read all about it the other week, Mike, including the sad story when it and its bothers and sisters got nicked in London. Damn shame, that.

Ric


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## AustinPeacock

Junkers JU 52


----------



## kerobert

Vollmer W217 Winged Midnight Aviator


----------



## Heiner




----------



## sergio65




----------



## Lightwater

I really like the Sports without the date! Eyesight is not as good as it once was & date can be difficult to see on mine. I also really like the Velour strap, very nice!


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

Laco Freiburg. Not on the stock leather, it's a little loose right now.

I was never quite sold on the B-Uhr design before, but now that I own it I'm a believer!

Sent from my secret lair on Skullcrusher Mountain


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

Wow my camera phone stinks.


----------



## Clouseau

Your phone is fine. Your watch on the other hand is blurry!


----------



## watchma

In today , and on the wrist today:


----------



## Ddorf

Hello everyone,

let me introduce myself to this forum with my very first German watch, that my parents gave to me when I turned 17 jears.

Junghans








It is now very old and a little to small for my wrist, it has verious scratches, but I still love it!


----------



## okinana




----------



## sergio65




----------



## watchma

Dugena Tropica


----------



## zeljko

Nav. B-Chrono II today!


----------



## Clouseau

Just out of the box from Germany (via Milano)! Mühle-Glashütte S.A.R. Flieger Chronograph. Yes, it's a tool watch!


----------



## jswing

Clouseau said:


> Just out of the box from Germany (via Milano)! Mühle-Glashütte S.A.R. Flieger Chronograph. Yes, it's a tool watch!


Wow, this is a beauty, congrats!


----------



## jswing

Just arrived this morning, a B&R badged Sinn 157. Need to take better pics, but for now:


----------



## dhtjr

Clouseau said:


> Just out of the box from Germany (via Milano)! Mühle-Glashütte S.A.R. Flieger Chronograph. Yes, it's a tool watch!


Very nice! Mind telling me your wrist size, so I can get an idea of how it might fit me (6.5 here)? And can you provide the lug-to-lug distance? Thanks.


----------



## Clouseau

dhtjr said:


> Very nice! Mind telling me your wrist size, so I can get an idea of how it might fit me (6.5 here)? And can you provide the lug-to-lug distance? Thanks.


Thanks! 16,5cm (6.5 inch) flatt wrist. L2L is 54mm. Hight 16,2 mm.


----------



## Spinnaker

Kemmner chronograph. haha, just realized the day on the watch is wrong. :roll:


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## motzbueddel




----------



## sergio65




----------



## rationaltime

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1142297


I don't know. The stripes on that strap distract my eye from the watch.
You do good creative lighting. Can you put the camera straight on and
the light from the side?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## sergio65

rationaltime said:


> I don't know. The stripes on that strap distract my eye from the watch.
> You do good creative lighting. Can you put the camera straight on and
> the light from the side?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


changed the contrast & colour balance , better?


----------



## dhtjr

Clouseau said:


> Thanks! 16,5cm (6.5 inch) flatt wrist. L2L is 54mm. Hight 16,2 mm.


OK, thanks very much. Same here--6.5 and flat. I would normally be concerned about L2L over 50mm, but it looks fine on your wrist. Very nice watch. Thanks again.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Having a battle with Tapatalk. Shall try again next post...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Good morning fellow watchonauts.

Being a slave to novelty, today I decided on the recently arrived Stowa Landeron 248. This is a nice looking thing, more or less the same size of the vintage Strela 3017, and the Swiss Landeron 248 chronograph movement's working perfectly. The time-keeping's within a few seconds a day, so for once I think we can believe that the Ebay seller (a bloke in Vienna, Austria) really *did* recently have the watch serviced.

Good on him.

Photos today are decidedly non-macro because to be honest the patchy gold plating looks worse to the camera lens than it does to the eye which is far too busy being captivated by the mother of pearl effect of the silver dial combined with the steam-boat chrono buttons. Shall have to do summat about the replating one day. One wonders if Stowa themselves might wanna help? If not, I live in the land of watches and cuckoo clocks so I'm not short of local resources to take on the task.

The other thing is that this is the first vintage watch I've received that I've kept on the same (used) leather strap that it arrived on. I'm a bit squeamish about other people's old straps, but this one's a beauty. Like a pair of properly broken in leather hiking boots, it has it's own "loved to bits" quality. Keeping it on, so there.

Ric


----------



## CM HUNTER

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1142354


Love that combo. The Rivetta watch strap adds a touch of sporty elegance to your Muhle. Great vision to use it! Beautiful watch on a really great looking strap... congrats.


----------



## peksii




----------



## wicked




----------



## alphablade

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jswing

wicked said:


> View attachment 1143548


Stunning!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fenian




----------



## Longjean

Tangente Arzte Ohne Grenzen​


----------



## jswing




----------



## hellomms

This


----------



## CM HUNTER

hellomms said:


> View attachment 1144329
> 
> This


Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## rationaltime

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1144567


Now that is what I was talking about.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## zeljko

103 St Ti Testaf..


----------



## AustinPeacock

LZ 129


----------



## dowsing

Sinn 556l on a Timefactors Speedbird 3 bracelet.


----------



## sergio65

my favourite


----------



## watchma

Last in the series of a recent trio from the same manufacturer - just arrived today

















(The other two are a little bit up this thread)


----------



## okinana

Sinn 142


----------



## okinana

Tutima Mil NATO 760-02


----------



## NG111




----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364

My new Stowa MO w/ matte finished case.


----------



## gasspasser

My Sinn U1 SDR and Steinhart Nav B Chrono II Black SE


----------



## CM HUNTER

gasspasser said:


> My Sinn U1 SDR and Steinhart Nav B Chrono II Black SE
> View attachment 1157984
> View attachment 1157987


Love that Sinn. Different to see it on leather.


----------



## CitizenM

Lol terrible photo but I figure I might as well throw in my 0.02 while I still can










It's not even really on my wrist lol


----------



## gasspasser

CM HUNTER said:


> Love that Sinn. Different to see it on leather.


I like it on the leather a lot but I got a Drew Canvas coming that I think will work even better!


----------



## Haf

New mesh:


----------



## CM HUNTER

Haf said:


> New mesh:


I've never seen that combo before... I like it!


----------



## Haf

I'm experimenting mesh bracelets on my watches and I also have one for my Orion:


















This one, compared to the one on the Club, is much more delicate and thin, but I had trouble sourcing a 20mm copy so I had to go with a totally different bracelet.


----------



## rts9364

I got a brown Nomos strap for my Tangente. Hard to tell in the photos, but it really brings out the blued hands. It's a nice option to have. b-)


----------



## Bwana1

Just received this Tutima Pilot today...NOS been chasing for a while


----------



## CM HUNTER

Bwana1 said:


> Just received this Tutima Pilot today...NOS been chasing for a while
> 
> View attachment 1159304


The release of a whole new lineup from Tutima has meant that these older models are being had at significant savings. I'm glad to see that all of the German watch fans are pouncing on these NOS models. Yours looks great! Congrats.


----------



## Bwana1

CM HUNTER said:


> The release of a whole new lineup from Tutima has meant that these older models are being had at significant savings. I'm glad to see that all of the German watch fans are pouncing on these NOS models. Yours looks great! Congrats.


Thank you, it's a great size too at 38mm...love the blued hands, & numbers  Not thrilled with the stock strap, but that's easily fixed with a custom maker.


----------



## Lexus050470

Casual Friday!


----------



## watchma

CM HUNTER said:


> The release of a whole new lineup from Tutima has meant that these older models are being had at significant savings. I'm glad to see that all of the German watch fans are pouncing on these NOS models. Yours looks great! Congrats.


The white one is the same as I just picked up I think (it's further up this thread probably - but I don't need an excuse to post a pic of it anyway )









But today here's my black one that I just love : b-) in the hot hot hot sun


----------



## sergio65

new since today...


----------



## Ytk




----------



## flyingpicasso

sergio65 said:


> new since today...


Nice combo. This was once on a short list for me, but I'm afraid the case size/shape would not work well with my wrist. Looks great on you; congrats.


----------



## sergio65

Well on my small 16.5cm wrist I have no problem with the size of the seatime. Fits perfectly. On the other hand the watch is not so big it's only 42mm/13.5mm which ils fairly average for a sports watch.


----------



## jbbusybee

The new Muhle Glashutte M29...

In cream and black.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## StufflerMike

For my liking the hands are too small.


----------



## Odin43




----------



## slideit




----------



## ricsif

Because I had never seen a Nomos Tangente Sport Datum on a leather padded strap (Rios Tula, dark brown), I tried, and it works for me:


----------



## jswing

Sinn 1550


----------



## EDNX

Sinn 156


----------



## mark1958

New addition


----------



## RBrylawski

mark1958 said:


> View attachment 1164919
> New addition


VERY nice.......Congratulations!


----------



## jswing




----------



## flyingpicasso

mark1958 said:


> View attachment 1164919
> New addition


When I scrolled down and saw this pic I let out a faint, but audible gasp; great picture of an amazing watch!


----------



## grinning

Jungans Mega 1000


----------



## Kings and Aces

Hello guys.. New to this forum! 
Experimenting w my Germans rt now  
Any input/opinions would be more than welcome! Please! Help me pick a strap!!! ? (Heavy pics)






































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kings and Aces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

the first picture is my preferred combo (brown / black stitch).

but all the other ones work too. I like the black with red stitch but the texture of the leather is not my taste for this watch.


----------



## bhall41

Kings and Aces said:


> Hello guys.. New to this forum!
> Experimenting w my Germans rt now
> Any input/opinions would be more than welcome! Please! Help me pick a strap!!! ? (Heavy pics)
> View attachment 1168595
> View attachment 1168596
> View attachment 1168597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1168585
> 
> View attachment 1168586
> 
> View attachment 1168587
> 
> View attachment 1168588
> 
> View attachment 1168589
> 
> View attachment 1168590
> 
> View attachment 1168591
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first combo is the best, for sure.


----------



## Ytk

I also have a Nomos Club Automat Datum and really love the original Shell Cordovan strap. I also ordered two additionally.. IMHO, that strap fits the watch perfectly..


----------



## obsidian

grinning said:


> Jungans Mega 1000
> 
> View attachment 1165880
> View attachment 1165881
> View attachment 1165882


We just don't see enough of those here-- great modern design from the company that invented radio controlled atomic sync watches. |>


----------



## Nakmuay

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Will_f

Out mountain biking with my daughter along Eklutna Lake today.


----------



## gasspasser




----------



## longstride

When I think German I think Sinn...


----------



## sdelcegno

Kings and Aces said:


> Hello guys.. New to this forum!
> Experimenting w my Germans rt now
> Any input/opinions would be more than welcome! Please! Help me pick a strap!!! ? (Heavy pics)
> View attachment 1168595
> View attachment 1168596
> View attachment 1168597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1168585
> 
> View attachment 1168586
> 
> View attachment 1168587
> 
> View attachment 1168588
> 
> View attachment 1168589
> 
> View attachment 1168590
> 
> View attachment 1168591
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice what model is that

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jswing




----------



## watchma

Can't quite manage to capture the dark blue reality of the hands


----------



## comatox

here is one from this morning.


----------



## dhtjr

watchma said:


> View attachment 1173047
> 
> 
> View attachment 1173048
> 
> 
> View attachment 1173072
> 
> 
> Can't quite manage to capture the dark blue reality of the hands


Nice. Is that the 36mm or 42? Probably 42, but curious.


----------



## gasspasser

Say hello to my two Germans!!


----------



## blupil

the one that started it all. . .


----------



## Ddorf




----------



## watchma

dhtjr said:


> Nice. Is that the 36mm or 42? Probably 42, but curious.


https://shop.laco.de/en/Navy-Watch/Navy-36.html

;-)
Got it for a steal by complete chance - less than half the laco price!


----------



## AustinOX

gasspasser said:


> Say hello to my two Germans!!
> View attachment 1173840
> View attachment 1173841


That Damasko is just awesome. Great strap choice on it too!


----------



## jswing

1550 with the original hands re-installed.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65

love the white gold hands ....


----------



## dowsing




----------



## LH2

TGIF!


----------



## dowsing

New to me, Muhle Glashutte M12


----------



## logan2z

dowsing said:


> New to me, Muhle Glashutte M12


Nice! Muhle makes some great watches.


----------



## onsierratime

Just arrived last night. First watch on my wrist in over 10 years. Feels good.


----------



## jimdgreat1




----------



## longstride

Gone but not forgotten....Steinhart Nav-B...


----------



## Alda_cz

Rescue Timer


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## DexDegeaut

CM HUNTER said:


> It's a Max Bill not a Bill Max and its beautiful. Congrats!


LMAO! I almost fell out of my chair laughing so hard just now.


----------



## DCOmegafan




----------



## watchma

ok german watch , russian movement - so sue me


----------



## Alda_cz

MG


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## motzbueddel




----------



## okinana

At work with the Tutima


----------



## gigel113

At an ancient Dacian temple


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161

Barb4ayton said:


> Nomos Super30 Datschenbraun (limited edition 2/100)


Absolutely stunning! Did you buy that online or some Berlin brothel?


----------



## Ddorf

Ornatus 42mm


----------



## Watermark

....


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Orion


----------



## gasspasser

Back on a NATO!


----------



## Miles

Here's my Arcadia/Klassik standing up.


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## christofurr

Picked up a new camera on Friday, so naturally I had to test it out on my watch today...


----------



## soaking.fused

Marine


----------



## onsierratime

Time to do the chores.


----------



## Airboss87

Trying out some options here, I like the C&B strap a lot but I really love the look and feel of the bracelet.


----------



## MusicPDX

Tourby Small Pilot


----------



## watchma

Memmingen (Laco)


----------



## rts9364

Nomos Tangente


----------



## merl




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## soaking.fused

Roman Candle









Composite Rendering: Marine Roman


----------



## watchma

Terrasport II


----------



## watchma

Laco Frankfurt


----------



## rts9364

Damasko DA36 on Steveo strap :-!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Good morning all.

Capucho is completely jet lagged, hence posting this at 4am.

Tis the vintage Stowa Landeron 248 gracing my wrist, and that's a rapidly emptying bottle of decent Spanish brandy in the background.

Capucho's instinctively understand the best cure for jet lag.

Ric


----------



## Hoppyjr

....are you referring to yourself in the third person???


----------



## Alda_cz

MG


----------



## Radharc

Sinn 1746


----------



## Ric Capucho

Hoppyjr said:


> ....are you referring to yourself in the third person???


Capuchos do that.

Ric


----------



## Watermark




----------



## rationaltime

Watermark said:


> View attachment 1194135


Looking good. Thanks for posting the photo.

Is the moon phase sub-dial troublesome to set?








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Watermark

rationaltime said:


> Looking good. Thanks for posting the photo.
> 
> Is the moon phase sub-dial troublesome to set?
> View attachment 1194179
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Idk. I've never done it. It's just a pusher on the side.


----------



## Watermark

Alda_cz said:


> MG


Will that fit on a NATO?
more pics?


----------



## Lightwater

Watermark said:


> ALS


+1

More photos please!


----------



## watchma

Laco Ninja (861632)


----------



## rts9364

Alda_cz said:


> MG


Fantastic tool watch and great photo. I notice yours has "100 atm" on the dial, as opposed to "1000m." Any idea when this change was made, and/or what is current? It seems like various online ADs still have photos of both variants.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Love all of these German beauties!


----------



## bryan123456

This lovely old Junghans Solar













Unfortunately though it charges and holds a charge well, I can't find any instructions anywhere in English to adjust it. So it gets little wrist time.


----------



## kvik

DA47


----------



## watchma




----------



## Alda_cz

Watermark said:


> Will that fit on a NATO?
> more pics?


Yes , but it does not look good. Rubber is the best.


----------



## LH2




----------



## watchma

(^ Same family ^) Defakto Akkord


----------



## Airboss87

That Kemmner Mechanik is nice, where is it sold?


----------



## watchma

Airboss87 said:


> That Kemmner Mechanik is nice


Funny you should say that - take a look at this thread > https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/kemmner-does-make-exceedingly-good-cakes-905326.html?highlight=



> where is it sold?


Google 'Erkahund ebay' and you'll find Roland (AKA Kemmner).
You can buy from him via ebay or order via email (cheaper) "[email protected]"


----------



## Airboss87

Tasty indeed, thx.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sdelcegno

watchma said:


> Funny you should say that - take a look at this thread > https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/kemmner-does-make-exceedingly-good-cakes-905326.html?highlight=
> 
> Google 'Erkahund ebay' and you'll find Roland (AKA Kemmner).
> You can buy from him via ebay or order via email (cheaper) "[email protected]"


Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watchma

^^ Huh ?? :-s:think:


----------



## sdelcegno

Mistake lol didn't mean to quote.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kvik




----------



## sean_mcq

My new Nomos Ludwig.


----------



## flyingpicasso

sean_mcq said:


> My new Nomos Ludwig.


That's a beauty!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kvik

DA47 is so versatile strap wise, nearly everything I throw at it just seems to match.. today it's a canvas zulu in brownish gray.


----------



## adashu

who would have thought an iphone and instagram could make for such a good pic?

orion display back


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## rockmastermike

new to me 556i


----------



## onsierratime

Three weeks with my 556i and still lovin' it.


----------



## rockmastermike

Going with OEM Blue today


----------



## mg.

kvik said:


> DA47


What's that strap? want it, want it.


----------



## kvik

mg. said:


> What's that strap? want it, want it.


Here you go  cheap, comfortable, and comes in black as well.


----------



## Lightwater

I know it's heresy but I couldn't help modifying my watch. I have no intention of selling it so it's a mute point anyway.

I tested the look with some 3m Magic tape which was a reasonable representation as there was no going back! Taped up the watch with masking tape & attacked it with some sand paper.

It has now been at least a month with the new look. I am very happy with it & would be happy to do another one if the opportunity presented itself! I prefer it over the full shiny look.


----------



## dhtjr

Lightwater said:


> I know it's heresy but I couldn't help modifying my watch. I have no intention of selling it so it's a mute point anyway.
> 
> I tested the look with some 3m Magic tape which was a reasonable representation as there was no going back! Taped up the watch with masking tape & attacked it with some sand paper.
> 
> It has now been at least a month with the new look. I am very happy with it & would be happy to do another one if the opportunity presented itself! I prefer it over the full shiny look.


Pretty courageous! But I must say it looks good and tones down the bling. Did you use long sandpaper strokes in just one direction? And how did you get the brush strokes so well up against the lugs? I'm thinking of getting a Nomos myself, and I would consider doing the same thing, resale value be damned.


----------



## Lightwater

dhtjr said:


> Pretty courageous! But I must say it looks good and tones down the bling. Did you use long sandpaper strokes in just one direction? And how did you get the brush strokes so well up against the lugs? I'm thinking of getting a Nomos myself, and I would consider doing the same thing, resale value be damned.


I was not nervous about sanding it. It was whether I would prefer Bling or Class!. I masked up the whole watch & stuck some guides with masking tape to the watch, a sheet of plastic (heavy cardboard will do) to the front and back. So the sanding was in one plane. You need to cover everything that you do not want to have a scratch on. Use a scalpel to cut masking tape to the exact size, including running thin strips around the edge of the bezel which you are not sanding. Don't rush the masking process, get it exact & use the scalpel to cut the tape into corners etc.

I stuck a small patch of sandpaper to some pieces of stiff plastic to make a tool to sand in one plane & to get into the corners. You could use some nail file emery boards trimming them to a square edge, & the back angled to get in the corners between the lugs.

Around the crown I just had to be careful & not rush, & sanded in a position so residue would fall away rather than into the watch. After, I brushed with a few fine artist paint brushes exchanging them to make sure everything was absolutely clean, dusted & very carefully cleaned to make sure there was not any sanding residue that could scratch or work it's way into the crown pin before pushing the crown back in. I was extremely thorough here, probably beyond fanatic but I would rather be careful & take my time.

Take your time, practice on something else first, & use the 3M Magic tape to give yourself a fairly good feel to the look. Although the tape doesn't have the sanding texture.

The sand paper was not brand new, I think it was about 240 grit. Also wash your hands a few times in between the process so you don't keep transfering residue back onto the watch.

Patience & cleanliness!


----------



## mg.

kvik said:


> Here you go  cheap, comfortable, and comes in black as well.


Thanks for that. It's a good summer option for my DA44.


----------



## dhtjr

Thanks Lightwater for the detailed explanation.


----------



## Lightwater

Other side!


----------



## Tony Abbate

Mühle-Glashütte M29 Classic Creme


----------



## bishop




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC


----------



## soaking.fused

Orion









Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65




----------



## zeljko




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## CM HUNTER

alllexandru said:


>


Really good to see a SportTaucher in the thread... don't see them enough for some reason. One of the most reasonable dive watches on the market.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## logan2z




----------



## alllexandru

CM HUNTER said:


> Really good to see a SportTaucher in the thread... don't see them enough for some reason. One of the most reasonable dive watches on the market.


Bought it new and have it for almost 3 years as a daily beater,goes with anything and it is very very comfortable to wear


----------



## motzbueddel

Today the 857 UTC with the Sinn rubber strap.


----------



## ACace1

1st day back to work from long weekend called for a blue dial, blue is a soothing color afterall.


----------



## ACace1

Spectacular! Lovely timepiece my friend.


sergio65 said:


>


----------



## drdas007




----------



## kvik




----------



## Vahalis

Nomos Tangente 200 Jahre Oktoberfest


----------



## ACace1

Today's choice:


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## soaking.fused

Bronze Ickler Case

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Noonan

This one showed up yesterday. I doubt I'll take it off until my green Tropik B shows up.


----------



## ACace1

Casual Freitag.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## rockmastermike

Really thinking about this being my next purchase. If nothing else it has really moved up on the list


Noonan said:


> This one showed up yesterday. I doubt I'll take it off until my green Tropik B shows up.


----------



## rockmastermike

Just arrived 104


----------



## naunau




----------



## T. Wong

by piggies by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## ferro01

VDB 2013 at night










Ferro01

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## onsierratime

A little smudgy but here is a new strap for my 556i


----------



## Monocrom

Looks good on the new strap.


----------



## onsierratime

Thanks monocrom. Picked up a couple of Gunny Straps. This is the more casual of the two. Enjoying breaking it in.


----------



## LH2




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Monocrom

That Black & White pic. is gorgeous.


----------



## rockmastermike

Monocrom said:


> That Black & White pic. is gorgeous.


Thank you |>


----------



## RBrylawski

Monocrom said:


> That Black & White pic. is gorgeous.


I agree.....it's a beautiful picture!


----------



## akitadog

WiiF,

I really want one of those DK-11's. That is beautiful watch. I have had a DA-36, and a DA-46 in the past. Sold them to buy an Omega Speedmaster moon watch. Sold that as well. Found I really liked the looks and toughness of Damasko watches. Now I guess I will have to save up for one. 

Regards,

Akitadog


----------



## logan2z




----------



## Tony Abbate

new shoes for the Muhle Classic M29


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## kvik

Tool time, again


----------



## EDNX

I can't decide today which German should be on my wristb-) 2012 - 1940 - 1987:-s


----------



## flyingpicasso

EDNX said:


> I can't decide today which German should be on my wristb-) 2012 - 1940 - 1987:-s


That Hanhart is amazing!


----------



## logan2z

EDNX said:


> I can't decide today which German should be on my wristb-) 2012 - 1940 - 1987:-s


That's quite a dilemma you have there  Which model Hanhart is that? One of the few I've seen without a coin edge bezel.


----------



## StufflerMike

Hanhart Kal. 40 would be my guess.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## logan2z

stuffler said:


> Hanhart Kal. 40 would be my guess.


Thanks Mike.


----------



## onsierratime

Off to a 90th bday!


----------



## EDNX

logan2z said:


> That's quite a dilemma you have there  Which model Hanhart is that? One of the few I've seen without a coin edge bezel.


This is an early Cal. 40 Single Pusher without rotating bezel. 1940 the first Cal. 40 without bezel were issued to the Luftwaffe, immediatly followed by the models with rotating coined bezel. Around 1941 the Cal. 41 Double Pusher with Flyback were introduced, again with and without bezel.

The models without rotating bezels are bigger as the other ones. The diameter of the ones without bezel is 41 mm and the others 40 mm. Pushers, Crowns, Glass, Hands, Dial are the same, the case back is different.

Here is my early 1940's Cal. 40 Single Pusher, diameter 41 mm.










Here is my 1943 Cal. 41 Double Pusher with rotating bezel, diameter 40 mm.










After WWII in 1949 Hanhart developed the Cal. 41 to Cal. 42/51 with which 1963 the chronograph production ended. This is my Hanhart 417ES, so called Steve McQueen.

So you can see the three steps: Single Pusher, Double Pusher Asymetric Pusher Distance and Double Pusher with symetric Pusher Layout and slightly smaller with 38 mm diameter. Sorry for hijacking this Wristshot thread


----------



## sergio65

crop of the previous shot with adjusted levels & full HD size


----------



## Ddorf




----------



## DeVillean

Made in Germany


----------



## rockmastermike

Love the strap/combo. Looks fantastic 


onsierratime said:


> Off to a 90th bday!
> View attachment 1221778


----------



## kvik




----------



## flyingpicasso

EDNX said:


> This is an early Cal. 40 Single Pusher without rotating bezel. 1940 the first Cal. 40 without bezel were issued to the Luftwaffe, immediatly followed by the models with rotating coined bezel. Around 1941 the Cal. 41 Double Pusher with Flyback were introduced, again with and without bezel.
> 
> The models without rotating bezels are bigger as the other ones. The diameter of the ones without bezel is 41 mm and the others 40 mm. Pushers, Crowns, Glass, Hands, Dial are the same, the case back is different.
> 
> Here is my early 1940's Cal. 40 Single Pusher, diameter 41 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 1943 Cal. 41 Double Pusher with rotating bezel, diameter 40 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After WWII in 1949 Hanhart developed the Cal. 41 to Cal. 42/51 with which 1963 the chronograph production ended. This is my Hanhart 417ES, so called Steve McQueen.
> 
> So you can see the three steps: Single Pusher, Double Pusher Asymetric Pusher Distance and Double Pusher with symetric Pusher Layout and slightly smaller with 38 mm diameter. *Sorry for hijacking this Wristshot thread*


Best hijack ever.


----------



## onsierratime

rockmastermike said:


> Love the strap/combo. Looks fantastic


Thanks. It is a nice alternative to the bracelet. I've been wearing it for a week or so.


----------



## T. Wong

flyingpicasso said:


> That Hanhart is amazing!


 I love your Tutima chrono and want one someday. Meanwhile, my new DI300 will suffice 

Edited: Pic removed, see rules & guidelines


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## RBrylawski

From one Muhle to another!


----------



## Jani1

Glashütte Spezichron


----------



## mechanical movement

Tourby Big Pilot


----------



## Dailyroost

My modest entry into German watches, a Junkers 150 Years hand wind chrono. Love this watch!


----------



## watchvic

Love the Junkers logo on that interesting dial with a splashes of red. The back shot of the movement is amazing.
What is the vintage of the watch?


----------



## Jani1

Prätina, Dugena with French Cal. CRC 960 or 860 Montre Esperanto Morteau. Gold plated case (SA,XX,G)


----------



## LH2




----------



## Dailyroost

watchvic said:


> Love the Junkers logo on that interesting dial with a splashes of red. The back shot of the movement is amazing.
> What is the vintage of the watch?


Thanks, I find it very interesting as well. The watch was purchased in 2011, and the movement is a Poljot 3133. The model # is 6614-2. Cheers!


----------



## Airframer

soaking.fused said:


> Bronze Ickler Case
> 
> Sent from something electronic. soak.


Nice Audeze....


----------



## logan2z

My new (to me) UTS 2000M


----------



## EDNX

Not easy to handle, but still wearable. Better to wear it over the sheepskin bomber jacket B-3.


----------



## rts9364

Love this watch.


----------



## dhtjr

rts9364 said:


> Love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 1226880


Which model and size is that? Thanks.


----------



## rts9364

dhtjr said:


> Which model and size is that? Thanks.


Tangente 35mm


----------



## dowsing

I'm wearing this Kemmner Turtle today and have been all week. Timekeeping has been great with it only only losing 8 seconds over the week. A new green bezel insert has also arrived from Roland Kemmner so I'll try that out on it soon.


----------



## Will_f

Playing with a new camera- Damasko DK11


----------



## sergio65




----------



## dowsing

A little change from earlier.


----------



## sergio65

nice ... does this watch come with different bezels as standard or do you buy them separately?


----------



## dowsing

sergio65 said:


> nice ... does this watch come with different bezels as standard or do you buy them separately?


Thanks, you can buy them separately.


----------



## ferro01

Ferro01


----------



## WFH

It's my birthday today! I got this :









Archimede 42 Automatik on a Stowa band. 
Love it!


----------



## Jani1

EMP,






Ernst Merkle Pforzheim (from 1965/70). Movement PS 415 Jeambrun France.


----------



## dowsing

Still the Kemmner Turtle


----------



## logan2z




----------



## anakbebek

Nomos Zürich Braungold


----------



## LH2




----------



## snash7

My Kadloo Mediterranee


----------



## Dave0944

Muhle Glashutte Terranaut 1


----------



## tako_watch




----------



## logan2z




----------



## T. Wong

wrist2 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## sean_mcq

Nomos Ludwig day


----------



## krispilot




----------



## STwiga

WFH said:


> It's my birthday today! I got this :
> 
> View attachment 1228305
> 
> 
> Archimede 42 Automatik on a Stowa band.
> Love it!


Happy Birthday!
Very nice. Could you say what your wrist size is? I'm wondering if the 42 is too big for my 7" wrist. 
Any side profile photo also appreciated.


----------



## beebox

My first Made in Germany watch


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## Alda_cz

MG S.A.R.


----------



## WFH

STwiga said:


> Happy Birthday!
> Very nice. Could you say what your wrist size is? I'm wondering if the 42 is too big for my 7" wrist.
> Any side profile photo also appreciated.


Thanks 

I have a 7.6'' wrist, and it's for from too big. I thought it would actually wear bigger  I think I could wear up to 46mm without it looking ridiculous.

Here are some other, quick and dirty, camera-phone made angles.

























Plus the obligatory lume shot 









I think the blue dial and the green hands are a bit weird. Archimede owners, are yours the same ?


----------



## Monocrom

krispilot said:


>


That's a great dual timezone design.


----------



## Mattthefish

GO Sport Chrono for me!


----------



## T. Wong

german flagTutima diver by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## logan2z




----------



## Bradjhomes

First day with the Seatime
View attachment 1232959


----------



## daveya

DC57 on Di Modell Chronissimo


----------



## Rubar




----------



## JonS1967

Loving my Chronoscope! Guess I forgot to set the date when I set the time this morning. :roll:








Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rubar

Just from Kalbe


----------



## watchma

Two today for this thread (as both arrived today, and both are german )
































and this:


----------



## K2LINOS

my latest addition!!!!Vintage 3646!!


----------



## logan2z

Rubar said:


> Just from Kalbe
> View attachment 1234707


Fantastic piece!


----------



## tako_watch

Nautilus I


----------



## sean_mcq

My newly received Stowa Marine with croco strap.


----------



## Triplex

Junkers 6150-2 with custom strap. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Triplex said:


> Junkers 6150-2 with custom strap. Have a great Sunday!
> View attachment 1236164


Nice. Where did u get the strap from


----------



## pinoymutt

My latest addition - the City 99.


----------



## alexandrov

pinoymutt said:


> My latest addition - the City 99.
> 
> View attachment 1236546


WOW!


----------



## Longhairdontcare

Stowa M.O and Redwingboots (-:


----------



## rts9364




----------



## flyingpicasso

rts9364 said:


>


Nice look on that strap. One of the most legible watches ever made.


----------



## JonS1967

Loving my Chronoscope!









Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vig2000

One of my many Germans:


----------



## Wahlaoeh

New


----------



## Dave0944

WOW! I love that SAR, its next on my list to go along with my Terranaut I chrono. Don't get to see many real world shots of that bad boy.


Vig2000 said:


> One of my many Germans:


----------



## Dave0944

DA46


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## natesen

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## merl

my latest arrival


----------



## CM HUNTER

merl said:


> my latest arrival


Good to see a Meister Chronoscope instead of a Max Bill Chronoscope for a change. Very nice.


----------



## PAUL H.

*Sorry no wrist - Cheers p ;-)*


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice Timex, made in Pforzheim.
TIMEX was already present in Pforzheim in 1959: In 1958 the prototype of the Laco-electric , predecessor of the Timex electric, was presented at the Hannover Exhibition. Already in 1959 Ludwig Hummel sold his shares of Durowe and Lacher & Co. AG to the U.S. Time Corporation (later: Timex Corp.). In 1961 the first Timex electric was brought out. Later, in 1965 Durowe was taken over by "Ebauches S.A.", Neuchatel/Switzerland (ESA). Now the trade mark Durowe is owned by Jörg Schauer.


----------



## PAUL H.

stuffler said:


> Nice Timex, made in Pforzheim.
> TIMEX was already present in Pforzheim in 1959: In 1958 the prototype of the Laco-electric , predecessor of the Timex electric, was presented at the Hannover Exhibition. Already in 1959 Ludwig Hummel sold his shares of Durowe and Lacher & Co. AG to the U.S. Time Corporation (later: Timex Corp.). In 1961 the first Timex electric was brought out. Later, in 1965 Durowe was taken over by "Ebauches S.A.", Neuchatel/Switzerland (ESA). Now the trade mark Durowe is owned by Jörg Schauer.


 Thanks for the info - Cheers p


----------



## Wish

merl said:


> my latest arrival


What's the model No of this beauty?

Really stunning

- Ish -


----------



## camit34

Wish said:


> What's the model No of this beauty?
> 
> Really stunning
> 
> - Ish -


Meister Chronoscope


----------



## DesertDweller

Just arrived in this morning's mail from Watchmann (a great transaction). My DA46.







:-d


----------



## Marc Stang

Finally got around to taking a picture of my latest arrival (excuse the shaky phone picture).


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage 1960s chic, today. Stowa Landeron 248 chronograph.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## natesen

GO today



















Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave0944

Just arrived, crappy cell phone pic. But I really like these dang Muhle's!


----------



## JonS1967

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1244593
> 
> 
> Vintage 1960s chic, today. Stowa Landeron 248 chronograph.
> 
> Ric


Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Ric Capucho

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Stunning!


Cheers mate. The first photo I've taken that captures the oyster shell dial.

I've been a bit cunning because the gold plate on the case is very worn so the brass is coming through in many areas. Shall have it replated in time.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope. Again.

Ric


----------



## merl




----------



## gigel113

Normally, I'm not a fan of gold watches, but when I saw this one, I felt I just have to have it:


And some good old fashioned stainless steel :-d:


----------



## flyingpicasso

Stowa day today...pardon the cross post!


----------



## Dave0944

Trying my DA46 on something besides black leather or a Nato.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Automatic COSC.

I know, I know it's an Avro Lancaster. But I'm short of Luftwaffe bomber books so it'll have to do. Me grandpa used to drive a Lanc for a living, so apt enough for me.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## LH2

Archimede Pilot 42 Blau...


----------



## vinndy

My MG, currently deleted by mod, violation of our rules & guidelines


----------



## logan2z




----------



## merl




----------



## mebiuspower

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1252715
> 
> 
> View attachment 1252716
> 
> 
> Stowa Flieger Automatic COSC.
> 
> I know, I know it's an Avro Lancaster. But I'm short of Luftwaffe bomber books so it'll have to do. Me grandpa used to drive a Lanc for a living, so apt enough for me.
> 
> Ric


I did wear my Tourby Aviator during my flight in the Lancaster 2 years ago.


----------



## Ric Capucho

mebiuspower said:


> I did wear my Tourby Aviator during my flight in the Lancaster 2 years ago.


Impressive. Didn't know BBMF did joy rides. You got friends in high places?

Ric


----------



## mebiuspower

Ric Capucho said:


> Impressive. Didn't know BBMF did joy rides. You got friends in high places?
> 
> Ric


Not the one from BBMF, but the only other flying Lanc in Canada...


----------



## unsub073

New shoes for the Nomos. Shark Skin from the Strap Smith


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## onsierratime

New gunny strap on my 556i


----------



## tribe125

Can't remember if I've posted this or not...










I'll post it.


----------



## tribe125

Although I prefer this not-wrist shot -


----------



## unixshrk

Thoroughly Enjoying This One


----------



## Monocrom

tribe125 said:


> Can't remember if I've posted this or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post it.


Even if you did ... After 188 pages, something like that is worth posting again. |>


----------



## LH2

*Defakto Akkord...
*


----------



## drbobguy




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Landeron 148 again.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## rts9364

Stowa Marine Original.


----------



## Currywurst

Here is my Sinn 358 . ( with " Made in Germany " on the dial ; the 356 hasn´t it ) (-;









[/FONT]


----------



## merl

Meister


----------



## tako_watch

104


----------



## pbj204




----------



## flyingpicasso

pbj204 said:


> View attachment 1265989


Man, I never get tired of that Orion date--such a well-designed, great looking watch!


----------



## Tony Abbate

Muhle Classic 29 on Hirsch Principal


----------



## alexswe

Hi guys,
New to forum and collecting. This is my only German watch, but without a doubt my favorite; 
Nomos Tangente 118.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

alexswe said:


> Hi guys,
> New to forum and collecting. This is my only German watch, but without a doubt my favorite;
> Nomos Tangente 118.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome, and a very very nice Tangente indeed.

Ric


----------



## rosborn

Gently used but new to me. Been on my wrist since October 24th and has not come off except to shower.


----------



## merl

this Tango today


----------



## Bradjhomes

Not today's picture, but it is on my wrist today


----------



## akitadog

That is a nice watch. It will last you a lifetime, unless you get bored with it.

Akitadog



rosborn said:


> Gently used but new to me. Been on my wrist since October 24th and has not come off except to shower.
> 
> View attachment 1267028


----------



## rosborn

akitadog said:


> That is a nice watch. It will last you a lifetime, unless you get bored with it.
> 
> Akitadog


akitadog,

Thanks! Somehow I don't think I will ever get bored with it.

Rob


----------



## coelacanth

New addition: MeisterSinger No. 03 38mm, Black/Copper.











Simple. by Suguru Nishioka, on Flickr


----------



## Lightwater

Couldn't help myself!


----------



## at2011




----------



## Armchair

coelacanth said:


> New addition: MeisterSinger No. 03 38mm, Black/Copper.
> 
> 
> Simple. by Suguru Nishioka, on Flickr


That is a stunning colour combination.


----------



## onsierratime

Back on the bracelet.


----------



## T. Wong

german flagTutima diver by thianwong1, on Flickr 
by piggies by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## yessir69




----------



## logan2z




----------



## Serevro

Glashütte Spezimatic


----------



## rts9364




----------



## Bueller67

The girlfriend's Wempe Zeitmeister Manchette by Glashütte i/SA


----------



## Lightwater

Bueller67 said:


> The girlfriend's Wempe Zeitmeister Manchette by Glashütte i/SA


I know someone who would like this very much. A seriously nice "girls" watch!


----------



## Lightwater

Ludwig 35mm. What I like with this watch is that it's only 6.75 mm thick, or rather thin!

With Staib Milanese. Initially I thought this size mesh would have a touch too heavy look, but I feel it looks well balanced. (my Sport with Milanese is post #1336. Same size lug spacing)


----------



## alexswe

Serevro said:


> Glashütte Spezimatic
> 
> View attachment 1272903


That's a really nice dial, what's the original color? (Instagram filters can make it hard to see).


----------



## motzbueddel

Today the Sinn U2 SDR!










Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## unixshrk

motzbueddel said:


> Today the Sinn U2 SDR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Steffen


That is one NICE watch Steffen


----------



## LH2

Limes Klassik Nightflight Vintage...


----------



## Serevro

alexswe said:


> That's a really nice dial, what's the original color? (Instagram filters can make it hard to see).


It's something like jade or malachite. It changes hue with light angle since the pattern is quite deep. Here goes the unfiltered picture:


----------



## CM HUNTER

LH2 said:


> Limes Klassik Nightflight Vintage...


Has to be the classiest looking pilot out there. Wish Ickler would bring this one back or the Archimede Vintage. Looks great!


----------



## chris slack

agreed,i would buy that in a heartbeat !!


CM HUNTER said:


> Has to be the classiest looking pilot out there. Wish Ickler would bring this one back or the Archimede Vintage. Looks great!


----------



## Damocles

An old Glashütte Navimatic I have received quite some time ago.

Lost the original band, so I put it on a comfortable velrco strap.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Rubar

This is a collection of my friend. He is a big fan of German vintage


----------



## Monocrom

Your friend has a nice-looking collection.


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Just got this yesterday.


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on the TO1, simply stunning it is. And the old logo


----------



## progman2000

Thats a beauty

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattthefish

Chronoscope today


----------



## Bwana1

MG SAR....Just got it today


----------



## centralcoastbuc

stuffler said:


> Congrats on the TO1, simply stunning it is. And the old logo


Thanks Mike. I am not sure I would have bought it with the new logo.

Steve


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## MrPlaid

Monocrom said:


> Even if you did ... After 188 pages, something like that is worth posting again. |>


+1


----------



## Precise

Junkers 6274 Titanium GMT


----------



## moyski

Lovin this Ludwig!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage Stowa Chronograph Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## LH2




----------



## alexandrov




----------



## brighter




----------



## hokavan

Brighten up even a darkest night


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## junkman




----------



## ck1109

New to me Damasko DA36


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC on a Hirsch Liberty Strap.










Wishing everyone a good weekend!

Steffen


----------



## Rubar

Dornbluth 04.0









With "Big brother"


----------



## dbuergi

Kemmner Turtle


Kemmner Seahorse


----------



## daveya




----------



## AaaVee

This one Today - I think not often seen around...


----------



## blakey

Archimede Pilot 42 Bronze Automatic


----------



## Monocrom

Now that's a really good-looking bronze.


----------



## radarcontact

Laco Westerland

View attachment 1276101


View attachment 1276102


----------



## flyingpicasso

Rubar said:


> Dornbluth 04.0
> 
> View attachment 1285035
> 
> 
> With "Big brother"
> 
> View attachment 1285036


I just love the proportions of that 4.0, and those silvered dials are fantastic.


----------



## keegan

Today and every day.


----------



## nh1

Like this one, Could you share details, please?

Many thanks.



AaaVee said:


> This one Today - I think not often seen around...
> 
> View attachment 1285286


----------



## AaaVee

nh1 said:


> Like this one, Could you share details, please?
> 
> Many thanks.


It's Glashutte Original Senator Karree Moonphase ;-)


----------



## RBrylawski

AaaVee said:


> It's Glashutte Original Senator Karree Moonphase ;-)


And it's beautiful!


----------



## Marc Stang

New to me today. Will get some more pics at the weekend with the proper camera.


----------



## mko

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nh1

RBrylawski said:


> And it's beautiful!


Thanks; like it!


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36 and SAR


----------



## AaaVee

Another look on GO.


----------



## rts9364

Nomos Tangente


----------



## pjmaxm

Quick iPhone picture of my new Archimede Sporttaucher.

Normally wear it on the stock shark/leather but decided to switch it up to a Zulu for casual Friday at the office. Now I just need to find the OEM bracelet for it for the summer months.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Mühle-Glashütte M 29 Classic on a custom Horween strap


----------



## T. Wong

wrist2 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Floydboy




----------



## sci

Laco Münster


----------



## Serevro

Tutima FX UTC


----------



## mephisto




----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## VoiceOfSticks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jxlxr

New arrival today. Really liking it.



















Sent via Tapatalk by Droid Maxx


----------



## dhtjr

Love that watch. What model and year is it? Titanium I presume? Thanks.



jxlxr said:


> New arrival today. Really liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk by Droid Maxx


----------



## jxlxr

Not sure of year. This is the Commando II, 760-42 with Lemania 5100. Comparable to the Sinn EZM1. 

Sent via Tapatalk by Droid Maxx


----------



## Orsoni

Just in time for Thanksgiving, I am thankful for just having received my Stowa Marine Original :-!

This is my first hand cranker


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage Stowa Landeron 248 Chronograph, ca. 1969.

Ric


----------



## logan2z




----------



## senna89wc12

Stowa Prodiver


----------



## Nutty28

My first "Made in Germany ", and I know for sure it will not be my last...

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## enkidu

jxlxr said:


> Not sure of year. This is the Commando II, 760-42 with Lemania 5100. Comparable to the Sinn EZM1. Sent via Tapatalk by Droid Maxx


Love that Commando II. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ric Capucho

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1296789


I'm struggling whether to get the Seatime and then put a Prodiver bezel or go straight for the Prodiver. Somehow I prefer the numbers on the Seatime. I'm guessing it's the anti-reflection coating that's making the dial appear blue?
Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ric Capucho said:


> I'm struggling whether to get the Seatime and then put a Prodiver bezel or go straight for the Prodiver. Somehow I prefer the numbers on the Seatime. I'm guessing it's the anti-reflection coating that's making the dial appear blue?
> Ric


The bezel and dial are slightly different. If the dial looks black, the bezel looks brownish.

That's why I don't use the black bezel too much.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Bradjhomes said:


> The bezel and dial are slightly different. If the dial looks black, the bezel looks brownish.
> 
> That's why I don't use the black bezel too much.


Right, shall have a search to look at different bezel combinations. My Vostok Amfibia 1967 also has a blue to the dial in certain lighting. I rather like that.

Ric


----------



## tamundoy

My first automatic.....


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ric Capucho said:


> Right, shall have a search to look at different bezel combinations. My Vostok Amfibia 1967 also has a blue to the dial in certain lighting. I rather like that.
> 
> Ric


I'd like to give the green a try. PM me if you buy one and want an orange bezel.


----------



## skapunk




----------



## StufflerMike

Nice 09-20 model.








pic borrowed (member OhDark30)


----------



## akitadog

Deleted. Moved to end of stream


----------



## akitadog

Here is my new to me DC-66Si on the original Damasko Leather Strap. Very comfortable indeed. Also tried this watch on various NATO straps. Have to try to get me the new Damasko Steel bracelet. This is an awesome watch and I think it will become a real classic pilot's watch. So happy to have a Damasko again. Really missed my DA-46.

Akitadog​








Attached Images


----------



## ApacheDriver

My latest (and favorite German to date).....


----------



## sergio65

Nomos Tangente sport on dark brown cordovan


----------



## LH2

Laco Paderborn...


----------



## Tony Abbate

Just arrived..still waiting on croc strap
Stowa 1938 Chrono


----------



## sergio65

Mine says hello


----------



## Call_me_Tom




----------



## logan2z

Tony Abbate said:


> Just arrived..still waiting on croc strap
> Stowa 1938 Chrono
> 
> View attachment 1302948
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302946


My favorite Stowa, such a classy watch. Does the version with the black dial have gold hands/numerals or are they silver? They look gold-ish but it's hard for me to tell from the photos.


----------



## sduford

sergio65 said:


> Mine says hello


Wow, what a beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sean_mcq

Just received this guy yesterday. Damasko DA44


----------



## Tony Abbate

logan2z said:


> My favorite Stowa, such a classy watch. Does the version with the black dial have gold hands/numerals or are they silver? They look gold-ish but it's hard for me to tell from the photos.


The hands and indicies are silver but I think it might be the AR coating that tints the color enough to give it a slight brassy look...I actually really love how it gives that look.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Tony Abbate said:


> Just arrived..still waiting on croc strap
> Stowa 1938 Chrono
> 
> View attachment 1302948
> 
> 
> View attachment 1302946





sergio65 said:


> Mine says hello


Both truly stunning!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Seatime


----------



## logan2z

Tony Abbate said:


> The hands and indicies are silver but I think it might be the AR coating that tints the color enough to give it a slight brassy look...I actually really love how it gives that look.


Thanks for the info. Really gorgeous watch.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Tony Abbate said:


> The hands and indicies are silver but I think it might be the AR coating that tints the color enough to give it a slight brassy look...I actually really love how it gives that look.


Wow, surprised! Every pic shows the hands and numerals to be gold. Are you able to get a pic of them looking silver? Great watch, by the way.


----------



## LH2

Marine Automatic no-date with sterling silver dial...


----------



## StufflerMike

LH2 said:


> Marine Automatic no-date with sterling silver dial...


Love it, owned the hw version for some time.


----------



## watchma

Ooops forgot the german thread , just arrived today b-)

(just) last years model Nivrel 510.001


----------



## merl

tango


----------



## Vig2000

Just got this one yesterday:


----------



## coelacanth

Sinn U200.


----------



## Archer

We have a few Germans in the house...

My Sinn 356 Flieger II sapphire - currently waiting for me to service it (customer's watches come first of course):



We recently made a little trip to Glashütte, and I picked this up:



My wife got the Tetra:



And this adds to her Sinn 456 with the blue MOP dial (and she also has a vintage DateJust she wears):



And the last one is my PanoReserve, here visiting where it was made last month:



Cheers, Al


----------



## Quartersawn

I was at work and the sunlight through the window was bouncing off my watch. Pulled out my phone and snapped a half-decent wrist shot (at 10:10!).


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Vig2000

sergio65 said:


>


Love this watch. The white dial is stunning.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## sduford

Really beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## genes888

That watch looks awesome! What model of Damasko is it?

Post up more pick please!



Vig2000 said:


> Just got this one yesterday:


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

genes888 said:


> That watch looks awesome! What model of Damasko is it?
> 
> Post up more pick please!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's the DC67 Si, which I've been lusting after for quite some time. Will post more pictures of it later on.


----------



## genes888

Awesome. Will have to check it out! Cheers


----------



## Tony Abbate

just plain love it...Stowa 1938 Chrono


----------



## Mirom

Steinhart Nav-B bronze ! :_)


----------



## citjet




----------



## unixshrk

citjet said:


>


Really nice!


----------



## citjet

Back from a full spa service and rebuild at WatchWorks, it's like its brand new now. IMO the perfect chronograph.


----------



## unixshrk

citjet said:


> Back from a full spa service and rebuild at WatchWorks, it's like its brand new now. IMO the perfect chronograph.


I will almost agree with you, here is mine bead blasted


----------



## watchalot




----------



## watchalot




----------



## genes888

Hi all,

Great photos on this thread!

Wrist shot of my newly acquired Dievas Vortex Professional on Rubber Strap!

Happy Holidays..










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## genes888

Great looking watch there mate! Loving these Damasko watches. 
Gotta get myself one I think! Lol....



akitadog said:


> Here is my new to me DC-66Si on the original Damasko Leather Strap. Very comfortable indeed. Also tried this watch on various NATO straps. Have to try to get me the new Damasko Steel bracelet. This is an awesome watch and I think it will become a real classic pilot's watch. So happy to have a Damasko again. Really missed my DA-46.
> 
> Akitadog​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached Images


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbbusybee

Just arrived the new Damasko DA363...stunning.


----------



## rhst1

Great thread! Thanks for all the shots!


----------



## ck1109

DA36 today, on a new strap.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## hokavan

Single tone


----------



## sci

Despite the Russian heritage, Poljot-International is a German made watch. Here my white Strela with Poljot 3133 movement:


----------



## StufflerMike

sci said:


> Despite the Russian heritage, Poljot-International is a German made watch. Here my white Strela with Poljot 3133 movement:


Alexander Shorokhoff Uhrenmanufaktur GmbH


----------



## CM HUNTER

stuffler said:


> Alexander Shorokhoff Uhrenmanufaktur GmbH


Pretty tame look from what you'd usually expect from Shorokhoff. I guess he keeps the avant garde designs for his own namesake line.


----------



## sci

The PI Strela is an re-issue of the classical chronograph from 1950-ties produced from First Moscow Watch Factory (Poljot) - Strela. The original Strela is known to be the first watch worn in open space (and de-facto chronograph of most Soviet space missions till the end of 70-ties). Here the original, which clarifies the inheritance of the design:








Also, Shorohkoff have several brands, the Poljot-Int. and Basilika being paying tribute to Russian watchmaking, while Shorokhoff is his high-end trendy line of watches.
sorry for the OT.


----------



## mtb2013




----------



## tomek123er

*Santa was here
*


----------



## CM HUNTER

tomek123er said:


> *Santa was here*
> View attachment 1319576


Santa has good taste too. Beautiful dial.


----------



## sduford

Love that watch, it's on my list, but probably not until 2015...


----------



## tomek123er

Love the slightly domed crystal, looks real nice with this dial


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36


----------



## sci

tomek123er said:


> *Santa was here
> *
> View attachment 1319576


Maybe you should consider making a photo in another time, when both hands are visible. Like this, it looks like something is missing.

P.S. just kidding. Very nice dial color.


----------



## Skribble5

Stowa. No logo but with date.


----------



## Steppy

Schauer Edition 3 and Schauer One Hander


----------



## David8b




----------



## coelacanth

Just got grey Zulu strap for my U200. I'm glad that the finish on the rings is closely matching the sandblasted finish on the case.


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## floydthebarber71




----------



## sergio65




----------



## unsub073




----------



## pjmaxm

Have been wearing my new to me Damasko DA37 for the past week. Very versatile tool watch that with a switch of a strap can go from casual tool watch to refined watch for the office.

Started out on the old stock strap, but that only lasted a few days.



Now have transitioned to a Nomos Shell Cordovan strap which is insanely comfortable and adds a refined vibe along with the off-white, sometimes cream looking dial.









Next it will be on a Bond Zulu for the weekend to go back to feeling like a rugged tool watch. The ease of changing straps makes we wonder how did I ever live without drilled lugs before.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Kemmner sterile dial on SS bracelet


----------



## pjmaxm

Taking liberties with "casual Friday" wearing flannel to work on a short holiday week so I switched to the Bond Zulu today.


----------



## tony11235

My recent purchase, *NIVREL Coeur de la Sarre: Sarreloius*


----------



## ck1109

pjmaxm said:


> Now have transitioned to a Nomos Shell Cordovan strap which is insanely comfortable and adds a refined vibe along with the off-white, sometimes cream looking dial.


That's a good idea! The watch looks good on the Nomos Shell Cordovan strap. I may just have to get one for my DA36 as well.


----------



## flyingpicasso

tony11235 said:


> My recent purchase, *NIVREL Coeur de la Sarre: Sarreloius*
> 
> View attachment 1325140
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325142


That's a nice looking watch. It looks like the love child of these two:


----------



## drdas007

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## akitadog

Nice Watch. I was thinking of getting one but ended up with something else. Oh well, that's life.

Enjoy that watch.Looks very nice. Still want one.

Regards, from the WET coast of BC canada.

Akitadog


----------



## akitadog

Well, that looks very nice. In my opinion, better than the DA-36.

Regards,

Akitadog


----------



## akitadog

Vig2000 said:


> Just got this one yesterday:


OHHHHHHH. Almost like that better than my DC-66Si. Awesome. Enjoy. Looks great.

Akitdog,

From the Sometimes WET coast of BC Canada.


----------



## gasspasser

Love this German!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

gasspasser said:


> Love this German!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool--not many of those around. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## RBrylawski

alexandrov said:


>


Love both watches and I'm betting that Ricardo on the right certainly holds its own for a fraction of the price of the Muhle


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36


----------



## Will_f

Alda_cz said:


> DA36


Very nice shots! I assume you shoot with a macro?


----------



## tony11235

flyingpicasso said:


> That's a nice looking watch. It looks like the love child of these two:


The Nivrel has Stowa's hands and Nomos's face!


----------



## Alda_cz

Will_f said:


> Very nice shots! I assume you shoot with a macro?


Thanks. Yes Ricoh GXR A12 50mm macro.


----------



## phil21

My Hacher atlantis









More pics here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/hacher-watch-960840.html


----------



## mimo5000

Night shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alda_cz

DA36, again


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Vig2000

Schofield Signalman GMT with an awesome English tweed strap; it's German engineered, but it is quite British at heart:


----------



## sergio65




----------



## T. Wong

Tutima Predator by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Ric Capucho

sergio65 said:


>


Fabulous.

Ric


----------



## sergio65

Thanks!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Ric Capucho said:


> Fabulous.
> 
> Ric


Is on my shortlist of current favorite watches, but I saw one at an AD last weekend for the first time and found it stunning, but larger than the dimensions suggest. It was a dream killer; I will now have to file the Sixties square chrono along with the IWC 5001, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms and others that I love, but that my wrist can't comfortably support.


----------



## sergio65

I have a 6.5 wrist and felt it was on the large side especially as the stock strap was too thick. But with the thinner strap I fitted I now fits perfectly.

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk 4


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## sergio65

Happy New Year!


----------



## EDNX

Happy new Year!

These are my two daily rockers, one military issued BUND and one model which applied for Luftwaffe but could not make it;-)


----------



## Patnmand

My new (as of yesterday) addition


----------



## Bwana1

Damasko DA45 on a Gunny Deep Red Custom strap









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt

Guinand Sr 40


----------



## LH2

Botta UNO Automatic...


----------



## Desert

Precise said:


> View attachment 959226
> 
> 
> View attachment 959228
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/wider-strap-my-da36-790855.html


Nice. How did you pick this up with a red second hand and not the yellowy green? Does the case still measure 40mm excluding the crown?


----------



## Desert

jbbusybee said:


> Just arrived the new Damasko DA363...stunning.
> 
> View attachment 1316019


Thanks for the pic. I love this dial lay out- my favourite BUT I hate that it is 42mm and not 40mm. May I ask what your wrist measures? 
Mine is 6.5" in circumfrance, 51mm wide and flat on top.
I am considering DA36 or DA34 instead of this model due to that it might be too big form me, but I really wanted DA363. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## alexandrov




----------



## LH2

Here's something different - A German-made digital to join my German mechanical watches. Junghans Mega Futura...


----------



## motzbueddel

Today the 103 St.

Greetings Steffen


----------



## Loco

My first Steinhart.








Have a great day everyone.

Dean


----------



## kkchome

My first GO


----------



## Robotaz

The 343 arrived today. #16.

It definitely fills the void for people with larger wrists. My wrist is 7.5-7.75" for reference. It wears a little larger than I'd expect from a 42mm. The big, open face helps that a lot.

Overall, very pleased.


----------



## akitadog

Decided to put a new (BC) BONETTO CINTURINI rubber strap on my Damasko DC-66Si. At first I put it on with the smooth side out. Didn't like that. Now have it on with the textured side out. So much better. Now I don't have to worry about wearing the watch with the leather strap near water. Usually if I am near water, it is only a matter of time before I am in it.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## CM HUNTER

Robotaz said:


> The 343 arrived today. #16.
> 
> It definitely fills the void for people with larger wrists. My wrist is 7.5-7.75" for reference. It wears a little larger than I'd expect from a 42mm. The big, open face helps that a lot.
> 
> Overall, very pleased.


That watch fits your large wrist perfectly. The extra 2mm for a watch like a Damasko makes a huge difference. Such a clear and legible dial and that AR is definitely doing its job. Very nice.


----------



## jonobailey

That Damasko dial configuration really works, with the indices and the outer numbers the balance looks perfect. I worry that with the 363 with two rows of numbers it may be a bit busy.

In fact I love it, and not overly 'toolish'. Unfortunately too big for my wrists and will be purchasing the DA36 or DA34 in time.

p.s. Anymore wrists shots, specifically from the side/bit more perspective?


----------



## Robotaz

CM HUNTER said:


> That watch fits your large wrist perfectly. The extra 2mm for a watch like a Damasko makes a huge difference. Such a clear and legible dial and that AR is definitely doing its job. Very nice.


Thank you very much. I must qualify my post though and point out that it does look larger due to perspective, but it does fit great. They really nailed it with the two cases that they have, but I really hope for a 42mm non-chrono bezel version, too.


----------



## ajdh




----------



## RBrylawski

kkchome said:


> My first GO


Congrats! It's beautiful. But it deserves a better focused picture!


----------



## Robotaz

jonobailey said:


> That Damasko dial configuration really works, with the indices and the outer numbers the balance looks perfect. I worry that with the 363 with two rows of numbers it may be a bit busy.
> 
> In fact I love it, and not overly 'toolish'. Unfortunately too big for my wrists and will be purchasing the DA36 or DA34 in time.
> 
> p.s. Anymore wrists shots, specifically from the side/bit more perspective?


I agree on the chapter numbers with just markers on the dial. The double-number version look too busy for me.

Don't be upset about sizes though, you have plenty of classics to choose from.

It slips right under my coat sleeves. Love it. I actually sold my Emperor Tuna over sleeve clearance issues and ordered my second Darth. I thought the Darth was so awesome the Emperor must be better. I was wrong. I also didn't like the black PVD on the bezel and crown where the Darth looks like raw titanium.

Sorry, I digress.


----------



## kkchome

I agree 100%. I'll try to take a few decent shots over the weekend.



RBrylawski said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful. But it deserves a better focused picture!


----------



## RBrylawski

kkchome said:


> I agree 100%. I'll try to take a few decent shots over the weekend.


Thanks! I'll be waiting.........


----------



## sduford

My new Archimede Pilot 42H Bronze. Love it, the case work is beautiful, the vintage lume looks great with the bronze case, just the right size for me and very comfortable.










Sent from a Galaxy S4 far far away...


----------



## David8b

sduford said:


> My new Archimede Pilot 42H Bronze. Love it, the case work is beautiful, the vintage lume looks great with the bronze case, just the right size for me and very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S4 far far away...


Oh man, that's a beaut!!!


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Monocrom

Loco said:


> My first Steinhart.
> View attachment 1338107
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Dean


That looks like the new Speedmaster Omega *should* have made.


----------



## drdas007

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## Bwana1

Tutima FX Pilot, on a Sirtoli Croc









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## ahkeelt

German family addition to Stow, Sinn and Others .......... a bit shy now but will coax it out for some good pics one of these days ;-)


----------



## Vig2000

ahkeelt said:


> German family addition to Stow, Sinn and Others .......... a bit shy now but will coax it out for some good pics one of these days ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1339607


Come out and play!


----------



## ahkeelt

Oh thank you Vig2000 (in 'watch' voice) but I am a bit shy....


----------



## ahkeelt

OK may a little....









.... this is not so bad afterall....









Ok, what the hell...........have at it.....


----------



## Vig2000

ahkeelt said:


> OK may a little....
> 
> View attachment 1339634
> 
> 
> .... this is not so bad afterall....
> 
> View attachment 1339643
> 
> 
> Ok, what the hell...........have at it.....
> 
> View attachment 1339646


Love the progression! Great Damasko; here's mine (not shy at all):


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## LockNLoad

Kaner said:


> My Damasko DA46 in old school bmx racing action today:


Hi Kaner,

Sorry to bother you I have a question for you, I recently purchased a DA 66 and love it to pieces however I was wondering what activities I could do with it.

I mountain bike and ride to work and wondered if the vibrations on the handle bars would damage the mechanism? Along with other rough activities.

Have you found your Damasko to be strong and holding up well.

Many thanks


----------



## merl




----------



## Matty01

Day 3 taking the beast for a swim
















Good lume, lasts all night


----------



## Shawn Lee

Been a lurker, decided to join watchuseek today! This is my 1 year old Laco!


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## sduford

Here's a better shot of my Archimede Pilot 42H. The blue highlights on the hands really play well with the light and are very beautiful, but the photo doesn't do them justice.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## RBrylawski

Shawn Lee said:


> Been a lurker, decided to join watchuseek today! This is my 1 year old Laco!
> 
> View attachment 1340453
> 
> View attachment 1340454
> 
> View attachment 1340455


Nice Watch and welcome to WUS!


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to the German Watches Forum and welcome to WUS as well. Nice Laco.


----------



## kkchome




----------



## RBrylawski

kkchome said:


>


Much Better! Simply Beautiful!! Thanks for the in-focus pic!!


----------



## Strong

One pic of my "D"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## Memphis1

Not a wrist shot but I just realized the clock in the meeting room. Junghans. So clean!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Memphis1 said:


> Not a wrist shot but I just realized the clock in the meeting room. Junghans. So clean!


One of the coolest pictures I've seen in this thread!


----------



## David8b

Does it wear really big on your wrist?


----------



## sduford

Looks like it's about the size of a U-Boat watch.

Sent from my Tegra Note 7


----------



## Memphis1

It's one of ahnold's watches... Lol


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## Shawn Lee

Bwana1 said:


> View attachment 1345063


The SAR is lovely!!!


----------



## LH2

Tutima FX...


----------



## EDNX

Tutima 750-02 TL


----------



## flyingpicasso

Memphis1 said:


> Not a wrist shot but I just realized the clock in the meeting room. Junghans. So clean!


If that's the breakroom clock I'd say your company has some class and/or artistic flair. Very cool.


----------



## krispilot

Steinhart Nav B-Chrono II


----------



## sduford

krispilot said:


> Steinhart Nav B-Chrono II


Looks fantastic in black! Congratulations.


----------



## sduford

Switched my Archimede Pilot 42H Bronze to a green Hirsch Terra strap, I think it looks fantastic and the strap is soft and very comfortable. The vintage green complements the vintage lume and bronze patina. This combo should age very well. I also bought a couple of Nato's for it but I like this combo so much I haven't even tried them.


----------



## El Gato

Muhle Glashutte Terrasport I


----------



## El Gato

Bwana1 said:


> View attachment 1345063


Love that SAR!


----------



## El Gato

sduford said:


> Switched my Archimede Pilot 42H Bronze to a green Hirsch Terra strap, I think it looks fantastic and the strap is soft and very comfortable. The vintage green complements the vintage lume and bronze patina. This combo should age very well. I also bought a couple of Nato's for it but I like this combo so much I haven't even tried them.
> 
> View attachment 1346665


That really looks awesome! Excellent choice on that strap.


----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## ahkeelt

I think this has to be one of the most photogenic watches I have seen here or otherwise....


----------



## mg.

ahkeelt said:


> View attachment 1344270


Where is that Concorde at? I flew on Concorde in the 90's and it creates an emotional moment every time I even see a picture of that great plane.

2 Pieces of superb engineering in the same shot.


----------



## ahkeelt

thanks! That is on top of Inrepid - a war ship docked in Hudson River on the west side of Manhattan - that you can go on and enjoy the museum.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Stowa Prodiver Limette on NATO

*


----------



## ferro01




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## symplectic

New arrival!


----------



## CM HUNTER

symplectic said:


> New arrival!
> 
> View attachment 1351840


Very nice. Congrats on your new Zurich.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope, today.

Ric


----------



## natesen

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## mickey45

Hi there,

Dirk Maier aka Rheinmeister. German watchmaker from Cologne. He did really nice watches in the past. Diver, Chronos...and Dresser.
42mm, Steel, Saphire also in the Back and a really nice high end decorared ETA Unitas movement.



Cheers

Mickey


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Automatic COSC.

Ric


----------



## Monocrom

It's a nice pic.

But we want to see the watch on your wrist... Not your balls.


----------



## pisar




----------



## jopex




----------



## coelacanth

Nomos Ludwig 33.










Note1: Car is parked.
Note2: Yes, it's the 33. My wrist is that tiny.


----------



## flyingpicasso

coelacanth said:


> Nomos Ludwig 33.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note1: Car is parked.
> Note2: Yes, it's the 33. My wrist is that tiny.


Looks terrific! :-!


----------



## sergio65

I have the same suede strap on my Tangente sport, looks fantastic.


----------



## ahkeelt

Damasko on Nato today...
Perfect for the snow day we are having in the NE


----------



## ahkeelt

jopex said:


>


^^ Excellent strap - may I ask what it is? ^^


----------



## RBrylawski

Monocrom said:


> It's a nice pic.
> 
> But we want to see the watch on your wrist... Not your balls.


Now that was funny!!


----------



## SangWoo

today watch


----------



## Bwana1

Tutima FX Pilot, on a Sirtoli Croc.


----------



## jopex

ahkeelt said:


> ^^ Excellent strap - may I ask what it is? ^^


Thanks. It's crown&buckle Phalanx. Still wearing U1 so here's another pic..


----------



## Monocrom

RBrylawski said:


> Now that was funny!!


I have absolutely no clue what you mean, good Sir. b-)


----------



## lmurtone

Junghans Max Bill.


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## pisar




----------



## sduford

My Archimede Pilot 42H Bronze now on a NatoStrapCo MI6 with bronze hardware. After two weeks of regular wear, the natural patina is coming on nicely.


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## pisar

unixshrk said:


>


One of the best Sinn's!!


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## ahkeelt

^^^ Bwana1 - nice! Would you be kind to offer wrist shots of this, DA36 and Sinn 756? I have started to ogle at ^^ this beauty above now...god this is a disease this watch buying...lol


----------



## Bwana1

Taking pics, my wi-fi is failing me in the snow storm. Ahkeelt I'll try to get some pics up, my son "borrowed" the 756 for the weekend :think:


----------



## coelacanth

I guess this particular watch doesn't get photographed with leather glove and aviator jacket on a motorcycle too often.


----------



## soaking.fused

coelacanth said:


> I guess this particular watch doesn't get photographed with leather glove and aviator jacket on a motorcycle too often.


Probably right, you are. Unless it is some auctioneer showing a motorcycle to a perspective bidder out in the cold weather...an auctioneer with fine taste in watches and assorted leather wear to keep warm.

Great watch you have here, well done.


----------



## EDNX




----------



## SangWoo

Damasko DA47


----------



## sergio65

GO 60's Square Chrono:


----------



## Ric Capucho

sergio65 said:


> GO 60's Square Chrono:


Very, very beautiful. I'll have one, some day.

Ric


----------



## Orsoni

Two days in a row for my MO! :-!


----------



## Bwana1

Kleine Schauer, on Staib mesh...Durowe 7420


----------



## drhr

coelacanth said:


> I guess this particular watch doesn't get photographed with leather glove and aviator jacket on a motorcycle too often.


Works for me, nice!!


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Fomenko

Looks like a 44 mm, but it´s 43. :-!


----------



## motzbueddel




----------



## rlane81




----------



## CM HUNTER

Fomenko said:


> Looks like a 44 mm, but it´s 43. :-!
> 
> View attachment 1364626


The most overlooked watch on the German forum, and can't for the life of me figure out why. Just beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Fomenko

CM HUNTER said:


> The most overlooked watch on the German forum, and can't for the life of me figure out why. Just beautiful. Congrats!


Fully agree with you, it's a beautiful watch. I was really torn between the black and the white dial at the time of purchase. Both the dial and the case are great!


----------



## Vig2000

Fomenko said:


> Looks like a 44 mm, but it´s 43. :-!
> 
> View attachment 1364626


Beautiful and as another poster said, much overlooked. Would love one of these.


----------



## Ygrene

arrived 4 days ago


----------



## Monocrom

Very nice!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Ygrene said:


> arrived 4 days ago
> 
> View attachment 1365671


Very nice indeed--great choice!


----------



## Bwana1

The Schauer Brothers, out for the day to play.


----------



## Shawn Lee

Ygrene said:


> arrived 4 days ago
> 
> View attachment 1365671


This looks really good!


----------



## Orsoni

Back to wearing the Stowa MO today...I find that the hand cranker has an engaging appeal that I find hard to resist :-!


----------



## motzbueddel

My favorite at the moment, the 857 UTC!










Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!

Greetings,

Steffen


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Bwana1

Tutima FX Pilot, on Sirtoli Croc


----------



## savedbythebell




----------



## monsoonmalabar




----------



## Armchair

Vig2000 said:


> Beautiful and as another poster said, much overlooked. Would love one of these.


Me too. I think if it were in the 38-41mm range it would get a lot more attention.


----------



## practicalwatch




----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage Stowa Landeron 248, ca. 1969.

Just returned from my watchmender who's nicely freshened up the gold plating and movement, so it's now as beautiful inside as it is outside. The tortoise shell dial is difficult to photograph, but hopefully this one gives you an idea.

Any guesses as to what my wife is called?

Ric


----------



## Armchair

Ric Capucho said:


> Vintage Stowa Landeron 248, ca. 1969.
> 
> Just returned from my watchmender who's nicely freshened up the gold plating and movement, so it's now as beautiful inside as it is outside. The tortoise shell dial is difficult to photograph, but hopefully this one gives you an idea.
> 
> Any guesses as to what my wife is called?
> 
> Ric


Mrs Capucho?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Armchair said:


> Mrs Capucho?


Frau Capucho, please.

Ric


----------



## merl




----------



## ahkeelt

merl said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot 42B Bronze


----------



## tibertov




----------



## pbj204

*Kazimon Nautilus II*


----------



## bvc2005

That's gorgeous! What's the case back like? I've got to wipe the drool from my keyboard now...


merl said:


>


----------



## ten13th

Sinnful Friday


----------



## logan2z




----------



## Tony Abbate

*Archimede Bronze Pilot 42H*


----------



## Bwana1

Tony Abbate said:


> *Archimede Bronze Pilot 42H*
> 
> View attachment 1377636


Great looking piece, congrats.


----------



## ahkeelt

logan2z said:


>


What is that blue thing next to this beauty? is that an audio jack?


----------



## logan2z

ahkeelt said:


> What is that blue thing next to this beauty? is that an audio jack?


Guitar cable.


----------



## Bwana1

Jorg Schauer Einzieger, on a Custom Europelli NOC Chromexcel Horween


----------



## Noah1

My NOMOS Tangomat GMT


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Vig2000

My UX enjoying some winter weather:


----------



## flyingpicasso

Noah1 said:


> My NOMOS Tangomat GMT
> View attachment 1377871


Nice! Would love to see a clearer shot of that dial!


----------



## Noah1

flyingpicasso said:


> Nice! Would love to see a clearer shot of that dial!


Apologies as I'm not the best with a camera and the fact that I only received the watch on Thursday so this is the best I've got.


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Noah1 said:


> Apologies as I'm not the best with a camera and the fact that I only received the watch on Thursday so this is the best I've got.
> View attachment 1379282


Congrats! Looks good!
B.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Noah1 said:


> Apologies as I'm not the best with a camera and the fact that I only received the watch on Thursday so this is the best I've got.
> View attachment 1379282


Fantastic watch--I love the execution of the 2nd timezone complication.


----------



## meinuhr

My brand new arrival (to me), and my second German. Gotta love reading the day in German... especially on Tuesday!


----------



## dowsing




----------



## kkchome

It's nice to have another German in the collection. It's been several years since I've had a Sinn and finally got around to getting another one. I'm very happy to have found one with the Lemania 5100 movement for a reasonable price and decent condition.


----------



## Hoppyjr

ahkeelt said:


> What is that blue thing next to this beauty? is that an audio jack?


Looks like a cable to connect electric guitar to amp.....


----------



## ahkeelt

Hoppyjr said:


> Looks like a cable to connect electric guitar to amp.....


Yeah thats what the poster said too . . .
thanks!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## ahkeelt

The German Loot . . .


----------



## gigel113

I'm a such a sucker for panda dials - my Sinn 103 A Sa


----------



## Donut

BB photo, sorry for the quality of the pic but not the watch...


----------



## akitadog

Hi, Here is a picture of my new Damasko DC-66Si on a Red Nato strap. could not find this color with brushed or beadblasted hardward, so this is with polished hardware.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## unixshrk

Sinn 103 Testaf.


----------



## ahkeelt

Some DA36 love


----------



## achilles

My Sinn 156 on rubber



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahkeelt

Some German Beer, German Watch, German Babe...

OK not so much on the last one...


----------



## Tony Abbate

Max Bill Chronoscope


----------



## dojoca

Here's one I haven't had on in awhile, Temption CGK203;


----------



## myke

Steinhart Nav B Uhr
LTd EDition Silver


----------



## Bwana1

Tutima FX Pilot...on Sirtoli Croc










Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## mreyman73

Just got this one this week.


----------



## Banko

Working from home today, but still wearing my newest "office" watch. 
Love the way the sun makes the dial come to life!

I am new to nomos but so far I am really impressed!


----------



## myehiel

Nomos Glashutte Orion on Hirsch strap.


----------



## flappylove

Banko said:


> Working from home today, but still wearing my newest "office" watch.
> Love the way the sun makes the dial come to life!
> 
> I am new to nomos but so far I am really impressed!


Which model is that? Lovely colour


----------



## persco




----------



## bttdtt

My Antea









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73

persco said:


>


Would you mind posting a couple more wrist shots of your MO and commenting on the fit? I'm interested in buying this watch but have some concerns that it'll be too large for my wrist (6.6 in.).

Thanks so much.


----------



## persco

mreyman73 said:


> Would you mind posting a couple more wrist shots of your MO and commenting on the fit? I'm interested in buying this watch but have some concerns that it'll be too large for my wrist (6.6 in.).
> 
> Thanks so much.


My wrist is 6.5. The MO will definitely not be too big. It's a very good size and very comfortable.


----------



## mreyman73

Very good. Thank you.


----------



## birdynamnam

This Stowa MO is really superb.
A white dial here too...



The same DA47 with a closer point of view



And darker point of view...



I play like a kid with light & white dial.
...Sorry

; )


----------



## myehiel

Junghans Max Bill with that wonderful _acrylic _crystal.


----------



## Banko

flappylove said:


> Which model is that? Lovely colour


Thank you for your kind words, it is the Zurich Blaugold.


----------



## gigel113

Not really a wrist shot, hope you guys won't mind

Sinn 103 A SA


----------



## carlhaluss

Last Saturday, I went into my Breitling AD to have a look. I discovered that they now have the Tutima brand. This is my first post on the German watch forum, I though you might like to see a couple of wrist shots of the Classic Flieger Chronograph. I was surprised to see it in the display case, and love the look with the steel bracelet:





I don't see this watch any more on the Tutima website, so I assume it has been discontinued production. For quite some time, I have been interested in this model, I just don't quite know why I haven't got one yet! I am definitely considering it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## achilles

Carl, it looks lovely. Go for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## merl




----------



## chiefeng

Damasko today.


----------



## mreyman73

persco said:


> My wrist is 6.5. The MO will definitely not be too big. It's a very good size and very comfortable.


Thanks for your reply. Sounds like I'll have to get one then. Oh, darn.


----------



## flyingpicasso

mreyman73 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Sounds like I'll have to get one then. Oh, darn.


Careful there! I don't know that it could be considered "definitely not too big." My wrist is about the same size (and flat); I have the 40mm Marine Auto and feel it's pushing the limits of acceptable for me because of the large light dial. The MO is a bit bigger and thicker, which may be perfectly fine with you. But it might not.


----------



## mreyman73

flyingpicasso said:


> Careful there! I don't know that it could be considered "definitely not too big." My wrist is about the same size (and flat); I have the 40mm Marine Auto and feel it's pushing the limits of acceptable for me because of the large light dial. The MO is a bit bigger and thicker, which may be perfectly fine with you. But it might not.


I hear you. I am holding off on a purchase of the MO for now. Even though I love the look of the watch and Stowa'a styling, I'm not 100% sure that the watch will fit me well, especially since I've been gravitating toward watches that have 38 - 40 mm case diameters. Love the watch, just not sure I want to drop that much dough with some uncertainty.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## fvndbrgh

Archimede Pilot XLA 45mm on 7" wrist.


----------



## Orsoni

Just received my Stowa Antea 365:


----------



## EDNX




----------



## Ric Capucho

EDNX said:


>


Well well well. Truly fabulous.

Ric


----------



## EDNX

Flying Equipment of a Fighter Pilot 1943: Wrist Chronograph and Wrist Compass AK39


----------



## zeljko

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

After a brief hiatus...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

the remaining germans . . .


----------



## carlhaluss

EDNX said:


>


That is truly a beautiful Hanhart! I only know of it, because of some research I did on the German Flieger Chronographs. I am looking at a new Tutima Flieger Chronograph. Maybe not an original, but a beautiful watch. I am sorry to hear that Tutima is no longer making that model. The leather NATO strap you have suits the watch very well. I am sure that you are very proud of it, and that is a watch you will never sell. I hope you continue to enjoy it for many years!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## TommyG

Stowa Marine Original on custom Micah (Vintagerstraps.com) flat black leather with steel colored stitching.


----------



## beechcustom

stanislav said:


> View attachment 648089
> 
> View attachment 648090


Beautiful! Is this 35mm or 38mm and can I ask, how big are your wrists? Thanks.


----------



## Ddorf

Ornatus Watch
Front







and back


----------



## jopex




----------



## Shawn Lee

My NATOs.


----------



## Monocrom

jopex said:


>


I didn't think the 556 was anti-magnetic. Good to know.


----------



## dhtjr

Monocrom said:


> I didn't think the 556 was anti-magnetic. Good to know.


I don't think it's fully anti-magnetic like the 856 or the old 656. I believe "antimagnetisch" on the 556 and many other Sinns refers to some movement parts (like the balance spring) being somewhat anti-magnetic, but only to about 4,800 A/m. The stronger 80,000 A/m (1000 Gauss) level of protection requires the inner iron core and a solid back (unless of course we include Omega's new Aqua Terra 15,000 Gauss, which translates to 1.2 million A/m, and has a display back).


----------



## Monocrom

Ah, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## RBrylawski

jopex said:


>


That may be the best looking Sinn I've seen yet. Very nice!


----------



## jopex

RBrylawski said:


> That may be the best looking Sinn I've seen yet. Very nice!


Thanks Rod, wearing it again today...


----------



## Banko

Wearing my Kemmner 007 today. Got to love that domed sapphire.


----------



## ferro01

So,erging polished from Erfurt


----------



## logan2z




----------



## velorider

Looks like this one is going to get another workout in the snow by the end of the weekend


----------



## gigel113

Today I had to attend a more formal event and wore my trusted vintage hand wound Junghans with this occasion:


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## Ygrene




----------



## birdynamnam

The combo : Damasko DA 47 and vintage leather strap ...



Always the same combo , on the wrist yet ...


----------



## tobitas




----------



## ahkeelt

tobitas said:


>


I have come so close to buying this ^ ... so many times...

Please post more pictures.... and if you can share your thoughts/review that would be great too...

Nice watch!!!!


----------



## tobitas

ahkeelt said:


> I have come so close to buying this ^ ... so many times...
> 
> Please post more pictures.... and if you can share your thoughts/review that would be great too...
> 
> Nice watch!!!!


Here you go 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/nivrel-coeur-de-la-sarre-sarreguemines-988103.html


----------



## Banko

Giving my dressy nomos a bit of wrist time. It may be just be me, but I think on a "minimal stitch" strap the watch is a bit more dressed down and goes okay with jeans.


----------



## myehiel

Makes life worth living, doesn't it?


----------



## ahkeelt

myehiel said:


> Makes life worth living, doesn't it?


^ Really, this good?
;-)


----------



## myehiel

ahkeelt said:


> ^ Really, this good?
> ;-)


Really... _ That _ good.


----------



## ahkeelt

myehiel said:


> Really... _ That _ good.


Well in that case..... lol
It certainly looks amazing...


----------



## jopex

Trying out some straps.. still prefer the bracelet though.


----------



## LH2




----------



## pbj204

Kazimon Nautilus II


----------



## sergio65

long tme didn't put this one on, at least a week 










PS: this one also makes life worth living  probably makes me want live multiple lives


----------



## sergio65

same watch, close ups:

very little processing, hand held camera. artificial light.


----------



## EDNX




----------



## myehiel

jopex said:


> Trying out some straps.. still prefer the bracelet though.


That is quite tidy...


----------



## myehiel

sergio65 said:


> same watch, close ups:
> 
> very little processing, hand held camera. artificial light.


It's possible I teared up a little bit... But, I'll not admit it.


----------



## RBrylawski

Took this in the car tonight on my way home from work..........Muhle Glashutte 29er Big


----------



## Patnmand

My latest acquisition on a Honey croc strap from Watch Obsession. Can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Ken123

Tangente today:







--Ken.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## natesen

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbradley02

sbradley02 said:


> Got this a few weeks ago. That is a titanium Mega 1000 with the leather band from the stainless version.


The leather band wore out. I wasn't real impressed with it, it was thick and just cracked (and expensive at ~ $60), so I replaced it with the titanium band. I think I like the look even better and I really don't notice the extra weight. Also improves the WWVB sync.


----------



## ferro01

Weekend decision.......


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## tibertov

Damasko


----------



## ahkeelt

^ me likie !!


----------



## Ygrene

Another Archimede


----------



## Ka-kui




----------



## myehiel

Stowa Flieger today.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Seatime on mesh


----------



## Sagitar

Vintage Glashutte









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Changed from this non German watch earlier....










.....to the Sinn 103 St!

Greetings,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tourby Watches

Limited Tourby Pilot Vintage + Limited Wolverine 1000 Mile Boots Cordovan


----------



## bvc2005

Tourby Watches said:


> Limited Tourby Pilot Vintage + Limited Wolverine 1000 Mile Boots Cordovan


 Wow Factor!


----------



## ddthanhbb

Love it


----------



## jopex

Yesterday:










Today:


----------



## Dufresne

Tourby Watches said:


> Limited Tourby Pilot Vintage + Limited Wolverine 1000 Mile Boots Cordovan
> 
> View attachment 1415695


Best "accessory" pic I've seen in a long time. Love those boots!


----------



## korolev




----------



## sergio65




----------



## godplaysdice

My newest addition...


----------



## tibertov




----------



## LH2

Damasko DA36 Black...


----------



## Tony Abbate

Nomos Tangente 38 on a 7 1/4 wrist


----------



## davidtsee

Finally joined in on the German club.. cheers to Angela Merkel for standing up to the politics going on right now.


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## baroiic

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

davidtsee said:


> Finally joined in on the German club.. cheers to Angela Merkel for standing up to the politics going on right now.


Beautiful piece! Congrats!

BTW- Cool pic of the Omega Ranchero in the background. If I am not mistaken, I saw a very similar photo in GQ once. Made me want one something fierce.


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## Bwana1

Very nice choices guys.


----------



## tibertov

Beautiful picture Ahkeelt.


----------



## ahkeelt

tibertov said:


> Beautiful picture Ahkeelt.


Thanks tibertov. 
Your pictures are professional quality....
(And sorry for the wrong PM)

thanks! to you too Bwana1 - you made my decision a bit easier....


----------



## Bwana1

ahkeelt said:


> Thanks tibertov.
> Your pictures are professional quality....
> (And sorry for the wrong PM)
> 
> thanks! to you too Bwana1 - you made my decision a bit easier....


Congrats on the new acquisition, it's a wonderful piece....how you digging the lume ?


----------



## ahkeelt

Bwana1 said:


> Congrats on the new acquisition, it's a wonderful piece....how you digging the lume ? [/QUOTE
> 
> I like the lume - I was unnecessarily concerned - its not "omg what
> the heck is that on your wrist" lume - but a well balanced sohpisticated
> one. Thanks for your guidance.
> 
> Amazingly, the EZM3 sold and DC67 purchased simultaneously so - it was
> a net neutral deal...


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## hub6152

Lovin my UTS!!


----------



## ddthanhbb

Another "made in Germany" in my collection, happy


----------



## CM HUNTER

hub6152 said:


> Lovin my UTS!!


As well you should. That case is just magnificent.


----------



## Will3020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

back on its original strap ...


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage Stowa Landeron 248, ca. 1969.

Ric


----------



## Floki




----------



## Ygrene




----------



## StufflerMike

Ygrene said:


> View attachment 1428754


Excellent match.


----------



## ahkeelt

We had a nice 55F day yesterday so I took 67 for a ride around the block...across the state line, over the bridge, and back. The bad boy had fun.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## JonS1967

Ric Capucho said:


> Vintage Stowa Landeron 248, ca. 1969.
> 
> Ric


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## Donut




----------



## kawalaser




----------



## Lightwater

Donut said:


>


Very nice. Other half won't allow me to sell property to buy!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## ddthanhbb

Nice watch Ric! i am waiting for the same watch with you 

Now i wear this


----------



## progman2000

DC67SI on Sinn rubber & deployment. I know some people find the combining of accessories odd but man it's comfortable. It's been my goto wear...










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Lee




----------



## LH2

Tutima Pacific...


----------



## Tony Abbate

Archimede Pilot 42H on a Kain Heritage ostrich strap


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope, again.

Ric


----------



## mitadoc

I owned the same Max Bill for couple of weeks and then I sold it in order to fund another purchase. I still miss it. Wonderfull and unique timepiece. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote555




----------



## dgrasparil

Sharing my first German. A new-to-me Stowa Flieger, on custom brown leather shoes.


----------



## merl




----------



## Steppy




----------



## jopex




----------



## myehiel




----------



## Ygrene




----------



## ahkeelt

On top of Empire State Building ...


----------



## persco




----------



## Ken123

Waiting for the train.


----------



## flyingpicasso

ahkeelt said:


> On top of Empire State Building ...
> 
> View attachment 1435531


Tourist walks up to you in Crocs, socks, and a camera around her neck: "You get the most beautiful pictures from up here, don't you?!"
You: "Ummm...well...I'm actually just here to get a cool shot of my Damasko. It's my watch...it's, uh, German..."
Tourist: "Oh is that the one with the silicon spring on the escapement?"
You: :-0


----------



## Odin43

ahkeelt said:


> On top of Empire State Building ...
> 
> View attachment 1435531


Cool pic


----------



## Odin43

Sinning today


----------



## Tangomat602




----------



## achilles

Odin43 said:


> Sinning today


That's nice. :-!

@Odin43: What canvas strap is that and what buckle are you using?


----------



## Odin43

achilles said:


> That's nice. :-!
> 
> @Odin43: What canvas strap is that and what buckle are you using?


Thanks! It's a strap that came with my Halios Tropik B but it is very similar to this one. I am using a hybrid pvd buckle from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## jak02




----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot 42B Bronze


----------



## RS89

Just picked up this guy yesterday, I couldn't be happier.

I love its simple elegance and the fact that it retains a bit of playfulness, character, and cool retro-styling while still being a dress watch.


----------



## CM HUNTER

jonathanp77 said:


> Archimede Pilot 42B Bronze
> View attachment 1438799


Very nice. First of the Archimede B dials I've seen in the wild. The bronze looks really good.


----------



## jak02

RS89 said:


> Just picked up this guy yesterday, I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I love its simple elegance and the fact that it retains a bit of playfulness, character, and cool retro-styling while still being a dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 1438926


Beautiful timepiece. Congrats, and wear it in good health.


----------



## RS89

Posting photo I originally intended to post; I'm not too savvy on this forum...:-d


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## unixshrk

Dusk in Texas with the 156


----------



## Rail

LIMES 1Tausend - Just received it this morning.


----------



## twostirish222

Absolutely mesmerized by this one..


----------



## jonathanp77

CM HUNTER said:


> Very nice. First of the Archimede B dials I've seen in the wild. The bronze looks really good.


Thanks. Yes the patina is nicely developing.


----------



## soaking.fused

Seatime

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice shirt-watch-match.


----------



## soaking.fused

stuffler said:


> Nice shirt-watch-match.


Thank you for noticing and the compliment.

Here's a few more..




























Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## GuB

Here's my GUB 74. Thank you Mike once again ;-)


----------



## ferro01




----------



## Kid_A




----------



## ted5

My new one.


----------



## JonS1967

RS89 said:


> Just picked up this guy yesterday, I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I love its simple elegance and the fact that it retains a bit of playfulness, character, and cool retro-styling while still being a dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 1438926


This entire line is beautiful. Congratulations! Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh

My new laco


----------



## ahkeelt

Dang - ^ that looks a bot oddishly large due to the angle of the picture. Would you put up some more pictures. The watch looks sweet!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## martin_blank

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh

ahkeelt said:


> Dang - ^ that looks a bot oddishly large due to the angle of the picture. Would you put up some more pictures. The watch looks sweet!


Thanks. It's humongous


----------



## Darth Hotdog

A lovely spring ski day with my Sinn EZM3 at Marmot Basin, Jasper National Park, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Camera Bill




----------



## ahkeelt

Darth Hotdog said:


> A lovely spring ski day with my Sinn EZM3 at Marmot Basin, Jasper National Park, Alberta, Canada


Nice! You still have snow there!!!!!


----------



## ferro01

Tutima Military Twins


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## birdynamnam

Hey ! this chrono just above is really pretty...


----------



## ahkeelt

birdynamnam said:


> Hey ! this chrono just above is really pretty...


Very nice! What strap is this please?


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## MikeAB




----------



## StufflerMike

Sorry to ask, but what makes it a german watch ?


----------



## achilles

stuffler said:


> Sorry to ask, but what makes it a german watch ?


Funny, I wanted to ask the same thing......:-d


----------



## birdynamnam

Well , 
I'm pretty sure this one should be a German watch


----------



## Vig2000

Schofield Signalman. Keeps getting deleted every time I post it here despite the fact that it is made in Germany as stated on the dial. If a watch is made in Germany, wouldn't that, by definition, make it a German-made watch?


----------



## rationaltime

Vig2000 said:


> Schofield Signalman. Keeps getting deleted every time I post it here despite the fact that it is made in Germany as stated on the dial. If a watch is made in Germany, wouldn't that, by definition, make it a German-made watch?


Schofield is a British company. I guess the Signalman is German in the same
sense that some Precista models are German, though I suppose the £3,550
price puts the Signalman in a different category. I am not here to give you
a hard time. I don't care whether your watch is German or if your photo
shows it on your wrist. Still, I don't expect to see much discussion of
Schofield watches on this forum.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Will.buelic

rationaltime said:


> Schofield is a British company. I guess the Signalman is German in the same sense that some Precista models are German, though I suppose the £3,550price puts the Signalman in a different category. I am not here to give you a hard time. I don't care whether your watch is German or if your photo shows it on your wrist. Still, I don't expect to see much discussion of Schofield watches on this forum.Thanks,rationaltime


i think the schofield guy was just asking a question...that was a bit of a passive-aggressive response.


----------



## Vig2000

Will.buelic said:


> i think the schofield guy was just asking a question...that was a bit of a passive-aggressive response.


Alright, alright. I'm sure he meant no harm with his comment, and he's right, Schofield is indeed a British brand; their new piece does have "England" stamped on it. To quell all, here is an undisputably German watch


----------



## rationaltime

That is nice.









I have the first two generations of Sinn Hydro. I will think about if there is a way
to add the latest.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## unixshrk

rationaltime said:


> That is nice.
> 
> View attachment 1448056
> 
> 
> I have the first two generations of Sinn Hydro. I will think about if there is a way
> to add the latest.
> 
> View attachment 1448059
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Wait. You have a 810? NICE!!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## Orsoni

Vig2000 said:


> Alright, alright. I'm sure he meant no harm with his comment, and he's right, Schofield is indeed a British brand; their new piece does have "England" stamped on it.


I read somewhere on the net, I can't remember where, that Schofield moved their assembly facility from Germany to England in mid-2013 but, the watches still carried the Made In Germany tag because it was too late to change.

I notice in their PR photos, that the pictures are taken at such an angle that, the Made In Germany tag is obscured from view.


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## unixshrk

Back in 1999 Sinn Flyback


----------



## achilles

My Sinn 156 & 103 Klassik.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlanding

Easy to read



Glen


----------



## Camera Bill

Damasko DA46 (in Alaska).


----------



## ahkeelt

Camera Bill said:


> View attachment 1449693
> 
> Damasko DA46 (in Alaska).


Oh beautiful picture ..this one...Bill. Can you offer us a bigger size of this here? Also, you should post it on 
Damasko's facebook page. Many thanks!


----------



## chickenlittle

Sinn 356


----------



## soaking.fused

My Seatime on rubber.










Stowa

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## soaking.fused

Double post by mistake..here is another shot on the Stowa rubber.


----------



## sci

Laco


----------



## Shawn Lee

Changed to a green NATO.


----------



## stefano11

enjoying these 2 Germans today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

Life is cool today...


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## birdynamnam

The same with different strap


----------



## hun23




----------



## Quartersawn

Stowa x2


----------



## Tom-G

My first new autowinder purchase since 1970. I'm not a watch collector like most of you fine people, so this is my new everyday watch. The watch band was changed out at order time to properly fit my 22cm wrist. It was everything I hoped for.


----------



## achilles

Welcome onboard Tom-G! Your first new purchase after a long time happens to be a damn fine one...kudos mate! :-!


----------



## flyingpicasso

achilles said:


> Welcome onboard Tom-G! Your first new purchase after a long time happens to be a damn fine one...kudos mate! :-!


Agree...I like this one more every time I see it. I would love to see a shot of it in the dark with the lume lit up.


----------



## ahkeelt

A $40 strap, a $28 strap, and then $60 strap did not do what a $6 strap plus a $6 in buckle, plus $3 in shipping did.

I tell you this strap was made for Damasko - bought 2 of these and a maroon nato for the 36 and 67. These straps fit it right. Nice matt black finish - highlight the watch like it should be. Love it!


----------



## achilles

That looks like a Maratec strap. Well done! I myself was thinking of getting one for my Sinn U1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Tom-G said:


> My first new autowinder purchase since 1970. I'm not a watch collector like most of you fine people, so this is my new everyday watch. The watch band was changed out at order time to properly fit my 22cm wrist. It was everything I hoped for.
> View attachment 1457707


Really like the strap on this. Which one is it?


----------



## Tom-G

franksf said:


> Really like the strap on this. Which one is it?


Hi franksf, when I said "changed out the band", I meant I had them put on a _longer_ version of the standard Nomos Ahoi textile band. I really like how light, flat, and almost infinitely adjustable it is. For me it's perfect for everyday wear on the job. Tom-G


----------



## davvman




----------



## tomek123er




----------



## LH2

Laco Paderborn...


----------



## birdynamnam

Always the same old...



Sorry !


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## WareagleSig

Just got this today, got it here on WUS. Archimede, prob 3-4 years old.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate

*Union Glashütte Noramis Big Date *


----------



## Churlish

Tony Abbate said:


> *Union Glashütte Noramis Big Date *


I really like this watch! Lovely photos too.


----------



## soaking.fused

Seatime



















Blue bezel

Soak.


----------



## ferro01




----------



## Svennos

MeisterSinger Unomatik


----------



## sookoon

Zais 3-register chronograph with Landeron 42 mvt and Staybrite case. It's really not a large watch; I just unfortunately have dainty wrists.


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice Zais, but still swiss made and this thread is for ....Germans only....


----------



## birdynamnam

The typo on the dial reminds me the Nomos design (lungs too even if it's difficult to compare on this picture)


----------



## Ygrene

Again...


----------



## Tony Abbate

*Union Glashütte Noramis Big Date *


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sookoon

stuffler said:


> Nice Zais, but still swiss made and this thread is for ....Germans only....


Oop, sorry, I should have read the bylaws more closely... :rodekaart


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## Will3020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski

Will3020 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Steinhart, but you do know it's Swiss Made, right? And this is the Germans Only Forum.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## birdynamnam

Superb (morning ?) light on this Archimede deckwatch 
Really nice Ygrene


----------



## Tony Abbate

Union Glashütte Noramis Big Date


----------



## CM HUNTER

Ygrene said:


> View attachment 1462304
> 
> View attachment 1462305


A bonafide Archie fan, I love it. Two beauties!


----------



## birdynamnam

A weird reflection on the sapphire of my Damasko caught by camera


----------



## jonathanp77

Took it off my wrist to take a shot of the alpha movement.


----------



## Monocrom

RBrylawski said:


> Nice Steinhart, but you do know it's Swiss Made, right? And this is the Germans Only Forum.


He's not the first to get confused. Gunther Steinhart is German. But his brand's watches aren't made in Germany.


----------



## rationaltime

RBrylawski said:


> Nice Steinhart, but you do know it's Swiss Made, right? And this is the Germans Only Forum.


I am not so militant about "Germans Only" or wrist shots,
but do not post any dog souvenirs.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## StufflerMike

The one I used to own


----------



## DanielW

Just to follow this great topic a awefull iPhone photo










Strap has to break in, but im in love !

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## ferro01




----------



## ck1109

Love the blue AR coating.


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa










Blue seatime 
Prodiver

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## pjmaxm

Start of the week with new daily wearer: my new to me Sinn 556A. Only had it a few days but thinking I have found my watch. A great blend of traits that I see as a smaller refined rugged watch. 
Had a Damasko DA37 and it is an amazing watch but was just a tad thick for shirt cuffs and realized I really do prefer a bracelet. The Damasko is definitely more "tool watch" than this Sinn and while quite refined for being a tool watch was not the blend I was looking for everyday.


----------



## ajtom

Laco Augsburg, new to me today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## SangWoo

My Item!!!


----------



## motzbueddel

Greetings,

Steffen


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## ahkeelt

Rick - what's the oblong oval shaped reflection or stain in the mid picture above?


----------



## inlieu

SangWoo said:


> My Item!!!


I really like your strap. What is it?


----------



## Orsoni

It's starting to get too hot here in Saudi for leather straps so, been wearing this for the last 3 days


----------



## SangWoo

Sinn Ezm-3


----------



## SangWoo

inlieu said:


> I really like your strap. What is it?


This is korea pjs strap

½Ã°èÁÙ,½Ã°è,¼Õ¸ñ½Ã°è,³²ÀÚ½Ã°è,¿©ÀÚ½Ã°è,¼¼ÀÌÄÚ,¸®¿À½º½Ã°èÁÙ,·ç¹Ì³ì½º½Ã°èÁÙ,¿ÍÄ¡Ä¹

It will not work Global buying


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ferro01

Steinhart SAWLE


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## akitadog

My new to me Sinn UX SDR, this time on an Orange and Black Nato.

Awesome watch. Really like this one. Probably keep forever.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope again. On a business trip to Frankfurt, so seemed appropriate.

Ric


----------



## inlieu

I see, oh well. I really like the grey look. Thanks for the info!



SangWoo said:


> This is korea pjs strap
> 
> ½Ã°èÁÙ,½Ã°è,¼Õ¸ñ½Ã°è,³²ÀÚ½Ã°è,¿©ÀÚ½Ã°è,¼¼ÀÌÄÚ,¸®¿À½º½Ã°èÁÙ,·ç¹Ì³ì½º½Ã°èÁÙ,¿ÍÄ¡Ä¹
> 
> It will not work Global buying


----------



## achilles

My Laco Kiel on an after-market croc strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Lee

Sunny day!


----------



## Bidle

Today starting with my newest watch, which arrived today. A nice find for a bargain!! A Bifora 120 Chronometer in steel. Was really lucky to find it and even got matching numbers. :-!

After it my Orange Doxa, to celebrate Kingsday in the Netherlands!! Every year it is a big orange party, so feel free to join! 


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

And the Doxa when I leave the house for the festivities:

Have a nice day!!!


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## Mario1974

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ME302C met Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

GO 60's square chrono


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot 42B bronze


----------



## gummo_70

Bifora Skindiver 115


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## systech




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## hun23

My second German.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Updated pickies of the Stowa Flieger.

Ric


----------



## ahkeelt

Rain rain go away...


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## hun23




----------



## Ygrene




----------



## birdynamnam

Superb chrono Archimede


----------



## Apollo83

Stowa Antea KS showing some blued steel at sunset


----------



## birdynamnam

Double WS with Mrs Birdynamnam who likes her Damasko


----------



## Lucible




----------



## Dufresne

Newly acquired Max Bill auto on distressed leather. I've said it before, but this one may actually be a keeper.


----------



## achilles

My favorite, Sinn 103 Klassik!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kacee

Newly serviced DA37


----------



## ck1109

Nomos Tangente Norma - trying to capture the shimmery texture of the dial


----------



## Mgmcaleer

Got this for my 50th birthday


----------



## janiboi

Love my Flieger, due to the history this watch represents...


----------



## janiboi

Excellent choice!


----------



## Rich-L

UTS 4000M. Don't wear it to sleep, you can hurt yourself!!!


----------



## birdynamnam

Pretty DC 66...



Lovely dial...



;-)


----------



## soaking.fused

Wardrobe change; seatime.










Prodiver

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## drhr

Hard to capture the beauty of this dial in (my) pics . . .


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede


----------



## Rich-L

Creative shot too.... 



jonathanp77 said:


> Archimede
> View attachment 1481945


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## pjmaxm




----------



## jonathanp77

Fighting the Monday blues at work by taking a break and admiring the Orion.


----------



## Gretsch308

Got it Friday!


----------



## JonS1967

Gretsch308 said:


> Got it Friday!


Beautiful watch! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LH2




----------



## Gretsch308

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful watch! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## WareagleSig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 1482511


Where is there an Me 262? Or are we looking at a composite?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mebiuspower

rationaltime said:


> Where is there an Me 262? Or are we looking at a composite?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


That's a real one at the USAF Museum.

Messerschmitt Me 262 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kilovolt

Just received: Nomos Orion Weiss 35 mm


----------



## Petercramer

My new Elysee Chrono big date


----------



## birdynamnam

With stealth small second



;-)

Edit:
Small second is back with (plenty of ) colors


----------



## Gretsch308




----------



## petethegreek

It's time for the weekend, so here's a snapshot before it comes off.


----------



## hun23

U1


----------



## birdynamnam

Mrs Birdynamnam...



Mr Birdynamnam...



& Both...



(big fan club here ; ) )


----------



## ahkeelt

birdynamnam said:


> & Both...
> 
> 
> 
> (big fan club here ; ) )


Nice! Mr. 's watch is a minute behind.... don't get into trouble with the Mrs!
)


----------



## ferro01




----------



## DeVillean

Lume Shot At Night, Then During The Day...


----------



## achilles

ferro01 said:


>


Love the Lemanias !!! :-!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## ahkeelt

This is back on this week.

I struck a deal yesterday night to sell this. I was excited that I would get something else. I brought out the box and stuff, cleaned out the entire package, set time, and took pictures to send to buyer. Sent pictures. Then put on the watch for one last time. I flaked! I could not sell it. I pondered for an hour and then wrote a very apologetic email. I feel bad for doing this, but I know I would have regretted selling my forst Damasko, barely a few months old, away. So to make up with the 36, she gets to ride my wrist for a week or mor, while 67 goes back in the box.

Oh also, I found a 100 cigar box in the basement the other day. Last night I cleaned it out and it now houses my Germans. The Stowas, Sinns and Damaskos.

The search is on for a real dress watch - thin, low height, all dial, blue sunburst, no date/day, clean dial, applied markers. Handwound would be great. Auto would do just fine. Limit $2000. Prefer a German. No hurry on this though - Stowa MO does the job till I find it. The 36 does the work too.


----------



## flyingpicasso

ahkeelt said:


> The search is on for a real dress watch - thin, low height, all dial, blue sunburst, no date/day, clean dial, applied markers. Handwound would be great. Auto would do just fine. Limit $2000. Prefer a German. No hurry on this though - Stowa MO does the job till I find it. The 36 does the work too.


Be nice if you could find one of these. (This by Haf


----------



## Bradjhomes

flyingpicasso said:


> Be nice if you could find one of these. (This by Haf


I really, really, really, really want this so much. It hurts that I can't have it.


----------



## Highlyironic73

Hi all - I blame this forum for a significant uplift in the amount of money I spend on watches.....this arrived today


----------



## flyingpicasso

Highlyironic73 said:


> Hi all - I blame this forum for a significant uplift in the amount of money I spend on watches.....this arrived today












Niiiiiiice!!


----------



## birdynamnam

Yes,
Nice to see a customer picture about this new watch from Stowa.


----------



## EDNX




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ric Capucho

This lovely thing again; the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1491239


What *is* that?

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## ajdh

Sinn 857UTC


----------



## Contaygious




----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## Bradjhomes

Ric Capucho said:


> What *is* that?
> 
> Ric


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/unicorn-club-whos-member-1028457.html


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## coelacanth

Put my Max Bill hand-wind on Nomos velour straps. I think it works well.


----------



## dhtjr

coelacanth said:


> Put my Max Bill hand-wind on Nomos velour straps. I think it works well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks terrific. If you get the chance, would love to see a wrist shot from a distance to get a better perspective on how the 34mm wears. Appears to wear big for its size due to the small bezel, and would probably work fine on my smaller (6.5) wrist. But closeups always distort. Thanks.


----------



## CM HUNTER

coelacanth said:


> Put my Max Bill hand-wind on Nomos velour straps. I think it works well.


I agree. Works very well. Great trio too BTW.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Updated pickies of the Stowa Flieger Auto COSC wot I snapped today.

Ric


----------



## jdp_69

is that a tesla???


----------



## EDNX

Here is my Sinn 156 on the original Sinn signed NSA Bracelet.


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## BDIC

New addition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

welcome to this new Archimede


----------



## Bwana1

MG SAR in Antigua today









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## birdynamnam

Hard to take me eyes off this Junghans Max Bill .
The combo with Nomos bracelet is superb...

Same old for today :





;-)


----------



## thoerge

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## thoerge

Marcello C 
Hydrox








Sinn U1








Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rudwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1958

Ok my latest acquisition. I like it..


----------



## rationaltime

mark1958 said:


> Ok my latest acquisition. I like it..


Nice. So do I.

Can you show us some detail of the strap end links?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## Contaygious

Nice strap! ^^^


----------



## birdynamnam

The strap is a db10 made by James Hyman.
I understand it's not everyone cup of tea.
But the strap is well done and very comfortable.
The used leather balance very well the clear (clinical ) dial of the watch...



A nice season...


----------



## thoerge

Today Sinn U1 on black Nato


----------



## Bwana1

MG SAR Antiguan rainforest









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## ffeelliixx

sent from my Note 3


----------



## LH2

Sinn 358 Acrylic...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Lucible

Every time Brad, every time. It's just utterly divine. And that strap looks great, sorry for ever doubting it!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Lucible said:


> Every time Brad, every time. It's just utterly divine. And that strap looks great, sorry for ever doubting it!


I was tempted to caption this photo "Lucy, I've had some time to think about the strap, and I'm afraid you're wrong"


----------



## Lucible

Bradjhomes said:


> I was tempted to caption this photo "Lucy, I've had some time to think about the strap, and I'm afraid you're wrong"


But in order to fully review my opinion, I'm afraid you're going to have to let me have it. Sorry.


----------



## ferro01




----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## LH2

New EZM3...


----------



## AaaVee

Not exactly wrist shot.. but Today took my Nomos Club Datum to watchmaker for a routine check and used this opportunity to take a snapshot of the movement


----------



## RBrylawski

Just got this new UTS 1000M V2 yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## metatime

Here are mine... a Glashutte Original Senator Sixties and a Sinn UX


----------



## Joaqs

Military Friday


----------



## IRBilldozer

Just picked up my first German at UPS last night. Damasko has really stunned me on the quality. Really glad I decided to pick up the DA36.

Not the best photo but I blame my phone. Going to do some shots with my fiance's D3100 this afternoon once my Isofrane gets delivered.


----------



## RBrylawski

The sun shining through the windshield of my Mercedes on my UTS 1000m V2


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## birdynamnam

:-d


----------



## RBrylawski

This new UTS just likes to be photographed in my Mercedes. Maybe it's a German thing??










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Contaygious

Loving my first day!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## myehiel

Overlooking the Atlantic from the twentieth floor in Virginia Beach.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## unsub073

Put the U1 bracelet on the 857


----------



## Silvan

Elysee Kö2


----------



## magbarn

My first German watch to go with my German car. I first bought a Rodina homage but wow the real thing is so much better! The thickness difference for one....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucebobby




----------



## CM HUNTER

brucebobby said:


> View attachment 1508845


Don't see enough Leviathans floating around.


----------



## brucebobby

CM HUNTER said:


> Don't see enough Leviathans floating around.[/QUOTE
> 
> Glad I'm not alone in my appreciation of this one. It's built so well, and is incredibly versitile. I'm loving it.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC again.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## IRBilldozer

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1509285


Brad, what is this watch? The dial has me intrigued.


----------



## Bradjhomes

IRBilldozer said:


> Brad, what is this watch? The dial has me intrigued.


Limited edition Stowa Antea with a stainless steel dial. I did a post about it in f71 a couple of weeks ago (it was called something like 'Unicorn Club - who's a member?'


----------



## IRBilldozer

Today my grail arrived in the mail. The Nomos Tangente is sitting beautifully on my wrist. My fiancé has truly out done herself with this gift.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike

Nice with the green bezel................but that's real *green*








owned/stolen


----------



## Contaygious




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Sunny, innit.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Not sure if the aircraft that bombed flat my grandmother's childhood house was a Heinkel or a Junkers, but I always thought the He 111 was one cool looking aircraft. Nana (as a young girl) and her immediate family were in their cellar at the time, so were buried under the rubble. They were dug out after three days no worse for wear, and so they resumed life as plucky East Enders did in those days.

A few months after the European war ended, she met my Grandpa who'd been a Lancaster bomber pilot. By then his primary job was to ferry senior staff to and fro around Europe. Ex-Lanc crews were demon navigators, of course. Poor old bastard had survived almost three tours (the last one cut short by the end of hostilities) but it was those months afterwards that did for him. The cities in rubble, and the aircraft wreckage littering the coastal mud flats. Night pilots in wartime don't get to see such things, but now he was flying over Europe in plain daylight for the first time ever.

Nature took its course, they married and raised four kids and saw six grand kids, and to date have four great grand kids. My Nana died last year, and Grandpa a couple of years before that.

Both always felt terribly sorry for the people on the ground. And in the air. Either side. They felt sorry for either side.

Ric


----------



## EDNX

Ric Capucho said:


>


The shown aircraft has never bombed any town in Europe, because it is a spanish post war licence built CASA 2.111 with British Merlin engines. You can see it on the big air intake and the exhaust at the top. The German Daimler Benz DB-601 was an inverted V12 engine and had the exhaust down.

Some of these spanish and Merlin equipped CASA were painted as Luftwaffe Aircrafts for the "Battle of Britain" movie of the 1960's.

BTW nice a very nice watch and thanks for sharing the story of your relatives|>


----------



## EDNX

Junghans Flieger-Chronograph on 1960's Kiefer Expandro Flex Bracelet.


----------



## mutemode

EDNX said:


> The shown aircraft has never bombed any town in Europe, because it is a spanish post war licence built CASA 2.111 with British Merlin engines. You can see it on the big air intake and the exhaust at the top. The German Daimler Benz DB-601 was an inverted V12 engine and had the exhaust down.


EDNX knows his Heinkels! :-!


----------



## myehiel

stuffler said:


> Nice with the green bezel................but that's real *green*
> 
> View attachment 1510391
> 
> owned/stolen


Mind = Blown!


----------



## kawalaser




----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## Timeless: Now WoS




----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## Malakim




----------



## merl




----------



## Steppy




----------



## RBrylawski

Still loving my new UTS 1000m V2!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

My DA47





40mm watch + bezel on 18 cm wrist...And sunset
;-)


----------



## sergio65

GO observer today


----------



## sarasate




----------



## kentlinardi

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## logan2z

sarasate said:


> View attachment 1519734


Love the 1000M v2. I'm calling dibs if you ever sell it


----------



## kasemo

*O&A OCEAN MASTER
*


----------



## StufflerMike

Isn't it a swiss O&W ? If so it would not qualify for "Germans only".........I read Swiss Made on the dial as well.


----------



## Time On My Hands

My 50th post, and still yet to be officially welcomed :roll: (Other than by Mr. Romers)


----------



## RBrylawski

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 1520875
> 
> My 50th post, and still yet to be officially welcomed :roll: (Other than by Mr. Romers)


On behalf of all of us, please accept this most humble apology for not welcoming you, but please know you ARE welcome to our family horological asylum! Yes you are!


----------



## kentlinardi

Day 4, still wearing my Antea!










Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## birdynamnam

Chrono Solo :


Duo B&W :


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## birdynamnam

Sunny today...



This one is better / clearer


----------



## ehansen




----------



## denmanproject

New Marine Chrono b-)


----------



## jopex

Not a wrist shot but wearing U1 in Croatia colors today..










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## AaaVee

German & German ;-)


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## SangWoo

Damasko!!! i love watch!!


----------



## birdynamnam

Damasko DC 66 & sunset light :


----------



## TJWN

SangWoo said:


> Damasko!!! i love watch!!


Ahhhha~ this is the new DC56Si :-!

My wrist shot


----------



## MM22




----------



## Ric Capucho

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1528126


Where's that?

Ric


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

My first Sinn

I think the Ar dehumidifying technology, 200m WR and super accurate SW300-1/ ETA 2892 A2 makes it worth the extra 300€ compared to a DA36.

Ordered it with the vintage dark brown strap


----------



## kamonjj

Clockworkblueorange said:


> My first Sinn
> 
> I think the Ar dehumidifying technology, 200m WR and super accurate SW300-1/ ETA 2892 A2 makes it worth the extra 300€ compared to a DA36.
> 
> Ordered it with the vintage dark brown strap
> 
> View attachment 1528771


I have to agree, sinn brings a lot to the table that damasko doesn't. I do have a damasko and love it.

The movement argument is a wash being damasko uses eta movements and they are very accurate.

The dehumidifying technology is very nice. Plus sinn has more options for wear, rubber straps, or bracelet. Damasko is behind in that department and the bracelets are going to be pricey by the time they are here.

The extra wr is always nice to have even though I'll never use it. I don't dive (wish I did) and I probably wouldn't go over 100m anyways.

Damasko does have the lubricated crown, which is a nice touch. Plus if you wanted a bezel they have the ceramic bearings which I thoroughly enjoy.

Here is my 47 yesterday ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchguy2

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sduford

Archimede Pilot 42H









I somehow managed to post this despite using Tapatalk.


----------



## Matty01

Muhle Glashutte on Australian saltwater fish leather I produce


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## ehansen

A new arrival


----------



## RBrylawski

Matty01 said:


> Muhle Glashutte on Australian saltwater fish leather I produce


The band is quite nice! Really!


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa










Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## birdynamnam

Nice Stowa
Now, something not so dressy:

Jeans +Tshirt+sneakers+ Damasko


----------



## sduford

Not exactly a wrist shot, but here's a lume shot of my Archimede Pilot 42H. Unfortunately this only lasts about 15-20 minutes.










Sent from a Galaxy S4 far far away...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## IRBilldozer

TJWN said:


> Ahhhha~ this is the new DC56Si :-!
> 
> My wrist shot


Is that the new auto version of that dial? Or the 34mm manual wind?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## kentlinardi

My Antea on a Hirsch Gold Brown Merino strap!


































Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Medphred




----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## Dufresne




----------



## joedel

Nomos club









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Hammi




----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Archimede Pilot 39H.

Would be perfect with AR coating


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## kentlinardi

on the road, traffic jam










Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Nutty28

New acquisition .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GS_Leng

Damasko DA36 Black:









---


----------



## JonS1967

Nutty28 said:


> New acquisition .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a gorgeous watch! Congratulations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkat

Archimede and Others!!!


----------



## jopex

Is there a more perfect watch for the beach?  Love my U1!










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## motzbueddel

German Match Day Combo!










Best regards,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt

Am I the only one who still uses one of these Brauns? I wear it only occasionally but I still like it for its unusual design.


----------



## Wile

Here we are waiting with the Temption der Deutsch Fussball-Maschine zu starten...


----------



## Wile

Kilovolt said:


> Am I the only one who still uses one of these Brauns? I wear it only occasionally but I still like it for its unusual design.


Very cool! What's the model? I'm a big fan of Braun design & Dieter Rams. Actually I have one jubilee Braun quartz watch.


----------



## kentlinardi

My DA44 finally with me!




























Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Kilovolt

Wile said:


> Very cool! What's the model? I'm a big fan of Braun design & Dieter Rams. Actually I have one jubilee Braun quartz watch.


It's a Braun BN106BKBKG roll and you can find its data here


----------



## Fomenko

Limes Chyros


----------



## SangWoo

I like germany watch.

Laco B type and Damasko DC56 si


----------



## StufflerMike

SangWoo said:


> I like germany watch.
> 
> Laco B type and Damasko DC56 si


Is it just me ? No pics ?


----------



## sduford

Ready for the Colombia-Japan match, starting now.










Sent from a Galaxy S4 far far away...


----------



## Bwana1

H2 Hamburg bronze









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## rationaltime

Bwana1 said:


> H2 Hamburg bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


Whoa. So that's where it went.

I expect you will be posting more photos.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## sci

A little bit of "deutsche Schönheit" today on the wrist.









and there is no "Fear of the dark" for this watch:


----------



## TJWN

IRBilldozer said:


> Is that the new auto version of that dial? Or the 34mm manual wind?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Picture taken during visit to Junghans during Basel World 2014
It's the automatic one, but with the dial printed on "Junghans Design" instead of "Junghans Automatic" : only for the first batch.


----------



## kamonjj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## pbj204




----------



## wizurd

Love this watch!


----------



## birdynamnam

I understand what you mean...



;-)


----------



## wizurd

Are you happy with the single-sided AR? I love it on crystals that are domed but not sure if I'd like it on a flat crystal.


----------



## birdynamnam

A domed cristal is way more sexy , but the DC 66 Can live without


----------



## soaking.fused

Soak.


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## birdynamnam

Today : white dial...


----------



## EDNX

Can't decide which one


----------



## flyingpicasso

EDNX said:


> Can't decide which one


The one on the left for sure...for the matte finish on the lugs and pushers and that lovely patina on the dial. (The bracelet doesn't do any favors for the watch on the right.)


----------



## EDNX

The Kiefer Expandro Sport 1516 was the only Luftwaffe issued steel bracelet with NSN These bracelets were used with the Hanhart 417 and Junghans 088/110 and 088/111 of the early Luftwaffe.


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## ehansen

So the question is... would George Washington have worn a tool watch? Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## IRBilldozer

Snapped while watching the Germany vs USA match yesterday. Happy to see an outcome that moved both teams forward.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Nomos Club Dunkel


----------



## Vig2000

Nice!



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1542901
> 
> View attachment 1542902


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## wardog




----------



## wardog




----------



## IRBilldozer

birdynamnam said:


>


So it turns out I'm not the only one sporting my Damasko on an Isofrane. Looks great mate!


----------



## birdynamnam

The combination works well for me
It's a real pleasure to put the Damasko on Isofrane, especially for summer



Maybe some of us may find the Isofrane a little bit thick for a 20mm strap
But,I can live with that


----------



## Vig2000

New Schaumy:


----------



## H.H.Sinn




----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bil Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## IRBilldozer

My DA36 next to some German engineered machines. In this case a Leica CV5030, which places mounting media and coverslips on microscope slides (which are of course German made glass).


----------



## AustinPeacock




----------



## birdynamnam

Behind the window panes...


----------



## aferrarini

Mi first little german







http://t.imgbox.com/l9s8zVc0.jpg
Junghans Max Bill Handwound


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## flyingpicasso

Ric Capucho said:


> Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.
> 
> Ric


It's a "wrist shot" thread, Ric...let's see that baby on the wrist!


----------



## Ric Capucho

flyingpicasso said:


> It's a "wrist shot" thread, Ric...let's see that baby on the wrist!


That *is* my wrist. Must diet more.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

flyingpicasso said:


> It's a "wrist shot" thread, Ric...let's see that baby on the wrist!


As requested... Ric


----------



## unixshrk

UTS Chronograph


----------



## EDNX

1950's Hanhart Flyback

1954 Soccer World Cup Champion Germany


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## Tony Abbate

Stowa Antea 390 Black on a Rios Juchten strap, 7 1/4" wrist


----------



## hun23




----------



## Bwana1

DA36 on GSD Horween Gusty

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## CM HUNTER

Bwana1 said:


> DA36 on GSD Horween Gusty
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


That's a great looking strap on that watch.


----------



## Bwana1

CM HUNTER said:


> That's a great looking strap on that watch.


Thank you Sir, very comfortable.. No break in time needed.

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## anaplian

My new 35mm Nomos Orion.


----------



## birdynamnam

Nice , nice , so nice Orion

White german watch for me too


----------



## IRBilldozer

New custom strap for my Tangente arrived today from Canadian Bespoke Strapworks, pretty pleased with the look.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## soaking.fused

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## illumidata

High time I spammed this thread. Hi all 










Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## illumidata

And another...










So "spam" was a bit of an exaggeration, but give me time.

TC!

Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sduford

Well I guess it worked. I wore my German watch and Germany won 1-0.










Unfortunately I don't own a Colombian watch, but I am wearing the Jersey!


----------



## IRBilldozer

sduford said:


> Well I guess it worked. I wore my German watch and Germany won 1-0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't own a Colombian watch, but I am wearing the Jersey!


Good to know I'm not the only nut making sure to wear my German pieces every time they play.


----------



## aaamax

IRBilldozer said:


> New custom strap for my Tangente arrived today from Canadian Bespoke Strapworks, pretty pleased with the look.
> View attachment 1549001
> 
> View attachment 1549002


that is a good, clean looking strap.


----------



## kentlinardi

driving with my antea


----------



## IRBilldozer

Another custom strap arrived yesterday (top strap). Shell cordovan by Paul at PAC Straps. Feel like I got a good variety of options for the Tangente now. I'll post a wrist shot in a few weeks when I swap them out.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Back on OEM bracelet where it belongs


----------



## kentlinardi

My Damasko DA44 in the morning!


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rationaltime

Orsoni said:


>


Looking good. Are you near home? How is the weather
treating you and your GO? I suppose we should ask first
if there is any weather there.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Bwana1

MG Mercurius









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Orsoni

rationaltime said:


> Looking good. Are you near home? How is the weather
> treating you and your GO? I suppose we should ask first if there is any weather there.


Yes, I am back in Saudi. Already 32 degrees Celsius even before sunrise. The only weather here is clear or dusty with rarely a cloud in the sky.

No more leather straps until November unless worn exclusively inside.


----------



## LH2

Outdoor Protekt...


----------



## Ollek

Pilotin' b-)


----------



## CM HUNTER

LH2 said:


> Outdoor Protekt...


Nice!


----------



## EDNX

A 1954 Hanhart Flyback should be a good sign tonight for the semi final in Brazil :-!


----------



## Rich-L

My new blue friend....


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## sci

A TCM watch issued for the WorldCup 2014:







it is most probably not made in Germany, but on the back stays "TCM Tchibo, blah-blah, 3 ATM, blah, Germany". And the dial is quite obvious


----------



## Ric Capucho

EDNX said:


> A 1954 Hanhart Flyback should be a good sign tonight for the semi final in Brazil :-!


Looks like it did the trick.

Ric


----------



## Bwana1

Hentschel Bronze on Custom Croc.


----------



## whoa

Bwana1 said:


> Hentschel Bronze on Custom Croc.
> View attachment 1556634
> View attachment 1556640
> View attachment 1556637


That is pretty cool!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Armchair

sci said:


> A TCM watch issued for the WorldCup 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is most probably not made in Germany, but on the back stays "TCM Tchibo, blah-blah, 3 ATM, blah, Germany". And the dial is quite obvious


Pic not showing.

I like Tchibo. It always has some gems (and a hot drink).


----------



## Ric Capucho

Raining yet again, so gonna wear the Stowa Flieger Auto COSC to remind me of sunnier times.

Ric


----------



## Ddorf

ORNATUS Watch Arabesco II


----------



## SangWoo

I love GemanyWatch

My DC56 si


----------



## whoa

SangWoo said:


> I love GemanyWatch
> 
> My DC56 si


What a cool strap.. Where did you source that one?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot 42 bronze


----------



## CM HUNTER

jonathanp77 said:


> Archimede Pilot 42 bronze
> 
> View attachment 1559093


That's a great picture.


----------



## countb20

my newest addition and the first german watch I ever acquired (only had tissot so far).


----------



## Orsoni

Enjoying my first full moon with my new GO PML. I couldn't decide which picture to load so I loaded all three :-d Sorry I couldn't quite capture the full moon on the dial with my point & shoot.


----------



## jonathanp77

CM HUNTER said:


> That's a great picture.


Thanks. I can't help it sometimes. I tend to try to make an effort to post aesthetically pleasing images.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## IRBilldozer

Another custom strap on the Tangente.


----------



## dunarit




----------



## sduford

Relaxing with the Archimede this evening.


----------



## Dufresne

jonathanp77 said:


> Archimede Pilot 42 bronze
> 
> View attachment 1559093


Love that strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kentlinardi

Antea today.


----------



## Ric Capucho

So, on a business trip for the next few day, starting with Paris and then ending up in Luxembourg. Those that've experienced both these places know full well which city has the better food. And it ain't in France, just sayin' So committing myself to the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Designer cool, innit.

Ric


----------



## Fortuna

dunarit said:


>


nice watch... can you tell me more about this? Is this a self-made watch with getat watch case and Tourby dial/hands?


----------



## dunarit

The sources:
Corpus - Helenrou http://www.helenarou.com/45mm-bead-blas ... 36497.html
Movement- e-bay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOVEMENT-UNITAS ... 20e2678477
Dial and hands - Tourby big pilot http://www.tourbywatches.com/shop/page/ ... hop_param=
Strap- Eddie from Time factor UK Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net
Build- Diran Boiadjian


----------



## Farlius

Damasko DA36 BLACK on Damasko Rubber Strap










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## Bwana1

Tutima Pilot on custom Croc









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Antea LE again


----------



## lethaltoes

Nomos metro! Cheers!


----------



## Tony Abbate

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope on Russian leather strap


----------



## maa101770




----------



## CM HUNTER

maa101770 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## tiger roach

The Damasko DA44 is now sporting new shoes for summer - a Hirsch Performance Robby. So far this strap seems very comfortable, and I think the additional touches of red pair well with the watch:


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 St on a black Hirsch Liberty.

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## CM HUNTER

tiger roach said:


> The Damasko DA44 is now sporting new shoes for summer - a Hirsch Performance Robby. So far this strap seems very comfortable, and I think the additional touches of red pair well with the watch:


I think so too. Great choice!


----------



## Bwana1

Tutima Wednesday









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Tony Abbate

Junghans Max Bill on a vintage strap


----------



## RBrylawski

Tony Abbate said:


> Junghans Max Bill on a vintage strap


I'm not a gold guy, but I have to say that combination is really nice looking and that band - beautiful!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## dunarit




----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Taking the Damasko on a biz trip for the first time... seeing lots of Rolex and Tag (yawn), but nothing remotely like the DC66.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65




----------



## Ddorf

Today this one:

ORNATUS Watch


----------



## Ric Capucho

Last consecutive day with the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope, 'cos I return home from my business trip this evening.

Ric


----------



## r0n_dL

My first "real" watch


----------



## kamonjj

r0n_dL said:


> My first "real" watch


Nice choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SangWoo

Damasko DC56 si


----------



## ceebee

Just in yesterday, so on the wrist today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

Just returned from papenburg, germany...of course wearing a German watch 










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate

* Union Glashütte Noramis Big Date*


----------



## Tangomat602

On the bus going home after some shopping.


----------



## logan2z

Tangomat602 said:


> On the bus going home after some shopping.
> 
> View attachment 1568908
> View attachment 1568909


Beautiful 99.2. Did you recently pick this up from another Aussie by some chance?


----------



## Tangomat602

logan2z said:


> Beautiful 99.2. Did you recently pick this up from another Aussie by some chance?


No, I ordered the watch directly from Dirk, and had my initials engraved on the movement. I have been wearing this for a year already.


----------



## logan2z

Tangomat602 said:


> No, I ordered the watch directly from Dirk, and had my initials engraved on the movement. I have been wearing this for a year already.


Got it. Just curious because another WUS member from Australia was recently selling the same watch and I'm kind of kicking myself for not buying it.


----------



## breitlingso08

Out for a drive with Z Germans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sduford

Tangomat602 said:


> On the bus going home after some shopping.
> 
> View attachment 1568908
> View attachment 1568909


Green with envy


----------



## omeglycine

logan2z said:


> Got it. Just curious because another WUS member from Australia was recently selling the same watch and I'm kind of kicking myself for not buying it.


I ended up buying the bracelet off that watch for my 99.1 that will be ready hopefully by end of February.


----------



## Tangomat602

logan2z said:


> Got it. Just curious because another WUS member from Australia was recently selling the same watch and I'm kind of kicking myself for not buying it.


Hi Logan2z, I could not respond to your PM, it was saying;

"logan2z has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Could you make some space in your inbox?


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Rich-L

Sinn U1000 B, on bracelet, a great bracelet for this wonderful watch!


----------



## logan2z

Tangomat602 said:


> Hi Logan2z, I could not respond to your PM, it was saying;
> 
> "logan2z has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."
> 
> Could you make some space in your inbox?


Done. Got your PM, thanks for the info.


----------



## Longjean

I have been trying to capture the silvered look of the dial, this just about does it.


----------



## BostonWatcher

My only Germans....so far!


----------



## duke111

My new acquisition, Nomos Tangente Sport (Steel back)


----------



## Kid_A

Stowa meets Omega at Groser Arber (GE)


----------



## pandaerik

GO Panomatic Lunar XL


----------



## flyingpicasso

pandaerik said:


> GO Panomatic Lunar XL


Nice...like the strap!


----------



## Kid_A

this bloody magic watch....


pandaerik said:


> GO Panomatic Lunar XL


----------



## franksf

Nice Audi  ...and watch...


----------



## Tony Abbate

*
Union Glashütte Noramis Big Date*


----------



## Tony Abbate

That GO is gorgeous


----------



## Tony Abbate

pandaerik said:


> GO Panomatic Lunar XL


WOW!.. Stunning timepiece.


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## IRBilldozer

birdynamnam said:


>


I love your photos. What strap is that? Looks like a 2 piece nylon of some sort.


----------



## phosfiend

Tangomat602 said:


> On the bus going home after some shopping.
> 
> View attachment 1568908
> View attachment 1568909


Nicest "7" I've seen in ages - seriously killer type on this watch


----------



## birdynamnam

IRBilldozer said:


> I love your photos. What strap is that? Looks like a 2 piece nylon of some sort.


Thanks for your kind comment
The strap is exactly as you have described : a 2 pieces black maratac

Edit:
Text is better with a little picture



Wrist shots of course...





;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## -pplz-

Funny Thing!


----------



## CM HUNTER

-pplz- said:


> Funny Thing!


Yeah, China does indeed put out some funny watches.


----------



## Kilovolt

CM HUNTER said:


> Yeah, China does indeed put out some funny watches.


Actually mine, purchased from a Braun AD, features a big 'Made in Germany' engraved on the caseback ... :-d


----------



## birdynamnam

Wow, a nest of Braun watches on this page
Vanguard watches

Chono "old fashioned/style "for me



As We are talking about WS on this page
-note the funny distortion of the image due to the effect of the macro lenses and the pale talent of the photographer, and also the ridiculous arm of the subject who is precisely the photographer-
Sometimes I wonder if anyone is able to understand my poor english











Not sure , but should be little bit better


----------



## Bwana1

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## MrDagon007

My preciousssss....


----------



## RBrylawski

This has become a truly favored watch in my collection!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Muhle Sar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius

Nomos Club Datum dunkel on a Nomos Fabric Strap....










Followed by gratuitous lume shot after being in the sun.....










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Farlius said:


> Nomos Club Datum dunkel on a Nomos Fabric Strap.... Followed by gratuitous lume shot after being in the sun..... Cheers Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


Great shots of a gorgeous watch.


----------



## billyp7718

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Farlius said:


> Nomos Club Datum dunkel on a Nomos Fabric Strap....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by gratuitous lume shot after being in the sun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


This is lovely. Sometimes I think I made the wrong choice when I got the white/silver dial club. I love the orange accents but lume would be very nice. Nomos fabric strap looks great too. Might have to look into one of those!


----------



## Farlius

erikclabaugh said:


> This is lovely. Sometimes I think I made the wrong choice when I got the white/silver dial club. I love the orange accents but lume would be very nice. Nomos fabric strap looks great too. Might have to look into one of those!


Any Nomos is a good choice! I'd have a white/silver dial if I could!

Go for the strap. Works quite well.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## Jdzimme3

max bill manual wind with brown nomos strap


----------



## Jacob E.

Zeppelin Transatlantik power reserve with Valgranges A07.161 movement


----------



## JonS1967

This watch is assembled in Germany with a Russian mechanism. I believe the case is also German made. Other components may also be German but I'm not sure. Just curious if it's worthy of being posted on this thread. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## birdynamnam

Damasko DC66 on Di Modell rallye strap
(German watch & strap on French WIS :-d )


----------



## Bwana1

Bronze H2









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## watchdaddy1

New Arrival


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## -pplz-

Bwana1 said:


> Bronze H2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


Always nice to see Hentschels aus Hamburg

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ddorf

ORNATUS Arabesco II


----------



## giblets46

WIth my newly acquired Kemmner Tourbillon:


----------



## kentlinardi

visiting Japan!


----------



## EDNX

I could not decide today:think:


----------



## rainbowfix

My good ol Glashütte.


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice Güteuhr.


----------



## jonathanp77

Orion (mine) & CLS 550 (not mine...yet)


----------



## kentlinardi

In the subway.









Tokyo view!


----------



## Bwana1

JS Durowe









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Bwana1

Tutima Pilot FX









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## Bwana1

MG SAR in the woods









Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## P.J.

Stowa Antea KS with Nomos dark brown velour leather strap.


----------



## Lowin

The Lowin Cologne Sport "actually it is my prototype...but from time to time i change the look "


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## JonS1967

rainbowfix said:


> My good ol Glashütte.
> View attachment 1578599


Wow! Stunning watch! Very elegant indeed. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Tony Abbate

wearing my Max Bill


----------



## Tony Abbate

jonathanp77 said:


> View attachment 1582572


great shot of a gorgeous watch!


----------



## jonathanp77

Tony Abbate said:


> great shot of a gorgeous watch!


Thanks. I actually took another version of that shot. This one.


----------



## maa101770

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## Jacob E.

Junkers 6538-1 manual, with Poljot 3105 movement.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Jd1985

Hi everyone, I've been a watch enthusiast fron holland for as long is I can remember: on my seventh birthday my dad bought me just a teriffic colorful swatch. Ever since, the watchvirus has me in its spell. Now, aged 28, being a paralegal for the government, i've gotten my first real german watch: the understated, intellectual and timeless nomos orion weiss. Here's to all you guys, fellow watch enthusiasts, a couple of wrist shots.


----------



## merl




----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

german brothers on nato straps....


----------



## Bwana1

DA36 on a GSD Horween 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## BostonWatcher

Finally got the watch I've been chasing for years. I can stop now....I think.









Cheers,

Walter


----------



## BostonWatcher

Ygrene said:


> View attachment 1583761


That Archimede is one of the best watch bargains out there, IMHO. Beautiful!!

Mine says hello..


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Antea LE on CloverStraps denim


----------



## IRBilldozer

Jd1985 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a watch enthusiast fron holland for as long is I can remember: on my seventh birthday my dad bought me just a teriffic colorful swatch. Ever since, the watchvirus has me in its spell. Now, aged 28, being a paralegal for the government, i've gotten my first real german watch: the understated, intellectual and timeless nomos orion weiss. Here's to all you guys, fellow watch enthusiasts, a couple of wrist shots.


Looks like you forgot to attach the photos. Would love to see them though, always glad to see someone new pop in.


----------



## birdynamnam

DA 44 on the wrist since this morning


----------



## watchdaddy1

Max Bill


----------



## birdynamnam

I must say that i'm 'not a big fan of tatoos
But this watch is superb on your wrist
Really like your pictures


----------



## gigel113

My latest one - Junghans Meister Kalendar


----------



## Bwana1

Tutima


----------



## flyingpicasso

gigel113 said:


> My latest one - Junghans Meister Kalendar


Nice! Looks a little like a Patek 5396.


----------



## gigel113

flyingpicasso said:


> Nice! Looks a little like a Patek 5396.


It does resemble with the Patek, but there are also others with a similar design. The first the pops in my mind is GP 1966 - FULL CALENDAR.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## asrar.merchant

Folks,

Just got, 
Steinhart Marine Chronometer II Roman


----------



## asrar.merchant

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1588679


Hi Brad,

I hope I got your name right. Can you please share the model ref of this watch. 
Is excellent. I would love to get one of this.

Thanks
Asrar


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Seatime - I don't think the bracelet is available from Stowa any more though

https://www.stowa.de/lshop,showdeta...en,seatimeschwarz,4,Tshowrub--sportuhren,.htm


----------



## IRBilldozer

Bradjhomes said:


> Stowa Seatime - I don't think the bracelet is available from Stowa any more though
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/lshop,showdeta...en,seatimeschwarz,4,Tshowrub--sportuhren,.htm


There is currently one with a bracelet on the sales forum though for a rather reasonable price.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## LH2

Archimede Pilot 39H w/domed crystal option...


----------



## Ygrene

Archi Pilot Chrono - domed crystal too


----------



## birdynamnam

Ygrene said:


> Archi Pilot Chrono - domed crystal too


I love your pictures of this Archimede chrono
Simple & well done
I like the way that date is integrated to the dial

Flat cristal here:


----------



## der_koelner

.


----------



## Bradjhomes

^ I think the thread is meant for German watches rather than German wrists!


----------



## der_koelner

.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Got my DA36 on a NATO while camping in Hocking Hills. Perfect watch for hiking, the lume while in the caves today was excellent.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## pbj204

Kazimon 1500 bronze


----------



## sduford

der_koelner said:


> Ok, here we go guys.....btw, all the same arm.....mine b-)
> EDIT: Now German watches only :-!
> 
> Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT "PanAm"
> View attachment 1592392
> 
> 
> Steinhart Odisea
> View attachment 1592393


Hmmm, says Swiss Made on the dial...


----------



## der_koelner

.


----------



## rationaltime

Steinhart does business from Germany, so a lot of the Steinhart
customers think of their watches as German. We often let that
go by.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## birdynamnam

German based sellers are not german manufacturers
Devil is in the detail
...

This should be made in germany


----------



## StufflerMike

der_koelner said:


> Saw a couple of Steinharts here in this thread already, assumed the "qualify".....


Well, there is a Steinhart Forum which should make you think. Seeing Steinhart pics here is just because we do not delete......as we would not delete posts from "der Düsseldorfer" despite the battle of Worringen.


----------



## der_koelner

I delete myself then....and no comment about made in Germany on watches... not really b-)


----------



## tako_watch

Original sin...apples


----------



## stevent

Beautiful watch!


----------



## birdynamnam

stevent said:


> Beautiful watch!


+1

A picture of an "original Sinn" rather rare on the forum


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Silvan

Elysee Ronda big date


----------



## Ygrene

birdynamnam said:


> I love your pictures of this Archimede chrono
> Simple & well done
> I like the way that date is integrated to the dial


Thanks 

Tuesday DeckWatch :


----------



## merl




----------



## GregBe

Tourby Big Pilot with decorated movement. Just arrived yesterday. My first pilot watch.


----------



## Malakim

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage No 1


----------



## sduford

Congrats, it's gorgeous!



GregBe said:


> Tourby Big Pilot with decorated movement. Just arrived yesterday. My first pilot watch.


----------



## Bwana1

Tutima Pilot


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## kentlinardi

Lume shot!


----------



## birdynamnam

Diurnal picture

Edit:

White dial lost in blue :



white dial in a ray of light


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Bidle

My Max Bill Junghas:


Junghans Max Bill 15 by Bidle, on Flickr


Junghans Max Bill 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## birdynamnam

I changed for this today...


----------



## Ygrene

byrdynamnam,

I love this watch 
I wonder about the sale of Archimede Pilot Chrono, and than buying a Damasko DC66. Great watch and pics!


----------



## Hoppyjr

sduford said:


> Congrats, it's gorgeous!


That is a great looking watch! I've been tempted to try their 200m Pilot and these photos make me want it more now. Congrats.


----------



## JonS1967

Bidle said:


> My Max Bill Junghas:
> 
> 
> Junghans Max Bill 15 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Junghans Max Bill 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


Beautiful pictures! Nicely done.


----------



## birdynamnam

Dear Ygrene,

First I'd like to thank your for your kind words.
You are welcome in the Damasko fan club of course.
Personally ,I would be very impatient to discover your pictures of the DC66.

On the other side I will regret your personal views of the Archimede chrono.
I've never seen this watch in the flesh .
But I can imagine that this chrono is full of charms through your pictures...





;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ygrene




----------



## birdynamnam

Superb watch & picture


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Andoze

I'm starting to see what people mean when they compliment the case quality of Archimede. very nice.


----------



## Ygrene

I just got two new straps:

























What combination do you prefer?


----------



## birdynamnam

1st and 3rd are fine for me
The buckle is too big IMHO
The simplest is the best for such "classic" watches


----------



## kentlinardi

Ygrene said:


> I just got two new straps:
> 
> View attachment 1600903
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600904
> 
> 
> View attachment 1600911
> 
> 
> What combination do you prefer?


I honestly admire your pictures, great watches and brilliantly taken.


----------



## birdynamnam

kentlinardi said:


> I honestly admire your pictures, great watches and brilliantly taken.


+1
|>





;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## birdynamnam

I love this thread
I like to post pictures, of course.
But I like more to admire the pictures (& watches) of the other contributors


----------



## Ygrene

birdynamnam said:


> 1st and 3rd are fine for me
> The buckle is too big IMHO
> The simplest is the best for such "classic" watches


Thanks for your post,
I wonder if strap with bright stitching fits to DeckWatch... stitching is taken from IWC Pilot watches.
Small buckles are already ordered


----------



## Bwana1

H2 bronze on Croc


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248, again.

Ric


----------



## JonS1967

Ric Capucho said:


> Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248, again.
> 
> Ric


Such a gorgeous watch, Ric! I love when you post pics of it for us to admire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Silvan

SO NICE!! CONGRATS



Bwana1 said:


> H2 bronze on Croc


----------



## Bwana1

Silvan said:


> SO NICE!! CONGRATS


Thank you Sir 

A.Schilds 1130 hand wound, one of my favorites...bout a year old, with a 5 yr. free mfg. Cleaning & tune-up included....of course the shipping is a killer


----------



## Armchair

Ygrene said:


> I just got two new straps:
> 
> What combination do you prefer?


The top one but with a smaller buckle. The stitching on the other two detracts from the dials imo.


----------



## logan2z




----------



## Ric Capucho

Last contiguous day with the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248. On a business trip, hence no daily rotation. But going home this evening.

Noticed while snapping these new pickies that both the large chronograph hand and the small register hands are blued steel. Nice touch that. Also there are two tiny slots cut into the hour and minute hands for lume, although the lume hasn't lumed in decades. That's the great thing about photographing watches; you see stuff that the naked eye leaves unseen.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ygrene

I can't detach it from my hand


----------



## StufflerMike

Ygrene said:


> I can't detach it from my hand


Quite understandable.


----------



## motzbueddel

Today my Sinn 857 UTC. This was actually my first "real watch".










Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## GregBe

Tourby Big Pilot


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248 chronograph.

Ric


----------



## tomead




----------



## m6rk

Damasko DA363


----------



## JusticeG




----------



## Ygrene




----------



## sduford

Ygrene said:


> View attachment 1604565


Beautiful shot! Nice marine watch.


----------



## watchloco

Junkers 6434-2 Titanium Lufthansa


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## charger02

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hilly10

My GO Panomatic date


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## omeglycine

Wonderful pic of one of my favorite chronographs.


----------



## JonS1967

rockmastermike said:


>


Oh no you don't! It's going to take more than a phenomenally beautiful photo of an incredible watch to make me pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Bwana1

Jorg on Staib


----------



## maa101770




----------



## watchdaddy1

On new Horoween shoes









Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1

Muhle Glasutte Sunday


----------



## Bwana1

Weird ?..that's not my pic


----------



## Bwana1

Neither is that 

Tapatalk has gone batcrap


----------



## Bwana1

Muhle this time ?


----------



## Armchair

Bwana1 said:


> Muhle Glasutte Sunday


I can see bare legs, but no Muhle.


----------



## Monocrom

Bwana1 said:


> Neither is that
> 
> Tapatalk has gone batcrap


Apparently the Universe decided we'd rather see some leg than a watch. :-d


----------



## Bwana1

Monocrom said:


> Apparently the Universe decided we'd rather see some leg than a watch. :-d


Hard to argue with that philosophy


----------



## inlanding




----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## Khoi Nguyen

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1124639


Jaw dropping beautiful... Wow.


----------



## Bwana1

Tutima Pilot FX


----------



## ILoveLucy




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## martin_blank

ILoveLucy said:


> View attachment 1611255


More pics please!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

martin_blank said:


> More pics please!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Absolutely! Also, what size are your wrists? I have girly 6.75" wrists and I suspect that the Ahoi may be a little large for me.


----------



## merl




----------



## Fulano de Tal

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/Fulano_deTal/media/20140827_165156_zps99354b9e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## ILoveLucy

This is all I have at the moment...just received yesterday


----------



## Tony Abbate

*

Union Noramis does the cooking today.*


----------



## ILoveLucy

anaplian said:


> Absolutely! Also, what size are your wrists? I have girly 6.75" wrists and I suspect that the Ahoi may be a little large for me.


My wrist is about the exact same size. Definitely doesn't feel too big. I will try to post some more pics tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## chuckaroo

What B is this?



inlanding said:


>


----------



## soaking.fused

chuckaroo said:


> What B is this?


Looks like a Stowa.

Soak.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Seatime


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## sergio65




----------



## ILoveLucy

anaplian said:


> Absolutely! Also, what size are your wrists? I have girly 6.75" wrists and I suspect that the Ahoi may be a little large for me.


Here is a few more. My wrist is about 6.75" as well, so should give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## DaveandStu

Take 2!!


----------



## anaplian

ILoveLucy said:


> Here is a few more. My wrist is about 6.75" as well, so should give you a pretty good idea.


Thanks! It looks good. Chunky yet not too overpowering. Good wrist presence.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Muhle SAR at the lake. Interesting to note that I don't like wearing this watch unless I'm around the water. I have a love/hate relationship with her.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annuvin

does this count? my 1969 Timex / Laco electronic made in West Germany.


----------



## CM HUNTER

annuvin said:


> does this count? my 1969 Timex / Laco electronic made in West Germany.
> View attachment 1617334


A product actually produced in Germany yet isn't a German company belongs here more than a German brand/company choosing to have their watches built elsewhere as far as I'm concerned. (We see too much of the latter.) I say you're in.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## motzbueddel

Nomos Orion Weiss Datum.

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## IRBilldozer

Ric Capucho said:


> Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.
> 
> Ric


I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only WIS without maps laying around for my watch photos. I see these types of photos all over the net.


----------



## CM HUNTER

motzbueddel said:


> Nomos Orion Weiss Datum.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Steffen


The Weiss version is definitely the classy version. Beautiful!


----------



## smalleq

First weekend with the Ahoi and had an outdoor wedding to attend. 88 degrees and 100% humidity. Was quite happy to have the lightweight, breathable strap.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Max Bill Chrono


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## IRBilldozer

smalleq said:


> First weekend with the Ahoi and had an outdoor wedding to attend. 88 degrees and 100% humidity. Was quite happy to have the lightweight, breathable strap.


My god that is gorgeous. Looks especially good with that outfit.


----------



## anaplian

smalleq said:


> First weekend with the Ahoi and had an outdoor wedding to attend. 88 degrees and 100% humidity. Was quite happy to have the lightweight, breathable strap.


Ah, but was your suit equally lightweight and breathable also? 88C suited-and-booted sounds uncomfortable.

Gorgeous watch BTW.


----------



## smalleq

anaplian said:


> Ah, but was your suit equally lightweight and breathable also? 88C suited-and-booted sounds uncomfortable.
> 
> Gorgeous watch BTW.


Yeah, didn't realize it was going to be outdoors...suit is lightweight but not especially breathable. I don't think the bride was anticipating that kind of weather either...still ended up being a fun time.


----------



## flyingpicasso

annuvin said:


> does this count? my 1969 Timex / Laco electronic made in West Germany.
> View attachment 1617334


"West Germany" on the dial, so |>


----------



## Ric Capucho

IRBilldozer said:


> I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only WIS without maps laying around for my watch photos. I see these types of photos all over the net.


Then buy yerself an aviation map.

Ric


----------



## sduford

Tony Abbate said:


> Max Bill Chrono
> 
> View attachment 1618786


Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## easheer

Just came in on Saturday. Love it!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bwana1




----------



## grinning

After selling my U1 I have been without a German for a long time. Now back in the fold with something very different.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## sci




----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## sduford

Ric Capucho said:


> Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.
> 
> Ric


green with envy...


----------



## Steppy




----------



## hokavan

Was going to attend the meeting


----------



## StufflerMike

A nice Junghans Diplomat, a shame it is only available in quartz.


----------



## chuckaroo

DaveandStu said:


> Take 2!!


What muhle model is this??

Thanks!


----------



## chuckaroo

rockmastermike said:


>


This Sinn looks incredible! Looks like a domed acrylic. Is this a 103?

Apologies (if necessary) for all the questions. I'll contribute a pic when my Muhle Glashutte 29er Chronograph arrives today.

Thanks!

Edit: After making it 100 pages deep on this thread I've learned that the MG in the post before this is a previous gen Rasmus and this definitely looks like a 103...I like the creamy indices on this example however...some others look bright white.

As promised - 29er chrono photos coming later.


----------



## chuckaroo

Here's my new 29er! Imagine if my brand new HTC had more than 1 megapixel. Fail.

Put the brown Hirsch on it straight away. The stock black and black with red stitching Hirsch lie in wait.


----------



## gigel113

Taking a break at the office


----------



## JonS1967

gigel113 said:


> Taking a break at the office


So beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana1

Tutima DI300


----------



## gigel113

JonS1967 said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanks!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65

Stowa Marine Handwound 2801 on Nomos Cordovan strap


----------



## IRBilldozer

Time to hit the beach soon. Good thing I came reddy with an Isofrane.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

motzbueddel said:


> Nomos Orion Weiss Datum.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Steffen


Nicely done. Classy

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope,

Ric


----------



## Vig2000

Feeling stealthy today:


----------



## iesswatches

Attack mode:


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## 1165dvd

DA36 on C&B Camo NATO. Love this look.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## rockmastermike

another day with the 103b handwind. AVG +2/day and tested out 52hr power reserve....not bad for a +/- 25 year old watch!


----------



## aaamax

rockmastermike said:


> another day with the 103b handwind. AVG +2/day and tested out 52hr power reserve....not bad for a +/- 25 year old watch!


Great pic and great watch!


----------



## IRBilldozer

In the forefront is the DA36 and the background is a Atlantic Coast sunrise seen from the back porch of our vacation house this morning. Looks like it's going to be a good day.


----------



## rockmastermike

aaamax said:


> Great pic and great watch!


Thank you, aaamax!


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## IRBilldozer

Does Jorg still make these at all or are they completely out of production at this point? Something about these drives me wild. I used to hate screws on the bezel but damn this and Lowen both are swaying my opinion fast.



Bwana1 said:


>


----------



## easheer

My latest acquisition.


----------



## Bwana1

IRBilldozer said:


> Does Jorg still make these at all or are they completely out of production at this point? Something about these drives me wild. I used to hate screws on the bezel but damn this and Lowen both are swaying my opinion fast.


They are out of production, this one has the Durowe movement.

Jorg made handmade them in very small LE batches, when he was a small shop. Now with his Stowa duties, time is limited. They do service them tho, and did a wonderful service job.

I'm considering selling my other JS: same case, black dial, single hander....a Stowa chrono is calling my name :-d


----------



## myke

Damasko


----------



## IRBilldozer

Bwana1 said:


> They are out of production, this one has the Durowe movement.
> 
> Jorg made handmade them in very small LE batches, when he was a small shop. Now with his Stowa duties, time is limited. They do service them tho, and did a wonderful service job.
> 
> I'm considering selling my other JS: same case, black dial, single hander....a Stowa chrono is calling my name :-d
> 
> View attachment 1630236


Hopefully a 1938? If so that's a beautiful thing. Bummer your other Schauer is the one hander. If it were the same watch in the black dial I might try and start saving this very moment just in case.


----------



## Bwana1

IRBilldozer said:


> Hopefully a 1938? If so that's a beautiful thing. Bummer your other Schauer is the one hander. If it were the same watch in the black dial I might try and start saving this very moment just in case.


Yep, a 1938 in black...I need a handwound tho 

The Black JS is a ETA movement... Just add a hand or 2


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## chuckaroo

Threw on the black with red stitching today.


----------



## comatox




----------



## martin_blank

New abp strap for my 103...









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammi

Yet another Orion...


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## kentlinardi

My Laco on a Stowa strap.


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## pley3r

Waiting to make first delivery on this beautiful morning.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Who makes this one? Case looks surprisingly similar to Damasko cases.



pley3r said:


> Waiting to make first delivery on this beautiful morning.


----------



## pley3r

Its a new Dievas 'Flieger Vintage'. The case is hardened, to 1300Hv apparently, though I presume its closer to Sinn's process with just the outer layer, not the whole way through like Damasko. Don't quote me though as the marketing does not say which. I'm sure someone else has an answer


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## drhr

1815 Moon Phase


----------



## unsub073

New strap from the Strapsmith. I am always impressed w/his work.


----------



## easheer

Switched to the bracelet.


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## ajbutler13

Muhle Glashutte M29 Classic:









Waiting (im)patiently for my strap from Peter Gunny (no micro-adjustment on the bracelet, so it's uncomfortable no matter what).


----------



## oring

My GO sixties Blue dial..


----------



## kentlinardi

Antea


----------



## Orsoni

Just arrived...NOMOS Ahoi Atlantik

Sorry for crappy i-Pad photo.


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## chuckaroo




----------



## Ygrene




----------



## gdest

Ygrene said:


> View attachment 1639100


Very nice long exposure photo!


----------



## EDNX

Hanhart Spargehaeuse aus 1948


----------



## Tony Abbate

Union Noramis Big Date


----------



## Klokken

Stowa Flieger Baumuster B.


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## IRBilldozer

Ygrene said:


> View attachment 1639762


Damn dude they should use your photos as promotion, you make this piece look stunning. What strap is this?


----------



## Ygrene

IRBilldozer said:


> Damn dude they should use your photos as promotion, you make this piece look stunning. What strap is this?


Thanks 

This is brown cayman made by Bartekk . I like this watch...


----------



## birdynamnam

A shy chrono for today



Not so shy





;-)


----------



## EDNX

1983 Arctos BWL


----------



## IRBilldozer

On my way to a friend's wedding at CVNP.


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Cura

Botta UNO automatic


----------



## SangWoo

My german watch
Damasko dc56 si + Sinn ezm3


----------



## kentlinardi

DA 44


----------



## Time On My Hands

Technically not German, aber was zur Hölle?


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## Bwana1




----------



## erikclabaugh

Don't think I've posted this one yet...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## erikclabaugh

Don't think I've posted this one yet...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## birdynamnam

Really like this dial
It's one of the new model announced by Stowa ?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Nope. It's a Limited Edition produced for a Polish forum a few years ago.


----------



## birdynamnam

A very Nice Stowa
Congrats


----------



## IRBilldozer

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1645830


Damn I love this one.


----------



## Bradjhomes

IRBilldozer said:


> Damn I love this one.


You're not the only one.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Bradjhomes said:


> Nope. It's a Limited Edition produced for a Polish forum a few years ago.


Looks good. Beautiful classy clean crystal. 
Instinctively I thought something looked a bit different, maybe .that controversial logo... then I just thought it's because I was lying down. So it's not just me. It _is_ different.

Congrats.


----------



## workinprogress

First decent watch and it's a beauty


----------



## Time On My Hands

workinprogress said:


> First decent watch and it's a beauty
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's a handsome watch. Congratulations.
> It's great you can get Muhle quality and sidestep their nautical themes.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## logan2z

I never get tired of seeing that watch Ric. I wish Stowa would make a watch that looked like that again. The 1938 is somewhat similar but the proportions and size of the subdials on this one are just perfect.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Newly arrived Stowa Partitio.


----------



## breitlingso08

Wifey stole the damasko for the night, looks pretty good with the bracelets and it's not worried about getting scratched LOL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwsjr50

The German style of watch is very "classy". There is a lot of eye candy. Thank you for posting these beautiful / handsome watches. I hope I am complimenting properly.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Three little Germans all in a row.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Yes! I keep telling my pimp - Get a Damasko.



breitlingso08 said:


> ... not worried about getting scratched..


----------



## Inca Bloc

Vintage Anker


----------



## kakefe

Inca Bloc said:


> Vintage Anker
> View attachment 1648249


i like small seconds on vintage watched like on Anker

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## EDNX

The German Army ordered in 1990 550 Wristwatches as Equipment for Astronomical Navigation from Helmut Tengler, Niederzissen. This is Number 440 out of 550.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Max Bill Chrono


----------



## birdynamnam

These 2 chronos : German army& Max Bill are complementary
Black & white dial
One for action & one for dinner with Mrs
Perfect !


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Time On My Hands

IRBilldozer said:


> Three little Germans all in a row.


I know I already "liked" your post a day ago, but I had to come back and say you've chosen really well.

For the amount of $ spent, you've got three really good watches.

Now, back to the self-help books, to deal with envy.


----------



## Will3020

Tony Abbate said:


> Max Bill Chrono


Just beautiful, great b/w photo


----------



## debasercl

Flieger from a sunny Australia.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Pleasantly solid and weighty


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands

another you-know-what


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## smalleq

Hopefully this will keep my GO desires in check until I can afford a PML.


----------



## flyingpicasso

smalleq said:


> Hopefully this will keep my GO desires in check until I can afford a PML.


That watch is so comfy and beautiful in its own right that you may find yourself forgetting about the PML.


----------



## omeglycine

Bradjhomes said:


>


Brad, you have too many great Stowas. You need to sell some to me.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## smalleq

flyingpicasso said:


> That watch is so comfy and beautiful in its own right that you may find yourself forgetting about the PML.


You may be right, there is a part of me that finds it hard to justify something quite that expensive vs keeping the Hand Date and adding something like a preowned Explorer II for a similar overall spend.

Regardless, not exactly in a big hurry to make that happen, juggling two nice watches is hard enough for me, not sure I can balance three roughly equivalent watches without feeling neglectful of at least one of them.


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## SteamJ

I took a nice casual drive over to Timeless Luxury Watches at lunch today and this kind of happened...


----------



## RBrylawski

SteamJ said:


> I took a nice casual drive over to Timeless Luxury Watches at lunch today and this kind of happened...
> 
> View attachment 1653442


Very nice. I LOVE Timeless. It's probably a good thing for my wallet that I live in Tampa!!

Congrats and wear in the greatest of health and happiness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer

SteamJ said:


> I took a nice casual drive over to Timeless Luxury Watches at lunch today and this kind of happened...
> 
> View attachment 1653442


Looks great and you've been picking up a lot of great watches lately. How do you like the strap? I found the green stitch too loud for me but I really liked the overall look and feel of the strap itself. Been considering ordering one with the white stitch.


----------



## flyingpicasso

SteamJ said:


> I took a nice casual drive over to Timeless Luxury Watches at lunch today and this kind of happened...
> 
> View attachment 1653442


Tasty lunch!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jopex




----------



## mojojojo




----------



## Revan

Stowa Flieger


----------



## SteamJ

IRBilldozer said:


> Looks great and you've been picking up a lot of great watches lately. How do you like the strap? I found the green stitch too loud for me but I really liked the overall look and feel of the strap itself. Been considering ordering one with the white stitch.


I have mixed feelings on the strap. It's definitely well made and comfortable but I'm not sure I'm digging the lime green stitching. I'll likely be switching it out for a new strap soon.


----------



## IRBilldozer

SteamJ said:


> I have mixed feelings on the strap. It's definitely well made and comfortable but I'm not sure I'm digging the lime green stitching. I'll likely be switching it out for a new strap soon.


From what I've gathered the Di Modell Pilot strap is the same strap (they make them for Damasko) for about half the cost of OEM. I agree the quality is nice and it was very comfortable while I had it on.


----------



## Wile

First day with my new Braun! Never had a digital watch before, quite of a fresh feeling  I really like the solid and robust feeling of the BN10.


----------



## SteamJ

IRBilldozer said:


> From what I've gathered the Di Modell Pilot strap is the same strap (they make them for Damasko) for about half the cost of OEM. I agree the quality is nice and it was very comfortable while I had it on.


The budget is kind of spent right now so buying a new strap is out. Luckily I have a gift in the form of a custom strap for a watch of my choice coming so I made a new thread for help: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/my-love-my-3-germans-suggestions-needed-strap-1092767.html


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## Armchair

My Exima, taken a few days ago while on holiday on the Moselle river in Germany.


----------



## omeglycine

Armchair said:


> My Exima, taken a few days ago while on holiday on the Moselle river in Germany.


Gorgeous! Love the Exima.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Pic just taken...happy Friday.


----------



## debasercl

Flieger as always









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

Flieger as not always


----------



## Bugra

Does that count?


----------



## jsj11

My only German, though soon to be joined by a Nomos Orion, which I am very excited for (you can tell, cos I have posted in numerous threads about it)


----------



## Ygrene

I had an accident


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## motzbueddel

Whilst on a weekend trip near Klagenfurt in Austria. Little bit of hiking in the mountains wearing the Sinn 857UTC.

























Wishing everyone a good weekend!

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## Churlish

My Stowa MO together with my new arrival!


----------



## Baumaxe

Defakto One Hand on wrist, Steinhart O2 in the back ground


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Muhle Sar and an Oktoberfest Lager.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baumaxe

Sinn 103 St Sa








Dugena Monza (Dugena = *D*eutsche *U*hrmacher*gen*ossenschaft *A*lpina)








Junkers 6060-2


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Time On My Hands

Willkommen Baumaxe.
Thanks for sharing great pictures.


----------



## Baumaxe

Thx. Some more to come (U1 with bracelet, rubber black and red, NATO; 903; 103 with racing strap, ...) Have to down-size 'em first.


----------



## Baumaxe




----------



## Baumaxe

Sinn 556 i


----------



## Baumaxe

Sinn 903 St


----------



## Baumaxe

Sinn U1


----------



## Baumaxe

Stowa Antea 390


----------



## Baumaxe

No Wrist Shot, sorry, but a German micro brand from Berlin: VERTIGO


----------



## Baumaxe

Junghans Max Bill









and compared to Stowa Antea


----------



## Time On My Hands

That's quite a flurry! You must have felt a sudden need to reveal everything


----------



## birdynamnam

...


----------



## stevent

New Sinn 103


----------



## clover4studio

Nomos Orion 38


----------



## Time On My Hands

According to Junghans, the cable car is on time.


----------



## bgn!




----------



## sduford

My Archimede 42H Bronzo is back on the NATO MI6 with bronze rings.


----------



## rudwin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baumaxe

Laco by Lacher - Deutsche Post Edition


----------



## Baumaxe

Kemmner One Hand


----------



## Baumaxe

Dugena Premium Carre


----------



## Lucible

Nomos Orion Weiß 33 - a new arrival. :-!


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## birdynamnam

very nice picture (as usual)
;-)


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Ygrene

This evening belongs to DeckWatch


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## sergio65




----------



## SteamJ

Damasko DA363 on a temporary strap until my custom one comes from Croatia. I think it looks good.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Lucible




----------



## IRBilldozer

Time for another wedding.


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ygrene said:


> View attachment 1682602


Tried to duplicate this shot this afternoon, to no avail. The tripod was too close to my hand so would have had to amputate a few fingers to make the shot. Too yakuza for my tastes.

Shall try again sometime.

Class shot.

Ric


----------



## jugnu

Ric Capucho said:


> Tried to duplicate this shot this afternoon, to no avail. The tripod was too close to my hand so would have had to amputate a few fingers to make the shot...


Wonder what lens the OP used and what you are using (wrt tripod being too close). If I were to guess the OP's picture might have been with a 100 or 135 mm lens at f2 (from the depth of field) - but that's just a wild guess!


----------



## Ric Capucho

jugnu said:


> Wonder what lens the OP used and what you are using (wrt tripod being too close). If I were to guess the OP's picture might have been with a 100 or 135 mm lens at f2 (from the depth of field) - but that's just a wild guess!


Very likely f2, but who knows as to the focal length. A long lens leaves plenty of room for fingers, I suppose. But Frau Capucho's posh point 'n' shoot opens up to f2 and has a cracking macro function, so I reckon the pickie's within reach. Perhaps an articulated tripod head can swing it over? Don't wanna hand hold it as open as f2 'cos of the shakes.

Cripes. Capucho's using photographer lingo!

Ric


----------



## Ygrene

I used Sigma 17-50 f/2.8. @ iso200, f/4, 1/50s, 50mm.
The picture was taken from the hand and cropped (I cut off my fingers in LR). That's all!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## merl




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Ajax_Drakos




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Armchair

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1715602


What version is that? Very nice. It looks like an Exima and an Antea had a lovechild.


----------



## StufflerMike

Antea Red Second, a limited edition it was.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Gonna be this old thing, the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Classy, innit.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## IRBilldozer

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1724706


Damn dude that is nice, I take it this is perhaps why you listed a few pieces for sale recently?


----------



## bgn!

Loving this watch more and more.


----------



## ehansen




----------



## Bradjhomes

IRBilldozer said:


> Damn dude that is nice, I take it this is perhaps why you listed a few pieces for sale recently?


Thanks. CW out, this in.


----------



## omeglycine

Bradjhomes said:


>


Where'd you score that?!


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion today


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Third Stowa in a row. This time it's the LE Antea Inox


----------



## Appoooh

Casual








Business casual


----------



## Yrh0413

Love that Nomos Orion Weiss! Can share what's your wrist size? I am having a hard time deciding what size to get for my first Nomos...

no local AD here!


----------



## omeglycine

More casual


----------



## flyingpicasso

omeglycine said:


> More casual


Like, like, like, like....


----------



## omeglycine

Thanks!


----------



## Skeptical

New arrival


----------



## Appoooh

Yrh0413 said:


> Love that Nomos Orion Weiss! Can share what's your wrist size? I am having a hard time deciding what size to get for my first Nomos...
> 
> no local AD here!


That's a pity. I had my heart set on the Orion 38 Datum until I tried it on; it wasn't too big for my 6.5 inch wrist but it looked "wrong". The classic sized Orion is more in keeping with the style IMHO.


----------



## Yrh0413

Appoooh said:


> That's a pity. I had my heart set on the Orion 38 Datum until I tried it on; it wasn't too big for my 6.5 inch wrist but it looked "wrong". The classic sized Orion is more in keeping with the style IMHO.


I have a 6.5" wrist too, is it because the lugs stick out too much hanging above the wrist?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ygrene said:


>












They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so here's my attempt to replicate one of the best watch photos I've ever seen. Note that the Stowa Flieger is about six years old now, and for most of those years I was a pre-WIS, so it was worn daily and, erm, exposed to the usual knocks and bumps that any *normal* watch undergoes. Oh, and with such a photo the white lume of the Archimede pops better than the C3 used by Stowa. Nevertheless, I'm pleased as punch with the results.

For those who care about such things, I went for an F/2 aperture priority with a +2/3rds exposure compensation to bring out the texture of the strap. Oh, and a slight white balance adjustment using Camera+, otherwise the composition, framing and everything else was as out of camera. Camera was Frau Capucho's Leica C which is basically a highend Panasonic point 'n' shoot in a more expensive frock.

Expect more shameless aping of Ygrene's stunning pickies in the near future.

Ric


----------



## faiz

I have a 7.25" wrist and I think that's the perfect size for the 38 Datum;










If my wrist was smaller I'd go for the 35 I think.
I may still buy a 35 Tangente, who knows.
Still hoping Nomos makes a moonphase.


----------



## Appoooh

The 38mm looks great on Faiz but he's blessed with a larger wrist and can pull it off. The problem wasn't so much with the lugs (they didn't overhang my wrist BTW) but with the dial which to my eyes looked too large for a dress watch. I have several 40mm sports watches (and of course the MO which comes in at 41mm) and they look a bit awkward with a suit & tie but fine with jeans and a polo.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Stowa Prodiver


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## IRBilldozer

New strap arrived over the weekend.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Bugra

Semi-German


----------



## rockmastermike

love the dome on this one. well, that and everything else. today on #drewleather


----------



## faiz

Appoooh said:


> The 38mm looks great on Faiz but he's blessed with a larger wrist and can pull it off. The problem wasn't so much with the lugs (they didn't overhang my wrist BTW) but with the dial which to my eyes looked too large for a dress watch. I have several 40mm sports watches (and of course the MO which comes in at 41mm) and they look a bit awkward with a suit & tie but fine with jeans and a polo.


IMO 38mm is fine for a dress watch but the 35mm is certainly more dressy.
The 38mm datum allows the watch to be more casual and worn in a variety of circumstances whilst the 35 is more suited to dressy occasions.

Try them on if you can, the 35mm is truly beautiful and certainly the purer watch design wise.
Unfortunately I couldn't justify buying a watch purely for dressy occasions and the 38mm datum suits my lifestyle far better.

I do wear suits a fair amount but my favourite place to wear my datum is day to day in the office.
The date function is well executed and lends itself well to the overall design of the watch.
I always felt the regular 38mm watch was lacking something where the date sits and the 35mm pulls it off perfectly.


----------



## sergio65

One of my all time favorite


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## JonS1967

rockmastermike said:


> love the dome on this one. well, that and everything else. today on #drewleather


This is one awesome looking watch! It's going to take all the willpower I have to resist the urge to get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## IRBilldozer

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1791922


Strap looks perfect on this one.


----------



## maique

Recently arrived Nomos Orion.
Happy man.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

New pickie, innit.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## watchdaddy1

The Bad A$$ 4 showing today


----------



## flyingpicasso

watchdaddy1 said:


> The Bad A$$ 4 showing today


The 4 is the star, no doubt, but that's not a bad 2 either!


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## dduck

*My Nomos Orion on her Maiden Voyage!*

My brand new Nomos Orion on her maiden voyage!









BTW it is the 35 mm version which to me looks huge, and I have a large wrist. For a moment I thought Dan had sent me the 38 mm version by mistake. If anybody calls this watch "small" I will reach through the wires and smack them!









I am in love!


----------



## jonathanp77

*Re: My Nomos Orion on her Maiden Voyage!*

Congrats. I know how you feel.


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this today to work.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

*Re: My Nomos Orion on her Maiden Voyage!*



dduck said:


> ...My brand new Nomos Orion on her maiden voyage!
> BTW it is the 35 mm version which to me looks huge, and I have a large wrist. For a moment I thought Dan had sent me the 38 mm version by mistake. If anybody calls this watch "small" I will reach through the wires and smack them!
> View attachment 1826114
> 
> 
> I am in love!


Definitely not small. You two are well-proportioned together. Congratulations.


----------



## Time On My Hands

At Sculpture By The Sea, outdoor sculpture exhibition in Sydney.


----------



## Neofio




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands

My affordable today is also German, so I'm sharing it here as well. Junghans Munchen is competing in this picture with my freshly-blooming bottle brush flowers. It's Spring down here, and these native flowers bushes excite me.


----------



## birdynamnam

DC66 From the dark to the blue...


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## richnyc

Can't get enough


----------



## jonathanp77

1st but definitely will not be my only Sinn.

Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## monza06




----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Thoughtfully detailed, innit.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Blak Smyth

Laco on CXL Bund


----------



## mizzy

Tutima b-)


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 Flieger II

This copper dial produces great light play.


----------



## logan2z

Laco Dortmund on Micah Ammo


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Friday, innit.

Ric


----------



## brunemto

My little watch from Hamburg...


----------



## brunemto

...a watch from the Spessart in Germany. Rainer Brand Argus -Nachtblau-


----------



## EHV

Affordable pilot today...................bad pic, sorry.


----------



## brunemto

Nice Pilot!

Another Spessart-watch, the Rainer Brand Grande Panama Ruthenium...


----------



## SteamJ

My Damasko DA363 on a new Clover strap.


----------



## Armchair

brunemto said:


> Nice Pilot!
> 
> Another Spessart-watch, the Rainer Brand Grande Panama Ruthenium...
> 
> View attachment 1880522


We need more photos!


----------



## brunemto

Armchair said:


> We need more photos!


No problem b-)


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Evening change for Halloween, innit.

Ric


----------



## brunemto

Another German watch from my collection. 
D. Dornblüth & Sohn Kalbe i/SA, 99.0


----------



## birdynamnam

sublime Dornie...

Something a bit more "common" for me:


----------



## logan2z




----------



## Time On My Hands

Seldom used, but good to know it's there.


----------



## brunemto

The Metro


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to summat warming... ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede today


----------



## Contaygious

So much wow factor in here. I Need a reiner and max bill now! Oh and a metro!


----------



## Tony Abbate

Says it all...


----------



## brunemto

The Walther No. 13 with Unitas 6325:


----------



## LH2




----------



## Mattthefish

Brand new 6068.


----------



## chuckaroo

29er Chronograph again. Finding inspiration for my next German in these fine photographs. Thanks.


----------



## brunemto

The Hentschel Hafenmeister...


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion 35


----------



## pisar

brunemto said:


> ...a watch from the Spessart in Germany. Rainer Brand Argus -Nachtblau-
> 
> View attachment 1880018


What a beauty!!

How big is this watch and how much does it cost?


----------



## RBrylawski

brunemto said:


> The Hentschel Hafenmeister...
> 
> View attachment 1913274
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913322
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913362
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913370


Really beautifull!


----------



## hun23




----------



## logan2z

hun23 said:


> View attachment 1919114


Nice Kiel. I enjoyed that watch while I had it.


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 copper dial on a cloudy but nice autumn day.


----------



## brunemto

pisar said:


> What a beauty!!
> 
> How big is this watch and how much does it cost?


Thanks!
The Argus has a diameter of 38 mm and is about 2,5 TEU.


----------



## comatox

DA37




























Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23




----------



## tempocalypse

Not a wrist shot but was on the wrist all day:

GO Panograoph:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Rainer Brand Grande Panama Ruthenium at work right now:


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## birdynamnam

The night has been cold



A beautiful sky this morning



The colors of fall



& the wrist shot



...
;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## Churlish

Max Bill on a new Fluco strap.


----------



## Churlish

brunemto said:


> Rainer Brand Grande Panama Ruthenium at work right now:
> 
> View attachment 1941298


I'd never heard of Rainer before. I love that watch, such a gorgeous clean and classy look. Thank you for enlightening me!


----------



## birdynamnam

Churlish said:


> Max Bill on a new Fluco strap.
> 
> View attachment 1949802


Very nice


----------



## Time On My Hands

Sydney's Sculpture By The Sea had a giant frying pan, metal objects, whales...



























...but finally something to which we can relate:









It was called "Big Little Hand". It was about 3 metres long.

*all accompanied by Nomos Club, to comply with thread rules.


----------



## mizzy

My precious!


----------



## a to the k

My new Kemmner Military (Phantom logo):


----------



## Steelhead

German watch with German after-market strap. Laco Valencia on RIOS1931 shell cordovan.


----------



## stefano11

German pairings...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

stefano11 said:


> German pairings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!!! My favourite bier...Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier. I like the Dunkel.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## EDNX

I am living near Weihenstephan Brewery and I like the Biergarten a lot, but I prefer Schweiger from Markt Schwaben in Combination with 1948 Hanhart MdI.

Cheers from Freising





stefano11 said:


> German pairings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

A Lange & Sohne Saxonia Annual Calendar in white gold.


----------



## birdynamnam

So much germans watches collectibles 
...


----------



## stefano11

EDNX said:


> I am living near Weihenstephan Brewery and I like the Biergarten a lot, but I prefer Schweiger from Markt Schwaben in Combination with 1948 Hanhart MdI.
> 
> Cheers from Freising


I haven't seen Schweiger here in New Jersey but will sure try one when I do...cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDNX

Schweiger is a small local brewery and I do not think that their exports are reaching US. But if you visit Freising we will have a Beer at Weihenstephan Brauhaus. Good beer, nice local food and german watches

http://www.braeustueberl-weihenstephan.de/en/index.php


----------



## Baumaxe

Archimede Outdoor Protect


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## mizzy

Playing "nice" tonight!


----------



## richnyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Not a wrist shot, but a moment to mark the anniversary of the removal of the Berlin Wall.

The wall has gone, and because of that, Glashuette's watchmakers have been able to flourish and apply their skills beyond the old Spezimatics, and those of us outside of East Germany now have the opportunity to experience their beautiful mechanical art.









Of course the fall of the wall is far more profound than what it did for us watch fans - I think of people no longer living with the Stasi, and also the people who have perhaps not felt the benefit of the wall's removal. But I can't get political in this forum. So for us watch fans, this 25th anniversary is something to celebrate.


----------



## bigclive2011

How about this baby )


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Landeron 248.

Ca. 1969 vintage, innit.

Ric


----------



## richnyc




----------



## Time On My Hands

That's another great shot of the Outdoor Protect, richnyc. These shots from the field are engaging. It's a good-looking watch, but the official website's own pictures have always left me cold. Thanks for posting, I enjoy it. Archimede was the first German brand that got my attention (via the Klassik).


----------



## Ygrene

Another day with Pilot Chrono


----------



## sduford

Time On My Hands said:


> That's another great shot of the Outdoor Protect, richnyc. These shots from the field are engaging. It's a good-looking watch, but the official website's own pictures have always left me cold. Thanks for posting, I enjoy it. Archimede was the first German brand that got my attention (via the Klassik).


I completely agree, looks much better "in the field". That's a very common problem with product shots. They remove all the shadows and reflections and consequently the watches look "flat".


----------



## brunemto

The 99.0


----------



## Barfett

Stowa Flieger B Dial


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11

It's finally on my wrist and I couldn't be happier. More than exceeded my expectations


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## celtics1984

?Stowa B 2801 hand crankier today


----------



## EDNX

@ Ric, I like your Stowa a lot, but the Casa 2.111 with Merlin engines dressed as He-111 Luftschlacht um England is a pain in my eyes I am calling straight away Berlin.


----------



## andyip125

just got my new nomos


----------



## jimmbob

I'm wearing my new STOWA today.


----------



## Highlyironic73

Stowa GMT Worldtimer on lurid orange NATO....great watch but we don't see many on here, anyone know why?


----------



## flyingpicasso

andyip125 said:


> View attachment 2018930
> 
> just got my new nomos


That's lovely--great watch! Out of curiosity could you post the measurement of that subdial?


----------



## smalleq

Highlyironic73 said:


> View attachment 2033554
> Stowa GMT Worldtimer on lurid orange NATO....great watch but we don't see many on here, anyone know why?


I would love one as I'm in the market for a GMT, but that one is simply too big for my tastes. At 42mm I'd pick it up in a second.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Highlyironic73 said:


> View attachment 2033554
> Stowa GMT Worldtimer on lurid orange NATO....great watch but we don't see many on here, anyone know why?


Everybody says the gripe with this one is the 44mm size. I love the size personally. Looks fantastic in your pics.


----------



## jonathanp77

Copper day

Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## smalleq

From a beach wedding last weekend.


----------



## dhtjr

This is a terrific pic that shows the color and texture of a dial that is hard to capture in photos.



jonathanp77 said:


> Copper day
> 
> Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## jonathanp77

Thanks. Yes it can be a bit difficult to capture the copper dial and it's details. It has to be done with the right lighting conditions.


----------



## birdynamnam

jonathanp77 said:


> Thanks. Yes it can be a bit difficult to capture the copper dial and it's details. It has to be done with the right lighting conditions.


And you did it perfectly
Congrats
I like your strap too


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchNRolla

.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## flyingpicasso

Dunkel


----------



## LH2




----------



## gaptooth00

WATCH ARRIVED 

Nearly 2 weeks ago 
wanted to wear it first before I replied to the post 

AMAZING watch - really comfortable , and really really pretty - 

I highly recommend this watch - it sits on a smaller wrist ( like mine ) very very well 

The finish of the toughened steel is also a real bonus - it feels indestructible -serious it does 

only slight downside is that it has lost time by roughly 1 minute over the 2 weeks iv had it 

Anyway hope you enjoy the pics ( apologies for no natural light )


----------



## sduford

1 minute over two weeks is only 4 secs a day, that's pretty good.


----------



## oasis100

Just came in the mail today.


----------



## thehendrik

This is my Lindburgh & Benson (now Schaumburg Watch) Grand Ellipse Ltd Edition Skeleton watch... I bought this watch around 10 years ago. Could have purchased other, more well known brands for the price, but I fell in love with the shape, skeleton design and unique aspect of the watch... If I remember correctly the hands were sourced from Breguet for this model. I still get comments almost every time I wear it, and will treasure this one for as long as it lasts. Thought I'd share!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## StufflerMike

Heiner said:


> View attachment 2067914


Nice Hacher, not often posted here on WUS. Congrats.


----------



## Armchair

Heiner said:


> View attachment 2067914


That is gorgeous. I love the hands on the sub-dials.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## Time On My Hands

Club Dunkel for job interview duties today. Professional, but not executive.









But it was inexplicable that the German guy interviewing me said nothing about it. Honestly, what on earth do people think about all day?


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## avrvmadrid

Ordered straight from Damasko, fresh out of the box arrived today:


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Yay another junghans!


----------



## WatchNRolla

Just got a Max Bill with a Anthracite dial. A few shots. From my phone, so excuse the quality.


----------



## sillo38




----------



## Contaygious

WatchNRolla said:


> Just got a Max Bill with a Anthracite dial. A few shots. From my phone, so excuse the quality.


Omg that is the new one I have been asking about! Great choice!


----------



## WatchNRolla

.


----------



## a to the k

Beautiful Max Bill! Congrats.

I wear Laco Valencia - new to me but already "lovin' it..."


----------



## BDIC

New to me Laco Kiel on Rockin Ron's strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Nightblue and Novembergrey ;-)


----------



## Highlyironic73

Sinn 103 ST SA AR UTC


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Exima


----------



## jsj11

Seems to be glued to my wrist at the moment


----------



## WatchNRolla

.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rsimpsss




----------



## edmundlwk

Glashutte Original Panomatic Lunar


----------



## powerband

Just arrived. How did I ignore Nomos for so long?



















Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla

.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## b'oris




----------



## brunemto

Grande Panama


----------



## bigclive2011

Steiny heavy metal )


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Quotron

bigclive2011 said:


> Steiny heavy metal )
> 
> (excessively large pic)


It says "SWISS MADE" on the dial. It's not German. o|

I knew Germans had(ve) a habit of pretending to be Swiss, but I've never heard of Swiss pretending to be German...


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot 42 bronze


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248 for the weekend.

On a trip, innit.

Ric


----------



## brunemto

Hentschel, Hamburg


----------



## chuckaroo

Nomos Orion 38 and Muhle Glashutte 29er Chronograph.

Guess I have a thing for Glashutte.


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## brunemto

Dornblüth 99.0


----------



## Farlius

Nomos Orion Weiß on a brown vintage crocgrain strap.



















Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## chuckaroo




----------



## Bugra




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## brunemto

Grande Panama


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## pethul

my new Junghans. A nice little watch.


----------



## brunemto

My second Rainer Brand


----------



## EDNX




----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## brunemto

Hafenmeister


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## flyingpicasso

brunemto said:


> Hafenmeister
> 
> View attachment 2232314


The smaller font of the numerals and use of indices only on the subdial give this a little more of a classy look than most marines. And while I'm not normally a fan of red 12s, this one looks really nice. The leaf hands are a nice, different touch as well.


----------



## jasonfrombu

One if my favorite watch and strap combos: Junghans 1972 Chronoscope with Tudor heritage pattern NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

jasonfrombu said:


> One if my favorite watch and strap combos: Junghans 1972 Chronoscope with Tudor heritage pattern NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!?


----------



## Contaygious

Wow^^^^


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## amgbda

Tourby Small Aviator


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## EDNX

GDR Ministry of Internal early 1950's


----------



## jonathanp77

Copper dial to add some colour to this gloomy day.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weaks4uce

Modest, but still one of my favorites.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sduford

Well, I guess it's not exactly a wrist shot...

Archimede Pilot 42H


----------



## gwold

sduford said:


> Well, I guess it's not exactly a wrist shot...
> 
> Archimede Pilot 42H


That's a great looking watch! I have not been a pilot watch fan, but this Archimede could change my mind!

EDIT: To be clear, it's the brass case that really makes this design for me. It's a fantastic companion to the flieger face.


----------



## inlanding




----------



## CM HUNTER

gwold said:


> That's a great looking watch! I have not been a pilot watch fan, but this Archimede could change my mind!
> 
> EDIT: To be clear, it's the brass case that really makes this design for me. It's a fantastic companion to the flieger face.


No cheap brass is used by Ickler. Only top Cusn8 bronze is used.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Sterile, innit.

Ric


----------



## pez5

Recently acquired this Dievas Vortex. My last _good_ watch purchase was a Longines Masters Chrono about 10 years ago. It's pretty much lived all it's life in it's own little box. ( i'm in two minds about keeping it ) Hence the motivation to get a daily that was a bit more rugged. I'm really pleased but!!!!
Thanks to this site and all the gorgeous German pieces i'v now got the bug. On my short list is a either a Stowa Chrono, Damasko or Muhle Glashutte.
Here's my Vortex on a Clover Strap


----------



## brunemto

Dornblüth 99.0

View attachment 2330754


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## brunemto

Grande Panama


----------



## IRBilldozer

New Cordovan shell strap for the DA36.


----------



## EDNX

German Airforce Titanium - the last in line.










Cheers


----------



## smalleq

New Hirsch Performance strap. Black gator embossed leather on dark blue synthetic core. It doesn't look like it in the picture, but the blue color is fairly similar to the Ahoi's dial color.


----------



## jonathanp77

I know it's not a wrist shot but my wrist was ruining the shot so...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Festive, innit.

Ric


----------



## b'oris

Not to be confused with.....well nothing really.....Un-mistakable U1


----------



## bigclive2011

Dievas


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## EDNX

A quick shot from my "Outdoor" Hanhart in the rare Sun in Southern Germany.


----------



## EDNX

Why Outdoor Hanhart? Compared to the original from the 1940's, the re-issue is real tough and reliable watch.

BTW Hanhart changed the marketing strategy, they sell now directly via online shop and reduced the prices. The new prices are very attractive for their high quality watches.

Just for fun wearing the re-issue and the original


----------



## CM HUNTER

EDNX said:


> Why Outdoor Hanhart? Compared to the original from the 1940's, the re-issue is real tough and reliable watch.
> 
> BTW Hanhart changed the marketing strategy, they sell now directly via online shop and reduced the prices. The new prices are very attractive for their high quality watches.
> 
> Just for fun wearing the re-issue and the original


Thanks for the information about Hanhart operations. Have always loved the classical look of these pieces, and am glad that they are now easier to get ahold of.


----------



## CM HUNTER

b'oris said:


> Not to be confused with.....well nothing really.....Un-mistakable U1


This photo would go a long way in helping to sell this watch (not that it needs it). Easily the best shot of a U1 that I've ever seen.


----------



## Vinguru

Kemmner

Love the blue


----------



## flyingpicasso

Vinguru said:


> Kemmner
> 
> Love the blue
> 
> View attachment 2369538


Haha...is that how the watch looks to you after a few of those beers?


----------



## Vinguru

True! Had trouble with the focus in the train


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## drhr

My 3 germans. . .


----------



## ehansen




----------



## EDNX

1957 Junghans Luftwaffe 
Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## LH2

Antea 390 LE Red Second. Phone pic will have to do for now.


----------



## SergiV

Mühle Glashuette/SA "29er BIG"


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## Ygrene

My new handmade strap


----------



## brunemto

RB Argus


----------



## Odin43




----------



## davvman




----------



## brunemto

Dornblüth 99.0


----------



## flyingpicasso

drhr said:


> My 3 germans. . .


One of the best trios ever...wow!


----------



## sduford

Archimede Pilot 42H on Hirsch Terra Green









My only German but it won't be my last! I'm enamored with Nomos, Damasko, Stowa, Junghans Max Bill, Tourby, Dornblueth....


----------



## IRBilldozer

Three Germans spread out on my brand new watch roll which I just received from my fiancée.


----------



## jsj11

Nice time to take a watch shot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## EDNX

1955 Air Force Flyback from Hanhart


----------



## WmGardner

Sinn 104- During a winter photography session


----------



## WmGardner

Same Sinn 104 during a long manual exposure (at night)


----------



## WmGardner

My "daily wearer" - Tutima Classic on "bund" strap


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## brunemto

GO Sixties


----------



## sergio65




----------



## logan2z

Beautiful GOs guys. I think a Senator Sixties Panorama Date may be my next watch. Missing my new Senator Observer as it's at GO getting looked at


----------



## Contaygious

Love the 60's and that chrono!


----------



## JonS1967

Contaygious said:


> Love the 60's and that chrono!


Couldn't agree more! Those GO Senators are such beautiful watches. Enjoy them, gentlemen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## weaks4uce

Hasn't left my wrist for 20 days now... definitely the new favorite by a large margin


----------



## EDNX

Got this Hanhart from my close Friend for Christmas. Wow, this is a surprise

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## Odin43

Not a wrist shot but here it is


----------



## erikclabaugh

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 356 Flieger II


Oh man, that copper dial is just terrific!!


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## CM HUNTER

EDNX said:


> Got this Hanhart from my close Friend for Christmas. Wow, this is a surprise
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you!


Awesome gift from an awesome friend! Congrats and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## CM HUNTER

erikclabaugh said:


> Oh man, that copper dial is just terrific!!


Agreed. If they made one a few mm larger I'd be all over it.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## IRBilldozer

Interesting strap, blue looks to match up very well with the hands. Got a photo of the strap and watch laid out off the wrist?


Ygrene said:


> View attachment 2417497


----------



## Ygrene

Thanks 

Here are some photos of gray cayman: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/wrist-shots-germans-only-lets-see-em-261306-355.html#post10947945


----------



## Morpheus23

My Christmas gift!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Morpheus23 said:


> My Christmas gift!


Fantastic!


----------



## Morpheus23

Thanks, I'm truly impressed with quality and design and specially with the black dial reflection during the day it gors from dark gray to the black and it gives great look!


----------



## jonathanp77

erikclabaugh said:


> Oh man, that copper dial is just terrific!!


Thanks. It definitely is.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Here's my beauty, a Tutima Grand Classic LE version.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius

achilles said:


> Here's my beauty, a Tutima Grand Classic LE version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killer Bracelet.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Thanks Farlius! 

To be honest, I took a wrong turn in a deep winding road of watch collection, and almost made the mistake of selling this beauty. Woke up in the right moment and withdrew my sale. She ain't going anywhere but only on my wrist now. The bracelet is one of the big assets for this watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

achilles said:


> Here's my beauty, a Tutima Grand Classic LE version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never seen the LE before. Such a wonderful classical look.


----------



## Gordon Fraser

Spending some time with my new pride and joy


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sergio65




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Seatime on a beautiful, crisp, frosty morning.


----------



## jonathanp77

Bradjhomes said:


> Stowa Seatime on a beautiful, crisp, frosty morning.


Crisp shot! Nice!


----------



## Bradjhomes

jonathanp77 said:


> Crisp shot! Nice!


Thanks


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 Flieger II and the AMG Mercedes C-Klasse DTM


----------



## brunemto

Hafenmeister


----------



## flyingpicasso

brunemto said:


> Hafenmeister
> 
> View attachment 2458026


Lovely pic! Are those coordinates engraved on the side?


----------



## brunemto

Thank you!
Yes, that are the coordinates of the Hamburg Harbour.


----------



## IRBilldozer

brunemto said:


> Hafenmeister
> 
> View attachment 2458026


One of the few watches I find myself really lusting to own.


----------



## zephyrnoid

Darn! was hoping to talk you down a bit some day  
Aside from some Brietlings and Carerras, the best looking Retro-Look chrono IMHO !



achilles said:


> Thanks Farlius!
> 
> To be honest, I took a wrong turn in a deep winding road of watch collection, and almost made the mistake of selling this beauty. Woke up in the right moment and withdrew my sale. She ain't going anywhere but only on my wrist now. The bracelet is one of the big assets for this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocturnal

brunemto said:


> Hafenmeister
> 
> View attachment 2458026


Simple, elegant, Teutonic master class.


----------



## achilles

zephyrnoid said:


> Darn! was hoping to talk you down a bit some day
> Aside from some Brietlings and Carerras, the best looking Retro-Look chrono IMHO !


:-d....you should have done it when I was "napping".....now that I am awake, realized my mistake that I was about to make. :-d

Joke aside, like you said it's got that classy retro look that kept me from parting with it...adds a nice and unique touch to my collection of modern watches.


----------



## brunemto

My Germans:


----------



## sduford

Man I am so envious. What a nice collection! I especially like the GO, Dornblueth and Panama. But they are all gorgeous.



brunemto said:


> My Germans:


----------



## Bradjhomes

Newest German


----------



## omeglycine

Quick pic while waiting for the family to get in the car


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC,

Rid


----------



## jonathanp77

Bradjhomes said:


> Newest German


Congrats! It's a beauty.


----------



## Bradjhomes

jonathanp77 said:


> Congrats! It's a beauty.


Thanks


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Seatime on leather


----------



## brunemto

At work


----------



## jonathanp77

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Malakim




----------



## EDNX

Skiing with 1983's Arctos Luftwaffe


----------



## German Collector

omeglycine said:


> Quick pic while waiting for the family to get in the car


which model is this?????


----------



## SergiV

German Collector said:


> which model is this?????


This one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/new-model-coming-soon-tourby-watches-art-deco-1089023.html


----------



## Time On My Hands

My Max Bill arrived with the new year.









Happy New Year.


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sergio65




----------



## omeglycine

SergiV said:


> This one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/new-model-coming-soon-tourby-watches-art-deco-1089023.html


Yes, beat me to it


----------



## Bwana1




----------



## logan2z

omeglycine said:


> Yes, beat me to it


I've seen you post that Tourby a few times recently and read the thread about it in which Tourby announced it. What a fantastic looking watch! I think Tourby hit a home run with that one. That grey dial and the applied numerals are so beautiful. Excellent choice.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## ehansen

Damasko DA34 today...


----------



## Armchair

Bwana1 said:


> View attachment 2516418


Love it.


----------



## omeglycine

Bwana1 said:


>


Awesome! Also, long time, no see. Good to see you around.


----------



## brunemto

Sixties


----------



## logan2z

brunemto said:


> Sixties
> 
> View attachment 2531386


Simply beautiful watch. It may be my next.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## jonathanp77

All in with the Germans.

Archimede, Sinn & Nomos


----------



## Bugra

Again my Semi-German


----------



## igory76




----------



## Odin43

Sinn 857 on a cold day in Charlotte


----------



## brunemto

RBGP


----------



## brunemto

Walther


----------



## sduford

Gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## Kid_A

echt german flieger....


----------



## brunemto

GO


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JoeKing




----------



## sarasate




----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Ric


----------



## Jwon

Vintage Glashütte.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Allesaufgruen

Love the Defakto Watch


----------



## ChicagoFrog

Trying out a vintage B&S strap with the Weltzeit today. I think it works surprisingly well, actually. Cheers!


----------



## jonathanp77

ChicagoFrog said:


> Trying out a vintage B&S strap with the Weltzeit today. I think it works surprisingly well, actually. Cheers!
> View attachment 2618418


It works well. Nice combo.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## rafic

Nienaber Tag Uhr (Day Watch)









Kemmner Unitas


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Rheinmeister (doesn't exist any more - he made great watches)









Sinn 144


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## JoeKing

No longer made, Tutima DI300.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

WHEW... I made it thru the first hundred pages and if you 3 below, are still on here - please tell me more about these...:



kubelwagen said:


>





Ozy said:


>





wardog said:


>





keegan said:


> A new one from today. Double-wristing! (Just transporting two watches to a meetup, but fun!)
> 
> View attachment 692083


OK, I give up... how in the world did you take this pix...???

I will be able to join you here shortly. As soon as mine comes in from Deutschland... shortly... It'll be special. Haven't seen another posted anywhere.

Thanx for posting everyone. Now just ~300 more pages to go!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Seatime


----------



## LH2




----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion


----------



## hoxuantu

New watch for new year.


----------



## peatnick

Kemmner Mechanik









Unitas 6498









​


----------



## WmGardner

My Sinn 104 (again), hard at work (again), in -21℉ temps this time!


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## brunemto

RBGP


----------



## ferro01

VDB PRE2012 on Dstrap


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## watchdaddy1

For the lovers & the haters...Sinn U1 w/ some colorful Shark Shoes


----------



## omeglycine

watchdaddy1 said:


> For the lovers & the haters...Sinn U1 w/ some colorful Shark Shoes


I don't usually like black dials with brown (or reddish brown, in this case) straps, but that is a well chosen combo.


----------



## sarasate




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa Seatime. Green bezel and OEM bracelet - my favourite combination


----------



## brunemto

Argus


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Yay, me... I'm like half way thru all of the posts and I see that I can post one of mine here - my ChronoSwiss Klassik (assembled in Germany)...:







Didn't even know this until reading here!

My new arrival should be here shortly, I hope. Tracking says it is in country. Not seen another posted, so, I am anxious for you all to see.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## JoseB.

*From Glashutte......*

My first Wempe and may not be my last


----------



## CM HUNTER

*Re: From Glashutte......*



JoseB. said:


> My first Wempe and may not be my last


Beautiful! Great to see one of the original five manufacturers do a flieger with subdial. (I know IWC did a not-so-popular version as well). It's my favorite look for a flieger as it gives much needed interest to an otherwise stark (albeit authentic) aesthetic. Yours comes with Glashutte goodness as well. Congrats.


----------



## Farlius

*Re: From Glashutte......*



JoseB. said:


> My first Wempe and may not be my last


Hmmm. What are the specs on that piece? I'm intrigued.

Look fantastic, congrats!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoxuantu

*Re: From Glashutte......*









She is wating for a Milanese bracelet.


----------



## Armchair

*Re: From Glashutte......*

A new arrival:


----------



## JoseB.

*Re: From Glashutte......*

Thank you!

Best 
Jose


----------



## bigclive2011

*Re: From Glashutte......*

Made in Germany!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## JoseB.

*Re: From Glashutte......*

Thank you! Here are some details pulled from the WEMPE site:

Stainless steel. Black dial with luminous Arabic numerals. Anti-reflective sapphire crystal. Screw-down case back with high relief engraving of the observatory. Handmade Shell-Cordovan leather strap with stainless steel pin clasp. Hand-wound movement (base calibre: Unitas 6498-2) with stop-seconds function designed by Wempe and subsidiary seconds dial. Water-resistant. Subsidiary seconds dial. Officially tested chronometer according to German DIN 8319 standard.
Case diameter: 45 mm.

Reference no. WM60 0006

Best
Jose


----------



## Sentient_meat

*Re: From Glashutte......*

Just joined the club today!


----------



## jonathanp77

*Re: From Glashutte......*

The copper dial has some nice light play.


----------



## BenwayFi

*Re: From Glashutte......*


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

*Re: From Glashutte......*

Now I'm about half way thru the thread and I can finally post...:


----------



## brunemto

*Re: From Glashutte......*

Hentschel Hamburg -Hafenmeister-


----------



## IRBilldozer

*Re: From Glashutte......*

I think you arguably have one of the best collections on this forum. I would love if you did a collection post with some shots of these great pieces laid out together.



brunemto said:


> Hentschel Hamburg -Hafenmeister-


----------



## brunemto

*Re: From Glashutte......*



IRBilldozer said:


> I think you arguably have one of the best collections on this forum. I would love if you did a collection post with some shots of these great pieces laid out together.


Thank you very much! That's a major honour.

About 3 weeks ago, I posted my collection of German watches:

Wrist shots...Germans only....let's see 'em - Page 361


----------



## IRBilldozer




----------



## Hooge

Fresh off the plane.


----------



## brunemto

Senator Sixties


----------



## sergio65

Stowa Airman


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Bradjhomes

Starting the week with my gorgeous Stowa Exima


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## adamv13




----------



## Bradjhomes

Nomos Zurich


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## argilag




----------



## gward4




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brunemto

Hafenmeister


----------



## Silvan

GREAT


gward4 said:


>


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## sergio65




----------



## Broadside

Sinn EZM 1


----------



## bombardiro




----------



## brunemto

Dornblüth 99.0


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sergio65




----------



## Ugly-Nugget

I usually don't go for square watches but that one is simply gorgeous. Great pick as well.



sergio65 said:


> View attachment 2813938


----------



## Mediocre

Wearing the Tutima today


----------



## CM HUNTER

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 2812530
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812538


Boy that fits your wrist like it was tailored to it. And the top shot really shows those wonderfully angled lugs. 👍


----------



## Bradjhomes

CM HUNTER said:


> Boy that fits your wrist like it was tailored to it. And the top shot really shows those wonderfully angled lugs.


Thanks. I would want the lugs to be any longer, but it wears quite nicely.


----------



## sergio65

Ugly-Nugget said:


> I usually don't go for square watches but that one is simply gorgeous. Great pick as well.


Thanks! I changed the strap though as the stock one was too thick for my taste.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric

Sent from my iP


----------



## gward4

New this week from Greg at Watchmann. I can't get over the clarity of the dial in person. Very happy with my first Damasko!


----------



## Bugra

Finally on my wrist! I will follow with more shots later on.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## EDNX

Wearing since Friday for skiing this tough beast.


----------



## brunemto

GO


----------



## Bugra

Nomos in Public transport


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## BDIC

Thought I'd chime in with my second German. Just picked this up and I am completely floored. Hasn't left my wrist in the last week and probably won't for a while. Excellent value for the price point and incredibly light with the TI case. On a NATO you don't even feel it. Ordering a GGB for it soon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

Grandpa and grandson:


----------



## CM HUNTER

rokoce said:


> Grandpa and grandson:
> View attachment 2840802


👍👍


----------



## LH2

_Laco Venedig...
_


----------



## CM HUNTER

LH2 said:


> _Laco Venedig...
> _


Didn't even know this model existed. Love the vintage look of that cream dial.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## brunemto

RB Argus Nachtblau


----------



## MisterHo

LH2 said:


> _Laco Venedig...
> _


Damnit u already pulled the trigger on this one? I really like this one!

My Munster on a new NATO


----------



## watchdaddy1

on Perlon


----------



## blowfish89

My first post on this thread, will be more active in f8 from now.
I recently stepped up my usual affordable budget and bought my first two Germans. 
They are both great watches and I switch them on alternate days. The Damasko gains 2 sec/day and the Sinn gains 9 sec/day.









The distortion is just beautiful.









Wristshots


----------



## CM HUNTER

blowfish89 said:


> My first post on this thread, will be more active in f8 from now.
> I recently stepped up my usual affordable budget and bought my first two Germans.
> They are both great watches and I switch them on alternate days. The Damasko gains 2 sec/day and the Sinn gains 9 sec/day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The distortion is just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wristshots


Welcome! I'd say you definitely started your foray into the world of German watches on the right note. 👍


----------



## logan2z




----------



## Bugra




----------



## brunemto

Walther No. 13


----------



## lethaltoes

Have a great weekend everyone! Cheers!


----------



## Setiawan

My Laco Aachen, only a few days old. Clicky for more pictures!


----------



## Armchair

Tangente today (and everyday at the moment).


----------



## iim7v7im7

Sinn today...


----------



## Bugra

I just bought all three.


























Nah Just kidding...

But the guy at the AD was super helpful and friendly. I told him straight i'm not gonna buy he explained with joy.


----------



## SergiV

Muhle 29er Big & Hirsch Mariner


----------



## bigclive2011

Dievas Vintage Kamphswimmer.


----------



## Armchair

SergiV said:


> Muhle 29er Big & Hirsch Mariner


Great combo, lovely watch.


----------



## bobamarkfett

Sinn A SA


----------



## gward4

DA36 says hello from a Costa Rican cloud forest.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Bugra

With a fake lake view at the back


----------



## Kasamene




----------



## adamv13

Hi All, sorry my HTC M8 has a lousy camera...


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Mondays for me. Have a good productive week everyone!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## brunemto

Hentschel


----------



## brunemto

Just arrived...


----------



## gward4

DA36 feeling right at home!


----------



## brunemto

Damasko again


----------



## sduford

Man, I really like the look of that watch in black.


----------



## okidoc01

Stowa









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I tend not to take wrist shots, but here's today's photo of the U200 SDR I'm wearing:


----------



## Bugra

Random shots of the Nomos Club


----------



## brunemto

RBGP


----------



## anaplian

jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Mondays for me. Have a good productive week everyone!


Awesome pictures - especially the first. That's a 35mm Orion? Also, what strap do you have on it, the stitching looks red?


----------



## jonathanp77

anaplian said:


> Awesome pictures - especially the first. That's a 35mm Orion? Also, what strap do you have on it, the stitching looks red?


Thanks. Glad you like the pics. Yes it's the Orion 35. The strap is the stock Nomos shell cordovan strap in dark brown with red stitching (link below).

http://www.nomos-store.com/en/Watch...Shell-Cordovan/brown-red-brown-stitching.html


----------



## bigclive2011

Dievas vintage Kampschwimmer.


----------



## Keabdnas

Here is my Meistersinger Perigraph


----------



## Bugra




----------



## ferro01

VDB 2013 matte


----------



## Malakim

Alexander Shorokhoff "Peter Tchaikovsky" alarm


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## snapdragon

Archimede chrono. My favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdzimme3

New canvas strap


----------



## CM HUNTER

snapdragon said:


> Archimede chrono. My favorite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot of that beauty!


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## Armchair

Malakim said:


> Alexander Shorokhoff "Peter Tchaikovsky" alarm
> 
> View attachment 2951914


Wowzers!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## brunemto

sduford said:


> Man, I really like the look of that watch in black.


Thanks! And yes, it´s an amazing watch:


----------



## Bugra

British Phantom and German


----------



## TJWN

Sunny day out telemeter


----------



## dopamine5501

Steinhart Apollon with nato strap


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## okidoc01

Apollon

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice but obviously swiss made as to be read on the dial.


----------



## jabstick420

Just picked this up...
Was fiending for a LM5100!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## RBrylawski

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 2974130


Nice, but it is Swiss Made, so technically not a German Watch.


----------



## Robotaz

Bah. Switzerland is just where they're put together. 

The owner, designers, and overall feel is vastly German. That's what counts to me.

I don't think Switzerland when someone says Christopher Ward. I think London.


----------



## Farlius

Messing around with some Orion weiß strap options...




























Perfect Dress Watch

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## CM HUNTER

Robotaz said:


> Bah. Switzerland is just where they're put together.
> 
> The owner, designers, and overall feel is vastly German. That's what counts to me.
> 
> I don't think Switzerland when someone says Christopher Ward. I think London.


You don't wear the owner, you wear the watch. And since this entire site is about watches, what matters is the attributes of a watch. In this case, one that hasn't an ounce of anything German in it.


----------



## RBrylawski

Robotaz said:


> Bah. Switzerland is just where they're put together.
> 
> The owner, designers, and overall feel is vastly German. That's what counts to me.
> 
> I don't think Switzerland when someone says Christopher Ward. I think London.


I guess when the thread says Germans only, I figure a watch made in Switzerland isn't very German. And when I think of CW, I think of a British company selling watches made in Switzerland. So there too, I think Swiss.


----------



## gward4

First time messing around with the lume on the DA36...


----------



## Robotaz

RBrylawski said:


> I guess when the thread says Germans only, I figure a watch made in Switzerland isn't very German. And when I think of CW, I think of a British company selling watches made in Switzerland. So there too, I think Swiss.


Right. I get that.

I'm just saying that I see the brands as being German and English because Switzerland is just an assembly point. Just my opinion. I think if we polled the forum, some would agree. Probably not half.


----------



## Robotaz

CM HUNTER said:


> You don't wear the owner, you wear the watch. And since this entire site is about watches, what matters is the attributes of a watch. In this case, one that hasn't an ounce of anything German in it.


I disagree. I have an opinion. You have an opinion. Switzerland might as well be Timbuktu. Steinhart looks and feels German to me.


----------



## RBrylawski

Robotaz said:


> Right. I get that.
> 
> I'm just saying that I see the brands as being German and English because Switzerland is just an assembly point. Just my opinion. I think if we polled the forum, some would agree. Probably not half.


And I get your point. But when I think of Germans Only, I think of a watch that is actually made in Germany. Even if it comes with a Swiss movement ticking inside. It's German if it's made there and has Made in Germany on the dial. It's Swiss if it has Swiss Made on the dial.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Robotaz said:


> I disagree. I have an opinion. You have an opinion. Switzerland might as well be Timbuktu. Steinhart looks and feels German to me.


Not trying to debate opinions. I'm just stating facts.

This isn't the Timbuktu forum. Watches made in Timbuktu wouldn't fit in here either.

Looks more like UBoat to me... just my opinion.


----------



## blowfish89

Strangely enough, my Sinn or Damasko (with swiss movts) don't have Made in Germany on the dial either.


----------



## CM HUNTER

blowfish89 said:


> Strangely enough, my Sinn or Damasko (with swiss movts) don't have Made in Germany on the dial either.


It's not about not having German Made on the dial, it's about clearly having Swiss Made on one.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.

Have a great start to the week, folks.

Ric


----------



## Heiner




----------



## logan2z

blowfish89 said:


> Strangely enough, my Sinn or Damasko (with swiss movts) don't have Made in Germany on the dial either.


Mine does


----------



## StufflerMike

All my Damasko watches have/had "Made in Germany" on the back.


----------



## Robotaz

CM HUNTER said:


> Looks more like UBoat to me... just my opinion.


Ah. Now I get it.


----------



## bigclive2011

Dievas on Spanish leather.


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot 42B


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Heiner




----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## madridgeback

my only German but hope to get a damasko next I can't wait


----------



## gward4

1938 has been my favorite "dress" watch recently.


----------



## blowfish89

You know its a crappy work day when even your watch wants to Die.


----------



## jonathanp77

LOL. Mine too.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Longjean

Included, the side touching the wrist.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Contaygious




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## bigclive2011

Dievas.


----------



## Bugra

Nomos on the Snow;


----------



## Malakim

Another crazy Shorokhoff. Swiss heart, but designed and assembled in Alzenau.


----------



## stefano11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## sarasate

Love my German diver duo!


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## blowfish89

Just back from 2 hours of tennis wearing my 103.


----------



## gward4

blowfish89 said:


> Just back from 2 hours of tennis wearing my 103.


Beautiful watch AND beautiful sunset pic! Nice work.


----------



## blowfish89

gward4 said:


> Beautiful watch AND beautiful sunset pic! Nice work.


Thanks. All the credit goes to the Los Angeles weather. It has been years since I played tennis and it felt really good.


----------



## brunemto

DAMASKO DA38


----------



## Bugra




----------



## blowfish89

brunemto said:


> DAMASKO DA38


I don't think my Damasko came with a strap change tool.


----------



## brunemto

blowfish89 said:


> I don't think my Damasko came with a strap change tool.


It's not included. You can buy it on the Online-Shop.


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## Bugra

Nomos Club on Brown Hirsch Traveller

This strap has has Nubuck feeling on top


----------



## Gillott84

Couldn't resist. My first half decent watch arrived last night....


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## omeglycine

Gillott84 said:


> Couldn't resist. My first half decent watch arrived last night...


Way more than half decent, congrats on acquiring an excellent watch!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Ric


----------



## blowfish89

Having a big crush on the Max Bill anthracite 3-hander today. Have to weight it against a Stowa Antea KS.


----------



## tanatron

Today I'm wearing my new Sinn 142:


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## gward4




----------



## GMA

Nivrel Grande Manuelle


----------



## watchcrank_tx

sergio65 said:


>


Great photos. They really show the silver dial in a way that the stock photos do not.


----------



## BruceEv08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## bigclive2011

Signalman, made in Germany.


----------



## inlanding




----------



## omeglycine

GMA said:


> Nivrel Grande Manuelle


Awesome. Not one we see very often.

Wearing my Tourby Art Deco today.


----------



## Orsoni

bigclive2011 said:


> Signalman, made in Germany.
> 
> View attachment 3066730


I believe the Schofield web site states that they moved assembly to the UK but, due to some legal issue, they were unable to show made in UK on the dial.


----------



## 3th3r

bigclive2011 said:


> Signalman, made in Germany.
> 
> View attachment 3066730


Bold. VERY BOLD.


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent using Tapatalk


Nice touch turning the bezel so the 12 pip lines up with the crown. Looks cool.


----------



## Dace

sergio65 said:


>


That is stunning.


----------



## inlanding




----------



## gward4

My DA36, refusing to be pigeonholed as a "weekend watch".


----------



## Farlius

gward4 said:


> My DA36, refusing to be pigeonholed as a "weekend watch".


On the Damasko Bracelet? Nice.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill today. Have a good one!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlanding




----------



## MisterE

Very classy.


----------



## omeglycine

Very nice, inlanding!


----------



## Barfett

My Stowa Flieger


----------



## brunemto

Argus


----------



## blowfish89

Yet another strap (Suigeneric Paisley)


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## jonathanp77

Inspecting some pixels of the projector wall.

Sinn 356 copper dial


----------



## sduford

jonathanp77 said:


> Inspecting some pixels of the projector wall.
> 
> Sinn 356 copper dial


This has the be the most beautiful tool watch out there.


----------



## gward4

Stowa Flieger Chrono arrived today!! I'm thrilled!














































Jorg and his team got this to me so quickly too! Very impressed.


----------



## sun_devil




----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi, sorry for the dark picture, but it was taken at night.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot 42B today


----------



## blowfish89

Jonathan, please teach me how to take better pics


----------



## bigclive2011

Dievas.


----------



## jonathanp77

blowfish89 said:


> Jonathan, please teach me how to take better pics


Haha I really place priority on lighting. Specifically the angle it's coming from. That pic was taken using my phone with natural light from the window.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## brunemto

Sixties


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## brunemto

Nice strap, Brad! Looks great with the Zürich Blaugold!


----------



## Bradjhomes

brunemto said:


> Nice strap, Brad! Looks great with the Zürich Blaugold!


Thanks


----------



## Armchair

Tangente + furry friend


----------



## Bugra

brunemto said:


> Sixties


I love Sixties - Blue version is my next hard to reach target.


----------



## omeglycine

With some inspiration from Brad


----------



## EDNX

This is the last Hanhart in my collection. I just received it back from overhaul. This one is a late 1940's Flyback with Cal. 42/51.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## coelacanth

Guinand Flying Officer flying on _Flyin' Duck_ (name of my Ducati Sport Classic 1000S). Two things that are sadly discontinued for good.


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Jan_DK

My much loved Ikarus.


----------



## gward4

My second full day with the new Stowa. Really enjoying it.


----------



## EDNX

Hanhart Pocket Chronograph with Cal. 42/51 Flyback - one of the last before the era of chronographs ended in 1963.


----------



## brunemto

The Dorni


----------



## sduford

brunemto said:


> The Dorni
> 
> View attachment 3159210
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159218


Simply stunning, the perfect marine chronometer.


----------



## inlanding




----------



## sergio65




----------



## jsbx1

sergio65 said:


>


Fabulous lighting !!! One of the best wrist shots, I've seen.

Tony


----------



## alex79

Now I can subscribe! 
My first German is the Stowa flieger limited edition =) some shots


----------



## brunemto

sduford said:


> Simply stunning, the perfect marine chronometer.


Thank you!

Today my Rainer Brand Grande Panama:


----------



## sduford

brunemto said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Today my Rainer Brand Grande Panama:


And I absolutely love that one too, even more so since I currently live in Panama!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Bugra

It's on Custom Ostrich with Reddish Stitching. Luckily stitching matches the hands perfectly.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## alex79




----------



## gward4

alex79 said:


>


The handwind with the Unitas? Nice!


----------



## alex79

@ gward4 : yes the unitas =)


----------



## brunemto

DA38


----------



## Tickythebull

The Damasko looks really good areyou pleased with it.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull

Kalmar II on Maddog Stingray strap.


----------



## bigclive2011

Dievas


----------



## baaart

Muhle Glashutte 29er Big


----------



## gward4

The Stowa is back on the wrist after some oil and wax treatment on the strap to darken it a bit.


----------



## alex79

Tgif ! 
I swapped the back case this morning, luckily it is well centered and aligned =)







front








On the wrist









Good day Gents.

Alex


----------



## SteamJ

I went 164 days without my Sinn 142 D1 but it's finally back on my wrist!


----------



## jonathanp77

Good to see it back with you Jason. Looks great.


----------



## whoa

SteamJ said:


> I went 164 days without my Sinn 142 D1 but it's finally back on my wrist!
> 
> View attachment 3197306


Would have been cool if it was 142 days :-D 
But nice to see you have it back!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Dylan80

Just another day at the office...


----------



## Dylan80

Now relaxing at home...


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## sergio65




----------



## Bugra




----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## watchdaddy1

MaxBill


----------



## sergio65

German Marine watches out in the sun


----------



## gward4




----------



## Spunwell

Bugra said:


>


This is an absolutely stunning combo, where did you get the strap?


----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 said:


> MaxBill


Great shot! You inspired me to put mine on for my client meeting today. Seeing yours makes me want to add this version to my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

JonS1967 said:


> Great shot! You inspired me to put mine on for my client meeting today. Seeing yours makes me want to add this version to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the black dial


----------



## blowfish89

I am close to getting the anthracite 3 hander max bill myself.


----------



## Bugra

Spunwell said:


> This is an absolutely stunning combo, where did you get the strap?


Yes, it turned out better than I guessed. It's from one of the Vietnamese seller on Strap forum called "flydragonstraps"

Quality is really good for its price.


----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 said:


> I love the black dial


They sure don't make it easy to be satisfied with just one. Do they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Bugra said:


> Yes, it turned out better than I guessed. It's from one of the Vietnamese seller on Strap forum called "flydragonstraps"
> 
> Quality is really good for its price.


Thanks. I'll have not check them out.


----------



## watchdaddy1

JonS1967 said:


> They sure don't make it easy to be satisfied with just one. Do they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope but I can't see myself purchasing a black dial version but then again stranger things have happened


----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nope but I can't see myself purchasing a black dial version but then again stranger things have happened


I agree. It would be tough having two such similar watches. But as you said, stranger things have happened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Argus


----------



## Bugra

brunemto said:


> Argus


I'm seeking a blue dial watch nowadays and this seems like a good alternative.

Is there an online shop for this brand? I checked on their website and it shows local dealers.

What's the price ballpark?

Thanks!


----------



## brunemto

Bugra said:


> I'm seeking a blue dial watch nowadays and this seems like a good alternative.
> 
> Is there an online shop for this brand? I checked on their website and it shows local dealers.
> 
> What's the price ballpark?
> 
> Thanks!


Rainer Brand is a little watch-company from the Spessart in Germany. Only a little number of
pieces are offered in a few shops in Germany. Not online available.
His watches have a price range between 2 and 5 TEU.
The quality, look and feel is incredible!


----------



## WatchNut22

Stowa Seatime. New to the collection in 2014. Love it.

Hoping to add this one this year, just hard time justifying $600 for a Quartz. Looking for one second hand.










Rick


----------



## bigclive2011

Dievas.


----------



## Fikk

The marine automatic today


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## alex79

Wrist shot : check 
German : check

Good day Gents


----------



## Schalosch

Dornblüth 04.0 sunbath










Alex


----------



## AaaVee

Two Germans from a very different ends of the food chain 
And one of them needs to see a "doctor"... :roll:


----------



## logan2z

AaaVee said:


> Two Germans from a very different ends of the food chain
> And one of them needs to see a "doctor"... :roll:
> 
> View attachment 3229306


Yikes! Did you drop it?


----------



## Bebber




----------



## LH2

*Limes 1Tausend Automatik...
*


----------



## sci




----------



## Millbarge




----------



## Aquaracer1

Schalosch said:


> Dornblüth 04.0 sunbath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


Nice to see another - Cheers!


----------



## GMA




----------



## brunemto

Glashütte Original Senator Sixties


----------



## Millbarge

brunemto said:


> Glashütte Original Senator Sixties
> 
> View attachment 3244258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244266


i love that font


----------



## alex79

brunemto said:


> Glashütte Original Senator Sixties
> 
> View attachment 3244258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244266


That's very fine, love everything about it. No doubt you enjoy it


----------



## alex79

Night shot








Guess what


----------



## brunemto

Thank you, guys. And yes, it is a lovely watch!


----------



## sci

alex79 said:


> Night shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what


A flieger with small second hand on 6... Unitas maybe... Tourby? Stowa?


----------



## alex79

sci said:


> A flieger with small second hand on 6... Unitas maybe... Tourby? Stowa?


Bingo ! Stowa small second with unitas


----------



## brunemto

Hafenmeister


----------



## Tickythebull

DA38


----------



## blowfish89

brunemto, I think I love all of your German watches. Do you have a collective list of them somewhere (or a SOTC post) ?


----------



## brunemto

blowfish89 said:


> brunemto, I think I love all of your German watches. Do you have a collective list of them somewhere (or a SOTC post) ?


Thank you very much!
Here's a post, but my new Damasko DA38 Black is missing.

Wrist shots...Germans only....let's see 'em - Page 361

...and in a few days I will add another German watch from Hagen/Westfalen b-)


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> brunemto, I think I love all of your German watches. Do you have a collective list of them somewhere (or a SOTC post) ?


State Of The Collection?


----------



## blowfish89

Millbarge said:


> State Of The Collection?


Yup.. I just made one in f71 so was in the craze.


----------



## gward4

Playing with the lighting on the Stowa 1938


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## steuerman

Aeromatic 1912 lume dial flieger


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## blowfish89

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 3259474


Just beautiful. I love the Dornbluths on bracelets. Hopefully I will get one someday. What is your wrist size ?


----------



## alex79

Wrist shot : check 
German : check

Good day Gents


----------



## vendt

just turned up in the post wrist shots to come|>


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## GMA




----------



## omeglycine

blowfish89 said:


> Just beautiful. I love the Dornbluths on bracelets. Hopefully I will get one someday. What is your wrist size ?


8". I think anyway, but when Dirk sized it I ended up having to have 2 links added back to the bracelet, so maybe larger


----------



## blowfish89

omeglycine said:


> 8". I think anyway, but when Dirk sized it I ended up having to have 2 links added back to the bracelet, so maybe larger


Oh no, mine is just about 7" or a tad shorter.


----------



## omeglycine

blowfish89 said:


> Oh no, mine is just about 7" or a tad shorter.


That was up close. This might work better. I think it would work just fine for your wrist.


----------



## brunemto

Toolwatch from Bavaria


----------



## alex79

I've posted wrist shots earlier this week, time for a back shot


----------



## gward4

Foggy morning with the Stowa Flieger chrono.


----------



## alex79

gward4 said:


> Foggy morning with the Stowa Flieger chrono.


Nice pic, really brings the hands up with the lighting


----------



## gward4

^ thanks alex79. I really enjoy how the hands change with the light, especially when I'm outside and the blue is constantly showing.


----------



## alex79

Yes indeed it's interesting to observe the different shades from the hands under certain lighting. 
IMO it brings a lot to this flieger


----------



## jonathanp77

Have a good weekend everyone!

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## sergio65




----------



## blowfish89

Commando style.


----------



## SDGenius

Not on wrist, but better shots of my JUNKERS 6656-1S IRON ANNIE 'Big Date'


----------



## alex79

sergio65 said:


>


Nice shades on the flieger Dial, I can only guess how the band looks like, may I request an additional pic to see that band clearly please. 
Looks like a sweet combo


----------



## sergio65




----------



## SDGenius

Have a Hirsch George strap in the air now, to add some texture


----------



## brunemto

RB Kerala Mocca









...only 5 minutes....


----------



## monza06

Got this cheap flieger before I decided to buy a Laco but it turns out it's great !


----------



## alex79

sergio65 said:


>


Thanks Sergio, that strap is a perfect match. Great pick.


----------



## blowfish89

alex79 said:


> Thanks Sergio, that strap is a perfect match. Great pick.


Yes, where is the strap from ?


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## mirth




----------



## jsj11




----------



## Heiner




----------



## StufflerMike

Ahh, the COWLE.


----------



## brunemto

Tourby Big Bomber...


----------



## alex79

jsj11 said:


> View attachment 3296394


Looks like a nasi goreng in the background hehe


----------



## sergio65

blowfish89 said:


> Yes, where is the strap from ?


 an Aussie seller on the bay ... not hard to find with a search


----------



## illition

By the way, does anyone know how to stop photobucket from making my photos 'low-res'?

They always come out grainy and blurry when I post it up here


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## brunemto

Tourby Big Bomber, Hagen/Westfalen


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## gward4




----------



## Bugra

In a Pub in Southwest England


----------



## asrar.merchant

German dressed as a samurai


----------



## sergio65

Nice combo, however

Swiss made on the dial ... therefore not a German watch.... 

How often do we need to reopen this debate ...


----------



## jsj11

Was with my Indonesian wife in Malaysia so Nasi Goreng is a good guess but it was a good old Thai pad ka prao (minced chicken with Basil and chilli) 



alex79 said:


> Looks like a nasi goreng in the background hehe


----------



## aaamax

It's fun seeing watches on tour. Very cool.



Bugra said:


> In a Pub in Southwest England


----------



## blowfish89

I'm warming up to the Nomos Club seeing those pics.


----------



## hoxuantu

Spring break: A new time cycle starts


----------



## blowfish89

hoxuantu said:


> Spring break: A new time cycle starts


Spring break for me too, but still gotta work. The mesh just makes me think I am looking at a Stowa Antea.


----------



## heatscore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

German wrist : check 
Shots : check


----------



## DrVenkman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Grande Panama


----------



## alex79

brunemto said:


> Grande Panama
> 
> View attachment 3333130


Very nice


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Kilovolt

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn 103 a sa


----------



## MrBaso




----------



## blowfish89

MrBaso said:


>


Scratch the Nomos Club. The Max Bill will be my next watch. 
I am wearing my Damasko on the same brown perlon strap today.

Where is the picture taken?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> Scratch the Nomos Club. The Max Bill will be my next watch.
> I am wearing my Damasko on the same brown perlon strap today.
> 
> Where is the picture taken?


Might wanna snag a Stowa or two before the price hike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

DrVenkman said:


> Might wanna snag a Stowa or two before the price hike!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again... For when is that planned please, seem I'll need to make a move.


----------



## whoa

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 3343474


Damn you Brad! I am so close to pulling the trigger on a da36 with bracelet.. But that stowa is fiiine! I really dig your pics of it!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## DrVenkman

alex79 said:


> Again... For when is that planned please, seem I'll need to make a move.


There's a thread with all the official prices and dates in the Stowa forum. Looks like most of the increases are around 90 euros and start May 1st. A few watches increase April 1st.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

DrVenkman said:


> There's a thread with all the official prices and dates in the Stowa forum. Looks like most of the increases are around 90 euros and start May 1st. A few watches increase April 1st.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, just got on the price list from Stowa, there will be a substantial increase i.e flieger small second from 1130 going to 1250... 
The clock is ticking...


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Might wanna snag a Stowa or two before the price hike!


Can't afford anything till the end of the year. Still in grad school and my previous purchases have left me saturated. Well, I hope euro goes down further in a year from now. I believe the only thing I may not resist is an anthracite max bill coming up for sale.


----------



## LH2




----------



## Millbarge

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 3343474


What a nice green that is.


----------



## Bradjhomes

whoa said:


> Damn you Brad! I am so close to pulling the trigger on a da36 with bracelet.. But that stowa is fiiine! I really dig your pics of it!
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Thanks



Millbarge said:


> What a nice green that is.


Thanks


----------



## blowfish89

Brad, I'm not a big fan of the watch itself but I love the bracelet on that Stowa. Very Audemars Piguet type.


----------



## DrVenkman

I love the Stowa Seatime, but no bracelet offered with it now is a no go for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## whoa

DrVenkman said:


> I love the Stowa Seatime, but no bracelet offered with it now is a no go for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that really seems so counter productive! Really don't get that!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## brunemto

Sixties


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 today


----------



## ehansen




----------



## mojojojo

My 1st Nomos, Orion 38


----------



## 41Mets

I love the way that watch looks on a reddish leather


jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 157 today


----------



## jonathanp77

jaywinston41 said:


> I love the way that watch looks on a reddish leather


Thanks. Glad you like it. This pic is actually a bit warm so it's showing a bit of orange/brown instead of burgundy.


----------



## 41Mets

Wondering how that color might work with my panda dial.


----------



## jonathanp77

jaywinston41 said:


> Wondering how that color might work with my panda dial.


I guess it could work if your watch has some elements of red.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## A-1marine

Chrnoswiss CH 2822
Two-tone
One of my favorite watches.


----------



## 41Mets

My preowned bracelet just arrived.


----------



## rwbenjey

My first German watch - Nomos Orion 35 Weiss (6.25 inch flat wrist):










PS - Pictures aren't even _close_ to doing this timepiece justice compared to in person.


----------



## JDN

​My new-to-me GUB Glashutte from the late 60's. The dial, or at least the font used for the numbers, is a bit different that the ones I've normally seen.


----------



## CM HUNTER

rwbenjey said:


> My first German watch - Nomos Orion 35 Weiss (6.25 inch flat wrist):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Pictures aren't even _close_ to doing this timepiece justice compared to in person.


The best version of the Orion IMO. Fits you very nicely 


----------



## umarrajs

Dievas manual wind


----------



## breigue

My first Damasko


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## alex79

breigue said:


> My first Damasko
> View attachment 3378026


Nice pick man


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi while waiting on the missus, mostly outside fitting rooms. The golf course beckons.


----------



## brunemto

The Hafenmeister from Hamburg


----------



## breigue

alex79 said:


> Nice pick man


Thank you Alex79 Have been looking for a black watch for a while. Very happy went with the DC66 black.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65




----------



## 41Mets

103 A Sa on bracelet for the first time during the day!


----------



## brunemto

Damasko


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

Love that copper dial. I have a Datejust from the 80's with a very similar colored dial.


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill back on Milanese. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Can't get enough of this one- love the bit of lume in the daytime


----------



## coelacanth

Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve.


----------



## krpdm

sergio65 said:


>


This is gorgeous


----------



## basket case

On a long layover with my new baby. Ain't she purdy?


----------



## basket case

Slumming in Kowloon


----------



## TJWN

Junghans 2015 novelties during baselworld


----------



## gward4

Good morning all!


----------



## brunemto

The Dorni


----------



## mizzy

Tutima


----------



## Venkat

Amazing Archimede Today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahkeelt

Not a wristshot - but the German family all waiting excitedly with little voices saying 'pick me, pick me" .....


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## ahkeelt

Finally, a very long neglected Stowa Flieger (my first German watch with the WIS hat on) found it way on the wrist. I have missed this simplicity of a Stowa as I have been down with Sinn and Damaskos and now Junghans for a while ......


----------



## Fox143

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## breigue

DC66 Black


----------



## monza06

Wearing this puppy right now:


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## alex79

Good day Gents


----------



## b_dayco




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## brunemto

Rainer Brand Argus -Nachtblau- from the Spessart, Germany


----------



## gward4

Cheers


----------



## Venkat

Amazing Steinhart Marine Chrono today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

This just in - Tutima Pacific, original model. Big, big fan so far.


----------



## 41Mets

Yes!!! Now someone sell me their white dial Damasko!! ;-)


----------



## blowfish89

jaywinston41 said:


> Yes!!! Now someone sell me their white dial Damasko!! ;-)


Just buy one new, Damaskos are worth it and you can even get the caseback custom-engraved


----------



## Armchair

jaywinston41 said:


> Yes!!! Now someone sell me their white dial Damasko!! ;-)


Nice Sinn and Prius.


----------



## brunemto

Tourby BB


----------



## sduford

Nice! Never seen that Tourby before.


----------



## 41Mets

Ha! Thanks! Good call on the Prius!


Armchair said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!! Now someone sell me their white dial Damasko!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Sinn and Prius.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## 41Mets

At musical rehearsal


----------



## bigclive2011

Dievas Vintage Kampshwimmer.


----------



## 41Mets

I'm excited to say I have a Damasko DA 373 coming to me, preowned, on Monday!! I'll post pictures.



blowfish89 said:


> Just buy one new, Damaskos are worth it and you can even get the caseback custom-engraved


----------



## MrDagon007

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 3370298


What is this beauty?


----------



## MrDagon007

jaywinston41 said:


> I'm excited to say I have a Damasko DA 373 coming to me, preowned, on Monday!! I'll post pictures.


The 373 is the personal favourite of my watch collection.


----------



## 41Mets

MrDagon007 said:


> The 373 is the personal favourite of my watch collection.


awesome!! I liked the black one a lot, but the stainless is probably more timeless. And while I love the look of the Damasko with the big black bezel, I already have a Sinn with the big bezel, and I think it'll be nice to have a watch with a sleeker presence.


----------



## omeglycine

MrDagon007 said:


> What is this beauty?


Tourby Art Deco, anthracite dial.


----------



## brunemto

The Hanseatic


----------



## DrVenkman

brunemto said:


> The Hanseatic
> 
> View attachment 3475874


You probably have the my favorite collection on here. Another nice piece. I'm partial to German watches though.


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> You probably have the my favorite collection on here. Another nice piece. I'm partial to German watches though.


Yes, and his photos are very high quality.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


>


Using the German days? Very authentic.


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Using the German days? Very authentic.


Obviously, Doh !
I would probably wear my Sinn 103 more if it had German days.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rickydedos

a present from the gf


----------



## bigclive2011

Steinhart.


----------



## no name no slogan

The Nomos gets meshy...


----------



## gward4

Hope everyone has a great start to the week. Cheers.


----------



## DrVenkman

Archimede 39h bronze, fresh off the FedEx truck.


----------



## blowfish89

^Grats, it looks a good size. I have been searching for a pilot strap with bronze rivets forever.


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> ^Grats, it looks a good size. I have been searching for a pilot strap with bronze rivets forever.


Thanks. This'll fill my brass/bronze and pilot spot. I chose the "velour" leather strap, which I love. Almost suede, but feels a little more rugged.


----------



## monza06

More pilot pics :


----------



## 41Mets

The damasko arrived


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Thanks. This'll fill my brass/bronze and pilot spot. I chose the "velour" leather strap, which I love. Almost suede, but feels a little more rugged.


I like the strap.
I am really liking this watch. I may get the 39H/42H bronze myself in the future. I also like that it can be custom-engraved.
Does the Pilot 42H have a 20mm or 22mm lug width ?
What is the lug to lug on your 39H ?


----------



## 41Mets

On the way to work with this for the first day


----------



## jonathanp77

DrVenkman said:


> Archimede 39h bronze, fresh off the FedEx truck.


Congrats. I have the 42 Type B dial and really like the case quality.


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> I like the strap.
> I am really liking this watch. I may get the 39H/42H bronze myself in the future. I also like that it can be custom-engraved.
> Does the Pilot 42H have a 20mm or 22mm lug width ?
> What is the lug to lug on your 39H ?


20mm on the 39H


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## omeglycine

jaywinston41 said:


> The damasko arrived


Congrats. I think that's my favorite Damasko.


----------



## BDIC

I seem to have a thing for Germans lately. Here is another one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I thought I preferred the da37 with black bezel but this is really nice in person! The black inner bezel really stands out more in person.


omeglycine said:


> jaywinston41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The damasko arrived
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. I think that's my favorite Damasko.
Click to expand...


----------



## brunemto

Glashütte Original Senator Sixties


----------



## basket case

PML out for a drive


----------



## LH2




----------



## 41Mets

Can't get enough if this dial!!


----------



## brunemto

DA38


----------



## gward4




----------



## ehansen




----------



## whoa

gward4 said:


>


That is so freaking sexy! Haha
What's your wrist size?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## gward4

whoa said:


> That is so freaking sexy! Haha
> What's your wrist size?
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


My wrist is right about 7.5". Before I bought it I was debating whether I should get the 363 with the bigger dial, but I'm really glad I went with this one. I absolutely love the bracelet.


----------



## Armchair

basket case said:


> PML out for a drive
> 
> View attachment 3510722


Another Prius!


----------



## mireland

Stowa Antea LE on w&w bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basket case

Armchair said:


> Another Prius!


Busted!

Guess my priorities are evident. Watch >>Car


----------



## blowfish89

My two fav watches - both Germans, a third will be joining soon.


----------



## Armchair

basket case said:


> Busted!
> 
> Guess my priorities are evident. Watch >>Car


I used to have a Prius as well but now have something German. I kind of miss the Prius though.


----------



## 41Mets

Armchair said:


> basket case said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busted!
> 
> Guess my priorities are evident. Watch >>Car
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a Prius as well but now have something German. I kind of miss the Prius though.
Click to expand...

Prius!


----------



## 41Mets

Damasko da373


----------



## aferrarini

My newest purchase and second german watch!


----------



## omeglycine

99.1 on a gray day.


----------



## monza06

My German flieger mania :



Even my German diver looks like a flieger


----------



## glengoyne17

My Steinhart.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## 41Mets

Back on the bracelet where I think it looks best.


----------



## brunemto

Dornblüth


----------



## TJWN

The Junghans Calendar during basel


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## 41Mets

Happy Passover and Easter


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi, Happy Easter!!!


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## 41Mets

blowfish89 said:


> My two fav watches - both Germans, a third will be joining soon.


Do you have a preference of the Sinn or the Damasko? I have both- a 103 and a da373- and they are both rather new to me. I see you have the CH Ward C60. How do you like that as your diver? I made a mistake of picking up a seiko sarb065 (too dressy for me) and I want to get a diver instead


----------



## blowfish89

jaywinston41 said:


> Do you have a preference of the Sinn or the Damasko? I have both- a 103 and a da373- and they are both rather new to me. I see you have the CH Ward C60. How do you like that as your diver? I made a mistake of picking up a seiko sarb065 (too dressy for me) and I want to get a diver instead


The Sinn and Damasko are - by a large margin - my two most expensive watches (and the best, I guess). The DA44 is quite like my everyday wear watch. I wear the Damasko more than the Sinn, this is because the Damasko is scratchproof, sleeker/thinner/lighter and I like changing straps (I have a lot of black/red straps and I only buy 20mm straps) on it with ease due to the lug holes. I am still unable to install/de-install bracelets with ease so the Sinn has stayed on the bracelet since I bought it. Someday, I'll be brave enough to do it, and can reuse all the Damasko straps. The Sinn was also more expensive, and more importantly looks more expensive, and I am a little scared of damaging it since the service/repair costs are high. Both of them are keepers, and the Sinn 103 is so good it has completely killed my desire to get a high-end chronograph ever - it will always be in the box. I will think about the upgrade to a Breguet Type XX in the far future but I prefer the Sinn hands and the acrylic crystal. I do not really like ANY Speedmaster over the Sinn 103 (out of all possible variations that exist). I love the tri-color El Primero, but the price is too high for me right now.

I really like the CW C60 - its my first 'nice' watch, I love the hands and the waves on the dial. The CW warranty and service are exemplary so I have no intention of letting go of this one (also as its my vacation watch, I have nice memories with it). The Omega Seamaster Bond was the watch which got me into watches - I never owned one - it was too expensive for me at the time, then I thought about a blue Longines Hydroconquest (a very lovely watch), but finally I went for the blue C60 Pro. I'm happy I did that as my interest in dive watches has been dwindling now after nearly a year here, and I am starting to sell off all my dive watches (except the C60) as I'm preferring pilot watches and German watches. And there are no German divers which I really like. I do like the Tudor Pelagos, I'll think of it in the future. I'm also sort of reducing the number of watches I have to get more expensive ones, just a natural collecting process.

In a way, I treat my DA44 as my dive watch as well - it has a very precise bezel and the water resistance is enough for my purpose. If Damasko would hurry up and make a bracelet for this watch, it would be a sufficiently good one-watch for me and might kill the Pelagos desire. Also the lume needs to be better, possibly BGW9. Sinn has awesome lume compared to Damasko.

I love the Seiko SARB065, it is very dressy - I wouldn't say its a mistake and I may still get one in the future. I thought about getting one last year when I started, but instead I went for a VSA Alliance Mechanical which is my dress watch and again, this watch is just so good it has held me off buying any other dress watch, specifically a white dialed one. I have a popular f71 thread on the watch here with tons of pictures and thoughts - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/could-not-resist-vsa-alliance-mechanical-arrived-1070513.html 
Maybe you can consider this instead of your SARB065 if you would like something a bit more 'smart casual'. Its possibly one of the best values in an entry level swiss automatic at $379 now. That thread has already 'enabled' half a dozen other people to get the same watch lol.

I have bought a dozen watches between Sept 2014 - Jan 2015 and have 'settled' down since then. I've never sold a watch and am just starting now to settle down a bit more. I buy most of my watches new or lightly used and never sell anything which is sentimental or which my fiance likes (I'm stuck with the G. Gerlach and the Seiko Alpinist and the vintage Omega lol)


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## brunemto

The Argus


----------



## mizzy

Tonight


----------



## jonathanp77

This today and likely tomorrow too.


----------



## brunemto

GO Senator Sixties


----------



## sduford

brunemto said:


> GO Senator Sixties
> 
> View attachment 3571066


Such a classic elegant beauty


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Flieger Auto COSC.

Aeronautical, innit.

Ric


----------



## blowfish89

Arrived Today. https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/intro...ch-archimede-blue-pvd-pilot-42-a-1770770.html


----------



## sduford

blowfish89 said:


> Arrived Today. https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/intro...ch-archimede-blue-pvd-pilot-42-a-1770770.html


First time I see this one. Very nice variation of the classic flieger watch! Lovely dial. Enjoy it.


----------



## blowfish89

sduford said:


> First time I see this one. Very nice variation of the classic flieger watch! Lovely dial. Enjoy it.


Thank you Sylvian  It is pretty eclectic.


----------



## mizzy

Still on wrist 

Mühle Glashütte Teutonia II COSC


----------



## ogrion

Nomos Club 36mm on Orange Perlon strap.


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi on nato for me today. I didn't know how this was going to work when I first put it on. I think it does a good job of hiding the high and long lugs. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## orientfreak

Kemmner Turtle black:









Kemmner Turtle blue:









Kemmner Octupus blue:


----------



## Bugra

ogrion said:


> View attachment 3583706
> 
> 
> Nomos Club 36mm on Orange Perlon strap.


Wow! Gotta try that - Looks pretty slick!


----------



## blowfish89

Out in the sun. Hard to photograph.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## dukembla

The classic Flieger II with plexiglass.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## omeglycine

mizzy said:


> Still on wrist
> 
> Mühle Glashütte Teutonia II COSC


Really cool! Haven't seen too many "live" shots of that one. I like it quite a bit.


----------



## blowfish89

Yes, this is a wristshot.


----------



## WatchFrog

cadeallaw said:


>


Awesome pairing - Beauty and the Beast : and what a Handsome Beast!


----------



## blowfish89

Still wearing since I got it.


----------



## enzo1




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

enzo1 said:


> View attachment 3609418


Nice |> We need more Union love here.


----------



## StufflerMike

Armchair said:


> Nice |> We need more Union love here.


OK


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge

Just arrived...
i'll post better pics when i get the chance...
just excited and wanted to share asap:














=)


----------



## blowfish89

^Congratulations Millbarge. Black rules.


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> ^Congratulations Millbarge. Black rules.


My wife was really against the black...
said it looked "less special" and "like plastic"...
but when i opened the box she immediately announced that this is now her favorite of my watches...
and that the next one i get should definitely be black as well.

So i guess what they say is true:
"Once you go black, you'll never go back."


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Spunwell

Little bittey beauty


----------



## Millbarge

i use Google+ to backup pics on my phone, apparently it auto creates animated gifs when it detects similar images:


----------



## 41Mets

Loving the way the matte black dial looks in the sun. Haven't had much sun since I've had this!


----------



## blowfish89

Millbarge said:


> i use Google+ to backup pics on my phone, apparently it auto creates animated gifs when it detects similar images:


Pretty damn cool, but you should use the German days, seriously.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

JDCfour said:


>


Thanks for reminding me how I miss my Limette


----------



## mtb2013

My new German...


----------



## blowfish89

By this mirror shot, I'm trying to judge if I can wear a bigger watch, since there's one I quite like (this one is 42mm case and 51mm L2L).


----------



## alex79

blowfish89 said:


> By this mirror shot, I'm trying to judge if I can wear a bigger watch, since there's one I quite like (this one is 42mm case and 51mm L2L).


Easy pizzy, I'd say you have 7,25' + wrist so you could strap on 45 mm without getting the oversized effect.


----------



## Nokie




----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> By this mirror shot, I'm trying to judge if I can wear a bigger watch, since there's one I quite like (this one is 42mm case and 51mm L2L).


Looks like you could easily add another 4-5mm on the lug to lug length.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> By this mirror shot, I'm trying to judge if I can wear a bigger watch, since there's one I quite like (this one is 42mm case and 51mm L2L).


i agree with the others, 42mm looks good, but you definitely still have some room to go a little bigger


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## brunemto

GO Sixties


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

This stray cat is hanging around the backside of our building near the trash, and looks at me cutely and rubs against my leg everytime I go to throw the trash. Thankfully the old lady downstairs who has multiple cats feeds her regularly.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Chronoscope today

_


----------



## wedgehammer

German design, Swiss made? 80's vintage Porsche Design Bund by Orfina


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 copper dial today


----------



## EDNX

Arctos Luftwaffe early 1980's


----------



## MDFL




----------



## Semper Jeep

Sinn 856 for Wednesday


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## GMA




----------



## sduford

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 3665874


Beautiful and so elegant. Drool.


----------



## Twiggz

My first post and my first automatic watch. Its an early birthday gift from my wife. Stowa Flieger 40mm, I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Millbarge

Twiggz said:


> My first post and my first automatic watch. Its an early birthday gift from my wife. Stowa Flieger 40mm, I couldn't be happier with it.


Welcome and congrats!


----------



## whoa

Very nice! Welcome 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## gward4

Twiggz said:


> My first post and my first automatic watch. Its an early birthday gift from my wife. Stowa Flieger 40mm, I couldn't be happier with it.


What an excellent first automatic watch! Congrats!


----------



## brunemto

The Hanseatic


----------



## Bradjhomes

sduford said:


> Beautiful and so elegant. Drool.


Thanks


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## drhr

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 3696554


Gotta be one of the nicest blue hue I've seen :-! . . .


----------



## Bradjhomes

Blue Monday


----------



## mojojojo




----------



## okidoc01

Stowa KS









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Stowa

Cheers!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## EHV

Brad, I'm chasing you today.


----------



## SDGenius

Junkers 6656-1S Iron Annie 'Big Date' on 2015 Hirsch Earth


----------



## okidoc01

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Damasko


----------



## arogle1stus

Any or all of em fit my pistol!!!!
Luv em. Lange and Sohne being my fave

traindriver Art


----------



## wkw

My German......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

I really the blue dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## LH2




----------



## Spunwell

New Perlon shoes for the Ahoi.


----------



## MDFL




----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

Club Automat 40mm w/ sapphire crystal back. Loving this thing so far. First watch purchase!


----------



## brunemto

Sixties


----------



## Bradjhomes

brunemto said:


> Sixties
> 
> View attachment 3745090


Stunning


----------



## gward4




----------



## ahkeelt




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## blowfish89

The stray cat has taken a liking to me, and vice versa. Easily picked up and petted.
He certainly approves of the Damasko, I doubt its claw-proof.
















I can feed it but sadly, its gotta sleep outside in the cold. 









Is it a good idea to adopt a stray cat?


----------



## Spunwell

Yes it absolutely is a good idea, just take him to the vet to get checked out and for shots. I love our Russian blue that was a stray 7 years ago, she sits with me every evening, a great companion.


----------



## Spunwell

I know not really a German watch but it is a German case (Fricker), and it definitely has a German design influence.


----------



## jonathanp77

blowfish89 said:


> Is it a good idea to adopt a stray cat?


Yes it is. I've adopted a couple of stray cats before which I thought was weird since I always considered myself a dog person. Like Spunwell said, just take him to the vet. Also try and keep them active so they don't get overweight and this happens....


----------



## jonathanp77

cozy shot of the Orion


----------



## Sussexpaul

blowfish89 said:


> The stray cat has taken a liking to me, and vice versa. Easily picked up and petted.
> He certainly approves of the Damasko, I doubt its claw-proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can feed it but sadly, its gotta sleep outside in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a good idea to adopt a stray cat?


He/she is a beautiful cat and deserves good home. Please adopt this cat!!!


----------



## wkw

Damasko










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Thanks everyone, I am considering it.

^The Damasko bracelet looks so enticing, it may lure me into buying a second Damasko.


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> ^The Damasko bracelet looks so enticing, it may lure me into buying a second Damasko.


white dial?

and another pic so as to not go off topic:


----------



## blowfish89

Yes, the DA373 on bracelet would be great.


----------



## tsteph12

I'm loving this newly acquired limette Prodiver.


----------



## wkw

My Chronosport with tri-complex layout. 
I am really looking forward to the relaunch of the brand.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

My new and loved Flieger GMT!


----------



## Millbarge

debasercl said:


> My new and loved Flieger GMT!


Great looking watch, i have been considering it or one of its cousins...
may i ask your wrist size?


----------



## debasercl

Millbarge said:


> Great looking watch, i have been considering it or one of its cousins...
> may i ask your wrist size?


You'll not regret if you get it! I was worried about the size but it's so well designed that fits even my skinny 6.25" wrist! o_o

Cheers!


----------



## basket case

Damasko and hound


----------



## ferro01




----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi again but this time on di modell blue gator.


----------



## blowfish89

debasercl said:


> My new and loved Flieger GMT!


Good lord that is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Hergest

Usual story; long time lurker, first time poster. Here are the 2 Germans in my collection.

A Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E



A Mühle Glashütte Teutonia II Chronometer



I also have a Meistersinger Pangeae but I think I'll post that elsewhere.


----------



## brunemto

Hergest said:


> Usual story; long time lurker, first time poster. Here are the 2 Germans in my collection.
> 
> A Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E


Stunning, the Sport E !

Rainer Brand too. The Argus -Nachtblau-


----------



## Hergest

brunemto said:


> Stunning, the Sport E !
> 
> Rainer Brand too. The Argus -Nachtblau-


Beautiful. A collection of Rainer Brand watches would be rather nice. I have my eye on a Sybaris for my wife.


----------



## elbilo

Marine for family picture day. Sorry it's not a wrist shot.









Eric


----------



## tempocalypse

Nomos Zurich Weltzeit


----------



## Armchair




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## pley3r




----------



## cgm246

Sweet piece!


----------



## blowfish89

Brad, is your plaid suigeneric strap a flush fit for the 20mm lug width ?


----------



## pamaro

my second nomos.


----------



## Farlius

pamaro said:


> my second nomos.


Nice strap choice, looks good.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## 41Mets

What's this beautiful watch?


debasercl said:


> My new and loved Flieger GMT!


----------



## 41Mets

Looks like a beautiful next few days in NJ!


----------



## orangenSaft

What time is it? SEATIME

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basket case




----------



## gward4

A little Chrono in the evening


----------



## dfirefly

jaywinston41 said:


> What's this beautiful watch?


I believe that's a Stowa Flieger GMT


----------



## debasercl

dfirefly said:


> I believe that's a Stowa Flieger GMT


Yeah, is the Stowa Flieger GMT Limette, and it doesn't want to leave my wrist!
46mm vs 6" wrist.... No problem with such a beautiful design!


----------



## Jaqesq

Wearing this one today...


----------



## gward4

Trying this out with a strap without rivets for a little dressier look. It's a Horween strap from Halios. I think it works pretty well.


----------



## karhu

Some beautiful pictures in this thread. So many temptations... here is my new Junghans Meister Handaufzug. I am extremely pleased with it!


----------



## blowfish89

Paisley-ed out today..


----------



## Armchair

karhu said:


> View attachment 3812522
> 
> 
> Some beautiful pictures in this thread. So many temptations... here is my new Junghans Meister Handaufzug. I am extremely pleased with it!


Awesomeness!


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Brad, is your plaid suigeneric strap a flush fit for the 20mm lug width ?


Slightly narrow (as someone predicted it might be).


----------



## gward4

karhu said:


> View attachment 3812522
> 
> 
> Some beautiful pictures in this thread. So many temptations... here is my new Junghans Meister Handaufzug. I am extremely pleased with it!


This photo just caused me to spend about 30 minutes on the Junghans site!


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## basket case

At the dog park with my DA36 and my mutt


----------



## watchdaddy1

gward4 said:


> This photo just caused me to spend about 30 minutes on the Junghans site!


Nothing like enabling 

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Black shell cordovan


----------



## alex79

Earlier this month


----------



## Wahlaoeh




----------



## wkw

Sinn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Wahlaoeh said:


>


So nice! Mine is at Nomos for repairs, I can't wait to get it back home.


----------



## kamonjj

It's a damasinn ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot 42B


----------



## blowfish89

jonathanp77 said:


> Archimede Pilot 42B


That's not a wristshot Jonathan


----------



## jonathanp77

blowfish89 said:


> That's not a wristshot Jonathan


LOL. Ok here one I took just now just for you.


----------



## blowfish89

jonathanp77 said:


> LOL. Ok here one I took just now just for you.


Bet you had to spend half an hour setting it up, taking out your camera and processing the image


----------



## jonathanp77

blowfish89 said:


> Bet you had to spend half an hour setting it up, taking out your camera and processing the image


haha I'm always ready with the camera and I'm used to the lighting conditions during this time of the day so snap, fix color/white balance, upload.


----------



## gward4

The Flieger chrono spends some time in a legit Texas barber shop


----------



## Time On My Hands

A battery-powered one, just for diversity in the thread.









I got it out of mothballs a few days ago, and had to replace the battery. With six tiny screws, it's like removing the back from a mechanical. And in case you never thought it would happen, here's a picture of a decorated quartz movement.


----------



## jonobailey

A new one for me, which I'm really surprised how much I like. Got it for a bit of a bargain so took a risk and took the plunge.

Have always massively admired Damasko for their technologies/quality but have never Purchased due to aesthetic concerns and wondering if it would match my style. 

The watch is masculine and sporty, yet reasonably sized and surprisingly discreet, re-fined and versatile.

Now with this watch I think I personally have the perfect (relatively affordable) German collection. A Nomos Orion, Stowa Partitio, Muhle Glashutte 29er and a Damasko Da44, which I think will round out my collection for the foreseeable future.

Could only give this watch 10/10 and in reality could not name a better value watch, the list of features is genuinely unbelievable for the price.


----------



## blowfish89

^Excellent choice. I bought mine new four months ago and it has become my favorite watch and my most worn. Check out the "Show your Damasko" thread on this forum.


----------



## karhu

These Damaskos are real eye catchers. Love it on the tasteful camo strap too.


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> ^Excellent choice. I bought mine new four months ago and it has become my favorite watch and my most worn. Check out the "Show your Damasko" thread on this forum.


you have a favorite strap?


----------



## blowfish89

Millbarge said:


> you have a favorite strap?


Shell cordovan #8, the one above with the shoes. I am going to write a review of the strapmaker this week. I have 3 cordovan straps from him now.


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> Shell cordovan #8, the one above with the shoes. I am going to write a review of the strapmaker this week. I have 3 cordovan straps from him now.


Great, i look forward to that...
i really like the look of that last red one too.


----------



## ahkeelt

Sorry no wrist shots on these but some Telemeter love ...


----------



## omeglycine

Tourby Art Deco. Have a great day!


----------



## basket case

Wearing the PML today


----------



## blowfish89

Some pics from a Southern California day out in the weekend


----------



## ahkeelt

<<< Went shopping on the streets of NYC this weekend... looked at watches from all over the world - some good some not so good...

Finally settled on this ....


----------



## Sky-Dweller




----------



## breigue

My second German. Stowa Flieger Chrono. Amazed with the build quality for far


----------



## Henry T




----------



## alex79

Hello guys, I've strapped the Flieger on an arrillo from Gunny. 
I like the rounded shape of the strap, it matches well the Flieger round curves.


----------



## snowpt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## gward4




----------



## LH2

DC57...


----------



## AzHadEnuf

My kid on his way to senior prom a few weeks ago.


----------



## alex79




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## breigue

alex79 said:


>


That's a good looking combo. If you don't mind asking where did you get the strap? Thank You


----------



## ehansen




----------



## alex79

breigue said:


> That's a good looking combo. If you don't mind asking where did you get the strap? Thank You


Ah yes with pleasure, it's an arrillo from Gunny. 
It's thick and solid but remains comfortable to wear.


----------



## breigue

alex79 said:


> Ah yes with pleasure, it's an arrillo from Gunny.
> It's thick and solid but remains comfortable to wear.


Thank You


----------



## blowfish89

I think all you guys should post in this thread as well - https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/show-your-german-collection-1874874.html 
Some stunning watches here, I would love to see more.


----------



## debasercl

Two German beauties together at work!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Bugra




----------



## ahkeelt

Its "Sinn-ing" time today ...


----------



## whogotmeintothis

Finally got the strap changed on this Nomos Tangente Expo 2000 I recently acquired. Very pleased.


----------



## brunemto

GO


----------



## Hergest

brunemto said:


> GO
> 
> View attachment 3909802


Beautiful! What model is that? Thanks.


----------



## brunemto

Hergest said:


> Beautiful! What model is that? Thanks.


Thank you!
It's a Glashütte Original Senator Sixties, 39 mm.


----------



## Hergest

brunemto said:


> Thank you!
> It's a Glashütte Original Senator Sixties, 39 mm.


Many thanks, I think I might have found my new watch :>)


----------



## mebiuspower

brunemto said:


> GO
> 
> View attachment 3909802


Please stop posting this... must resist...


----------



## logan2z

mebiuspower said:


> Please stop posting this... must resist...


+1

This one (with panorama date) has been on my radar for years. But I don't need another watch, I don't need another watch, ...


----------



## rooksbook

So excited to FINALLY be able to post in this thread, instead of just leer at all the beautiful watches.

My first true German showed up yesterday. Pictures hardly do it justice, and it was love at first sight, in person.


----------



## mizzy

Teutonia II


----------



## brunemto

Thank you guys!
Changed to the Argus in the evening:


----------



## blowfish89

^brunemto, all your watches are breathtaking. You should really post a group shot in the "Show your German Collection" thread.


----------



## ehansen

Hergest said:


> Many thanks, I think I might have found my new watch :>)


Agreed ... the typeface ... the crystal ... and no date! (no hassle!)


----------



## orangenSaft

Found a sandblasted mesh that matched the Tutima - must say, this feels like 'the one' now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

Haven't posted in this thread for a while...


----------



## CM HUNTER

logan2z said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while...


Need to share that one with us more often.


----------



## logan2z

CM HUNTER said:


> Need to share that one with us more often.


Will do. Always looking for an excuse to share a picture of it.


----------



## brunemto

Today my watch from Hamburg


----------



## brunemto

logan2z said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while...


Stunning! One of the finest Marine-watches!


----------



## sergio65

mine says hello


----------



## motzbueddel

All dressed up. On my way to a wedding. Nomos Orion, the perfect dress watch!










Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## debasercl

What else.....









Regards!


----------



## brunemto

sergio65 said:


> mine says hello


Also stunning in black! Great watch!


----------



## 41Mets

Finally got the right springbars and a little maneuvering to get this bracelet secure on the watch!


----------



## 41Mets

This is incredible what exactly is it?


debasercl said:


> What else.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!


----------



## 41Mets

Not mine but one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen.


----------



## blowfish89

jaywinston41 said:


> This is incredible what exactly is it?


Its a Stowa TO1 GMT Limette.


----------



## StufflerMike

Small correction:

It is a Stowa Flieger GMT Limette. The only TO1 is the TO1 TESTAF Fitted with an 2824-2 in chronometer quality. The GMT encases an ETA Valgranges A07.171. 

The 24 H Racing Countdown and GMT Worldtime are based on the Flieger TO1 Testaf, sharing a 46mm titanium case and a similar dial design, while serving as slightly more sporty options with added complication(s). There is only one TO1.


----------



## breigue

My first Nomos


----------



## brunemto

Dornblüth 99.0


----------



## Hergest

Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E on a Sunday evening.


----------



## redtissot

jaywinston41 said:


> Not mine but one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen.


That is beautiful, whats it called and where can I find one


----------



## MIG33

I present my first german watch with swiss machinery, ETA 7750


----------



## alex79

MIG33 said:


> I present my first german watch with swiss machinery, ETA 7750


Looking good man. Congrats


----------



## alex79

brunemto said:


> Dornblüth 99.0
> 
> View attachment 3933434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933442


Surely you are used to the comments about this stunning watch  
Superb, superb, superb.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## alex79

Still enjoying this


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Millbarge

3 weeks til our house is ready in Seattle... 
crashing at my sister in laws place til then...
Sigh.

Damasko has made for a very good moving buddy:


----------



## omeglycine

Millbarge said:


> 3 weeks til our house is ready in Seattle... crashing at my sister in laws place til then... Sigh... Damasko has made for a very good moving buddy:


Looking like a bad-Ash


----------



## omeglycine

Rainy days and Mondays...


----------



## DrVenkman

Millbarge said:


> 3 weeks til our house is ready in Seattle... crashing at my sister in laws place til then...
> Sigh...
> Damasko has made for a very good moving buddy:


Groovy baby


----------



## 41Mets

sergio65 said:


>


Looks like this is the one I tried on. Gorgeous. Someone else asked exactly what it was? I'm not sure...


----------



## omeglycine

jaywinston41 said:


> Looks like this is the one I tried on. Gorgeous. Someone else asked exactly what it was? I'm not sure...


GO Sixties Square Chronograph.


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield, made in Germany.


----------



## Venkat

Steinhart!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

I know you come to the WRUW threads everyday in the morning, post there, and never check any other threads or replies ever, but today, you picked the wrong forum :-d



Venkat said:


> Steinhart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet




----------



## CM HUNTER

blowfish89 said:


> I know you come to the WRUW threads everyday in the morning, post there, and never check any other threads or replies ever, but today, you picked the wrong forum :-d


Yep, wrong turn with a Swiss Made watch. And another one followed.


----------



## dr_thyme




----------



## Voodoo13




----------



## omeglycine

dr_thyme - great setup! Really like that pairing of strap with your Stowa.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## ahkeelt

Voodoo13 said:


>


Often admired this brand. Some additional comments or a review would get you 1,000 German Forum Fav points - hope you know that. Seriously, any comparison to other german brands you have owned or currently own?


----------



## brunemto

RB Argus


----------



## eblackmo

Laco


----------



## Buzzedhornet

Buzzedhornet said:


>


Mods if this is not appropriate please remove.

[mod edit: it is not allowed - please read the forum rules]


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## blowfish89

Proud to present my new watch which arrived just now. Stowa 1938 :-!
Still waiting for croco strap from Stowa, in the meanwhile its on a Grey Hirsch Knight (just like Mike Stuffler's grey croco combination).


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Proud to present my new watch which arrived just now. Stowa 1938 :-!
> Still waiting for croco strap from Stowa, in the meanwhile its on a Grey Hirsch Knight (just like Mike Stuffler's grey croco combination).


Congrats. Looking good.


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> Proud to present my new watch which arrived just now. Stowa 1938 :-!
> Still waiting for croco strap from Stowa, in the meanwhile its on a Grey Hirsch Knight (just like Mike Stuffler's grey croco combination).


That's pretty nice! Seems big? 
Your on a real spending spree :-D

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## omeglycine

Congrats blowfish on the 1938 chrono. They're fantastic looking watches.


----------



## blowfish89

Bradjhomes said:


> Congrats. Looking good.


Thanks, I like the size for my 7" wrists.



whoa said:


> That's pretty nice! Seems big?
> Your on a real spending spree :-D


Yes, it will wear a little bigger than the stated 41mm as its mostly dial and also thick due to the 7750. I have a tendency to go on sprees - fortunately this spree ends here as I have no more funds for the near future. I still want that Oris Aquis gray/orange though lol.



omeglycine said:


> Congrats blowfish on the 1938 chrono. They're fantastic looking watches.


Thank you. I think a Dornbluth 99.1 white dial with blue numbers and hands will complement this well in the future 

While I am waiting for the Stowa croc strap, I fit my Christopher Ward C60 curved end black leather strap and it fits okay :-!
So now, I have a black, mid-brown and gray strap for this ready. May add a darker brown one too.

























The numbers look great in the sun and take a bronze hue (probably due to the way the embossed dial is created, I forget the exact process but it was in 8 steps or so).


----------



## alex79

blowfish89 said:


> Proud to present my new watch which arrived just now. Stowa 1938 :-!
> Still waiting for croco strap from Stowa, in the meanwhile its on a Grey Hirsch Knight (just like Mike Stuffler's grey croco combination).


Great pick man, congrats


----------



## tommy_boy

Wearing this now and probably tomorrow. I need the exercise. ;-)


----------



## Hergest

Teutonia II in b+w


----------



## brunemto

blowfish89 said:


> Congrats! Pretty nice, the 1938!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## brunemto

GO Sixties in the evening


----------



## ahkeelt

Last friday ...


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## jupiter6

brunemto said:


> GO Sixties in the evening


That is a very nice watch.


----------



## T79

Nomos Tangente Wempe 125 jahre. Classic 35 mm. From 2003; bought NOS in october '14. Love it;-)















//Michael


----------



## enyn90

the "greyish blue" dial color caused by lighting condition looks perfect! of stowa could replicate that ...



blowfish89 said:


> Proud to present my new watch which arrived just now. Stowa 1938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for croco strap from Stowa, in the meanwhile its on a Grey Hirsch Knight (just like Mike Stuffler's grey croco combination).


----------



## brunemto

The Hentschel


----------



## Hergest

brunemto said:


> The Hentschel
> 
> View attachment 3991386


Beautiful. H2?


----------



## GMA




----------



## brunemto

Hergest said:


> Beautiful. H2?


Thank you and yes, it's a H2 "Hafenmeister-Edition"


----------



## gwold

After two months in storage (enforced by my boss, the fiancé), it's finally on my wrist! Warming this puppy up for tomorrow's wedding.


----------



## gward4

^^^ what a great wedding watch. Congrats!!


----------



## dmb359

Nomos is now for sale at a local jeweler here in MN, and they are having a big watch event right now. I went to check out the new Nomos selection yesterday, and Merlin Schwertner had flown in for the event and had the whole Nomos collection including some of their upcoming releases for this fall. Pretty fun, and a lot of amazing watches. Here are a few of the ones I tried on.


----------



## sergio65

I never thought a Nato would work on a Zurich Weltzeit.

Here's the attempt... what do you think about it?


----------



## jonathanp77

gwold said:


> After two months in storage (enforced by my boss, the fiancé), it's finally on my wrist! Warming this puppy up for tomorrow's wedding.


Congratulations!


----------



## Spunwell

Friday evening dinner with my better half. Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Spunwell said:


> Friday evening dinner with my better half. Have a great weekend everybody!


Very flattering picture of the Club. 👍


----------



## Spunwell

Thanks Hunter, got lucky I guess, because I'm no photographer!


----------



## Crumpsa

Here is my newly acquired Nivrel. The first of many Germans to come, I hope.


----------



## WmGardner

Congratulations! (oh, on getting married too! 😉 )



gwold said:


> After two months in storage (enforced by my boss, the fiancé), it's finally on my wrist! Warming this puppy up for tomorrow's wedding.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## alex79

Have a great Sunday Gents.


----------



## enyn90

seldom see wrist shots of 1938 black, keep it coming! :-!



blowfish89 said:


>


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## mreyman73

jonathanp77 said:


> Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> Sinn 157 Ti Ty


That is a sweet strap. What kind, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## csabaw

Notm my first German but my first Sinn


----------



## blowfish89

enyn90 said:


> seldom see wrist shots of 1938 black, keep it coming! :-!


Thanks, it was a little hard to convince my SO to take a hand-in-pocket wristshot for me.I went to try on several Tudor and Rolex watches after this, and there was no way I would have done an even trade with the 39mm Explorer I for my Stowa. The Explorer was just boring, and I liked the finishing better on the Stowa. Both Black Bays were disappointing too. I really liked the Pelagos, but its pretty big. The one watch which wowed me was the black dial GV Milgauss.
I had a similar disappointment when I tried on the Speedmaster Professional last year. I found it pretty boring, and didn't like the tachymeter, so I got the Sinn 103 instead. Most modern Omegas are also too flashy for me, I will be happy to keep my 1969 vintage Seamaster DeVille as my only Omega.


----------



## gward4

I thought the stormy weather provided some interesting light.


----------



## tyzator




----------



## wkw

Stowa marine silber.....again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WmGardner

Just sitting by the lake with my "daily wearer" during a break between storms


----------



## WmGardner

Very nice! I was always a fan of the Arktis! ?



wkw said:


> I really the blue dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## enyn90

yes, most of the pieces look great in the promotion photos, but some may disappoint when held in hand .. that's why getting a hands on feel before purchasing will save you some bucks :-!



blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, it was a little hard to convince my SO to take a hand-in-pocket wristshot for me.I went to try on several Tudor and Rolex watches after this, and there was no way I would have done an even trade with the 39mm Explorer I for my Stowa. The Explorer was just boring, and I liked the finishing better on the Stowa. Both Black Bays were disappointing too. I really liked the Pelagos, but its pretty big. The one watch which wowed me was the black dial GV Milgauss.
> I had a similar disappointment when I tried on the Speedmaster Professional last year. I found it pretty boring, and didn't like the tachymeter, so I got the Sinn 103 instead. Most modern Omegas are also too flashy for me, I will be happy to keep my 1969 vintage Seamaster DeVille as my only Omega.


----------



## blowfish89

enyn90 said:


> yes, most of the pieces look great in the promotion photos, but some may disappoint when held in hand .. that's why getting a hands on feel before purchasing will save you some bucks :-!


But I have purchased all my German watches sight unseen and never been disappointed.


----------



## blowfish89

Gains 5-6 seconds a day, so all good :-!


----------



## sarasate




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands

I've posted this watch here before, and it's merely a quartz, but this picture shows off the crown guard, one of the key features of the case-shape that drew me to the Junghans Munchen.


----------



## whoa

Time On My Hands said:


> I've posted this watch here before, and it's merely a quartz, but this picture shows off the crown guard, one of the key features of the case-shape that drew me to the Junghans Munchen.
> 
> View attachment 4038338


Never seen this one, seems like a very nice dial with depth! And a nice crown guard! Post some more ;-)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## brunemto

GO Senator Sixties


----------



## omeglycine

Tourby Art Deco


----------



## original_chronokid

_Nothin' Fancy!_


----------



## Farlius

Newly arrived Jacques Etoile Medicus









Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Hergest

Mühle Glasshütte Teutonia II


----------



## gward4

Damasko DA36 on its way to work


----------



## hendra324

Just an old Junghan


----------



## Uhrmensch

I must say this has got to be one of the most consistently solid threads I've come across on WUS - certainly hard to beat on a "bang for your buck" metric no matter how you slice and dice it. Pretty certain I will be adding a Dornblueth, Hentschel, Brand etc at some point. Meanwhile wearing my GO today:









Cheers


----------



## Time On My Hands

hendra324 said:


> Just an old Junghan
> View attachment 4050962


That's a noble old three-hander. Just class. It makes me want to post my Meister, which looks like the grandson of yours. Except mine doesn't have the central seconds hand complication.


----------



## sduford

Uhrmensch said:


> I must say this has got to be one of the most consistently solid threads I've come across on WUS - certainly hard to beat on a "bang for your buck" metric no matter how you slice and dice it. Pretty certain I will be adding a Dornblueth, Hentschel, Brand etc at some point. Meanwhile wearing my GO today:
> 
> View attachment 4051010
> 
> 
> Cheers


If I could only buy two watches, that GO and a Damasko DA343 on bracelet would be it.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser

Damasko DC66 Black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro

today my porta.


----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938


----------



## okidoc01

Stowa Antea ks









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

mreyman73 said:


> That is a sweet strap. What kind, if you don't mind my asking?


Sorry I just saw this. Glad you like the strap. It's a wornandwound.com Crimson Model 2 Horween leather strap.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## logan2z

Continuing the GO theme


----------



## blowfish89

Off to Seattle.


----------



## ahkeelt

blowfish89 said:


> Off to Seattle with this one.


Has the cat moved into your apartment yet?


----------



## blowfish89

ahkeelt said:


> Has the cat moved into your apartment yet?


Nope, on the contrary, I'm moving out in July to a new place. I'll consider getting a cat from a shelter in the new location.


----------



## pley3r




----------



## Shalalai

Just got my lovely NOMOS Tangente 38, Doctors Without Borders Edition...









...and I am really happy!


----------



## Uhrmensch

sduford said:


> If I could only buy two watches, that GO and a Damasko DA343 on bracelet would be it.


Cheers Sduford, glad you like it. To be perfectly honest, I was initially much more attracted to the black one Sergio65 has (fantastic pics too), but I had too many black dials already so went for this one. Having said that, what I didn't quite appreciate until later is how the silver one sometimes "glows" in certain light conditions - chances of me capturing it on camera are almost nil, but will try at some point... don't regret the decision at any rate. All the best.


----------



## whoa

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## gward4




----------



## AustinOX

Honorary German that very nearly hit the chopping block today upon the arrival of a TSAR. It was saved by a couple of scratches and swirlies on the crystal that would have brought the value down to the "not worth the loss" zone. Good thing, too, since its the most comfortable watch I've ever worn.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Simplistic designs today










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen




----------



## CHD Dad

My first Stowa arrived today. Marine 2801 Hand wind. Absolutely lovely. This isnt my first German watch but is my first Stowa and I have a feeling I will be adding more.


----------



## watchdaddy1

sergio65 said:


>


Stunning 

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

This little guy again, I really enjoy wearing the club.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Time On My Hands

whoa said:


> Never seen this one, seems like a very nice dial with depth! And a nice crown guard! Post some more ;-)


Thanks Whoa. Sure, here's a few more. I think this Munchen has been discontinued.









I got it a few years ago from an online German retailer, when the Euro/ $AUD rate was dreadful for me, and anything other than a quartz watch was out of the question. I wanted to break away from the Seiko/Citizen/Tissot scene that makes up maybe 90% of the watch landscape over here in Oz.









I liked its dial, hands, numerals and indices, and I found its case shape the most attractive among the Junghans. (I also liked a model called Milano, but it seemed the only way to set the time was to tune into Frankfurt's radio tower - unlikely from Australia).









It is slimline and can easily slip under a sleeve.









At the time, it was my most prized watch. I dared not wear it outside. Now I'm fortunate to have grown my collection, and the Munchen is in regular rotation and gets all the scuffs and scratches from daily wear, especially on its nice hefty bracelet.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Spunwell said:


> This little guy again, I really enjoy wearing the club.


I really like that strap for that watch. Great look.


----------



## brunemto

Today the Dornblüth 99.0


----------



## Time On My Hands

brunemto said:


> Today the Dornblüth 99.0
> ...


Just stunning attention to detail in your Dornbluth. Almost frightening.
Thanks for the great close-up pics.


----------



## Gazella

Spunwell said:


> This little guy again, I really enjoy wearing the club.


From where did you purchase that strap? Got a link?

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

My Junkers 6060-2.


----------



## Spunwell

CM HUNTER said:


> I really like that strap for that watch. Great look.


Thanks for the kind words hunter! This watch is so versatile.


----------



## breigue




----------



## Farlius

Finally got this Medicus on a Black Alligator Leather. Completes the look.









Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## Hergest

There are photos of hands on steering wheels. How about hands on handlebars?

I've been out cycling this morning so the Rainer Brand Sport E was on.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## pamaro

.


----------



## brunemto

Time On My Hands said:


> Just stunning attention to detail in your Dornbluth. Almost frightening.
> Thanks for the great close-up pics.


Thank you very much!

Today the watch from Hamburg


----------



## Spunwell

Gazella said:


> From where did you purchase that strap? Got a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I procured this one from decowrist.com


----------



## Gazella

Spunwell said:


> I procured this one from decowrist.com


Thank you. Just placed an order for the same along with two other colors.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Gazella said:


> Thank you. Just placed an order for the same along with two other colors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Nice, the great thing about these straps is you can remove the cheap clasp and replace it with a better one.


----------



## breigue




----------



## blowfish89

Multnomah Falls, Oregon.


----------



## rockmastermike

A trip to the zoo


----------



## wkw

Terrasport ll










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

brunemto said:


> Today the Dornblüth 99.0
> 
> View attachment 4082273
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082289


Absolutely gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WilliamDJ

Recent pictures of my Sinn 103 HM


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

Nomos Tangente Sport


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## logan2z

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4114401


I love that watch. On my want list.


----------



## CHD Dad

Stowa Marine Handaufzug


----------



## akitadog

DA-373 and Sinn UX. Both are extremely nice watches. Now part of my 5 watch rotation.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## eblackmo

Love spending 857 money to get a watch with a misaligned bezel. Glad I bought from an AD this time. I called them and they said they would sort it. It is annoying though. So back in the box it goes.


----------



## 41Mets

WilliamDJ said:


> Recent pictures of my Sinn 103 HM[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4103529&d=1432526036"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


This ones gorgeous!! Love the Arabic numerals!


----------



## Hergest

Teutonia II on a cool Autumn's afternoon.


----------



## gward4

Stowa Chrono


----------



## whoa

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## CHD Dad

Stowa Handaufzug with a new summer strap.


----------



## AustinOX




----------



## Sky-Dweller

Nomos Orion 35mm


----------



## blowfish89

This one for Millbarge.


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

blowfish89 said:


> Multnomah Falls, Oregon.


Awesome place, watch and photo!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Loving it, the dial tone with the hangs, the gold second hand and the size of the subdial ( wider than usual for small second subdial ), size and case colour, just perfect for my wrist


----------



## blowfish89

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome place, watch and photo!!


Thanks Jon, I have a few more pics I will be sharing once I get off my lazy bum and retrieve them from the camera.


----------



## gward4

alex79 said:


> Loving it, the dial tone with the hangs, the gold second hand and the size of the subdial ( wider than usual for small second subdial ), size and case colour, just perfect for my wrist


I never noticed the color of sub-seconds hand before. Very cool.


----------



## brunemto

Argus


----------



## Hergest

brunemto said:


> Argus
> 
> View attachment 4136386


I always like seeing this one.


----------



## alex79

gward4 said:


> I never noticed the color of sub-seconds hand before. Very cool.


Thanks man, the gold small second hand is only for the LE.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Shaun likes Glashuette too...









Cheers


----------



## blowfish89

Pics are coming,.,.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Egoeye

Just got it from Watchbuy...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## elbilo

Enjoying the Seatime on a Hirsch Tiger









Eric


----------



## ferro01

Wakmann Flieger Phenix 1935


----------



## Spunwell

Club on perlon for me today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## dowsing




----------



## blowfish89

Finally got the Sinn off the bracelet.

















And some Damasko pictures in case you missed them in the other thread -


----------



## Hergest

3 classic German coupés, Tidbinbilla deep space tracking station and a Mühle Teutonia II


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Sky-Dweller




----------



## akitadog

I was bound to Sinn today. Wore the Damasko DA-373 earlier today, but switched to the Sinn for the afternoon. 

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> This one for Millbarge.


Oh wow, thanks man!



Been staying in Bellevue for the last week...
finally get to move into our new place tomorrow...
very happy to be back in Washington.


----------



## blowfish89

^We drove all the way up to Paradise where people start climbing Mt. Rainier, we still could not see the mountain at all due to the fog/haze/cloud/rain. Neither in the Reflection Lake.
Apart from that I really enjoyed my Pacific Northwest trip - I spent more time in Oregon than Washington actually.


----------



## Millbarge

blowfish89 said:


> ^We drove all the way up to Paradise where people start climbing Mt. Rainier, we still could not see the mountain at all due to the fog/haze/cloud/rain. Neither in the Reflection Lake.
> Apart from that I really enjoyed my Pacific Northwest trip - I spent more time in Oregon than Washington actually.


oh man, sounds like the hot weather came in right after you were there maybe...
super clear and in the 80s this last week:







and a wrist shot so as to not go too far off topic:


----------



## alex79

Flieger here









Have a great week gents.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bigclive2011

Dievas Vintage California dial.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## gward4

Have a great week, all.


----------



## athen




----------



## akitadog

Sinn UX on a Bond Nato. This makes the watch much lighter, and less prone to loss if a spring-bar brakes or comes loose. Although I must admit, that has never happened to me, but you can't be too careful when you go out on the water. At least that is the plan for later today.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC canada


----------



## Barfett




----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## blowfish89

Chronograph x2


----------



## wkw

Archimede pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

The Hentschel


----------



## Spunwell

Club on custom ostrich for me today


----------



## dr_thyme

Stowa Antea KS


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Hergest

Awesome, another 'Show your watch on handlebar' photo :-!


----------



## Hergest

Nonchalantly posing with the Lynskey. Fortunately the ethos of the bicycle company is not the same as that of Rainer Brand


----------



## brunemto

GO


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Hergest

brunemto said:


> GO
> 
> View attachment 4214770


I'm looking around for a watch with a blue dial and each time you post up this beauty I go to GO's website and have yet another look at the blue dialled version. I just need to see one in the flesh and I think I will jump at it.


----------



## Surfrider

elbilo said:


> Enjoying the Seatime on a Hirsch Tiger
> 
> View attachment 4149322
> 
> 
> Eric


Nice strap pairing


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sinn on Kodiak shark










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfrider

I finally have a legitimate German watch!

My one day old NOMOS. I'm loving it!


----------



## athen




----------



## blowfish89

A full day and no wristshots on this thread..? Better post one.


----------



## 41Mets

First time on a NATO. Comfy!


----------



## Hergest

Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E


----------



## brunemto

Glashütte Original Senator Sixties


----------



## LH2




----------



## zee218




----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi, back in the fold, on navy gator strap.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## debasercl

alex79 said:


> Flieger here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great week gents.


That's so beautiful!

For me this has been my only watch this last month


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## whoa




----------



## Spunwell

Damasko for a hike with the family.


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Blaugold


----------



## Hergest

Stunning blaugold.


----------



## gward4




----------



## mizzy

Deutsch-Technologie, die beste


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Going thru the long list of Germans; yawn, yawn, yeah, yeah, yeah, uhuh, uhuh, uhuh and then this:



jpfwatch said:


> View attachment 4246418


NICE! Normally not a Sinn fan.


----------



## omeglycine

LH2 said:


>


Very nice. I've been thinking about the SS version for awhile now.


----------



## blowfish89

Gotta let go of this one


----------



## watchdaddy1

Starting the week off Sinn'n










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra

Nomos Club on a Red Brown Gator


----------



## blowfish89

^That is a killer strap combo.


----------



## CM HUNTER

blowfish89 said:


> ^That is a killer strap combo.


+1


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi again, still on the blue gator strap


----------



## Bugra

blowfish89 said:


> ^That is a killer strap combo.


Took me 5 straps to find the right one.


----------



## freeman4ever




----------



## brunemto

Argus


----------



## Nasir Kasmani




----------



## AliffAiman

Hi, this is my first time posting here. Here's my first mechanical watch, Archimede 42h.


----------



## horolicious

My watch for gloomy days.


----------



## Sky-Dweller

Nomos Orion


----------



## Bugra




----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plissken

freeman4ever said:


>


Looks greatly on the rubber strap.


----------



## Hergest

It's not the easiest thing to photograph but I love the way the pale light catches the indices of the Teutonia II. Sometimes you glance down and it almost sparkles.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes

Hergest said:


> It's not the easiest thing to photograph but I love the way the pale light catches the indices of the Teutonia II. Sometimes you glance down and it almost sparkles.
> 
> View attachment 4299330


Stunning photo


----------



## AliffAiman

Archimede 42h on my 6 inch wrist


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## gward4

Kaffee mit flieger


----------



## Uhrmensch

GO today, have a great WE!









Cheers


----------



## Spunwell

Club on ostrich today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## omeglycine

TOPTISHKIN said:


> My watch for gloomy days.


I always thought I wanted the Zurich in white, but your black dial version looks fantastic and has me thinking some more.


----------



## horolicious

omeglycine said:


> I always thought I wanted the Zurich in white, but your black dial version looks fantastic and has me thinking some more.


Thanks, but mine is braungold. The picture is black and white. However, the whole Zurich line is well crafted.

send from AZ


----------



## alex79




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## chiefeng




----------



## omeglycine

Having fun with my 2 year old and his water table on a VERY hot day.


----------



## CM HUNTER

A lot of newer models shown on the thread lately. Nice to see for a change.


----------



## CM HUNTER

stuffler said:


>


So nice. Love the depth of the dial.


----------



## Pete26

My one and only


----------



## alex79

Great Sunday guys


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa TO2 again today


----------



## kentlinardi

DA44


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Hergest

My wife's Antaria Medium.


----------



## blowfish89

Check out my Stowa 1938 pics here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/up-close-stowa-1938-[pics]-2028161.html
and my Eterna Kontiki pics here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 St Plexi...










Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## Sky-Dweller

Last shot before it goes to another wrist...


----------



## watchdaddy1

Chronoscope










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I guess I am "stuck" wearing this one every day while the Omega is out for service and I'm looking to sell the Pan Europ. ;-)


----------



## jcueto

Big, bold and beautiful 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Stowa. I can't get enough of this one lately.


----------



## dontomaso

Archimede Outdoor Protect.


----------



## blowfish89

The Stowa croco strap arrived after 1 month with the postal carriers and customs, and I'm wearing the watch more frequently. This will stay till I can afford a Dornbluth.


----------



## CM HUNTER

jcueto said:


> Big, bold and beautiful
> View attachment 4358114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358210
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... and not German Made.


----------



## jcueto

Is not? I believe Helberg watches were made in Germany. Not the movement of course, Miyota. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Janiman

Nomos Zurich Date...love the understatement and versatility of the watch


----------



## Janiman

Replaced the original clasp with a Rios 1931 butterfly clasp...think it matches the design of the watch quite well.


----------



## CM HUNTER

jcueto said:


> Is not? I believe Helberg watches were made in Germany. Not the movement of course, Miyota.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Not a single part of Clemens' watches are German. He has stated that he plans to start case construction in-house some time this year or next.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Seatime Black Forest with Prodiver bezel this evening for the hot rod show.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Peter Atwood said:


> Seatime Black Forest with Prodiver bezel this evening for the hot rod show.
> 
> View attachment 4369362


I like all of those words!
(and the watch too)


----------



## jcueto

CM HUNTER said:


> No. Not a single part of Clemens' watches are German. He has stated that he plans to start case construction in-house some time this year or next.


A surprise for me, I bought it with the idea was German, not the movement but the rest was design and build in Germany. I still very happy with it. Still big, bold and beautiful (now maybe "biutiful"). Sorry for wrong posting here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bugra




----------



## bigclive2011

Steinhart 1000m diver.


----------



## sduford

bigclive2011 said:


> Steinhart 1000m diver.
> 
> View attachment 4377298


Wow, never seen that Steinhart before, is it a new model?

Very cool looking SWISS watch.


----------



## ehansen




----------



## SteamJ

Friday tea while waiting for my sushi.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever

Aloha Friday!


----------



## 41Mets

Love it


eblackmo said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4372674&d=1434684956"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## 41Mets

Ready for the Watchbuys New York roadshow tomorrow


----------



## Malakim




----------



## celter




----------



## coccige

Stowa Flieger 6498


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi for last minute birthday shopping.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JonS1967

Janiman said:


> Nomos Zurich Date...love the understatement and versatility of the watch


What a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

The Argus


----------



## Ian_H




----------



## okidoc01

Stowa wedding duties









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Flieger small second here, love it.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands

Ian_H said:


>


Breath-taking. I honestly gasped when the page opened. (tragic)

To my mind, it's a perfectly packaged expression of the design intent - the beautiful colour, the shape, the proportions. It's all the modernism I experienced in 1970s, with maturity, and without the tackiness and excess.

Congratulations on a fine piece. It's really nice to see one in use instead of just on display or in a catalogue.

I'm even curious about what scent goes with it. Which masculine cologne from the era? Am I going too far?


----------



## pbj204




----------



## Ian_H

Time On My Hands said:


> Breath-taking. I honestly gasped when the page opened. (tragic)
> 
> To my mind, it's a perfectly packaged expression of the design intent - the beautiful colour, the shape, the proportions. It's all the modernism I experienced in 1970s, with maturity, and without the tackiness and excess.
> 
> Congratulations on a fine piece. It's really nice to see one in use instead of just on display or in a catalogue.
> 
> I'm even curious about what scent goes with it. Which masculine cologne from the era? Am I going too far?


Thanks ... I'm very happy with the watch!

Scent? Of course it's Hai Karate .... it makes me irresistible


----------



## Barfett

Plane Spotting with my Daughter today. Thought it made sense to have the Flieger at the Airport.


----------



## Spunwell

DK10 on Hirsch Andy today, hope everybody is having a great week!


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## cb23

Sorry bout size of pic. Still cant quite figure out how to scale it down


----------



## 41Mets

Second day with the UX. Really liking the feel, the look, and everything!


----------



## longstride




----------



## brunemto

Hafenmeister


----------



## Time On My Hands

Nomos Club Dunkel Handaufzug


----------



## pbj204

Muhle Rasmus Blue


----------



## alex79

pbj204 said:


> Muhle Rasmus Blue
> 
> View attachment 4453562


Nice nice nice !


----------



## plk7




----------



## 41Mets

Beautiful day in NJ!


----------



## Fox143

New Tangente Doctors Without Borders.


----------



## abarraga86

Very simple, Sinn watch with Barenia leather strap hand made by Charlie at Equus Leather.


----------



## wkw

Stowa with a pair of new shoes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## Jerry P




----------



## Jax

Antea 365 says I'm a little late to work this Monday morning. Uh oh.... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

DA-373 on a Hirsh "Robby" Strap. This makes for a comfortable and stylish combo. Lot's to like. For a more Classic look, it is on the Hirsh "Tiger" strap.

Pictures are from ladt week, but what the hey.

Akitadog, from the usually WET coast of BC Canada. In the middle of a heat wave now.


----------



## blowfish89

New straps for my German chronos.


----------



## alex79

Jerry P said:


> View attachment 4485578


Now I am confused


----------



## Substance-p

I had been German-less in my watch collection for about a year. Just took possession of a Rasmus 2000 four days ago.








So far so good, I haven't been late once on vacation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duck2h

Nomos Metro


----------



## Jax

duck2h said:


> Nomos Metro


My dream watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Senator Sixties


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## martin_blank

Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## maddawg




----------



## WineMan

Some of my Germans, I have more!


----------



## DrVenkman

maddawg said:


> View attachment 4501018


Nice! Where did you get the strap with the bronze hardware? I have the 39H bronze and have been looking for alternatives to the leather.


----------



## Spunwell

Damasko DK 10 on Hirsch Robby, tried the Andy but this one works better.


----------



## burritophile




----------



## alex79

Substance-p said:


> I had been German-less in my watch collection for about a year. Just took possession of a Rasmus 2000 four days ago.
> View attachment 4495546
> 
> 
> So far so good, I haven't been late once on vacation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More pictures please


----------



## maddawg

DrVenkman said:


> Nice! Where did you get the strap with the bronze hardware? I have the 39H bronze and have been looking for alternatives to the leather.


I got it from Ms Sofie Björklund in Sweden (not sure if I`m allowed to post the link to the cheapest nato straps website)


----------



## ELYSEE

ELYSEE Dual Time 87002


----------



## Tickythebull

July 1st 2015


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

cb23 said:


> Sorry bout size of pic. Still cant quite figure out how to scale it down


That's a nice combo ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This will be on new rubber tomorrow!!


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Substance-p

alex79 said:


> More pictures please


Here are some from today. The blue dial is really enjoyable to watch change based on lighting




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

This is my Zeppelin power reserve. It isn't fancy and expensive like a Nomos or historically significant like a Stowa, but I think it looks pretty damn good. It is unique and has its own personality which sets it apart from Swiss watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Substance-p said:


> Here are some from today. The blue dial is really enjoyable to watch change based on lighting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool strap. Reminds me a bit of the Zenith Defy range.


----------



## alex79

Substance-p said:


> Here are some from today. The blue dial is really enjoyable to watch change based on lighting
> View attachment 4508074
> View attachment 4508098
> View attachment 4508106
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting more, really a nice watch mate. 


Jax said:


> This is my Zeppelin power reserve. It isn't fancy and expensive like a Nomos or historically significant like a Stowa, but I think it looks pretty damn good. It is unique and has its own personality which sets it apart from Swiss watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's indeed a quite appealing watch, haven't had the chance to see one in metal but surely will look at it closely when it happens.


----------



## 41Mets

The rubber strap came today. Good a bit to fit it correctly- luckily I didn't screw it up. It's a little loose but I can always cut away one more section.


----------



## coelacanth

Metro Datum Gangreserve on brown Shell Cordovan straps.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Jax

coelacanth said:


> Metro Datum Gangreserve on brown Shell Cordovan straps.


<drool>

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## blowfish89

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 4512178


New arrival ?


----------



## Bradjhomes

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 4512178


Wow. This is stunning.


----------



## omeglycine

Thanks guys! Yes, new arrival. I'll try and post some better pictures later in the week.


----------



## kentlinardi




----------



## b.r.us302

Love my Glashutte Original Panoinverse XL (SS) on a khaki canvas strap semi-curved lugs.


----------



## 41Mets

On a rocking chair waiting for the rain to stop.


----------



## b.r.us302

Lexus050470 said:


> Sinn 856s UTC


that's a beautiful Sinn i think it pairs well with the mesh band.


----------



## b.r.us302

iim7v7im7 said:


> Sinn today...


Love this Sinn. It's on my shortlist.


----------



## b.r.us302

brunemto said:


> Thanks! And yes, it´s an amazing watch:


Love the blue seconds hand and match stitching on black leather. beautiful.


----------



## jef83

Had the chance to try on the Zurich date yesterday. What do You think about the size? I am thinking of buying this in Blaugold, but they didn´t have it in the store.


----------



## Bradjhomes

jef83 said:


> Had the chance to try on the Zurich date yesterday. What do You think about the size? I am thinking of buying this in Blaugold, but they didn´t have it in the store.


No lug overhang, so it works for me.

The blaugold will look slightly smaller on your wrist due to the darker colour, but as long as you're happy with the feel on your wrist I say go for it.


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa TO2


----------



## logan2z

Bradjhomes said:


> No lug overhang, so it works for me.
> 
> The blaugold will look slightly smaller on your wrist due to the darker colour, but as long as you're happy with the feel on your wrist I say go for it.
> View attachment 4526426


If I see one more photo of this I'm going to break down and buy one.


----------



## Bradjhomes

logan2z said:


> If I see one more photo of this I'm going to break down and buy one.











BOOM.


----------



## alex79

b.r.us302 said:


> Love my Glashutte Original Panoinverse XL (SS) on a khaki canvas strap semi-curved lugs.


That's the kind of watch dangerous for my bank account !

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Stowa marine automatic with a custom strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## shines_lover

I never stopped loving this one handed.


----------



## omeglycine

Waiting for fireworks


----------



## 3005

Haven't posted my Stowa until now.


----------



## Fox143

My wife' Nomos Orion Rose 33. Perfectly feminine and classy!


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## DrVenkman

^ love the German flag colored NATO


----------



## brunemto

Dornblüth 99.0


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

New rugged washed canvas strap.


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Stowa marine says it's time to go home from work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands

Working half a day - recipe for a half formal watch.









Nomos Club Dunkel handwind


----------



## DrVenkman




----------



## hiro1963




----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi for another day of office work from the hotel room, arrrgh.


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX again....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Hergest said:


> There are photos of hands on steering wheels. How about hands on handlebars?
> 
> I've been out cycling this morning so the Rainer Brand Sport E was on.
> 
> View attachment 4091609


You're brave. I cycled with this German watch on, once, accidentally.








...but of course, once realised, took time to get a picture.


----------



## Bugra




----------



## hiro1963

Put it on a Hirsch sheep.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Spunwell

Club on blue perlon for this fine Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Hergest

I like wearing the Rainer Brand when I'm riding as normal road cycling which is what I do isn't rough on a watch. There's always the chance of falling off of course but then there's always the chance of falling over or tripping over something when you're out walking in your normal day to day activities when you've got a watch on.

I don't have the current time displayed on my Garmin bike computer and like to see the time when we stop at a cafe so i always wear the watch. It feels a bit of a treat to wear it too.

I was out this morning........











Time On My Hands said:


> You're brave. I cycled with this German watch on, once, accidentally.
> View attachment 4588842
> 
> 
> ...but of course, once realised, took time to get a picture.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Hergest said:


> I like wearing the Rainer Brand when I'm riding as normal road cycling which is what I do isn't rough on a watch. There's always the chance of falling off of course but then there's always the chance of falling over or tripping over something when you're out walking in your normal day to day activities when you've got a watch on.
> 
> I don't have the current time displayed on my Garmin bike computer and like to see the time when we stop at a cafe so i always wear the watch. It feels a bit of a treat to wear it too.
> 
> I was out this morning........
> 
> View attachment 4609098


Its also a testament to your watch's quality construction. I've read other threads where people say they have had no problems taking their mechanicals cycling. But I guess I'm just too chicken to do it these days, having had the idea instilled in me of the intense hostile forces watches undergo just from regular use alone.

Your watch is beautiful, and now I'll be keeping an eye on wrists on the cycle paths of Sydney. I'm about to go for a ride now, sticking with a Casio. Also, as a cyclist, if you're interested, drop into the Cafe Tour de France thread .


----------



## Farlius

Nomos Club Datum dunkel on a Chocolate/Burgandy Kangaroo Tail Leather Nato.



















The leather has quite a unique pattern, reminds me of reptile skin. It's very comfy however this one was much thicker than my other Kangaroo Natos and took some breaking in.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Jax

Ikarus matches my MacBook.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Lately enjoying different shades of grey dials. GO PML grey dial is stunning. And I love this strap.


----------



## TRCP166A

Sinn 903ST be

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

TRCP166A said:


> Sinn 903ST be Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wunderbar!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Numerika




----------



## gward4

New arrival today. Tourby Lawless 42 Vintage. Really really impressed so far. Couple extra shots since its brand new (and one that I think shows the applied markers well--a feature I really like).


----------



## blowfish89

Gward4, grats. I think my jaw dropped at the caseback shot. Dibs!


----------



## gward4

blowfish89 said:


> Gward4, grats. I think my jaw dropped at the caseback shot. Dibs!


Thanks, Blowfish89! I am very impressed with Tourby's attention to detail and precision. I've only had it a couple hours, but my initial time with this one makes me understand many of the great comments I've read about Tourby.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

First day with my Sinn 356


----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204




----------



## jonathanp77

Orion today


----------



## Mil6161

My first Sinn. I'm a bracelet guy so I went with mesh
















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jax

I'm digging my Zeppelin with a Nomos strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatpup

Hate you for that! Now I want a mesh bracelet for mine.



Mil6161 said:


> My first Sinn. I'm a bracelet guy so I went with mesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Mil6161 said:


> My first Sinn. I'm a bracelet guy so I went with mesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Looks really good! I love the mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwinxx

My first 'High End' watch, and it's German!


----------



## alex79

edwinxx said:


> My first 'High End' watch, and it's German!
> 
> View attachment 4658498


Congrats


----------



## Spunwell

edwinxx said:


> My first 'High End' watch, and it's German!
> 
> View attachment 4658498


Congratulations, she's a beauty!


----------



## sergio65

nice, but the date disks aren't aligned. This is a maybe a small defect, but rarely seen on a GO so I'd get it fixed while still under warranty.


----------



## Maitre Robinton

My first post here...


----------



## 41Mets

My first multi color NATO. I love the way it works with the watch, but is taking some time to get used to the strap taking some focus from the watch.


----------



## gward4

Maitre Robinton said:


> My first post here...
> 
> View attachment 4661202


Welcome! Beautiful Tourby.

Is that the Argentum?


----------



## edwinxx

sergio65 said:


> nice, but the date disks aren't aligned. This is a maybe a small defect, but rarely seen on a GO so I'd get it fixed while still under warranty.


Sharp eyes. The time was 11.40pm, and it's in the midst of changing the dates (from 11.35pm to 11.59pm it slowly shifts upwards untill it's between 15 and 16, and at midnight it jumps straight 16. I hope this is normal)

Another shot today morning under the sunlight.Dates are nicely aligned now :


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Jax

jaywinston41 said:


> My first multi color NATO. I love the way it works with the watch, but is taking some time to get used to the strap taking some focus from the watch.


Funny because I had almost the exact same strap on my damasko last night which looks very similar to your Sinn. I ended up going back to leather though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maitre Robinton

gward4 said:


> Welcome! Beautiful Tourby.
> 
> Is that the Argentum?


Yes it is.

A very specific grained dial made of silver. Depending of the light, colour goes from "champagne" to white.


----------



## sergio65

edwinxx said:


> Sharp eyes. The time was 11.40pm, and it's in the midst of changing the dates (from 11.35pm to 11.59pm it slowly shifts upwards untill it's between 15 and 16, and at midnight it jumps straight 16. I hope this is normal)
> 
> Another shot today morning under the sunlight.Dates are nicely aligned now :
> 
> View attachment 4665794


Great.

On my Observer the big date changes almost instantly so I did not know it was gradual on other models.


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

Maitre Robinton said:


> My first post here...
> 
> View attachment 4661202


I've always been intrigued by the Argentum. Please post more pictures!

Sent from my SM-E700M using Tapatalk


----------



## Maitre Robinton

As requested... Enjoy :-!


----------



## ehansen

Antea on a new brown strap today


----------



## flyingpicasso

ehansen said:


> Antea on a new brown strap today


Very flattering shot of that watch. Nice! Looks great on the brown strap.


----------



## alex79

I've set the ti bracelet back on my Pelagos and I had in mind to try the isofrane on the Stowa, first impression it kind of look cool and the hands are now popping out. 









Sorry it's night here so the photos are lousy.


----------



## Churlish

New Stowa on a Staib!


----------



## horolicious

Churlish said:


> New Stowa on a Staib!
> 
> View attachment 4672002


Can you take a picture of the buckle?

send from AZ


----------



## alex79

Some better pic with a decent light , I still like this combo , might stay so for a bit , advantage is that I can swim & shower wit it now .









Great day gents !


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## kuang89

My invincible Stowa Marine Original


----------



## Churlish

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Can you take a picture of the buckle?
> 
> send from AZ


Happy to post more photos! I hope these are informative.

I've been wearing the Partitio on its Staib bracelet for 3 days now. It's really comfortable and sits very well on my thinish wrist. Things to note are that the Staibs are very long (so check the length carefully) and adjustment is solely by removing those segments at the clasp, so it adjusts in discrete intervals and there's a limit to the possible size reduction.


----------



## gward4

Still wearing my new Tourby. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Farlius

Tutima FX Chrono UTC

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest

The Teutonia II on a Hirsch Duke blue strap.


----------



## brunemto

Sixties


----------



## alex79

Stowa limited edition


----------



## Hergest

Relaxing on Sunday afternoon with the Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## okidoc01

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## brminpin

My first German.








Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

brminpin said:


> My first German.
> View attachment 4711994
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Hell of a start


----------



## Malakim




----------



## brminpin

Malakim said:


> View attachment 4715050


Wow....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

Has anyone ever had a compliment about their metro in the wild? This beauty leaves people speechless and confused, love it!


----------



## Malakim




----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield.


----------



## T79




----------



## iceman767

stowa today


----------



## sduford

Nice Marine Chrono, and very nice collection!


----------



## 41Mets

Still my favorite.


----------



## StufflerMike

London, Shoreditch House...









....when the Damasko Afficionados meet; pic courtesy of Damasko.


----------



## edwinxx

Pride of Glashutte! Well still missing one though  Working on that


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

View attachment 4735650


NICE! which was your first? I'm contemplating getting a GO PML to add to the metro, although I do want the minimatik.... hard choice ! Definitely would like to have the NOMOS, GO, A.Lange for sureas the small collection with maybe a Milgauss in there too


----------



## Jax

Stowa Flieger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## omeglycine

chuasam said:


> View attachment 4741826


Congrats on the new acquisition. Looks terrific.


----------



## TRCP166A

Sinn 903 St BE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204

*Great picture*



brunemto said:


> Sixties


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Farlius

Nomos Glashutte Limited Edition - Club For Timeless

Blue 'Lambda' lacquer dial in a Club Datum case.

German Watch Lust meter off the charts right now  .










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Is the date "quick set" possible with this model? 

send from AZ


----------



## fld




----------



## brunemto

Hentschel


----------



## Farlius

Farlius said:


> Nomos Glashutte Limited Edition - Club For Timeless
> 
> Blue 'Lambda' lacquer dial in a Club Datum case.
> 
> German Watch Lust meter off the charts right now  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk





TOPTISHKIN said:


> Is the date "quick set" possible with this model?
> 
> send from AZ


No, that would have been a nice upgrade but the DUW 4101 Calibre has the same date set routine as the Beta Calibre. Small price to pay I guess.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## phnx90

First proper watch! I'm very happy to finally be able to post something here (or on this forum at all):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

phnx90 said:


> First proper watch! I'm very happy to finally be able to post something here (or on this forum at all):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well chosen!


----------



## Jax

phnx90 said:


> First proper watch! I'm very happy to finally be able to post something here (or on this forum at all):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hand wind or automatic? I think that's the next watch on my list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

103


----------



## Millbarge




----------



## 41Mets

103 this morning UX tonight. Gotta give them both some lovin'.


----------



## automatikno1

103 st sa


----------



## logan2z




----------



## phnx90

Jax said:


> Hand wind or automatic? I think that's the next watch on my list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Tangomat Datum, so it's an automatic. I was going to get a Tangente because $$$ but I wasn't confident that I'd be diligent enough to wind it every morning. Plus, there's always 15-20 mins walk in total during my commute so this works out very well.

Aaaaand, I have to admit, that back is just gorgeous:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

My Temption CGK203



















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

phnx90 said:


> It's the Tangomat Datum, so it's an automatic. I was going to get a Tangente because $$$ but I wasn't confident that I'd be diligent enough to wind it every morning. Plus, there's always 15-20 mins walk in total during my commute so this works out very well.
> 
> Aaaaand, I have to admit, that back is just gorgeous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks amazing. I have only automatics but I think I could deal with having one hand wind dress watch. If I did, the tangente datum would be it (or the metro but that's even more $$). Of course I'd rather have the tangomat. Congrats on your new watch! Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321

Stowa Klassik Sport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

SC-Texas said:


> My Temption CGK203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Very nice ?


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## phnx90

Jax said:


> It looks amazing. I have only automatics but I think I could deal with having one hand wind dress watch. If I did, the tangente datum would be it (or the metro but that's even more $$). Of course I'd rather have the tangomat. Congrats on your new watch! Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! What do you think about the Ludwig Datum? That was the one I wanted most until I realised that the automatic version is 40 mm and therefore too big...same story with the Zurich Blaugold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

phnx90 said:


> Thanks! What do you think about the Ludwig Datum? That was the one I wanted most until I realised that the automatic version is 40 mm and therefore too big...same story with the Zurich Blaugold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a huge fan of the Roman numerals and I really like the typeface of the tangents/tangomat/metro so I'm pretty sure I'd get one of those.


----------



## Spunwell

Club on perlon for a most excellent Sunday morning.


----------



## Farlius

Spunwell said:


> Club on perlon for a most excellent Sunday morning.


Nice combo!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Gorgeous day out today. Heading out for a bicycling ride after I watch the Mets end Greinke's streak!


----------



## since1906

First time post here

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## gward4

Really impressed with the bracelet on this Tourby after wearing a couple weeks.


----------



## 41Mets

Back on black (sounds like an Amy Whinehouse song)


----------



## AustinPeacock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## michael.wilson

T79 said:


> View attachment 4727818


Love this watch, will have to get myself one soon!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael.wilson

Damasko DA44 on green nato strap!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael.wilson

gward4 said:


> Really impressed with the bracelet on this Tourby after wearing a couple weeks.


Really like this watch, how much do they cost roughly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Sixties


----------



## alex79

brunemto said:


> Sixties
> 
> View attachment 4805193


Not like but adore that one!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

alex79 said:


> Not like but adore that one!


That's one of my dream watches but so far above my pay grade


----------



## gward4

michael.wilson said:


> Really like this watch, how much do they cost roughly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I've really been enjoying it. Tourby had it for sale at 1750 Euros, but I believe they sold out and pulled it off the website.

Lisa (with Tourby) is very responsive, if you decide to email Tourby about it.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## logan2z

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4813769


Gorgeous. I tried the Braungold on at the Watchbuys Roadshow last weekend and fell in love.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## imaCoolRobot

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4813769


that's so beautiful that it hurts!
meanwhile...


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi on blue gator as I wait for my new Metro to arrive today. I hope it doesn't end up being too small.


----------



## Millbarge

chuasam said:


> that's so beautiful that it hurts!
> meanwhile...
> View attachment 4816833


i love how bold the dial is, how those hands just POP!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## imaCoolRobot

Millbarge said:


> i love how bold the dial is, how those hands just POP!


I love the fact that Nomos did not labour to regale us with pointless details like 100m (or 10ATM) or handaufzug or how many jewels or even what model line it belongs to.


----------



## Fantasio

Yes, they understand that sometimes less is more. No need for "superlative something officially adjusted plus water resistant to XXX meters and YYY feet" like some brands do.



chuasam said:


> I love the fact that Nomos did not labour to regale us with pointless details like 100m (or 10ATM) or handaufzug or how many jewels or even what model line it belongs to.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Farlius

Fantasio said:


> Yes, they understand that sometimes less is more. No need for "superlative something officially adjusted plus water resistant to XXX meters and YYY feet" like some brands do.
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


Thats because they put it all the specs on the back...










Nomos does awesome casebacks and see thrus.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## okidoc01

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pavelpu27

Archimede Klassik Chronograph


----------



## Jax

Stowa Flieger at work yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

My precious..










Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra

Off to bday party


----------



## rhchaffee

Wearing this bad boy, waiting for my flight outta BOS Logan


----------



## Will_f

Wearing my DA36 today.


----------



## gward4

Tourby lume


----------



## omeglycine

gward4 said:


> Tourby lume


Great watch, great pic.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## automatikno1

Damasko Da37


----------



## brunemto

Hafenmeister


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## H_J_R_

gr, HJR


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hiro1963

Principio Titan


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## T. Wong

rail dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Davido22




----------



## Hergest

Teutonia II


----------



## alex79




----------



## sergio65

Muhle M99 Titan Chronometer Limited edition


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## jonathanp77

Doing errands with the Sinn 157


----------



## Armchair

rhchaffee said:


> Wearing this bad boy, waiting for my flight outta BOS Logan


Nice. Not enough Union around here.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## sergio65

Steinhart = SWISS Made : WRONG THREAD!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

sergio65 said:


> Steinhart = SWISS Made : WRONG THREAD!


They're a German brand


----------



## sergio65

German brand..., well with this on their homepage ...


----------



## Farlius

sergio65 said:


> German brand..., well with this on their homepage ...


Too many Steinharts on here. Homework folks. Homework.

They make great Swiss homages.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

sergio65 said:


> German brand..., well with this on their homepage ...


That would make Casio and Seiko5 Chinese and Malaysian brands.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Submersed Sinn UX


----------



## Farlius

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Yesterday in Blue and today in Grey


----------



## 41Mets

Yum


----------



## gward4

Farlius said:


> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


The light brown really makes that blue dial pop! Well done.


----------



## Spunwell

Metro


----------



## chris2611




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

not on wrist yet, but soon ;-) My new Archimede DeckWatch - wonderful German time-piece:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## a to the k

Here we go:


----------



## Time On My Hands

Folks, is this now a _weekly_ argy-bargy?

Here's a thread for you to thrash it out and express your reasoning.



sergio65 said:


> Steinhart = SWISS Made : WRONG THREAD!





chuasam said:


> They're a German brand





sergio65 said:


> German brand..., well with this on their homepage ...





Farlius said:


> Too many Steinharts on here. Homework folks. Homework.
> 
> They make great Swiss homages.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk





chuasam said:


> That would make Casio and Seiko5 Chinese and Malaysian brands.


----------



## omeglycine

Another day with the GO. Have a great week!


----------



## fbones24




----------



## sduford

Time On My Hands said:


> Folks, is this now a _weekly_ argy-bargy?
> 
> Here's a thread for you to thrash it out and express your reasoning.


Steinhart is a German brand, assembled in Switzerland. I don't think anyone would deny that Bosch is a German brand, yet much of their products are now made in China.

The real question is whether this forum is about German brands, or Made in Germany watches. That's not clear to me and I don't really care either way. For example, MeisterSinger is very German in it's design and philosophy, but they are made in Switzerland. Should we kick them out of here? I don't think so...


----------



## logan2z

sduford said:


> The real question is whether this forum is about German brands, or Made in Germany watches.


I don't know for a fact, but I assumed that the original intention of the forum was to discuss watches that were made in Germany, not simply those whose company had a German mailing address.


----------



## omeglycine

logan2z said:


> I don't know for a fact, but I assumed that the original intention of the forum was to discuss watches that were made in Germany, not simply those whose company had a German mailing address.


That's my take as well. But I'm not too bothered one way or another.


----------



## sduford

logan2z said:


> I don't know for a fact, but I assumed that the original intention of the forum was to discuss watches that were made in Germany, not simply those whose company had a German mailing address.


Looking at the header of the "German Watches" Forum, it appears that you are correct: Forum dedicated to watches "Made in Germany"


----------



## logan2z

sduford said:


> Looking at the header of the "German Watches" Forum, it appears that you are correct: Forum dedicated to watches "Made in Germany"


Thanks for the confirmation. One of the disadvantages of using Tapatalk, the forum headers don't show up.


----------



## Farlius

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1400570

This is good resource, for the 'Made in Germany' also with some good discussion.

Thanks to sduford.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## gward4

omeglycine said:


> That's my take as well. But I'm not too bothered one way or another.


I agree with this attitude. It makes sense to me that the intention is to share watches Made in Germany. But when folks post a watch made in Switzerland, I prefer to let it slide, especially since it's a small minority of the posts here.

Now, here's my new Seiko (just kidding):


----------



## 41Mets

Wow people are really touchy over something that's really not important in the scheme of life!! Take it easy. ;-)


----------



## blowfish89

Maybe a separate "What Non-German watch are German watch fans wearing today" thread is needed :-d


----------



## horolicious

There are so little mechanical watch admirers that there is no need to alienate people. 

send from AZ


----------



## Mil6161

104 rocks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I've always appreciated how relaxed the "What Rolex/Tudor Are You Wearing" thread is on the Rolex/Tudor forum. I'd say 90% or more of the posts are Rolex or Tudor but there's an occasional post with an Omega, Vulcain, PP, etc. and the consensus there is one of appreciation for other fine mechanical watches. There's a lot of genuine comradery there and it makes everyone feel good about sharing this wonderful hobby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

JonS1967 said:


> I've always appreciated how relaxed the "What Rolex/Tudor Are You Wearing" thread is on the Rolex/Tudor forum. I'd say 90% or more of the posts are Rolex or Tudor but there's an occasional post with an Omega, Vulcain, PP, etc. and the consensus there is one of appreciation for other fine mechanical watches. There's a lot of genuine comradery there and it makes everyone feel good about sharing this wonderful hobby.


+1 
Even though I don't own any, I still check every post in that thread. There's a feel-good feeling about all the people there and it actually makes me want to get one. I haven't been posting in this thread for the last two weeks since I've been wearing my Oris.


----------



## JonS1967

blowfish89 said:


> +1
> Even though I don't own any, I still check every post in that thread. There's a feel-good feeling about all the people there and it actually makes me want to get one. I haven't been posting in this thread for the last two weeks since I've been wearing my Oris.


That friendliness actually makes me want to wear my Rolex more.

P.S. My Oris says hi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11

In anticipation of another German arrival (Damasko) its the Nomos today on a more 'summery' person strap


----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

Here another of mine! I've started up a Facebook feed called "exotic dials" if anyone's interested, I will post stuff to keep you amused through the day. (this is not a sales site and it's sole purpose is entertainment!) https://m.facebook.com/Edials06


----------



## gward4

Stowa

Cheers


----------



## steuerman

Trias Dual time auto


----------



## steuerman

Tutima NATO Flieger


----------



## rhchaffee




----------



## freeman4ever




----------



## 41Mets

Cool Lighting!!


----------



## 1165dvd

gward4 said:


> Stowa
> 
> Cheers


Beauty.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> Here another of mine! I've started up a Facebook feed called "exotic dials" if anyone's interested, I will post stuff to keep you amused through the day. (this is not a sales site and it's sole purpose is entertainment!) https://m.facebook.com/Edials06


The more I see this watch the more I like it.


----------



## Millbarge




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## hiro1963

It's so comfortable that I tend to grab this little watch more often lately. It's only my white face watch. The dial is most definitely white but it exhibits a warmer silver tone depending on light conditions like the white dial Bremont Solo.


----------



## WatchNut22

My latest German. A vintage Stowa.

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## fbones24




----------



## Spunwell

Nomos Metro for day of office work. The majority of my collection is chunky divers so this little guy is quite a change of pace.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## drhr

hiro1963 said:


> It's so comfortable that I tend to grab this little watch more often lately. It's only my white face watch. The dial is most definitely white but it exhibits a warmer silver tone depending on light conditions like the white dial Bremont Solo.


Very nice! Is that an older or new model ?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hiro1963

drhr said:


> Very nice! Is that an older or new model ?


Thanks! It's an older Principio Titan. I think it's from 2003-2005.


----------



## EHV




----------



## dontomaso




----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## despitethetimes

Stowa Antea 390 on some blue perlon. Loving this combo.


----------



## alex79

New shoes here =)


----------



## fbones24

I hate being repetitive but since I got this DA47 I have sold off 3 watches and don't wear my others. Looks right on camo.


----------



## 41Mets

Back to the UX for today


----------



## Spunwell

Club on black shell cordovan today, have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## MrTickles

Killed it



ericfeuer said:


> View attachment 4907178


----------



## SergiV

Muhle on rubber


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Today at the park


----------



## BC321

Stowa Sport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spanky1




----------



## brunemto

Argus "Nachtblau"


----------



## gward4

brunemto said:


> Argus "Nachtblau"
> 
> View attachment 4934914


Fantastic photo! The blue dial is striking.


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi for some delectable red meat convictions


----------



## omeglycine

spanky1 said:


>


Terrific photo. Also, the brushed finish of the case looks very nice.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Max Bill


----------



## sduford

brunemto said:


> Max Bill
> 
> View attachment 4949553


The epitome of elegant simplicity. Would be even better without the white date window.


----------



## blowfish89

Its been a while.


----------



## Time On My Hands

A rare bloom from this iris, and I'm enjoying it's colour bouncing gently onto the dial. 
Now there's a good-looking watch.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## gward4

Cheers!


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## cybr

*My high quality and rare german Tempic-MBO cooperation watch,  all stainless steel + the outstanding Swiss ESA 934 611 module with "rounded" LCD-fonts, with a big LCD screen (I mean big, compared to what was available on LCD watches market in 1977) .
An early - 1977 year - and a rarely seen cooperation between the Tempic brand* ('*Tempic*' was the house brand of the '70s famous mail order company Neckermann in the West Germany) and *MBO (Münchner Büro Organisation* brand - a successful computer and digital watch seller - in the '70s - of the famous worldwide brands in the West Germany) - .
It seems that both companies politics, in the early '70 - until c. 1979, was to sell in the West Germany and Western Europe, high quality watches produced and assembled by the important Swiss brands, under their own names (e.g. either *Tempic* or *MBO* or a rarely seen cooperation watches between them - the *Tempic-MBO* watches).
*So here it is:*
The Tempic front face...with the rounded LCD fonts...









...and the MBO labeled back case...








...+ an MBO labeled SS bracelet... 








P.S. Upsss...I did not pay full attention to the thread label...Sorry...I will add soon also a wrist shot...


----------



## StufflerMike

How come it states Swiss Made on the dial.


----------



## StufflerMike

Right now the Elysee 87002


----------



## cybr

stuffler said:


> How come it states Swiss Made on the dial.


Hi,
As I already wrote in my above post "It seems that both companies politics, in the early '70 - until c. 1979, was to sell in the West Germany and Western Europe, high quality watches produced and assembled by the important Swiss brands, under their own names (e.g. either *Tempic* or *MBO* or a rarely seen cooperation watches between them - the *Tempic-MBO* watches)".
So, the Tempic and MBO ar 100% German brands, but that particular watch is 100% Swiss Made *for the Tempic-MBO German brand.* And because of this is quite rare and hard to find.
Regards,


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Spunwell

Club, still on black shell cordovan. This has to be one of the most versatile casual watches I have ever worn. Just about any strap will look great on it.


----------



## Jax

Tangente Datum. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this today. Old photo though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands

Junghans, an uncommon sight in Sydney, and this one is starting to get noticed by people at work.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## kentlinardi




----------



## automatikno1




----------



## daddycool

GO Sport Evolution Panorama Date as overseen by the Dark Lord himself


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Like my watches to be German and my beers Belgian


----------



## Numerika

Max Bill


----------



## gward4

Stowa Flieger Chrono


----------



## omeglycine

HAGWE!


----------



## brunemto

The Max Bill with the nice "4"


----------



## mlmyers

Mine says "Hi -- happy Friday!"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollek

My new (to me) Tangente says guten Tag!















via Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

Principio Titan on a taupe grey leather NATO


----------



## GigOne




----------



## blowfish89

Guten Morgen b-)


----------



## horolicious

blowfish89 said:


> Guten Morgen b-)


A Damasko watch does not belong next to a mediocre coffee. Next time next to this








send from AZ


----------



## omeglycine

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## brunemto

The Senator Sixties


----------



## sduford

brunemto said:


> The Senator Sixties
> 
> View attachment 5017177


gosh I love that watch.


----------



## Dave I

Got this today and am delighted.


----------



## jimbow




----------



## martin_blank

So many nice watches today! Especially that Metro.










Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## Schalosch

Oh what a SINN galore  Very nice!

I just put my 103 Ti Ar in the box to free the wrist for my Dornblüth 04.0 this week!


----------



## alex79

TOPTISHKIN said:


> A Damasko watch does not belong next to a mediocre coffee. Next time next to this
> View attachment 5012913
> 
> 
> send from AZ


If you guys like kopi luwak PM me ;-)

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Tourby

Have a good Monday, all!


----------



## alex79

gward4 said:


> Tourby
> 
> Have a good Monday, all!


Great diver !


----------



## blowfish89

TOPTISHKIN said:


> A Damasko watch does not belong next to a mediocre coffee. Next time next to this
> View attachment 5012913
> 
> 
> send from AZ


Not a big coffee guy, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## blowfish89

Sorry not a wristshot.


----------



## TRCP166A

Sinn 903st BE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I love when it's just the right angle when when at light out to catch a bit of the lume


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## brunemto

The 99.0


----------



## gward4

Cheers


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Uhrmensch

Glashuette today:









Cheers


----------



## flyingpicasso

ninzeo said:


> View attachment 5045121


Really like that strap on the Max Bill!


----------



## PepsiDial

I am loving my first German watch, the Nomos Orion 33.

Lately I was also loving the Steinhart diver and vintage lately, haven't picked one up yet but looking to do so soon.


----------



## blowfish89

flyingpicasso said:


> Really like that strap on the Max Bill!


Yep, what strap is it? Looks amazing.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## blowfish89

Stowa 1938.


----------



## brunemto

blowfish89 said:


> Yep, what strap is it? Looks amazing.


I guess it's a Nomos Velours maybe.


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Archimede Pilot 39 on Hirsh Terra


----------



## 41Mets

103


----------



## gward4

Stowa Flieger Chrono this Friday evening


----------



## powerband

Glashütte Original Hand Date.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

blowfish89 said:


> Yep, what strap is it? Looks amazing.


Velours indeed. Fluco brand. Tapers extremely nicely.

It's sand color but looks darker in some light


----------



## blowfish89

ninzeo said:


> Velours indeed. Fluco brand. Tapers extremely nicely.
> 
> It's sand color but looks darker in some light


So you didn't buy the Sinn 103 or Stowa 1938, you got the Max Bill instead ?


----------



## ninzeo

blowfish89 said:


> So you didn't buy the Sinn 103 or Stowa 1938, you got the Max Bill instead ?


Nope this bad boy has been in my collection for almost a year now...

Still looking to find a white 1938 though....


----------



## Jb330ci

Aristo Vollmer 7H91 24 hour dial with Rateka 2614.H movement.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

_AND HERE ANOTHER OF MY ONLY GERMAN (FOR NOW)_


----------



## alex79

Hello guys a bird-flieger









Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

A modest German addition to my stables, kinda more like a Germasian, but still:



Immediately trying out different strap that looks great on it :


----------



## gward4

An evening on the town with the 1938.


----------



## blowfish89

Same here.


----------



## masyv6

Nomos Orion 38mm came in this past week. I'm amazed with the quality Nomos can deliver at the price point.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Sticks83

Sinn 857 UTC


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 41Mets

Mets win!!! 8 HR!!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## automatikno1




----------



## gward4

Cheers!


----------



## Bugra




----------



## powerband

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I love the shadows


----------



## thejames1

A few of my favorite (German) things...









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## flyingpicasso

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5132786


Haven't seen that one before. Guessing early 1990s?


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi on brown strap today.


----------



## customlegend

laco


----------



## Spunwell

Club on orange perlon, the weekend is almost here folks. Hope you're having a great one.


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion


----------



## gward4




----------



## Spunwell

jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Orion


Very nice! That strap looks perfect.


----------



## Bradjhomes

flyingpicasso said:


> Haven't seen that one before. Guessing early 1990s?


I'm not 100% sure, but that seems like a reasonable guess.


----------



## Fox143

. Wife with her new Nomos Tetra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Spunwell said:


> Very nice! That strap looks perfect.


Glad you like it. Yes this wornandwound strap is aging very nicely.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## ferro01




----------



## Bugra

Back on Shell Cordovan after sometime. I forgot how good it felt on this strap.


----------



## GOJIN

Hanhart Flieger on perlon.


----------



## Jax

A couple of Damaskos. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1

Laco


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## Spunwell

Metro, although I don't think the watch had much influence on my daughters painting.


----------



## truep287

Glashutte Senator


----------



## asrar.merchant

Schaumburg Watch Co 
What a classic beauty. Love the feel, look and accuracy...


----------



## JonS1967

GOJIN said:


> View attachment 5166730
> 
> Hanhart Flieger on perlon.


This is one great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## brunemto

The Bills


----------



## BC321

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I took this off the bracelet two days after I got it and this is the first time back on. Looks incredible!


----------



## gward4

Stowa.

Cheers. Have a great week, all!


----------



## ladizha

Here's my only German watch:


----------



## JonS1967

Great watches, gents! Max Bill today for me. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Nomos for me at work today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## wwwppp




----------



## Jax

wwwppp said:


> View attachment 5205826


Such a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Highlight of this conference 









And post conference


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired




----------



## Jax

Two clocks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msm5

Sinn 142 st circa 2005. One of my all time favorites!


----------



## brunemto

The watch from Hamburg


----------



## WatchFrog

Jax said:


> Two clocks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I see the big one is slow!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## CGSshorty

103 A Sa B


----------



## Armchair

CGSshorty said:


> 103 A Sa B
> 
> View attachment 5216618


Looks fantastic!


----------



## 41Mets

Nice day for a drive


----------



## ninzeo

CGSshorty said:


> 103 A Sa B
> 
> View attachment 5216618


Congrats! Looks stunning!


----------



## English Gent




----------



## flyingpicasso

English Gent said:


>


Great combo--lovely.


----------



## brunemto

Sixties


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## logan2z

brunemto said:


> Sixties


I think I hit the 'like' button every time you post this. Beautiful watch.


----------



## brunemto

logan2z said:


> I think I hit the 'like' button every time you post this. Beautiful watch.


Thank you!
And, yes, it's an amazing piece.


----------



## alex79

Hello guys, am back with the Stowa =) 
Bad light, nonetheless.


----------



## edwinxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## brunemto

Max Bill


----------



## EddieNTZ




----------



## wwwppp

another german today


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## swatpup




----------



## JonS1967

wwwppp said:


> another german today


Awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

brunemto said:


> Max Bill


I know they're not really in the same league, but what's your impression of the difference between your Max Bill and your Senator Sixties?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jef83

That looks amazing!


----------



## jef83

Looks amazing!



brunemto said:


> Max Bill


----------



## brunemto

@jef83
Thank you!



JonS1967 said:


> I know they're not really in the same league, but what's your impression of the difference between your Max Bill and your Senator Sixties?


Of course, it is a different league!
The GO Senator Sixties is a high end watch. Manufacture caliber, the domed sapphire, the dial, the hands, the buckle. All over, perfect!
But the Max Bill doesn´t need to hide away. Well done, quality top. The design defines it. But just ETA, Hesalit and and and..


----------



## Zizu73




----------



## JonS1967

brunemto said:


> @jef83
> Thank you!
> 
> Of course, it is a different league!
> The GO Senator Sixties is a high end watch. Manufacture caliber, the domed sapphire, the dial, the hands, the buckle. All over, perfect!
> But the Max Bill doesn´t need to hide away. Well done, quality top. The design defines it. But just ETA, Hesalit and and and..


That's what I figured. I looked at a Senator Sixties Chrono at an AD last year and was very impressed with it. As much as I love my Max Bill Chronoscope I'm still lusting after a Senator Sixties. Sometimes I think about selling my Rolex to help fund the purchase but I can't quite bring myself to do it. I'll get one some day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

Today's German. Temption.









Edited by mod: No Guns

And from yesterday










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Stowa Flieger Chrono is helping me handle the dismal performance by my Longhorns.


----------



## Jax

Damasko da47 on perlon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentfish




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## whoa

What is that first one? Never saw that  

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

whoa said:


> What is that first one? Never saw that


Temption Chronograph CGK205, 43mm


----------



## CGSshorty

stuffler said:


> Temption Chronograph CGK205, 43mm


Are they still in business? I haven't seen anything from them in a while.


----------



## StufflerMike

CGSshorty said:


> Are they still in business? I haven't seen anything from them in a while.


Of course they are. Temption announced a new model lately. Calla, advertised as anunisex model (35mm diameter).


----------



## CGSshorty

stuffler said:


> Of course they are. Temption announced a new model lately. Calla, advertised as anunisex model (35mm diameter).


I just went to their web site. The chronograph with integrated bracelet looks great.


----------



## brunemto

GO


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## blowfish89

I think I will be happy with this as my only mechanical chronograph forever ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## martin_blank

Have a good day everyone!









Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## MrTickles

What model is this? I don't think I have ever seen it.



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5279130


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Bradjhomes

MrTickles said:


> What model is this? I don't think I have ever seen it.


It's the Sinn 809. See thread here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2228561


----------



## motzbueddel

My new Sinn 103 A Sa B.

















All the best,

Steffen


----------



## Farlius

motzbueddel said:


> My new Sinn 103 A Sa B.
> 
> View attachment 5292762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292770
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen


Looks great.

How is it on the Bracelet?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Farlius said:


> Looks great.
> 
> How is it on the Bracelet?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it works just as well as on any other 103 St Sa. The bracelet is solid, doesn't rattle and looks really nice with the blue dial. It was defenitly worth the additional €185,00!

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## blowfish89

That is how I would wear the St Sa B - the 103 bracelet is really nice and aesthetically much more interesting than an Oyster or fully brushed bracelet.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

GO day:









Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gward4

Tourby again today. Cheers!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Jax

rockmastermike said:


>


Great strap. I like the blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Jax said:


> Great strap. I like the blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Jax - Bulang&Sons/JPM strap


----------



## ATXWatch

My Stowa Flieger in its natural habitat.


----------



## lollerberry

Which strap is this on the last Nomos? Looks amazing!


----------



## rockmastermike

lollerberry said:


> Which strap is this on the last Nomos? Looks amazing!


Thank you - it's a Bulang&Sons/JPM strap


----------



## rockmastermike

ATXWatch said:


> My Stowa Flieger in its natural habitat.


I really like this one!


----------



## ATXWatch

Thanks RocketmasterMike. I really think the Stowa Flieger Baumuster B is an incredibly beautiful and well made watch. Keeps time very well with a +3 sec daily gain. And I've put on a Hirsch Liberty strap which looks great on it and feels even better. Totally sold on Stowa now.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Headed to Germany in a few hours! Please excuse the blasphemous NATO on a pilots watch...


----------



## thechin

Hi Everybody, I just joined and wanted to show my German watch, it's not really on par with the Sinns, the GOs and all the rest I see here but it's a start until I move up to something else


----------



## CM HUNTER

thechin said:


> Hi Everybody, I just joined and wanted to show my German watch, it's not really on par with the Sinns, the GOs and all the rest I see here but it's a start until I move up to something else


It's a great start and welcome to the German forum.


----------



## thechin

CM HUNTER said:


> It's a great start and welcome to the German forum.


Thank you CM HUNTER, I've set my eyes on some Limes models among others, they look well made to me and more affordable than the other German watches with Swiss movements.


----------



## Will_f

Was playing with a timing app and pulled out my Damasko today. It's still my most consistent watch across all 6 positions.


----------



## gward4

Stowa today. Cheers.


----------



## 41Mets

UX SDR
I think the reason I like the black bezel so much is the white really pops both from the dial and the bezel.


----------



## ATXWatch

What strap is this?



gward4 said:


> Stowa today. Cheers.


----------



## Spunwell

DK10 on #8 shell cordovan 1 piece NATO for this first day of the week.


----------



## gward4

ATXWatch said:


> What strap is this?


It's a Horween strap from Halios, actually. It came with one of my old Halios divers, but I'm pretty sure Jason is still selling the straps individually. Good leather for the price ($55 I think).


----------



## ATXWatch

gward4 said:


> It's a Horween strap from Halios, actually. It came with one of my old Halios divers, but I'm pretty sure Jason is still selling the straps individually. Good leather for the price ($55 I think).


Thanks. I shall inquire. Gorgeous strap (and of course, time piece, as well)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schalosch

Dornblüth 04.0


----------



## asonstuf

Schalosch said:


> Dornblüth 04.0


Just when I had decided to buy a Nomos...


----------



## omeglycine

asonstuf said:


> Just when I had decided to buy a Nomos...


You can still buy the Nomos. The 04.0 is no longer available. Although the 99.0 and 99.1 are


----------



## omeglycine

Dornblüth 99.1


----------



## Schalosch

omeglycine said:


> You can still buy the Nomos. The 04.0 is no longer available. Although the 99.0 and 99.1 are


Right, but if someone would opt for the 04.0 (at 38mm), he will probably now buy the QUINTUS (equal size). Big plus is the completely new in-house caliber, however it is not limited and costs twice as much (which is justfied, 04.0 was a bargain!).


----------



## ATXWatch

OVM2.0 with new Crown & Buckle Marina Strap. Worn under a white twill dress shirt and Glen Check Suit. Looking pretty good, I think, and while somewhat tight, the watch and strap do fit under the sleeve.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Spunwell

Metro got the nod this morning for hump day.


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever

Not a wrist shot, but rocking the new-to-me Stowinn today! Anti-traditional on so many levels...


----------



## brunemto

Hentschel H2


----------



## Bradjhomes

Sinn 809


----------



## Bradjhomes

brunemto said:


> Hentschel H2


Beautiful!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## gward4




----------



## brunemto

Bradjhomes said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!
Andreas Hentschel makes a great job.


----------



## martin_blank

This strap came with a different watch but I really like the way it looks on my 356..









Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## petevig




----------



## StufflerMike

petevig said:


> View attachment 5385154


Interesting piece made by Uhrenfabrik Timex, Jaissle & Co., Pforzheim//Germany.


----------



## JonS1967

Mr. Bill.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

stuffler said:


> Interesting piece made by Uhrenfabrik Timex, Jaissle & Co., Pforzheim//Germany.


Nice watch! I was immediately drawn to your photo when I saw it. Upon a closer look, I noticed it was a Clinton! I have a Clinton somewhere stashed away. After seeing this post you've prompted me to take a closer look. I'll fish mine out when I get home from work today.
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## ATXWatch

Stowa Flieger Baumuster B on a new Hirsch Liberty Strap. Pretty good combo, I think.


----------



## u2bdet

Just Landed!


----------



## omeglycine

just noticed I forgot to set the date


----------



## omeglycine

u2bdet said:


> Just Landed!


Congrats!


----------



## omeglycine

chuasam said:


> View attachment 5387786


Not a strap I could pull off, but I actually like it with your Club. Inspired choice.


----------



## whoa

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

chuasam said:


> View attachment 5387786


I don't want to like that strap on that watch, but I just do. Well done.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

omeglycine said:


> Not a strap I could pull off, but I actually like it with your Club. Inspired choice.


the T-Rex socks helped. I'm a photographer so I get away with a more casual look. (that photo was taken with my iPad so I could post it right away)


----------



## Spunwell

chuasam said:


> View attachment 5387786


Ballin!


----------



## rockmastermike

Nomos Club on Diaboliq strap


----------



## brunemto

Argus "Nachtblau"


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## ferro01




----------



## BC321

Goodnight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Breakfast and GO


----------



## StufflerMike

Die Lätta machts.....


----------



## Jax

View attachment 5426154

View attachment 5426202


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Schalosch

This week on the wrist: Sinn 103 Ti Ar from 1999


----------



## lollerberry

My new Nomos Ahoi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Metro today on a new #6 shell cordovan strap made by forum member Greg Spitz. It really is beautiful custom work, very pleased!


----------



## Battou62

@Jax

OCD triggered : /


----------



## hoxuantu




----------



## Jax

Battou62 said:


> @Jax
> 
> OCD triggered : /


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## JonS1967

I finally had a chance to see some Nomos models in the flesh the other day. All I can say is that pictures don't come close to doing them justice! They are quite spectacular! I especially liked the Orion. Wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch




----------



## zee218

Nomos Orion 35mm


----------



## wkw

Sinn 303 silber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dhillon

Kazimon 1500 Bronze V3
Horween Dublin Strap


----------



## omeglycine

Steppy said:


> View attachment 5460682
> View attachment 5460690


That's awesome, first one I remember seeing on here. How are you liking it?


----------



## zee218

Only if I could win the lottery...lol


----------



## jswing

Just got this 103 acrylic today.


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Steppy

omeglycine said:


> That's awesome, first one I remember seeing on here. How are you liking it?


Absolutely love it, really well made and perfect size and fit. Advertised as 42mm but it measures 41mm and wears like a 40mm. Gained 6 seconds in 3 days so very pleased


----------



## gward4




----------



## automatikno1




----------



## dukembla




----------



## Uhrmensch

Enjoying the sunshine while it lasts, have a great week all


----------



## omeglycine

automatikno1 said:


> View attachment 5499177


Love the 5-link bracelet on the 103.


----------



## Spunwell

Early morning sun on the metro yesterday


----------



## frankkramer

I'm in:


----------



## frankkramer

I'm in twice over:


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WFH

It was my birthday this weekend


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Stay tuned for another added German to my collection on Wednesday_ 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

WFH said:


> View attachment 5511569
> 
> 
> It was my birthday this weekend




_*That's a Beauty on my hit list too*_

oh yeah 


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## 9sse

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

This today


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## watchdaddy1

CGSshorty said:


> View attachment 5529529




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Steppy said:


> View attachment 5521729


Really like this one. Such a deep black. Striking watch.


----------



## gward4

Evening switch to the Stowa


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## longstride




----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## 41Mets

Sinn 103 a sa
In traffic on the way to work


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Fox143

Nomos Tangente Doctors Without Borders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Junghans Mega Solar


----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Congrats! Beautiful piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

JonS1967 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

Wore the 1999 Temption CGK203 today. I have it on the Temption Leather band with deployment clasp. The watch continues to fascinate me with its moon phase matching up to the current phase of the moon. I know, this is a simple thing. But its cool.

As much as I like this watch on its metal band, the leather band really makes the watch stand out. If anything, I actually like it better on leather.

I ordered the watch to my son's first homecoming. They had the obligatory homecoming bonfire. The bonfire made for some interesting photos.




































Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Out for a ride










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

41Mets said:


> Sinn 103 a sa
> In traffic on the way to work


Nice Prius (and watch).


----------



## omeglycine

watchdaddy1 said:


> Out for a ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Awesome shot. And congrats on the new acquisition.


----------



## watchdaddy1

omeglycine said:


> Awesome shot. And congrats on the new acquisition.


Thank you

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

New acquisition and my first Sinn - a 756.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Jax said:


> New acquisition and my first Sinn - a 756.
> 
> View attachment 5547106
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations looking good  
I like your strap choice too

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

Wearing this today after a LOooong time in the safe. Had been thinking of selling it, but have recently been gaining a new appreciation for cases < 42mm.


----------



## watchdaddy1

hoppes-no9 said:


> Wearing this today after a LOooong time in the safe. Had been thinking of selling it, but have recently been gaining a new appreciation for cases < 42mm.
> 
> View attachment 5547466


Damn nice  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Sinnful Friday.


----------



## Jax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Flieger


----------



## horolicious

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


I rode off-road in a desert in my Nomos Zurich and my hour hand collapsed on the seconds hand. Send it back for repairs under warranty. Just my 2 cents.

send from AZ


----------



## anaplian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

My Nomos with my Hugo boss suit at a fancy gala last night. Was feeling very German. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

This just came in the mail.


----------



## Hamsik

just got this beauty! Thanks Phan


----------



## Jax

Trying my Sinn 756 on a Damasko strap. I never really liked the strap on my Damasko but it seems to work with the sinn. Thoughts?























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

My weekend German (Tourby) is glad that some cool mornings have finally arrived in Austin


----------



## watchdaddy1

TOPTISHKIN said:


> I rode off-road in a desert in my Nomos Zurich and my hour hand collapsed on the seconds hand. Send it back for repairs under warranty. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> send from AZ


Harley riding not dirt bike

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Jax said:


> Trying my Sinn 756 on a Damasko strap. I never really liked the strap on my Damasko but it seems to work with the sinn. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5554274
> 
> View attachment 5554290
> 
> View attachment 5554314
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

watchdaddy1 said:


> Harley riding not dirt bike
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


I understand, right now in the valley 90F, direct sunlight onto a dark dial add another 10 degrees. Vibration from 108 horsepower Harley engine add additional stress on watch parts. The Nomos watch is not made for that. Once the warranty runs out be ready to pay 500 euros.

send from AZ


----------



## thejames1

Jax said:


> Trying my Sinn 756 on a Damasko strap. I never really liked the strap on my Damasko but it seems to work with the sinn. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5554274
> 
> View attachment 5554290
> 
> View attachment 5554314
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The black strap with grey dial is killer!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

Having a hard time keeping this one off my wrist. 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1

TOPTISHKIN said:


> I understand, right now in the valley 90F, direct sunlight onto a dark dial add another 10 degrees. Vibration from 108 horsepower Harley engine add additional stress on watch parts. The Nomos watch is not made for that. Once the warranty runs out be ready to pay 500 euros.
> 
> send from AZ


I hear ya, not an everyday occurrence esp. w/ this piece

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Thanks! ;-)



Armchair said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn 103 a sa
> In traffic on the way to work
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Prius (and watch).
Click to expand...


----------



## watchdaddy1

U1 today










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 Flieger II copper dial


----------



## Bradjhomes

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 356 Flieger II copper dial


I like this one more and more each time I see it. I really didn't like it at first, but now it's getting close to obsession.


----------



## jonathanp77

Bradjhomes said:


> I like this one more and more each time I see it. I really didn't like it at first, but now it's getting close to obsession.


Haha we're all enablers. Definitely can see this being a great addition to your collection.


----------



## lollerberry

Nomos Ahoi in fall colours.


----------



## ehansen

German evening to you!


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Jax

Trying something different on my Sinn. I thought it wouldn't look good but I actually think it's not bad.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckyH

First expensive watch I bought and one I will never sell. To my mind it is the epitome of German engineering.


----------



## Spunwell

Jax said:


> Trying something different on my Sinn. I thought it wouldn't look good but I actually think it's not bad.
> 
> View attachment 5565874
> 
> View attachment 5565882
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome!!


----------



## Spunwell

Club


----------



## watchdaddy1

Jax said:


> Trying something different on my Sinn. I thought it wouldn't look good but I actually think it's not bad.
> 
> View attachment 5565874
> 
> View attachment 5565882
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love trying new shoes on.
Thank goodness for strapists.
Looking good 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Back on a martu stingray strap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Again










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Trying my Sinn 756 on a rubber Bonetto Cinturini strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch

I just received the newest member of my collection. Stunning time piece and even good pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Wanderfalken

Stowa Antea 365









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Wanderfalken said:


> Stowa Antea 365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderfalken

Jax said:


> Nice strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jax!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi today


----------



## SC-Texas

Temption CGK203








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote

Sorry had to take this off to show off the "Made in Germany" so not a wrist shot... but, nonetheless, it's sexy, eh?


----------



## DonQuixote

SC-Texas said:


> Temption CGK203
> View attachment 5593809
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Wow, this is really neat... looking up Temption now. How do you like it? Do you have their other pieces?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Jax

Wasn't sure if I was going to be able to wear this beauty to work due to the thickness compared to my dress watch (it's not really that thick). Turns out it works just fine. It probably won't be my daily work watch but it's nice to wear now and then for a change. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

u2bdet said:


> View attachment 5395090
> 
> Just Landed!


Nice pick-up... looks like a "different" bracelet in the background...


----------



## Spunwell

Big boy Club for a late night at the office migrating data and setting up a new work network.


----------



## SC-Texas

The Temption Cameo from 2009








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Trying blue rubber with the grey and black Sinn 756 diapal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Works well 👍


----------



## umarrajs

MY FAV DIVER...........


----------



## thejames1

Jax said:


> View attachment 5603273
> 
> Trying blue rubber with the grey and black Sinn 756 diapal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jax keep up the good work! You are giving me some ideas. Here is mine, while I wait for some green horween to arrive.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

thejames1 said:


> Jax keep up the good work! You are giving me some ideas. Here is mine, while I wait for some green horween to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


I saw one of those on a mesh once that looked kind of cool. That wasn't you was it? Nice combo by the way. I like a bit of color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Jax said:


> I saw one of those on a mesh once that looked kind of cool. That wasn't you was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wasn't me, as this was recent purchase. Still trying to figure out this one's straps. Black seems to be working out, but that is a given.

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

thejames1 said:


> It wasn't me, as this was recent purchase. Still trying to figure out this one's straps. Black seems to be working out, but that is a given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Yeah, black with white works. I do like a bit of color though. Sometimes it's hard to get it just right. This combo in wearing now has stuck.


----------



## thejames1

Jax said:


> Yeah, black with white works. I do like a bit of color though.


Green perlon









Everyone else - sorry for hijacking the tread! 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## brunemto

Max Bill


----------



## JonS1967

brunemto said:


> Max Bill
> 
> View attachment 5605762


Forgive me if I'm repeating myself but you have quite an impressive collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

The Stowa 1938 today.










* I lost my tool to set the date, so it's perpetually the wrong day.


----------



## maedox

gward4 said:


> The Stowa 1938 today.
> 
> * I lost my tool to set the date, so it's perpetually the wrong day.


There's a tool for that?
Why not just fast-forward time a few days, though?


----------



## StufflerMike

Yes, there is a tool. Since the 1938 case accommodates a perfectly sunk adjusting pusher at 10 o'clock for date correction you get a special tool not as elegant as the Panomatic Lunar tool but a nice gimmick nevertheless. Of course, the date adjusting pusher can be operated with a pencil as well.

Have no pic unfortunately. But here is a JLC tool.


----------



## DR3WDOWN

Steinhart Aviation GMT


----------



## DR3WDOWN

SINN 104A


----------



## dhtjr

DREWDOWN44 said:


> SINN 104A


I think you mean 104. Nice watch. I enjoy mine.


----------



## Dragonutity

Sinn 657


----------



## Uhrmensch

GO today, have a great WE all


----------



## Spunwell

Club dunkel this morning while waiting outside Emory medical complex.


----------



## gward4

Stowa Flieger chrono today.

Have a great weekend, all.


----------



## GLE

Dragonutity said:


> View attachment 5613553
> 
> 
> Sinn 657


The 657 is soooooo nice! Such a shame they don't make it anymore. 41 mm is really a perfect size for this type of watch. The 857 is way too large for my wrists.


----------



## Jax




----------



## automatikno1




----------



## orangewatcher

Metro 38


----------



## Jax

orangewatcher said:


> Metro 38


My dream watch.


----------



## unsub073




----------



## ATXWatch

My newest, and for now, last Stowa acquisition. I like the Antea and Partitio and can see myself owning the Partitio before long, but this one is stunner. Only thing I dislike is the cheap Stowa strap which I am replacing with a tan FLUCO horween strap later today.










And now with the FLUCO Horween Shell Cordovan...huge difference.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCP

Bradjhomes said:


> I like this one more and more each time I see it. I really didn't like it at first, but now it's getting close to obsession.


Same here!


----------



## jrodpad

Took this one out for some wrist time today!


----------



## Spunwell

orangewatcher said:


> Metro 38


This is so nice, an automatic movement would make it perfect. Hopefully Nomos will incorporate the new automatic movement into this watch.


----------



## orangewatcher

Spunwell, they already have! Check out the Nomos site. They have given the Neomatik movement to the new Metro.


----------



## brunemto

The Edition -Hafenmeister-


----------



## Ollek

Sinnful Saturday

via Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## bobamarkfett

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Tourby Saturday. Cheers!


----------



## whoa

gward4 said:


> Tourby Saturday. Cheers!


That's a very nice dial!

-whoa-


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Jb330ci

Stowa Marine Automatic on a perfect Saturday afternoon. Very difficult to catch peacock blue hands.


----------



## hoppes-no9

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 5633961


Love that one!!!


----------



## omeglycine

hoppes-no9 said:


> Love that one!!!


Thank you! I'm pretty fond of it myself


----------



## gward4

whoa said:


> That's a very nice dial!
> 
> -whoa-


Thanks, I really like it as well. I'm a big fan of the applied indices and the grainy grey dial.


----------



## Spunwell

orangewatcher said:


> Spunwell, they already have! Check out the Nomos site. They have given the Neomatik movement to the new Metro.


I know right, but sadly it's only 35mm and no date. If it was 37-39 mm with date...........perfection!!!!


----------



## gward4

Evening switch to the Stowa.


----------



## orangewatcher

Spunwell said:


> I know right, but sadly it's only 35mm and no date. If it was 37-39 mm with date...........perfection!!!!


Personally I love 35mm watches so the size not an issue. And if they included a date then it would have been slightly thicker I assume. 

But yes, an automatic with date...drool.

Can't wait for Nomos to jump into the Chronometer game as well.


----------



## asonstuf




----------



## mechanicalonly

That is a wonderful photo and the strap is an excellent compliment to the watch; it really warms it up. May I ask the source of the strap?


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757 on the W&W olive leather.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## titov

Laco Düsseldorf


----------



## Jax

Damasko at the beach.


----------



## lollerberry




----------



## TimePieceObsessed




----------



## brunemto

Sixties


----------



## Jazzmaster

After a wait of several months, the GO Seventies Chronograph has finally arrived...


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## motzbueddel

Jazzmaster said:


> After a wait of several months, the GO Seventies Chronograph has finally arrived...


What a stunning time piece!


----------



## logan2z

Jazzmaster said:


> After a wait of several months, the GO Seventies Chronograph has finally arrived...


Spectacular piece, congratulations.


----------



## jswing

Bead blasted 103st


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Robotaz

Do you have to physically walk into a Wempe boutique to buy one? I can't find a distributor in the USA other than NYC.


----------



## blowfish89

Infinite strap changes, no scratches


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## dsbe90




----------



## logan2z

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5666170


My favorite Nomos. The Braungold is beautiful too.


----------



## blowfish89

logan2z said:


> My favorite Nomos. The Braungold is beautiful too.


No its only the blue, the brown is nothing special.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I don't remember the brown. I saw it, but I just don't remember it.


----------



## asonstuf

mechanicalonly said:


> That is a wonderful photo and the strap is an excellent compliment to the watch; it really warms it up. May I ask the source of the strap?


Hi, sorry was this in reference to my Ikarus?









It is a Rios shark skin. I think it is very good quality for the money. It is by far my favourite strap for this watch and I've tried everything.


----------



## gpb015

On mesh....


----------



## Jazzmaster

On the wrist again today...


----------



## mechanicalonly

Yes, thanks very much.


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757 on strapcode navy canvas for hump day

























Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Steppy

Robotaz said:


> Do you have to physically walk into a Wempe boutique to buy one? I can't find a distributor in the USA other than NYC.


I got mine online from their online store

Sport Diver's Automatic black dial - Wempe


----------



## MrTickles

Are those hands lumed or just painted? Great looking piece.



Jazzmaster said:


> On the wrist again today...


----------



## Jazzmaster

MrTickles said:


> Are those hands lumed or just painted? Great looking piece.


Many thanks. Yes -- the hands are lumed.


----------



## That_Turtle

DA44...again.


----------



## hoppes-no9

Jazzmaster said:


> On the wrist again today...


One of my favorites. Love it.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Steppy




----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938 today. Cheers!


----------



## Jax

Better hurry or I'll be late for work!


----------



## pjmaxm

Since the weather is starting to turn colder it is time for me to switch out the bracelet on the 556 to some leather. I prefer leather in the colder months as it is more comfortable for me.

Got a Fluco Horween shell cordovan strap in a nice medium brown. I LOVE shell cordovan and it is the only leather strap I use for my watches due to the comfort. I normally get the flat non-padded variety but decided to change it up and get the padded version for the 556. Was worried the padding might be too much and detract from the shell comfort I have come to love but the padding is light and ended up adding just the amount of substance to the strap that I was wanting.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## blowfish89

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5687026


- Bradley Homes, idiosyncratic Sinn collector (since 2015).
or "rehoming lost Sinns" or "crazy Sinnin' yo"


----------



## brunemto

Max Bill


----------



## edwinxx




----------



## maedox




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## GMA




----------



## gward4

Happy Friday, all.


----------



## Deegan42

First purchase since starting watch collecting. Just finally loaded new batteries and traded out the worn band.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

hoppes-no9 said:


> View attachment 5630753


Damn fine specimen  

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Casual Friday w / the Nomos



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Finally managed to dress down my Orion. At great weekend to all!


----------



## jsj11




----------



## Voodoo13

Schaumburg Bullfrog Chornovision on matching NATO.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

Voodoo13 said:


> Schaumburg Bullfrog Chornovision on matching NATO.
> View attachment 5694410
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Excellent looking combo. 👍


----------



## Robotaz

Steppy said:


> View attachment 5678898


I'm waiting for Brice and all of the other diver freaks (like me) to find out about this one. I wish you'd post it in the Public and Diver WRUW threads just to get a sense of opinions.

FWIW, I love the watch. I really like the chrono, too. I'm dying to see a blue version of your watch. Those are amazing looking in pics.

How's the bracelet?


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Steppy

Robotaz said:


> I'm waiting for Brice and all of the other diver freaks (like me) to find out about this one. I wish you'd post it in the Public and Diver WRUW threads just to get a sense of opinions.
> 
> FWIW, I love the watch. I really like the chrono, too. I'm dying to see a blue version of your watch. Those are amazing looking in pics.
> 
> How's the bracelet?


Everything about the watch is top quality, the bracelet and clasp are very solid (although not in Rolex territory, they're certainly on or around Omega quality)


----------



## brunemto

The Argus


----------



## whoa

New leather NATO










-whoa-


----------



## dsbe90




----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## Steppy




----------



## cba191

gward4 said:


> Happy Friday, all.


what is that one?


----------



## StufflerMike

cba191 said:


> what is that one?


Stowa Flieger Chronograpg Klassik.


----------



## cba191

stuffler said:


> Stowa Flieger Chronograpg Klassik.


 it's beautiful! Too many watches, and too little income.


----------



## dsbe90

My German watch in my German car


----------



## 9sse

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

Nice


----------



## 41Mets

Spicy


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jef83

Steppy said:


> View attachment 5707882
> View attachment 5707890
> View attachment 5707906


Looking good! What size is this?


----------



## Steppy

jef83 said:


> Looking good! What size is this?


Advertised at 42mm, but measured up the bezel is just under 41mm so it wears like a 40mm.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## brunemto

Argus again


----------



## 41Mets

Mets. Up 2-0. Deserves some lovin' here!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## pjmaxm

Switched out the padded Shell strap for the flat non-padded Fluco shell cordovan strap and forgot how crazy comfortable the strap is. Have been wearing the 556 on it's bracelet for the past few months and whenever I switch back I am amazed by the comfort. Might end up selling the padded shell cordovan strap now because while it is comfortable it just does not reach the same comfort level as the non-padded for me.


----------



## sleepyhead123

Last year I was going to put this up at the anniversary of the Berlin Wall as a "East meets West" thing, but I was traveling so I ended up posting it late.


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## jaspert




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## OPIC

I haven't heard of this brand, but the finish looks amazing!



brunemto said:


> Argus again
> 
> View attachment 5719282


----------



## brunemto

OPIC said:


> I haven't heard of this brand, but the finish looks amazing!


Thank you!
Rainer Brand is a little brand from the Spessart in South Germany. 
Very fine watches. Rainer Brand is the name of the watchmaker and owner.


----------



## Krsants

One and only German made


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

I wish!


----------



## titov

Düsseldorf on black strap.


----------



## CM HUNTER

brownwld said:


> Archimede Pilot H.... aka poor man´s Stowa Flieger


Or a better way to think of it is as a piece that actually has German in-house manufacturing prowess attached to it. Or one that shows there's no real value in paying extra for a typical 2824 being in top grade form. Or one that wears as the tool watch it is and not in a dress watch size. Or one with a nicely designed signed crown instead of one that's just shared by other watches from the same brand. I could have easily afforded a Stowa flieger, but for the reasons stated here, Ickler got my money instead.


----------



## brunemto

Twilight


----------



## JonS1967

brunemto said:


> Max Bill
> 
> View attachment 5687378


Beautiful watch and beautiful shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neptun

My Sinn 757


----------



## mizzy

Just now


----------



## 41Mets

Back where I love it best


----------



## brminpin

GO this week...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## brunemto

GO Sixties


----------



## gward4




----------



## omeglycine

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5750354


Pretty fancy, Brad. You're gonna have me playing around with my iPhone camera now


----------



## Bradjhomes

omeglycine said:


> Pretty fancy, Brad. You're gonna have me playing around with my iPhone camera now


Thanks. The editing was done on an iPhone with Snapseed


----------



## Spunwell

Myself wearing the Ahoi, and my son the DK10.


----------



## watchdaddy1

New shoes for the Ahoi & Junghans Chronoscope



























Haven't got around to switching the Max Bill yet

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

gward4 said:


>


Amazing Photo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z




----------



## gward4

logan2z said:


>


Fantastic B&W shot!


----------



## gward4

watchdaddy1 said:


> Amazing Photo
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a fun watch to photograph, with the raised numerals.


----------



## logan2z

gward4 said:


> Fantastic B&W shot!


Thanks!


----------



## mizzy

"Flieger Uhr" on a sunny day


----------



## Bueller67

The girlfriend and I are new NOMOS owners as of about 2 weeks ago....


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Steppy




----------



## poloturbo

One you don't see often. Schaumburg aqm III


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## gward4

Tourby on a very wet Saturday


----------



## watchdaddy1

Famous 4










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

watchdaddy1 said:


> New shoes for the Ahoi & Junghans Chronoscope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't got around to switching the Max Bill yet
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


ASC straps? Bison and burnished brown? Nice


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## watchdaddy1

jonathanp77 said:


> ASC straps? Bison and burnished brown? Nice


Bison & Java but have to send them back , significant scratch on them, new 1's on way

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin

It says Swiss Made but I think Meistersinger qualifies as a German watch :


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## nelius22

CM HUNTER said:


> Or a better way to think of it is as a piece that actually has German in-house manufacturing prowess attached to it. Or one that shows there's no real value in paying extra for a typical 2824 being in top grade form. Or one that wears as the tool watch it is and not in a dress watch size. Or one with a nicely designed signed crown instead of one that's just shared by other watches from the same brand. I could have easily afforded a Stowa flieger, but for the reasons stated here, Ickler got my money instead.


The width is the key: less than 1cm. It makes it much more dressier than the competitors.


----------



## gward4

rockmastermike said:


>


Great shot! Was that a phone or camera pic?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rockmastermike

gward4 said:


> Great shot! Was that a phone or camera pic?


Thank you - iPhone with a little post work 15 seconds?) with snapseed app on the iphone.


----------



## gward4

Stowa helping me get through a 12-hour meeting.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## mizzy

Today...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Harry362

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5800530
> View attachment 5800538
> View attachment 5800546


What is this make and model?


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Steinhart Bronze all ready
Have a great Thursday!
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## wkw

Sinn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## gward4

Stowa chrono again


----------



## Hamsik

looks bigger in the picture


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144 today

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## debasercl

An homage to my recently sold GMT:








Really amazing watch but a couple mm. too big for my girly wrist.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## mlmyers

My Ikarus with its new Hirsch Heritage strap.


----------



## JonS1967

sergio65 said:


>


The Senator Sixties line has got to be one of the most beautiful designs out there. Wear this beauty in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

sergio65 said:


>


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL. ..WOW!

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5826866


Nice Brad

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

thejames1 said:


> Sinn 144 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

watchdaddy1 said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL. ..WOW!
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


+1 it's fantastic. I tried on the blue dial version at an AD recently and was smitten.


----------



## jaspert

Sold the old 42mm to get the 45mm pilot. Love the blue hands.


----------



## Simonand

It says swiss made, but since this is probably the last Bundeswehr homage made by mr Helmuth Sinn (who imho is the Godfather of modern German watches) I post a picture of my Guinand here.


----------



## thejames1

757 on W&W strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Bradjhomes

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice Brad
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Silvertouran

Just arrived in the post this morning. My new Breytenbach with an aftermarket black leather strap with orange stitching.


----------



## StufflerMike

Silvertouran said:


> View attachment 5851290
> 
> 
> Just arrived in the post this morning. My new Breytenbach with an aftermarket black leather strap with orange stitching.


Breytenbach is not - and never was - added to our Made in Germany list/thread and there is a reason for it.


----------



## Silvertouran

stuffler said:


> Breytenbach is not - and never was - added to our Made in Germany list/thread and there is a reason for it.


in that case feel free to delete the post. For what ever the reason is. 
PS. It does say Germany on the dial and came from Germany.


----------



## StufflerMike

It says German on the dial. Correct. It does not say "Made in Germany". Big difference. Same way TRIAS tricked people some years ago. Whole saler is located in Germany, that's it. Watches are made in PRoC. Blacklisted by trusted watch which does not mean mich. Some watchmakers list them as well as watches they will not take in for repair. Will not happen with a "Made in Germany watch". Just google for "blacklist breytenbach".


----------



## name is Robert Paulson

Archimede 1950 on mesh, love it!


----------



## DrVenkman

^his name is Robert Paulson


----------



## blowfish89

Six months ago, I had four Germans. Only one survived.


----------



## 41Mets

With the bracelet


----------



## 41Mets

With the bracelet


----------



## JonS1967

blowfish89 said:


> Six months ago, I had four Germans. Only one survived.


Good choice! Although I probably would have kept the Stowa too, that Sinn is definitely a keeper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Rasmus..this morning have a good one all...


----------



## BC321

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

My new favorite, the Stowa Flieger handwinding with Sellita movement and no branding at all, not even at the back, on rubber strap for the summer:


----------



## jossta




----------



## Simonand

Lucky bastard. I didn't see them coming and now they are sold out



debasercl said:


> My new favorite, the Stowa Flieger handwinding with Sellita movement and no branding at all, not even at the back, on rubber strap for the summer:


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## phosfiend

Simonand said:


> Lucky bastard. I didn't see them coming and now they are sold out


What he said, I hope they do these again!


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi with my spicy shrimp dinner this evening.


----------



## 41Mets

Cooking some dinner in the le creuset grill pan. I highly recommend it!


----------



## monza06




----------



## Jax

Damasko DA44 on steel.


----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938 dead ahead through the fog


----------



## flyingpicasso

Spunwell said:


> Ahoi with my spicy shrimp dinner this evening.


This might be the most true-to-life pic I have seen of this watch. Looks really nice!


----------



## elbilo

Just arrived this morning!


----------



## timetraveler73

Jax said:


> Damasko DA44 on steel.
> View attachment 5865306


 Fantastic looking watch. That bracelet is amazing! It looks like that one Torx screw closest to the bottom right lug might be a little loose.


----------



## Jax

timetraveler73 said:


> Fantastic looking watch. That bracelet is amazing! It looks like that one Torx screw closest to the bottom right lug might be a little loose.


Yeah I fixed that after I saw the photo I took 

The bracelet just feels so good. There's so much flexibility with the small links and the fact that there's no visible claps looks so good, and feels better in my wrist than anything I've tried so far.


----------



## timetraveler73

That bracelet alone is reason enough that my next watch will probably be a Damasko. And I really like the fact that you can get a 12-hour bezel, which adds a lot of versatility. I have a Sinn 857, which is very similar to your DA44. There are a few things I like better about the Sinn and a few things I like better about the Damasko, I'd love to build a Frankenstein Sinn/Damasko: Sinn dial, Sinn copper sulfate capsule, Damasko 12-hour bezel, Damasko bracelet. Damasko and Sinn cases look identical, I swear they both must come from S.U.G. which makes me wonder if it might actually be possible to swap some parts.


----------



## whoa

Jax said:


> Yeah I fixed that after I saw the photo I took
> 
> The bracelet just feels so good. There's so much flexibility with the small links and the fact that there's no visible claps looks so good, and feels better in my wrist than anything I've tried so far.


Are you using the small links? Can you show a picture 

-whoa-


----------



## Kal El

I am actually about to sell this one
Meistersinger Deutschland Limited Edition


----------



## franco60

Helberg CH8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

UX at what seems like 10pm but, alas, it's only 6:30 pm


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

Just swapped out the black strap for dark brown!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch_1

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 5720386


Does someone have a napkin for the drool on my keyboard, please?


----------



## Spunwell

Club while I endure another "Monday" at work.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Larry23

Sinn 103 St Sa Ar


----------



## Spunwell

Metro, for hump day, come on weekend!


----------



## brunemto

Sixties


----------



## dinkerson

CM HUNTER said:


> Or a better way to think of it is as a piece that actually has German in-house manufacturing prowess attached to it. Or one that shows there's no real value in paying extra for a typical 2824 being in top grade form. Or one that wears as the tool watch it is and not in a dress watch size. Or one with a nicely designed signed crown instead of one that's just shared by other watches from the same brand. I could have easily afforded a Stowa flieger, but for the reasons stated here, Ickler got my money instead.


Say what now? 40mm diameter/48.6mm lug-to-lug = dress watch size??? Good one.


----------



## omeglycine

dinkerson said:


> Say what now? 40mm diameter/48.6mm lug-to-lug = dress watch size??? Good one.


Not answering for CM, but if 34mm is considered a dress watch size on an average 7" wrist, the proportional diameter on my 8.25" wrist is 40mm (34/7*8.25).

Now back on topic, I've elected for smart casual over dress today in a 42mm case


----------



## Jax

Sinn 756 on the road.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5889578


Just love this one! I've never seen this dial layout with the lefty crown. Stellar!


----------



## erikclabaugh

Been meaning to post a pic of this one. Picked it up a few weeks ago. Rapidly becoming a favorite...


----------



## Bradjhomes

erikclabaugh said:


> Just love this one! I've never seen this dial layout with the lefty crown. Stellar!


Thanks. Only 30 produced so it's not going to be too common.


----------



## fiskadoro

This is my Sinn. There are a many like it, but this one is mine (complete with fingerprint smudges).









It's the 656, but I'm sure you guys all know that already


----------



## ATXWatch




----------



## Spunwell

DK10 for me today


----------



## blowfish89

Spunwell said:


> DK10 for me today


Ah #8 shell cordovan. Complementing black dials since 1994 (or whenever).


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## m33f




----------



## 41Mets

A German in New York City tonight


----------



## Sticks83




----------



## Tom-HK

My first German watch


----------



## brunemto

Bill


----------



## Time On My Hands

The unpopular Bruno Soehnle









featuring the equally unpopular exhibition decorated quartz back.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

757 diapal for Friday! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## SC-Texas

Dinos and Temptions















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Stowa Seatime









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cba191

I unfortunately spent my Damasko money. Fortunately, it's still German.

~~


----------



## imaCoolRobot

The Suigeneric strap is a bit uncomfortable


----------



## sukri131

My 2nd german after Sinn U1..now drooling for a Damasko or maybe other germans....

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

It's temption Friday









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cba191

gward4 said:


> Happy Friday, all.


I commented on this one a few weeks ago. I was able to get the chrono, but I was able to come close.


----------



## phosfiend

SC-Texas said:


> View attachment 5921122
> 
> It's temption Friday
> 
> View attachment 5921130
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Something about this model keeps me considering it (and the brown dial version) - it looks super comfortable. I also like the idea of making straps for it. How wide are the lugs, 26mm?


----------



## SC-Texas

I'll have to check on the lugs

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Brand new acquisition this afternoon


----------



## gward4

Spunwell said:


> Brand new acquisition this afternoon


Big congratulations on that one! Absolutely beautiful. Love that shade of blue and the big date. Great!


----------



## gward4

Tourby today.

Cheers!


----------



## Solomente




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mfaraday

I will just leave these here, enjoy! Dornbluth 99.1, blue hands and numerals.


----------



## logan2z

Spunwell said:


> Brand new acquisition this afternoon


Fantastic Senator Sixties with blue dial.


----------



## brunemto

Argus


----------



## asonstuf




----------



## Spunwell

GO again today on a custom chromexel strap.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## thejames1

U1 on olive W&W leather









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jax

Tangente datum. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> Brand new acquisition this afternoon


Beautiful 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Monday's Sinn



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

My cgk203 on leather









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyChrono




----------



## elbilo

JDCfour said:


> Stowa Seatime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been contemplating getting the brown bezel. I like it!


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Bradjhomes

Not quite a wrist shot...


----------



## logan2z

Bradjhomes said:


> Not quite a wrist shot...
> View attachment 5957818


Wrist shot, fist shot, what's the difference. Cool watch.


----------



## Bradjhomes

logan2z said:


> Wrist shot, fist shot, what's the difference. Cool watch.


Thank you, Sir


----------



## horolicious

Just made a little change to a magazine cover.









send from AZ


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## blowfish89

Been a while since I posted here, so here's a good one.


----------



## brunemto

Nightblue


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Spunwell

GO this evening to begin a week of Mr. Mom duty.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## brunemto

GO Sixties


----------



## dsbe90

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Just made a little change to a magazine cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send from AZ


May I ask which watch this is? It's very pretty!


----------



## Spunwell

Wearing the club automat, and glad to see the sun again, it's been a while.


----------



## SC-Texas

My Temption CGK205 from 2011.















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Walther No. 13


----------



## sduford

brunemto said:


> Walther No. 13
> 
> View attachment 5990794


beautiful! You have one of the most unusual and interesting German watch collection.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Stowa chrono this cool morning


----------



## kit7

Damasko DA 44, not sure when the 13th will be on a Friday again. Might wear something different.


----------



## blowfish89

kit7 said:


> View attachment 5996282
> 
> 
> Damasko DA 44, not sure when the 13th will be on a Friday again. Might wear something different.


Not using the German days ?


----------



## kit7

Nein!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

kit7 said:


> Nein!


Well okay if you love the English so much


----------



## JonS1967

I was curious how the Max Bill would look with a brown strap and I had this cheap one laying around so I threw it on. I think I like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

-whoa-


----------



## ecb951

Spunwell said:


> GO this evening to begin a week of Mr. Mom duty.


GO does some of the best, if not the best, looking blue dials.


----------



## ecb951

SC-Texas said:


> My Temption CGK205 from 2011.
> 
> View attachment 5990162
> View attachment 5990170
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Great looking watch, definitely something unique looking.


----------



## SC-Texas

ecb951 said:


> Great looking watch, definitely something unique looking.


I have three of them I will add another next year. I really like these watches

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157


----------



## charger02

Damasko. That is all...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321

Stowa Klassik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

Have a nice Sunday..

Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## gward4

Have a great week


----------



## Cavestory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch




----------



## e.c.

Stowa Flieger 6498


----------



## e.c.

GLASHUTTE SPEZIMATIC


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atty

This Sinn is beautiful!!!


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

Archimede Pilot 42-A on an olive NATO


----------



## Spunwell

Metro today


----------



## gward4

Stowa chrono today. Cheers.


----------



## Bitter_Clinger

.


----------



## thejames1

U1 on a new Clover strap, which was made from Grandpa's 50 year old tractor seat! 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Bitter_Clinger said:


> .


I think we attended the same event. 

Wonderful to see so many Germans in one place.


----------



## aferrarini

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 157


Wonderful!

Inviato dal mio XT1039 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Senator sixties today


----------



## Cavestory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitter_Clinger

gward4 said:


> I think we attended the same event.
> 
> Wonderful to see so many Germans in one place.


Yeah, it was fun. I ended up getting the 857 Testaf today. The event was perfectly timed in order to help me make my decision.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher

Cavestory said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow beautiful green strap. Very great combination! Where did you get the strap?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## fiskadoro

Junkers Bauhaus 60605


----------



## mpbrada

My only German watch.









Sent from a phone booth using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

mpbrada said:


> My only German watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a phone booth using Tapatalk


Who needs any more than that one. Truly a beauty

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Bitter_Clinger said:


> Yeah, it was fun. I ended up getting the 857 Testaf today. The event was perfectly timed in order to help me make my decision.


Congratulations! Love the 857.


----------



## gward4

Tourby time


----------



## watchdaddy1

gward4 said:


> I think we attended the same event.
> 
> Wonderful to see so many Germans in one place.


Did you guys attend a Watchbuys Road Show?
I wish they would come to Az..

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

Swapped out the cordovan for a Nomos velour beige strap!


----------



## thrichar




----------



## ATXWatch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

watchdaddy1 said:


> Did you guys attend a Watchbuys Road Show?
> I wish they would come to Az..
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


We did attend the Watchbuys road show in Austin. It was a lot of fun to compare so many great pieces side by side. It was nice to see some of the handmade ones too, like Dornbluth, etc. The Watchbuys guys were very welcoming and friendly. A great experience all around.

I would think they would make it to Phoenix sometime soon.


----------



## watchdaddy1

gward4 said:


> We did attend the Watchbuys road show in Austin. It was a lot of fun to compare so many great pieces side by side. It was nice to see some of the handmade ones too, like Dornbluth, etc. The Watchbuys guys were very welcoming and friendly. A great experience all around.
> 
> I would think they would make it to Phoenix sometime soon.


Nope they told me not enough interest in Az. I even started a thread about it here to try & rally support & vote to come here and in the end not enough interest for WB to make the trip.

Maybe next year

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Hentschel H2 -Hafenmeister-


----------



## orangenSaft




----------



## thejames1

144 on a Clover Strap. Finally another shouldered strap to go on this one! 

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

Jorg Schauer Edition 12.


----------



## Spunwell

Club got the nod this morning


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Turkzee

after a copious brunch


----------



## whoa

Hope you forgive me it's not a wrist shot










-whoa-


----------



## gward4

Ajax_Drakos said:


> Jorg Schauer Edition 12.
> 
> View attachment 6067346


Fantastic! Would love to see more shots of this one in action.


----------



## Orsoni

Older photo but, this is whut I'm wearing today


----------



## siliciferous

Ajax_Drakos said:


> Jorg Schauer Edition 12.
> 
> View attachment 6067346


So happy to see a Schauer!

This just arrived straight from Mr. Kemmner this week:


----------



## Rubar

Several D.Dornbüth & Sohn


----------



## Solomente

PanoReserve


----------



## Cavestory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.c.




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eric76




----------



## raccoon17

My german!


----------



## mizzy

On a sunny day


----------



## smalleq

My Ludwig Neomatik from a wedding this past weekend:


----------



## e.c.




----------



## cba191

Stowa 6498 with my new to me Tourby strap.






~


----------



## thrichar




----------



## Steppy




----------



## horolicious

As a suggestion for owners of German pilot watches without logo on the dial, please state brand and diameter of the watch, if its not to hard. 

send from AZ


----------



## dinkerson

TOPTISHKIN said:


> As a suggestion for owners of German pilot watches without logo on the dial, please state brand and diameter of the watch, if its not to hard.
> 
> send from AZ


Stowa Baumuster B - 40mm


----------



## gward4

Safe travels to all the Thanksgiving travelers!

Stowa today


----------



## Spunwell

GO senator sixties today, hope everyone is traveling safely.


----------



## brunemto

GO Sixties


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## wkw

Archimede 39mm pilot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

brunemto said:


> Hentschel H2 -Hafenmeister-
> 
> View attachment 6064826


Very nice watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

757 on Sinn rubber









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## gward4

Happy Thanksgiving to the US WUS folks!










Tourby on a last minute grocery run


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## Spunwell

Metro for this fine turkey day, I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## thrichar




----------



## TgeekB

Solomente said:


> PanoReserve


Quite a beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh

New look for my club


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Heiner




----------



## wkw

Muhle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

Laco


----------



## Tangomat602

GO


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Al Garete

NOMOS Ahoi Atlantik, my introduction to German watches - this will be troubling to the cheque book.


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi for some family billiards.


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

Brown croc!


----------



## whoa

-whoa-


----------



## metagawd

Junkers


----------



## teejc88

Tourby


----------



## 41Mets

Flight home- can't wait for tomorrow to wear my 103


----------



## wkw

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Rainer Brand Argus


----------



## Numerika

December 1st 2015: Stowa Antea KS


----------



## schrauth

Dornbluth Quintus Klassik


----------



## MHELKIOT

To2 stowa


----------



## mizzy

End of a working day


----------



## tincob

I got side-tracked on my way to the Damasko DA44....

Planning to swap out the black strap for a brown horween shell cordovan.


----------



## kworcester

GO Sixties today.


----------



## Bueller67

What my girlfriend and I are wearing today.....


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Junghans









Sent from my non-fruit phone


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## kworcester

Sixties again, this time an angle that shows off the rose gold hands and markers:


----------



## Steppy




----------



## thrichar




----------



## Allesaufgruen

Loads of beautiful timepieces.... Waiting for my Junghans Max Bill


----------



## ATXWatch

Stowa Marine Auto on Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Wahlaoeh said:


> Junghans
> 
> View attachment 6183194
> 
> 
> Sent from my non-fruit phone


Very nice, if all goes well I'll be posting pics of the anthracite version of this by the weekend.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## GMA




----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts on my new Dievas NATO? Purchased for the Oris divers sixty five, I thought I'd try it on the Sinn.


----------



## Nutty28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto




----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938 today. Cheers all!


----------



## kworcester

41Mets said:


> Thoughts on my new Dievas NATO? Purchased for the Oris divers sixty five, I thought I'd try it on the Sinn.


They look made for each other!


----------



## 41Mets

Sweet!!!



kworcester said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on my new Dievas NATO? Purchased for the Oris divers sixty five, I thought I'd try it on the Sinn.
> 
> 
> 
> They look made for each other!
Click to expand...


----------



## 4hour

Sinn T2b today :-!


----------



## Mil6161

Sinn on strapcode


----------



## b'oris




----------



## a.k.




----------



## Rubar




----------



## omeglycine

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## omeglycine

Rubar said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## Spunwell

Last night and this morning


----------



## wkw

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenCommunist

Hanhart Pioneer MK II.


----------



## 41Mets

Oh where oh where is my 103 a sa b...this will due for now!


----------



## 41Mets

double post


----------



## dimon73




----------



## wkw

Tutima dual time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

I still have to make the classic hand-on-the-steeringwheel shot, but here's a wrist pic of my new Sinn 104:


----------



## milnec

Nomos Orion








Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

www.the


----------



## rokoce

My new Nomos Orion Datum.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

GO senator sixties for me today, it's nice to still be outdoors in shirt sleeves in December.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JohnM67

My First German watch - and if this is typical of German quality then it will certainly not be my last!


----------



## jonathanp77

This German beauty today


----------



## spsesq

My Schaumberg MooN Meteorite received on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Spunwell

Junghans meister chronoscope for this hump day. Please pardon the poor pictures, the dark and gloom outside prevent me from taking better ones.


----------



## krs

my new laco atacama.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Spunwell said:


> Junghans meister chronoscope for this hump day. Please pardon the poor pictures, the dark and gloom outside prevent me from taking better ones.


She's a beauty in any light.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## flyingpicasso

Uhrmensch said:


> View attachment 6270498
> Cheers


The fluid curves on the cushion case paired with the domed crystal looks otherworldly. Just beautiful.


----------



## billiybop

I think I'm in love!


----------



## Spunwell

CM HUNTER said:


> She's a beauty in any light.


Thanks Hunter!!


----------



## billiybop

billiybop said:


> View attachment 6275194
> 
> 
> I think I'm in love!










Yes. I'm sure of it!


----------



## gward4

It's become one of my favorites. Wear it most Fridays.


----------



## skoner

krs said:


> View attachment 6267258
> 
> my new laco atacama.


Very nice!


----------



## Hergest

A sporty day with Rainer Brand's Kerala Sport E


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hiro1963




----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi today while shopping for the kids.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## 98z28




----------



## yankeexpress

98z28 said:


>


Like the countdown bezel. Wish it was the default bezel on all divers rather than the BP/Rolex origin countup bezel.


----------



## 98z28

yankeexpress said:


> Like the countdown bezel. Wish it was the default bezel on all divers rather than the BP/Rolex origin countup bezel.


Same here, though I don't actually dive so I'm in no position to comment on the usefulness of a particular bezel function for diving. I find the countdown bezel far more useful for day-to-day stuff.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## GLE

556i.


----------



## xxjorelxx

Here's my discontinued Tutima FX 630-31


----------



## horolicious

Tourby. Unbelievable chronometry.
At home above Alaska's fjords as well as a schlagbaum in my kid's train toy set

send from AZ


----------



## jeffreyt

Here's my GO Sixties. I really love this watch!

Jeff


----------



## gward4

Tourby on a cool morning. Cheers all.


----------



## rokoce

Finally got Junghans Olympic bullhead chrono into my collection. It came with the original box, instructions and warranty. Sadly, the warranty expired a few years, *cough*, decades ago, but I love this watch.

It's not a pure German as it's signed "Swiss made" (Valjoux 7734 inside). I haven't seen this label on (m)any other Junghanses. The new Max Bills and Meisters are also powered by Swiss ETAs, but they're labeled as Made in Germany. Anyway, I really like my watch.








And here's a side by side comparison with another Junghans Olympic chrono I've already had.


----------



## schrop

Wow, I know it's blasphemous to say on this subforum, but besides the Damascus steel Sinn this is probably the only Sinn model that I really love the look of and would consider buying...thanks for posting...


GLE said:


> View attachment 6314402
> 
> 556i.


----------



## GLE

schrop said:


> Wow, I know it's blasphemous to say on this subforum, but besides the Damascus steel Sinn this is probably the only Sinn model that I really love the look of and would consider buying...thanks for posting...


Thanks, I see what you mean. I like a few other models, but my wrists are so tiny that basically everything larger than 40mm is out of the question. And that means most Sinn watches are too big.

However, I went to the local AD last week to look at a few other models. Went home quite puzzled, because most of the watches with bezels had problems. The bezels were everything from completely loose, to just having a lot of play. Does Sinn have a bezel problem?


----------



## horolicious

GLE said:


> Thanks, I see what you mean. I like a few other models, but my wrists are so tiny that basically everything larger than 40mm is out of the question. And that means most Sinn watches are too big.
> 
> However, I went to the local AD last week to look at a few other models. Went home quite puzzled, because most of the watches with bezels had problems. The bezels were everything from completely loose, to just having a lot of play. Does Sinn have a bezel problem?


Its just Hemut Sinn is not there to kick ass of the QC people. 

send from AZ


----------



## schrop

Is yours blue? it seems so from the picture. And searching for a blue dial Sinn 556i doesn't turn up anything. But I haven't devoted much real time for internet searching. I do like the limited edition weisse dial though...a lot...

I haven't measured my wrist but I must be on the small side. My 43 mm Timewalker Chrono is huge (and really thick) on me.


----------



## schrop

Me too. The fit, finish and just the feel is outstanding. I never get tired of the look.


----------



## Spunwell

Okay here's a wrist shot, Damasko DK10.


----------



## wkw

Archimede

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Sadly out of production, Nomos Club Dunkel handwind.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 6333818
> 
> Sadly out of production, Nomos Club Dunkel handwind.


Great watch!


----------



## AzHadEnuf

After a year of wear Orion still puts a big smile on me.


----------



## Time On My Hands

AzHadEnuf said:


> Great watch!


Thanks mate!
No date, hand-wind, Nomos. I think you know what it's like.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Spunwell

Couldn't pass up getting a seventies and sixties with the same date, one after the other. Sorry for the sub-par shot.


----------



## Solomente

December 16th is shaping up to be an unofficial GO holiday


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## JNH

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 6338858


I like the watch a lot. Time to open the wallet again!


----------



## GLE

schrop said:


> Is yours blue? it seems so from the picture. And searching for a blue dial Sinn 556i doesn't turn up anything. But I haven't devoted much real time for internet searching. I do like the limited edition weisse dial though...a lot...
> 
> I haven't measured my wrist but I must be on the small side. My 43 mm Timewalker Chrono is huge (and really thick) on me.


No, it's black. It's probably just the light and maybe some reflection from the sky that makes it look blue in this picture.. My wrist is 6,7 inches, and the 556 is perfect for it, I think.


----------



## GLE

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Its just Hemut Sinn is not there to kick ass of the QC people.
> 
> send from AZ


haha, yes probably


----------



## CM HUNTER

Western North Carolina showing their excellent taste in watches.


----------



## ehansen

Heading out to my company's holiday dinner tonight...


----------



## Robotaz

ehansen said:


> Heading out to my company's holiday dinner tonight...


Cool! Which holiday?


----------



## franco60

Helberg CH8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Robotaz said:


> Cool! Which holiday?


The generic "winter holiday"... My company does a big summer banquet and a winter banquet. The winter one just happens to be in Dec, so I guess it's Xmas/Hanukkah/New Year's. 

I noticed after the fact that my wrist shot was reasonably holiday-color-appropriate with the red and green...


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## 98z28

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 6338858


I was not aware that this watch existed. I would like to thank you. My wallet would like to punch you.


----------



## 98z28

GLE said:


> ...
> 
> However, I went to the local AD last week to look at a few other models. Went home quite puzzled, because most of the watches with bezels had problems. The bezels were everything from completely loose, to just having a lot of play. Does Sinn have a bezel problem?


Huh. I don't have a local AD to check a bunch out, but my single Sinn 104 has wonderful bezel action. It's tight without being unreasonably so and has zero play once set. It's an n of one, but it was a random draw from Watch Buy's stock.


----------



## 15minprior

Just picked up this chronograph from a seller that said it's probably from the mid-80's. After some research without success on this particular one, I've only found that it is from the era where Orfina and similar companies were making many variations of this model in collaboration with Porsche Design. Haven't opened the case yet to see what kind of movement powers it, hopefully a Lemania 5100 or Valjoux 7750! So far it runs well and the hand snaps back to zero immediately.

Anyone have any info on this and care to elaborate?


----------



## StufflerMike

No 5100, sorry to say.


----------



## omeglycine

New addition. Thanks to the member who answered my WTB ad.


----------



## brminpin

German x 2 today.


----------



## Spunwell

Metro today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Gecko

I just picked this GO up today and I'm excited to join the club.


----------



## brminpin

Gecko said:


> I just picked this GO up today and I'm excited to join the club.


Gorgeous.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Gecko said:


> I just picked this GO up today and I'm excited to join the club.
> ...


You go well together. Congratulations.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## blowfish89

This thread is killing me now, I have no Germans left.


----------



## omeglycine

blowfish89 said:


> This thread is killing me now, I have no Germans left.


What happened to the 103?!


----------



## Heljestrand

blowfish89 said:


> This thread is killing me now, I have no Germans left.


A moment of silence please out of respect for the departed


----------



## flyingpicasso

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 6365377


This angle really shows off the case and lugs...which look amazing. This pic has me thinking...


----------



## sduford

Gecko said:


> I just picked this GO up today and I'm excited to join the club.


My grail. Congrats!


----------



## blowfish89

omeglycine said:


> What happened to the 103?!


Tudor+103+U1+Tuna gone funding the Sub


----------



## omeglycine

blowfish89 said:


> Tudor+103+U1+Tuna gone funding the Sub


Wow, big change. GLWTSub.


----------



## blowfish89

omeglycine said:


> Wow, big change. GLWTSub.


Thanks, I'm sure I'll have a Sinn or Stowa again, soon.
For now, this is pleasant , apologies on the thread hijack.


----------



## GLE

Sweet! Is that the original Nomos strap?



Spunwell said:


> Metro today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## Spunwell

Gecko said:


> I just picked this GO up today and I'm excited to join the club.


That is fantastic!


----------



## Spunwell

GLE said:


> Sweet! Is that the original Nomos strap?


No it's a custom, made by forum member Greg Spitz.


----------



## Spunwell

GO for a great holiday party last night.


----------



## gasspasser

Stowa Klassik Fleiger for Legoland with the kids









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sucram

My NOMOS Orion 38mm Datum.


----------



## watchdaddy1

it's almost Christmas fellas. Have a great day.








Nomos

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

Deleted


----------



## StufflerMike

parsig9 said:


> Davosa Race Legend with Timefactors Nato


Most likely the wrong thread ? Davosa isn't considered to be a German brand.


----------



## parsig9

Sorry, thought they were based in Vlotho.


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> it's almost Christmas fellas. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Love that Atlantik, super sharp!


----------



## gward4

Have a great week.

Stowa 1938 today


----------



## 41Mets

Still no word from watchbuys about the blue 103. Last time I was in touch they told me they still thought I'd have it before the new year. Don't think that's happening...


----------



## buldogge

Sinn 756 Diapal, today...


----------



## Badener

Nienaber Art Déco:






​


----------



## TgeekB

Just arrived.


----------



## Spunwell

Club for the first day of this short week. This shot really shows of those infamous long lugs. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## milnec

Nomos Orion for the office:


----------



## Ed.YANG

It's a 'REINDEER' FLYING week to me...


----------



## Al Garete

Trying out Stowa


----------



## mizzy

First day of Winter b-)


----------



## omeglycine

TgeekB said:


> Just arrived.


Looks great! I like it much more in real life shots than those on the website.


----------



## TgeekB

omeglycine said:


> Looks great! I like it much more in real life shots than those on the website.


Thanks. I really like it in person. I know it's a change in their past style, but I think it's well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

I tried on the new blue GO PML and PR recently and was blown away. The Senator Observer is just too damn big though.


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## workinprogress




----------



## jswing




----------



## Hergest

mizzy said:


> First day of Winter b-)


Nice. Wish I knew what make and model it was though


----------



## edwinxx

A friend encounter an old GO catalogue and pen in a pawnshop. Said he remember me immediately when he saw the brand and got it for me as a christmas gift.


----------



## Happy Acres

Hergest said:


> Nice. Wish I knew what make and model it was though


 Tutima F2 Model # 780-32


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine

edwinxx said:


> View attachment 6416233
> 
> A friend encounter an old GO catalogue and pen in a pawnshop. Said he remember me immediately when he saw the brand and got it for me as a christmas gift.


What a great gift! Very thoughtful. Great pic as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TgeekB

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6418162


Love the color combination.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Christmas red


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Limes Pharo Cartouche "A"


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Heljestrand said:


> Limes Pharo Cartouche "A"


Beautiful! Is this the one you just got? (I saw your thread discussing Limes options)


----------



## Heljestrand

gward4 said:


> Beautiful! Is this the one you just got? (I saw your thread discussing Limes options)


Yes Sir. It was a difficult choice and either would have been quite fine but in the end the practical automatic won out.


----------



## mizzy

Happy Acres said:


> Tutima F2 Model # 780-32


@Hergest, thanks b-)

Happy Acres







was almost right, it's *Tutima Flieger Chrono F2*, but it's an older ref.* 780-12*.


----------



## Spunwell

Junghans meister chrono this evening for holiday cookie making with the kids.


----------



## contigo00

Heljestrand said:


> Limes Pharo Cartouche "A"


Looks fantastic! Hope you enjoyed your purchase!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> Junghans meister chrono this evening for holiday cookie making with the kids.


awwwwwwesome

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

I'm not even good at photos, it's all the metro's doing.....


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

I can now post in this thread. Santa was good to me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

seemed appropriate for Christmas



















Merry Christmas gentleman


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## imaCoolRobot

watchdaddy1 said:


> seemed appropriate for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas gentleman


Which part of Germany is that Seiko from?


----------



## watchdaddy1

chuasam said:


> Which part of Germany is that Seiko from?


 did i ruin your day.
Merry Christmas to you too.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## definitelydan

Mine. Have a great weekend everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milnec

Nomos Orion:


----------



## mizzy

Good morning ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## brunemto

Argus


----------



## TgeekB

brunemto said:


> Argus
> 
> View attachment 6437570


Ahh, I've heard about that watch! Beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb




----------



## soaking.fused

Decision here's simple as A or B


----------



## Digital-Deviant

I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Heljestrand

One German that awaits some potential interesting strap and band changes to have fun with!


----------



## Fantasio

Love that B-dial and onion crown.



soaking.fused said:


> Decision here's simple as A or B


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## bamaster

Digital-Deviant said:


> I couldn't be happier!


Super nice! I like this much more than the white face. :up:


----------



## bamaster

*double post*


----------



## oliver37

Glashutte Original Seventies Panodate


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

woah


----------



## sduford

Digital-Deviant said:


> I couldn't be happier!


stunning, congratulations.


----------



## sduford

oliver37 said:


> Glashutte Original Seventies Panodate
> 
> View attachment 6448801


So elegant!


----------



## soaking.fused

Fantasio said:


> Love that B-dial and onion crown.
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


Agree.


----------



## xxjorelxx

My newly acquired Tutima FX UTC


----------



## wkw

xxjorelxx said:


> My newly acquired Tutima FX UTC
> 
> Beautiful! Tutima FX is one of my favorite line of watches. Mine says hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sukri131

When the other with date watches are dead, i choose you  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sukri131

gward4 said:


> Have a great week.
> 
> Stowa 1938 today


Great looking watch. Really good photo. Next on my list   


Ygrene said:


> View attachment 6412225


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Spring cleaning


----------



## milnec

My new blue perlon strap has just arrived! Put it on the Nomos Orion


----------



## tsteph12

Received this last week for Christmas and my first Tutima.


----------



## horolicious

The crown jewel of flieger. 5 karats .


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Stowa chrono today


----------



## alsothis1

brunemto said:


> Argus
> 
> View attachment 6437570


Very nice watch. On the photo it seems the applied triangle markers on the 4 and 5 are not centered above the lumed markers but maybe this is deceiving on the photo.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Sixties today
Cheers


----------



## phli

gward4 said:


> Stowa chrono today


That's very nice! Is that a blue dial?


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill today. Happy Holidays!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Uhrmensch said:


> Sixties today
> Cheers


Dreamy! I was initially attracted to the round case but the more I see the cushion case the more I'm drawn to to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

it's been a hard day at work...


----------



## Heljestrand

German in a German (Limes Pharo Cartouche "A" & 1971 Volkswagen Beetle "Autostick")​


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis




----------



## TgeekB

Uhrmensch said:


> Sixties today
> Cheers


Love that watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

phli said:


> That's very nice! Is that a blue dial?


Thanks, I really love wearing this one. This is the regular black/dark grey dial. (I think the cloud and sky reflection makes it look a little blue). I don't think Jorg has offered the flieger chrono with a blue dial, but there is a new blue dial Flieger LE that just came out, I believe.


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Zweig

My first german.



















And a friend of mine:


----------



## Spunwell

Started today with the chronoscope, just love the concave subdials and convex crystal


----------



## thejollywatcher

Cooking the last dinner of the year.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Still 2015 here. Going to ring it in with my favorite purchase and most worn watch of the year. 
Sinn 144 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## schrop

New Year's accompaniment


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser

Happy New Year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Biscuits and sausage gravy coming up.


----------



## That_Turtle

JonS1967 said:


> Max Bill today. Happy Holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The mesh bracelet has transformed my lust for this watch into obsession.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxwired




----------



## TgeekB

I like the Damasko shots on here. May end up with one some day.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## schrop

I hate this thread. This thread is the devil...such beautiful watches


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorrisDay




----------



## mizzy

On a first working day in New Year


----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938 today. Quite bright this morning.


----------



## soaking.fused

Manual-Wind 2801 Handaufzug Flieger Uhr


















Stowa Baumuster B (with the lights turned down)


----------



## 41Mets

It's not mine and will probably never be but wow...wow


----------



## 41Mets

On a new, super high quality suigeneric strap. Saw someone with it here and they were out of stock and it just came!


----------



## JonS1967

Back to work with Max today. Had such a busy day I took these this morning but didn't have time to post them until now. Love the "4" on the date wheel. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

Nomos zurich ^^


----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed the Metro today


----------



## CastorTroy3

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dope!!!!


----------



## SC-Texas

Some Temption cgk205

















AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## jef83

Steppy said:


> View attachment 6549994


I just can´t get tired of looking at this watch. I will definitely check this out at Wempe when I´m in Germany in May.


----------



## maedox

Damasko DA 46


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine

SC-Texas said:


> Some Temption cgk205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AtomicLabRat.com


Very cool.


----------



## flyingpicasso

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 6566530


Looks great! How is the legibility, though, with the silver hands and dial? I prefer this case to the Hamilton Intramatic, but Hammy uses black hands on that dial, which look more legible.


----------



## Solomente




----------



## JonS1967

flyingpicasso said:


> Looks great! How is the legibility, though, with the silver hands and dial? I prefer this case to the Hamilton Intramatic, but Hammy uses black hands on that dial, which look more legible.


I agree! I love the Intramatic but I prefer no date and a seconds hand. Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157


----------



## wkw

Glashutte original senator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Always enjoying the navigation through this thread. 
Temptation is growing strong... 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

And with 48 hours in Florida left to go and some work already in the can this morning because it is so cloudy, I took some photographs.

In this one you can see the guilloched small seconds dial of my NOMOS (just purchased late yesterday afternoon).


----------



## watchdaddy1

chronoscope today.










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

flyingpicasso said:


> Looks great! How is the legibility, though, with the silver hands and dial? I prefer this case to the Hamilton Intramatic, but Hammy uses black hands on that dial, which look more legible.


The legibility is at times compromised by the silver hands. The minute and second hands are also a tad short, but I can live it for now. At some point I might look into getting a black hand set of an otherwise similar style to swap.


----------



## thejames1

757 on an olive W&W strap








Great strap, just ordered another one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## soaking.fused

B Dial Flieger


----------



## watchdaddy1

Out and about today had to switch for this crappy weather.Somethin more suitable










4 days straight of this very unusual weather for Arizona and I don't like it










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Every time I see this watch, I feel a weakening of the will! 

The only thing that's stopping me from pulling the trigger is that I can't decide between the white or the black dial. Phew! :-d



watchdaddy1 said:


> chronoscope today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

thejollywatcher said:


> Every time I see this watch, I feel a weakening of the will!
> 
> The only thing that's stopping me from pulling the trigger is that I can't decide between the white or the black dial. Phew! :-d


can't go wrong w/ either IMO.





 a little enabling there 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaDP

Laco Kiel


----------



## OmegaDP

Archimede!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## thejollywatcher

Enabling mission accomplished. ;-) I'm leaning towards the white.



watchdaddy1 said:


> can't go wrong w/ either IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little enabling there
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Sorry for the bad pic:










I don't understand why Hanhart is not much discussed and appreciated on this board, for me it has always been THE German watch.


----------



## omeglycine

Sorry for lack of a wrist shot. Wanted to get my new swag (from the advent calendar) in it.


----------



## omeglycine

cuthbert said:


> Sorry for the bad pic: I don't understand why Hanhart is not much discussed and appreciated on this board, for me it has always been THE German watch.


I really like Hanhart. But they did have that Swiss flirtation up until recently. I'm sure that's a large part of it, given that the watches have been Swiss Made for the majority of the existence of this forum.


----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 said:


> can't go wrong w/ either IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little enabling there
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


I agree! They're both great. I still want a white one some day but I love the black dial!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

cuthbert said:


> Sorry for the bad pic:
> I don't understand why Hanhart is not much discussed and appreciated on this board, for me it has always been THE German watch.


I wanted to buy one but their whole line is very chunky/thick.


----------



## logan2z

omeglycine said:


> The legibility is at times compromised by the silver hands. The minute and second hands are also a tad short, but I can live it for now. At some point I might look into getting a black hand set of an otherwise similar style to swap.


I bought the 34mm version for my wife a few years ago and had the hands refinished in the same color as the indices. This made the watch much more readable.


----------



## cuthbert

omeglycine said:


> I really like Hanhart. But they did have that Swiss flirtation up until recently. I'm sure that's a large part of it, given that the watches have been Swiss Made for the majority of the existence of this forum.


This one is an early2000s watch and it's marked as made in Germany, of course the movement is a 7750 so made in Switzerland.


----------



## cuthbert

blowfish89 said:


> I wanted to buy one but their whole line is very chunky/thick.


 This one is 40x13.7 so relatively slender, unlike certain 7750 and 5100 chronos I own.


----------



## gward4

Tourby on this chilly Friday


----------



## flyingpicasso

logan2z said:


> I bought the 34mm version for my wife a few years ago and had the hands refinished in the same color as the indices. This made the watch much more readable.


Nice result! It also looks like the hand length is more proportionate on the 34mm too.


----------



## schrop

STOP IT WITH THE JUNGIANS CHRONO PICTURES PLEASE.

I'm on a watch buying hiatus. You guys are killing me.


----------



## Panic_A

The Max Bill versions are great, gonna get one myself.


----------



## Spunwell

His and hers Junghans for the missus and I today. Have a great weekend everyone!

Sorry schrop!


----------



## ninzeo

schrop said:


> STOP IT WITH THE JUNGIANS CHRONO PICTURES PLEASE.
> 
> I'm on a watch buying hiatus. You guys are killing me.











Sorry


----------



## schrop

The last night of two weeks on Sanibel, heading out to a nice dinner. Not sure the color combos work, but I'm doing it.


----------



## Buramu

Today I'm going full pilot.


----------



## bay

ninzeo said:


> View attachment 6592026
> 
> 
> Sorry


Nice. May I ask where you got the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser

Stowa Klassik on Drew canvas today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Trying it on a Helsonfrane.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin

Out shopping with the family.


----------



## brminpin

Out shopping with the family.

View attachment 6604130


----------



## 15minprior

On a new 18mm Crown & Buckle NATO strap


----------



## thejames1

U1









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## mfaraday

Played with some Photoshop today.



Looks a little better in full res: http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af193/Marek_Daniel/DSC_15533333forum_zpsthgqozub.jpg~original


----------



## erikclabaugh

Just picked this one up at the FedEx office:


----------



## j-rad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Toast to Tourby.


----------



## brunemto

Sixties


----------



## hengkyganda

hanging out with Duo German :-!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## sirrtuan

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Stowa Chrono on this Arctic Blast Sunday.


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## b'oris




----------



## brunemto

Argus


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## thejames1

Sinning again. Clover strap










Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## bladerunnersj27

My new Tutima.


----------



## Jax

Nomos Tangente.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## Spunwell

Senator sixties this morning.


----------



## smalleq

A little summer color to brighten up the winter.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Good ole' JUNKERS....


----------



## hbdakilloer

Another one... Damasko DC58.


----------



## Heljestrand

Out in the field working the dealerships and noticed a German who lost its ass,


----------



## HubertCumberdale

Stuck in the office on this sunny summer Sydney day...


----------



## logan2z

Spunwell said:


> Senator sixties this morning.


Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## logan2z

Wearing the Senator Observer today


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## gward4

Cold and bright this morning. Stowa 1938 is up for it.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa Fliegers


----------



## Spunwell

Metro today


----------



## Heiner




----------



## debasercl

25 days in a row and counting!
In this picture it was about to go for a dive in the Great Barrier


----------



## schrop

New and old (cal. 67.1) together, sitting in my car after picking up the watch from the post office after a 9 day trip from Germany (THANKS Roland Ranfft!).









Then I arrive at work, set the new old watch against the time, and away we go!


----------



## Knisse

logan2z said:


> Wearing the Senator Observer today


The Glashütte offerings are really growing on me, the one you got there and their hand date is really a beautiful work of art.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Balancing out the thickness of the case with the thinness of the BC strap.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Going thin today.


----------



## Spunwell

schrop said:


> New and old (cal. 67.1) together, sitting in my car after picking up the watch from the post office after a 9 day trip from Germany (THANKS Roland Ranfft!).
> 
> View attachment 6661602
> 
> 
> Then I arrive at work, set the new old watch against the time, and away we go!
> 
> View attachment 6661626


That is a super nice vintage piece!


----------



## Spunwell

Junghans Meister chronoscope on new shoes today.


----------



## Neophyte

Nomos Orion 33 Weiß, on a Nomos black leather strap.


----------



## CM HUNTER

gregspitz said:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Greg Spitz MD,FACS
> Surgeon and
> Leather Artisan
> 922Leather


Very nice


----------



## CM HUNTER

gregspitz said:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Greg Spitz MD,FACS
> Surgeon and
> Leather Artisan
> 922Leather


Yet another duplicate post


----------



## brunemto

The Hafenmeister


----------



## ceanag

Stowa - Armee Francaise Type II


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Tickythebull

Sinn on scarlet leather strap.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Nomos Club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

U2 today.............


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## automatikno1

Kemmner Flieger


----------



## sirrtuan

I think this is German....









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Stowa handwind limited edition

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## workinprogress

29er


----------



## gward4

Stowa Flieger chrono again today. Cheers. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## 41Mets

On leather strap. Lookin good...


----------



## soaking.fused

gward4 said:


> Stowa Flieger chrono again today. Cheers. Have a great Sunday.


Post as often as you care to; this is an outstanding design and piece from Stowa. Truly exceptional wrist presence.


----------



## Spunwell

Sixties


----------



## JonS1967

41Mets said:


> On leather strap. Lookin good...


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Stowa PD


----------



## Time On My Hands

Club Dunkel in the dark.


----------



## schrop

Taken at high noon today during a 9 hour drive.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## dontomaso




----------



## schrop

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 6717898


That is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## automatikno1

Laco Flieger B


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## catman911

Sinn 857 UTC outside on a cold Winter's day.


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa Flieger


----------



## Gasoil4ever

Stowa Marine


----------



## anabuki

Hope MB is still german... ;-)


----------



## Boiler

Two with German heritage & ancestry: my Antea KS and my Weim mix..


----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed the Metro today.


----------



## sirrtuan

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HubertCumberdale




----------



## thejollywatcher

Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed the Metro today.


Can't stop drooling over your Metro! 

What's the L2L of this sweet piece?


----------



## Schalosch

Dornblüth 04.0 on honey ostrich today


----------



## schrop

I just think the Orion is one of my all-time-fave dials ever. Yours is fantastic.



HubertCumberdale said:


> View attachment 6735554


----------



## omeglycine

Brad apparently didn't get the Nomos and plaid memo. 

Sent while also wearing a checkered pattern (and a Swiss watch today, though if it could talk it'd be fluent in German).


----------



## 11pennreserve

Sinn 856s UTC - Picked this up today here in Frankfurt.


----------



## ehansen




----------



## Bradjhomes

schrop said:


> I just think the Orion is one of my all-time-fave dials ever. Yours is fantastic.


That's a Zurich


----------



## grsut54

.


----------



## Fox143

Nomos Tangente Doctors Without Borders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayabharath




----------



## dontomaso




----------



## schrop

Bradjhomes said:


> That's a Zurich


oh ...., what a maroon.


----------



## schrop

schrop said:


> oh ...., what a maroon.


I think the Zurich is one of my all time favorite dials...and that's a lovely one there!

heh heh


----------



## schrop

I finally got my NOMOS and my vintage Glashutte off my wrist to put on this one, which I just love. 
And this watch is accompanying me on an hour drive to Columbus this evening to see Protomartyr (the 4th time I've seen the band live in 9 months).


----------



## omeglycine

dontomaso said:


> View attachment 6741450


I know the DA36 is a stealthy watch, but I somehow nearly missed it altogether in this pic. Can't imagine why, lol.


----------



## DrVenkman

dontomaso said:


> View attachment 6741450


----------



## blowfish89

omeglycine said:


> Brad apparently didn't get the Nomos and plaid memo.
> 
> Sent while also wearing a checkered pattern (and a Swiss watch today, though if it could talk it'd be fluent in German).
> 
> View attachment 6739658


Congratulations!! The blue dial version is haunting me since I tried it on.


----------



## omeglycine

blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations!! The blue dial version is haunting me since I tried it on.


Thanks! And I understand the haunting; they're all exceptionally nice in my eyes.


----------



## cwatchman




----------



## bladerunnersj27

My Muhle Glashutte SAR Rescue timer at work.


----------



## Heljestrand

Limes automatic


----------



## HubertCumberdale

schrop said:


> I finally got my NOMOS and my vintage Glashutte off my wrist to put on this one, which I just love.
> And this watch is accompanying me on an hour drive to Columbus this evening to see Protomartyr (the 4th time I've seen the band live in 9 months).
> View attachment 6741882


I haven't been able to stop raving about this Sixties Iconic ever since I saw your pics of it in December last year. Was so close to pulling the trigger on one recently but the crappy Australian dollar, higher local import taxes and an upcoming holiday have all conspired against me. Every time I see your pics I feel like I made the wrong decision... :think:


----------



## schrop

HubertCumberdale said:


> I haven't been able to stop raving about this Sixties Iconic ever since I saw your pics of it in December last year. Was so close to pulling the trigger on one recently but the crappy Australian dollar, higher local import taxes and an upcoming holiday have all conspired against me. Every time I see your pics I feel like I made the wrong decision... :think:


Have you called one of the Tourbillon boutiques? They are all plugged in to where the watches are I think. I picked Miami mostly out of the blue, but I'd venture a guess any of them can help you figure out which colors are where. I didn't get the impression the run of them was super limited, but I was told that people were not biting in the US.

Anyway, here's hoping for a rebound of the AUD!


----------



## orangenSaft

My humble and unassuming Tutima Pacific 670. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

thejollywatcher said:


> Can't stop drooling over your Metro!
> 
> What's the L2L of this sweet piece?


Thanks, I really love it as well. By my crude measurement with a ruler the lug to lug is 43.5-44 mm.


----------



## jonathanp77




----------



## ninzeo

jonathanp77 said:


>


Wonderful! Mind me asking what strap that is exactly?


----------



## jonathanp77

ninzeo said:


> Wonderful! Mind me asking what strap that is exactly?


It's the minimalist ASC 2P Java from www.artisanstrapco.com


----------



## rokoce

Something "new" (to me) today. Chronometer grade J83 inside and great condition for a fifty-something fella, I really like it.


----------



## martin_blank

brunemto said:


> The Hafenmeister
> 
> View attachment 6671298


So lovely..

Do you have any more pics if this watch? Also what was the experience like ordering from Hentschel?


----------



## hked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen




----------



## schrop

Rockin' a vintage cardigan and new t-shirt from a band I saw last night


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Just picked up my first Damasko from the sales forum, a DA46. It arrived two days ago. I have it on a Di-Modell Chronisimo that he included for the time being.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Just arrived yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

GO again today


----------



## jayabharath




----------



## umarrajs

U2


----------



## gward4

Been wearing the Stowa Flieger Chrono a lot lately.


----------



## 11pennreserve

Stuck in traffic this cold a.m.


----------



## thejollywatcher

umarrajs said:


> U2
> 
> View attachment 6762554


I get a BIG itch every time I see this one!


----------



## BigBoss0311

Got my wife an early Valentine's Day gift. She is not really a watch person, but she is German, and loves all things German!


----------



## Spunwell

Ahoi today while we wait for a possible storm, so far it looks like we're in the clear.


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

schrop said:


> I finally got my NOMOS and my vintage Glashutte off my wrist to put on this one, which I just love.
> And this watch is accompanying me on an hour drive to Columbus this evening to see Protomartyr (the 4th time I've seen the band live in 9 months).
> View attachment 6741882


Stunning watch. Terrific band.


----------



## Dylan80

On a new grey cordura strap.


----------



## orangenSaft

Dylan80 said:


> On a new grey cordura strap.


Cool combo. That watch looks great with grey.


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Bradjhomes

automatikno1 said:


> View attachment 6789930


Sharp!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wedgehammer

Alternating between these two Germans this week...


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine

wedgehammer said:


> Alternating between these two Germans this week...


Very nice! The Tutima is especially right up my alley.


----------



## thejollywatcher

wedgehammer said:


> Alternating between these two Germans this week...


There's something about airplane hands.....

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

-whoa-


----------



## wedgehammer

omeglycine said:


> Very nice! The Tutima is especially right up my alley.


Thanks! Though it is my least loved Lemania because I miss the 24-hour indicator which I'm very fond of


----------



## wedgehammer

thejollywatcher said:


> There's something about airplane hands.....
> Sent from Tapatalk


Indeed! That, the central chrono sec/mins and the 24-hour indicator are my fave features of this movement. Thanks!


----------



## gward4

Some Tourby lawless lume this afternoon.


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Schalosch

@Brad: soooo nice this blue! 

Dornblueth for me again this week:


----------



## ehansen




----------



## orangenSaft

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6803242


Wow, that is a stunner.


----------



## Spunwell

Senator Sixties today


----------



## soaking.fused

Flieger on sand NATO


----------



## wkw

Archi pilot 39










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

Coffee time.


----------



## schrop

Bringing "order" and "law" to the world with my NOMOS today...


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine

wkw said:


> Archi pilot 39 Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking the 42H on bracelet is my next purchase (though should probably spend a bit more time enjoying the 2 other watches I've bought recently). Looks great on your wrist.


----------



## thejames1

U1 on olive leather









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage finally arrived today and I couldn't be happier! The overall feel and comfort on the wrist, the classic look but still something different, the double inner coated domed sapphire crystal and of course the dependable 2824-2 movement powering everything. Sorry for the photo quality, from the cell, but you really have to see and feel these in person to get the full pleasure!


----------



## omeglycine

A little better stopped-in-the-car pic than earlier


----------



## wkw

Muhle terra sport ll










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

omeglycine said:


> A little better stopped-in-the-car pic than earlier
> 
> View attachment 6824890


Absolutely love this one, I hope GO brings back the sport line someday.


----------



## Spunwell

Junghans Meister chronoscope for me today


----------



## ehansen




----------



## schrop

My 8 research seminar students are not gonna know what hit 'em!


----------



## cle_steve

356 Sa on a hirsch forest strap and Sinn deployment clasp. Moving onto classic Sinn steel bracelet soon!


----------



## Zweig




----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## soaking.fused

schrop said:


> My 8 research seminar students are not gonna know what hit 'em!
> 
> View attachment 6833074
> 
> 
> View attachment 6833082


Great piece.
I have these same socks. (Not the shirt, though, is nice)


----------



## sucram

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6803242


Nice strap. I ordered a Hadley Roma sand cordura for mine. I think the light coloured strap will bring out the blue dial even more. Will upload a photo of it once I put it on.


----------



## Bradjhomes

sucram said:


> Nice strap. I ordered a Hadley Roma sand cordura for mine. I think the light coloured strap will bring out the blue dial even more. Will upload a photo of it once I put it on.


I'd be interested to see it. I like this one but I've never quite found the idea strap.


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## schrop

Going vintage today. Cue "Pretty Pimpin'" by Kurt Vile.

Wearing my Dad's fanciest cufflinks and thinking of him and missing him (those were his socks yesterday too). Shoes by To Boot.

About to give a test that my students are really going to hate me for. Oh well - "I'll go out in style" - Cowards Starve, Protomartyr


----------



## schrop

gregspitz said:


> Restored Vintage Glashutte on rare Green Shell cordovan strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Spitz MD,FACS
> Surgeon and
> Leather Artisan
> 922Leather


Inspired choice all the way around. Great piece!


----------



## schrop

gregspitz said:


> Better picture. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Spitz MD,FACS
> Surgeon and
> Leather Artisan
> 922Leather


Looks like a great example of a cal 67.1 ver 4. http://glashuette-archiv.de/media/images/b07gr-13.jpg 
My 67.1 is version 3 but doesn't have the original hands - much thanks to Mike Stuffler for observing this...


----------



## Crumpsa

EZM13


----------



## Heljestrand

This one has been getting wrist time after work hours. Shown with my newly acquired German razor water hone, a S.R. Droescher.


----------



## rokoce

Something new (to me). Junghans Meister with J84. Better than it looked on the eBay photos.


----------



## 41Mets

This morning's sun


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this it's gorgeous


----------



## gward4

The red zone is for loading and unloading only.


----------



## schrop

I only have 3 German watches and I'm not wearing one today just wanted to say I'm thinking of you my homies and I posted in the Montblanc thread


----------



## grsut54

Very nice looking watch!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th

Stowa Marine Silver Dial


----------



## brunemto

Rainer Brand Argus from the Spessart


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

brunemto said:


> Rainer Brand Argus from the Spessart
> 
> View attachment 6871194


that's smoking hot

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen




----------



## thejollywatcher

...and here's my white version.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bdatki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

According to Tourby, Hawaii and Puerto Rico is no longer part of USA. 43 stars - 7 states seceded. 
11 British colonies not 13.
Is this watch predicting the future?


----------



## orangenSaft

Wife's car. Just realized I'd never done a double Deutsch steering wheel pic.


----------



## 41Mets

New phone- means new camera. Also, a sizeable bubble.


----------



## schrop

In Columbus waiting for yo la tengo to start...


----------



## schrop

In Columbus waiting for yo la tengo to start...
View attachment 6878962


----------



## That_Turtle

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6791122


I love that color.


----------



## That_Turtle

schrop said:


> In Columbus waiting for yo la tengo to start...
> View attachment 6878962


"Me with nothing to say / And you in your autumn sweater [Glashütte]"


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## thejames1

Sinn on W&W crimson strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejollywatcher

DC67 on a smooth and supple MKII rubber strap. Perfect for me! 



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hked

Damasko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## orangenSaft

Just in this morning.


----------



## omeglycine

orangenSaft said:


> Just in this morning.


Looks great!

Playing flashlights in the laundry room with my 2 year old:









And a few mins before


----------



## the MJ




----------



## iggy-th




----------



## thejames1

DA46 Black on #8 leather









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ehansen

orangenSaft said:


> View attachment 6899122
> 
> Just in this morning.


This is the Endurance II which was just released?


----------



## mb8780




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

ehansen said:


> This is the Endurance II which was just released?


It is.


----------



## Spunwell

Metro for me today


----------



## aaroniusl

My Metro says good morning to all German watches lovers!


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spunwell

Sinn 240 have a great day everyone!


----------



## Robotaz

Spunwell said:


> Sinn 240 have a great day everyone!


Did you get that from Chase?!?


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## b'oris




----------



## watchdaddy1

It's the 4th what else to wear.
The famous 4



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Tigris

Aristo


----------



## Time On My Hands

I second the Famous Four motion.


----------



## schrop

Oh what's up Board of Directors - glad you are on campus


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Jb330ci

Stowa Watchtime Limited Blue.


----------



## Schalosch

That lume shot is cool!


Switched to my Sinn 103 Ti Ar


----------



## hengkyganda

TGIF everyone :-d


----------



## Spunwell

Robotaz said:


> Did you get that from Chase?!?


No I didn't


----------



## thejames1

Walking track with Sinn 757
Diapal

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## JDCfour

Afternoon Switch to the Sinn Space Chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Dressed a bit differently for today's big meeting.


----------



## inlanding

After a night out

Glen


----------



## CastorTroy3




----------



## orangenSaft

Hard week for the Limes.


----------



## horolicious




----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

Bought some JPM straps and like how they match with my Germans


----------



## Tigris

My steinhart Ocean One Black ceramic


----------



## Rolo Dolo

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

A few days away from switching out the bezel


----------



## orangenSaft




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Schalosch

Still Sinn 103...


----------



## jupiter6

Tigris said:


> My steinhart Ocean One Black ceramic


Isn't Steinhart Swiss, or have I been wrong all this time?


----------



## Schalosch

jupiter6 said:


> Isn't Steinhart Swiss, or have I been wrong all this time?


Umm no, I mean yes 

'Steinhart Watches GmbH
Boschstr.6
86391 Stadtbergen
Germany'
VAT Identification: DE284934099


----------



## omeglycine

Schalosch said:


> Umm no, I mean yes  'Steinhart Watches GmbH Boschstr.6 86391 Stadtbergen Germany' VAT Identification: DE284934099


Watches are made in Switzerland, stated on the dial and their website. Comes up about once a month


----------



## hengkyganda

Happy Chinese New Year guys :-!


----------



## Schalosch

omeglycine said:


> Watches are made in Switzerland...


Of course they are! They copy famous swiss design and use good and solid swiss movements, at a very good price. So the 'swiss made' on the dial is what Günter Steinhart aims for, to sell the watches and indicate quality. This was a good move especially over a decade ago when it started. My SINN from 1999 also has "swiss made" on it for the same reason...and back then it was enough to house a mighty 7750! Nowadays it is harder but also "made in Germany" in considered enough of a quality seal for watches (again), so Sinn went that route....

HOWEVER, if we are asking if Sinn was Swiss at any time, then the answer would be no. The same is true for Steinhart (the brand AND the guy  ).


----------



## Heiner

Coming from the Black Forest - but without cuckoo :-d


----------



## CM HUNTER

omeglycine said:


> Watches are made in Switzerland, stated on the dial and their website. Comes up about once a month


Some obviously missed reading the description outlined for this forum that clearly says "Dedicated to watches MADE In Germany".


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

Tried on a bunch of German watches at a private showing in December and finally getting around to posting them.

I wound up not buying anything but it was nice to see in person how they looked on my 6.5" wrist. In no particular order of preference:

Junghans Meister Agenda - 40mm but it's all dial and overpowered my wrist for being a dressy watch. Oh well, cross the Meisters off my list, but it helped me make the decision on the Max Bill auto.








Nomos Club Automat Datum - 41.5mm but it looked smaller than the Junghans. The long lugs were too much for my wrist.








Nomos Zurich Blaugold - 40mm, that little bit is enough to make it more suitable size-wise. This is a seriously sharp looking watch. Larcenous thoughts crossed my mind but common sense prevailed. 








Sinn 104 St SA - Was interested before but the polished finish was too shiny for me








Sinn 356 - If I didn't swear off on chronos, this would be on my list








Sinn 556I - Not too small, not too big, juuuust right








Sinn U1 - As much as I like the famous design, too big for my wrist


----------



## Schalosch

tincob said:


> Nomos Club Automat Datum - 41.5mm but it looked smaller than the Junghans. The long lugs were too much for my wrist.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sinn 556I - Not too small, not too big, juuuust right


That 556 looks like a perfect fit, very nice!

However, the Club looks also good (I like the watch...). You're right concerning the lugs, but if you could go without automatic, try again the Club Datum at 38.5mm. This should be great for you!


----------



## DCOmegafan

Thank you for those pics. As someone with 6.5 inch wrists, they are particularly helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Nomos Zurich Blaugold - 40mm, that little bit is enough to make it more suitable size-wise. This is a seriously sharp looking watch. Larcenous thoughts crossed my mind but common sense prevailed. 









I sold my Braungold, because I felt guilty having such a great watch and not wearing it often enough. But I am flying out to Frankfurt and thinking of buying this watch again.


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## schrop

Vintage sweater and vintage shirt on this NOMOS day...


----------



## Spunwell

Junghans Meister chronoscope today with a little snow, unfortunately not enough to get me out of work.


----------



## 41Mets

Changed to my newly acquired tegimented bezel. It's like a brand new watch!!


----------



## ehansen

A tad late for happy hour... but that's not stopping me.

Here's to a little Kentucky in Germany. 

Cheers!


----------



## kwang411

Here is my Glashutte Original PanoMaticLunar


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands

The bittersweet taste of acrylic on a Max Bill.

You can idly waste time enjoying the refracted views and light play. 
Equally you can frown at the deep scratch (towards 2) where it somehow came into contact with air that was obviously too hostile.


----------



## anaplian

schrop said:


> Vintage sweater and vintage shirt on this NOMOS day...
> 
> View attachment 7004018


That Orion is gorgeous. I hated the Neomatik Orions on release as they seemed to have lost the minimalist elegance of the original line. However that Champagner is effectively an entirely different watch - it looks great - and more masculine than I expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Uhrmensch

Sixties today
Cheers


----------



## aleksandar0475

Sinn U1000,tegimented submarine steel. Amazing watch and *the best* among many divers I had. Unbelievable German technology.


----------



## schrop

Another pair of my Dad's cufflinks today - these are Frank Lloyd Wright inspired and he got them at a FLW museum somewhere. 
And, of course, my NOMOS. A several-day accuracy check has me wearing this one a lot.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## sergio65

New arrival


----------



## mizzy

Winter sunny day ;-)


----------



## Schalosch

sergio65 said:


> New arrival


Very nice, congrats! I'd love to see a movement shot...on the wrist if necessary for the thread


----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed the GO today and the warmer weather.


----------



## schrop

Well now if that isn't a totally f*%king gorgeous watch I don't know what is.



Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed the GO today and the warmer weather.


----------



## Spunwell

schrop said:


> Well now if that isn't a totally f*%king gorgeous watch I don't know what is.


Thank you sir, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

Schalosch said:


> Very nice, congrats! I'd love to see a movement shot...on the wrist if necessary for the thread


Then I should have taken the Pano inverse 

It was actually a tough call between the panomatic lunar, inverse and pano reserve

I went for simplicity, ease of use (power reserve is useful) and personal taste.

The points I liked in the pano reserve:
- Moon phase is very pretty (on all dial colors), but useless and I don't want to reset it each time I don't wear the watch for a while
- there seems to be a consensus that Caliber 65 is more refined than caliber 90
- the watch is thinner. Panomatic Lunar is too thick for my taste and therefore the case proportion not as balanced as the Panoreserve imho. Note: Many did not report it as a problem so I think this is more obvious on a small wrist.
- I rotate between many watches and a manual wind is therefore much more convenient for me
- Pano (matic) inverse is fantastic but I though I'd get tired of it in the long term ... I find it too expensive knowing there is one complication less (unless you consider the 'inverse' movement a complication)

And the color...this all blue dial is out of this world !!


----------



## Jax

Sinn 103.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726




----------



## briburt

Just arrived - Laco Valencia. Gorgeous simple dial with crazy bright lume. My first German automatic, but sure not to be my last!


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa on Fluco


----------



## rokoce

Not sure if one of "die alte Meister", but it's both old and a Meister.


----------



## Imbiton

An unusual one indeed


----------



## CastorTroy3

What is it? Me likee!


----------



## Hergest

Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E


----------



## jrodpad

This is a recent acquisition and it's "new" for me. It's actually my first purchase through WUS. This forum is very enabling!


----------



## fbones24




----------



## thejames1

DA46 on a Stowa strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## rokoce

Very happy to share my new-to-me vintage Max Bill.


----------



## Tigris

Some new straps for these two


----------



## Luke*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed the GO today and the warmer weather.


I'm a sucker for a big date!


----------



## ivanh0e

*Steinhart Salamander
























*


----------



## ivanh0e

*Steinhart Salamander






*


----------



## ivanh0e

*Steinhart Salamander






*


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 7073562


A good start into the week !


----------



## meganfox17

6xxx K replies & 1 Million+ viewers ???!!!!!. Holy Crap !! is that some sort of World Record or something ????!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

laco


----------



## WatchNut22

l














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jchfriis

This one came in the mail yesterday:


----------



## rokoce

Another Junghans ... in-house cal. J85/S10, hacking seconds, swan neck regulator ... love it.


----------



## Solomente

GO PanoReserve on this sunny and unseasonably warm February 16


----------



## smalleq




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## schrop

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 7100690


Totally beautiful.

I show my wife a marine watch like a Dornblueth: 
"boring"

I show my wife a marine watch like a Hentschel:
"boring"

I show my wife a technically innovative watch; dressy, simple, like a Habring2:
"boring"

sad face, sad face, sad face


----------



## omeglycine

schrop said:


> Totally beautiful.
> 
> I show my wife a marine watch like a Dornblueth:
> "boring"
> 
> I show my wife a marine watch like a Hentschel:
> "boring"
> 
> I show my wife a technically innovative watch; dressy, simple, like a Habring2:
> "boring"
> 
> sad face, sad face, sad face


Thankfully my wife likes simple and boring, otherwise I never would have stood a chance


----------



## painterspal

My new Muhle Terrasport Lufthansa


----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing the Metro today


----------



## thejollywatcher

This watch is just magical to my eyes :-! 



Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed wearing the Metro today


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hengkyganda

earlier this morning...
really love a sunny day


----------



## gregspitz

Gluten tag

















Greg Spitz MD,FACS
Surgeon and
Leather Artisan


----------



## watchman94

Not the best pic but Steinhart makes a great GMT and I have to say I like the recently acquired blue strap. It goes quite well with the Pepsi dial IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

gregspitz said:


> Gluten tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Spitz MD,FACS
> Surgeon and
> Leather Artisan


Something looks off--the strap and buckle don't look like Nomos, and something seems off about the date. Could just be the way the pics were taken.


----------



## StufflerMike

flyingpicasso said:


> Something looks off--the strap and buckle don't look like Nomos, and something seems off about the date. Could just be the way the pics were taken.


Could be. The buckle isn't polished (?), the case is. Buckle too big for a Nomos. No good match, imho.


----------



## TgeekB

gregspitz said:


> Gluten tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg Spitz MD,FACS
> Surgeon and
> Leather Artisan


Isn't gluten something you find in wheat and grains? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

flyingpicasso said:


> Something looks off--the strap and buckle don't look like Nomos, and something seems off about the date. Could just be the way the pics were taken.


That's because it's a custom strap he made himself. He frequently posts pics of his straps; the guy does nice work, at least from the pics I've seen. Agreed the buckle is not as refined as a Nomos, at least the newer ones; but his buckle looks better than the older Nomos buckles, which have a pretty cheap look and feel in my opinion.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

I just enjoy this watch so much.


----------



## Mchu004

Just arrived yesterday, my new STOWA Marine Automatic. More than likely not my last German!






​


----------



## Hergest

Mühle Glashütte Teutonia II


----------



## gregspitz

dhtjr said:


> That's because it's a custom strap he made himself. He frequently posts pics of his straps; the guy does nice work, at least from the pics I've seen. Agreed the buckle is not as refined as a Nomos, at least the newer ones; but his buckle looks better than the older Nomos buckles, which have a pretty cheap look and feel in my opinion.


Gluten tag was a joke on me from my autocorrect! The watch is 100% authentic and the strap is custom. Nomos straps have very little taper and this one is 20-16. I have several different styles of buckles but this one seems to be a favorite. Just having fun

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

gregspitz said:


> Gluten tag was a joke on me from my autocorrect! The watch is 100% authentic and the strap is custom. Nomos straps have very little taper and this one is 20-16. I have several different styles of buckles but this one seems to be a favorite. Just having fun
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hate autocorrect. Autoincorrect is more like it. The strap looks good in general. Honesty abounds on the German forum, in brutal version more often than not. German thing I guess.


----------



## schrop

8.5 hr road trip begins now


----------



## thejames1

DA46 on green isofrane








Been wanting to try this combo out for awhile! Now to find a black buckle...

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

thejames1 said:


> DA46 on green isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been wanting to try this combo out for awhile! Now to find a black buckle...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Great strap choice. Compliments the DA46 really well.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Enjoyed my Orion so much yesterday that I lifted my kid's Club this morning. Great watches!


----------



## AzHadEnuf

schrop said:


> 8.5 hr road trip begins now
> 
> View attachment 7124250


Killer dial on a killer watch!


----------



## Heljestrand

Sold a German..................bought a German. An impressive simple tool.


----------



## jupiter6

Heljestrand said:


> Sold a German..................bought a German. An impressive simple tool.


Did you sell the Limes?


----------



## Heljestrand

Yes, I sold the Limes. Ironically it felt too large for my wrist and was a compromise to my original choice, the Damasko. It was a then current funds situation and wanting to try a German piece choice. I sold it and a vintage Seiko to fund this opportune find.


----------



## jupiter6

Heljestrand said:


> Yes, I sold the Limes. Ironically it felt too large for my wrist and was a compromise to my original choice, the Damasko. It was a then current funds situation and wanting to try a German piece choice. I sold it and a vintage Seiko to fund this opportune find.


I see
You didn't sound very enthusiastic about it in your review.


----------



## Heljestrand

jupiter6 said:


> I see
> You didn't sound very enthusiastic about it in your review.


I am certain I am in the minority as the Ickler watches are well received. For a roughly $659 watch at the time I found it punched below it's weight. A pre-loved Damasko at $875 exceeds my personal expectations. The case and crown are superior, the DA36 is distinguished in design proportion as well IMO.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## tincob

Brad, that brown strap is the perfect shade for the green bezel. It's not easy for me to choose the right brown strap.

I only know after I install it whether it looks right or not.


----------



## Bradjhomes

tincob said:


> Brad, that brown strap is the perfect shade for the green bezel. It's not easy for me to choose the right brown strap.
> 
> I only know after I install it whether it looks right or not.


I know what you mean. I had trikpa (CloverStraps) make me a similar one for a different watch and then realised the same leather would be perfect for this watch. The green stitches just bring it all together.


----------



## watchman94

Came home this weekend and saw my package arrived.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko at Zephyrhills Auto Auction Florida USA


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## mfaraday

Nice weather today!


----------



## thejames1

Heljestrand said:


> Sold a German..................bought a German. An impressive simple tool.


This is a great combo. Been loving my Damasko since I got mine. What is the strap?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

757 on C&B strap

























Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Heljestrand

thejames1 said:


> This is a great combo. Been loving my Damasko since I got mine. What is the strap?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


 Thanks and I agree! The strap is a Timefactors Canvas and was included in the transaction with LH2 (Larry). The original Damasko strap as well but this one is a nice contrast and very comfortable.


----------



## thejames1

Heljestrand said:


> Thanks and I agree! The strap is a Timefactors Canvas and was included in the transaction with LH2 (Larry). The original Damasko strap as well but this one is a nice contrast and very comfortable.


Thanks! Just looked these up, and these canvas straps are only £5!!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## eblackmo

archimede


----------



## eblackmo

schrop said:


> 8.5 hr road trip begins now
> 
> View attachment 7124250


awesome dial


----------



## eblackmo

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 7108441


Nice. I have been giving serious consideration to buying a T1 or maybe a U212.....


----------



## gward4

sergio65 said:


>


Really fantastic photo.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## thejames1

DA46 on C&B strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Spunwell

This little guy today


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## diocletian

smalleq said:


>


That's an amazing watch,I've been keeping one eye open for the same..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $teve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

diocletian said:


> That's an amazing watch,I've been keeping one eye open for the same..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks really loving it. Just picked up the rubber strap for it on Thursday.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Stowa 1938










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Strangely, every time I see that watch a small puddle appears on my shirts right below my chin area.
Great watch.


Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 7162002


----------



## rokoce

Somewhere high above the Alps.


----------



## schrop

Two shots yesterday while driving (yes, again, all day - yuck) and one today while grading papers (also yuck).
View attachment 7168650


View attachment 7168674


View attachment 7168698


I am actively looking for another dial color of this exact watch. I know where 2 of the dials colors are in the US (and there aren't many in total) and am looking for one other dial color internationally.

This is potentially stupid because if I pull the trigger there goes a hefty portion of the total budget toward a higher-end piece. I am just about to travel to the Caribbean (early March); my wife and I will be in Gustavia, St. Barths and on Saint Martin, and there are tons of high-end places to shop.

But, since I love this piece, I am considering another just like it.

Crazy. I have no idea what will happen in the next 3 weeks (except for getting three vintage pieces back from servicing).


----------



## sndauva

View attachment 7169834


----------



## orangenSaft

Strap change test on the Limes. Old brown bomber leather I had laying around. Debating a BC 300 while they sort me a bracelet.


----------



## T_Dale




----------



## robncircus

Ordered a fully polished bor bracelet for this tonight. Should complement the watch well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Stowa Flieger Chrono today. Cheers.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Sixties today
Cheers


----------



## rob_honer

Here is my one and only German


----------



## T_Dale

One more time...


----------



## That_Turtle

Damaskos, all the way down. On a ToxicNato.


----------



## ehansen




----------



## schrop

Subverting the dominant gender paradigm today, y'all. University's annual Tea with the Feminists is today, hosted by my wife the Women's Studies Director, so serious pink it is.

View attachment 7192834


----------



## thejames1

DA46 on crimson W&W strap








Loving this combo today. Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## briburt

Autran & Viala Éremitage


----------



## sergio65

finally received the strap


----------



## T_Dale

That is one lovely time keeper


----------



## T_Dale

nice shot!


----------



## Orsoni

Old logo :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Doing product testing with a new arrival...the "small" EZM 8.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Tourby Pilot hand made dial


----------



## mizzy

Teutonia II


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa


----------



## sndauva




----------



## sndauva

Sinn 356sa


----------



## Spunwell

Senator sixties for a chilly, gloomy day here


----------



## horolicious

Sold it. Missed it. Bought again.


----------



## WatchNut22

Meister Anker

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Just switched this from the bracelet to the canvas strap. Much better me thinks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigris

My Defakto this evening :sunglasses:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Spunwell said:


> Senator sixties for a chilly, gloomy day here


Simply exquisite! 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

thejollywatcher said:


> Simply exquisite!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Many thanks, I love it as well!


----------



## watchman94

Love my new piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

My vintage Glashutte is back from repair!

View attachment 7218802


----------



## Tigris

In pub on way home:beer::beer:


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## automatikno1




----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one all ...Rasmus..very solid,legible and accurate...good lume


----------



## DaveandStu

WatchNut22 said:


> Just switched this from the bracelet to the canvas strap. Much better me thinks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good way to wear..looks better as well IMHO ....


----------



## Johnp_g

Happy Birthday to me. My present to myself for my 50th.


----------



## harry0555

My praetorian automatic military diver.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## logan2z

Spunwell said:


> Senator sixties for a chilly, gloomy day here


That would brighten anyone's day.


----------



## logan2z

TOPTISHKIN said:


> View attachment 7209946
> 
> Sold it. Missed it. Bought again.


Beautiful, my favorite Nomos. I fell in love with it at the last Watchbuys show I attended.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ar.Parask

Only have this for less than a week but I absolutely love it. Impressed by the quality and the no nonsense look!


----------



## sergio65

This one has called my wrist its permanent home (almost  )


----------



## DummySmacks

Doing stuff around the house with...


----------



## orangenSaft

You guys might get sick of this, but I only own 2 Germans! Next up is a BC rubber deployant for the hopefully close warm weather ahead here in the midwest.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

In the park with kids. Can the sand and a watch get along?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## the MJ




----------



## DaveandStu

EZM10...just keeps takin a beltin...have a good one all....Dave


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## sergio65




----------



## schrop

Man this thread today is on fire! Great straps, btw, for those who have changed them out.
And I love the Sinn 556i but my wife, man, she really does not like a lot of the watches I do.

OK two observations from me about wearing my champagne NOMOS today:
1st pic - I love the deep burgundy with the strap and dial color. Really works well I think.
2nd pic - what is a psychologist doing in a chemistry lab? Some cool new research...

View attachment 7257210


View attachment 7257346


----------



## Armchair

automatikno1 said:


>


Nice strap/watch combo.


----------



## omeglycine

schrop said:


> ...And I love the Sinn 556i but my wife, man, she really does not like a lot of the watches I do.


Her problem, your wrist


----------



## thejames1

DA46 on green two piece nato








Matching hardware 








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## soaking.fused

Crab-stuffed scallops


----------



## craigmorin4555

]Triton on leather 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

Kazimon 1500 Bronze Diver, on a 'gator strap by WatchStrappedCo.

View attachment 7280074


View attachment 7280090


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke*

Enjoying some Spanish sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Switched to the stock strap from my Divers Sixty-Five and I really like how it looks.


----------



## motzbueddel

Today my new to me Laco Mannheim.









All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

The Argus


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Jax

Still by far the best steel bracelet I've ever owned and really the only one I love.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Another Stowa says hi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Archimede pilot 39H










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## chris slack

simple,clean and well proportioned.i really like it.do you have a pic of the back ?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Squeezealexio

love me a vintage german watch !


----------



## DummySmacks

Squeezealexio said:


> love me a vintage german watch !


That's a beautiful watch, enjoy!


----------



## thejames1

144 today








New shoes for this one are landing today!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## mizzy

Still Mühle ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Hergest

Another guesswork post. Is it really that hard to type what the watch is?


----------



## qcjulle

Finally got a new deployant clasp so this one will be seeing a lot more wrist time.


----------



## thejames1

Couple photos I took today for Instagram's H2H copycat

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## orangenSaft

Limes on the newly arrived Bonetto rubber with deployant clasp. Extremely comfortable, and smells great!


----------



## gward4

1938 on this sunny Friday


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Stowa Flieger just landed yesterday.


----------



## brunemto

chris slack said:


> simple,clean and well proportioned.i really like it.do you have a pic of the back ?


[/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## chris slack

oh dear,i can feel a divorce coming on !!


----------



## lgs2

thejames1 said:


> Couple photos I took today for Instagram's H2H copycat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


That looks like that is a textbook on welding? Nice watch too!


----------



## thejames1

lgs2 said:


> That looks like that is a textbook on welding? Nice watch too!


Thanks! The book was Manual of Steel Construction, LRFD. Haven't been opening it much, but I did make a good back drop 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Spunwell

Hergest said:


> Another guesswork post. Is it really that hard to type what the watch is?


If you don't know what watch it is you can always ask, no need to be snarky, just sayin.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## hengkyganda

Simplicity & Complexity :-d


----------



## sergio65

nice straps!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk


----------



## Tony Abbate

Glashutte Original Senator Sixties wearing a vintage dark brown crocodile strap


----------



## soaking.fused

Tony Abbate said:


> Glashutte Original Senator Sixties wearing a vintage dark brown crocodile strap


Looks killer. Fancy this.


----------



## schrop

Tried this one on today; really lovely watch. Congratulations on yours!



sergio65 said:


>


----------



## Hergest

Spunwell said:


> If you don't know what watch it is you can always ask, no need to be snarky, just sayin.


Why not just say in the first place? Why so lazy? Why waste a post asking about what could have been said in the first place? Simple really.


----------



## sergio65

schrop said:


> Tried this one on today; really lovely watch. Congratulations on yours!


Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike

Hergest said:


> Why not just say in the first place? Why so lazy? Why waste a post asking about what could have been said in the first place? Simple really.


Both of you aired your views, thanks for that but now its time to stop.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## ehansen

Mucking with electronics today

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Robotaz

Is this German enough? I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## maedox

Stowa Flieger Auto


----------



## hengkyganda

something simple ;-)


----------



## andyip125

Newly acquired Junghans Meister Chrono


----------



## Bueller67

View attachment 7351026


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## cadeallaw

My biggest complaint with this watch is that it looks like this only 3% of the time... in every other light, it has a silver face with black hands...


----------



## Spunwell

cadeallaw said:


> My biggest complaint with this watch is that it looks like this only 3% of the time... in every other light, it has a silver face with black hands...


Maybe go outside more often? It looks great to me.


----------



## wkw

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

My goodness, another NOMOS in the Dayton area? ALRIGHT! 


cadeallaw said:


> My biggest complaint with this watch is that it looks like this only 3% of the time... in every other light, it has a silver face with black hands...


----------



## Orsoni

cadeallaw said:


> My biggest complaint with this watch is that it looks like this only 3% of the time... in every other light, it has a silver face with black hands...


If you could see a rainbow every day, they wouldn't seem so special :-d


----------



## thejames1

757 diapal on Clover strap 








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## xxjorelxx




----------



## thejollywatcher

wkw said:


> Tutima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simply sublime. I think I might have to get one.....


----------



## thejames1

Ready for tomorrow. Not my usual routine, but some strap madness









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Tigris

Aristo!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

thejollywatcher said:


> Simply sublime. I think I might have to get one.....


Thanks thejoywatcher.

It's a simple and low profile watch. However, it shines to you once you pay attention to it. I really like this FX line from Tutima.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Just arrived. I've liked the Club for many years. Not sure why it took me so long to finally get one.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## Jax

Sinn 756 for me today!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Me too!










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jax

thejollywatcher said:


> Me too!


Great minds think alike. I like how the GMT hand tells you in which time zone the photo was taken!


----------



## bladerunnersj27

My new Temption


----------



## omeglycine

bladerunnersj27 said:


> My new Temption
> View attachment 7387506


Wunderbar!


----------



## omeglycine

Switched over to a Staib mesh today:


----------



## gward4

omeglycine said:


> Switched over to a Staib mesh today:
> 
> View attachment 7400250


Congrats on the Club!


----------



## schrauth

Dornbluth Regulator


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## supawabb




----------



## rokoce

Sorry for the bad lightning, but it's from the shop. Anyway, tried the Minimatik earlier today. I wasn't really impressed. It sure is a nice watch (like any Nomos) but it didn't feel worth the price tag in my eyes. It's not incredibly thin at 8.75mm (not thick, of course, just not super thin by my book), on the smaller side with short lugs. I like the red hands though.


----------



## Bradjhomes

rokoce said:


> Sorry for the bad lightning, but it's from the shop. Anyway, tried the Minimatik earlier today. I wasn't really impressed. It sure is a nice watch (like any Nomos) but it didn't feel worth the price tag in my eyes. It's not incredibly thin at 8.75mm (not thick, of course, just not super thin by my book), on the smaller side with short lugs. I like the red hands though.
> View attachment 7412482


I wasn't such a fan either. Ended up missing the Nomos longer lugs!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rokoce

With a view over the Catalonian cliffs.


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot 42B


----------



## Ollek

Sporting up the Tangente, yay or nay?

via Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

Ollek said:


> View attachment 7429490
> 
> 
> Sporting up the Tangente, yay or nay?
> 
> via Tapatalk


Yay but the strap is too thick. for this watch, a flat strap goes much much better. Try a Cordovan like those on Nomos.


----------



## thejames1

EZM 13 just in








Expect to see a lot of this one this week!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Wanderfalken

Happy Pi Day everyone!









And of course the pie.


----------



## Jax

Wanderfalken said:


> Happy Pi Day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the pie.


Glad to see you're wearing the Antea! What a great looking watch. Happy Pi day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## thejames1

Einsatzzeitmesser 13 on a Choice Cuts strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## omeglycine

Holding my daughter


----------



## CM HUNTER

Ollek said:


> View attachment 7429490
> 
> 
> Sporting up the Tangente, yay or nay?
> 
> via Tapatalk


Actually, I kinda like it. The thickness shortens up those long lugs.


----------



## Jax

Sinn 756.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Still on island time; first time wearing the Sixties since coming back. Signed, Mr. Linen


----------



## eblackmo

Archimede


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## birdynamnam

P1190029 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## 41Mets

Just arrived


----------



## Spunwell

Earlier today at the doctors office.










Latter enjoying the glorious weather.


----------



## gward4

41Mets said:


> Just arrived


That's a beauty! Congratulations.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## 41Mets

gward4 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty! Congratulations.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Of course all good things come to those who try to patiently wait!  it's truly gorgeous.


----------



## 41Mets

Beautiful dial


----------



## 41Mets

mbessinger12 said:


> I like that strap! Where did you get it?


If you're asking about mine, it's a custom strap from Bcatt straps out of the UK.


----------



## Fox143

Happy St Patrick's Day! Wife's Nomos Orion


----------



## Emospence

Awesome.


----------



## omeglycine

Just in. Need to remove a link and it'll be ready to go.


----------



## 41Mets

Yummy


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## sergio65




----------



## That_Turtle

41Mets said:


> Beautiful dial


Mets colors ;-)


----------



## 41Mets

That_Turtle said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dial
> 
> 
> 
> Mets colors
Click to expand...

Almost!  It's more tan than orange in real life but I'll take it!


----------



## mizzy

U1000 Limited Blue Edition ;-)


----------



## 41Mets

Dark strap


----------



## whoa

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Jb330ci

The Stowa Blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Flying between washing dishes and son's hockey with my tourby vintage (with +2 seconds per day, I am never late for kitchen and trash duty)


----------



## jonathanp77

Copper dial Sinn 356 Flieger today


----------



## ayuboi86

and so I have been pushed over the edge..

i know that there's the blue timeless Orion now that is stunning in it's own right, but this is still the one that speaks to me!


----------



## ahsan

hked said:


> Damasko
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May i know the name of this model? Price too.


----------



## hked

Damasko DA36. You can check pricing here and many would advise getting the pricey bracelet at the same time.

http://www.damasko-watches.com/models/three-hand-models/classic/da36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## iceman767

Basic cal. 3133 mechanical hand winding chronograph


----------



## Bradjhomes

iceman767 said:


> View attachment 7500370
> 
> Handwound in house movement


In-house? I thought they were highly decorated 3133s?


----------



## iceman767

indeed i stand corrected


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

SINN, of corse


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike

March 20, 2016 Baselworld

This on my wrist, only for a couple of minutes, the new Stowa Flieger Professional


----------



## Jax

stuffler said:


> March 20, 2016 Baselworld
> 
> This on my wrist, only for a couple of minutes, the new Stowa Flieger Professional


What a quirky design! What were your thoughts? Looks like a reasonable size. How big is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1190441 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## thejames1

stuffler said:


> March 20, 2016 Baselworld
> 
> This on my wrist, only for a couple of minutes, the new Stowa Flieger Professional


Love the bezel!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cfw

Does this count as a German









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65

for sure!


----------



## StufflerMike

cfw said:


> Does this count as a German...


It does.


----------



## noregrets




----------



## velorider

My Muhle


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition


----------



## geauxtigers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

stuffler said:


> It does.


Any reason why most of the Glashutte Spezimatics on eBay are in Poland? For an inexpensive, vintage German watch some of them look fairly nice. Seems a little odd though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Muhle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

So, looking at your Instagram account, do you have more than one Orion? 
I've certainly thought of it. Totally classic design, super well made and comfortable, etc. 
OK now I've decided to wear mine today (getting my Sixties off my wrist after a few days straight...)



jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Orion Midnight Edition


----------



## cfw

TgeekB said:


> Any reason why most of the Glashutte Spezimatics on eBay are in Poland? For an inexpensive, vintage German watch some of them look fairly nice. Seems a little odd though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wouldnt know, I got mine at a fleamarket in South Africa 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Vintage shirt and acrylic sweater...

View attachment 7526098


----------



## jonathanp77

schrop said:


> So, looking at your Instagram account, do you have more than one Orion?
> I've certainly thought of it. Totally classic design, super well made and comfortable, etc.
> OK now I've decided to wear mine today (getting my Sixties off my wrist after a few days straight...)


You are correct. I have more than one Orion: the white silver dial 35 and this Midnight Edition. They definitely have a timeless classic design. Though I would love to have a Sixties.


----------



## eblackmo

laco


----------



## Jax

Sinn 103 on green shell cordovan.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

schrop said:


> Vintage shirt and acrylic sweater...


Let's try again...


----------



## edhchoe

jonathanp77 said:


> You are correct. I have more than one Orion: the white silver dial 35 and this Midnight Edition. They definitely have a timeless classic design. Though I would love to have a Sixties.


I love my Orion Weiss 35mm also. I used to have a Tangente for a short while but it was not for me. I am wanting to buy another Nomos with alpha movement but I keep gravitating toward only Orion. I do not even wear my Orion often but I just love the design...


----------



## thejames1

144 on a notched canvas strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cfw

schrop said:


> Let's try again...
> 
> View attachment 7534010


Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Got a double sunburst in this photo


----------



## schrop

I really am grateful for my wife suggesting the champagne version. One of the tops of my small collection.


cfw said:


> Stunning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Quite casual with the champagne NOMOS Orion today.


----------



## Jax

schrop said:


> Quite casual with the champagne NOMOS Orion today.
> 
> View attachment 7541834


I absolutely love the unconventionality of this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Today I sold my Seiko baby tuna and my Helberg bronze to make way for a new, sorta spur of the moment purchase. I've liked my Germans so much and the flieger, which I used to think was so boring, is very intriguing now. So here's the newest incoming to go with my Sinn UX and 103 a sa b.


----------



## blowfish89

^Congrats! Would be even better without the new Stowa logo :-d


----------



## 41Mets

blowfish89 said:


> ^Congrats! Would be even better without the new Stowa logo. It's almost blacked out


Thanks. Well, it was a good price, I think, and I don't mind the logo.


----------



## Jax

41Mets said:


> Thanks. Well, it was a good price, I think, and I don't mind the logo.


Great watch. I used to have one (no logo). Sold it because I wanted the functionality of a chronograph but otherwise it was a near perfect watch. I thought it looked great on a light brown strap. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing my GO today.


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa


----------



## cfw

Zee Zherman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Laco Vintage today


----------



## 41Mets

Put the SDR bezel back on last night. While I like the tegimented as a change of pace, this is the look for me!


----------



## merl

Finally a German watch again in my collection

















Yes, I did a jonathanp77 on this one


----------



## schrop

Casual at work just waiting till some music tonight...
View attachment 7551402

View attachment 7551410


----------



## DummySmacks

went with the Seatime Prodiver Titanium today...love this watch, but it's too bad Stowa does not make a matching titanium bracelet. However, the rubber strap is excellent.


----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46 on W&W strap









From lastnight








Have a good one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## mizzy

"Die" Watch ;-)


----------



## whoa

DummySmacks said:


> went with the Seatime Prodiver Titanium today...love this watch, but it's too bad Stowa does not make a matching titanium bracelet. However, the rubber strap is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 7551546


I'm pretty sure they announced that they'll make one for it!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Bradjhomes

whoa said:


> I'm pretty sure they announced that they'll make one for it!
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Indeed they did. No word/sight of it from Baselworld though.


----------



## whoa

Bradjhomes said:


> Indeed they did. No word/sight of it from Baselworld though.


Okay cool! That watch really deserves a bracelet! But I'm a bracelet guy so must be biased! ? then it probably ain't coming the next few months..

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Bradjhomes

whoa said:


> Okay cool! That watch really deserves a bracelet! But I'm a bracelet guy so must be biased!  then it probably ain't coming the next few months..
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Sure does. I like my (stainless steel) Seatime, but I love it when I put it back on the bracelet. It just works so well.


----------



## whoa

Bradjhomes said:


> Sure does. I like my (stainless steel) Seatime, but I love it when I put it back on the bracelet. It just works so well.


It really does! If you ever come to Denmark I'd like to see it ;-) especially on the blue bezel!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## DummySmacks

whoa said:


> I'm pretty sure they announced that they'll make one for it!
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


It's funny because yesterday I was checking everyone's post for the day, though I can't remember if it was in this thread or in the Affordables forum, but I saw Brad's post of his Seatime on a metal bracelet, and I couldn't help contacting Stowa and asking them what's the deal with a titanium bracelet. I asked them if they made them or had plans to make them, and their reply was that they don't make them and they're not planning to. I don't know if they are planning to make titanium bracelets and are keeping their plans close to the vest or if they're being honest. But having dealt with their customer service and knowing how great they are, I can't see them misleading me. At any rate, I hope you guys are right because I'd pick up a bracelet in a heartbeat.


----------



## whoa

DummySmacks said:


> It's funny because yesterday I was checking everyone's post for the day, though I can't remember if it was in this thread or in the Affordables forum, but I saw Brad's post of his Seatime on a metal bracelet, and I couldn't help contacting Stowa and asking them what's the deal with a titanium bracelet. I asked them if they made them or had plans to make them, and their reply was that they don't make them and they're not planning to. I don't know if they are planning to make titanium bracelets and are keeping their plans close to the vest or if they're being honest. But having dealt with their customer service and knowing how great they are, I can't see them misleading me. At any rate, I hope you guys are right because I'd pick up a bracelet in a heartbeat.


Huh!? That's weird.. I might be way of but I have some idea that I saw an official statement regarding the titanium bracelet! But that would seem weird given your reply from them!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!

Edit:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stowa-releasing-updated-seatime-2778034.html


----------



## DummySmacks

whoa said:


> Huh!? That's weird.. I might be way of but I have some idea that I saw an official statement regarding the titanium bracelet! But that would seem weird given your reply from them!
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stowa-releasing-updated-seatime-2778034.html


Thanks for the link. Given Mr. Schauer's response, I could see them telling me no maybe due to other models they're focusing on, such as those shown at Basel and because we are still somewhat a ways off from summer. Hopefully they'll be official word sometime in the summer or fall. I have no doubt I'll still have the watch in my collection.


----------



## whoa

DummySmacks said:


> Thanks for the link. Given Mr. Schauer's response, I could see them telling me no maybe due to other models they're focusing on, such as those shown at Basel and because we are still somewhat a ways off from summer. Hopefully they'll be official word sometime in the summer or fall. I have no doubt I'll still have the watch in my collection.


Yeah that might be the thing, but still weird they say no to your question imo! But it begs for the bracelet! ;-)

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Simonand

My four Germans till now.









Next would be an Arctos with a Lemania 5100.


----------



## zee218

Nomos Orion 35mm


----------



## up1911fan

jchfriis said:


> One of my present ones:
> 
> View attachment 578761
> 
> 
> My next one will arrive in a couple of days. Really looking forward to this one:
> 
> View attachment 578762


Nice! Those Archimede's are really nice. I'm looking forward to a Pilot bronze pretty quick.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Solomente

zee218 said:


> Nomos Orion 35mm
> View attachment 7558746


Depth of field (more of it) is your friend, not enemy.


----------



## MrTickles

View attachment 7562730


----------



## christo222222

first post in this forum, but i have a few made in Germany pieces, Bronze and copper today


----------



## schrop

Halfway through an 8+ hr road trip to go get my daughter, wearing my trusted companion...


----------



## Kiennor




----------



## gward4

Stowa Flieger Chrono today.


----------



## TripleCalendar

NOMOS Midnight


----------



## 41Mets

TripleCalendar said:


> NOMOS Midnight
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7577754&d=1458924604"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7577778&d=1458924622"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7577786&d=1458924634"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7577802&d=1458924646"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7577818&d=1458924659"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Wow


----------



## ladizha




----------



## creepshow

Finally some sun peeking thru in Seattle..


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa


----------



## schrop

Back on the road for another 8.5 today...


----------



## elp




----------



## silvaticus

Sinn 104 A


----------



## asonstuf

Please forgive me as my watch really doesn't have a home on any forum!


----------



## horolicious

Tourby Pilot, vintage dial.


----------



## schrop

No forgiveness needed and I hope to be joining you as a Felix owner. One of my most wanted watches. Beauty! And function!



asonstuf said:


> Please forgive me as my watch really doesn't have a home on any forum!


----------



## zee218

Solomente said:


> Depth of field (more of it) is your friend, not enemy.


You're absolutely right =) Thanks!


----------



## TNTitan

Not 100% sure this is German... But I bought it in Germany - does that count?


----------



## aaroniusl

Good morning!


----------



## zee218

Good evening!


----------



## Bradjhomes

TripleCalendar said:


> NOMOS Midnight
> 
> View attachment 7577754
> 
> 
> View attachment 7577778
> 
> 
> View attachment 7577786
> 
> 
> View attachment 7577802
> 
> 
> View attachment 7577818


Stunning photos!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## automatikno1

Kemmner Flieger A


----------



## VirtUhr

Mühle in grün


----------



## brightstar

Sinn 104


----------



## 41Mets

Back at work


----------



## horolicious

A little warmth for a gloomy LA morning.


----------



## schrop

TOPTISHKIN said:


> A little warmth for a gloomy LA morning.


Super nice. What shell no. (Color) is that?


----------



## horolicious

schrop said:


> Super nice. What shell no. (Color) is that?


It is the standard Nomos Brown, but sweat and sun gave it some interesting shade.


----------



## LH2

*Outdoor Weiss...
*


----------



## 41Mets

Two things arrived today. An alligator strap for my 103- I admit it's pretty intense- and this Stowa Flieger
The Stowa may be on the small side for my preference but it's great looking.


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## schrop

Very nice photo - check my avatar for my feelings about that portion of a NOMOS dial...



chuasam said:


>


----------



## AzHadEnuf

chuasam said:


>


Great shot. Love the parallel minute and second hands.


----------



## 41Mets

Too small or just right?


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Tried the Orion on Perlon today. Very comfortable. Really made the blue hands pop.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## boomersooner

DSC_0673 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Okay, I'm Getting carried a bit away with the NOMOS on the Perlon straps. I've got to tell you they look and feel really good. Please don't judge me.


----------



## schrop

Can I judge positively? 


AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7604434
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm Getting carried a bit away with the NOMOS on the Perlon straps. I've got to tell you they look and feel really good. Please don't judge me.


----------



## 41Mets

Cool angle in the sunlight


----------



## DummySmacks

40.50.01.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ahoi M8'eys



Nomos that is

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938 today.


----------



## watchdaddy1

gward4 said:


> Stowa 1938 today.


  gotta get me 1 of these I love how the #'s pop right off the dial

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 144 on a GasGasBones strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## imaCoolRobot

gward4 said:


> Stowa 1938 today.


whoa! i want


----------



## ehansen

Greetings from Palo Alto, CA


----------



## icybluesmile




----------



## 41Mets

The yellow gator is back out in the wild


----------



## schrop

41Mets said:


> The yellow gator is back out in the wild


It is a bold move but ultimately a very cool one. I would definitely wear that strap (watch case may be a little large for me)...


----------



## 41Mets

schrop said:


> It is a bold move but ultimately a very cool one. I would definitely wear that strap (watch case may be a little large for me)...


That's just what I like to hear. The straps i have for it, which happen to be many as I 'collected' them while I was waiting for it, are all beautiful but conservative. I wanted something totally different. The more I see it the more I like it. Thanks!!


----------



## omeglycine

Clubbin'


----------



## schrop

Totally casual at work today, wearing shorts even.


----------



## merl

This


----------



## boomersooner

DSC_0680 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## BDIC

Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## JonS1967

CGSshorty said:


>


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Nicely done BDIC


----------



## 41Mets

Nice lighting


----------



## Spunwell

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7604434
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm Getting carried a bit away with the NOMOS on the Perlon straps. I've got to tell you they look and feel really good. Please don't judge me.


No judgment here, I wore mine on the same strap when I owned it. I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Spunwell

Glashutte Original senator sixties, happy hump day everybody!


----------



## mfaraday

Enjoying the Orion Neomatik.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

mfaraday said:


> Enjoying the Orion Neomatik.


oh dear, that's very pretty!
it has a formal yet casual vibe.


----------



## gward4

Spunwell said:


> Glashutte Original senator sixties, happy hump day everybody!


This one stops me every time. Beauty!


----------



## Spunwell

^^^Many thanks!^^^


----------



## 41Mets

gward4 said:


> Spunwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glashutte Original senator sixties, happy hump day everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> This one stops me every time. Beauty!
Click to expand...

Yup. Maybe the most beautiful watch I've ever seen.


----------



## eblackmo

laco


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## schrop

Hey I have a very similar GUB. Yours is a cal 67.1? Beautiful.


mebiuspower said:


>


----------



## schrop

What time is it? IT'S EXAM TIME. And I brought my own apple...


----------



## mebiuspower

schrop said:


> Hey I have a very similar GUB. Yours is a cal 67.1? Beautiful.


Cal 70.1

http://transgressive.selfip.com/Vintage Glashutte Service.pdf


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## schrop

All you NOMOS Orion guys with the Perlon - well, I gotta get me some.


----------



## bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Gray watch for a gray day here, and a tough day at work.


----------



## picklepossy

Just arrived today on bracelet.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## gward4

picklepossy said:


> Just arrived today on bracelet.


That looks so good on the bracelet. Congrats!


----------



## svetoslav




----------



## motzbueddel

Laco today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

gward4 said:


> That looks so good on the bracelet. Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## Tigris

Laco Lume!:grinning:


----------



## 41Mets

Got a flip deployant as a replacement for a broken butterfly one from Panatime- they have amazing customer service by the way- and the flip clasp is so much more comfy!!


----------



## Tigris

My Aristo on a green Bonetto cinturini/ zulu Diver rubber Nato


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## schrop

Vintage Glashutte on campus...


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## thejames1

EZM 13









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## wingman1

glashutte 09-20


----------



## blowfish89

stuffler said:


>


Got it already ?
Darn I love it.


----------



## Swarf

RE: picklepossy's Damasko - Stunning!


----------



## BDIC

Second Stowa this week. Xmas in March / April. 









Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## Armchair




----------



## omeglycine

Wild Sea today. Happy Friday/weekend everyone!


----------



## omeglycine

hoppes-no9 said:


>


I love that one.


----------



## eblackmo

laco


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC on rubber.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

omeglycine said:


> I love that one.


Thank you sir!


----------



## automatikno1

Sinn 103 St Sa


----------



## motzbueddel

Getting ready to go out for dinner with the family wearing my blue Sinn 103.










Greetings,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## chris1987

My first German watch, recently acquired in a trade.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Whoa - source for that strap please? 
Gorgeous.



Bradjhomes said:


>


----------



## Bradjhomes

schrop said:


> Whoa - source for that strap please?
> Gorgeous.


Speidel blue plaid on eBay


----------



## DummySmacks

40.50.01


----------



## 41Mets

Let's Go Mets!!


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla

Look who's looming under my bike jacket.


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR tonight.










Greetings,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## automatikno1

Kemmner Flieger


----------



## sci

Not wrist, but double-shot. Mines (Nomos Club) and hers (Laco Marina 36 Automatic). Both at 36mm.


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## horolicious




----------



## Spunwell

Junghans Meister chronoscope and more spring flowers.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

I really like deep (non-orangey) reds and lighter reds with my champagne Orion.


----------



## Jax

Sinn 103 on steel for a change (I usually wear it on leather).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

Looks pretty good for a 50+ year old fella.


----------



## Spunwell

schrop said:


> I really like deep (non-orangey) reds and lighter reds with my champagne Orion.
> 
> View attachment 7697570


I really love this one, if it had a date function I would be all over it. So nice looking!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## 41Mets

Back on the bracelet where it's a beast!


----------



## schrop

Don't know what I was saying yesterday, I like this with all colors, even on a gray day.


----------



## Solomente

I can still get lost staring into this dial, just like the first time I put it on.


----------



## 41Mets

Somehow, after getting my 103 acrylic, and wearing that for a significant amount of time, I wondered if this would get the time it deserved. Then I put it back on the bracelet and wear it and realize what an incredible watch it is.


----------



## horolicious

Unlike many who drank Omega's cool aid marketing on watch in space, I think if Flieger style watch was good for Gagarin than This Tourby will do for my space tourism trip. I am 165th in line


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Solomente said:


> I can still get lost staring into this dial, just like the first time I put it on.


That is a beauty, what is the model?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

Glashutte Original PanoReserve


----------



## JonS1967

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Absolutely incredible watch! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1190928 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Uhrmensch

Have a great WE all
Cheers


----------



## 41Mets

First time wearing this strap out. It gives the watch a 'cooler', darker look for a very chilly day.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## mfaraday




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## montrealwatchguy

My latest, just bought during a recent trip to Hannover/Frankfurt:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Uhrmensch said:


> Have a great WE all
> Cheers


So hot! Did you consider the round case version of this when you bought it? I think their both gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot 42B


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## 41Mets

What do you think of this glasshütte homage?


----------



## gward4

41Mets said:


> What do you think of this glasshütte homage?


I love that classic look, in general. But I would prefer it without the date window. It detracts from the clean look of the dial. ( a panorama date in the middle might be different). I also think the blue "Z" of the logo is distracting as well. I think the Zepplin text by itself would be better.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## 41Mets

gward4 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this glasshütte homage?
> 
> 
> 
> I love that classic look, in general. But I would prefer it without the date window. It detracts from the clean look of the dial. ( a panorama date in the middle might be different). I also think the blue "Z" of the logo is distracting as well. I think the Zepplin text by itself would be better.
Click to expand...

Anyone else do that style as an affordable?


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Gilby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

U1 for Saturday

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

That_Turtle said:


>


Great combo! This hirsch strap looks great on the black, and will be ready for summer with the rubber lining.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## mfaraday

A very quick wrist shot as I was contemplating which one to let go off today...



Tough decision, but you may now find the Dornbluth in the sales forum. Deciding between these was like choosing a favorite among your children.


----------



## noregrets

My new DK101 on one of my favorite straps and certainly the most comfortable, a matte calf JPH.

I am blown away by this watch. I am a sucker for handwinds but this just takes it to a whole new level.

My first Damasko but it definitely won't be my last.


----------



## logan2z

mfaraday said:


> A very quick wrist shot as I was contemplating which one to let go off today...
> 
> 
> 
> Tough decision, but you may now find the Dornbluth in the sales forum. Deciding between these was like choosing a favorite among your children.


That is a tough one, but if forced I'd probably sell the Dornbluth. It's a beautiful watch but the GO is a cut above IMO.


----------



## logan2z

41Mets said:


> What do you think of this glasshütte homage?


I'm not a big fan of copies and I think the GO is a far nicer watch.


----------



## diablogt

My baby:


----------



## diablogt

The Glashutte all the way



mfaraday said:


> A very quick wrist shot as I was contemplating which one to let go off today...
> 
> 
> 
> Tough decision, but you may now find the Dornbluth in the sales forum. Deciding between these was like choosing a favorite among your children.


----------



## Lemon328i

Archimede 90th Anniversary of Ickler Chronograph


----------



## 41Mets

logan2z said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this glasshütte homage?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of copies and I think the GO is a far nicer watch.
Click to expand...

Of course it is! One of the most beautiful in the market. I just can't afford it ;-)


----------



## gward4

Lemon328i said:


> Archimede 90th Anniversary of Ickler Chronograph


Very nice! I haven't seen many wrist shots of this one yet.


----------



## kevin_b1

Stowa today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

It's the most neutral, low profile watch I have so I'll be wearing it with my suit today for my concert!


----------



## schieper

Happy owner since 3 weeks.


----------



## platinumEX

Swimming lessons for the kiddos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

Nomos Club today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## 41Mets

Two of my favorite things


----------



## BadTrainDriver




----------



## thejames1

144 on a Clover strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

Lume shot added










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diablogt

Half German


----------



## hengkyganda

teutonik tuesday :-!


----------



## briburt

Valencia today.


----------



## DummySmacks

Seatime Prodiver


----------



## schrop

My students are like "Hey loser, stop gazing at your watch and grade our homework, which you've had for a month."


----------



## 41Mets

Posting all three just because it was an amazing angle


----------



## sergio65




----------



## AzHadEnuf

FedEx this morning. Thanks to DavidSW for another seamless transaction.


----------



## Spunwell

I haven't had a chance to post in a couple days, but I am wearing my GO today.


----------



## watchapple

Good morning Hong Kong with GO Panomaticreserve


----------



## ceanag

Cheapie Glashutte but I enjoy wearing this one.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## kit7

Damasko DA44 in a rare bit of evening sunshine.


----------



## merl




----------



## 41Mets

Bradjhomes said:


>


That's hot


----------



## 41Mets

Seemed like a sunny day so I brought out the yellow strap. Really brings out the blue.


----------



## RyanD




----------



## name is Robert Paulson

Archimede 1950


----------



## birdynamnam

P1200388 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## umarrajs

This watch is simply stuck to my wrist (to my surprise) since it was purchased 2 weeks ago...................BIG winner in my book:


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Jax

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 7780482


I love the color. If I were to buy another Stowa it would be this or the turquoise one although I'm not sure if they sell either anymore. Also I'm not sure if it would fit my skinny wrists (6.75").


----------



## omeglycine

Jax said:


> I love the color. If I were to buy another Stowa it would be this or the turquoise one although I'm not sure if they sell either anymore. Also I'm not sure if it would fit my skinny wrists (6.75").


Thank you. As far as I know, what you see on the website is generally what you get at this point. I think I remember a few members who have made special requests for dials no longer in production and they have been told there are no new old stock dials available for a new watch (whether they have some stock for replacements, I am not sure). I myself inquired about a white dial or any other interesting dials they may have a few years back without any luck. Of course, it never hurts to ask; the Stowa team are always courteous.

As for the size, I do find that this one wears larger than its 42mm diameter, although I think the integrated bracelet adds to that. On rubber it might wear slightly smaller.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

I'm really enjoying this Metro.
A great day to all.


----------



## mlmyers

Took my new Orion Midnight Edition to work today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchapple

Hello!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## kevin_b1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Back to black


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

The Stowa Flieger on an awesome Crazy Horse leather strap from Greg Spitz.


----------



## mizzy

Tutima...


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR on a red OEM silicon strap.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Time for lunch


----------



## gregspitz

New shoes for spring!









Greg Spitz MD,FACS
Surgeon and
Leather Artisan


----------



## gregspitz

Iowa_Watchman said:


> The Stowa Flieger on an awesome Crazy Horse leather strap from Greg Spitz.


Danke!


----------



## DummySmacks

Love this watch...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

gregspitz said:


> Danke!


There's the man of the hour! Thanks again, really been enjoying it. I doctored up the first shot a little and I think it turned out great. Really brings out the leather.


----------



## schrop

3rd day in a row wearing this; it has gained 6 seconds in that period. 
Weather turned nice so I wore pink linen shorts to work.


----------



## bay

My newest addition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchapple

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 7790010
> 
> 
> Time for lunch


Good for Spring & Summer with SS bracelet! Nice!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I took my custom strap I got for my 103 a sa b and put it on the acrylic. Thoughts!?


----------



## schrop

Whew! I got my 2015 Glashütte off my wrist. And on to my vintage one!
Went a little snap happy. Sorry...


----------



## gregspitz

Live the vintage Glashutte

Greg Spitz MD,FACS
Surgeon and
Leather Artisan


----------



## 41Mets

I mean, come on- ridiculous...what do you think about these on my wrist?


----------



## AzHadEnuf

41Mets said:


> I mean, come on- ridiculous...what do you think about these on my wrist?


That '60's no date is the perfect watch. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## blowfish89

41Mets said:


> I took my custom strap I got for my 103 a sa b and put it on the acrylic. Thoughts!?


I don't know of a watch on which that strap would not work. Looks great.


----------



## 41Mets

^^^even at the size for my wrist? Not that im getting it any time soon


----------



## omeglycine

41Mets said:


> ^^^even at the size for my wrist? Not that im getting it any time soon


It's a bit large for your wrist, if I'm being honest...

Just kidding. It looks like a good fit, particularly for the style. For a bit of personal context, I'm a little over 6'3" and a solid 235-240 when I'm in great shape (which I'm not at the moment!), and an older millennial. I would gladly wear that and smaller dress watches on my 8" wrist.


----------



## 41Mets

omeglycine said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^even at the size for my wrist? Not that im getting it any time soon
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit large for your wrist, if I'm being honest...
> 
> Just kidding. It looks like a good fit, particularly for the style. For a bit of personal context, I'm a little over 6'3" and a solid 235-240 when I'm in great shape (which I'm not at the moment!), and an older millennial. I would gladly wear that and smaller dress watches on my 8" wrist.
Click to expand...

Nice! Legitimately, I shouldn't even be looking at the watch because unless I found the best pre-owned price in the history of the world and sold at least two of my other watches it wouldn't be realistic. Damn freaking gorgeous, though!


----------



## 41Mets

blowfish89 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my custom strap I got for my 103 a sa b and put it on the acrylic. Thoughts!?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of a watch on which that strap would not work. Looks great.
Click to expand...

Good to know!!


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## AzHadEnuf

So ends another week. A safe and great weekend to all.


----------



## supawabb




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sergio65




----------



## kevin_b1

Nomos today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russell.bowyer1

Which one I do enjoy these two very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

Antea 365


----------



## schrop

Hey now, which one is that? Is it a discontinued model? I MUST KNOW!



Bradjhomes said:


>


----------



## Bradjhomes

schrop said:


> Hey now, which one is that? Is it a discontinued model? I MUST KNOW!


Long discontinued (and difficult to find) Sinn 809


----------



## schrop

Bradjhomes said:


> Long discontinued (and difficult to find) Sinn 809


Arrgh, it is lovely, 39 mm x 9.5 mm and on bracelet? Commencing search...


----------



## Bradjhomes

schrop said:


> Arrgh, it is lovely, 39 mm x 9.5 mm and on bracelet? Commencing search...


Best of luck!


----------



## omeglycine

schrop said:


> Arrgh, it is lovely, 39 mm x 9.5 mm and on bracelet? Commencing search...


Don't get too discouraged. Brad was able to find it twice after all!

Congrats, Brad. When did you get that one in?


----------



## DrVenkman

Bradjhomes said:


>


Is this the same one you had? I wonder how many are floating around.


----------



## Bradjhomes

DrVenkman said:


> Is this the same one you had? I wonder how many are floating around.


Same one.

I think I've counted three on the forums at some stage or another.


----------



## VirtUhr

Kemmner Seahorse green


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sonic2911

BluBill 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfaraday

Sinn 103 A Sa B


----------



## Jax

sonic2911 said:


> BluBill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never seen it with the blue hands. Looks good!


----------



## jaychung

Sinn 103 st. Trying on both strap and bracelet.


----------



## frogger17

It's a perfect day!


----------



## jihn




----------



## That_Turtle

Enjoying a full-on spring day.


----------



## Higs




----------



## sonic2911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Sunny monday morning....


----------



## aslan




----------



## Puckbw11

sonic2911 said:


> BluBill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those aftermarket hands? How'd you find them?


----------



## 41Mets

Sexy watch on a sexy? wrist


----------



## Sekondtime

UMF Ruhla Calibre 23 - Radar Pattern. This watch can be dated fairly precisely since the calibre 23 was only made between 1961 and 1963.


----------



## wkw

Stowa flieger










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

This little German is getting more wrist time than I ever thought.
Happy Monday to all.


----------



## brminpin

Got a blue strap for the Senator. Really digging it. Looks almost black in some lighting and obviously blue in other. I thought it would go nicely with the the silver dial by adding a touch of color. 




















Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## jihn




----------



## 41Mets

About to watch my school softball team. Gorgeous weather!!


----------



## watchapple

Cloudy Tuesday in Hong Kong.
I got the power!!!


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Dhillon

On a Custom Alligator Strap by WatchStrapped Co.

Kazimon 1500 V3, natural patina, ageing well


----------



## dejavus




----------



## picklepossy

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7845634


I'm debating for an all black watch either this one or a Damasko. I'm leaning towards the Damasko because I believe the black is better treated. Will see.

Beautiful Sinn.


----------



## Buchmann69

picklepossy said:


> I'm debating for an all black watch either this one or a Damasko. I'm leaning towards the Damasko because I believe the black is better treated. Will see.
> 
> Beautiful Sinn.


Thanks!
This is my second all black watch and I'm now considering the new Tudor BB Dark.

I also looked at Damasko, very nice watches, particularly their black models, and you might be right about the treatment being better. I just like the look of the Sinn's a little more, but there's no wrong choice here.


----------



## Vig2000

picklepossy said:


> I'm debating for an all black watch either this one or a Damasko. I'm leaning towards the Damasko because I believe the black is better treated. Will see.
> 
> Beautiful Sinn.


Would definitely recommend Damasko over Sinn when it comes to a black watch. Damasko's Damest coating can't be beat, and I personally believe that it is superior to Sinn's PVD.


----------



## horolicious




----------



## jihn

Dhillon said:


> On a Custom Alligator Strap by WatchStrapped Co.
> 
> Kazimon 1500 V3, natural patina, ageing well
> View attachment 7845802
> 
> 
> View attachment 7845818


This is a German watch? Thanks for showing. Great dial.


----------



## StufflerMike

jihn said:


> This is a German watch?.....


This one ? Yes. Now Kazimon is located in CH.


----------



## rgrthat

Here is a wrist shot of my Nomos Orion 35mm! My first german piece!


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastflowers

18 yr old sinn on a girl.. intentionally cropped this way to hide the slight overhang


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## 41Mets

Blue!!!


----------



## MaxMeridian

Archimede SportTaucher


----------



## Dhillon

jihn said:


> This is a German watch? Thanks for showing. Great dial.


Yup, German but has now moved to CH.


----------



## Dhillon

MaxMeridian said:


> Archimede SportTaucher
> 
> View attachment 7856882


That is just perfect!!

What's the sizing?


----------



## CGSshorty

Unique UTS Commander. Destro and 24mm lugs.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jaychung




----------



## watchapple




----------



## ngtung.le

picklepossy said:


>


I used to want this model with white face, but it is out of my range. Nice watch tho, sir


----------



## aslan




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## aslan




----------



## MaxMeridian

Dhillon said:


> That is just perfect!!
> 
> What's the sizing?


Thank you!
It's 42 mm.
I have a very small wrist, but that watch fits just fine.

Cheers

M


----------



## Tigris

Aristo


----------



## schrop

Watching Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind with my class


----------



## pjmaxm




----------



## eblackmo

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 7845658


Very nice.


----------



## mythless

Jumping into German watches with an Aristo!


----------



## Spunwell

Chronoscope today


----------



## Vig2000

Just got this beauty that I've been lusting for forever:


----------



## eblackmo

laco today. On another note I am taking a trip to the Sinn AD in aus at the end of next month he is also the AD for benzinger, armin strom, dornbluth & sohn etc. I am buying a Sinn but it will be cool to have a look at those watch brands in the flesh so to speak.


----------



## ninzeo

Vig2000 said:


> Just got this beauty that I've been lusting for forever:


Totally feel you. That exact Dornbluth is still on my wishlist to but for now a bit too pricey...


----------



## logan2z

Vig2000 said:


> Just got this beauty that I've been lusting for forever:


Beautiful. It's been on my radar for years. Maybe it's time to pull the trigger.


----------



## Vig2000

logan2z said:


> Beautiful. It's been on my radar for years. Maybe it's time to pull the trigger.


Thanks. Would definitely recommend that you go for it. It's not a decision you'll regret.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Osahiro

D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.2


----------



## MATT1076




----------



## aslan

Bradjhomes said:


>


Those Nomos are fantastic ,definitely my first dress watch


----------



## asonstuf

It has been a long time


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt

Vig2000 said:


> Just got this beauty that I've been lusting for forever:


Wow. What a stunner. I've had this one on my list for a while as well. Just love that understated shade of blue.


----------



## gward4

Osahiro said:


> View attachment 7873938
> 
> D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.2


Stunner!


----------



## briburt

Laco Valencia for an analog day


----------



## gward4

Vig2000 said:


> Just got this beauty that I've been lusting for forever:


Congratulations on that one! Such a beauty.


----------



## GeorgeT




----------



## frogger17

Been a while since it's been on the original old style brown strap.









Wishing everyone a great weekend!


----------



## DummySmacks

Series 40


----------



## motzbueddel

Wearing my Sinn 103 St. on a black Hirsch Rally strap.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

My Sixties and I at the jewelers; I'm thinking about trying on a Yachtmaster for the hell of it...


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Orion today. All good weekend to all.


----------



## asonstuf

asonstuf said:


> It has been a long time


Switched back to this when I got home. Felt lost without it









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

Osahiro said:


> View attachment 7873938
> 
> D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.2


Love it.


----------



## schrop

asonstuf said:


> Switched back to this when I got home. Felt lost without it


I recall one of the first times I showed the Felix to my wife; her response was that it was boring.

When I said tonight "I have to show you this real-life picture of the Habring Felix" and showed her your picture, she was more receptive - not that she said she liked it, mind you - but she acknowledged that she does not have to like what I like.

PROGRESS!


----------



## asonstuf

schrop said:


> I recall one of the first times I showed the Felix to my wife; her response was that it was boring.
> 
> When I said tonight "I have to show you this real-life picture of the Habring Felix" and showed her your picture, she was more receptive - not that she said she liked it, mind you - but she acknowledged that she does not have to like what I like.
> 
> PROGRESS!


Ha ha. To be fair, I had a couple weeks of buyer's remorse because it doesn't have any bells and whistles that we all come to look for in a watch. 'Why did I buy this when I could have bought x, y or z with a,b or c features.' I've really come to enjoy its simplicity and functionality. There are no cheap thrills here. The hands are actually blue, but it is the hardest blue to have come out that I have ever seen. On that rare occasion it happens, it's great.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1

Laco Flieger


----------



## aslan

jaychung said:


> View attachment 7862714


   

Στάλθηκε από το ASUS_T00J μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JarrodS

Finally got my grail. Ich bin ein Glashütter!


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## 41Mets

UX in the pitch black


----------



## jaychung




----------



## wkw

Muhle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## craigmorin4555

Steinhart Triton 100 ATM









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I put it on the OEM blue strap for a day and it's just not the same as in this...


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## massimax

dusk shot of my brand new Panomatic Lunar


----------



## sonic2911

#happysunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchapple




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46 Black









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## jonathanp77

Orion today


----------



## edwinxx

Wristshot before starting another day in office










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## automatikno1

Sinn 556i


----------



## Emospence




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

TOURBY, vintage dial and 200m WR.


----------



## kevin_b1

This was waiting for me when I got home.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Is that the Timeless Blue version?


----------



## ten13th

gward4 said:


> Nice. Is that the Timeless Blue version?


Yep it is the Timeless blue/gold LE.


----------



## eblackmo

laco mini replica


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Had the Metro on today but somehow forgot to take a wrist shot. Quickly becoming a favorite for me.


----------



## LH2

*Stowa flieger mit logo...

*


----------



## johnkaufman

Hentschel Jubilee...36.5mm rose gold with ETA 2824-2 movement and silver dial


----------



## DPflaumer

Should be adding a second German next month. This one will do for now.


----------



## Tigris

My Lacon on a new strap


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

EZM 13 for today









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## pjmaxm




----------



## gward4

Warm evening with the 1938


----------



## watchapple

Morning! Glashutte PMR


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## rokoce




----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Loving my new OD green canvas strap from Drunk Art Straps!


----------



## wkw

Day and night shots of an Archimede 39H



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeisnow

Osahiro said:


> View attachment 7873938
> 
> D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.2


Really beautiful watch, I was thinking of ordering it also, if I order a dornblüth this one would be it. Congrats

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timeisnow

Vig2000 said:


> Just got this beauty that I've been lusting for forever:


Timeless, beautiful classic

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timeisnow

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7834770
> 
> 
> This little German is getting more wrist time than I ever thought.
> Happy Monday to all.


Excellent timepiece

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LH2




----------



## Jax

Sinn 103 on a custom dark green shell cordovan strap from JankoXXX.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen




----------



## kevin_b1

Stowa in the bright sunshine



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer




----------



## kevin_b1

Change to the Nomos Club for the evening trying a new strap on it



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juno 60




----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to see this one! I've been lusting after it for years.


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa today


----------



## birdynamnam

P1200537 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## schrop

1 hr gone, 7 more on the road...


----------



## schrop

1 hr gone, 7 more on the road...

View attachment 7975698


----------



## ferro01




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## 41Mets

Trying to reverse the rainy day blues with some suigeneric brightness


----------



## motzbueddel

I am wearing my new to me Sinn 903 St B E today. Great watch! Bit of a shame that I managed to put a scratch and ding on the bezel within 6 hours of owning the watch. 










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Sixties on a cloudy, rainy day.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Metro Monday.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7988514
> 
> 
> Metro Monday.


Ahhhhh the Metro is so unique and beautiful


----------



## Spunwell

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 7988514
> 
> 
> Metro Monday.


Super sharp! Love that one!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Emospence

I want a dateless grey dialed Metro with power reserve at 37mm..


----------



## kevin_b1

Nice sunny day for Nomos



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## motzbueddel

Today my Nomos Orion Datum Weiss.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## rokoce




----------



## motzbueddel

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 7997898


That is a great looking combination!


----------



## Ar.Parask

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 7997898


That is such a beautiful strap! 
Oh those Guinands.... Worth every single penny!


----------



## eblackmo

archimede


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## motzbueddel

Enjoying this nice and sunny spring day with my 103 A St B.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## palex19

TUTIMA FX UTC


----------



## Juno 60

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Beautiful, classy, elegant and nigh on perfect.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen




----------



## Buchmann69

schrop said:


> Sixties on a cloudy, rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 7985386


Beautiful watch! Love the iconic 60s collection


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Tickythebull

Just received this beauty, first photo. I am really pleased with it.


----------



## motzbueddel

Today I am wearing my Sinn U2 SDR. Happy Father's Day to everyone living in Germany!










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BadTrainDriver

Recent acquisition:


----------



## RightYouAreKen




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Solomente

Technically this is from yesterday...


----------



## brminpin

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Sinn 756 on a "Toxic Natos" strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Grey and cool here today, but the weekends coming.


----------



## jaychung

Jax said:


> Sinn 756 on a "Toxic Natos" strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo Jax! Is it tall on the NATO?


----------



## Jax

jaychung said:


> Great combo Jax! Is it tall on the NATO?


You know it's a watch known for feeling tall sometimes and generally most Natos are too tall for my linking but this one feels really good.


----------



## udtc

My Sinn 856 UTC


----------



## Emospence

Oh, yes.



Solomente said:


> Technically this is from yesterday...


----------



## jdelcue

This just in...


----------



## qcjulle

Summer has finally arrived. Hopefully it stays, too.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Spunwell

Bradjhomes said:


>


I just love this one! I had the black dial seatime with limette hands, not nearly as nice as this.


----------



## schrop

I am so behind, I am so behind, I am so behind. 
Oh look at this lovely watch...


----------



## 096

My first Guinand 60.50-T2


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## automatikno1

Laco


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## ahsan

automatikno1 said:


> Kemmner Flieger A


Can you please share the specs for this watch? Thanks.


----------



## ahsan

gward4 said:


> Stowa Flieger Chrono today.


What strap is this?


----------



## gward4

ahsan said:


> What strap is this?


It is actually a Halios Horween strap. Came with a Halios Tropik I had a while back.


----------



## asonstuf

Half the couple is German


----------



## diocletian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue




----------



## murugan2

Just acquired Tourby Lawless 45 no date.


----------



## the_Dentist

jdelcue said:


> View attachment 8042722


Sorry, but I am not sure if the "bond-style-understraped-look" works with a Sinn....


----------



## jdelcue

the_Dentist said:


> Sorry, but I am not sure if the "bond-style-understraped-look" works with a Sinn....


No need to apologize. Let me know once you're sure.. ;P







Wearing it on a well used 20mm vintage brown leather today (and looking for a 20mm Grey NATO with brushed hardware; got some straps up for trade while I wait on Terry @ Toxic to restock.)


----------



## hoppes-no9

diocletian said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SOOOO cool.


----------



## Dhillon

On a new strap ;-)


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Tickythebull

I will start the week with some Sinn.


----------



## ten13th

Bradjhomes said:


>


What strap is that?


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

ten13th said:


> What strap is that?


Speidel blue plaid
(and easily my most asked about strap)


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938 catching some rays


----------



## b'oris




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

Can't seem to shake this off my wrist


----------



## watchapple




----------



## b'oris

U1 on a GasGasBones


----------



## ehansen




----------



## Louie777

Stowa


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm




----------



## jdelcue

556a on Navy NATO.









Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jaychung

Working late today o|


----------



## Dhillon

Change of strap


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## 41Mets

Picked this up for an amazing deal on eBay. It looks like new and it's gorgeous.


----------



## LH2

*DC58 Black...

*


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## schrop




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

A little reading


----------



## orangenSaft

Put the Limes on a nato, works really well.


----------



## gward4

My 1000th post!! I wanted this post to be in the German forum because it was the discovery of German watches that really got me into watches a few years back. I'll post a picture of my Stowa 1938, (thanks, Bhanu!) which is the watch that got me started. Thanks everyone for making WUS so enjoyable and such a nice escape from the daily grind. Cheers!


----------



## phosfiend

Stowa flieger


----------



## kevin_b1

Stowa 1938 Chronograph today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osahiro

D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.3 RG


----------



## aaroniusl

Nomos at the playground.


----------



## rokoce

Not a German per se, but with a German "heart" (Durowe 471-4).


----------



## schrop




----------



## automatikno1

Laco


----------



## brminpin

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

Osahiro said:


> View attachment 8130330
> 
> D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.3 RG


Maybe the first one of these I've seen posted--definitely the only one in RG. Just beautiful!


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

I wanna play!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

rokoce said:


> Not a German per se, but with a German "heart" (Durowe 471-4).
> 
> View attachment 8131530


Is that a 'parking meter' watch?


----------



## DrVenkman

It's five o'clock somewhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## rokoce

Armchair said:


> Is that a 'parking meter' watch?


Yes it is. Much more legible than any chronograph!


----------



## tjus

Nomos Ahoi on blue Bradystrap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

Seeing the gorgeous Stowa 1938s posted earlier today put me in the mood for this one this evening.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Osahiro

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 8098786


Please let me know the model number.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wwwppp




----------



## Jax

Sinn 103 on a Hirsch James strap. I'm happy to finally find this strap in the length I like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

GO Senator sixties today


----------



## 41Mets

Tree reflections


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## gward4




----------



## thejames1

144 on a Clover strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## schrop




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

His & hers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

Osahiro said:


> View attachment 8130330
> 
> D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.3 RG


Stunning piece.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

Put my Sinn 104 on a green Hirsch Arne (Performance line). Very happy with the choice.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

All casual-like with the new one.


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777




----------



## schrop

I know you dudes are shocked shocked SHOCKED that this is what I'm wearing this late afternoon...

&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## wkw

Sinn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777

schrop said:


> I know you dudes are shocked shocked SHOCKED that this is what I'm wearing this late afternoon...
> 
> &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> View attachment 8172922


You must be staring at it nonstop!


----------



## watchdaddy1

schrop said:


> I know you dudes are shocked shocked SHOCKED that this is what I'm wearing this late afternoon...
> 
> &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> View attachment 8172922


Whoa!! don't see much 3 legged lugs around here. Congratulations it's a Beauty.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## kevin_b1

Nomos club for a wedding today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

First day with the Tangente Datum--it arrived last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## amrvf




----------



## ninzeo

amrvf said:


> View attachment 8193178


Nice!

I'm about to order a custom Marine from Roland. Any things you specifically like or do not like about yours? Are the hands, even though not heated blue, acceptable and good looking? Is is the enamel or sterling silver dial there?


----------



## amrvf

ninzeo said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm about to order a custom Marine from Roland. Any things you specifically like or do not like about yours? Are the hands, even though not heated blue, acceptable and good looking? Is is the enamel or sterling silver dial there?


Hi,

it's all as foreseen

enamel dial, painted hands but good look almost heated.

it's a good watch.

P.S: You ask him the deplo buckle! ;-)


----------



## ninzeo

amrvf said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's all as foreseen
> 
> enamel dial, painted hands but good look almost heated.
> 
> it's a good watch.
> 
> P.S: You ask him the deplo buckle! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8194346


Thanks! I was in doubt whether or not to get the Kemmner or put together some more funds and get a Stowa.

Seeing this picture encourages me to do get the Kemmner which seems like a hell of a good watch for the money. I am even doubting if Sterling silver dial is better or not now. The sheen of enamel in your pics looks damn good...

Thanks for the buckle tip, will ask! 
I think I am going for a brushed case with just the top bezel polished since custom brushing is possible.

He does also seem to have a new kind of bezel/case with double AR sapphire. Not sure it I like the looks of it better. The "slope" on the other and your model is kind of true to the original marine watch look i guess...


----------



## Oblongata

Love how the dial changes colour depending on the lighting


----------



## automatikno1

DA37


----------



## noregrets




----------



## AzHadEnuf

Home in time for dinner.


----------



## qcjulle

Taking my Junkers out for a cup of coffee.







​


----------



## watermanxxl

Hagen in Westfalen; Tourby Lawless 45.


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## zacinthus

Damasko DA20-Black on a borrowed well-worn nato (waiting for a factory-strap replacement from Damasko)


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sunday's Sinn's










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Uhrmensch

Glashuette today
Cheers


----------



## Heiner




----------



## flyingpicasso

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 8207802


I'm staring at the same watch on my wrist right now. Really glad I bought before it was discontinued!


----------



## gward4

Heiner said:


> View attachment 8212226


Such a distinctive bezel on that one. Very cool!


----------



## jdelcue




----------



## watermanxxl

Lawless Love


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Who says you can't dress down a Orion.


----------



## That_Turtle

Dish-diving...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## pskoc

Max Bill, lovely watch and picture


----------



## d4rk89

Wysłane z mojego LG-H736 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## kevin_b1

Stowa 1938 chronograph today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

Tangente 38 Datum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

kevin_b1 said:


> Stowa 1938 chronograph today


Such a great watch!


----------



## soaking.fused

Stowa
"Uige-A-Dail"


















Ardbeg - Uigeadail


----------



## gward4




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## kevin_b1

Nomos Ludwig today



And from the back



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelius22

Heiner said:


> View attachment 8232410


Wonderfull watch from an honest company (in terms of bang per buck)

Got a flieger H (no logo) a few years ago and enjoyed every second!


----------



## RPJ

Sinn today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPhiE

My Orion 1989 38 that just arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue




----------



## schrop

Hasn't left my wrist except for sleeping


----------



## Osahiro

D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.2 (5) ST


----------



## gward4

Heiner said:


> View attachment 8232410


Great to see this one. Love the raised blued logo!


----------



## Time On My Hands

Bill o' the Day


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## khd

My first German... I just picked it up from FedEx on my lunchbreak today 









(sorry for the quick and dirty iphone pic - I'll take more photos on the weekend and post some thoughts over on the Damasko thread)


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## ehansen

Traveling today with the DA34.

In Utah... some nice scenery, not that you can really see it in my photo.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Today my Sinn 857 UTC.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46 Black









Sent from my S7


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## Brewddha

A couple of shots of my two. Have my eye on a third...




























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Shaumburg Aquamatic


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

piningforthefjords said:


> View attachment 8245682


What is this? I love it


----------



## CM HUNTER

BevHillsTrainer said:


> What is this? I love it


Muhle Glashutte SAR Flieger Chronograph


----------



## piningforthefjords

BevHillsTrainer said:


> What is this? I love it


Muhle Glashutte SAR Flieger Chrono. Love it too. It's big and bold, but just looks RIGHT.

Gets a lot of looks whenever I wear it.

EDIT: CM Hunter beat me to it. :-!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Thanks guys, now I'm obsessively reading about it


----------



## Solomente




----------



## enyn90

Osahiro said:


> View attachment 8243362
> 
> D.Dornblüth & Sohn 99.2 (5) ST


i'm tempted to place an order every time i see a dornbluth here, but the waiting time, coupled with the realisation that quite a few out-sourcing went into the watch, I'm still holding back! a really nice looking watch though!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## dinkerson




----------



## schrop

OH HELL YES that is a beautiful watch and one I have very carefully considered. Probably won't be buying anything for a while, but...
Which model is that exactly?
Thanks


dinkerson said:


>


----------



## dinkerson

schrop said:


> OH HELL YES that is a beautiful watch and one I have very carefully considered. Probably won't be buying anything for a while, but...
> Which model is that exactly?
> Thanks


H2 Hafenmeister. Not in same league as L&H, but a nicely made watch. I enjoy it.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## AzHadEnuf

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Man, that really works well! Very nice combo.


----------



## automatikno1




----------



## Oblongata




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## argilag




----------



## bay

kevin_b1 said:


> Nomos Ludwig today
> 
> 
> 
> And from the back
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really too bad they didn't do the date in Roman numerals. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## automatikno1




----------



## khd

Damasko on the wrist, Monaco Grand Prix on the telly... Good luck Ricciardo! :-!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Wearing this quite a lot as I wait for my 103 blue to be repaired.


----------



## horolicious

Two icons, one just has a different name


----------



## paranoidroid

Showing the lume on my Sinn U2 Black w/ Crown & Buckle NATO.


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## phosfiend

Sadly, just visiting my wrist for the day, but damn if it didn't suit me.


----------



## Simonand

Finaly back from a long service and repair. Couldnt be more happy


----------



## motzbueddel

My Sinn 103 St A B on this rainy day...










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Junior29

Very happy to have my DA44 back on my wrist today after 6 months apart!


----------



## wkw

Archimede 39H

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65




----------



## rokoce




----------



## motzbueddel

Wearing my Laco Mannheim in the office today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

*







*


----------



## Higs




----------



## Oblongata

Just got her crystal polished up. Obligatory shot of NOMOS clasp


----------



## WatchNut22

Vintage Zentra Savoy with a new pair of shoes!

Rick


----------



## Spunwell

Chronoscope to start the short work week


----------



## RPJ

Back to work with the Nomos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa 1938 chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## davitd

Here comes my GO sixties


----------



## davitd

And my Nomos Orion Datum


----------



## Emospence




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Time On My Hands

Munchen. Quality bracelet too!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## qcjulle

Today's theme is color coding. The Time Factors strap seems to go really well with my Junkers.







​


----------



## stiggity

Kemmner FTW


----------



## qcjulle

I've wanted a Kemmner for a while now but he uses so large cases that they don't sit well on my wrist. Maybe I'll get the Tonneau at some point.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewddha

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 8306402
> 
> 
> Munchen. Quality bracelet too!


Love this one! Can you tell more about it? I've not seen this particular Junghans. Model? Automatic? Currently available? Thanks!


----------



## RPJ

Sinn 103 St Sa today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

davitd said:


> Here comes my GO sixties


What a great watch!


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Metro Thursday.


----------



## watchdaddy1

AzHadEnuf said:


> Man, that really works well! Very nice combo.


Thank you. Nomos oem shoes

Where you @ in Az? I'm in Surprise 
nice to see another Heat Baby

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

qcjulle said:


> Today's theme is color coding. The Time Factors strap seems to go really well with my Junkers.
> 
> View attachment 8306594
> ​


Love chucks










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## AzHadEnuf

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thank you. Nomos oem shoes
> 
> Where you @ in Az? I'm in Surprise
> nice to see another Heat Baby
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Down here in Tucson. Don't think we'll be seeing a lot of leather straps for awhile. Their calling for 112 degrees this weekend!


----------



## watchdaddy1

AzHadEnuf said:


> Down here in Tucson. Don't think we'll be seeing a lot of leather straps for awhile. Their calling for 112 degrees this weekend!


 Summers BACK already 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## michael8238




----------



## Time On My Hands

Bothered to check the accuracy at the beginning and end of the day. It neither gained nor lost a second.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands

Brewddha said:


> Love this one! Can you tell more about it? I've not seen this particular Junghans. Model? Automatic? Currently available? Thanks!


Thanks mate. I like it a lot, and for a while it was the most expensive watch in my fledgling collection, so it spent a long time in the protective care of its box.









This is from a series called Munchen (Munich, as we say in English). They are battery-powered quartz watches. 
Last I saw, they came in two sizes - mine is 39-40mm, and there is a smaller Damen (women's) size. 
My specific Junghans model is 041/4054.44

They are slim, and easily slide under a shirt cuff.
There are different dials - white, black, and mother of pearl.
I've seen cases in stainless steel (like mine) and gold colour, maybe rose gold, I don't know. 
It's Junghans quality. Great polishing in the case and bracelet. The bracelet is solid, has heft, and an embossed clasp.









Is it still available? I don't know. I got mine in 2010 or 11, costing around Euro250. 
I bought it from an online retailer, corner-shop.de who made it easy for English-speakers. That web address redirects nowadays, and I can't say if they've re-branded, or the if the domain name was purchased by a different company.

Good luck, and feel free to PM me if I can help further. Greg


----------



## Wizkid

Steinhart


----------



## Bradjhomes

Wizkid said:


> Steinhart


= Swiss Made


----------



## Brewddha

Time On My Hands said:


> Thanks mate. I like it a lot, and for a while it was the most expensive watch in my fledgling collection, so it spent a long time in the protective care of its box.
> 
> View attachment 8317202
> 
> 
> This is from a series called Munchen (Munich, as we say in English). They are battery-powered quartz watches.
> Last I saw, they came in two sizes - mine is 39-40mm, and there is a smaller Damen (women's) size.
> My specific Junghans model is 041/4054.44
> 
> They are slim, and easily slide under a shirt cuff.
> There are different dials - white, black, and mother of pearl.
> I've seen cases in stainless steel (like mine) and gold colour, maybe rose gold, I don't know.
> It's Junghans quality. Great polishing in the case and bracelet. The bracelet is solid, has heft, and an embossed clasp.
> 
> View attachment 8317226
> 
> 
> Is it still available? I don't know. I got mine in 2010 or 11, costing around Euro250.
> I bought it from an online retailer, corner-shop.de who made it easy for English-speakers. That web address redirects nowadays, and I can't say if they've re-branded, or the if the domain name was purchased by a different company.
> 
> Good luck, and feel free to PM me if I can help further. Greg


Outstanding, thanks for the great info! Such a beautiful piece. Love the design. Wear that terrific timepiece in good health! Now I have some info for the search engines to go look into it even more, much appreciated.

-Craig


----------



## brminpin

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewddha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Flieger Friday!


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## davitd

AzHadEnuf said:


> What a great watch!


Thank, Agree with you, truly beautyful and on a different plane compared to my Nomos in terms of finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## sergio65




----------



## schrop

That one was very close to being _the one_. I tried it on and it fit well. Lovely watch.



sergio65 said:


>


----------



## sergio65




----------



## gward4

sergio65 said:


>


Quite the nice GO collection you have!!


----------



## orangenSaft

Newly acquired Nivrel Wild Sea chrono at the bar while I wait on the wife at the spa. Just removed the AR coating, pondering some further customizations. My collection now centers on 1000m Deutsch divers, go figure.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ferro01




----------



## wkw

A 14 years old glashutte original senator










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence

Damn good. A within-reach grail!



sergio65 said:


>


----------



## Emospence




----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition










Tried on a Sinn 903 at a watch enthusiasts gtg.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jball1125

Mhutch said:


>


Sweet, never seen it in blue before


----------



## watermanxxl




----------



## Houls

Steinhart Ocean One VM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Chbir

Beautiful piece, would love to purchase it. Everything about it is just all class.


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop




----------



## gward4

schrop said:


> View attachment 8349050


The color palate on this dial is so unique. I really like it.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Houls said:


> Steinhart Ocean One VM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those binoculars?! My wife would never let me get away with that!


----------



## Houls

flyingpicasso said:


> Are those binoculars?! My wife would never let me get away with that!


Haha that's actually a torch lighter for the cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Spunwell

Senator sixties to start the week


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Loving this guy in a baseball strap


----------



## mizzy

Eighteen years old ;-)


----------



## Solomente




----------



## TheGiant

My first SINN arrived today and man I really like it! Hoping my other 7 watches can get some wrist action


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion 35










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

DC66 today

Yes that's my commuting time... just shy of 9 minutes!


----------



## thejames1

DA46 black








Lume shot









Sent from my S7


----------



## aferrarini

thejames1 said:


> DA46 black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lume shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S7


Really like this combo with the brown NATO strap

Inviato dal mio XT1039 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

103 on a ColaReb leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

TheGiant said:


> My first SINN arrived today and man I really like it! Hoping my other 7 watches can get some wrist action


Love the U1, and yours looks to be brand spanking new!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

Stowa 1938 Chronograph today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobohobo

Bad picture but whatever.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## watermanxxl




----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Chronoscope today


----------



## watchdaddy1

sergio65 said:


>


can we see a better shot of that chrono please. 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> Chronoscope today


your killing me here my friend..Love that dial

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> your killing me here my friend..Love that dial
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks buddy, I agree it really is beautiful.


----------



## watchdaddy1

German switcheroo



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## AzHadEnuf

Took the shot yesterday and forgot to post it.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Teppka




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## sergio65

watchdaddy1 said:


> can we see a better shot of that chrono please.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Junghans on Leffot shoes & EDC Sage2 in Ti..
__


Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication......

_


----------



## fishoop




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red




----------



## watchdaddy1

sergio65 said:


>


oh damn that's a good lookin piece 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 096

Rainer Brand/Argus & Panama Petite seconde


----------



## Jb330ci

Stowa Ikarus on Horween Chromexcel strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

At the park, just chillin' prior to a 93 degree day here. 
Hey watchdaddy, that's my first tattoo man and I'm 52!


----------



## Pride

Well I hope no one mines if I share this picture here too.
Nomos Tangomat Ruthenium.


----------



## orangenSaft

Limes on a shark mesh at the pool.


----------



## watermanxxl

MG -1.


----------



## peterbar77

Vintage Junghans Chronograph J88


----------



## platinumEX

Wearing the Stowa TO1 more and more. Great size and presence but very comfy. I love the tone of the titanium and the "ghost" Stowa and Testaf emblems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Bueller67




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## jupiter6




----------



## AzHadEnuf

Orion today.









Orion tonight.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Today ;-)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## AzHadEnuf

Lunch time.


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Tickythebull

Sinn U1 on Civil War canvas zulu by Uncle Seiko aka Larry.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pride

Behold, the Tangente Datum Gangreserve.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## 41Mets

It has arrived


----------



## kevin_b1

Club today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente

Technically from yesterday


----------



## madwolfa




----------



## 41Mets

By a little Brook


----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts on this combo?


----------



## brminpin

41Mets said:


> By a little Brook


Wish my wrists were bigger.... Tried the Ahoi at the dealer tonight and it was comically wrong for my 6.75" wrist. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Long day at work, looked upon my wrist and smiled.


----------



## piningforthefjords

New arrival...


----------



## Mediocre

New to me


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

laco


----------



## Ygrene

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Long day at work, looked upon my wrist and smiled.


Nice combo!


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## aferrarini

TOPTISHKIN said:


> Long day at work, looked upon my wrist and smiled.


Fantastic dial and the strap complement well the anthracite colour

Inviato dal mio XT1039 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## schrop

Somebody finally dislodged the L & H from the top position for the past few weeks!


----------



## BDIC

Testaf TO2 









Sent from my Tapacrash and Tapaneverworksright.


----------



## StufflerMike

TO2 Is not Testaf certified. Only the TO1.


----------



## platinumEX

If I remember correctly, the TO2 could theoretically pass certification but it lacks a bezel, which is required.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Gianna's Dad




----------



## marker2037

Laco Atacama yesterday


----------



## kevin_b1

Stowa for me today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Junghans Meister Chronoscope to start the week. Only four weeks left until our family vacation, and I can't wait!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## hidden830726

Aaron Shapiro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaron, well met. Fliegering home.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hurkoj

Laco type b with personalized strap


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Was away from this for the weekend. It's pretty good looking...


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Midnight Edition










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin




----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938


----------



## mizzy

Sinn


----------



## watermanxxl




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TheGiant

Camo!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 656


----------



## eblackmo

Steinhart. Made in Germany. Wait a minute. What?


----------



## Spunwell

GO senator sixties today. For whatever reason I can't post pictures from tapatalk this evening.


----------



## Heiner

Seiko SII N88:


----------



## DummySmacks

Series 40


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

I wore this one yesterday but couldn't get the picture to upload. I guess tapatalk got it figured out today.


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC on Sinn rubber tonight.




























All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Aaron Shapiro said:


> That looks really sharp man. I dig it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!! It is really comfortable too.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Thanks to watchmann.com I can proudly post here now!


----------



## StufflerMike

Like the combo.


----------



## brunemto

Hentschel Hamburg H2


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## StufflerMike

Hmmmh.

Dievas say: "The Dievas AquaLuna Professional is a Swiss Made, 1000metres water-resistant dive watch powered by the robust and reliable Swiss automatic 28,000bhp mechanical automatic movement, ETA-2824-2."

However, nice chunk of steel it is.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

Grabbed this last week while on a work trip.


----------



## billyp7718

My two Germans









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattthefish

Bruno Sohnle Lago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pride

Good day. My velour leather strap came in.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Borrowed this one today from my kid.


----------



## Mattthefish

Nice Nomos watches gents. I have a Tangente sport and love it. Next will be a Club, I love the 36mm model 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Shaumburg on Armida bracelet


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jsj11




----------



## RPJ

Tangente Datum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

And my kid usually borrows my Orion, wonder when it turns around for us.



AzHadEnuf said:


> Borrowed this one today from my kid.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## futurepx

Partitio


----------



## wkw

Stowa 1938










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

futurepx said:


> Partitio


Nice looking strap futurepx.

May I know who made it?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futurepx

wkw said:


> Nice looking strap futurepx.
> 
> May I know who made it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Its the beige velour strap from Nomos. Keeping it all German


----------



## hrobi

RPJ said:


> Tangente Datum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing watch! that's 38mm right? did you find 38 better than 35?


----------



## wkw

futurepx said:


> Thanks. Its the beige velour strap from Nomos. Keeping it all German


Thanks! Looks perfect with your watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

Yes, 38. That's the way to go IMHO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrobi

That looks amazing - a bit like the longines heritage chronograph maybe...



wkw said:


> Stowa 1938
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrobi

Agree with the other comments - the black dial with that strap texture and colour looks amazing



futurepx said:


> Partitio


----------



## wkw

hrobi said:


> That looks amazing - a bit like the longines heritage chronograph maybe...


Thanks. If memory serves, I think Longines Heritage is slightly thinner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Fantasio said:


> And my kid usually borrows my Orion, wonder when it turns around for us.











I hear you, here's a shot of my kid going to his Senior prom a year or so ago. At least we get to share our hobby with them.:-!


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Meister Anker

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumo69

My GO Navigator chronograph and Sinn 656. You all have some nice watches around here!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sinn'n Saturday on Maddog shoes


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick

Steinhart


----------



## MDT IT

Helberg Bronze 1000mt...;-)


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless w' stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## the_Dentist

An exercise in minimalism:
Nomos Tangente Sport Index Datum on a natural vulcanized rubber strap from Swiss manufacturer Biwi.
That particular Nomos model (discontinued) combines the Tangente case with the dial of the Orion and the WR of the Club (10ATM).


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Archimede pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattthefish

the_Dentist said:


> An exercise in minimalism:
> Nomos Tangente Sport Index Datum on a natural vulcanized rubber strap from Swiss manufacturer Biwi.
> That particular Nomos model (discontinued) combines the Tangente case with the dial of the Orion and the WR of the Club (10ATM).
> 
> View attachment 8646490


I have the same watch and think of it as the precursor to the Ahoi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_Dentist

Mattthefish said:


> I have the same watch and think of it as the precursor to the Ahoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed, however the Orion dial still makes it "unique", as the Ahoi uses basically a slighly modified (lumed) Tangente dial.


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Time for a sail!!


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Metro Tuesday


----------



## inspektor.rother




----------



## BC321

Wrong thread by mistake


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday

Small Max Bill


----------



## iceman767




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtasch

Stowa


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspektor.rother




----------



## rokoce

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the old Stowa logo!

Here's my Sinn a few days ago when I set Big Ben to my local wrist time. Or was it the other way around??


----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938 today


----------



## Bradjhomes

gward4 said:


> Stowa 1938 today


I love every time you post this. The way those indices shine is awesome.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayraythemack

First Damasko LE DB2 arrived yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Man the silver Nomos dials can really change in the light.


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


> I love every time you post this. The way those indices shine is awesome.


Thanks, Brad. I feel lucky to have one of the early ones with the real high indices. Getting this one from Bhanu has been one of the highlights of my WIS journey.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

gward4 said:


> Thanks, Brad. I feel lucky to have one of the early ones with the real high indices. Getting this one from Bhanu has been one of the highlights of my WIS journey.


George, we are both waiting on MO blue now 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## That_Turtle

Drink up.


----------



## cmtasch




----------



## cmtasch




----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

After trading one of these and a Club Automat in for a Weltzeit, I have made the re-purchased of a new one..

The mark of a crazy person.


----------



## jdelcue

Goin' all German for giggles at the game today.








Omw to the Bierhaus!

Sent from my E5823


----------



## 41Mets

It's baaa-aaack!!!
After waiting 7 months to get it, I had it for 1 month before the Spring Bar broke and it fell off my wrist on to the cement floor. It has been with RGM for about the last 3+ months finally arrived good as new!


----------



## marker2037

How did the spring bar break?


----------



## 41Mets

^^^ I clapped my hands together energetically in a music class? !! I was told that because I switch steaps regularly it probably compromised the Spring Bar. Of course, I never had that issue before and this watch was only one month old. Luckily I had it fully insured and the repairs were completely covered!!


----------



## 41Mets

A new to me arrival today! What can I say...two gifts in one day!
Can't wait to try the bracelet!!


----------



## logan2z

New arrival...


----------



## bobohobo

platinumEX said:


>


Which model is that? It looks like a Nomos Ludwig but has Siemens and a persons head on it...


----------



## rokoce

bobohobo said:


> Which model is that? It looks like a Nomos Ludwig but has Siemens and a persons head on it...


Pretty sure it was a special edition for Siemens employees. Seen this one quite often on eBay a while ago.


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 while sitting in a traffic jam. 😬










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Loving this so far!!


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

EZM 10 on a W&W strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## marker2037

41Mets said:


> Loving this so far!!


I love that watch. Do you purposely have the bezel set at 15 and not 0?


----------



## 41Mets

marker2037 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this so far!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that watch. Do you purposely have the bezel set at 15 and not 0?
Click to expand...

Nope! Thanks! ;-)


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## Mattthefish

Hofbrauhaus! At first I was only envious of the watch. Now I'm envious of the watch and the meal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767




----------



## papa_E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Really loving this. I guess i just like a hefty watch even if all three are big watches. It's my thing!


----------



## JWNY

My first foray into Bauhaus


----------



## 41Mets

Love this on the Limette rubber. A little snug but I can get away with it. Maybe it'll stretch?


----------



## mfaraday

The taper in the mid section of the minute hand always gets me


----------



## brunemto

Argus


----------



## alex79

mfaraday said:


> The taper in the mid section of the minute hand always gets me


Such a lovely watch, am a big fan


----------



## 41Mets

Yummy


----------



## TheGiant

Enjoying a smoke with my new Sinn T1


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

here is my Nomos


----------



## cmtasch




----------



## AzHadEnuf

Good Monday Morning!


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 St A B today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Glashutte Original Senator sixties to start the work week.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Nomos on custom made shoes from Peter.watchacc










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8712890
> 
> 
> Good Monday Morning!


WHOA!! That's a Beauty

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jonathanp77

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nomos on custom made shoes from Peter.watchacc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Killer combo

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

jonathanp77 said:


> Killer combo
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Spunwell said:


> Glashutte Original Senator sixties to start the work week.


Wow that strap combo works so well! That may get me to finally pull the trigger.


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 903 in Blue today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

motzbueddel said:


> Sinn 903 in Blue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


 What a BEAUTY 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## motzbueddel

watchdaddy1 said:


> What a BEAUTY
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks man!!!


----------



## gward4

Stowa Marine Original Blue. Just in today!


----------



## motzbueddel

gward4 said:


> Stowa Marine Original Blue. Just in today!


Awesome watch!!


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchapple




----------



## AzHadEnuf

The Metro is getting more wrist time than I ever imagined. Turning from the "that would be a cool watch for every once in a while", to becoming my "go to watch". Have a great day all!


----------



## 41Mets

On yellow gator today.


----------



## mlmyers

The obligatory steering wheel shot...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

+1sec. Per day. Can you do better IWC?


----------



## logan2z




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## fordy964

I've owned this one for a long time now.


----------



## watchapple




----------



## watermanxxl

Dievas MG-1


----------



## 41Mets

A touch snug on the green but I love the look.


----------



## merl




----------



## wkw

Tutima FX

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

watermanxxl said:


> Dievas MG-1


Best. Buckle. Ever.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## thejames1

Sinn U2 S









Sent from my S7


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC for today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Damasko DB1 Limited Edition


----------



## jonathanp77

A couple of discontinued German titanium beauties. Sinn 157 Ti Ty and Contax S2 titanium film camera










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Damasko DB1 Limited Edition
> 
> View attachment 8764410


How's the lume application on the hands? Lumpy? Uneven? As much as I love Damasko, the hands are the one thing that's held me back.


----------



## Zizu73




----------



## martin_blank

jonathanp77 said:


> A couple of discontinued German titanium beauties. Sinn 157 Ti Ty and Contax S2 titanium film camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


That's a cool pic and a awesome watch!


----------



## Armchair

Zizu73 said:


> View attachment 8771890


There aren't enough of these around. Mine says hi:


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

856 says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Yassssssssssss!


----------



## jonathanp77

martin_blank said:


> That's a cool pic and a awesome watch!


Thanks. Glad you like it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

The watch from Hamburg


----------



## sergio65




----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

I know I've posted this one before in this thread, but here's a fresh pic.


----------



## logan2z

hoppes-no9 said:


> I know I've posted this one before in this thread, but here's a fresh pic.


I know I've 'liked' this one before but it's worth another. Gorgeous watch.


----------



## hoppes-no9

logan2z said:


> I know I've 'liked' this one before but it's worth another. Gorgeous watch.


Thank you sir!


----------



## wkw

Muhle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Gerrard8

My three Germans at Heidelberg


----------



## mizzy

Tutima...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

My love


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Lake time...










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Vintage ZentRa Savoy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## logan2z




----------



## Krell0

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 8817346


Whhat a strange wrist, and wearing your watch backwards? Post, post, post modern

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

Krell0 said:


> Whhat a strange wrist, and wearing your watch backwards? Post, post, post modern
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Its actually a tattoo.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Gerrard8 said:


> My three Germans at Heidelberg


Whenever I see a bezel which isn't aligned with the pip at 12 I always think "ooooh, I wonder what he's timing"


----------



## thejames1

U2









EZM 10 on a hike

















144

















Damasko DA46 Black









Sent from my S7


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## alex79

Hi guys, enjoying this h20


----------



## kevin_b1

Nomos today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Since I'm going to see this guy about this German thing today, I did what any other sane thinking person would do and I wore this.


----------



## peatnick

Tracking EET as wife is visiting family










Steinhart Ocean One Dual Time

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Ranxoren

Metro Gangreserve today:

View attachment 8836386


----------



## Gerrard8

That is what the rotating bezel is designed for, is not it? 
Dual time zone, OR time count-down if one has the very basic mathematical skills to multiply 5 when choose a 1-11 hour ring instead of 5-55 minutes ring. Maybe some other functions I am still unaware of.

For the Damasko DA 3X, 4X series, DA 45 or 44 black are my favorite. I choose DA45 in the end.



Bradjhomes said:


> Whenever I see a bezel which isn't aligned with the pip at 12 I always think "ooooh, I wonder what he's timing"


----------



## chuckaroo

brunemto said:


> The watch from Hamburg


Maybe my favorite marine chronometer look.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## 41Mets

So happy I picked this up. I like it (almost) as much as my Sinns!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

If there's a better looking watch I've yet to see it


----------



## alex79




----------



## stewham




----------



## chuckaroo

Nomos Orion 38


----------



## rokoce

Camping at a festival in south Bavaria yesterday.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RomeoT

Sinn 103. I've been debating awhile about getting the bracelet, but I love the lugs on this and straps show them off really well, especially this ColaReb.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew11v25

Archimedes Outdoor Protect. I appreciate the length of the hands...very legible watch.


----------



## matthew11v25

One more... a little lume.


----------



## masterClock

Stowa Flieger Blue Dial LE. First Stowa for me.
Such a beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

RomeoT said:


> Sinn 103. I've been debating awhile about getting the bracelet, but I love the lugs on this and straps show them off really well, especially this ColaReb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good on the bracelet


----------



## Jax

My blue Sinn103 A Sa B.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## GeorgeT

NOMOS Zurich Anthrazit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

41Mets said:


> So good on the bracelet[/
> 
> I know, but those lugs are a thing of beauty and bracelets tend to hide lugs. I also have a bracelet coming for my Oris 65, so coughing up another 300 would be tough, especially with all those watched still out there waiting to be bought...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun




----------



## chuckaroo

Captured the blue and gold in this one.


----------



## alex79

H20 hydra


----------



## Time On My Hands

38mm Max Bill


----------



## matthew11v25




----------



## motzbueddel

Nomos Orion Weiss Datum this afternoon.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Evening switch to the Laco Mannheim.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Kalmar SS


----------



## qcjulle

My Junkers on a Timefactors strap.


----------



## difues

My German Watch - Junkers


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

chuckaroo said:


> Maybe my favorite marine chronometer look.


Thank you


----------



## AzHadEnuf

First time on the light brown strap. I kind of like it.


----------



## 41Mets

Yummy in the tummy


----------



## jpfwatch

Guinand Model 40.50.10 
Love the subdials:


----------



## gregspitz

Vintage Glashutte

















Greg Spitz MD,FACS
Surgeon and
Leather Artisan


----------



## kevin_b1

Stowa today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Nice watch, buddy, but when you're driving, the only watching should be dedicated to the road. 
Driving and taking pictures...just...don't do this for us.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

New lime strap


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Time On My Hands said:


> Nice watch, buddy, but when you're driving, the only watching should be dedicated to the road.
> Driving and taking pictures...just...don't do this for us.


I got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

Nomos Ludwig Datum today



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Ranxoren

Metro Gangreserve today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

sergio65 said:


>


Beautiful. I have the silver dial but the black dial is awesome too.


----------



## sergio65

logan2z said:


> Beautiful. I have the silver dial but the black dial is awesome too.


The dial is grey actually, there is a new one which is more black with lume, a different font and more pilot- style hands.


----------



## logan2z

sergio65 said:


> The dial is grey actually, there is a new one which is more black with Lume, a different font and more pilot- style hands.


Yes, sorry, grey is what I meant to say. I prefer the font/hands on the version we have to the new one.


----------



## jdelcue

Sinn 556A.
She's never out of place...

Sent from my E5823


----------



## jdelcue

sergio65 said:


> The dial is grey actually, there is a new one which is more black with lume, a different font and more pilot- style hands.





sergio65 said:


>


That Glashütte Original with grey dial, in that exact style, is outstanding. What's a watch like that run $?

Sent from my E5823


----------



## birdynamnam

P1230472 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## sergio65




----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts...? I didn't like it when I first tried it months ago but I like it more now.


----------



## franco60

Porsche Design from late 70s on original bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

41Mets said:


> Thoughts...? I didn't like it when I first tried it months ago but I like it more now.


I love your blue model over the black. Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

41Mets said:


> Thoughts...? I didn't like it when I first tried it months ago but I like it more now.


It's a nah from me


----------



## jdelcue

Yesterday...



jdelcue said:


>


...and today.












Sent from my E5823


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8910426
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That combo makes me want a 856. Looks great!


----------



## TheGiant

Sinn U1 Camo with a Toshi strap


----------



## 41Mets

Off to my Dad soon, so on goes the one I wear every time he sees me so he doesn't start questioning why I have more than one!


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

error...


----------



## Buchmann69

AzHadEnuf said:


> That combo makes me want a 856. Looks great!


Thank you much! I'm having fun with this new NDC strap...


----------



## rokoce




----------



## TheGiant

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT


----------



## chuckaroo




----------



## AzHadEnuf

A few Orion's out there today!


----------



## Spunwell

Senator sixties to start the work week, have a great one ahead everyone!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## pitiwong

Not exactly the German Movement, but beautiful still.


----------



## metatime




----------



## chowmanfu

Damasko and Jurgens: Pure German


----------



## alex79

Hydra here


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mizzy

My precious one ;-) ...


----------



## birdynamnam

P1230612 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## watchdaddy1

birdynamnam said:


> P1230612 by laurent, sur Flickr


Hi Laurent looking good

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RomeoT

103 on a new DaLuca perlon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I admittedly like it...maybe just as a change of pace


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

(Nomos Tangente 38, Doctors Without Borders USA edition. Disclaimer: I am neither a doctor nor a border)*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 41Mets

I love this watch so much


----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning gang 







Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mlmyers

Nomos Orion Midnight joined me in the office today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Urban Gray today.


----------



## Spunwell

41Mets said:


> I love this watch so much


Tried to pm you but your inbox is full


----------



## timetostart

franco60 said:


> Porsche Design from late 70s on original bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just fell down a wormhole looking for this...


----------



## watchdaddy1

Famous 4 for my Birthday. Wife got me a 90 min massage:woohoo:



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## alex79

But it's written Swiss made on the back side :think :


----------



## alex79

watchdaddy1 said:


> Famous 4 for my Birthday. Wife got me a 90 min massage:woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Happy birthday  


AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 8946610
> 
> 
> Urban Gray today.


----------



## watchdaddy1

alex79 said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## motzbueddel

Summer holiday in the Canary Islands. Man it is hot here....










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Minimatik in its more breathable summer outfit, a cheap perlon strap.

*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## 41Mets

New shell cordovan NATO. Growing on me as time goes on today.


----------



## 41Mets

Oops double post


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Steppy




----------



## brunemto

The Argus


----------



## TheGiant

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## gward4

brunemto said:


> The Argus


Always love to see this one.


----------



## brunemto

gward4 said:


> Always love to see this one.


Thank you!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## matthew11v25

Nomos Club Datum and Baracuta jacket this morning.


----------



## franco60

Can I post my Swiss with German DNA?? Porsche Orfina from late 70s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitiwong

My 2 German friends!


----------



## WhatTheDeuce

Sent from half way through the Kessel Run using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## alex79




----------



## gasspasser

Happy Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

German in Bristol, England.


----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938 today


----------



## ehansen

Have a great Tuesday!

Eric


----------



## ehansen

Again today


----------



## matthew11v25

Club on a green cordura strap


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## logan2z




----------



## alex79




----------



## motzbueddel

Last night at the holiday resort wearing my Sinn 903 St B E. Flying back to Germany tomorrow morning. Holiday was way to short...










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby w' Maddog; that's German.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 9022857


What's that? Looks like a Sinn 556i but with a bezel, no date, and hands painted white all the way to the center - three big improvements, to me.


----------



## eblackmo

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> What's that? Looks like a Sinn 556i but with a bezel, no date, and hands painted white all the way to the center - three big improvements, to me.


Stowa. TO1 TESTAF flieger.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

eblackmo said:


> Stowa. TO1 TESTAF flieger.


Thanks. Great-looking watch. The T01 and T02 are too large for my wrist, but I'll keep an eye on this line.


----------



## Dhillon

Kazimon 1500, V3 on a NATO

Have a great weekend, All &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Dhillon

Kazimon 1500, V3 on a NATO

Have a great weekend, All 
View attachment 9026681


----------



## billyp7718

41Mets said:


> New shell cordovan NATO. Growing on me as time goes on today.


Brown leather on a blue watch looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## thejames1

A shot from a long ago trip to Germany.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Reflection of the Sun&Clouds


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Armchair




----------



## Bradjhomes

Armchair said:


> View attachment 9047210


Did you pick this one up from eBay.de a few weeks ago?


----------



## Armchair

Bradjhomes said:


> Did you pick this one up from eBay.de a few weeks ago?


Yep, only just arrived with me.


----------



## birdynamnam

P1230706 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1230707 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1230686 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Bradjhomes

Armchair said:


> Yep, only just arrived with me.


I'm glad I lost out in the auction to someone on here!


----------



## Armchair

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm glad I lost out in the auction to someone on here!


Me too ;-):-d


----------



## smalleq

Quick shot of my Nomos from a wedding last night.


----------



## sloopd06

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexman




----------



## Jimi182

Are there any German made ana-digi watches? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cameron Griffith

smalleq said:


> Quick shot of my Nomos from a wedding last night.


Veryy dapper, sir.


----------



## TheGiant

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## automatikno1

Laco


----------



## DaveandStu

mizzy said:


> Reflection of the Sun&Clouds


Just really believe that model is superb in blue...great piece Mizzy


----------



## 41Mets

Back in the US and back to two of my favorite things


----------



## watermanxxl

Kalmar I & II


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tool watch Tuesday 





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Just needed some red today.


----------



## sonic2911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewddha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalfreem

Nomos Orion


----------



## gward4




----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

My first Damasko. I suspect not my last - I'm very impressed so far.


----------



## 41Mets

Double sunburst


----------



## ehansen

Stowa Antea with a Woodford Reserve Manhattan


----------



## hozburun




----------



## robi1138

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport


----------



## thejames1

Damasko DA46 Black on a Clover canvas strap









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Not your typical German; here's my latest purchase a TNT Black Luna with a 7734 with added triple calendar and moonphase complications.


----------



## gunnersfan16

New to me, Sinn 144







, with its new big brother here









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Custom NATO by MiniW here on the forum. Nicely made!


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

My kid went out of town and forgot his watch. More than glad to give it some wrist time. Really liking the Club!


----------



## painterspal

A dull Friday crunching the numbers made better by what's on my wrist - love my Muhle...


----------



## gunnersfan16

My only, but very proud, German...I love this guy!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1

Damasko & Laco


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn UX on stowa rubber


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## smalleq

New Damasko on the wrist:


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Blue blue


----------



## futurepx

wkw said:


> Stowa Marine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A marine with flieger hands??


----------



## wkw

futurepx said:


> A marine with flieger hands??


Yes it is.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless 45.


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## noregrets




----------



## Jb330ci

Just received it today. Still don't know how to change the date yet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okidoc01

Stowa Flieger no logo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas

I was invited to visit a friend's ammunition manufacturing facility in Lewiston Idaho.

Since Lewiston Idaho is 2 hours behind Houston Texas, I decided that I needed to wear a GMT and set it to local time and Houston time.

The Temtion CM03 was the right watch for this adventure.




























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Felt like some vintage German









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## painterspal

A star just catching the sun. My Muhle Antaria KS


----------



## Heiner




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## masterClock

Thinking about my mom and wearing my beautiful Stowa LE Blue Dial Flieger today. 
We lost her in 2010 to cancer so when I decided to buy this watch earlier this year I bought #43 of 100 - the year my parents were born. 
My Dad loves aviation so it was a win all the way around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11




----------



## 41Mets

On stowa rubber


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrobi

That U2 looks amazing!!!



motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## laza80




----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Look what FedEx brought me today...a custom build from Tourby and an absolute stunner. I have sold off most of my collection of late and this is my first incoming, making it all the sweeter. I couldn't be happier with it.

The fit and finish is excellent, as one would expect. I especially like the brushed case, custom seconds hand and 74.3 guilloche movement. One of my new favorites and planning to keep this one for a long time.


----------



## Solomente

jonathanp77 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Bathroom stall wrist shots make baby ***** cry


----------



## jonathanp77

Lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6

noregrets said:


> Look what FedEx brought me today...a custom build from Tourby and an absolute stunner. I have sold off most of my collection of late and this is my first incoming, making it all the sweeter. I couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> The fit and finish is excellent, as one would expect. I especially like the brushed case, custom seconds hand and 74.3 guilloche movement. One of my new favorites and planning to keep this one for a long time.[]


That certainly is stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## hozburun




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## automatikno1

Sinn 556i on buffalo strap


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Dievas MG-1


----------



## Osahiro

Dornblüth 99.3 RG @Dogo Spa


----------



## Osahiro

Dornblüth 99.3 RG @Matsuyama castle


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Hmm...seems that the Dievas was German enough. 
Tourby Lawless Diver 45


----------



## 41Mets

A recent delivery of a black bay can't take away my true love for this!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Wanted one of these for ages, and finally got it.


----------



## wkw

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sinn EZM 10 to start off the week








Macro shot









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

masterClock said:


> Thinking about my mom and wearing my beautiful Stowa LE Blue Dial Flieger today.
> We lost her in 2010 to cancer so when I decided to buy this watch earlier this year I bought #43 of 100 - the year my parents were born.
> My Dad loves aviation so it was a win all the way around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch, and sorry to hear about your loss.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> Sinn EZM 10 to start off the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macro shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm leaving pics of the "10" to you now James!! Great shot....I can not believe how hard it is to pry my 10 with bracelet off the wrist now...have a good one mate ..Dave


----------



## thejames1

DaveandStu said:


> I'm leaving pics of the "10" to you now James!! Great shot....I can not believe how hard it is to pry my 10 with bracelet off the wrist now...have a good one mate ..Dave


Thanks Dave! Love this bracelet. For me, I wish the watch was just a mm or two smaller, as this one is testing my upper size limit. But I'm making it work for now! 😁

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Hang in there mate...you have to have one a "smidge" big in the herd...and that's the one IMHO....


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## watchapple




----------



## kevin_b1

Stowa for me



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## chowmanfu




----------



## Armchair

WatchNRolla said:


>


Looks good on blue leather.


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn on leather NATO


----------



## ehansen




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## automatikno1




----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Just got this guy, H20 Kalmar 8000m


----------



## painterspal

Tangomat Friday


----------



## matthew11v25

wife wrist check... Nomos Rose


----------



## wkw

39mm Archimede pilot



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchapple




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee

New arrival!


----------



## City74

Well it isn't on my wrist but close enough


----------



## whoa

"... Before ze Germans get here.."










/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## DummySmacks

Newly arrived Laco Paderborn


----------



## TheGiant

Old Reliable!









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## krpdm

Rasmus 200 atm by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


You have my holy grail of holy grail watches? I'm jealous, sir!


----------



## plastique999

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> You have my holy grail of holy grail watches? I'm jealous, sir!


Thanks!
It is indeed a mechanical masterpiece

Sent from my 16M


----------



## anaplian




----------



## raincity

What long old thread this is! Didn't get a chance to browse the whole thing but here's my contribution. Hanhart Cal. 40 single-button chrono, circa 1940.


----------



## cfw

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Time On My Hands

Fireworks closing a Moon Festival, a day of dragons, parades and moon cakes.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

At Lime Rock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf

Half German


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Armchair

chuasam said:


>


I'm trying to figure out what is in your shopping trolley.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Nomos for a day @ the office on Labor Day , guess that's why it's called Labor Day





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Armchair said:


> I'm trying to figure out what is in your shopping trolley.


Braun 5040s shaver, fresh mozzarella and a pack of fresh pasta








You can see the famous long lugs here


----------



## mrchan

my beloved Nomos Ludwig on a dressy lizard strap.








looks great on a military admiralty grey NATO too, in fact I really like this look too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Maier

Such a great thread. All my watches are Swiss and as as I started some research on German watches I came across this forum and this threat. Many of the watch brands here I had not heard of before but I am sure I will soon own some of the watches pictured in this thread. It is time for me being a German to acquire some German watches.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Peter Maier said:


> Such a great thread. All my watches are Swiss and as as I started some research on German watches I came across this forum and this threat. Many of the watch brands here I had not heard of before but I am sure I will soon own some of the watches pictured in this thread. It is time for me being a German to acquire some German watches.


ohhhh yr in for a treat & a lot of love & some pairs in yr collection @ least of the same brand. Happy hunting

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hozburun




----------



## MDT IT

Germany CUSN8 b-);-)

























;-)


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf

My two (or 1.5)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFoskett

This A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Thin 37 mm is calm and quiet but speaks volumes in the flesh. The level of finishing is like nothing I've seen before.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower

Taken in B17 Flying Fortress... on the way to Berlin...

upload pic


----------



## wkw

Sinn 356










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18

Love my Senator


----------



## franco60

Porsche Design from late 70s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Solomente




----------



## AzHadEnuf

SFoskett said:


> This A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Thin 37 mm is calm and quiet but speaks volumes in the flesh. The level of finishing is like nothing I've seen before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





corn18 said:


> View attachment 9275682
> Love my Senator





Solomente said:


>


Some great watches out of Glashutte.My humble offering today


----------



## wkw

Sinn 303










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

A watch that got me over megahorolophobia


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## SC-Texas

Temption CGK205



















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Had this on the last few days









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

Just received my Guinand Model 40.50.08L:


----------



## RPJ

Tangente 38 Datum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Metro Gray today.


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this most of the week. Still love this watch and feel tempted to buy the silver dial version.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## anabuki




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

My first German watch arrived today. Klassik 42mm. When I get more pics and video up on Youtube I'll post here in the German watches forum.


----------



## 41Mets

Liking the UX on this strap!


----------



## 41Mets

Liking the UX on this strap!


----------



## 41Mets

Apparently I really like this


----------



## horolicious

A pilot watch with a 200m WR?! On a horse leather in water?!


----------



## GUTuna

My new HAQ - Morgenwerk M1-3


----------



## jester0723

Guess it's time to leave my apartment...


----------



## krpdm

Missed it, so I had to have another one....

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Kalmar 2 8000m


----------



## CastorTroy3




----------



## stewham




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bitethattire




----------



## wkw

Archimede










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarasoft11

love it


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## anaplian

Nomos Orion 35mm. Slim and elegant. Unlike me.


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

mebiuspower said:


> Taken in B17 Flying Fortress... on the way to Berlin...
> 
> upload pic


So cool. Are you on a daylight bombing mission of Berlin? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

This one has to be captured in a video as still photos do not capture its functionality:


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## mebiuspower

jonathanp77 said:


> So cool. Are you on a daylight bombing mission of Berlin?


Yep. No Mustang escort tho.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PricoMigdala




----------



## prinzaugsburg

1967 Ruhla 17 jewels from the DDR
34 mm of East German engineering loveliness.
The replacement expanding bracelet is another blast from the past
Light weight, easy on the wrist.
A joy to set and wind up every morning. Gains 2 mins. in 24 hours. Not a problem.
I love small watches


----------



## anabuki




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## watchdaddy1

No meetings here. Straight casual, Dickies & Chucks today w/ the Famous 4










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## SC-Texas

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Steppy

PricoMigdala said:


> View attachment 9354530


If it wasn't for half cut 6, i'd say that was pretty much perfect


----------



## PricoMigdala

I'm not fond of the half cut either. They should have removed it entirely as on the Glashutte Original 1845 Klassik.
Ontopic:


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## TheGiant

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## Dhillon




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laza80




----------



## motzbueddel

7 year old Sinn 103 St Acrylic.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Dhillon said:


> View attachment 9374170


That is a sharp looking Kazimon


----------



## robi1138

Stowa TO1 TESTAF:


----------



## boomguy57

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jb330ci

Outfit today. Need a more casual strap.


----------



## jmburgess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Blue this morning black tonight. Both on cheap strapsco straps


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend

Haven't gotten around to making a new strap for my Stowa yet, but had some notched ones from another watch. Didn't expect to like the look, but I think I do?


----------



## ehansen

Have a great Sunday and start of the week

Eric


----------



## watermanxxl

MG-1 and Louis Vuitton


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Sixties today
Cheers


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Steppy




----------



## imaCoolRobot

Steppy said:


>


Timeless edition II! Gimme!


----------



## TheGiant

Sinn T1


----------



## 41Mets

Don't wear this strap frequently


----------



## ehansen

Damasko DA34 today

Cheers 
Eric


----------



## 41Mets

ehansen said:


> Damasko DA34 today
> 
> Cheers
> Eric


Striking


----------



## wkw

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Uhrmensch said:


> Sixties today
> Cheers


Gorgeous watch! You have one seriously impressive collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

JonS1967 said:


> Gorgeous watch! You have one seriously impressive collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon, much appreciated. The GO remains one of my favourites. Cheers


----------



## rokoce

After many complications (and involving the police...) when I was already sure I would never get to see this watch in my mailbox, I finally received this watch 4 months after my eBay purchase. It's unfortunately not running albeit it was advertised as fully functional, but I would have it serviced either way. Without further ado, here's my "new" Junghans Olympic diver ("20 atm") chronograph.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Shalalai

Stowa MOBLE, a (crappy iPhone) "steering wheel" picture:


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sinn 356










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## logan2z




----------



## Steppy




----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn UX / EZM2B


----------



## jonathanp77

rockmastermike said:


> Sinn UX / EZM2B


Millennium Falcon? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

If Mercedes-Benz is not German, so what is? ;-)


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

anabuki said:


> If Mercedes-Benz is not German, so what is? ;-)


They make some of their cars in Hungary though :-d

Nice watch. Any idea who made it?


----------



## rockmastermike

jonathanp77 said:


> Millennium Falcon?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Affirmative....courtesy of my 10 yr old


----------



## anabuki

Armchair said:


> They make some of their cars in Hungary though :-d
> 
> Nice watch. Any idea who made it?


Japanese movement, German QC, made in Chingary..? ;-)


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wps

Metro today


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Stowa Flieger for me today.

Edit: ugh, dumb picture rotation. Not sure why Tapatalk always refuses to believe the orientation was edited and saved after taking the picture.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa for flieger Friday's on NATO









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalalai




----------



## Rich-L

This just in...


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 1165dvd

Admiring my new German watch with a German themed nato (Nato Strap Co M strap) this morning behind a German made car. Maybe I'll have a German beer this afternoon?


----------



## Bdex75

Three Germans walk into a bar.........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oynag

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Stowa Flieger for me today.
> 
> Edit: ugh, dumb picture rotation. Not sure why Tapatalk always refuses to believe the orientation was edited and saved after taking the picture.


That strap looks great with the black face. Nice touch.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Maybe the first on here?? This thing will not come off my wrist...:




























The Original from 1955...:










The details in this watch are so amazing it has to be seen in person!


----------



## ehansen

DC66 at the playground


----------



## ehansen

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Maybe the first on here?? This thing will not come off my wrist...:


That backside is quite enticing!


----------



## 41Mets

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Maybe the first on here?? This thing will not come off my wrist...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original from 1955...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The details in this watch are so amazing it has to be seen in person!


Holy schnit I love that


----------



## ninzeo

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Maybe the first on here?? This thing will not come off my wrist...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original from 1955...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The details in this watch are so amazing it has to be seen in person!


Awesome! Love the way they handled the subdial texture


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Is it just me, or did Junghans secretly become the king of chronographs in the past decade? This Meister Pilot, the Meister Driver, the Telemeter, and the Max Chronoscope? I'm not chronograph crazy but I'd love to have all four of those.


----------



## gward4

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Maybe the first on here?? This thing will not come off my wrist...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original from 1955...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The details in this watch are so amazing it has to be seen in person!


I love the sunken sub-dials and the distinctive bezel too. Thanks for posting these. Such a unique and striking design.


----------



## JonS1967

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> Is it just me, or did Junghans secretly become the king of chronographs in the past decade? This Meister Pilot, the Meister Driver, the Telemeter, and the Max Chronoscope? I'm not chronograph crazy but I'd love to have all four of those.


I couldn't agree more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Maybe the first on here?? This thing will not come off my wrist...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original from 1955...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The details in this watch are so amazing it has to be seen in person!


Definitely understand why it's getting a lot of wrist time. Love the original. I've been trying to convince it's current owner to sell it to me but no luck.




























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

My team is playing today, had to change the straps  Go Gators!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Wow! Thanx Gents!!

Of course I couldn't agree more. Like I said, the details that you can't see are amazing! The dial reminds me of a pie - pan, except that it is radius-ed from the center of the numerals, clear to the edge of the dial! If you enlarge the 2nd photo of of the side view, you can kinda see it.

This is also made in an all black version, but I much prefer this "vintage" version.


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## Flatspotter




----------



## Dan Pierce

German engineering all 'round.
dP


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## centurionavre

Say hello to my Teutonic freund!










Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

Trying my Stowa Antea KS on rubber!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## 41Mets

Blue watch, blue strap, blue car


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Italian antiquities and German CUSN8


----------



## Dhillon




----------



## rockmastermike

My weekend companion and still on today - Sinn UX


----------



## aahyuup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Busy Monday so far...

The DC66 is great when you've got sh*t to get done and no time to mess around.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wps

Perfect pair


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Torpedo.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

UX on Sinn strap. Love it.


----------



## Watchdisplay

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence

Cross post from NOMOS thread


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Uhrmensch

Sechziger
Cheers


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Only German..

Helberg Vs Gs1200 ;-)


----------



## aahyuup

Rainy morning Laco Dortmund


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## costa39

My new Nomos Orion...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Insanevette

I just got my first watch yesterday! Been saving for about 4 months now and finally purchased this on monday. I bought it from Gnomon and it came within 2 days. It blew me away compared to the pictures/videos I stared at for months. Everything feels so solid and smooth. 

Can't wait to get the bracelet in the future, but for now I have a rubber Damasko strap and navy blue nato that I love. 

And I can finally post pictures!


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Metro Grey today.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Oh gee... let me think about it... pheeh... who am I kidding? This just won't come off:


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mizzy

Sinnful Friday, so...


----------



## 41Mets

I hate when I come to the conclusion that it's not summer anymore...


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club, got held up last minute so here is my 10 & 3 instead 😭









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 656


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 9457210
> View attachment 9457226


Beautiful burgundy dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

The Argus


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Stowa FliegerKlassik Sport


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Hagen in Westfalen; Tourby Lawless 45


----------



## ehansen

Getting ready for a night flight overseas


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

My order of NATOs came in from the Cheap Nato Straps store in Sweden. I know the Archimede is not the best choice for NATOs, but I thought I'd try the German Flag and my 1st leather NATO on it. Probably end up putting the blue leather back on.


----------



## brunemto

Hentschel H2


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## watermanxxl

MG-1; Dievas


----------



## rockmastermike

I'm going to "Punish" this week 
UX on ToxicRubber


----------



## JDCfour

Muhle Glashutte Terranaut II








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Nivrel LE #97/200 just arrived


----------



## Tickythebull

Damasko on new bund strap.


----------



## robi1138

TESTAF certified Stowa TO1 in the hangar (my desk) after flying (driving) into work today in my plane (Honda Accord) and landing (parking).


----------



## rokoce

Fresh from the service!


----------



## gregspitz

Vintage Glashutte NOS from 1969 with box and "papers"

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom V.

Went to a Watch Affair at local dealer. With much better half with me, I came down to these two. Options were Shorokhoff, Grand Seiko, Muhle Glasshutte and a couple others. these two won out because my wife and I had wonderful discussions after I tried on each. I am thankful that she really does know me that well. Her input in my life has been invaluable.

Tom V,


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## ursamajor

Too small for my wrist, but big enough for my collection.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## amrvf

schillernde, weiße und blaue Uhr:


----------



## wkw

Tom V. said:


> Went to a Watch Affair at local dealer. With much better half with me, I came down to these two. Options were Shorokhoff, Grand Seiko, Muhle Glasshutte and a couple others. these two won out because my wife and I had wonderful discussions after I tried on each. I am thankful that she really does know me that well. Her input in my life has been invaluable.
> 
> Tom V,


I really like that Tutima!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

Hope a "foot shot" will be okay&#8230; :-d


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 41Mets

Just arrived...brand new Damasko DB4 #1/50


----------



## dhtjr

That Damasko DB4 is really nice. I never noticed the angled rehaut before; adds some nice depth.


----------



## 41Mets

dhtjr said:


> That Damasko DB4 is really nice. I never noticed the angled rehaut before; adds some nice depth.


Hard to tell from the photos unless you catch it just right. It really gives it a sense of width and depth!


----------



## no name no slogan

Dunno how this came to be, but it's kinda fun...









But this is probably more appropriate...


----------



## Heljestrand

My only German, my only automatic , my only watch. (Until a DW5600e G-Shock arrives today)


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Sinn 356 acrylic


----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938. One of my favorites.


----------



## DummySmacks

Chilly does not care for wrist shots...


----------



## oynag

856.


----------



## 41Mets

Day 2


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## aaroniusl

My new German watch! A great start to the weekend!


----------



## DrGonzo




----------



## DutchMongolian

10 & 2!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sinn Arktis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious




----------



## MrCheeky

The Livingstone Room - Victoria Falls Hotel, Zimbabwe

Sept 2016


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Lovely Junghans contention lately... let me add to it...:


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JonS1967

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Lovely Junghans contention lately... let me add to it...:


The more wrist shots I see of this watch the more I like it. Simply beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

JonS1967 said:


> The more wrist shots I see of this watch the more I like it. Simply beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Sir... I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Laco with a vintage touch










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

UX on D22 Drew Straps


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Armchair




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roodboi

Stowa


----------



## Roodboi

2


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Mondays




























Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Admittedly I'm wearing this one the most since it came last week.


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfaraday

Things escalated quickly


----------



## Solomente

mfaraday said:


> Things escalated quickly


I only have two things to say.

Double column wheel 

Holy sh** 


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 9548274




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Solomente said:


> I only have two things to say.
> 
> Double common wheel ?
> 
> Holy sh** ?


DITTO FN BAD A$$ Marek

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

How do you follow Marek's Glashutte



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## stewham

Nomos Tangomat on a blue buffalo strap


----------



## logan2z

mfaraday said:


> Things escalated quickly


Wow, I'm a big GO fan and I've never seen that piece before. Spectacular.


----------



## 41Mets

My favorite German


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Laco Augsburg.....love the dial on this!


----------



## Furball




----------



## rokoce

On a new carbon strap.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## daffie

Just when I thought I had seen it all....holy crap this one really is something else...simply stunning! |> |> 



mfaraday said:


> Things escalated quickly


----------



## MDT IT

Here it rains, but I dream..:roll:


----------



## fiskadoro

Dugena Submersible gearing up for Halloween.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## theblotted

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope...









Braun. Dieter Rams design, aka the "father" of Apple Watch.


----------



## de_link

Got this recently from another WUS member.

Put it on a Worn and Wound Model 1 Horween - Crimson


----------



## Heljestrand

Nivrel


----------



## wkw

Damasko DA36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest

Muhle Glashutte Teutonia II


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

My only leather NATO is kinda low quality but I like the way it looks.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Friday!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 8erren

My little beater from Glashütte


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

All German today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On this martu custom strap


----------



## thomisking

mfaraday said:


> Things escalated quickly


That sir, is the proverbial mic drop and walk off stage. Beautiful piece.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## rockmastermike

UX on ToxicRubber


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian

Off to a 70s fancy dress party. Am going as one of my favourite bands. So a German watch was a must.


----------



## 41Mets

Yea, the date is one day ahead...


----------



## gward4

41Mets said:


> On this martu custom strap


Nice combo!


----------



## IRBilldozer

First new watch is nearly two years arrived today. Loving it so far.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## 41Mets

Thanks!


gward4 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> On this martu custom strap
> 
> 
> 
> Nice combo!
Click to expand...


----------



## supawabb




----------



## aaroniusl

Here's some pics of my Club in his new shoes, a Eulit 2 piece perlon strap.


----------



## Rich-L

anaplian said:


> Off to a 70s fancy dress party. Am going as one of my favourite bands. So a German watch was a must.


We are the Robots!!! Just saw them recently here in the Washington DC area... It was AMAZING!!! Well done....


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Laco pilot....


----------



## 1165dvd

Burger night.


----------



## 41Mets

On my wrist specifically, I like a strap on this that does not have the cutouts at the lugs. I think it looks too wide on my wrist and I prefer it on a strap like this. I also like a darker strap than the tan one it came with. Looking into a custom very dark leather strap.


----------



## wkw

Sinn 6000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

A couple new straps from Bulang and Sons for my Metro:


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sinn 203










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

smalleq said:


> A couple new straps from Bulang and Sons for my Metro:


Looks great. What spring bars do you use with that.


----------



## JonS1967

smalleq said:


> A couple new straps from Bulang and Sons for my Metro:


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

smalleq said:


> A couple new straps from Bulang and Sons for my Metro:


Is that other one the Saffiano Mocca? That strap has been on my radar for my Orion 38. Could we get a wrist shot or a strap change shot with that strap please?


----------



## logan2z

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, this is the first real life photo I've seen of this watch. I thought about picking one up, what do you think of it?


----------



## logan2z

supawabb said:


>


Great shot, my favorite UTS.


----------



## thomisking

Just a couple of Germans I picked up while in Spandau.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## crappbag

First but will certainly not be the last


----------



## wkw

logan2z said:


> Nice, this is the first real life photo I've seen of this watch. I thought about picking one up, what do you think of it?


Thanks.

I am quite pleased with the watch. It comes with an unique movement. The decoration of the movement is nice. It is a slow beater so I'm able to enjoy looking at the second hand jumps.

When comparing Guinand with my other favorite firm Stowa, I think Stowa has a better case finishing. But then Guinand 31 is still a great watch and I like it very much.

Customer service at Guinand was excellent and the ordering processing was great. They even called me across the globe to confirm details of my order.

I'm eyeing on a series 41 now and hoping to be a return customer soon.

Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

My first Sinn. A lovely vintage 142 from the 80's I think. Although this one is Swiss Made and looks like a Heuer Cortina. Maybe this one was made by Heuer. Any Sinn experts out there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

AzHadEnuf said:


> Looks great. What spring bars do you use with that.


17mm Spring bars, 16 will work to, but I felt more secure using the 17mm ones. Not the easiest strap to put on, but once you get it on the first time it's easier the next time as you have to push the strap over to one of the wire lugs a bit in order to depress the other side of the spring bar and with a nicely made strap like this one, the strap holes can be pretty tight.



Portland said:


> Is that other one the Saffiano Mocca? That strap has been on my radar for my Orion 38. Could we get a wrist shot or a strap change shot with that strap please?


Yep, that's the one. I'll give that a try next week and post a couple of pics.


----------



## wps

Lost in the reflection of my Orion today


----------



## alittle

Got this Stowa in from another member last week.


----------



## Portland

Tried the "Lumberjack" Bulang & Sons leather strap that I purchased for my Speedmaster on the Orion 38.

What do you guys think, does it work?


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## iwantone

Aristo 5H70Ti titanium full lume.
Looking to sell if anyone is interested, shoot me a PM.


----------



## 41Mets

Black on black on black (with a touch of blue).


----------



## Solomente




----------



## MATT1076




----------



## logan2z

wkw said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am quite pleased with the watch. It comes with an unique movement. The decoration of the movement is nice. It is a slow beater so I'm able to enjoy looking at the second hand jumps.
> 
> When comparing Guinand with my other favorite firm Stowa, I think Stowa has a better case finishing. But then Guinand 31 is still a great watch and I like it very much.
> 
> Customer service at Guinand was excellent and the ordering processing was great. They even called me across the globe to confirm details of my order.
> 
> I'm eyeing on a series 41 now and hoping to be a return customer soon.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. Some additional photos would be great. There aren't many on the Guinand site.


----------



## BVItalia

Here's one of mine!


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Do not know much about the brand but really like the look. How is the build?


----------



## JonS1967

BVItalia said:


> Here's one of mine!


This is a beautiful model! How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Uhren Von UHR Flieger










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest

Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## briburt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 41Mets

Don't want this to get left out...oops didn't reset the date after not wearing a few days


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCheeky

Damasko DA38 - Victoria Falls Hotel


----------



## huldaid

My new STOWA TO1 SPORT


----------



## MrCheeky

Damasko DA38 - Chobe National Park, Botswana


----------



## Daemonultimate




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Sunday morning. I need more coffee. Simple 3 handers delight me. I'm boring.


----------



## 41Mets

Go Cats!!


----------



## Portland

Orion 38 on a Franck Muller black alligator strap.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

41Mets said:


> Go Cats!!


I'm scrolling down the page and I see that strap. The first thing on my mind was "pastrami!" Why is that?


----------



## 41Mets

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Cats!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scrolling down the page and I see that strap. The first thing on my mind was "pastrami!" Why is that?
Click to expand...

Well pastrami is pretty good.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## alittle

Nomos Ludwig Automatik Datum today:


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver


----------



## Jb330ci

Stowa BFLE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn UX


----------



## wkw

Archimede pilot 39H meets his big brother today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sinning at a seminar


----------



## oynag

The hour hand position makes it mysterious...


----------



## masterClock

STOWA Flieger LE Blue Dial on an olive nato in the studio tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf

Habring Felix around the house


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26

Love the Spätzle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

DamaskoDA-20 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn UX


----------



## watchdaddy1

Nomos again:shrug:



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine Chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Hi ,Helberg Cusn8 .. green is life.;-)


----------



## Karlisnet

Tangente on wrist


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos cut in 1/2









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl

German watch 









With korean bbq


----------



## NS1

Today:


----------



## Victorv

NS1 said:


> Today:


Lovely Nomos, and congratulations for your style, love your tie

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl

Date night with the wife. She likes to get to the tank early. Switch to the club for the sportier vibe.


----------



## alittle




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Flieger Friday










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## DrGonzo




----------



## WatchNut22

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 9723594


Me likey. I know nothing about this brand tho. Expand.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

ZentRa Chronograph. 70's.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JMEnnis

Steinhart nav b bronze. All love. 









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

JMEnnis said:


> Steinhart nav b bronze. All love.


Nice, but Swiss Made. If you haven't seen it yet - we got a Steinhart Forum here on WUS.


----------



## Daemonultimate




----------



## Heljestrand

A Boo-tiful morning in Florida


----------



## rockmastermike

Big day - 1st round of U11 Soccer playoffs, A GTG in Atlanta and Auburn game tonight


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

UX seems to be my weekend watch


----------



## no name no slogan

rockmastermike said:


>


Nice, Mike. How do you like the B-Uhr? You're the only one other than myself I've seen with one so far. Looks better on the bracelet than I would have thought.


----------



## NightOwl

At the arena watching the game.



















It's my boy's first game. He's pumped.


----------



## Wanderfalken

NightOwl said:


> It's my boy's first game. He's pumped.


Your son has great taste in players. I saw that the former Badger even had the GWG for him . Must have been a great night!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Damasko


----------



## ausserirdischesindgesund

Love, love, love my new Nomos Orion 33!


----------



## Wanderfalken

Sunday Schauer


----------



## ninzeo

Erhard Junghans


----------



## omeglycine

Happy Halloween


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## DummySmacks

WatchNut22 said:


> Me likey. I know nothing about this brand tho. Expand.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://www.guinand-uhren.de/history.html

Interesting history as well as amazing value and quality. What's not to like? Happy hunting!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Club II on blue NATO









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

watermanxxl said:


> Tourby Lawless


That's a really cool case back! I don't know anything about that model. Is it custom?


----------



## Johnp_g

New arrival. After much thought and deliberation I decided on the ideal engineer's timepiece (to my mind).... DA36 & bracelet.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Junghans Munchen


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## watermanxxl

Penfold36 said:


> That's a really cool case back! I don't know anything about that model. Is it custom?


Thank you. It's the standard caseback of the Lawless Diver by Tourby. Pretty kewl stuff; deeply etched and a favorite on "Caseback Thursdays".


----------



## thejollywatcher

On a navy blue Horween. Slim and comfy. Nice contrast to the thickness and height of the DC67.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd




----------



## wkw

DA36


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

The new Hodinkee Nomos Metro...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Beautiful sunny day in NJ


----------



## daffie

New strap for my DA46... original suède from Damasko.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Ready for my son's last halftime band performance of his high school career.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Florida Studebaker State Meet 2016 Crawfordville, Florida (w/NIVREL )










































View attachment 9843026


----------



## Fox143

Team doc tonight so I thought the Nomos Tangente Doctors Without Borders was appropriate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 656 in the sunshine


----------



## Spunwell

Fox143 said:


> Team doc tonight so I thought the Nomos Tangente Doctors Without Borders was appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really sharp, love the strap!


----------



## 41Mets

Love the shadows on this model


----------



## Bugra

Sinn 356 on Rios Rubber


----------



## Jacob E.

Miyota 9100 inside:


----------



## mephisto

the 356 seems to get more wrist time on my wife's wrist unless i hide it the night before i want to wear it!
(excuse the tudor)


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rockmastermike

856 b-uhr


----------



## Johnp_g

DA36 among some elektrickery...


----------



## JonS1967

rockmastermike said:


> 856 b-uhr


Great watch and incredible photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

JonS1967 said:


> Great watch and incredible photo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## MDT IT

Helberg bronze Vs BMW Gs1200

German day..


----------



## gward4

Stowa 1938

Cheers!


----------



## Johnp_g

Tool time...


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## gregspitz

Junghans Max Bill

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gregspitz

Wrist shot Junghans Max Bill









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mlmyers

Voting day choice -- the Sinn 556im:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd




----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos for the day









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jalfreem

Nomos Orion while parking cars.


----------



## cerberus63

Muhle Glashutte 29er Big on Hirsch Robby


----------



## watermanxxl

Penfold36 said:


> That's a really cool case back! I don't know anything about that model. Is it custom?


Yes...and, no. Yes; the watches are bespoken; made to order with many available options. No, in that this is their "standard" caseback for this watch. Thanks for the compliment Penfold.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## vese

Amazing Glashutte. Big date done really well.


----------



## Penfold36

watermanxxl said:


> Yes...and, no. Yes; the watches are bespoken; made to order with many available options. No, in that this is their "standard" caseback for this watch. Thanks for the compliment Penfold.


No problem! Thanks for the update. I might have to check them out. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence




----------



## gregspitz

Vintage Glashutte in Genuine Lizard custom.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de_link




----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko DA36


----------



## DummySmacks

Still this...a tough watch for tough times.


----------



## loqv75




----------



## wkw

loqv75 said:


> View attachment 9890090


Is that a Guinand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

New Today! Stowa Prodiver blue LE


----------



## loqv75

wkw said:


> Is that a Guinand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi yes it is Model 60.50-T


----------



## 41Mets

Something new to try. Gonna give it a little to see if it grows on me.


----------



## studiompd

Nice pick up 41, I just got mine too, how are you liking it so far? The only complaints on my end are a noisy bracelet


----------



## 41Mets

studiompd said:


> Nice pick up 41, I just got mine too, how are you liking it so far? The only complaints on my end are a noisy bracelet


I like it...I agree the bracelet...it's not that way on it, but it's that way when it clanks with the clasp. I think what I'm iffy about is how bright the white is.


----------



## 41Mets

studiompd said:


> Nice pick up 41, I just got mine too, how are you liking it so far? The only complaints on my end are a noisy bracelet


I like it...I agree the bracelet...it's not that way on it, but it's that way when it clanks with the clasp. I think what I'm iffy about is how bright the white is.


----------



## wedgehammer

Tutima BUND 728-06, 400pcs issued to the KSK troops deployed to Afghanistan


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Again today, really enjoying this new guy.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## studiompd

41Mets said:


> I like it...I agree the bracelet...it's not that way on it, but it's that way when it clanks with the clasp. I think what I'm iffy about is how bright the white is.


 Maybe put it on new shoes? Fit is way better for me with a different strap, even though its chinese "rubber". woops, see you put in on f29 already!









Sinn weiss may be an option for ya?


----------



## 41Mets

studiompd said:


> Maybe put it on new shoes? Fit is way better for me with a different strap, even though its chinese "rubber". woops, see you put in on f29 already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn weiss may be an option for ya?


Yeah...I put it there just to see if it would be swooped up. Doesn't need to go anywhere immediately. I had initially thought that this Sinn 556 would be too small. But maybe it's just this dial that's not quite grabbing me. But it will keep wearing it and see if it grabs me more.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## platinumEX




----------



## JonS1967

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Class all the way!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mistrz17

Schaumburg GT One


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

NIVREL. It sounds like a headache relief medicine. Instead it is a perfectly clean no date throwback design that is a time capsule. It ended my mania of constantly searching WatchRecon. It is blue. German with a Swiss heart.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Tutima lemania 5100


----------



## motzbueddel

JonS1967 said:


> Class all the way!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## MJACLA09

...


----------



## 41Mets

Putting on the bracelet is reloving it all over again!


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

It's a German kind of weekend...








And a German kind of night...


----------



## MJACLA09

..


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoxuantu

I love the Atlantik shade


----------



## gward4




----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko honeymoon continues:


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rockmastermike

856 b-uhr


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## 41Mets

Damasko and cool reflection


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

The last two days.


----------



## xxjorelxx

my entry for today


----------



## MZhammer




----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

MZhammer said:


> View attachment 9936266


Beauty


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good timing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd




----------



## wkw

Stowa 1938 chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kugino

nomos tangente neomatik


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## blowfish89

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 9945402


Great watch, superb picture


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan

blowfish89 said:


> Great watch, superb picture


Thanks.


----------



## smalleq

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 9945402


Not sure what kind of pickups you have in your guitar there as magnet strength can vary, but I'm always a bit squeamish about laying a watch right against the pickup like that for fear of magnetizing it.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## hoxuantu

Stopped by a store and picked up an Ahoi Atlantik while I was in my European trip. It was a nice supprise when I realized Nomos changed the case back. Now Ahoi can swim with whales


----------



## MJACLA09

ALS today


----------



## Thomas_Gage

Nomos tangomat all day everyday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metatime




----------



## andsan

Glashutte Hand Date


----------



## rockmastermike

+/- 0 for over 2 months


----------



## gward4




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## 41Mets

Back on strap


----------



## loqv75




----------



## watchdaddy1

Saturday's Sinn
HAGWE fellas 





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## thomisking

loqv75 said:


> View attachment 9965666


Can you share a little about this watch? It looks like the Hanhart. Is Tutima an homage watch?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## cursto

sergio65 said:


>


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## loqv75

thomisking said:


> Can you share a little about this watch? It looks like the Hanhart. Is Tutima an homage watch?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Hi,
the model here is a Tutima flieger Chronograph 1941
Tutima produced Pilot Chrono watches for the Luftwaffe during the WW2 it is like a re-issue watch very close to the original you can get loads of infos from the net.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## wistfulsigh

Is that the same watch in both pictures? It's gorgeous.


----------



## wistfulsigh

41Mets said:


> Back on strap


Is that the same watch in both pictures? Gorgeous.


----------



## 41Mets

wistfulsigh said:


> Is that the same watch in both pictures? Gorgeous.


yes. best thing about the dial is how different it looks in different light!


----------



## 41Mets

wistfulsigh said:


> Is that the same watch in both pictures? Gorgeous.


yes. best thing about the dial is how different it looks in different light!

From today in a sort of dark room.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Hergest

Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E


----------



## Penfold36

41Mets said:


> yes. best thing about the dial is how different it looks in different light!
> 
> From today in a sort of dark room.


Such a great looking watch! I get more and more jealous every time you post your superb pics of it! As soon as you get tired of it, be sure to send it my way. ;-)


----------



## 41Mets

Penfold36 said:


> Such a great looking watch! I get more and more jealous every time you post your superb pics of it! As soon as you get tired of it, be sure to send it my way. ;-)


With all of my flipping, this is probably the one that's never going anywhere. Plus I paid full price 
But thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Sinn + fresh baked stollen


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## MDT IT

German Bronze , Helberg CH8


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Double sunburst....Costco lighting. The best. I recommend taking your entire watch collection to Costco to get the best photograph!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## alittle




----------



## MDT IT

German KHS
Nuclear Monday morning


----------



## Zweig

My first Nomos. Tangente with Lange dial.


----------



## StufflerMike

For what it's worth the 1937 Lange dial was made by Weber & Baral, same supplier Stowa used at that time.


----------



## Zweig

stuffler said:


> For what it's worth the 1937 Lange dial was made by Weber & Baral, same supplier Stowa used at that time.


I've read your very informative post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/re-post-stowa-antea-vs-nomos-tangente-458.html

and others:

https://uhrforum.de/nomos-vs-stowa-t16543


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/23ffpi


----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn 856 b-uhr


----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Long sleeves again!


----------



## dinkerson

H2


----------



## horolicious




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RPJ

Sinn in the sun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

TOPTISHKIN said:


>


nice strap yev

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## horolicious

watchdaddy1 said:


> nice strap yev
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks.  Tried to make this Zurich look less serious. I think I succeeded.


----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko has snuck back into the rotation for today:


----------



## RomeoT

Sinn 103 on Kevlar.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless 45


----------



## Maddog1970

Steinhart Vintage TI Nav B on tan denim....


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice, but def. a Swiss watch.


----------



## UofRSpider

Maddog1970 said:


> Steinhart Vintage TI Nav B on tan denim....
> 
> View attachment 10015994


Ok, someone has to explain the story behind this watch. Was it designed after a military issue? I'm just curious because of the no-text dial, which I assume was created for a purpose.


----------



## StufflerMike

UofRSpider said:


> Ok, someone has to explain the story behind this watch. Was it designed after a military issue? I'm just curious because of the no-text dial, which I assume was created for a purpose.


The Laco (Lacher) History


----------



## Maddog1970

Does this count as German?


----------



## Maddog1970

stuffler said:


> The Laco (Lacher) History


And not to be picky, but that is a Steinhart folks....


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Maddog1970 said:


> Does this count as German?
> 
> View attachment 10018162


If it says "Made In Germany" on the dial or case back, then yep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

Maddog1970 said:


> And not to be picky, but that is a Steinhart folks....


Mike referenced Laco's history because that is where the history of that design comes from as opposed to Steinhart.


----------



## platinumEX

Winding down a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## boomguy57

My Sinn 356!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

German it is then.....


----------



## Time On My Hands

With the newish Made In Germany annotation. I don't find it intrusive at all. I like it.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Arktis. Wish I had bought one, when they where still available. Enjoy this great time piece! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

New dial!


----------



## serve 1st

prob the best green watch on the market--


----------



## serve 1st

meaning this STOWA...



Bradjhomes said:


>


----------



## Maddog1970

New strap and some snowy mountains!


----------



## swatpup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJVvermont

New strap on the 556


----------



## Maddog1970

Loving my Dievas.....perfect combo of pilot looks, with diver function:


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martbroad

Oldie but still a goodie


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## aaroniusl

Just notice that there isn't a Nomos wrist shot in the past 24 hours so here is a wrist shot of my less than 24 hours new Zurich.


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

I'd better follow that last comment with another special Nomos


----------



## Maddog1970

Dievas honeymoon continues:


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## rockmastermike

U1000b - EZM6

"In our D3-System watches, the push-piece pins and crown shafts are mounted directly in a fine-finished case aperture, creating a perfect seal to the case.

In conventional designs, the push-piece pin and crown shaft are mounted in the case hole inside a tube insert. The required tube seal along with careless handling can also lead to loss of water resistance with this design.

The D3-System permits the crown and push-piece to be integrated in the case, providing reliable protection from lateral knocks and the penetration of dust or moisture."


----------



## gward4




----------



## motzbueddel

Laco Mannheim on Canvas



















Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Here we go again w/ the working every darn day_ 
Nomos to start the week.


----------



## jonathanp77

This to start the week.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt

A modest, recent German addition to my collection: Junkers G38 6946-2


----------



## rockmastermike

U1000b EZM6

"The SZ02 Movement was developed by Sinn on the basis of the Valjoux 7750 characterized by an off-center 60-minute counter

The Valjoux 7750, by contrast, only has a 30-minute chronometer counter. Stopped times are difficult to see on this standard caliber as the interim marks of the hour counter are very close to the hour indices. The SZ02 permits direct reading of the minutes right through from 0 to 60 minutes.

The SZ02 was launched in 2006, the year of the World Cup in Germany and has more than proved its worth since then, forming a reliable base for the perfect readability of the diving watch U1000 range."


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## aaroniusl

Can't get enough of this.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig




----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine automatic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

New acquisition Sinn 104:

















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rockmastermike

U1000b EZM6

SUG is a manufacturer of high-grade watch cases in Glashütte in Saxony. In 2001 SUG was the first, and to date the only, German watch case manufacturer to be awarded DIN EN ISO 9002 certification.

This standard requires exacting quality management based on the use of suitable test methods and full traceability of all procured materials.


----------



## jalfreem

Nomos Orion this morning, trying to not wear a diver while wearing a suit for a change.


----------



## thejames1

Stowa Prodiver

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Higs




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregspitz

Vintage Glashutte









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan

This is really starting to grow on me.



thejames1 said:


> Stowa Prodiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan

One of these are in my future.



rockmastermike said:


> U1000b EZM6
> 
> "The SZ02 Movement was developed by Sinn on the basis of the Valjoux 7750 characterized by an off-center 60-minute counter
> 
> The Valjoux 7750, by contrast, only has a 30-minute chronometer counter. Stopped times are difficult to see on this standard caliber as the interim marks of the hour counter are very close to the hour indices. The SZ02 permits direct reading of the minutes right through from 0 to 60 minutes.
> 
> The SZ02 was launched in 2006, the year of the World Cup in Germany and has more than proved its worth since then, forming a reliable base for the perfect readability of the diving watch U1000 range."
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

Buchmann69 said:


> New acquisition Sinn 104:
> 
> View attachment 10062914
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


This piece looks great on that NATO.

is that a black face or blue?


----------



## alittle




----------



## MDT IT

Today CUSN8


----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn UX EZM2B

"The case back has a large movable piston with an o-ring seal, just as described in the patent. The piston allows the fluid to expand and contract to adjust internal fluid volume and equalize with outside pressure.

Pressure tightness of the movement to 500 bar (approximately 5,000m diving depth), of the case to 1200 bar (approximately 12,000m diving depth),certified by DNV GL"


----------



## Time On My Hands

I took this pic for today, Thursday, and later discovered its Thur 1st of Dec, not 31st of Nov.
So what? The pay off is that I get to use the crown on my new watch. The crown and adjustments on this watch feel very satisfying, and offer a confidence of build that is not always present in my other watches.









Welcome to Winter for most of you. And welcome to Summer for those of us in the bottom half.


----------



## ninzeo

Erhard Junghans Creator Chronoscope on B&R vintage croco


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## MJACLA09

Senator Perp today


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

856 b-uhr

"The ordering of hour hand and minute hand on the black dial follows historical specifications: during operations, minutes were the more important unit of time, and it was important to be able to read them quickly and accurately."


----------



## Thomas_Gage

Nomos fridays

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Munster Friday


----------



## thejames1

DA46 Black 









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Buchmann69

MJACLA09 said:


> This piece looks great on that NATO.
> 
> is that a black face or blue?


Thanks it's a Black dial









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## David Woo

nomos for friday:


----------



## the_Dentist

David Woo said:


> nomos for friday:


Casa Fagliano strap? Delicious combination. Pure class.


----------



## briburt

alittle said:


>


Now THAT is one beautifully refined watch. Wow! *Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## David Woo

the_Dentist said:


> Casa Fagliano strap? Delicious combination. Pure class.


why should jlc have all the fun?


----------



## CMFord

Enjoying the winter wonderland in our living room this evening...


----------



## hoxuantu

Ahoi, Caribbeans!










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Years ago this Junghans was top dog in my small collection. Today it's a grab-and-go. It's still highly polished (and loved) but it's picking up a few scratches.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DaveandStu

EZM10...sleep in crash ...Sunday...have a good one all


----------



## David Woo

rockmastermike said:


>


i like how youngmastermike is getting into the hat game, well done.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregspitz

Archimede Bunded









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Dievas on a rainy Wet Coast evening....


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Red PeeKay

My modded O1 Steiny...









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## fordy964

556i


----------



## fordy964

U1T


----------



## fordy964

Muhle Terrasport II Lufthansa Edition


----------



## fordy964

Nomos Club Dunkel 702


----------



## JonS1967

jalfreem said:


> Nomos Orion this morning, trying to not wear a diver while wearing a suit for a change.


Looks really nice with a black dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Hentschel H2


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

motzbueddel said:


>


Love it. Back in 2000 I used to own the 903 24. I apologize for the quality of the pic.


----------



## alittle




----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby: Hagen in Westfalen


----------



## ehansen

Getting ready for some work travel in the UK... bringing the DA34.

Have a great one

Eric


----------



## briburt

Another recent German addition: Autran & Viala Plano.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

The Watchbuys roadshow NYC and some of my faves


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious




----------



## rockmastermike

Into the attic for Christmas decorations


----------



## Aggie88

I know the date is wrong, but without a quick set date feature, I think I'll just wait until the power reserve runs out LOL


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

103









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## AzHadEnuf

Some great watches today. Enjoying my Orion this afternoon. A great week to all.


----------



## wkw

Muhle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321

Immelmann









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Uhrmensch

GO today
Cheers


----------



## motzbueddel

Today I am wearing my 7 1/2 year old Sinn 857 UTC.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Prodiver Blue LE


----------



## motzbueddel

gward4 said:


> Prodiver Blue LE


That is one good looking Prodiver!


----------



## horolicious




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## alittle




----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn UX EZM2b on ToxicNATO


----------



## mrchan

my darling Nomos Ludwig on a British military NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## heboil

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Late post


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## MJACLA09

Love all the NATO's on this last few pages. They just make watches Pop for me.


----------



## alittle




----------



## rockmastermike

(dusty) Nomos today


----------



## Heiner




----------



## ninzeo

I've been looking for a nicely sized Marine watch for a while. Ultimately I would buy a Hentschell (or a Dornbluth/GO if they came in smaller sizes), but I was looking for an affordable alternative under/around 1k for now. Most marines have dial diameters of 44mm or over. More importantly the lug to lug is usually at least 51-52mm which is simply too big (at least for my 7.25" wrist).

My quest for a smaller sized afforable Marine watch led me to this Dugena. It was a gamble and fairly expensive for the movement you get (which i guess is a modified Unitas clone). However, so far I am liking it.

Not the most German next to my Max Bill and Erhard Junghans, but "made in Germany" on the dial nonetheless.

Love that it's only 48-9mm lug to lug and 42mm in diameter. It for sure wears and feels smaller than the Archimede, Dornbluth, Steinhart and cheap Tisell that I've had on my wrist. Never tried the Stowa MO, but it's lug to lug spec is borderline for me it seems.

What i also like about this Dugena is the the fact that it's not that tall (11-12mm). The dial seems to be high gloss enamel, jus like it's competition. Printing is very criso and I do like the red 12 to put it off (like the Longines and Seiko presage chrono).

The hour/minute hands are black (which I actually prefer over non heat treated blue hands) and are nice and slim. I am thinking of replacing them with a Tourby heat treated 6498 handset though.

On a bandrbands vintage croco...

What do you think?














































Tourby hands


----------



## MJACLA09

..L1


----------



## gward4




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## thejames1

Prodiver for today









Sinn 144 from yesterday

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## gward4

Misfire


----------



## gward4

thejames1 said:


> Prodiver for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn 144 from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


What strap is that on the Prodiver? It looks great!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## thejames1

gward4 said:


> What strap is that on the Prodiver? It looks great!


Thanks! This is a blue canvas strap from Strapcode. Normally blue on blue doesn't work for me, but it seems to work here!

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Aggie88

Hitting some golf balls at the Club. It's really cold!


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Wow, TheJames1. I used to overlook that Sinn chronograph because it wasn't my style, but now your pictures won me over. The movement is nicely decorated and the dial reminds me of the 1980s. When I see your watch, "Danger Zone" plays in my head. b-)


----------



## horolicious




----------



## GNNS

ninzeo said:


> I've been looking for a nicely sized Marine watch for a while. Ultimately I would buy a Hentschell (or a Dornbluth/GO if they came in smaller sizes), but I was looking for an affordable alternative under/around 1k for now. Most marines have dial diameters of 44mm or over. More importantly the lug to lug is usually at least 51-52mm which is simply too big (at least for my 7.25" wrist).
> 
> My quest for a smaller sized afforable Marine watch led me to this Dugena. It was a gamble and fairly expensive for the movement you get (which i guess is a modified Unitas clone). However, so far I am liking it.
> 
> Not the most German next to my Max Bill and Erhard Junghans, but "made in Germany" on the dial nonetheless.
> 
> Love that it's only 48-9mm lug to lug and 42mm in diameter. It for sure wears and feels smaller than the Archimede, Dornbluth, Steinhart and cheap Tisell that I've had on my wrist. Never tried the Stowa MO, but it's lug to lug spec is borderline for me it seems.
> 
> What i also like about this Dugena is the the fact that it's not that tall (11-12mm). The dial seems to be high gloss enamel, jus like it's competition. Printing is very criso and I do like the red 12 to put it off (like the Longines and Seiko presage chrono).
> 
> The hour/minute hands are black (which I actually prefer over non heat treated blue hands) and are nice and slim. I am thinking of replacing them with a Tourby heat treated 6498 handset though.
> 
> On a bandrbands vintage croco...
> 
> What do you think?


It looks great. I like the arabic numerals font.

btw what's the model number? I wanna google some more pics


----------



## ironkerrtain

Here is my Dufa. Absolutely love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

GNNS said:


> It looks great. I like the arabic numerals font.
> 
> btw what's the model number? I wanna google some more pics


It's the Dugena Premium Epsilon 2.


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## Heljestrand

Speeding toward Christmas....does anyone else feel that time is flying by?


----------



## gregspitz

Junghans Grey on Suede Bund









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

This one is up for sale. Looking at the U1 version. Love this, though!!


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Orion Midnight Edotion today.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## T_SIMMONDS

I'll have to post a wristshot of my Sinn as well.

Regards


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Bradjhomes

alittle said:


>


Wow. What a combo.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## janiboi

New Endurance:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## aaroniusl

Nomos Zurich Weltzeit


----------



## alittle




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## pallas




----------



## ten13th

Guinand HS100 LE

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

ten13th said:


> Guinand HS100 LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. A little racing touch on the Flieger/tool chrono!


----------



## rokoce




----------



## Millbarge




----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

You're just too good to be true.
Can't take my eyes off of you.
You'd be like heaven to touch.
I wanna hold you so much.
At long last love has arrived.
And I thank God I'm alive.
You're just too good to be true.
Can't take my eyes off of you.


----------



## Time On My Hands

My job interview specialist.


----------



## wedgehammer

my first nomos, out in the streets of munich


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## htjouster




----------



## horolicious




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## USMC0321

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Armchair

I took my Tangente out for a nice meal last night. Mrs Armchair came too.


----------



## rockmastermike

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

My Sinn 103. Asked my wife to get me the bracelet for Christmas and she replied "sure, what do they run, about $50?" Uhhh, you know what, I need socks...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## birdynamnam

P1270148-001 by laurent, sur Flickr

P1270131 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Thomas_Gage

counting the minutes until works over is made easy with a tangomat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

RomeoT said:


> My Sinn 103. Asked my wife to get me the bracelet for Christmas and she replied "sure, what do they run, about $50?" Uhhh, you know what, I need socks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good answer, nice save.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 10197906


Nice watch and cymbal! You remind me it's time to pull my kit out of storage so I can start playing again.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Armchair

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the GMT


----------



## JonS1967

Back on Milanese.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## rockmastermike

856 b-uhr on Hirsch Performance


----------



## watchapple




----------



## Ranxoren

Feeling Neomatik


----------



## masterClock

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 10203754


Great looking watch.  I've considered the black dial version with the silver hands. And I think it would be fun to have a big 6498 manual wind in the collection. Have you been pleased?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

...extreme oxidation.


----------



## Heljestrand

No date, no complications.


----------



## rockmastermike

Heimat - Nomos Weltzeit


----------



## iceman767

Stowa Flieger

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

New strap for the DC66, custom made by iyonk_strap.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## no name no slogan

masterClock said:


> Great looking watch.  I've considered the black dial version with the silver hands. And I think it would be fun to have a big 6498 manual wind in the collection. Have you been pleased?


Thanks.

I am always pleased when I wear that watch. I sometimes wish it were thinner, but I'm not sure if that is a matter of the movement size or case size. No problems with the accuracy of the movement. The white dial really has the look of enamel and the small seconds is slightly recessed, which you notice when you wear it but might not through pictures. Also, you gotta love the blued hands on the white model, but I haven't captured them very well in pictures. The croc strap is really excellent and I would suggest that option.

I am very glad I bought it before they changed the logo to add the icon, I much prefer the font of the old version and without the icon, particularly with Roman. Seems much more clean and elegant to me. (I just looked at the Stowa site and looks like the black version may still use the old logo, so you might be in luck with that model.)

Overall, I don't think you would be disappointed to buy one.


----------



## Zweig




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## horolicious

hoppes-no9 said:


>











If not for you ladies and gentlemen, I would not have discovered Mühle.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Monday









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## htjouster

Archimede Pilot 39


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killer SINN! I was just reading about the history of this model and the 303. Wear it in great health!


----------



## wkw

DummySmacks said:


> Killer SINN! I was just reading about the history of this model and the 303. Wear it in great health!


Thanks. 
303 Yukon? - and that is a very hard to find model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

wkw said:


> Thanks.
> 303 Yukon? - and that is a very hard to find model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the 303 Yukon. The dials of the 203 and 303 are mesmerizing, and the engineering and technology goes without saying.


----------



## JWNY

German power


----------



## wkw

DummySmacks said:


> Yes, the 303 Yukon. The dials of the 203 and 303 are mesmerizing, and the engineering and technology goes without saying.


Yes, I think the Yukon was released back in the mid-90s' and also the first model Sinn implemented AR and the special movement lubricants sustaining extreme temperature changes..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kugino

rockmastermike said:


> Heimat - Nomos Weltzeit


love this watch. prefer it to the blue version.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Weltzeit on DrewStraps


----------



## horolicious

To match the 200m WR of the watch, went with greynato by toxicnato.


----------



## rockmastermike

kugino said:


> love this watch. prefer it to the blue version.


Thank you


----------



## TripleCalendar

rockmastermike said:


> Weltzeit on DrewStraps


That strap couldn't be more perfect.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan

TripleCalendar said:


> That strap couldn't be more perfect.


Agreed. I was never crazy about the dark dialed Weltzeit, but the white is a totally different aesthetic, and that strap finishes it perfectly. Nicely done, Mike.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## 41Mets

At a Northwestern basketball game with some college friends.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rockmastermike

TripleCalendar said:


> That strap couldn't be more perfect.





no name no slogan said:


> Agreed. I was never crazy about the dark dialed Weltzeit, but the white is a totally different aesthetic, and that strap finishes it perfectly. Nicely done, Mike.


Thank you! Drew does amazing work

d22straps featured on the Nomos Weltzeit


----------



## BDIC

My TO2's big brother. The TO2 sport









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC for the last day in the office this year. I am so looking forward to the holidays....










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy




----------



## horolicious

Thermally blued hands. Polished. Hand made dial with painted by hand numerals. All for the price of 300 lattes.


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerK

horolicious said:


> Thermally blued hands. Polished. Hand made dial with painted by hand numerals. All for the price of 300 lattes.


So cool! 
Is it a DIY project or something we can get our hands on?

Also, more photos. Come on!


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## mizzy

Teutonia II


----------



## corn18

1964 IWC 901a


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## T_SIMMONDS

My Sinn U1-T on Custom Leather strap with Sinn Deployant buckle.















Merry Christmas to all!

Cheers


----------



## wkw

Stowa Flieger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Double post


----------



## DummySmacks

756 UTC


----------



## rockmastermike

peace on earth


----------



## Buellrider

Merry Christmas.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1270248 by laurent, sur Flickr

Or something more conventional

P1270206-001 by laurent, sur Flickr

Merry Xmas


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## watermanxxl




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back to German Mondays Nomos Club II









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Abbate

... Finally here


----------



## tincob

I've been keeping an eye open for a used one to pop up. I didn't realize it but almost half of my collection are now Germans.


----------



## Tony Abbate

tincob said:


> I've been keeping an eye open for a used one to pop up. I didn't realize it but almost half of my collection are now Germans.
> 
> View attachment 10313722


Is that the hardened case model?.. If so...How's it held up so far?


----------



## tincob

Tony Abbate said:


> Is that the hardened case model?.. If so...How's it held up so far?


Yes it's the Outdoor Protect model. I've worn it for a total of two days now and it has held up great!

All kidding aside, the watch is about six months old and the case and bracelet looks to be in very good shape. I do not know if the previous owner put it through the ringer though.


----------



## eblackmo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

Tony Abbate said:


> ... Finally here


Stunning.


----------



## itsreallydarren




----------



## Skywatcher

Junkers Lufthansa D-AQUI Cockpit JU-52 Chronograph.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

P1270328 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## motzbueddel

I guess I lost my Sinn 103 to my wife. She does not want to return it to me. Well, finally she shows some interest in watches..and a good excuse for me to replace it.. 😂😂










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

Testing out a new strap for my new Marine Original. Going for a somewhat casual "daily driver" look...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Sinn 356 on a newly acquired bracelet.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Crossing a bridge with rain pouring down on me. What am I doing out here?! This cold steel is unfazed by the weather.


----------



## Armchair

I've put my Tangente on a blue velour strap. It matches the blued hands nicely and gives the watch a more casual feel.


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver


----------



## DummySmacks

View attachment 10351698


----------



## thejollywatcher

Finally acquired a long time Grail. Perfect size and proportions for my wrist.

Love everything about it. Really sharp design and layout for such a compact size.





































Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## wkw

thejollywatcher said:


> Finally acquired a long time Grail. Perfect size and proportions for my wrist.
> 
> Love everything about it. Really sharp design and layout for such a compact size.
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


Beautiful Tutima FX 3 time zone. It is also one of my favorites. Congratulations.

And a cousin says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

On way to the office for End-of-the-year Fiscals & some Administrative tasks for NYE.



Nomos & Montblanc helping me out.










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## gward4




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## ten13th




----------



## pallas

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bladerunnersj27

My Tutima Fliegerchronograph 1941


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Nice to pull this beauty back out.
STOWA Fleiger LE Blue Dial.

Happy New Year everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

With this strap, the MO almost looks like a flieger... Works for me!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr

Steinhart ocean one bronze


----------



## StufflerMike

Ulfgarrr said:


> Steinhart ocean one bronze


Nice Steinhart, but still swiss made.


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

Sent from my E5823


----------



## ADCReich

New to the forum! Thought I'd post my newest addition here.


----------



## wkw

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

wkw said:


> Tutima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joining you this evening. 

The bracelet looks super comfy. I don't have one. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

thejollywatcher said:


> Joining you this evening.
> 
> The bracelet looks super comfy. I don't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the bracelet is very well made and fits comfortably in my wrist. You should consider one. The part number is A740AACXX20.

In fact, I woke up this watch from hibernation after I saw your post last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Nomos Weltzeit on Diaboliq


----------



## jonathanp77

rockmastermike said:


>


Excellent photos!  


rockmastermike said:


> Nomos Weltzeit on Diaboliq


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

jonathanp77 said:


> Excellent photos!


Thank you, I appreciate it 
Just get lucky sometimes


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion today.


----------



## anaplian

jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Orion today.
> 
> View attachment 10407170


That looks great! Is it a 38mm Orion? Reason I ask is that I own a 35mm Orion and had assumed that that kind of strap would overwhelm such an elegant watch.


----------



## jonathanp77

anaplian said:


> That looks great! Is it a 38mm Orion? Reason I ask is that I own a 35mm Orion and had assumed that that kind of strap would overwhelm such an elegant watch.


Thank you. Glad you like the combo. It is the 35mm Orion.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Cold this morning


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Serevro

157 Ti 12


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## noregrets




----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn EZM3


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_Gage

Lunch time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asmetana

DB2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## birdynamnam

P1270491-001 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## troyr1




----------



## JonS1967

briang583 said:


> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What a gorgeous watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soh1982

rockmastermike said:


> Sinn EZM3


Wow! That's an awesome pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DummySmacks

rockmastermike said:


>


Killer Combo! Well done.


----------



## Portland

I've got mine up for sale, but now that I've been spending some 1:1 time with it I'm not so sure I want to let it go lol
This WIS thing, I tell ya..


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## watermanxxl

Dievas


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning fellas





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Mondays/German Mondays!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Blue Stowa Flieger

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Metro Monday. Have a great week all!


----------



## Louie777

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## briburt

*Save**Save*​


----------



## Thomas_Gage

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 10462074
> 
> 
> Metro Monday. Have a great week all!


If yesterday was Metro Monday, can today be Tangomat Tuesday?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back to Stowa, gonna try to make it German watch week!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_giraffe

Just received my Damasko DA373 today. I have it on a brown NATO from DaLuca.

When I was shopping for my first mechanical watch, it was helpful to see all the photos on this forum with people's wrist sizes. I have a 7.25" wrist, FYI.


----------



## krpdm

IMG_5421 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Big ice storm. Our power just went out. Lume shot of Guinand 60.50-T2.


----------



## Armchair

Thomas_Gage said:


> If yesterday was Metro Monday, can today be Tangomat Tuesday?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful, I think Omega have copyrighted the use of the word 'Tuesday' for their 'Speedy Tuesday'.

Tangomat Dienstag is ok though.


----------



## rockmastermike

Limited Edition b-uhr


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Wednesday!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## smalleq

It's back from service:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeT




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Heljestrand

One of the best blue dials for the money IMO


----------



## rockmastermike

Nomos Weltzeit


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy

Laco Wien


----------



## soaking.fused

Floydboy said:


> View attachment 10495106
> 
> Laco Wien


This is very nasty. Thanks for the pic. Killer!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Today snow and German bronze..


----------



## hidden830726

WWC today










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DrGonzo

Just now tested to one meter in the Pacific surf and unscathed!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## USMC0321




----------



## Gerry.GEG

*Sport Taucher, Bronze with developing Patina*

just received this in a trade deal. Nice watch with a great bronze Ickler case.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

rockmastermike said:


> Nomos Weltzeit


:-!:-!:-!Killer Combo!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchapple




----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tech1




----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Sunday best:


----------



## jeroenk

New Orion 38mm, very happy with it


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

LE 856b-uhr


----------



## 1165dvd

What does a wis do when he's wearing his Damasko to clean out the stove? Take a picture and post it, of course.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## asmetana

A well worn 656

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on your GO.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DutchMongolian

Wrist shot









Earlier today









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Helberg CUSN8 polished


----------



## troyr1




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

Muhle M12 on a BOB/Waccex strap.


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## USMC0321




----------



## Heiner




----------



## wkw

Heiner said:


>


What a good looking watch !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsarche




----------



## gward4




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777

My 1st Sinn arrived this morning. A 104 St Sa A which I bought new. Love the watch. It's my latest favorite.


----------



## loqv75




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas Stecher

Marcello C Nettuno 3 GMT custom


----------



## rockmastermike

Nomos DUW 5201 in house movement


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

103 on ColaReb leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Getting ready to go out for a few pints...










Wishing all of you a nice weekend!

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ireachmike

My German Nomos says hi!!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

Heiner said:


>


This is a thing of beauty! I would love some more information about it! Ref no, cost, movement etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mastersword

Riding shotgun shot


----------



## 1165dvd

Inauguration Day strap change.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## King_Joe




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Gonna have this on the wrist when I run into town in a few hours


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

City74 said:


> Gonna have this on the wrist when I run into town in a few hours
> 
> View attachment 10592386


It's brother says hi 










Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## StufflerMike

Another brother says hi


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## webicons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

Here's a few.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham




----------



## userealwasabi

A 36mm pilot for the ladies









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Nomos in B&W










Nomos on Perlon


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

My DA46...









Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## rokoce

Vintage today.


----------



## thejames1

Blue Stowa Flieger

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## rockmastermike

U1000b


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Argus


----------



## flyingpicasso

Nomos Club Dunkel


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## loqv75




----------



## thejollywatcher

This evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

rockmastermike said:


> U1000b


 Stunning shot.


----------



## rockmastermike

noregrets said:


> Stunning shot.


Thank you!


----------



## rockmastermike

Versatile:


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Well worn 656

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sinn'n on this chilly Friday





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## USMC0321




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## watermanxxl




----------



## JonS1967

rokoce said:


> Vintage today.
> View attachment 10618434


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Haven't posted here in a while. Wore this today. Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

JonS1967 said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Wore this today. Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have any of this on a strap or NATO? What size is it? That's really a very nice face.


----------



## brunemto

Nomos Orion 38 "Friesennerz"


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71

Glashütte Original PanoReserve









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ip2ra

NOMOS Club Datum








Scent of an Internet phone


----------



## ehansen

Have a great Saturday

Cheers 
Eric










Yes my date is wrong...


----------



## jonathanp77

Have a great weekend!

Archimede Pilot 42B










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## asmetana

Keeping an eye on the kids at Tae Kwon Do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

MJACLA09 said:


> Do you have any of this on a strap or NATO? What size is it? That's really a very nice face.


I alternate between the Milanese bracelet and a leather strap. The watch is 40mm and it strap is 20mm.

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

My WOTD


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## alittle




----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## rockmastermike

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Club Dunkel, still on the original Horween strap.


----------



## Millbarge




----------



## AaaVee

Playing around with my new arrival. This is my 2nd Max Bill - earlier had a black dial version. Can't figure out which one I like better. Dial on black version felt somewhat more special, but date disc with a white background was somewhat annoying, silver dial in that respect seems better balanced.


----------



## krpdm

IMG_5462 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

showing off the blue today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## briburt

Laco Valencia


----------



## aaroniusl

Nomos Zurich Weltzeit


----------



## hoppes-no9

I'm quite certain I've posted photos of this one here before, probably multiple times, but DANG I really like it.


----------



## Time On My Hands

hoppes-no9 said:


> I'm quite certain I've posted photos of this one here before, probably multiple times, but DANG I really like it...


You're not alone.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## RPJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Friday!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Still loving my Max Bill. Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

My first Laco (& first B dial).

42mm Erbstuck:


----------



## mfaraday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

moon phase kind of day.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 10755962


You can go "cold turkey" on purchasing when you own a fine watch on OEM bracelet no?


----------



## mjackson




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Time On My Hands

Heljestrand said:


> You can go "cold turkey" on purchasing when you own a fine watch on OEM bracelet no?


Try it 'n' see.


----------



## Heljestrand

Time On My Hands said:


> Try it 'n' see.


Owned it in Black damast.... Had I owned it like yours on the bracelet I could probably be done for a long while. I'm wearing a singular daily wear now and saving saving saving saving for a G.O. a few years down the road.


----------



## logan2z

Time On My Hands said:


> You're not alone.


Nope, it's beautiful.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent

What's with the men who wear beads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Time On My Hands

Heljestrand said:


> Owned it in Black damast.... Had I owned it like yours on the bracelet I could probably be done for a long while. I'm wearing a singular daily wear now and saving saving saving saving for a G.O. a few years down the road.


Now that's the willpower I aspire to have.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## jwso




----------



## platinumEX




----------



## tekong

VDB










We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## MJACLA09

Wore this today. Old fauxtoe.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent...Love the 857! Debating whether going for another Damasko or getting a Sinn (most probably the 857 Testaf).

Btw my DA46 says hi...










Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## andsan




----------



## Bueller67

German made watch with this photo shot in Frankfurt. Can't get much more German than that.


----------



## przypadek

Archimede Bronze Pilot on an Aevig firehose strap... one of my faves.


----------



## bobohobo




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## ERok32

Orion 38


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Orca: Torpedo.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## lightspire




----------



## jeroenk




----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71

It´s a test; the PanoReserve and a rubber strap.

What is your mind?










An here a pic of the Glashütte Original Movement 65-01










© by Start | Glashütte Original


----------



## thejames1

Stowa Flieger









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## rokoce

Not my favourite combo, but I love the watch!



AndiH71 said:


> It´s a test; the PanoReserve and a rubber strap.
> 
> What is your mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An here a pic of the Glashütte Original Movement 65-01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © by Start | Glashütte Original


----------



## hun23




----------



## hidden830726

WWC Seatime with Adidas Superstar








Lunch with Cheese baked rice








YEEZY Ballot Failed









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnp_g

Mellow Yellow...


----------



## MJACLA09

Yesterday 
old pic.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Time On My Hands

AndiH71 said:


> It´s a test; the PanoReserve and a rubber strap.
> 
> What is your mind?...


I think the smoothness of the strap works really well for you.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike

Pic taken yesterday evening at the "Berlinale". Pic by Head of Digital Media Glashütte Original.


----------



## rokoce

After only a few minutes outside on a cloud day!


----------



## whoa

Da36










/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

stuffler said:


> Pic taken yesterday evening at the "Berlinale". Pic by Head of Digital Media Glashütte Original.


It's nice to see a picture of a Seventies Panorama Date for once. That's my favorite G.O. and it's overlooked in my opinion.


----------



## RKP

Preparing my lunch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Dievas MG-1


----------



## umarrajs

LACO ERBSTUCK SUNDAY:


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## MrCairo

Archimede 39 date


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## dallasstarsfan




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Solomente




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

Midnight


----------



## marker2037

duplicate. Hate this site with that.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

Not a wristshot, but the right one's on my wrist today.

Vintage HW and modern auto:


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Happy hump day


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

Just arrived yesterday...considering the mammoth proportions VDB did a fantastic job with a flat case bottom for fit on the wrist.


----------



## rts9364

Posted this in the f2 yesterday, but it belongs here.


----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin 7640-4
















Tauchmeister 1937 T0217








Junkers 6848-1


----------



## erikclabaugh

Got some new shoes for the Weltzeit today:


----------



## Soh1982

Enjoying some comfort on the wrist!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom

I've really got to find a polished Staib mesh bracelet for my little Sinn. Looks snappy on this Everest strap made for my sub though.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

flieger friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFoskett

Off to Germany with two German watches. Here's my Lange Saxonia Thin. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Just back from Germany as it happens, only one was ever going to accompany me on that trip... (yesterday's pic incidentally, sunshine turned to rain this morning)
Cheers


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iim7v7im7

Well, sort of....Assembled in Karlsberg...


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back on the Stowa for some Flieger Friday


















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Laco Dortmund Erbstuck today:


----------



## MJACLA09

.....


----------



## StufflerMike

Wonderful ALS. Congrats.


----------



## MJACLA09

Wearing these today. Chrono for errands and Perp out with wife tonight on date. Old fauxtoe.


----------



## Johnp_g

DA36, blowin' off the dust on the ol' squeezebox


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnp_g

Archimede Deck Watch on WatchGeko strap, going for an early evening pint.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## watermanxxl




----------



## gward4




----------



## ehansen

DC66


----------



## SFoskett

Here's my Nomos Tangomat GMT at the Brandenburg Gate yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Exiled

Junghans 1972 Chronoscope Solar


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Kalmar 2


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing my ALS today while attending a wood carving show in Charlotte with my Dad and son. It's really amazing what these folks do with wood.


----------



## SC-Texas

Temption CM01



















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3




----------



## andsan




----------



## andsan




----------



## omeglycine

andsan said:


>


Always loved this model. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Still honeymooning with the ALS today


----------



## DutchMongolian

German Monday + blue watch Monday 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_wave

a Max Bill 38mm


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rokoce

Turning 9 this year, yet it looks brand new (to me at least).


----------



## jwso




----------



## Nielsdiving2010

VDB No Limit Bronze


----------



## horolicious

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr

*Just playing here, please indulge me...*


----------



## Spunwell

It's been a very long time since I have worn the same watch for three days straight. I'm having trouble taking this one off.


----------



## USMC0321

Balistidae


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## bladerunnersj27

My Wempe Zeitmeister


----------



## GeorgeT




----------



## qcjulle

Color coded with my new baby.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos ClubII for Nomos Wednesday


















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Trying my cork strap on the Max Bill, and warming to it.


----------



## Blue_wave

Time On My Hands said:


> Trying my cork strap on the Max Bill, and warming to it.
> 
> View attachment 10968962


A nostalgic beauty!
And the strap... oh, the strap make me remember about the Captain Cook ;-)


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## thejollywatcher

Some green suede love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## asmetana

656 kind of day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

umarrajs said:


> Laco Dortmund Erbstuck today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 10914961


Really nice pic! Makes me want that Laco!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

Time On My Hands said:


> Trying my cork strap on the Max Bill, and warming to it.
> 
> View attachment 10968962


I just absolutely love this brands Crystal Shape. It's just cool. Great looking watch sir.


----------



## kthung

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Time On My Hands

Blue_wave said:


> A nostalgic beauty!
> And the strap... oh, the strap make me remember about the Captain Cook ;-)


Thanks. Young Cook was a gifted navigator, and indeed bumped into my Pacific home, but I don't know his relationship with cork. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## catlike

Brown on brown for the weekend:


----------



## Spunwell

Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


----------



## omeglycine

Spunwell said:


> Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.


They do, and it is. Massive congratulations on acquiring your Lange!


----------



## Spunwell

omeglycine said:


> They do, and it is. Massive congratulations on acquiring your Lange!


Many thanks  I am quite honestly in love, don't tell my wife


----------



## bluekaze

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 10956818


These nomos are straight up beautiful. Can anyone knidly point me to the Nomos owners thread ? Because search doesn't yield any for me. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on your GO Senator Chronometer,

GO's Senator Chronometer just won the Golden Balance award in Germany.

In 2017, for the second year in a row, the Golden Balance in the top category of timepieces priced at over 25,000 Euro went to a masterpiece from GO's manufactory: the Senator Chronometer. Glashütte Original CEO Thomas Meier, who was present in Munich two nights ago to receive the award, was given even more reason to celebrate as their Senator Excellence took second place in the category for watches priced up to 10,000 Euros.


----------



## omeglycine

Heading off to bowling and games with the family on this cold, gray day. Hope everyone's having a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

stuffler said:


> Congrats on your GO Senator Chronometer,
> 
> GO's Senator Chronometer just won the Golden Balance award in Germany.
> 
> In 2017, for the second year in a row, the Golden Balance in the top category of timepieces priced at over 25,000 Euro went to a masterpiece from GO's manufactory: the Senator Chronometer. Glashütte Original CEO Thomas Meier, who was present in Munich two nights ago to receive the award, was given even more reason to celebrate as their Senator Excellence took second place in the category for watches priced up to 10,000 Euros.


That's cool, that watch is really well balanced and great to look at.


----------



## TripleCalendar

stuffler said:


> Congrats on your GO Senator Chronometer,
> 
> GO's Senator Chronometer just won the Golden Balance award in Germany.
> 
> In 2017, for the second year in a row, the Golden Balance in the top category of timepieces priced at over 25,000 Euro went to a masterpiece from GO's manufactory: the Senator Chronometer. Glashütte Original CEO Thomas Meier, who was present in Munich two nights ago to receive the award, was given even more reason to celebrate as their Senator Excellence took second place in the category for watches priced up to 10,000 Euros.


Thanks Mike! It really is amazing.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

TripleCalendar said:


> Thanks Mike! It really is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 10993114
> 
> 
> View attachment 10993122


It's so annoyingly pretty looking! A grail of mine...will buy someday... the perfect Marine watch in my boom


----------



## USMC0321




----------



## amrvf

schillernd blau! ;-)


----------



## AndiH71

A new test for my Glashütte Original PanoReserve, with metal strap (not original), what is your meaning?









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## Armchair




----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rocketboy475

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komiks92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Club Automat Datum. Haven't worn it in awhile; long overdue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce




----------



## LH2




----------



## elixxxer




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3demon




----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Steppy




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Dortmund Erbstuck today:


----------



## jeroenk




----------



## janiboi

Steppy said:


>


Steppy,
You might remember that I pondered why this watch was so expensive. Silly of me.
This watch is now one of my grails (in blue though). This is such an awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

First post on GF, Laco Munster Flieger; loving it;

































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

umarrajs said:


> Dortmund Erbstuck today:
> 
> View attachment 11061578


I understand people have varying opinions on these, but I've been loving watches all my life and I really, really love it. Very cool.

I may have to get one.


----------



## Armchair

Stowa Exima in the Austrian Alps yesterday.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Famous 4 & Chucks for a much needed day off





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zetaplus93

Sinn 103 St:


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Lexman

Stowa Flieger on Hirsch Merino gold brown strap


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Have a great Sunday and start of the week WUS


----------



## briburt

Junkers GMT


----------



## wkw

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## MJACLA09

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 11082218


I love love love and love that watch.


----------



## MOV

Me too! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## janiboi

MJACLA09 said:


> I love love love and love that watch.


True, true!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan




----------



## DutchMongolian

Back to Nomos for German/Nomos Monday!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

144









Blue Stowa flieger

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Relo60

Another vote for Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## maxixix

Nomos Tetra Neomatik


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster again









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

D(r)iving in style.
(Don't worry, the car was parked)


----------



## MrCairo




----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale

Rolex 1680 red sub
Serial number 3843165










A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961










Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092










Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.

I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Time On My Hands

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale...
> Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


Ouch, sorry to hear that. Good luck with it.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jamsie

Vintage VDB 2016 1st pic obviously wasn't taken on the 7th the other two were...


----------



## bluekaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## MrCairo




----------



## horolicious

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## Spunwell

Time On My Hands said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that. Good luck with it.


Thank you


----------



## omeglycine

Spunwell said:


> Thank you


Gutted to read about the loss; I know how much you were enjoying the Lange and I am sure the others as well. I'll keep an eye out on eBay and other sales channels.


----------



## birdynamnam




----------



## Spunwell

omeglycine said:


> Gutted to read about the loss; I know how much you were enjoying the Lange and I am sure the others as well. I'll keep an eye out on eBay and other sales channels.


Yes this is really a guy wrenching experience. Thank you for the kind words and support.


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## 3demon




----------



## Nikita70

I cannot imagine the anger and frustration you're going through. Were they insured?


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## SlashIROC




----------



## janiboi

New strap, never going back to leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Higs

Sinning today...

757UTC today until 556i arrived in the post...


----------



## ehansen




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coelacanth




----------



## crhempel




----------



## marker2037

New Nomos shell cordovan brown strap. I like the combo and love changing straps on this watch.


----------



## komiks92

Stowa flieger no logo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

ABlue Friday....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Armchair said:


> Stowa Exima in the Austrian Alps yesterday.


You going to come to our upcoming London GTG and bring that with you?


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster in Ríos 1931 Strap









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadic55




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Lunch...










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blueboy85

My new Junkers 6538-2:


----------



## the_Dentist

blueboy85 said:


> My new Junkers 6538-2:
> 
> View attachment 11142922


Love the railtrack on the dial. Great dial-design on this one.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Guinand 21 series, with a rather nice grey dial.


----------



## rokoce




----------



## Cyclops2016

Helbros diver (made in West Germany)


----------



## ninzeo

rokoce said:


> View attachment 11157042


Very nice, I think I am gonna hunt for one as well! Are they hard to come by? Reminds me a bit of the Heuer Autavia's and Hamilton Pan Europs...


----------



## rokoce

ninzeo said:


> Very nice, I think I am gonna hunt for one as well! Are they hard to come by? Reminds me a bit of the Heuer Autavia's and Hamilton Pan Europs...


Thanks, I sent you a pm because I'm actually trying to sell this one - gotta sell some to justify getting either Sinn 856 or Tudor North Flag, so my better half stays calm. 

This particular model is a bit rarer, they only pop up on eBay every now and then, but there's always at least one or two other Junghans Olympic chronos on the German eBay (usually with the "RAG" engraving for some reason; my caseback only says "20 ATM" and the other default stuff though). I didn't think of Autavia and Pan Europ, but now that you said it, I can totally see that it's a like some crossover between the two. It's a nice watch, indeed, but I'm not too big on chronos - yet I always end up buying another!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

IMG_20170313_160247 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

My 1st Sinn / German watch.










DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1

Archimede Pilot 42

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## komiks92

Stowa Antea KS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bpc

German car LE German watch...


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

JonS1967 said:


> Max Bill today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Blk dial model @ times wish I would've got that 1 instead of my white dial

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Relo60

Spunwell,

Sorry to hear about the theft. Those are beautiful watches. Thanks for the alert.

Cheers.


----------



## Relo60

Here's my second German watch. I love it.


----------



## kplam

New German watch arrived today










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## logan2z




----------



## Higs




----------



## SMP_DON

EZM 3F 









Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster on Rios Strap; waiting for the Paderborn to arrive!

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Archimede Pilot










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

This just came in today. Laco Trier Chronograph.


----------



## Drumguy

ninzeo said:


>


That is a cool strap, where did you get it?


----------



## OedipusFlex

Just got this in:









So naturally ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dooberfloober

OedipusFlex said:


> So naturally ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In a word: WOW


----------



## ninzeo

Drumguy said:


> That is a cool strap, where did you get it?


I got it from Brad (mod). No idea where he sourced it but is sure is cool and gives the Max Bill a great contemporary boost (not that it so needed it..)


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

watchdaddy1 said:


> Love the Blk dial model @ times wish I would've got that 1 instead of my white dial
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I feel the same way about the silver dial, William! I know I'm going to end up with both some day. Cheers, Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze

jonathanp77 said:


> Archimede Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Smashing shot.

Is that the Philippines on your cap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

And now for something completely (not so much) different, the vintage and the modern Max Bill.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom

jonathanp77 said:


> Archimede Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


"That's not flying, that's falling with style!"

http://replygif.net/i/312.gif


----------



## MOV

My watch for the office today.

About to put on something different as the weekend is here!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## USMC0321

At the office today


----------



## BigFatFred

Nomos, luv it


----------



## WatchNRolla




----------



## brysterman

My new-to-me DA343 out in the wild for the first time!


----------



## JML

That's a very old post of mine, but it's a "Watch Obsession" strap now unavailable, not a Hirsch.


----------



## jonathanp77

bluekaze said:


> Smashing shot.
> 
> Is that the Philippines on your cap ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the nod. Yes that's the map of the Philippines on my cap. Got it when I was on vacation there last year year.


Custom said:


> "That's not flying, that's falling with style!"
> 
> http://replygif.net/i/312.gif


Haha you know it   

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

157 Ti Ty today










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Outside with my buddy.


















DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## umarrajs

Laco Dortmund Erbstuck:


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Monday's!

















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Paderborn today









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## franksf




----------



## JonS1967

Pachoe said:


> Laco Paderborn today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


This is a fantastic looking watch! Can anyone tell me how the Laco compares with Stowa?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

JonS1967 said:


> This is a fantastic looking watch! Can anyone tell me how the Laco compares with Stowa?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very different watches indeed; Laco is faithful to the original historical design, look the case and lugs; is more a tool watch as it was intended to be in the 40's; Stowa, being as well one of the brands that produced original Fliegers, today's ones are more in the dress category with a modern and refined case design that you'll find everywhere. Laco's attention to datail and quality are top notch;

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JonS1967

Pachoe said:


> Very different watches indeed; Laco is faithful to the original historical design, look the case and lugs; is more a tool watch as it was intended to be in the 40's; Stowa, being as well one of the brands that produced original Fliegers, today's ones are more in the dress category with a modern and refined case design that you'll find everywhere. Laco's attention to datail and quality are top notch;
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks for the information! Very interesting watches. Would be a tough decision for me because both have their own appeal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Paderborn 

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

jonathanp77 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Awesome


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II for Nomos Wednesday


















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine Original










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Still in Flieger mode; Laco Paderborn again

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DCJ

Took this one tonight!









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

wkw said:


> Stowa Marine Original


Congratulations. It looks really well made. The blue is a stunner


----------



## wkw

Time On My Hands said:


> Congratulations. It looks really well made. The blue is a stunner


Thanks. Dial color was the reason I got this watch. It looks sophisticated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonathanp77

ninzeo said:


> Awesome


Thanks. Glad you like it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ace145

Happy owner of a Nomos Club ref. 701:


----------



## Time On My Hands

Welcome aboard ace145. Congratulations on your attractive Club. I have the Dunkel, and always enjoy seeing its pale counterpart.


----------



## amrvf




----------



## imaCoolRobot

Time On My Hands said:


> Welcome aboard ace145. Congratulations on your attractive Club. I have the Dunkel, and always enjoy seeing its pale counterpart.


----------



## MrCairo




----------



## amrvf

Marineuhr! :-!


----------



## zetaplus93

jonathanp77 said:


>


Very nice combo. Which strap is that btw?


----------



## jonathanp77

zetaplus93 said:


> Very nice combo. Which strap is that btw?


Thanks. It's from ArtisanStrapCo

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

My current favorite couple this weekend 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior

Grey skies today:


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ahoi Mateys



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## iim7v7im7




----------



## JorgeT

Ikarus - first time out for me and it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Meeting of two German watches via meeting of two WUS members in Tokyo!!! As you can see, I, the owner of the DA44, make use of the 1-12 bezel to track a second time zone but the date remains in US time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzmenco




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt

Laco Valencia today


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine Automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OedipusFlex

Fine day in philly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce




----------



## Jimmy3993

Ready to move on...


----------



## MOV

Jimmy3993 said:


> Ready to move on...


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

Meistersinger Circularis

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Collectionist

Bradjhomes said:


>


Wow. Saw this in four different threads. lol.


----------



## amrvf

we play with the sapphire reflexes










omega stye deplo


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## 41Mets

Da46 today. Hoping to post my new acquisition, assuming it is in the condition I hope it to be, by tonight!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

ace145 said:


> Happy owner of a Nomos Club ref. 701:
> 
> View attachment 11283034


Looks good on your wrist!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Nomos Club today


----------



## SC-Texas

Temption CGK205









At the Courthouse in Grimes County.




























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

My newest...So gorgeous. 

















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr

*Springtime in Los Anchorage. Alaska*


----------



## krpdm

oops


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos ClubII









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## brunemto

H2O Marlin 40 from Sottrum/Bremen


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Collectionist

Aggie88 said:


> Nomos Club today


----------



## Collectionist

Ach so. Ich bin sicher von Deutschen Boden also presentiere ich meine Uhr.


----------



## DrGonzo

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Stowa Antea KS on a Colareb strap


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Been awhile since I posted in this thread...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands

Collectionist said:


> Ach so. Ich bin sicher von Deutschen Boden also presentiere ich meine Uhr.


Gott im Himmel! Gut. Ihr uhr ist sehr sehr gut.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## JDCfour

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## wkw

Archimede pilot 39H










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## DrGonzo

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Heiner said:


>


Wow, love that.


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster Monday 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver 45.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Bdex75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom V.

My newest and (maybe) last for awhile. Love Tutima! Wish there was more love for the brand

Tom V.


----------



## JonS1967

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Been awhile since I posted in this thread...


Just love this watch! So hot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster and Paderborn 









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Don't see enough of this one. Very nice.


----------



## soaking.fused

jonathanp77 said:


> Nomos Orion Midnight Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Excellent strap. This is a killer piece and I dig the blue dial.


----------



## franksf

A little grey green love aka Apple/Damasko combo..


----------



## jonathanp77

soaking.fused said:


> Excellent strap. This is a killer piece and I dig the blue dial.


Thanks. Glad you like it. There's only 75 pieces but I think they are still available at Timeless Luxury Watches.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Stowa Partitio glowing like crazy.


----------



## mikewood

Aristo 4H156. 42mm
Great, inexpensive watch for construction sites and refineries. I mis the auto but I don't miss banging it on steel and concrete supports.


----------



## soaking.fused

bgn! said:


> Stowa Partitio glowing like crazy.


Very nice shot. I miss the open arabics and lume of my white Partitio.


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## Time On My Hands

Or the date version.









I have a tad buyer's remorse.


----------



## daffie

Look ma...no wrist


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Sixties today


----------



## MOV

schrop said:


> Sixties today
> 
> View attachment 11428730
> 
> 
> View attachment 11428738


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

My Dievas Califonia homage.....love the blue hands and unbalanced dial....


----------



## 41Mets

so I have this one for sale, but I never tried it on the leather and it looks pretty good. thoughts on leather vs steel? I could always keep it and sell the bracelet. I like the bracelet, just don't love the fit on my wrist.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg Bell

JDCFOUR, that watch is amazing. What is the model?


----------



## JDCfour

Greg Bell said:


> JDCFOUR, that watch is amazing. What is the model?


Thanks!! It's a Muhle Glashutte Terrasport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop

I was stopped and safe for the pic.

DA36 black


----------



## Pachoe

Paderborn today; free time at office









































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

German CUSN8


----------



## MrCairo




----------



## Aonarch

It just came in the mail and I'm in love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jeroenk

Orion on a new strap from De Griff straps, really happy with it


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## omeglycine

WatchHoliday said:


>


Love the 356 copper.


----------



## omeglycine

platinumEX said:


>


And love the Antea Inox as well. Strong Sunday, gents.


----------



## Aonarch

My favorite flieger/ pilot of all time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II, German Mondays!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Munster Monday!!!

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## fire_lantern

A little late, but my DA44 yesterday on the slopes









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

100ATM CUSN8


----------



## Uhrmensch

Plain vanilla Sixties today - the father of more colourful offspring 
Cheers


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Paderborn for Wednesday 

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z




----------



## Heiner




----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II, Nomos Wednesday









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Ahoi


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil

My Weltzeit on a hike in Iceland









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

sun_devil said:


> My Weltzeit on a hike in Iceland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue and silver is rapidly becoming my favourite colour combination.


----------



## mfaraday

She's back from service and on a new Camille Fournet strap in charcoal 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

mfaraday said:


> She's back from service and on a new Camille Fournet strap in charcoal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a cool and rarely seen GO. The strap looks great too.


----------



## MOV

mfaraday said:


> She's back from service and on a new Camille Fournet strap in charcoal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dale Vito




----------



## 41Mets

the mesmerizing dial









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## silvaticus

Heiner said:


>


Heiner, whats the name of this Hanhart, if you don't mind my asking? And does the bezel rotate?

I like the clean lines!


----------



## TOODVS4NE1

Archimede 42









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Heavenly SINN

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

silvaticus said:


> Heiner, whats the name of this Hanhart, if you don't mind my asking? And does the bezel rotate?
> 
> I like the clean lines!


It's a limited edition for the German Forum Watchlounge:










and yes, the bezel rotates!


----------



## silvaticus

Heiner said:


> It's a limited edition for the German Forum Watchlounge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, the bezel rotates!


Sweet, thanks for the info!


----------



## daffie

DA46 on Colareb...


----------



## motzbueddel




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## TheScarletPimpernel




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DigNtime

Love my new Sinn U1 SDR


----------



## wkw

Guinand series 31









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster today;









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Sinn special to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DigNtime

Kemmner Tonneau


----------



## Dale Vito

36 & 38.5mm









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## ehansen

Got the Antea on today


----------



## wkw

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

New titanium bracelet! So comfortable.


----------



## CJM87

I wasn't so sure about the quirky dial - having now had it for two weeks I have nothing negative to say about it. It's fun and playful, but also very sporty with a bit of flair for dressing up. The 100M water resistance is quite strange for a watch this thin, but it's one of the technical details that only makes me appreciate the brand even more. Also, the orange seconds hand almost glows when you've a bit of light hitting and dispersing over the dial. All around, a great sporty and fun watch.


----------



## Pachoe

Paderborn today









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## franksf




----------



## JonS1967

Haven't posted here in a while. Wore this yesterday and today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## nikbrown

My first ETA arrived today  and worth 2x any of my other pieces 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## rokoce

I tried a couple of straps, but in the end I had to give in and go for the Nomos shell cordovan. I love the combo.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Happy 4/20


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## geauxtigers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321

New to me Nomos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Dale Vito said:


> 36 & 38.5mm


That's a beautiful watch; I nearly fell over when I saw this. Great strap combo, too.


----------



## Maddog1970

Laco Friedrichshafen


----------



## CalTex

Long time lurker, first time poster. The weather's heating up, so here's my Nomos Orion 38mm Weiss on a NATO strap.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Family photo

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## brklyn

Hallo - I'm overdue posting here – I've had my German about 5 months now and am super-happy with it. I was actually disappointed at first because I wanted a clean 35mm Tangente with date, but they haven't made that model in years. So I "settled" for the Gangreserve model (picked it up on the forum in great shape, good deal), and I've come to actually prefer it! Besides the utility of the meter, I've found the off-center/off-kilter layout gives the watch a much less formal feeling than a standard Tangente. And when the red-orange meter starts peeking through it only gets better.


----------



## Time On My Hands

The somewhat proud lugs and crown of the Nomos Club.









The Alpha movement feels so good to wind.


----------



## Time On My Hands

CalTex said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. The weather's heating up, so here's my Nomos Orion 38mm Weiss on a NATO strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard, and thanks for showing one of the better-dressed wrists in your neighbourhood.


----------



## Tickythebull

DA38


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MOV

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11612642


Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop




----------



## Wolfsatz

New to me via a trade!!! Junghans Mega 
My first German Piece.

20170424_181945 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170424_181914 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z




----------



## MOV

logan2z said:


>


Bravo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rosenbloom

My new purchase


----------



## hidden830726

#wwc today. The 1/5









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

The sky is gray, the hands are blue.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## soaking.fused

logan2z said:


>


Marvelous.


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II. Happy Wednesday folks.


----------



## trueairspeed




----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster in new strap; Rios 1931 Aviator.

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Lovely









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## City74

Just got this in the mail a few hours ago


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Rosenbloom said:


> My new purchase
> 
> View attachment 11622954


Congratulations! This is one seriously awesome watch!! What are your initial impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations! This is one seriously awesome watch!! What are your initial impressions?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fell in love with the watch immediately when I firstly saw it in real in the watch store.;-)

I love the colors and shadows on the dial. The matt silver is gorgeous. The red circle and markings is a touch of magic. Everything is clearly laid out on the dial. Perfect!

















The convex pleexiglass also does a good job. You can see the beauty of the dial even you are looking at it at a tight angle.









The watch is also comfortable on my 6.5" wrist! The size is perfect for me:


caliber of case: 40.8mm
height of case: 12.6mm
lug to lug: 45mm
I can never appreciate long lugs. The lugs are in perfect proportion with the size of the watch. (I always find the lugs on Nomos watches are too long and disproportional.) The Telemeter is super comfy.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









You can see the unboxing photos of my Telemeter here: ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/unboxing-junghans-meister-telemeter-4265010.html


----------



## hoppes-no9

Again today


----------



## Malakim

Have an awesome Friday! Prost!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa Flieger mit logo









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer

Malakim said:


> Have an awesome Friday! Prost!


That is watch pornography!!!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

I received my first German watch today..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

Feeling wacky this Saturday...


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drinkbleach

Archimede pilot 36. great watch but going to let go. can't post in sales thread but selling on reddit.


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## omeglycine

Trying to stay cool on this extremely warm and humid day. I guess the Sixties is a different kind of cool


----------



## JonS1967

Rosenbloom said:


> I fell in love with the watch immediately when I firstly saw it in real in the watch store.;-)
> 
> I love the colors and shadows on the dial. The matt silver is gorgeous. The red circle and markings is a touch of magic. Everything is clearly laid out on the dial. Perfect!
> 
> View attachment 11651042
> 
> 
> View attachment 11651050
> 
> 
> The convex pleexiglass also does a good job. You can see the beauty of the dial even you are looking at it at a tight angle.
> 
> View attachment 11651082
> 
> 
> The watch is also comfortable on my 6.5" wrist! The size is perfect for me:
> 
> 
> caliber of case: 40.8mm
> height of case: 12.6mm
> lug to lug: 45mm
> I can never appreciate long lugs. The lugs are in perfect proportion with the size of the watch. (I always find the lugs on Nomos watches are too long and disproportional.) The Telemeter is super comfy.
> 
> View attachment 11651122
> 
> 
> You can see the unboxing photos of my Telemeter here: ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/unboxing-junghans-meister-telemeter-4265010.html


Thanks for the detailed reply. I've seen some video shots of this watch and was blown away by the same details you've described. You've got one special watch there. I hope you get years of enjoyment from it!

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!
"Peer Gynt" (by Edvard Krieg)


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## SMP_DON

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanevette




----------



## dinkerson

Continuing the shirt sleeves theme


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa mit logo for German Monday









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## Armchair

dinkerson said:


> Continuing the shirt sleeves theme


Nice. We don't see many (if any) of those on here.


----------



## Rosenbloom

The silver dial greatly collects the light of my desk lamp.


----------



## trueairspeed

Guten Tag!


----------



## pdsf

trueairspeed said:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> View attachment 11696010


Very nice!! I want one. 

Is the "Y" next to "X" on your German keyboard? That's different from mine (English version).


----------



## trueairspeed

pdsf said:


> Very nice!! I want one.
> 
> Is the "Y" next to "X" on your German keyboard? That's different from mine (English version).


Hi pdsf! But you´ve got the most sought after of the lot!
Anyhow, just in case: Guinand still builds and sells the FO 24h&#8230;

And yes, it´s the standard "qwertz" layout. It also has these funny "ß" and "ö, ä, ü" keys. No idea what to do with them


----------



## Pachoe

Laco Munster today

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

trueairspeed said:


> Hi pdsf! But you´ve got the most sought after of the lot!
> Anyhow, just in case: Guinand still builds and sells the FO 24h&#8230;
> 
> And yes, it´s the standard "qwertz" layout. It also has these funny "ß" and "ö, ä, ü" keys. No idea what to do with them


Ha! Qwertz  Good that you don't have to do "ss", "oe, ae, ue"!

Since I kinda derailed the thread, here's a shot:


----------



## trueairspeed

Back on track and...

Moinsen!


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## EA-Sport

It says made in Germany and its on my wrist today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 11704146


Love that Series 21! How are you enjoying it?


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!
Springtime in northern Germany...


----------



## epel71

Inexpensive German today, but I like it as a daily beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf




----------



## sun_devil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketboy475

Walking into another long day at work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

My new 356:


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

janiboi said:


> My new 356


Looks great! Is that a sapphire crystal and satinized case combo?


----------



## janiboi

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Looks great! Is that a sapphire crystal and satinized case combo?


Yes it is! This is a keeper for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

janiboi said:


> Yes it is! This is a keeper for sure!


It looks great! I haven't seen such a clear shot of the satin case before. Definitely shows the difference between that and the bead blasted. Love the dial too!


----------



## ninzeo

amrvf said:


>


Nice, is that the silver or white glossy dial?


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

And TGIF!


----------



## janiboi

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> It looks great! I haven't seen such a clear shot of the satin case before. Definitely shows the difference between that and the bead blasted. Love the dial too!


You should get one too!


----------



## Time On My Hands

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Love that Series 21! How are you enjoying it?


Thanks mate. It's good. I'm enjoying it a lot with its sun ray dial and really solid chrono pushers. The markings on the bezel make it look and feel like a quality German tool. The rotor is enthusiastic and often I'll feel it swinging around madly if I've moved my arm in the right way. The height can lift the watch off the wrist a little, but I'm not particularly bothered. My 20mm straps have slotted into the 19mm lugs with little fuss.


----------



## amrvf

ninzeo said:


> Nice, is that the silver or white glossy dial?


the white one's!


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!
Saturday morning, chirping birds and a hot coffee


----------



## MJACLA09

...


----------



## Time On My Hands

No date. Oh yeah.


----------



## omeglycine

Day and date. No extra charge


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!
Blue skies and sunshine! 
And a hot coffee, off course!


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## pdsf

Damasko DA44. Almost done with hot coffee (hi Trueairspeed!).  added too much milk :/ Blue sky and sunshine, but chilly. Pre Sunday morning run. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

My wife's NOMOS Tetra Goldelse


----------



## trueairspeed

Springtime in northern Germany takes a break. Again.
Nothing which can't be cushioned by a hot beverage with adequate caffeine content&#8230;


----------



## EA-Sport

Happy Monday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeester

Stows Testaf T01. My new favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhirhi231503

So i dont want to intrude on all ur fancy watches. Trying to navigate through this website is quite complicated..so, Im only 24 and ive started to collect antiques and such and would love to find out what brand this watch is. I cant make out the name possibly because I don't even know what to begin thinking that it might spell. (If that makes any sense.) I've Googled lists of West Germany brands of wristwatches but came up with nothing..  if anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it even if it turns out to be nothing that's okay with me!! It has character and I'll love it all the same.


----------



## Rhirhi231503

Next pik. I can only post one at a time 4 some reason. Hopefull this cam help u help me


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## BDIC

This just landed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trueairspeed

Moinsen!
The early bird catches a Moccacino today&#8230;


----------



## rreimer91

cadeallaw said:


> My biggest complaint with this watch is that it looks like this only 3% of the time... in every other light, it has a silver face with black hands...


Wow - I thought it was me and I was going crazy. When I bought it, the dial looked white (and really good) in the pics. When I got it, it was a dull Silver (not as good) and maybe made a mistake in my order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Just so happens, this is my scheduled watch for Tuesday.

Have a great day guys/girls.


----------



## MDT IT

German CUSN8 1000MT


----------



## PricoMigdala




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dooberfloober

PricoMigdala said:


>


That's the first Ludwig I've really liked. I think a bit of color adds a lot of fun and interest, especially with the sans typeface on the dial. The champagne dial looks good too imo, but not like that!


----------



## birdynamnam

P1280475 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!
There are times, when coffee is a necessity and not extravagance...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Waiting at the pharmacy...


----------



## parsig9

On the new Jacko Nato.


----------



## CastorTroy3

Bradjhomes said:


>


Another fantastic combo. Can you tell me the watch brand and strap? I know I continuously by everything you post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

CastorTroy3 said:


> Another fantastic combo. Can you tell me the watch brand and strap? I know I continuously by everything you post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch is a Stowa Antea 'Inox 2' prototype. The strap is a cheap denim strap I picked up from eBay.


----------



## horolicious

Guinand









More photos on Instagram


----------



## trueairspeed

By Golly! I'm set for a days work...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Peekaboo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleindian44

Hello!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

TGIF!

Ah, yes, and moin!


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## royalpig180

This thread needs more NOMOS... 









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Junghans Saturday


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa mit logo + Munich Gold, can't be caught with a non German watch in a German restaurant!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!
Flying Officer out in the suburban wild hunting for the timid and evasive black coffee.
Strap set accordingly!


----------



## Tickythebull

Watch by damasko, mobile crane by Liebherr. Sunday morning in Acton west London.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!
How do you safely photograph your wristwatchs' dial in the wild while holding a full coffee mug in the same hand?
Took me three trials already, now I have to refill again (sigh)


----------



## tomant_123

Damasko DA34 on custom strap


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II on canvas strap for some German Mondays









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Real watch, fake plant!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

How's this one? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 096

Panoreserve with Bracelet;-)


----------



## pdsf

trueairspeed said:


> Moin!
> How do you safely photograph your wristwatchs' dial in the wild while holding a full coffee mug in the same hand?
> Took me three trials already, now I have to refill again (sigh)
> 
> View attachment 11827746


May I suggest something like this? We can't have you waste good coffee!!!! Oh, nice watch.


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## horolicious

Blue pill









More photos on Instagram


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!
Coffee is brewing, five minutes time on my hand, what do I do?
Ah, yes!









But no experiments. The coffee is too valuable today! 

@pdsf: may I return the compliment? Nice watch!


----------



## jupiter6

Where does "moin" come from and what does it mean?


----------



## pdsf

Moin! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin

No pic for this thread today. I ran out of the house without putting on a watch!! :-O Will I get kicked out of WUS? I feel so ashamed, and naked. At least I am honest....


----------



## jupiter6

Ah I see. Thanks.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin! Or rather buongiorno! 










@ pdsf: this is terrible. This is really, really terrible...


----------



## wkw

Damasko DA36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pallas

trueairspeed said:


> Moin! Or rather buongiorno!
> 
> @ pdsf: this is terrible. This is really, really terrible...


Isn't that a vintage Lancia, hence why Buongiorno?


----------



## hidden830726

Sweet









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Sixties today; it's been awhile since I had this one on my wrist...


----------



## pdsf

trueairspeed said:


> @ pdsf: this is terrible. This is really, really terrible...


I am a "enfant terrible" 

Can't post a watch pic here today again because I am not wearing a German watch... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkerson

Modell Schlossberg


----------



## Spunwell

ALS 1815 up/dn today


----------



## motzbueddel

This afternoon I had a little time on my hand and decided to go here:










And walked out with this:










So what did I buy? Well, it is a watch I have been thinking about for several years. The only thing I was unsure about was the size. At 37.5mm I thought it is a bit small for 1.94m bloke. Today I thought, what hell, real man can pull off 37.5mm. 

So there it is, my new Guinand Flying Officer.























































Once you get used to the size its actually okay.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## bgn!

Loving this more and more.


----------



## bgn!

motzbueddel said:


> This afternoon I had a little time on my hand and decided to go here:


Very nice! I'm looking forward to receiving the Guinand 31.14-2 that I ordered last week. Can't wait!


----------



## pdsf

motzbueddel said:


> At 37.5mm I thought it is a bit small for 1.94m bloke. Today I thought, what hell, real man can pull off 37.5mm.
> 
> Once you get used to the size its actually okay.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen


Size is perfect. Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

@ motzbueddel: Well chosen! This is a beautiful timepiece! And the Flying Officers size will grow on you. Its just a matter of staying power... 

Ah, before I forget, my FO says "hi"!









See now, what you´ve been missing out today, pdsf?


----------



## pdsf

trueairspeed said:


> @ motzbueddel: Well chosen! This is a beautiful timepiece! And the Flying Officers size will grow on you. Its just a matter of staying power...
> 
> Ah, before I forget, my FO says "hi"!
> 
> View attachment 11856562
> 
> 
> See now, what you´ve been missing out today, pdsf?


It's a striking watch. Oh, and I should know. ;-)

I am missing out on the party today, again, but one of my German beauties will be back. 

Moin moin!

P.S. OMG is that a Guinand cup??!? I want a Guinand cup!!!!!!!


----------



## EA-Sport

With my one and only German watch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914

hidden830726 said:


> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful thing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin! 

Already 21 °C which translates to roughly 69.8 °Fahrenheit. Springtime!









A Guinand cup? Lets see...


----------



## pdsf

trueairspeed said:


> A Guinand cup? Lets see...


Check 3rd pic from Steffen!

You have posted various strap options with the FO! Which one is your fav?

Sipping coffee right now.


----------



## hidden830726

WWC Today. Stowa Marine Original Blue Limited Edition (MOBLE) +Blue Coffee = Really feeling the blues









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

pdsf said:


> Check 3rd pic from Steffen!
> 
> You have posted various strap options with the FO! Which one is your fav?
> 
> Sipping coffee right now.


Oh yes, I know, I was just referring to your excited reaction about Steffens Guinand cup and my secret idea was to order one myself and than showing it here too, further fuelling your desire&#8230;

Since I am using the waiting time for my ASFlieger wisely, I am now the proud owner not only of the FO but also a bunch of beautiful, brand new as well as NOS, watch straps&#8230; (sigh)

And from the straps I tested so far my favourite is the RIOS "Chicago" in, guess what colour, "mokka", together with an original Guinand folding clasp.

Very comfortable, robust, subtle and old school.

Love it!









I am through with coffee!

For today...


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

Finally!

TGIF!


----------



## nikbrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

bgn! said:


> Very nice! I'm looking forward to receiving the Guinand 31.14-2 that I ordered last week. Can't wait!


The 31.14 is really nice watch as well!! Actually tried it on while I was there this week.


----------



## motzbueddel

pdsf said:


> It's a striking watch. Oh, and I should know. ;-)
> 
> I am missing out on the party today, again, but one of my German beauties will be back.
> 
> Moin moin!
> 
> P.S. OMG is that a Guinand cup??!? I want a Guinand cup!!!!!!!


----------



## mizzy

Tutima Flieger Chrono F2


----------



## pdsf

motzbueddel said:


>


You sadist!! 

It's a chrono kinda day today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

Spunwell said:


> ALS 1815 up/dn today


My gosh.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa flieger, love the way the heated blue hands changes in different lighting









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp

WOTD


----------



## Time On My Hands

The less piloty side of the Sinn 556 family... brown dial, polished hands and baton indeces.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## X2-Elijah




----------



## GodZji

Sunny day.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghia94




----------



## GregoryD

Been wearing this one since it arrived on Monday.


----------



## Armchair




----------



## rocketboy475

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

Wearing this today


----------



## EA-Sport

DB1 on green toxic NATO for afternoon soccer practice








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Max Bill on Cork shoes










Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

schrop said:


> Sixties today; it's been awhile since I had this one on my wrist...
> 
> View attachment 11854234
> 
> 
> View attachment 11854250
> 
> 
> View attachment 11854266
> 
> 
> View attachment 11854274




Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DrGonzo

schrop said:


> Sixties today; it's been awhile since I had this one on my wrist...
> 
> View attachment 11854234
> 
> 
> View attachment 11854250
> 
> 
> View attachment 11854266
> 
> 
> View attachment 11854274


Oh hell yeah.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

My first German (uh...watch that is)...

Glashutte Original Senator Panorama Date Moonphase. Previously owned, purchased right here on WUS.

At 40mm, it's a little smaller than I usually wear, but it feels great. And the craftsmanship...nothing like a little German design and attention to detail. Even the double folding clasp is extremely well engineered. I especially like the large dual-disc date and the fine framing around the moonphase and date windows.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

c 1963 Glashutte Spezimatic. Keeps perfect time!


----------



## schrop

warsh said:


> View attachment 11913578
> 
> 
> c 1963 Glashutte Spezimatic. Keeps perfect time!


Oh man, love it - and that would be a birthyear watch for me!


----------



## Rosenbloom

Max Bill in a rainy morning


----------



## warsh

As it is for me!! No one believes me when I tell them my watch is as old as I am.....


----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II for Nomos Wednesday









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ghia94




----------



## omeglycine

Black and navy. And I'm wearing brown shoes! What a heathen I am.


----------



## jfwund




----------



## bgn!

On strap today. Had a scare though, as apparently I didn't seat one of the spring bars fully, and it popped out partially. Thankfully I caught it before it fell. Swear I checked by tugging afterwards, but maybe not.


----------



## qcjulle




----------



## Rosenbloom

I put brown leather strap on it, to give a bit more warmness to the Max Bill. ;-)


----------



## MOV

qcjulle said:


> View attachment 11930706


Okay, I match straps with shoes and belt, but never thought about the socks!

Well played!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport

DB1 on perlon








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet




----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 ti ty










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Thanks to "Spunwell" for the new strap. I think my Prodiver will get worn plenty this summer.


----------



## Spunwell

platinumEX said:


> Thanks to "Spunwell" for the new strap. I think my Prodiver will get worn plenty this summer.


Nice


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa mit logo









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## radarcontact

Modified my U1 classic with a SDR besel and a new Sinn rubber strap. Eager to try the green and white straps!


----------



## radarcontact

trueairspeed said:


> Moin!
> 
> View attachment 11952546


That Guinand is Ubercool!


----------



## thejollywatcher

New arrival from a fellow member. Been wanting to check this one out for a while! Perfect size for my wrist.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

Half a litre of moccacino is half a breakfast. At least chocolate and sugar-wise. I feel like the "Fly" now...


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam

Stowa by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## StufflerMike

C'est merveilleux ca.


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MOV

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

Right!


----------



## Brekel

Sinn 104 St Sa on Rios1931 Hurricane Alligator strap.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Relaxing evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Still wearing my Flying Officer. Honeymoon still going on.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## pdsf

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 11976738


Beautiful strap colour!


----------



## jam karet




----------



## radarcontact

pdsf said:


> Beautiful strap colour!


I agree. Toshi?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

For today










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

radarcontact said:


> I agree. Toshi?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


It's a Toshi Burgundy. One of my favorites.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## radarcontact

trueairspeed said:


> Moin!
> 
> View attachment 11984682


05.00 am in the garage? 
Ahhh that Guinand 24hrs FO can easily give me insomnia too  love the watch (and the car & the Vespa!).

How big is your wrist? I am seriously considering that watch but my wrist is quite large (7.5"/19 cm) and will likely wear on the small side - this is my only concern


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## downer




----------



## trueairspeed

radarcontact said:


> 05.00 am in the garage?
> Ahhh that Guinand 24hrs FO can easily give me insomnia too  love the watch (and the car & the Vespa!).
> 
> How big is your wrist? I am seriously considering that watch but my wrist is quite large (7.5"/19 cm) and will likely wear on the small side - this is my only concern


@ radarcontact: Yes, the Flying Officers size and overall appearance is not what you would call mainstream. But I like it. Its so wonderful old-school 

Anyhow. Here´s some information: the projected length lug to lug of my FO (approx. 45mm) covers more or less 70 % of the projected width of my wrist.
So the photographs don´t show the real picture.
The FO really is a small watch by today´s standard.
But nonetheless (or because of it?) it gets quite some attention.


----------



## mvilla

New NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

Waiting for the ASFlieger opens up possibilities and generates more and more excitement


----------



## Time On My Hands

Birthday present to self. (Just what I wanted! How did I know?)

The UTC hand offers a quick check for when Time On _Her _Hands is travelling overseas, or if I ever get back into broadcast work where UTC is handy.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## jam karet

Gloomy Thursday...let's brighten it up.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

a day early but not a dollar short









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

jam karet said:


> Gloomy Thursday...let's brighten it up.
> 
> View attachment 11996858


For those not in the know....it is amazing how good looking the original club is with its cream and sometimes grey dial. The redish tone of the strap and hands is just so unique and classy as it counter balances the polished finish. I always get tones of compliments for this watch. It is also amazing how big it looks as it compares to size (long lugs are the key). I wore it yesterday after à u1 and i did not feel like I was wearing something small. Awesome piece all around and so unique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

Long weekend ahead, no ASFlieger in sight, but who cares...


----------



## StufflerMike

trueairspeed said:


> Moin!
> 
> Long weekend ahead, no ASFlieger in sight, but who cares...
> 
> View attachment 12003426


Did I spot a P 2 ?


----------



## motzbueddel

Just received the Guinand Vintage Strap. I think this is a great combination for the FO. 😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

stuffler said:


> Did I spot a P 2 ?


Exactement! P2 Coupe


----------



## Armchair




----------



## janiboi

Please someone help me! I can't stop wearing this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

trueairspeed said:


> @ radarcontact: Yes, the Flying Officers size and overall appearance is not what you would call mainstream. But I like it. Its so wonderful old-school
> 
> Anyhow. Here´s some information: the projected length lug to lug of my FO (approx. 45mm) covers more or less 70 % of the projected width of my wrist.
> So the photographs don´t show the real picture.
> The FO really is a small watch by today´s standard.
> But nonetheless (or because of it?) it gets quite some attention.
> 
> View attachment 11989882


Thank you for your response airspeed, I picked up one of these (I was able to find a pre-owned one from a gentleman here on the forum) and I am really looking forward to receive it. Yes, it is a very special watch, very old school as you put it.

I am not worried (too much) about the size, the fact that it is a chrono with nice bezel-to-dial ratio, its height and that I will likely wear it on a Nato (it is with a nice lug width: 20mm) mitigates it's size.

Anyway, terrific pictures of a terrific watch, looks great on you!


----------



## omeglycine

janiboi said:


> Please someone help me! I can't stop wearing this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. I'd be happy to take it off your hands


----------



## janiboi

omeglycine said:


> Sure. I'd be happy to take it off your hands


Thanks, you can always rely on our community for a helping hand


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

franksf said:


> For those not in the know....it is amazing how good looking the original club is with its cream and sometimes grey dial. The redish tone of the strap and hands is just so unique and classy as it counter balances the polished finish. I always get tones of compliments for this watch. It is also amazing how big it looks as it compares to size (long lugs are the key). I wore it yesterday after à u1 and i did not feel like I was wearing something small. Awesome piece all around and so unique.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I wore an EZM3 to this and it didn't feel small at all.


----------



## mvilla

New strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

Or rather "Mahlzeit"!


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Sinn-full Friday & Weekend


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epel71

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## epel71

epel71 said:


> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


I should take a coffee first before posting. Obviously not German

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Armchair

epel71 said:


> I should take a coffee first before posting. Obviously not German
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch though.


----------



## Armchair

trueairspeed said:


> Moin!
> 
> Or rather "Mahlzeit"!
> 
> View attachment 12013858


Taking photos while driving? :rodekaart


----------



## trueairspeed

Armchair said:


> Taking photos while driving? :rodekaart


Off course not! The passenger was helping out. Although the driving position was arkward for a few seconds...


----------



## watchdaddy1

it's the 4th so what else but the 
Famous 4





Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxcy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Time On My Hands said:


> Birthday present to self. (Just what I wanted! How did I know?)
> 
> The UTC hand offers a quick check for when Time On _Her _Hands is travelling overseas, or if I ever get back into broadcast work where UTC is handy.
> 
> View attachment 11995322


Happy belated Birthday. 
Love when you get just what you want on yr birthday. Looks good-on-ya 

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Time On My Hands

Thanks watchdaddy1.

This Junghans today. They say nothing of the movement's grade, they make no claims of carefully regulating in five positions. Yet this Max Bill always runs between 0-3 seconds fast per day, never more.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet




----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts on my new to me stowa?










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

Destro?!


----------



## 41Mets

flyingpicasso said:


> Destro?!


it was made custom that way.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

flyingpicasso said:


> Destro?!


oops...double post...yup! original owner had it customized that way. very comfy.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Time On My Hands said:


> Thanks watchdaddy1.
> 
> This Junghans today. They say nothing of the movement's grade, they make no claims of carefully regulating in five positions. Yet this Max Bill always runs between 0-3 seconds fast per day, never more.
> 
> View attachment 12031034


Very nice looking combo. That strap makes ur watch shine in a unusual way. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

Just hanging out this evening.... just finished teaching karate classes (hence the white pants)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## warsh

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 12021810


Nice! Which model is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

41Mets said:


> Thoughts on my new to me stowa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Did you buy two -- one with blued hands and one without??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

warsh said:


> Did you buy two -- one with blued hands and one without??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


just the light catching the hands. it's quite something









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

warsh said:


> Nice! Which model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's the standard Junghans Max Bill, 38mm auto with a date window. Fairly common around these parts, for good reason.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

TGIF!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## WatchProblem

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It's gotta have that perfectly design GO date display....and the blue is quite unique. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## ehansen

DA34 on perlon


----------



## troyr1

Have a great day!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

yesterday and today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Recently got this back from cleaning out under the crystal under warranty and it looks like there might be some sort of precipitation under the crystal. It's a shame because I really like this watch. I suppose I'm going to have to send it back again. With that said, here's a picture where you can't see it!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037

Missing this one while it's out for warranty work at Nomos


----------



## horolicious

It is dark....


----------



## jfwund

Happy Monday!


----------



## shun0189

Just received it. Like it


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

Running late?


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## flyingpicasso

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 12125474


Great pic! I love this watch just as much now as I did when I got it 4 years ago. I like some of the new versions of the Club, but none more than this one. I find it really classy and versatile.


----------



## Time On My Hands

flyingpicasso said:


> Great pic! I love this watch just as much now as I did when I got it 4 years ago. I like some of the new versions of the Club, but none more than this one. I find it really classy and versatile.


Ditto, well said. Mine is about the same age, and still feels firm and buttery smooth when adjusting the time and winding. There's no slop when setting the time. I like the old white Club a lot too.


----------



## shun0189

Stowa


----------



## jam karet

New shoes!


----------



## robannenagy

Damasko DK101


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Flaernurse

Hello!...new to the forum


----------



## Time On My Hands

Flaernurse said:


> Hello!...new to the forum


Welcome to the forums. That's a very good opening gambit.


----------



## Time On My Hands

robannenagy said:


> Damasko DK101


Very nice! It's great to see one of these in the wild. 
I've hovered around this watch for a while, but the size (in specs) puts me off. On a wrist it could be a different story. 
I look forward to more wrist shots.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

My "HS100coulormatchoverkill" - strap. Love it!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## MOV

Flaernurse said:


> Hello!...new to the forum


Welcome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Quite afternoon at work. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Dancing









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaernurse

Thank you! Glad to make a decent first impression


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

We've reached 1000 pages. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## RazorFrazer

Original metro. New this week!


----------



## whosehair

My newest watch! A Noms Club Automat. I'm absolutely in love with this guy. Here are a few picture of it, a couple on the original shell cordovan and one on a more summery perlon strap.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchProblem

This just in. GO Senator Navigator Panorama Date. Hunted for this (to fit my budget), for quite a while. It was worth the wait. Tried to capture the blued steel hands...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

WatchProblem said:


> This just in. GO Senator Navigator Panorama Date. Hunted for this (to fit my budget), for quite a while. It was worth the wait. Tried to capture the blued steel hands...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

new strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwso




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## ShaggyDog

Sinn 303


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand FO 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

German Pilot for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## N1ce




----------



## MOV

andsan said:


>


What a timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## MDT IT

Bronze is a lifestyle, not a fashion ..


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Loving the new Nomos Ahoi Neomatik. Dan brought his Nomos Worltimer on his latest trip to Wales.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

another new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Saxman8845

Just picked up my first German watch today. I'm very happy with it so far!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## pdsf

Bradjhomes said:


>


Oh my. Stunning. Pardon my ignorance but what is it? (Yes, I know it's a watch, haha).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

pdsf said:


> Oh my. Stunning. Pardon my ignorance but what is it? (Yes, I know it's a watch, haha).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Stowa Antea prototype with brushed stainless steel dial.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

The weekend is near!


----------



## rokoce




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## B....




----------



## mfaraday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

I'm back among the Germans


----------



## MOV

mfaraday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omeglycine

blowfish89 said:


> I'm back among the Germans


Welcome back!


----------



## pdsf

Bradjhomes said:


> It's a Stowa Antea prototype with brushed stainless steel dial.


I love it!!

Loving the bi-directional bezel:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

govdubspeedgo said:


> another new strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which watch Brand? What strap? I love the simple chrono function, looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

andsan said:


>


I don't see the black hand date too often. Beautiful piece.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

WatchProblem said:


> Which watch Brand? What strap? I love the simple chrono function, looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stowa Flieger Chrono and Haveston Strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

govdubspeedgo said:


> Stowa Flieger Chrono and Haveston Strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks govdubspeedgo. Thought it was a Stowa, but was too lazy to check on it for myself. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

logan2z said:


> I don't see the black hand date too often. Beautiful piece.


A more rare version indeed and quite classy. However, I prefer GO's superbly executed Panorama Date window just a little more. If you ask me, the Germans have perfected the date display.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Club II


----------



## logan2z

WatchProblem said:


> A more rare version indeed and quite classy. However, I prefer GO's superbly executed Panorama Date window just a little more. If you ask me, the Germans have perfected the date display.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The GO panorama date window is superbly executed. The Lange is lazy by comparison.


----------



## WatchProblem

logan2z said:


> The GO panorama date window is superbly executed. The Lange is lazy by comparison.


Without question, A. Lange makes fantastic watches, but GO has them beat in terms of value. I think GO has been stretching themselves and it shows in increased complications and expansion of design esthetics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armchair




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetostart

Bradjhomes said:


> It's a Stowa Antea prototype with brushed stainless steel dial.


Love at first sight. Instantly a top-five timepiece for me. Must have one.

(Thanks for sharing such a beautiful image of it).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Mocha dial, and no date.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## cadenza

mfaraday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Amazing. So perfect.

_When the aliens visit the Earth, and come across this watch somewhere, they are going to throw their hands up and say, "Oh, forget about it, let''s just go back home...we have to admit it, these beings just do it better than we do...."_


----------



## cadenza

My modest first attempt.


----------



## WatchProblem

Sorry, posted to the wrong thing


----------



## WatchProblem

mfaraday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sha-Zam! Fine watch and we'll photographed Sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper




----------



## rpugh40




----------



## rpugh40




----------



## Tickythebull

DK10 now on red leather.


----------



## rpugh40

Nomos Metro


----------



## amr ashraf

My favourite german.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## royalpig180

Bradjhomes said:


>


What is that??? Lugs look like a Nomos or Stowa offering.


----------



## cadenza

rpugh40 said:


> View attachment 12266018


What brand/color is that NATO? I could use exactly that color.


----------



## Spunwell

Late day at the office thankfully I had this blue handed beauty to keep me company.


----------



## cadenza

^
So beautiful. Really fantastic. A dream piece.


----------



## Spunwell

cadenza said:


> ^
> So beautiful. Really fantastic. A dream piece.


Thank you


----------



## Bradjhomes

royalpig180 said:


> What is that??? Lugs look like a Nomos or Stowa offering.


Prototype Stowa Antea with brushed stainless steel dial.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchProblem

Spunwell said:


> Late day at the office thankfully I had this blue handed beauty to keep me company.


Well, if that doesn't say "Germany", I don't know what does. Beautiful ALS Sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

WatchProblem said:


> Well, if that doesn't say "Germany", I don't know what does. Beautiful ALS Sir.


I agree. I have always loved that ALS.

Not mine, and will never be on my wrist, but I have always thought the Lang & Heyne "Heinrich" was pretty German...and by that I mean "extremely pretty" and "extremely German". 








(Photo from the Lang & Heyne website)


----------



## WatchProblem

cadenza said:


> ...sorry, I somehow replied and posted badly. See below.


----------



## WatchProblem

WatchProblem said:


> cadenza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I have always loved that ALS.
> 
> Not mine, and will never be on my wrist, but I have always thought the Lang & Heyne "Heinrich" was pretty German...and by that I mean "extremely pretty" and "extremely German".
> 
> 
> 
> That is a look'er. Although, I have never been a fan of Roman Numerals. But it works on this classy lady.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## warsh

B.... said:


> View attachment 12219002


Wow. Is that a Stowa, or.....?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

WatchProblem said:


> Well, if that doesn't say "Germany", I don't know what does. Beautiful ALS Sir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks


----------



## B....

warsh said:


> Wow. Is that a Stowa, or.....?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for asking. That is my brand new Stowa Flieger Klassik 36mm hand wind 90th anniversary LE, w/display back. It has the superluminova "radium lume" w/temperature blued hands, decorated ETA 2408-2 w/o date & 2 position onion crown (w/ hacking).
B.
re-post








showing the crown & non blue reflecting hands


----------



## amr ashraf

My da36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## rpugh40

Sinn 6015 Triple Date


----------



## Malakim




----------



## LPhiE

Nomos Orion 1989

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Malakim said:


>


There's a watch you don't see everyday, or ever! Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

WatchProblem said:


> There's a watch you don't see everyday, or ever! Very cool.


Thanks!

Pulled another Shorokhoff from the collection for today. Funky Friday!


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Still in love with this one.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## rpugh40

Hanhart Pioneer MKI


----------



## franksf

My Sinn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

rpugh40 said:


> Hanhart Pioneer MKI
> View attachment 12288770


Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

franksf said:


> My Sinn!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch and beautiful dog.


----------



## cadenza

logan2z said:


> Great watch and beautiful dog.


Yes to both. 
Amazing eyes.


----------



## inspektor.rother




----------



## warsh

franksf said:


> My Sinn!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Zoomed in


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Hi Malakim,

I saw a store carrying these Alexander Shorokhoff pieces, they are incredibly beautiful.
Especially the movement for the hand-wind pieces.

How do you find the accuracy/reliability so far?


----------



## franksf

stuffler said:


> Zoomed in
> 
> View attachment 12293306


Nice crop Mike! I did not realized my head was in the picture 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpugh40

franksf said:


> My Sinn!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, this is my first time seeing the new U1 pro! Looks great with the pup!


----------



## dinkerson

.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

rpugh40 said:


> Man, this is my first time seeing the new U1 pro! Looks great with the pup!


Thanks! Look for the u1 pro thread ..some folks posted some amazing pictures ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

stuffler said:


> Zoomed in
> 
> View attachment 12293306


Ha ha ha ha! Fantastic!


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## blowfish89

One more


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## radarcontact

Laco Dortmund, 45mm goodness


----------



## radarcontact

blowfish89 said:


>


Love the '103 distortion', some first rate lume job as well!


----------



## radarcontact

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Stunning! you have some seriously bad taste! Love that busy dial and that lume

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkerson

.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

German Mondays and also Nomos Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

radarcontact said:


> Stunning! you have some seriously bad taste! Love that busy dial and that lume
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I am known for my bad taste!


----------



## radarcontact

motzbueddel said:


> I am known for my bad taste!


Hana, 'coz in da hooood bad means goood! and least one of these below was 'enabled' by your photos.

45 to 37.5mm. Just a part of the flying squadron (how crazy is this?)


----------



## radarcontact

DutchMongolian said:


> German Mondays and also Nomos Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial is stunningly beautiful. It could be sacrilege for many, but the club is my favourite Nomos. Truly versatile watch

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Yup, I've heard it before, it's like the bastard child of Nomos, a lot of people can't stand the Club, but I like it and thank you!


radarcontact said:


> That dial is stunningly beautiful. It could be sacrilege for many, but the club is my favourite Nomos. Truly versatile watch
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

radarcontact said:


> Hana, 'coz in da hooood bad means goood! and least one of these below was 'enabled' by your photos.
> 
> 45 to 37.5mm. Just a part of the flying squadron (how crazy is this?)


That is one awesome Flieger collection!


----------



## siliciferous

Grail status: acquired!










I'm already in contact with [email protected] on adjustments I'd like to make - updated design Ti endlinks and grey bezel insert - along with its first servicing, since it was not serviced by its original owner and has a production date of late 2011.


----------



## rpugh40

Nomos Metro


----------



## warsh

radarcontact said:


> Hana, 'coz in da hooood bad means goood! and least one of these below was 'enabled' by your photos.
> 
> 45 to 37.5mm. Just a part of the flying squadron (how crazy is this?)


Haha. You are nuts!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

I love the vintage Glashutte.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180

siliciferous said:


> Grail status: acquired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already in contact with [email protected] on adjustments I'd like to make - updated design Ti endlinks and grey bezel insert - along with its first servicing, since it was not serviced by its original owner and has a production date of late 2011.


Photo = broken...

The suspense is killing me! What is it?!

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk

EDIT: Working for me now on my computer, couldn't see it earlier on Tapatalk... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

motzbueddel said:


> That is one awesome Flieger collection!


Thanks! I happen to have a Flieger for most occasions 

On the serious side, I really appreciate them for what they are. Love that design, there is not a single thing that is not necessary.

The problem is that I am seriously considering adding another one: the Guinand Series 31 now, love these hands (IWC Mark XII - XV style), the heavily modified Unitas 6497 is the icing of the cake.

And the German today:


----------



## radarcontact

warsh said:


> Haha. You are nuts!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I know!! I will have to take a photo of all of them, in fact two are missing (not at the location where I took the pic...and you should see the Diver-Pilots collection  )


----------



## radarcontact

DutchMongolian said:


> Yup, I've heard it before, it's like the bastard child of Nomos, a lot of people can't stand the Club, but I like it and thank you!


I like what Nomos did with the reverse Cali dial on the new Club and the Club Neomatic series. They are definitely not abandoning their bastard child.

Here is mine (40mm, auto, solid back):


----------



## Clockworkblueorange




----------



## Houston Grey

Achtung!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

radarcontact said:


> I like what Nomos did with the reverse Cali dial on the new Club and the Club Neomatic series. They are definitely not abandoning their bastard child.
> 
> Here is mine (40mm, auto, solid back):


Nice combo and yea the new Neomatik Clubs makes me want to get more but I think I'll fall in line and get the 35mm White Orion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## siliciferous

royalpig180 said:


> Photo = broken...
> 
> The suspense is killing me! What is it?!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk
> 
> EDIT: Working for me now on my computer, couldn't see it earlier on Tapatalk... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Fixed earlier today - I have some pretty strict .htaccess files on my webhost to prevent image hotlinking, turns out that people browsing using Tapatalk send referrers from something other than forums.watchuseek.com...oh well, its gotten widespread enough that I had to relax those restrictions, at least for now!


----------



## rocketboy475

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

rocketboy475 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one very impressive looking watch! |>
B.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

A little bit blurry before the first coffee has been downed...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## radarcontact

trueairspeed said:


> Moin!
> 
> A little bit blurry before the first coffee has been downed...
> 
> View attachment 12326713


Congrats!
It looks like the wait is over for you  It is a special watch with a very interesting high-beat movement, would you consider making a separate thread, when you have time of course, with a lots of pics and your initial impressions?

Wear it in good health!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

my Tutima ;-)


----------



## Malakim




----------



## WatchProblem

Malakim said:


>


Any idea what movement is in this and what movements are typically used in Alexander Shorokhoff?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

WatchProblem said:


> Any idea what movement is in this and what movements are typically used in Alexander Shorokhoff?


This one (Vintage 4 "Karo") uses a Poljot 2627 movement. All watches in the Vintage collection use old Russian movements which are rebuilt and decorated in Alzenau, Germany.

The Heritage collection also use various Russian movements, I believe. I only have one piece from that collection, which has a Poljot 2612 alarm movement.

The Avantgarde collection uses a mix of Russian (3133, 2423 etc) and Swiss (2824 etc) movements.

The info for each model can be found on their web site: http://www.alexander-shorokhoff.de


----------



## WatchProblem

Malakim said:


> This one (Vintage 4 "Karo") uses a Poljot 2627 movement. All watches in the Vintage collection use old Russian movements which are rebuilt and decorated in Alzenau, Germany.
> 
> The Heritage collection also use various Russian movements, I believe. I only have one piece from that collection, which has a Poljot 2612 alarm movement.
> 
> The Avantgarde collection uses a mix of Russian (3133, 2423 etc) and Swiss (2824 etc) movements.
> 
> The info for each model can be found on their web site: http://www.alexander-shorokhoff.de


Thank you Sir. I love when old is new again. Does yours keep good time? I know it looks good whilst keeping the time, but is it's rate stable and time accurate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

WatchProblem said:


> Thank you Sir. I love when old is new again. Does yours keep good time? I know it looks good whilst keeping the time, but is it's rate stable and time accurate?


Yes, I would say they keep good time. I rarely (if ever...) wear the same watch more than a day or two, and I never time my watches, so I'm probably not the best to judge long term accuracy... ;-)

That said, each watch leaves the factory with a sheet showing the deviations in various positions (old pic from another of my A.S watches):










I wouldn't expect COSC level accuracy, but they are certainly good enough for me.


----------



## WatchProblem

Malakim said:


> Yes, I would say they keep good time. I rarely (if ever...) wear the same watch more than a day or two, and I never time my watches, so I'm probably not the best to judge long term accuracy... ;-)
> 
> That said, each watch leaves the factory with a sheet showing the deviations in various positions (old pic from another of my A.S watches):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect COSC level accuracy, but they are certainly good enough for me.


I'm liking A.S. more and more. Thanks for the info Malakim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Malakim said:


>


Cool! Very different, yet appealing to me. Are those hands heat treated blue or lacquered? I am toying with the idea of buying one if his models, but another thing holding me back is the -on paper- very large diameter of 43.5mm. Does is wear that large? Your wrist shot seems to show it works...


----------



## jessygp1

There ya go


----------



## Malakim

ninzeo said:


> Cool! Very different, yet appealing to me. Are those hands heat treated blue or lacquered? I am toying with the idea of buying one if his models, but another thing holding me back is the -on paper- very large diameter of 43.5mm. Does is wear that large? Your wrist shot seems to show it works...


About the hands, I don't know actually. I *believe* they are heat treated, but I won't swear on it. I sent them an email about it, I'll let you know what they respond.

To me the size is pretty much spot on. My wrist is about 8", but size is very subjective. If you can't try one in person, I would buy from somewhere where you can return if you don't like it.


----------



## ninzeo

Malakim said:


> About the hands, I don't know actually. I *believe* they are heat treated, but I won't swear on it. I sent them an email about it, I'll let you know what they respond.
> 
> To me the size is pretty much spot on. My wrist is about 8", but size is very subjective. If you can't try one in person, I would buy from somewhere where you can return if you don't like it.


Thanks, could you let me know their answer? By the looks of it they are heated indeed, which makes all the difference. But photos can deceive.

Good to know your wrist size, that's a hefty circumference. Size is subjective, but my wrists being 7.25inch I take the advice and look for a seller with optional return.

I am quite intrigued by their chronograph models in reverse panda too...


----------



## mizzy

Mühle


----------



## xherion

Wow Malakim, is that your fourth or fifth Shorokhoff pieces?

I am also getting intrigued by his design, will probably get 1 or 2 soon.



Malakim said:


>


----------



## Malakim

ninzeo said:


> Thanks, could you let me know their answer? By the looks of it they are heated indeed, which makes all the difference. But photos can deceive.


Got a reply from A.S this morning. The hands are heat blued, not painted.


----------



## Malakim

xherion said:


> Wow Malakim, is that your fourth or fifth Shorokhoff pieces?


Right now I have four, and my fifth piece is sitting at the local DHL terminal waiting to be collected.


----------



## xherion

Nice! I wonder which model.
Please post some more pics of your AS collections when the 5th arrived 



Malakim said:


> Right now I have four, and my fifth piece is sitting at the local DHL terminal waiting to be collected.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Coffee time.


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Malakim




----------



## asrar.merchant

EL_GEEk said:


> Still in love with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Beautiful watch and a decent cigar too.

Do follow me also on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## EL_GEEk

asrar.merchant said:


> Beautiful watch and a decent cigar too.
> 
> Do follow me also on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


Thanks. Wearing it again today. Now on a Horween strap










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ShaggyDog

😂


----------



## franksf

My little cutie is going to Napa today...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Destro


----------



## gward4




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Hands down, one of my favorite watches.


----------



## B....

Stowa 90th anniv. Flieger 36 H.W. on Horween #8 (burgundy) Shell Cordovan. 
B.


----------



## motzbueddel

Summer, Sun, Holiday Resort.... 😎😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Damasko works fine with a shirt and tie...


----------



## Maddog1970

Junkers for me today


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Who cares if they cant go 300m deep. These are so comfortable and great looking! Metro today, have a great week all.


----------



## motzbueddel

Portugal... 😎😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla

Sinn 103- my first German watch









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk

What a great introduction into German watches! That's what I am looking to buy for my first as well.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

Or rather buongiorno!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

Almost formal dress-code, with some Metal fan-vibe


----------



## warsh

Always love vintage Glashutte....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

I've posted these in the Stowa forum already, but here's my two current Germans:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine

mxdla said:


> Sinn 103- my first German watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Heck of a first, and great pic.


----------



## Spunwell

ALS today


----------



## mxdla

omeglycine said:


> Heck of a first, and great pic.


Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back with the Nomos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

DutchMongolian said:


> Back with the Nomos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice....I may be missing something (or new releases update) but is the seconds yellow hand custom?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

franksf said:


> Nice....I may be missing something (or new releases update) but is the seconds yellow hand custom?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Nomos Club II limited edition from Timeless Luxury the small numbers and the seconds hand are yellow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

Should have more Junghans here ;-)


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

TGIF!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee

Wearing new arrival - Orion Datum


----------



## horolicious

Destro









More pics on the


----------



## joeytjchen

Relatively new piece, the 38mm Handwinding Ludwig!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madskas

AaaVee said:


> Wearing new arrival - Orion Datum


Nice. How do You like it so far? Is that the Weiss version? 
I am really tempted to buy an Orion my self.

Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A3003 med Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy




----------



## EL_GEEk

Really digging @cheapestnatostraps funky NATOs









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## motzbueddel

Beach Day! 😎😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

...


----------



## radarcontact

EL_GEEk said:


> Really digging @cheapestnatostraps funky NATOs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


What cool and funky combo! Really digging it

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

German Mondays









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston Grey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Brown









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## riddlemo

I love the Germans' distinct style of watchmaking.


----------



## B....

Nothing quite like a Flieger on hand stitched leather. ;-)
B.


----------



## Maddog1970

New Nomos Ahoi...and boy she is blue!

tried on a bunch of straps, and kinda settled on the blue shark for shirt/tie stuff, and a super soft Borealis ISO for sweaty/casual stuff....

i am in love.....oops, did I say that out loud?





















May try some more exotic skins over the coming weeks, will post as I go...


----------



## B....

@Maddog1970
Outstanding watch. Changing up the straps is such an enjoyable ritual. Amazing how it alters the personality / feeling of the timepiece temporarily. Something to look forward to.
B.


----------



## RazorFrazer

More shots please !


----------



## B....

RazorFrazer said:


> More shots please !


Interesting shot of my Stowa 90th anniv. Flieger 36 H.W. on a backdrop of textured leather. I'll have to work on more wrist shots. :-!


----------



## frankcastle914

Maddog1970 said:


> New Nomos Ahoi...and boy she is blue!
> 
> tried on a bunch of straps, and kinda settled on the blue shark for shirt/tie stuff, and a super soft Borealis ISO for sweaty/casual stuff....
> 
> i am in love.....oops, did I say that out loud?
> 
> View attachment 12356069
> View attachment 12356071
> View attachment 12356073
> 
> 
> May try some more exotic skins over the coming weeks, will post as I go...


That orange rubber is perfect IMO. Great summer combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Funny, but I was young I needed chrono-this and Chron-that, with an hourly chime, 7 alarms, beeping everything....now just 3 hands is good!


----------



## MDT IT

CH8 CUSN8 1000M


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## Maddog1970

Early morning dog walk...


----------



## trueairspeed

Aloha!


----------



## Malakim




----------



## Maddog1970

Switched to a black ISO for the afternoon..


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and aloha!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Guinand 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Guinand









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos Ahoi...


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and aloha!

Early morning sports...


----------



## Uhrmensch

Quick trip to sunny Munich yesterday with the Sixties
Cheers


----------



## MOV

Uhrmensch said:


> Quick trip to sunny Munich yesterday with the Sixties
> Cheers
> View attachment 12363699
> 
> View attachment 12363701


A city I love and a watch I love as well.

Well played.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Bradjhomes said:


>


Limette looks great but I have to admit this red is stunning!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos on a SS engineer


----------



## Choptop

Trias Dual Time, Month, Day, Date, Tourbillion, Automatic. LOVE this watch and it didnt break the bank. Have worn it for years. Its "German"... sort of.


----------



## Bradjhomes

DMCBanshee said:


> Limette looks great but I have to admit this red is stunning!!


Thanks. Just something a bit different.


----------



## dplawiuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Any other Nomos Ahoi datum signal blues out there in WUSland?


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## joeytjchen

Fridays with the Ludwig









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Evening switch to the Guinand Flying Officer. 😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston Grey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

WWC with Stowa GMT and Korbanth Graflex vintage lightsaber hilt. Super cool.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

EL_GEEk said:


> Really digging @cheapestnatostraps funky NATOs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


I like that.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## Relo60

Nomos Club II


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and aloha!


----------



## SC-Texas

Temption Sunday









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## qcjulle




----------



## motzbueddel

First day back at work after a 3 week sommer holiday wearing my Sinn 103 Blue LE. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## AaaVee

Wearing new arrival - Junghans Bivox with alarm function!
Size-wise safe to say it was ahead of it's time! 



















P.S. This was unexpected 5€ purchase at local flea market - advertised as 'not working', but it actually works and keeps time reasonably well. Today did light refinish of the case to remove very scratched gold plating reminders and glued back lume dot at '3' - quite happy with an outcome! 
If anybody knows, I'm keen to find out approximate production year!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club for those who feel blue because it's Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Sheppie

My wife bought me a Nomos Ahoi Datum for my birthday today. Whoo hoo! Love it.







But, she doesn't like it. She thinks it is too simple. Tried to talk to me into accepting a Rolex or something "fancier" that makes a statement (or something to that effect). I told her that I like it, so she went ahead and got it for me.


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## AaaVee

Two Germans for Today!


----------



## WatchProblem

Best looking German in the room!

...OK, the only German in the room, but still pretty damn good looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

My choice for at least part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Archimede









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

JLS36 said:


> Archimede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Chicago?


----------



## Drogo

AaaVee said:


> Two Germans for Today!


Nice shot, I love this dial


----------



## JLS36

GoBuffs11 said:


> Chicago?


Yes sir.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos Ahoi on Panatime vintage tobacco brown....

this watch is as strap-happy as my Panarai's!


----------



## GoBuffs11

JLS36 said:


> GoBuffs11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Solid! I take the river walk to work everyday and also have an archimede. Great minds...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## MOV

GoBuffs11 said:


> Solid! I take the river walk to work everyday and also have an archimede. Great minds...


Even in the winter? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Nomos Orion 38 Weiss Datum today. 

All the best,

Steffen









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

MOV said:


> GoBuffs11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solid! I take the river walk to work everyday and also have an archimede. Great minds...
> 
> 
> 
> Even in the winter?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

That's when I use ice skates. Ha.


----------



## Spunwell

ALS today


----------



## MOV

GoBuffs11 said:


> That's when I use ice skates. Ha.


Indeed. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

Spunwell said:


> ALS today


Bravo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Pic is from yesterday, but still have it on today...


----------



## Spunwell

MOV said:


> Bravo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## HKwatchlover

Picked this up today... loving it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiker

Dugena today









Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Back from RGM and good as new


----------



## bgn!




----------



## AndiH71

NB Yäeger Longflight Chronograph









Best Regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## Bazza_73

Glashutte Spezichron Diver


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## EA-Sport

Going with the DB1 today..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Loving my Nomos on a new Panatime Python strap...


----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## mgraham

My Glass-hoot-uh Orig-in-ahl reflecting something blue in my car.


----------



## warsh

mgraham said:


> My Glass-hoot-uh Orig-in-ahl reflecting something blue in my car.
> 
> View attachment 12382931


Sweet watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

My new (to me) Laco

My first full dial lume










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## tomek123er

little one


----------



## K1M_I

DC66


----------



## GoBuffs11

Happy Friday


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

Flieger Friday morning coffee time wind. It's like shaking hands with a new friend.








B.


----------



## motzbueddel

Friday evening, going out for a few drinks. Been a long week! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## B....

motzbueddel said:


> Friday evening, going out for a few drinks. Been a long week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Be careful not to spill a drop on that one. :-d
B.


----------



## longstride

Sinn 103 Acrylic....the original and the best!


----------



## StufflerMike

longstride said:


> View attachment 12384669
> 
> 
> Sinn 103 Acrylic....the original and the best!


Sinn 103 Acrylic Handaufzug.....the original and best!


----------



## jcombs1

Just arrived today


----------



## motzbueddel

B.... said:


> Be careful not to spill a drop on that one. :-d
> B.


The watch made it home safe.... 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

jcombs1 said:


> Just arrived today
> View attachment 12385285


Great choice! I really like the white dial version 

My 104 says hi 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgraham

warsh said:


> Sweet watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, I've wanted this particular watch for a long time. With only a few days having past since I acquired this piece, I find myself wondering, "What next?".


----------



## Dr. Robert

SINN 903









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Love the early Handwind models.....my long term grail is a 60's vintage handwind 103.


----------



## plastique999

O









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## warsh

mgraham said:


> Thank you, I've wanted this particular watch for a long time. With only a few days having past since I acquired this piece, I find myself wondering, "What next?".


Re wondering what next, it seems to be our curse....

How does the GO wear? Does it feel formal or sporty or both?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

The wife and I... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

My WWC and breakfast today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Back on wrist after a brief hiatus.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Wearing my GShock for 3 weeks makes my Nomos feel that much sweeter


----------



## noregrets




----------



## tomek123er

Laco glowing in the dark of office kitchen


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## motzbueddel

Just love my Guinand Flying Officer. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

plastique999 said:


> O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Zeitwerk


This might be the first Zeitwerk I've seen here--nice! Is it true you can hear the difference between a minute disc advance and an hour?


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos club atlantik


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the day with the blue Sinn 103.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Strap change


----------



## Spunwell

ALS 1815 up/down for hump day this week


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Toolwatch Thursday. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

On a Borealis NATO...


----------



## elixxxer

Newly acquired Archimede Outdoor Protect. So far, extremely pleased.


----------



## JLS36

Archimede on a toxic









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18

Arrived today. Words do not do it justice.


----------



## daffie

This one just in...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

The old manual Club.


----------



## motzbueddel

Casual Friday in the Office! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

elixxxer said:


> Newly acquired Archimede Outdoor Protect. So far, extremely pleased.
> 
> View attachment 12400315


I've been looking at this one. Can you say more re your impressions?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

DA47 on Hirsch Heritage...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

flyingpicasso said:


> This might be the first Zeitwerk I've seen here--nice! Is it true you can hear the difference between a minute disc advance and an hour?


That's a good question, I'll have to try and listen closely. The minute disc advancement is very quiet, but if you pay attention it can be heard as a gentle slip. I'll have to listen to an hour advancement.

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## sun_devil

TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

sun_devil said:


> TGIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's beautiful! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil

daffie said:


> That's beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eakaplan




----------



## MOV

corn18 said:


> Arrived today. Words do not do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 12401587


Stunning. Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EL_GEEk

Ikarus for #fliegerfriday









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## sergio65




----------



## Culto

Cool!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## vujen

sergio65 said:


>


Is it a 33mm Tangente, right?


----------



## daffie

My new DA47...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II for Saturday.


----------



## rokoce

One of my favourites, this vintage fella.


----------



## elixxxer




----------



## janiboi

eakaplan said:


> View attachment 12402293


Great watch, but I'm not that fond of the gentleman in this picture


----------



## eakaplan

janiboi said:


> Great watch, but I'm not that fond of the gentleman in this picture


I have eclectic taste in decorating my military office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Club automat datum


----------



## GoBuffs11

Lume shot


----------



## Dr. Robert

Guinand Sunday!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

An interesting and successful week for everybody!


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the work week with the Sinn 903 St B. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Evening switch to the Laco Mannheim! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

motzbueddel said:


> Starting the work week with the Sinn 903 St B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Gorgeous! Enjoy in good health

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

My Laco










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Rale

Squad PVD


----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

wkw said:


> Gorgeous! Enjoy in good health
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Nice Piggy 


Rale said:


> Squad PVD
> View attachment 12410803


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

Nomos Club Datum









Stowa Flieger B Face


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Maddog1970

Happy Tuesday?


----------



## Rale

Tickythebull said:


> Nice Piggy


Tnx


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## trueairspeed

"Tomorrow gets me higher, higher, high!"

Moin!


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and TGIF!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Stowa









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue Sinn 903 on a light brown horse leather strap. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

rockmastermike said:


>


Ditto!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71

From the German WatchProducer Boccia









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## StufflerMike

AndiH71 said:


> From the German WatchProducer Boccia
> 
> View attachment 12421091
> 
> 
> Best regards from Germany
> Andi


A Tutima brand it is.


----------



## AndiH71

stuffler said:


> A Tutima brand it is.


Yes, this is right.

Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88

My new Archimede 42H...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f

My indestructible Damasko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrooge

It finally arrived! Couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## motzbueddel

Evening switch to the Nomos Orion Weiß Datum. On my way to the Wiesbaden Weinfest for a few glasses of Riesling. ??










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## RazorFrazer

scrooge said:


> It finally arrived! Couldn't be more pleased.


Wow !! Can we see some more shots ???


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee

motzbueddel said:


> Evening switch to the Nomos Orion Weiß Datum. On my way to the Wiesbaden Weinfest for a few glasses of Riesling. 🥂🥂


My Orion says hello!


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR.... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## abram357

My first German! Love it.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

TGIF! - Watch


----------



## joeytjchen

TGIF!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

Flieger Friday. Stowa 90th anniv. Flieger 36mm L.E.- H.W. , on Scandinavian "Aegir" ox hide w/ dark brown thread from Toshi Straps.
B.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos on Martu custom yellow with black thread...


----------



## thejollywatcher

That orange is really yummy....papaya orange?  |>

The orange on the Stowa website looks more washed out.



Bradjhomes said:


>


----------



## smeagal

A blast from the past not best of pics


----------



## Bradjhomes

thejollywatcher said:


> That orange is really yummy....papaya orange?  |>
> 
> The orange on the Stowa website looks more washed out.


It's not as bold as a lot of orange watches, but I wouldn't say it's washed out.


----------



## xherion

Shorokhoff bavaria limited edition


----------



## scrooge

RazorFrazer said:


> Wow !! Can we see some more shots ???


Better late than never!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Bradjhomes said:


> It's not as bold as a lot of orange watches, but I wouldn't say it's washed out.


Well then your pic showcases the true color much better than the website's. 

I think the color is gorgeous!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

abram357 said:


> My first German! Love it.
> View attachment 12435331


I have that watch too and it's one of my favorites!! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

B.... said:


> Flieger Friday. Stowa 90th anniv. Flieger 36mm L.E.- H.W. , on Scandinavian "Aegir" ox hide w/ dark brown thread from Toshi Straps.
> B.
> 
> View attachment 12437773
> 
> 
> View attachment 12437775
> 
> 
> View attachment 12437777


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultralife

Hey everyone. My first post on this forum, my two favorite watches atm.


----------



## edwood

New Nomos today. Really loving it!


----------



## ShaggyDog

Sinn 303


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

ShaggyDog said:


> Sinn 303


Love this watch. Too bad it's no longer available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Good morning!

Und moin!


----------



## beanerds

My beast !!! Love it .

Beanerds


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agravelle

My Teutonia III 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## omeglycine

Been awhile. Too long.


----------



## warsh

omeglycine said:


> Been awhile. Too long.


EDIT : Oops! Thought you posted three watches, but see it was three separate posters!

Wow, wow, wow! You have great taste! Of the three watches you show, I own one (the GO) one is on my list of watches I want (Sinn) and one I just discovered thanks to you (Muhle). Superb!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

warsh said:


> Wow, wow, wow! You have great taste! Of the three watches you show, I own one (the GO) one is on my list of watches I want (Sinn) and one I just discovered thanks to you (Muhle). Superb!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. Although I don't own a Sinn or a Muhle


----------



## omeglycine

Strangely, I own or have owned watches from 13 different German brands, and have never owned a Sinn or Muhle, despite each offering a number of watches I like. I'm not even sure how I've managed to avoid them!


----------



## trueairspeed

Good morning, guten Morgen und moin! 

8 °C


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Slowly waking up...

Moin!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Switched from this....










to this.....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos Ahoi today


----------



## B....

Flieger Friday. Have a good one! [Stowa 36 90th LE HW on a Toshi]








B.


----------



## Seejungle

What strap is that. Looks great


----------



## B....

Seejungle said:


> What strap is that. Looks great


Thank you. Toshi Straps > "Aegir". It's a Scandinavian ox hide leather with dark brown thread. (reddish brown, 4mm thick, very soft & pliable. Made to order only. 
Here's a close up of it for you.
B.


----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue Sinn 103 for today. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## 56scooter01

One of my Favorites!!


----------



## WatchProblem

This today. Love the flame blued hands.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

WatchProblem said:


> This today. Love the flame blued hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a very impressive watch! My introduction. Just read the WUS thread from April 2013 on this model. Would love to see a couple more pix, if you feel inclined. Thanks.
B.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

> That is a very impressive watch! My introduction. Just read the WUS thread from April 2013 on this model. Would love to see a couple more pix, if you feel inclined. Thanks.
> B.


Here you go B. These are insurance photos.








I replaced the original GO band and buckle with a Hirsch Lucca strap. The GO bands are expensive to replace, so I keep it tucked away.

I do love this GO, with it's easy to read dial and the iconic GO Pano date display. The flyback pusher at 8 o'clock is a unique function and the asymmetry of the pusher on the case makes for an interesting look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

Thank you WatchProblem. Not many watches knock me over like that one. 😍 
B.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sci

LACO Münster:


----------



## motzbueddel

Going with the Sinn 857 UTC today! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZee88

42H...


----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## joeytjchen

Hope noone's too trypophobic here ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog

.


----------



## B....

Recalling some history today. Wishing the best to you all.
B.


----------



## Horoticus

SAR


----------



## Heiner

Guinand ASFlieger, Movement AS 1920 with 36.000 A/h


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

In anticipation of Mr. Helmut Sinns 101[SUP]st[/SUP] birthday celebration this Sunday&#8230;


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Datta

as soon as my SINN 104 comes in... then we can talk haha


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Dinner with the kiddos.

Just installed the Damasko bracelet and loving it so far.


----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II today. Happy, happy.


----------



## wtma




----------



## iceman767

Stowa with a classic E39. German engineering at its best









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Blued hands look black, awesome heat treated hands









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231

iceman767 said:


> Stowa with a classic E39. German engineering at its best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Put 225k miles on my e39 . . . man, I miss that car. Oh yeah, nice watch, too.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Higs




----------



## Horoticus

Big, bad and blue...


----------



## trueairspeed

TGIF!


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## EricSF2015




----------



## Higs

Same again today...


----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## Rosenbloom




----------



## Sam L84

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 A Sa B









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not sure who else read the wornand wound article on the 7001 movement but had me winding my Nomos Club for today! Happy Friday and first day of September!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

DutchMongolian said:


> Not sure who else read the wornand wound article on the 7001 movement but had me winding my Nomos Club for today! Happy Friday and first day of September!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read it too. Very informative.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Have a good one, everybody!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## 1165dvd

It's the most wonderful time of the year!
College football kickoff weekend. Hope all your teams suck this year. Go Damasko. Go PSU.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirKing7

EricSF2015 said:


> View attachment 12472543


I love the Nomos, it has an excellent blue dial


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos ahoi


----------



## loqv75




----------



## boemher

Two Germans


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Ssunnylee24

First German, wont be last.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Tutima...


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## mystic nerd

German ATO movement. More accurate than my vintage automatics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

New DA43..


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Maddog1970

On brown leather today


----------



## Higs

Change of strap...


----------



## eblackmo

...


----------



## kokorado

Guinand series 31, I love the deep black dial.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## mizzy

Today Mühle...


----------



## ferro01

VDB 2017 Speciale


----------



## wkw

kokorado said:


> Guinand series 31, I love the deep black dial.
> View attachment 12487307


Great looking watch!!

A cousin says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

UTS 4000m on leather NATO


----------



## lightspire




----------



## eblackmo

mizzy said:


> Today Mühle...


Classy.


----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## mizzy

@eblackmo

Thanks, very nice Stowa also :-!


----------



## omeglycine

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 12487947


Love this one


----------



## B....

Happy Flieger Friday / Alles Gute für lhre Gesundheit :-! 
B.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. A classic Sinn 303 MPH










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Sinn 156B


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## number 15

My new GO


----------



## Heiner

Kemmner Octopus:


----------



## EA-Sport

DB1 for the first game of the season








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Kemmner 'Bund' Military (Phantom Dial)


----------



## omeglycine

Tutima is ready for action as always


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## webicons

stuffler said:


>


Old post. Great piece. Make and model?

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## StufflerMike

Ruhla "Kampfschwimmer"

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/ruhla-kampfschwimmer-re-make-gard%E9-uhren-ruhla-242388.html


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## motzbueddel

Enjoying a sunny Sunday afternoon with my 857 UTC. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Ezm 3f this week.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I had a sluggish run today. I blame this beautiful heavy tank I had on my wrist............or the cookies.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Not sure about the combination... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Dante231 said:


> Put 225k miles on my e39 . . . man, I miss that car. Oh yeah, nice watch, too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Currently only put 86k on the clock so I still have possibly another 200k to go  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

TO2 Sport. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heiner




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## RazorFrazer

NOMOS Glashutte Metro Datum Gangreserve on aqua blue black nomos strap


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos club datum Atlantik on grey leather...


----------



## EA-Sport

Damasko DB1 for pilot Wednesday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Higs

Brit wears German watch on Spanish strap in Sweden...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offrdmania

Arrived today, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## B....

Another *Flieger Friday* with special leather on my Stowa LE.
B.


----------



## trueairspeed

ASFlieger-Friday!

Moin!


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Just received from Watchmann. That second hand! Can't really capture it in photos.

Already running at +1.5/spd. Wow.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

TGIF


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Sinn 303


----------



## Azazello




----------



## iceman767

You likey?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Matchday! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Whole day


----------



## mxdla

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz90

Ahoi Atlantik Datum on a new strap. I think I like the combo!


----------



## WatchProblem

iceman767 said:


> You likey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Me likey!

What about the backside?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

What a day!


----------



## ehansen

DA34 today


----------



## el_beelo

Happy Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Maddog1970

Blue Monday for me


----------



## bgn!

This one will be on my wrist all week unless something else floats my boat. Love how the dial looks blue here.


----------



## MOV

Azazello said:


> View attachment 12509775


Very nice!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23

stowa today


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Maddog1970

My other Nomos today...on a Borealis nato


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!


----------



## masterClock

I've been enjoying some new dark brown shoes for my Flieger Blue LE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

...


----------



## tag_mclaren

my VDB Prototype ... only 3x made ...


----------



## EA-Sport

Damasko DB1 on oem leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Stowa on Oyster, 22m tapering to 18mm.Gives it the tool watch look it deserves when not on leather straps.



















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Afternoon switch to the blue Sinn 103..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim. TGIF..










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Dievas MG-1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

DA 44 on Admiralty Gray two-piece Zulu.


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos Ahoi Signalblau on grey leather


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always loved the crown on that watch & how suited I think it is to the watch. I'd love to see an angle showing off the signed crown if you're so inclined. Thanks.
B.


----------



## jam karet

B.... said:


> I have always loved the crown on that watch & how suited I think it is to the watch. I'd love to see an angle showing off the signed crown if you're so inclined. Thanks.
> B.


Not the best pic...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan

This one on TOXIC










Sometimes when I wake up in the morning Mr. McCracken's already there!


----------



## Penfold36

Stowa and Nomos at our local Oktoberfest celebration. Prost!


----------



## eblackmo

///


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

Yesterday bought an Elysee Zelos quartz watch on discount. Review it here.


----------



## omeglycine

This today. Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sure looks like some Toshi leather. "Storm Grey"? From me to you - those straps can become habit forming.:-d
Very nice watch.
B.


----------



## jam karet

B.... said:


> That sure looks like some Toshi leather. "Storm Grey"? From me to you - those straps can become habit forming.:-d
> Very nice watch.
> B.


You are spot on my friend. I agree, I'm already looking to get another strap.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Been awhile since I done this on a Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_beelo

Tutima Commando has not left my wrist since I received it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

el_beelo said:


> Tutima Commando has not left my wrist since I received it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great tastes in watches and football clubs


----------



## trueairspeed

Good morning and moin!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

GO today
Cheers


----------



## flyingpicasso

Uhrmensch said:


> GO today
> Cheers
> View attachment 12536277


That case and domed crystal! Quite nice.


----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko and doggy

View attachment 12537701


----------



## Uhrmensch

flyingpicasso said:


> That case and domed crystal! Quite nice.


Cheers buddy! And as you probably know the back is domed too - not the greatest pic but only one I have to hand. Love this watch. All the best


----------



## mxdla

Sinn 103, I regret choosing the leather strap today lol, summer seems to be hanging around a bit late this year









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

99.1 again


----------



## B....

Maddog1970 said:


> Damasko and doggy
> 
> View attachment 12537701


I get an "Invalid Attachment specified" notice when I hit the link. Can someone please help. Thanks.
B.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bombardiro

received this german beast last week and hasn't left my wrist...

View attachment 12540969


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## PKC




----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Orca Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko DA43


----------



## omeglycine

Maddog1970 said:


> Damasko DA43
> 
> View attachment 12542877


Very nice. The DA 42 and 43 are really growing on me. Perhaps it's time to give Damasko another shot.


----------



## trueairspeed

TGIF!

And a loooong weekend ahead...


----------



## mystic nerd

Hybrid electronic movement by ATO. My watch for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

TGI Flieger Friday😃


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC 










TGIF

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

Sinn 303


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

My Laco Leipzig last night.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3ke

bombardiro said:


> received this german beast last week and hasn't left my wrist...
> 
> View attachment 12540969


awesome watch, you work in healthcare? I work in the same field but no way would I wear the lange to work! especially going between patients!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tom0san

One of my favorite Germans on a blue velour strap: Nomos Tangente Gangreserve.


----------



## AustinOX

Heiner said:


> View attachment 12541031


Had to look that one up. Fantastic looking watch!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## eblackmo

How could you not like this watch?


----------



## tommyboy31

eblackmo said:


> How could you not like this watch?
> 
> View attachment 12550063
> View attachment 12550065


Your watch has become one of my favorites to see on these forums. Definitely a beauty.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

You can tell it's fall when......


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II on the right wrist lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90




----------



## Hands90




----------



## Jacob E.

Sorry for cheesy picture in a bathroom mirror - just wanted to manifest my affinity for some things German.

Watch: Elysee
T-shirt: Imperium Dekadenz (Black Metal band from Baden-Württemberg)
Beer: Warsteiner


----------



## tommyboy31

Jacob E. said:


> Sorry for cheesy picture in a bathroom mirror - just wanted to manifest my affinity for some things German.
> 
> Watch: Elysee
> T-shirt: Imperium Dekadenz (Black Metal band from Baden-Württemberg)
> Beer: Warsteiner


I can kind of read the band's name, so they must not be metal enough.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Nomos Club back on the original Horween strap.


----------



## jfwund

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Nomos Orio Weiss Datum.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Nomos Club again today


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Ssunnylee24

Nomos club atlantik datum!


----------



## tom0san

Here's my Tutima FX UTC chrono on a Junghans mesh bracelet. My favorite watch on my favorite strap, both German 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyboy31

Laco Leipzig









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Tourby Big P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Another clean and simple German design, no fuss and straight to it's main mission: telling time at a glance -
Stowa Flieger Klassik









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9




----------



## Malakim

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Harry362

That Junkers is nice


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf




----------



## ferro01

VDB 2017 All black


----------



## watermanxxl

Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock

Stowa Flieger LE Blue Dial on Hodinkee dark stained brown strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## exc-hulk

Sorry, isn't a wristshot


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE on ToxicNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos...


----------



## Heiner




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goranilic

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Whats the model number, please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

goranilic said:


> Beautiful. Whats the model number, please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


356 Acrylic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

Helberg CUSN8 1000MT


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12572067
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one


----------



## Maddog1970

DA43 for me today....


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Orca DLC Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

laco


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 SE on single pass olive leather nato. Really like this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

H20 Kalmar SS.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetroiD

Loving the Meister Kalender more and more every day... but it's been especially awesome these days, tucked underneath my cuff and just waiting for a peek at the lazy autumn sun.


----------



## motzbueddel

Was wearing my Guinand Flying Officer today! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## goranilic

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12584535
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Whats the model name?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

stowa today


----------



## Heiner




----------



## yvrclimber

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos today while waiting for my new Damasko to show....


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## allez54

39 gmt


----------



## StufflerMike

allez54 said:


> 39 gmt


I like the Rolex better, both swiss btw.


----------



## allez54

stuffler said:


> I like the Rolex better, both swiss btw.


Me too but I like to swap watches and you can buy 7-10 Steinis for the list price of a Rolex. And....Topic is GERMAN watches. For me steinhart because of headquarter located in Germany, is ok so far here


----------



## PKC




----------



## Maddog1970

New Damasko on a yellow ISO


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Dsub1...


----------



## pdsf

Trying out a new strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## dhtjr

pdsf said:


> Trying out a new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch. Not sure about the strap though. Just tried on the blue dial version last night which I liked more than I thought I would. But I'd probably play it safer and pick the white or Atlantik blue.

And I still envy your Flying Officer 12h. You have fine taste.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

dhtjr said:


> Great looking watch. Not sure about the strap though. Just tried on the blue dial version last night which I liked more than I thought I would. But I'd probably play it safer and pick the white or Atlantik blue.
> 
> And I still envy your Flying Officer 12h. You have fine taste.


Thanks for your kind words! A friend did also express his doubts about the strap! I ordered a black one at the same time as well. That's a safe choice.

I enjoy the Atlantik colour. It's a really difficult colour to describe. It was the rose gold accents that won me over. I have been thinking about doing a mini review. For reference, my wrist is 6.5" and the size fits me well irl (vs wrist shot).

P.S. I thought the FO 12-h is still available? The automatic version.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

pdsf said:


> Trying out a new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must have found that strap attractive & interesting or it wouldn't be on the watch. It's not like it's a singular fit. ENJOY YOUR CHOICE!!! I have 5 straps for my Flieger - one of which is "Lime". b-)
B.


----------



## pdsf

B.... said:


> You must have found that strap attractive & interesting or it wouldn't be on the watch. It's not like it's a singular fit. ENJOY YOUR CHOICE!!! I have 5 straps for my Flieger - one of which is "Lime". b-)
> B.


The Atlantik color is hard to pin down. It's supposed to be a very dark blue but I reckon there is a bit of green in it so I thought a blue and green combo could work. I actually like it...a more fun and casual option. I want to see your lime strap.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## B....

pdsf said:


> [..... I actually like it..._a more fun and casual option_. I want to see your lime strap.  ]


As requested just in time for Flieger Friday. Love me some 4mm thick leather on a Flieger. I prefer to wear it a bit loose. An acquired taste I suppose. 
B.


----------



## pdsf

B.... said:


> As requested just in time for Flieger Friday. Love me some 4mm thick leather on a Flieger. I prefer to wear it a bit loose. An acquired taste I suppose.
> B.
> 
> View attachment 12593487
> 
> 
> View attachment 12593489


Great combo. Thanks for posting. Happy Flieger Friday!!


----------



## tommyboy31

The lovely Laco Leipzig









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Kalmar 2.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club for Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing the beautiful ALS 1815 u/d to end the week.


----------



## B....

The 5th of the 5 Toshi straps I presently have for my Flieger. Very special strap.
B.


----------



## JLS36

Love the display of this watch, such a cool looking movement









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

Test driving Glashütte Original today. Here's an example (moon phase). Though I ended up preferring the Reserve.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wtma

Damasko DK15


----------



## motzbueddel

Matchday! Getting ready for the game against Dortmund! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Hadn't worn this little Laco in a while and forgot how much I like it. Dial is fully lumed too....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Fellas. Sinn'n on a Saturday.



_


----------



## mgraham

At the playground with my daughter.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## funkeruski




----------



## mizzy

Mühle ;-)


----------



## sci




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Monday and had to do this because I'm going to German restaurant later, I think it's mandatory









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Monday and had to do this because I'm going to German restaurant later, I think it's mandatory









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## motzbueddel

Blue LE Sinn 103 for the day! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

Stowa in the lab. Flieger Klassik Sport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PKC




----------



## Kavorka02

37mm manual Saxonia


----------



## gdest

DutchMongolian said:


> Nomos Monday and had to do this because I'm going to German restaurant later, I think it's mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked the composition of the strap!
Very beautiful! Especially yellow stich with second hand.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DutchMongolian

gdest said:


> I liked the composition of the strap!
> Very beautiful! Especially yellow stich with second hand.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I got it from De Griff Straps aka ursus on WUS, he has a lot of stuff on his website and hangs out on the Omega forum mostly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

This Porsche Design is probably Swiss, but does have Porsche in the name. Close enough!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Probably ? Nice understatement. It reads Swiss Made on the dial.


----------



## franco60

The IWC Factory in Schaffhausen is on the German border. In my Mercedes. Getting closer! Got to get me something German!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Laco Vintage:


----------



## goranilic

Sminkypinky said:


> Laco Vintage:


Beautiful watch! That"s the model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Poor Max has been hiding out in my watch box for too long.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

goranilic said:


> Beautiful watch! That"s the model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Model no. is 861779 - but it could be difficult to find one now.


----------



## warsh

Sminkypinky said:


> Thank you! Model no. is 861779 - but it could be difficult to find one now.


Gorgeous! Congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

New strap on my U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## pirelli7467

Stowa Flieger Chrono on Erika's MN strap. Loving the strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## omeglycine

4jamie said:


> View attachment 12612415


Love that model.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Was wearing my Sinn U2 SDR all day today.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

My new love










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_beelo

Thanks Jason @ Halios watches for hooking it up with the awesome Horween style leather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Was wearing the DC66 for the last three days at Munich's watch event MUNICHTIME


----------



## painterspal




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## warsh

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12614375
> View attachment 12614377


Wowza!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubar

D.Dornbluth & Sohn 99.2 TIMETOTALK 7/7


----------



## watch_i_need




----------



## franksf

Little club love this morning ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Just me and my Sinn 657 hard at work.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## canni01




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin, everybody!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Time On My Hands

Sinn 556i M, performing reliably.


----------



## parsig9

Limes 38mm


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Spunwell

ALS today


----------



## cageracer

Morning all!


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## Kitan

painterspal said:


> View attachment 12619507


Nice watch and strap combo, great shot


----------



## Heiner




----------



## omeglycine

99.1 today. HAGWE!


----------



## fire_lantern

t2B


----------



## bgn!

Chillin on the couch with my cat.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Helberg CH6









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Mine is coming up next...I can't wait....great pics...


----------



## franksf

omeglycine said:


> 99.1 today. HAGWE!


sorry meant to respond there....


----------



## franksf

Nice daytime lume...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## timwilso

Stowa


----------



## rokoce




----------



## dman2112

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Buon pomeriggio!


----------



## elbilo

Some color on this gloomy grey Fall day. The bezel captured the gloominess well.


----------



## tommyboy31

elbilo said:


> Some color on this gloomy grey Fall day. The bezel captured the gloominess well.
> 
> View attachment 12632487


That is a gorgeous watch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 903 St B E on this grey and rainy sunday...










All the best

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## greggm

My Guinand


----------



## StufflerMike

greggm said:


> My Glycine
> View attachment 12633447


This is def a Guinand. In a hurry ?


----------



## greggm

LOL good catch! Fixed it up. Thanks!


----------



## Time On My Hands

Damasko DA35 taking a rest.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## asrar.merchant

On the wall - H2O Tungum Mono and some Coral prayer beads...










Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bgn!

Muhle Glashutte 29er Big this week.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko today


----------



## WatchHoliday

Just got this


----------



## franksf

Nice one....mine says hi.


----------



## DutchMongolian

It's been awhile since I worn this! Glad to find this  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great strap!


----------



## Rale




----------



## StufflerMike

Glashütte Original Senator Chronometer


----------



## watchdaddy1

Mornin fellas



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## braver

Morning!


----------



## EliasEliasElias

Awesome contrasts with the black face, white hands and red seconds hand!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

New launched Sinn 556 I B on my wife's wrist


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

flyingpicasso said:


> Great strap!


Like you said, great strap and cool 556!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa Flieger for Flieger Friday! And who said Fliegers can't be dressy?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

stuffler said:


> New launched Sinn 556 I B on my wife's wrist
> 
> View attachment 12644777


Looks nice! Congrats to your wife on the new watch! Would you say that the blue is similar to the blue on the GO Sixties? It certainly looks that way in pics, but I know that real life is different sometimes.


----------



## StufflerMike

Penfold36 said:


> Looks nice! Congrats to your wife on the new watch! Would you say that the blue is similar to the blue on the GO Sixties? It certainly looks that way in pics, but I know that real life is different sometimes.


SINN showcasing their 2017 models in Berlin-Spandau tomorrow


----------



## Penfold36

Hadn't made it to that thread yet when I asked, so I appreciate the link and the answer!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## fire_lantern

T2b


----------



## painterspal

Whenever I look at this picture I think "why did I sell this beauty?". In retrospect, that was a really bad decision.


----------



## WatchHoliday

Hola!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Maddog1970

DA43


----------



## Time On My Hands

Noramis. Enjoying the shiny black nickel dial hardware.


----------



## rockmastermike

Let's get this week in focus!


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## bgn!

This week it's the Sinn 6000.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Orca Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale




----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko spoils a person. Today on Crown & Buckle strap with Damasko damast buckle.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Time On My Hands

Auto 38mm on 7" wrist


----------



## watchdaddy1

German Simplicity


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II on new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

DutchMongolian said:


> Nomos Club II on new strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. de Griff?


----------



## DutchMongolian

jam karet said:


> Nice. de Griff?


Lol yes! How did you know?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

DutchMongolian said:


> Lol yes! How did you know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been thinking of ordering one from them...and I was on their site earlier today hahaha.


----------



## DutchMongolian

jam karet said:


> I've been thinking of ordering one from them...and I was on their site earlier today hahaha.


Sent you a PM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

1000Mt CUSN8


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

RIEDENSCHILD Wavemaster on Deutschland colors









@dallaswatchherd (Instagram)


----------



## Fantasio

Nicely matched leathers, good job!



DutchMongolian said:


> Nomos Club II on new strap


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 SE on olive single pass








And the lume shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 903 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Heljestrand

DA37 Black on Hadley Roma Black Silicone


----------



## watermanxxl

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

This week it's the Damasko DA45.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Finally got my Isofrane with a black buckle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braver




----------



## Cocas

Glashütte Spezimatic - made in GDR


----------



## Brett2444

Took me a while to decide which German made watch i wanted, After finding Rainer Nienaber watches i just had to get one.
I went with the mid size regulator with the dark dial and love it.


----------



## bgn!

braver said:


>


What a cool watch. The minute totalizer looks a bit strange, but seems like it would be very easy to read. Beautiful!


----------



## That_Turtle

Just arrived - 103 St Matte


----------



## kalburnfall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Dievas MG-1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Should the credo be, "Purchase a quality German made wristwatch and you are set for life" or "Purchase a quality German made wristwatch and you'll in turn want MORE quality German made wristwatches" ???


----------



## Stoner1974

Stowa today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Wednesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

German watch at one of the great engineering marvel built in 1930's.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Heljestrand said:


> Should the credo be, "Purchase a quality German made wristwatch and you are set for life" or "Purchase a quality German made wristwatch and you'll in turn want MORE quality German made wristwatches" ???
> View attachment 12676729


I believe you summed it up very well in point #2.....all the best Dave


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## Time On My Hands

556i Mocha


----------



## BDIC

Damasko DC66









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## trueairspeed

TGIF!

Have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## Time On My Hands

Sometimes, I like looking at the hand-stack on this watch.


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa for Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimbushopper

I just swapped out the rubber with large deployant for this newly acquired NATO for something different for awhile.
IMAG1434 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## iceman767

...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 on vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Awaiting arrival Monday of a pair of Black Friday straps for the Damasko.


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeles Club II. The only German made watch I have......for now.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## DutchMongolian

Relo60 said:


> Nomos Timeles Club II. The only German made watch I have......for now.
> 
> View attachment 12682487
> View attachment 12682491


Wow cool strap Sir! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Going German again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Archimede









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Black Damast Black Dog. "Lucy" flunked guide dog school because she was just too friendly.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## motzbueddel

Blue Monday....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

Stowa Type B . . . . with a tribute to John Lennon!


----------



## maxhav




----------



## wtma

Sinn 104 for my last day at the office.


----------



## dman2112

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, I guess the WUS server is fubar today..pics not taking


----------



## soaking.fused

Damasko


----------



## JohnM67

Laco Vintage:


----------



## Maddog1970

Let's try that again.....Damasko for me









Nope....still no joy.....


----------



## Maddog1970

Wait, that worked...but no pic when I edit....eek......I surrender!


----------



## motzbueddel

Another fun day in the office.. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Nomos Club Dunkel today:


----------



## ads75

Just got it tonight.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Anglo Irish said:


> Nomos Club Dunkel today:


What are shirmps?


----------



## EA-Sport

DB1 today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

chuasam said:


> What are shirmps?


I've no idea, but at a guess, dyslexic crustaceans?


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## yvrclimber

My Glashütte Original Pano-Reserve 









I tried this on for size last night... Glashütte Original PanoLunar Tourbillon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Puckbw11

rockmastermike said:


>


What's the reference? Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Puckbw11 said:


> What's the reference? Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you this is a EZM2 Hydro


----------



## Monti

Not sure why my second hand is turning a different color (patina) on my fx chrono


----------



## Heljestrand

The gentleman who sold me the DA37 included a well worn comfortable chocolate brown suede NATO that is fun to wear on an EARLY Sunday am while brewing coffee. VERY tough to find black/pvd/dlc hardware straps for this watch aside from the brand's offerings. I have plenty (3-4) that the kind seller sent along so no big deal. I enjoy wearing this watch when I am not working so that I can enjoy it quite symbolically. It is my "time off" watch.


----------



## eblackmo

T1









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II and SKX, Club for the leisure activities like gym n swimming and SKX for the strenuous stuff like drinking n eating German food 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priamo




----------



## pirelli7467

Wore my Sinn to bake cupcakes because when your daughters want cupcakes, you need a tough watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Guinand 21.50.14


----------



## GoBuffs11

Dressed it up with barenia leather


----------



## GoBuffs11

Still barenia


----------



## GoBuffs11

GoBuffs11 said:


> Still barenia[/QUOTE


----------



## GoBuffs11

still barenia


----------



## StufflerMike

She: Vertigo Cirque









Me: Damasko DC66


----------



## rockmastermike

Trying to focus on the week ahead


----------



## Relo60

For Monday, Nomos Timeless Club Ii.

Have a great day.


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## ivotedale

Max Bill 34mm on a perlon over here in sunny Mesa, AZ


----------



## cychalen

Stowa Flieger Klassik 40 no logo. The first watch I got after I found this forum. Seems suitable as my 1st post.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

DA36


----------



## manofrolex

On a brand new folded canvas strap very comfy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

My Junghans Max Bill on a canvas navy strap. To quote the dad from A Christmas Story: it's indescribably beautiful!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## yvrclimber

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport


----------



## ShaggyDog




----------



## Heljestrand

Christmas rushing forward so fast


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## trueairspeed

Have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

HAGWE!


----------



## Fikk

Kleine Schauer Einzeiger


----------



## franco60

Glashutte Original Senator Hand Date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OakFields

what model is this Sinn?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blue_wave

Max Bill for today


----------



## Brimful74

Nomos orion 35









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

Not on the wrist: *Stowa *& *Laco *


----------



## pirelli7467

Sinn was up for sale, but I decided to keep it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko DA37 on Santoni (IWC) strap complete w/ Damasko Damast Buckle!


----------



## jam karet

rockmastermike said:


>


and ❄

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## rockmastermike

jam karet said:


> and ❄
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## jdelcue

Sinn 556A "Fine Link"









Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Armchair




----------



## Jax

Hiking in Chile with my Damasko DA44. I didn't even consider taking any other watch on this trip with me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand

On NATO as I prepare breakfast for 100


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## el_beelo

Sinning on the Subway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alon

Deskdiving today with the ACE x NOMOS Limited Edition "100 Years De Stijl"


----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## soaking.fused

The Pear & Almond Omelette is not German but the watch is.


----------



## Chocodove




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Uhrmensch

Sixties today
Cheers


----------



## edotkim

I'm really enjoying this combo: Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve on a vintage Perlon strap.

I also always enjoy the way that, at this time of day, the Metro's dial takes on the appearance of a one-eyed bartender with a handlebar mustache who's had a bit too much to drink. ;-P







*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## Time On My Hands

old Club Dunkel


----------



## BlueIn2Red

New (to me)!










(https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/incoming-glashutte-original-senator-excellence-4594261.html for more.)


----------



## CHJ001

Recently acquired.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim

Alon said:


> Deskdiving today with the ACE x NOMOS Limited Edition "100 Years De Stijl"


Man, that combination of watch and strap looks absolutely phenomenal-great stuff!


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko DA37 on IWC Alligator w/ Damasko Damest buckle


----------



## maedox

Heljestrand said:


> Damasko DA37 on IWC Alligator w/ Damasko Damast buckle
> View attachment 12735781


Damest.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rarewrist

Blue_wave said:


> Max Bill for today
> 
> View attachment 12718419


What a beauty, I love the dial


----------



## Heljestrand

maedox said:


> Damest.


Thank you maedox! I would love to visit Norway!


----------



## anrex




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## David SquaGly

Newly arrived Damasko DA363 on a C&B Nato. Not keen on the OEM strap and this looks a bit more rugged...









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## anrex




----------



## DaveandStu

212









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## andsan




----------



## StufflerMike

andsan said:


>


Excellent choice


----------



## Time On My Hands

Brown to match some wardrobe choices, and also appreciating the attractive Sinn bracelet links.


----------



## Heljestrand

On this wrist soon....but first...embracing some quality daily use German items. Damasko, Tabac, & Merkur.


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 SE on Toshi storm grey leather..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwill




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pallas

EL_GEEk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful picture!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## rockmastermike

1,000 years from now, humans will be remembered for 3 things:

1) the printing press
2) blues music
3) Sinn EZM 1.1

Honorable mention to the Magna Carta, but EZM1.1 beat it out for #3


----------



## jfwund

Damasko DA 46 on Phenomenato Bond










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## kplam

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Laco Leipzig while wrapping gifts earlier. Fröhliche Weihnachten everyone!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## Time On My Hands

Went to a loud gig, rocked out with my clock out.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Johnp_g

EDIT: Not enough German Yellow in the first pic...

Here's more :









My Lamy Safari, loaded with Platinum Carbon ink and my Leuchtturm1997 "pocket" notebook that acts as a Bullet Journal - and also where I keep track of watch accuracy... geek? Moi?


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Ygrene

Merry Christmas!









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Johnp_g

Christmas Eve dog walk in the hills...

Some more mellow yellow from a shockingly bright Buff.









Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## rockmastermike

Johnp_g said:


> View attachment 12753757


Ahhh, USL and LSL - much fun


----------



## Armchair

[SUP]All ready for Christmas at Chez Armchair:










[/SUP]


----------



## birdynamnam

Stowa ws Xmas2017 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Heljestrand

Early morning in the US, Boxing Day in the UK
Damasko DA37 on Hodinkee Dark Brown Suede


----------



## DaveandStu

Muhle rasmus first run...bloody big storm incoming









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II.


----------



## oso2276

Damasko DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim

Roadking1102 said:


> Sinn U1 SE on Toshi storm grey leather..


Man, that Sinn U1 SE is a stunner! I've been a fan of the U1 design in general, but the SE is just perfection to my eyes. Do you find the weight at all problematic, or is it one of those things that you just get used to over time?


----------



## Roadking1102

edotkim said:


> Man, that Sinn U1 SE is a stunner! I've been a fan of the U1 design in general, but the SE is just perfection to my eyes. Do you find the weight at all problematic, or is it one of those things that you just get used to over time?


You really get used to it but not that bad. With the short lug design it sits well on wrist. Today I went from my Pelagos to my U1, ten minutes on wrist and I don't notice the weight at all. My U1 is one of my keepers, love this piece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Ygrene




----------



## PricoMigdala

First part of the day and second part of the day : )


----------



## Puckbw11

PricoMigdala said:


> First part of the day and second part of the day : )
> 
> View attachment 12760153
> View attachment 12760151


What's your wrist size? Great pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PricoMigdala

6.5 inch / ~ 16.5cm . I can't afford to eat too much given the money I'm spending on watches  . 
The Club, first photo, is 41.5mm in diameter and the Minimatik 35.5mm .


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## eblackmo

Sinn









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Grand Canyon, AZ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Haven't had this beauty on for a while:


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

Wrong forum. Apologies.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not a wrist shot but my two Germans 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AKMtnBiker

DutchMongolian said:


> Not a wrist shot but my two Germans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that on the Stowa?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

AKMtnBiker said:


> What strap is that on the Stowa?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Both are from DeGriff Straps, I think it is the Portofino Tan on the Stowa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud001

Here is mine, fresh from UPS.


----------



## janiboi

The best beater ever created?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjo64

Tourby Old Military


----------



## Heljestrand

pjo64 said:


> Tourby Old Military


Wonderful FIRST WUS Forum post!!!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## pjo64

Heljestrand said:


> Wonderful FIRST WUS Forum post!!!


Thanks. The not so wonderful part is the attached tilted image - believed I had deleted it.


----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

GO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## ShaggyDog




----------



## K1M_I




----------



## soaking.fused

"Blue Year's Eve Morn"


----------



## Spunwell

Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Heljestrand

Dreary Florida New Years Day.... getting caffeinated.


----------



## pjo64

Dornblüth 99.1 from 2004.


----------



## oso2276

Starting 2018 with this one









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## de_link

Been a while, but here's to 2018


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Heljestrand

DA46


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Horoticus

DutchMongolian said:


> Nomos Club II


Very nice strap choice. :-!


----------



## Heljestrand

*Kept* my constant companion DA37 and *Sold* the DA46 within 24 hours of unboxing. LOVED the bracelet but I am just not a bezel guy. It is going to a good home in the Pacific Northwest USA!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## MOV

Bradjhomes said:


>


I like the combo with that strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## merichar




----------



## warsh

merichar said:


>


Wow, that is a really cool watch. Model #?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## omeglycine

Dornblüth again today. Eventually the sun will return and I'll have a few minutes to take a decent pic. 

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## lightspire




----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

DA36 and blue rubber

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

New blue livery for my beloved Tangente:









And sexi back:









Cheers


----------



## merichar

warsh said:


> Wow, that is a really cool watch. Model #?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Numbers on the back are 27/4408 0128 501 I have another which is in some ways similar. Have had them both for years, without ever seeing another posted at watch forums.


----------



## David SquaGly

Arrived Friday. Very very happy Sinner!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Guinand 21.50.14


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II.


----------



## warsh

merichar said:


> Numbers on the back are 27/4408 0128 501 I have another which is in some ways similar. Have had them both for years, without ever seeing another posted at watch forums.


Super cool. Congrats on a great piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dangdep




----------



## Watchowski

Antea


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That brown dial looks great.


----------



## oso2276

Earlier today 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## omeglycine

Karlisnet said:


> New blue livery for my beloved Tangente:
> 
> View attachment 12783163
> 
> 
> And sexi back:
> 
> View attachment 12783173
> 
> 
> Cheers


Great strap choice, pairs nicely.


----------



## catlike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mgraham

I recently picked up an older Nomos Tangente Datum 35 and I absolutely love it. The band that it came with was too large for my dainty wrist so I've got it on a Fluco Consul short strap until I can snag some Nomos OEM straps secondhand.


----------



## Puckbw11

Karlisnet said:


> New blue livery for my beloved Tangente:
> 
> View attachment 12783163
> 
> 
> And sexi back:
> 
> View attachment 12783173
> 
> 
> Cheers


What is this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## jfwund

36mm Club. Thought it might be small but it actually doesn't feel or look small at all.

My wrist is just a little bit under 7", to give a sense of perspective.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Muhle Glashutte SAR on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport date/logo


----------



## knucklehed

lovely


----------



## Brekel

Life's What You Make It


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern

My German blues...just received the Stowa, so it's on the wrist today!


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## brminpin

Just came in this morning before the big winter storm. Now it's my duty to break in the leather strap by wearing it as much as possible. :-D









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

omeglycine said:


>


Such a great watch. Surprised I don't see more of them.


----------



## MrSnowRabbit

This one deserves waaaaaaaaay more time then it gets!


----------



## yvrclimber

Super lume! 
Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## DaveandStu

U212SDR









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## maxhav




----------



## Roadking1102

DaveandStu said:


> U212SDR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


So nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Roadking1102 said:


> So nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks RK...all the best mate Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## David SquaGly

Marc & Sons MSD-046 on OEM NATO. Arrived today and already goes down as my favourite watch this year...









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko DA37 Damest on Casa Fagliano strap


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sinn on The Wall










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Brewddha

Outdoor Protect lume shot









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Calasan

Not a wrist shot but this trio made it safely in our move from Germany to Texas - setting the stage for future pics on the wrist.


----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 SE today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal today


----------



## rockmastermike

EZM2


----------



## AaaVee

New arrival 
My 4th Nomos (even though previous 3 I have sold).


----------



## MrLinde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Time.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

Just arrived today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Today, 1/17/18.


----------



## river rat

Junghans German military issued Bund


----------



## omeglycine

schrop said:


> Today, 1/17/18.
> 
> View attachment 12815187


Amazing as ever


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## oso2276

DB1 on bracelet









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

New as of today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Heiner




----------



## rockmastermike

Just sittin' wearing a sinn, waiting on the FedEx truck....true....true


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## rockmastermike

love the 1.1 to the moon and back


----------



## Time On My Hands

Design classics past and present.


----------



## Spunwell

rockmastermike said:


> love the 1.1 to the moon and back


Great pic Mike, I can't wait until I get the word on mine.


----------



## rockmastermike

Spunwell said:


> Great pic Mike, I can't wait until I get the word on mine.


Thanks, Jason - my favorite modern Sinn


----------



## Ladit

Mercury Roberta Quartz with Junghans Movement, produced around 1977/1978


----------



## ten13th

Sinn 203 Arktis

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## brunemto

Edition Hafenmeister


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo

brunemto said:


> Edition Hafenmeister


Absolutely awesome. Hentschel make a gorgeous watch. The H2 is on my short list but I think at 38.5mm it will be too small for my gargantuan wrist.


----------



## tanatron




----------



## briang583

Mühle









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Anatoly

Archimede









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanaba

Sinn 857 UTC Lufthansa


----------



## anrex




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Heljestrand

Good Morning


----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing my 1815 for hump day this week


----------



## Armchair

Winter colours at a local public garden today.


----------



## Spunwell

Sinn 103 Diapal this Thursday


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Time On My Hands

I don't wear this enough...









...which makes it even more enjoyable when I do.


----------



## Roadking1102

Happy Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Thrilled with this new (to me) arrival:


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW

Guten tag


----------



## tommyboy31

Laco Leipzig









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Nomos - Timeless Ludwig limited edition !!!  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

And another Nomos Timeless Club II.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist

On a strap I bought just for it.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Skidrock




----------



## tommyboy31

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Nomos - Timeless Ludwig limited edition !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Relo60 said:


> And another Nomos Timeless Club II.
> 
> View attachment 12843049
> 
> 
> View attachment 12843033


You two are making it very hard for me not to splurge on a Nomos as soon as I have the money.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ferro01




----------



## ferro01




----------



## ferro01




----------



## EnderW




----------



## eblackmo

German watch....German CPU water block....


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

New arrival...Stowa Flieger Klassik 6498









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

EnderW said:


> View attachment 12856017
> View attachment 12856019


That's a very nice watch ender. I think yours is the only one I have seen on WUS....what's the back of it look like? 

EDIT: Never mind I just read your thread about the watch. Beautiful!


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

Junghans Vista, all titanium on this snow day.


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## EA-Sport

Flieger Friday








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Rale




----------



## rokoce

Still on my wrist.


----------



## manofrolex

Time to go










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski

Partitio


----------



## bgn!

Stowa Flieger Sport.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

jmanlay said:


> Time to go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks like Lemania 1340/1341, but the watch doesn't look like it's from mid 70's. So I wonder, what movement is that? Thanks.


----------



## manofrolex

rokoce said:


> This looks like Lemania 1340/1341, but the watch doesn't look like it's from mid 70's. So I wonder, what movement is that? Thanks.


Sinn SZ01 movement










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Sinn 104 ... loving it!

 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Watchowski said:


> Partitio


This is a stunning strap. Where is it from?


----------



## jarlleif

Tough German watch for working outside today.









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

jmanlay said:


> Sinn SZ01 movement
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Interesting that it's actually based on Valjoux 7750. It looks very similar to, e.g., this vintage Alpina (pic borrowed from a user Jan via TZ-UK: Sinn 140 A: Space Chronograph Limited Edition the latter, however, based on Lemania 1340:










In any case, the world needs more central minute chronographs!


----------



## Watchowski

Bradjhomes said:


> This is a stunning strap. Where is it from?


The autodromo stradale racing strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## manofrolex

rokoce said:


> Thanks. Interesting that it's actually based on Valjoux 7750. It looks very similar to, e.g., this vintage Alpina (pic borrowed from a user Jan via TZ-UK: Sinn 140 A: Space Chronograph Limited Edition the latter, however, based on Lemania 1340:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, the world needs more central minute chronographs!


 Could not agree more a central minute chrono is just so much easier to visualize elapsed mins.
Yeah it is a apparently heavily modified 7750. Wears very comfortably but no small ballerina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## User365937

I love my Sinn 104.


----------



## Anatoly

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Watchowski said:


> Partitio


Curious how you like the partito ? Haven't seen much from owners

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC

Sinn 900


----------



## Watchowski

warsh said:


> Curious how you like the partito ? Haven't seen much from owners
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I got mine sometime in 2014 I think, so it had been with me for a few years. It is my goto field watcch, not sure if it was intended as one but I wear it a lot. Very comfortable, legible and simply a nice watch. I was choosing between this and the Archimede Field watch back then but went with the Stowa and never looked back. I got the handwinding version since I am partial to hand crankers. Was very close to getting the white dial version last year when they did the NY special version but a exhibition case back really doesn't fit this watch, so didn't go through with it.


----------



## Watchowski

warsh said:


> Curious how you like the partito ? Haven't seen much from owners
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Duplicate


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bcrdukes




----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

While doing a burn in test on my new workstation.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## David SquaGly

Yep another Marc and Sons diver. Vintage dial and lume on OEM seatbelt NATO. Love this brand 100%









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

65 minutes into my *rainy* walk. Crossing the bridge now.


----------



## propforall

Super comfortable rubber strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Looking at it, won't fix it!! Why is always the little machines that give grief...have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Nomos ahoi on OEM

Love the tricky dial, it appears black on low light


But the warm navy tone reveals it's self in brighter conditions



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## therealcbar

Nomos Orion ref 384


----------



## therealcbar

That is beautiful...


----------



## therealcbar

Was referring to the Ahoi a few posts above...newb forum user here.


----------



## edwinxx

View attachment DSC_0057.jpg

Been a while since I took a wrist shot of my GO Senator


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 SE today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jatherly

I have Sinn'd today ;-)


----------



## DVC

Sinn U212 SDR


----------



## DVC

Loving all the fellow Sinn'ers in this thread : )


----------



## DVC

bgn! said:


>


That inky black face looks great... it's always so photogenic


----------



## schrop

Today's selection. With vintage sweater.

View attachment 12874615


----------



## bcrdukes

Today's watch of choice!


----------



## janiboi

therealcbar said:


> Was referring to the Ahoi a few posts above...newb forum user here.


Damn, I was hoping that you were talking to me


----------



## Caso

Not quite Glashütte, but overlooking Würzburg on a cold February afternoon!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Fürstengarten view. Nice.


----------



## EnderW

Still Jaeger & Benzinger. Still loving it


----------



## pdsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Caso said:


> Not quite Glashütte, but overlooking Würzburg on a cold February afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Even if it's out of focus, the view makes me miss Germany.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Two days in a row!

View attachment 12878745

View attachment 12878749


----------



## flyingpicasso

schrop said:


> Two days in a row!
> 
> View attachment 12878745
> 
> View attachment 12878749


None of your links work.


----------



## schrop

flyingpicasso said:


> None of your links work.


Hmm.... (edit: Still showing Attachments rather than embedded pics) Arrgghh

View attachment 12878949


View attachment 12878951


----------



## EnderW

schrop said:


> Hmm.... (edit: Still showing Attachments rather than embedded pics) Arrgghh
> 
> View attachment 12878949
> 
> 
> View attachment 12878951


WUS acting up again. Have to go to advanced mode and reattach from there.
Don't deprive us of beautiful Lang & Heyne because WUS IT cant get their act together


----------



## DaveandStu

DVC said:


> Sinn U212 SDR


Top stuff..yours is the only one I've seen posted apart from mine, since powboyz sold his on...they area a good thing..all the best Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC

DaveandStu said:


> Top stuff..yours is the only one I've seen posted apart from mine, since powboyz sold his on...they area a good thing..all the best Dave


Thanks Dave!

You were actually my inspiration for ordering an Isofrane strap a couple years ago because I really liked how it looked on yours... : ) 
The strap is a great size - fits my bare wrist, and expands just enough to fit over a 7mm wet suit.


----------



## DaveandStu

DVC said:


> Thanks Dave!
> 
> You were actually my inspiration for ordering an Isofrane strap a couple years ago because I really liked how it looked on yours... : )
> The strap is a great size - fits my bare wrist, and expands just enough to fit over a 7mm wet suit.


Lets see if we can coaxe a few other owners to post theirs out of the 210 remaining out there!!
All the best mate
Dave


----------



## Dualmonitors

[/URL]


----------



## player67

^good lookin pup!


----------



## rockmastermike

Ask not for whom the overhead projector hums.....it hums for thee


----------



## Armchair

Caso said:


> Not quite Glashütte, but overlooking Würzburg on a cold February afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Nice. Did you visit the Residenz? It's a beautiful place.


----------



## Caso

Armchair said:


> Nice. Did you visit the Residenz? It's a beautiful place.


I did, but briefly! My friend studied there for university and had some classes in the Residenz. What a beautiful building. Würzburg is a great little city!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Let the weekend begin.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## janiboi

Have a good one, everybody!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Watchowski

Getting the Antea out today...


----------



## Dualmonitors

Different coats for different days/weather!








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## motzbueddel

Having some Star Wars Lego fun. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## anrex

View attachment 12888715


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Higs




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## bgn!

Relaxing with my cat. Damasko DA36.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## bgn!

Archimede Pilot 250










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Da46









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

on ToxicN80


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## ShaggyDog

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

I should be doing work.


----------



## desmoface

Stowa


----------



## Relo60

Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## propforall

Iwc!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Da46









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## 0diePiker

My week-old Archimede Sporttaucher Bronze. Egg treatment put a great patina on it!


----------



## GoBuffs11

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Modded?


----------



## Perseverence

The "Manufaktur Waldhoff" Multimatic is just too gorgeous. I admit, I have a weakness for blue dials but this is just stunning.

The brown band really sets it off.

View attachment 12899971


View attachment 12899973


View attachment 12899977


----------



## rockmastermike

(really) casual friday with the Sinn EZM1.1 on DAS


----------



## janiboi

Have a good one, everybody!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desmoface

Stowa










Steve


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Teutonic titanium.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not on wrist now for the shot but this is what I'm wearing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos and lots of coffee today!


----------



## Dualmonitors

[/URL]


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime








​


----------



## bgn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Last dregs of a damned good Bloody Mary.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## 41Mets

Loving this 90th anniversary stowa so much









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix103

Currently waiting on my new stowa TO2

Next either damasko or sinn


----------



## obey1




----------



## Phoenix103

Damasko is on the list of future watches now that I have bought my stowa TO2


----------



## Phoenix103

What kind of sinn is that ? Have not seen that one before?


----------



## brunemto

Hentschel H2


----------



## B....

41Mets said:


> Loving this 90th anniversary stowa so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like the strap choice as well. BUT - I'd be careful placing your mechanical watch so close to a magnetic field. Place a compass over the Macbook for a check.
B.


----------



## 41Mets

B.... said:


> I like the strap choice as well. BUT - I'd be careful placing your mechanical watch so close to a magnetic field. Place a compass over the Macbook for a check.
> B.


Thanks. I don't think I've had any issues with magnetism with the watches. When you type on a laptop do you remove your watch?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

41Mets said:


> Thanks. I don't think I've had any issues with magnetism with the watches. When you type on a laptop do you remove your watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The easiest way to assess that is to place a compass at the same distance as your watch as you wear it while typing & maneuver it a bit. The strongest magnetic field on my Macbook Pro 13" is at the bottom corners area where your watch is located while typing. 
Considering the preciousness of the watch in question I would tend to be at least aware of the physics involved. 
B.
Edit: De-mag is pretty easy just the same.


----------



## 41Mets

Thanks!! I'll check it out!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos club datum on grey leather...


----------



## kunemoriva

Happy Chinese New Year


----------



## priamo

with Laco nato on long sleeve t.


----------



## Spunwell

Sinn 103 Diapal to start the week


----------



## DVC

Spunwell said:


> Sinn 103 Diapal to start the week


I think this is my fav out all the 103 varieties...excellent choice.


----------



## Spunwell

DVC said:


> I think this is my fav out all the 103 varieties...excellent choice.


Thank you, I agree it's definitely my favorite version


----------



## autofiend




----------



## Rale




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## CFK-OB

One of the classics...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still enjoying the Stowa Seatime








​


----------



## Relo60

Happy day.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer! 

View attachment 12920921


All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

TGIF with my U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Nomos Club Campus


----------



## parsig9




----------



## el_beelo

Brodiver today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor70

Hanhart Pioneer Monocontrol;


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## janiboi

I really don't know why I didn't wear this awesome watch for a month.
This Limes doesn't come up in every other elevator, since I haven't seen one ever here in Finland.
Have a good one, everyone!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EnderW




----------



## wintershade

Really enjoying my Nomos Weltzeit Nachtblau on Hodinkee's Red Clay "Davenport" strap.


----------



## oso2276

Timeless DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin. Winter is back. Hurray!


----------



## uktom84

I only have one German atm but would like to add a Damasko.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

Swapped the Guinand Monte Carlo for my Stowa.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## lightspire




----------



## Time On My Hands

If you enjoy a large counterbalance on your seconds hand, I can recommend this watch.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Time On My Hands

If you enjoy a manly non-tapered bracelet at a less convenient 21mm width, I can recommend this watch.


----------



## trueairspeed

This morning at 05.00 hours we had around -16 °C. The sun came out and it is a lot warmer now. Around -8 °C. And windy close to the river Elbe...


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Oh yes!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## ShaggyDog

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Oh yes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Droooooool

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidcs

Completely handmade in Germany!


----------



## umarrajs

Laco Erbstuck today: Back on the wrist


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## SJR3

@Breguet7147 , I like that strap. Where is it from?


----------



## Armchair

The first snow around here for several years.


----------



## priamo

Brass case. 34mm.


----------



## vudedoo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SJR3

Archimede Pilot 42 matte blue handwound.










Absolutely love this watch, especially how thin it is at only 8.6 mm.


----------



## vudedoo

Armchair said:


> The first snow around here for several years.


Love that color

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

A pretty amazing Sinn Chrono just arrived into Timeless ... what do you think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

Power is out in Northern Virginia due to the crazy winds we're experiencing, but the Nomos keeps on ticking!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Vito

Club









from mobile device


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Time On My Hands

If you enjoy a beautiful domed crystal, which sometimes make the watch look like a smooth pearly lozenge, I can recommend this watch.


----------



## propforall

SJR3 said:


> Archimede Pilot 42 matte blue handwound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love this watch, especially how thin it is at only 8.6 mm.


Drool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Have a good one, everybody!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## commanche

Time On My Hands said:


> If you enjoy a beautiful domed crystal, which sometimes make the watch look like a smooth pearly lozenge, I can recommend this watch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12943609


Lovely! The only thing that puts me off is that this brand tends to use double sided AR coating


----------



## wtma




----------



## Relo60

Guten Tag or Guten Abend wherever you are.


----------



## SJR3

wtma said:


>


Great watch. You have me second guessing my recent decision to purchase a DA46. :think:

By the way, is that strap "pre distressed" or just well worn?


----------



## wtma

SJR3 said:


> Great watch. You have me second guessing my recent decision to purchase a DA46. :think:
> 
> By the way, is that strap "pre distressed" or just well worn?


Thanks!
Both are beautiful, but I think the DA46 offers more than what the 104 does. The ice-hardened case of Damasko is really something. I change straps very frequently and quite clumsy at it. I have scratches all over the lugs of my Sinn, yet my Damasko has broken 3 springbar tools (yes, the tip of the springbar tools get eaten up) and there's still no slightest scratches on the case. I can't say anything about Sinn's tegimented case though, as I don't have one.

About the strap, it's a custom strap from Gunny which came pre-distressed. Originally it's 22mm and I amateurishly notched it into 20mm. Obviously not the work of a pro, but I guess it adds roughness to the strap. I kinda like it.


----------



## SJR3

wtma said:


> Thanks!
> Both are beautiful, but I think the DA46 offers more than what the 104 does. The ice-hardened case of Damasko is really something. I change straps very frequently and quite clumsy at it. I have scratches all over the lugs of my Sinn, yet my Damasko has broken 3 springbar tools (yes, the tip of the springbar tools get eaten up) and there's still no slightest scratches on the case. I can't say anything about Sinn's tegimented case though, as I don't have one.
> 
> About the strap, it's a custom strap from Gunny which came pre-distressed. Originally it's 22mm and I amateurishly notched it into 20mm. Obviously not the work of a pro, but I guess it adds roughness to the strap. I kinda like it.


I definitely appreciate the technology that goes into Damaskos and I'm looking forward to receiving my DA46 tomorrow. I hope I like it enough to keep it instead of flipping it (pretty sure I'm going to love it), but still, part of me thinks the Sinn 104 is just a more versatile watch than can be worn casually or more dressed up, and works with a larger variety of straps. And yet I think they are similar enough that I can't justify owning both. To me, the Sinn 104 might be THE most versatile watch... it has elements of a pilot watch, elements of a field watch, elements of a diver, elements of a dress watch... Would make a good candidate for a "OneWatch", for sure.


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin!

American and German quality!


----------



## wtma

SJR3 said:


> I definitely appreciate the technology that goes into Damaskos and I'm looking forward to receiving my DA46 tomorrow. I hope I like it enough to keep it instead of flipping it (pretty sure I'm going to love it), but still, part of me thinks the Sinn 104 is just a more versatile watch than can be worn casually or more dressed up, and works with a larger variety of straps. And yet I think they are similar enough that I can't justify owning both. To me, the Sinn 104 might be THE most versatile watch... it has elements of a pilot watch, elements of a field watch, elements of a diver, elements of a dress watch... Would make a good candidate for a "OneWatch", for sure.


I also think that Sinn wins when it comes to design languages. I'm in particular very fond of their pilot lines, the case shape, hands, numerals....everything blends beautifully. While the Damasko will need time to win your heart, it's the type of watch that grows slowly in you. Over time you will appreciate its simplicity and no non-sense design approach. If it turns out that somehow you don't find the DA46 attractive, just give it a little more time.

On the contrary, if I was looking for a one ultimate watch I think it's gonna be a Damasko. Such a simple and solid watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## motzbueddel

Enjoying a sunny and almost warm day with my blue Sinn 103. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex

My keeper.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12949645




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJR3

So this arrived today:



After first ordering the white dial version but deciding it wasn't for me before even trying it on, I swapped it out for the 46 seen here. (Thanks to Greg at WatchMann for really awesome and fast service.)

I'm happy to finally own a Damasko after drooling over them for so long. Everything I've read is true: built like a tank, amazing bezel, AR so good it's like there isn't even a crystal.

I have to admit though, on the wrist, I have mixed feelings. I wish it was a larger diameter (it looks bigger on my wrist in the pic than in actuality). And I can't quite get a good fit with the stock strap--it's either a bit too tight or too loose. But that is of course easily fixed, and I was most likely going to shop for a new strap anyway.

Hopefully the watch grows on me, because I love it in theory and like I said, I've been drooling over Damasko for so long. Of course, it's a tool watch with function in mind before form, but it almost feels _too_ toolish, if that makes any sense. I mentioned earlier in this thread I sorta wish I'd gone with the more refined Sinn 104 A instead.

But we'll see. It's always a bit sad when you don't immediately love a watch you've wanted for a while, but I hope it will grow on me.


----------



## wtma

SJR3 said:


> So this arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> After first ordering the white dial version but deciding it wasn't for me before even trying it on, I swapped it out for the 46 seen here. (Thanks to Greg at WatchMann for really awesome and fast service.)
> 
> I'm happy to finally own a Damasko after drooling over them for so long. Everything I've read is true: built like a tank, amazing bezel, AR so good it's like there isn't even a crystal.
> 
> I have to admit though, on the wrist, I have mixed feelings. I wish it was a larger diameter (it looks bigger on my wrist in the pic than in actuality). And I can't quite get a good fit with the stock strap--it's either a bit too tight or too loose. But that is of course easily fixed, and I was most likely going to shop for a new strap anyway.
> 
> Hopefully the watch grows on me, because I love it in theory and like I said, I've been drooling over Damasko for so long. Of course, it's a tool watch with function in mind before form, but it almost feels _too_ toolish, if that makes any sense. I mentioned earlier in this thread I sorta wish I'd gone with the more refined Sinn 104 A instead.
> 
> But we'll see. It's always a bit sad when you don't immediately love a watch you've wanted for a while, but I hope it will grow on me.


Congratulations!! This makes me wanting a black dialed Damasko :-/
It looks good on your wrist. This is a watch that will look the same after so many years.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Roadking1102

New pickup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nclaridge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJR3

SJR3 said:


> So this arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> After first ordering the white dial version but deciding it wasn't for me before even trying it on, I swapped it out for the 46 seen here. (Thanks to Greg at WatchMann for really awesome and fast service.)
> 
> I'm happy to finally own a Damasko after drooling over them for so long. Everything I've read is true: built like a tank, amazing bezel, AR so good it's like there isn't even a crystal.
> 
> I have to admit though, on the wrist, I have mixed feelings. I wish it was a larger diameter (it looks bigger on my wrist in the pic than in actuality). And I can't quite get a good fit with the stock strap--it's either a bit too tight or too loose. But that is of course easily fixed, and I was most likely going to shop for a new strap anyway.
> 
> Hopefully the watch grows on me, because I love it in theory and like I said, I've been drooling over Damasko for so long. Of course, it's a tool watch with function in mind before form, but it almost feels _too_ toolish, if that makes any sense. I mentioned earlier in this thread I sorta wish I'd gone with the more refined Sinn 104 A instead.
> 
> But we'll see. It's always a bit sad when you don't immediately love a watch you've wanted for a while, but I hope it will grow on me.


Alas, I decided to go ahead and sell it. :-(

Sinn 104, here I come!


----------



## davitd

Here comes mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

German Quality, in a stunning and timeless design.

Great Timepiece, congrats!


----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## Nclaridge

davitd said:


> Here comes mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, that is nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147

SJR3 said:


> @Breguet7147 , I like that strap. Where is it from?


Bulang & Sons faded blue. It's more of a grey though. A very nice strap.


----------



## bgn!

That deep black dial. Taking a break from mechanicals.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DA42


----------



## Spunwell

ALS for a chilly hump day this week


----------



## umarrajs

Back on the wrist:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ten13th

Guinand HS100 LE

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Fantasio

Agreed, perfect grab'n'go beater. Wearing mine at the moment. |>



bgn! said:


> That deep black dial. Taking a break from mechanicals.


----------



## Spunwell

103 on color 8 shell cordovan today


----------



## Anatoly

On nato today









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Have a good one everybody!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## eblackmo

View attachment 12960691


----------



## monza06

Laco


----------



## KHHAANNN

So many Sinn's


----------



## autofiend

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Great shot!


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the weekend with the Sinn U2 SDR. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

My GADA watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Soaked in Sun today...............


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jarlleif

Mhutch said:


>


The beer looks almost as good as the watch. I had a bottle of that a couple years ago, congrats on saving it for so long.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend

New DA43 today.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 5 Miler




----------



## ferro01

VDB P1000 Bronze #06/20


----------



## ferro01

VDB P1000 Bronze #06/20


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vudedoo

ferro01 said:


> VDB P1000 Bronze #06/20
> 
> View attachment 12964087


Whoa, never heard of that or seen that brand... gorgeous watch!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## zetaplus93

Mhutch said:


>


That's a good combo. Do you mind sharing a few more, perhaps from different angles?


----------



## bgn!

Still with this one.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## motzbueddel

Was wearing my Flying Officer again today.


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## motzbueddel

Another fun day in the office with my blue Sinn 903. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

If you enjoy a well-crafted 4-date - granted it's no Max Bill - I can recommend this watch.


----------



## fiskadoro

DA44


----------



## Perseverence

Waldhoff Manufaktur Multimatic.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Perseverence said:


> Waldhoff Manufaktur Multimatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Wow, only 996 in stock. Starck-Uhren, Specialist for Promotional and Privat-Label Watches.


----------



## Perseverence

stuffler said:


> Wow, only 996 in stock. Starck-Uhren, Specialist for Promotional and Privat-Label Watches.


...ok?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## desmoface

Stowa Flieger on Clover Strap










Steve


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue Sinn 903 again. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## KoolKat




----------



## Tom-HK

Junghans model 7900, quartz chronometer from 1978. Featuring a high frequency, 4.19 MHz oscillator.


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional for Sinn Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Nomos Club 36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime


----------



## ten13th

Colorful German.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## wtma




----------



## warsh

KoolKat said:


> View attachment 12974797


Super cool! Can you share model #?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

warsh said:


> Super cool! Can you share model #?


Tutima Valeo 644.01


----------



## priamo

GENF on the new Laco nato


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa Flieger for Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJR3

priamo said:


> GENF on the new Laco nato
> View attachment 12979343


Got _dayum_ that's a thick case. Yikes.


----------



## pirelli7467

Sinn U1 on Sinn rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

Not quite enough snow for a day off work tomorrow :-(


----------



## Skellig

Archemide Pilot 42.S.LS. Just arrived and already a favourite of mine.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## mfaraday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## schrop

An unlikely candidate to bring on vacation in the caribbean but nevertheless...


----------



## warsh

mfaraday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So gorgeous! I'm curious what it's like to wear. Does it feel very dressy? Do you feel that need to worry about it and baby it? Does it draw attention? I've thought about this watch for some time (and it's cousin w the moon phase ) but have never tried one on and try to think where it would fit in my own rotation.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mfaraday

Thank you! It's quite an easy wearing watch. I wouldn't say it's very dressy, as the 40mm case isn't exactly small. It's not a particularly thick watch, but keep in mind the lunar version does add 1mm to the case height. Most my dress watches are in the 36-38mm range and super thin, so this is sort of my in-between dressy and sporty watch. It does seem to draw a bit of attention, likely due to the shade of the dial, but I wouldn't say that it's something everyone notices. If you do decide to get it, opt for the double deployant (I believe they call it the short deployant) or a simple tang, as the long reverse deployant is insanely uncomfortable. I reversed the straps, switched the deployant and it's a totally different experience. Either way, I'd try one on before you pull the trigger. I have zero regrets and it's been my favorite watch in the collection since I bought it.



warsh said:


> So gorgeous! I'm curious what it's like to wear. Does it feel very dressy? Do you feel that need to worry about it and baby it? Does it draw attention? I've thought about this watch for some time (and it's cousin w the moon phase ) but have never tried one on and try to think where it would fit in my own rotation.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Keeping it simple today.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Uhrmensch

Half-German today courtesy of Victor Mayer's handiwork in Pforzheim (F. Piguet movement though).
Cheers


----------



## catlike

My new today Archimede Pilot 42 HW:









To go with my Limes Endurance II to make an Ickler double:


----------



## B....

Bradjhomes said:


>


This is an absolutely stunning photo. Delicious dial colour. Perfect strap & colour also. Compliments the watch very well I think. 
B.


----------



## ten13th

EZM2 and I take the plunge.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## KoolKat

Black and white


----------



## jarlleif

I ordered the bracelet for my Damasko. I've been swapping straps every few days for months now, hopefully the bracelet will be the perfect fit I've been looking for. Just have to wait a few more days for it to arrive.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Sodafarl

OK, so it's not actually on my wrist but a nice shot I think ... worth sharing


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Rainy day with the ezm.


----------



## htjouster

Nomos Tangente 38 Datum. Interesting quirk that only shows up on the 22nd: there is a serif (think that's the correct term) on the tail of the second "2" but not the first. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

If you enjoy all your dial hardware being deep black and highly polished, I can recommend this watch.


----------



## pdsf

htjouster said:


> Nomos Tangente 38 Datum. Interesting quirk that only shows up on the 22nd: there is a serif (think that's the correct term) on the tail of the second "2" but not the first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! How about the 12th?


----------



## hidden830726

Flieger friday









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Arktis on SINNful Friday. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## htjouster

pdsf said:


> Ha! How about the 12th?


Serif is there on the 12th (and the 2nd), but not on any of the days where the "2" is in the twenty place. Small thing that is only noticeable on the 22nd, where both 2s are together.


----------



## legion1

The blue dial is mesmerizing.


----------



## EnderW




----------



## tanatron

I love it!


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## caesarmascetti




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Relo60

Good day folks . Nomos Timeless Club II for now. Love the back as much as the front.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ttommywatches




----------



## rapsac1971

German chrono time.


----------



## soaking.fused

mfaraday said:


>





Bradjhomes said:


>


Phenomenal.


----------



## yvrclimber

Stowa Flieger day.










Love those blued hands.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ttommywatches




----------



## dbdicker

D. Dornbluth & Sohn









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## pirelli7467

Sinning already and it's only Tuesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## StufflerMike

Nice shot. I think Lisa would be happy to see this posted on instagram #archimedewatches #fliegerfriday.


----------



## traczu

Not (yet) mine, but planning to change that sooner then later. Just have to decide which one should be the first.


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

stuffler said:


> Nice shot. I think Lisa would be happy to see this posted on instagram #archimedewatches #fliegerfriday.


Thank you! I'm not at Instagram, sorry - but if you can make Lisa happy using my picture for posting, I agree!


----------



## StufflerMike

Heiner said:


> Thank you! I'm not at Instagram, sorry - but if you can make Lisa happy using my picture for posting, I agree!


Done, thanks


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dooberfloober

warsh said:


>





bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13017261


Is that the same movement in each?


----------



## StufflerMike

What I said


----------



## warsh

Dooberfloober said:


> Is that the same movement in each?


I don't know, but I doubt it. Junkers describes its movement as "Cal. 9132" with 26 jewels. It's an inexpensive movement (with a VERY noisy rotor, the only flaw I've found w the watch). The other is a much more expensive piece, I think.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Still quite snowy in Finland










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## govdubspeedgo

twinzies, just got this strap today for my Sinn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Getting taxes done.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Archimede









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend




----------



## AzHadEnuf

autofiend said:


>


Great shot! Could you share who makes that strap?


----------



## autofiend

AzHadEnuf said:


> Great shot! Could you share who makes that strap?


Certainly: it's a Eulit Palma


----------



## Sam L84




----------



## BJ19

White


----------



## Mtek




----------



## KJParlay

Appropriate for easter Sunday. The watch looks more delicious than all the candy currently surrounding me.


----------



## ten13th

Easter Sunday Sinn. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## monza06




----------



## Relo60




----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the work week with the Guinand Flying Officer! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Higs




----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## Spunwell

103


----------



## Dualmonitors

[/URL]


----------



## yvrclimber

Test driving a friend's...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Camguy

Just picked this up yesterday.









I've had this one for a few months.


----------



## jah

EZM 2 GSG9


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Nomos club









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogeo

ugh, now i really really want a sinn. i have to stop looking at these pics


----------



## Horoticus

gogeo said:


> ugh, now i really really want a sinn.


Do it! :-!



gogeo said:


> i have to stop looking at these pics


Don't do it! ;-)


----------



## jarlleif

My Junkers doesn't get much wrist time anymore, but I still love it. It has such a warm, vintage character to it.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Sinn on a new Anatolia canvas strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuttySlack

Sinn 556a on grey NATO










Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## bgn!




----------



## Dufresne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Armchair




----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Time On My Hands

Damasko did a fine job regulating this DA36 - it has very little deviation throughout the week.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## EnderW

Enjoying Russian Ballet in American theater with a German watch 
J&B on for performance of Anna Karenina by Eifman Ballet in Lincoln Center


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not a wrist shot but this baby is finally back 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## cageracer




----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional on grey canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Wednesdays, here I am, shot in car but forgot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Ahoi mateys...











_


----------



## merichar




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## EL_GEEk

Stowa Ikarus on a cheapest nato straps










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Karlisnet

Tangente


----------



## Spunwell

EL_GEEk said:


> Stowa Ikarus on a cheapest nato straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


I'm not a fan of the watch or the strap by themselves, but together......wow perfect! Great taste....perfect


----------



## janiboi

Finally Spring has arrived to Finland.
I just love gardening work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## autofiend

My new UG Metro. Experimenting on some Perlons while waiting for a brown Nomos strap. Think I like the 18mm Eulit Krystal the best on this one.


----------



## autofiend

DutchMongolian said:


> Not a wrist shot but this baby is finally back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did it go (service?) I have the red version and love it.


----------



## DutchMongolian

autofiend said:


> Where did it go (service?) I have the red version and love it.


Back to Glashütte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

Spunwell said:


> I'm not a fan of the watch or the strap by themselves, but together......wow perfect! Great taste....perfect


Even more so, look at the combination with his shirt!

Additionally, it's a very low cost NATO to boot!

Kudos for having the confidence and imagination to put it all together.


----------



## Stoner1974

Sorry for the fuzzy shot, but this was the first time I tried on GO and I am in love. Not my watch.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Grey but not bland, I'd say.









Guinand 21.50.12


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime


----------



## priamo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo

autofiend said:


> My new UG Metro. Experimenting on some Perlons while waiting for a brown Nomos strap. Think I like the 18mm Eulit Krystal the best on this one.


Wow. That's nice.


----------



## WatchHoliday

Perlon season!


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Mondays









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR on warm and sunny day! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## starfly00

Laco Trier


----------



## bgn!




----------



## govdubspeedgo

bgn! said:


>


nice, waiting on mine to ship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

govdubspeedgo said:


> nice, waiting on mine to ship


+1 :-!


----------



## bgn!

govdubspeedgo said:


> nice, waiting on mine to ship
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of us! One of us!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Horoticus said:


> +1 :-!


when did you order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

govdubspeedgo said:


> when did you order?


Late January. I received a note a few weeks back apologizing for the delay, however they thought it would be ready before now. I have just sent a follow up email, so will update this thread once I hear back. How about you?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

The beginning of March, but my order sheet said 3 weeks. I followed up with 2 emails and never heard anything and was getting nervous. Glad to see I'm not the only one in this boat. Thanks and if I hear anything I'll post up about it!


----------



## WorthTheWrist

I enjoy this old hand-winder.


----------



## Caso

With apologies for the hair. There's just so much hair...










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber

German in Las Vegas


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Horoticus said:


> Late January. I received a note a few weeks back apologizing for the delay, however they thought it would be ready before now. I have just sent a follow up email, so will update this thread once I hear back. How about you?


just got this today:

Dear Mr. Balisky,
Excuse us that we did not reply earlier to your Email.

Our watch maker who is specialized in the movement HS81 of the 31 12.1. was sick for a longer period and we are catching up with all orders now. Your watch has been assembled and is in the final testing and they will be finished next week.

We do hope to start shipping next week.

We will keep you informed.

Freundliche Grüße

Petra Stegelmann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday

spring!


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

DB1 day








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## WatchProblem

This beauty today!

...and maybe this one tomorrow. Fresh from Sinn shop in the Römer in Frankfurt.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

Did anyone else in the UK see this today? A weird big, yellow ball in the sky. It was giving off both light and heat. No idea what it is.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not on wrist but this is the watch today, Nomos Club II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinisterminister

My extremely dirty Nomos Ahoi. I bought the newer light colored strap which really changed the look of the watch. When I send mine out for service I'm also swapping for the orange second hand on the newer watches!


----------



## janiboi

Again gardening chores:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

janiboi said:


> Again gardening chores:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think "gardening chores" is a code for "kicking back with a beer in the backyard". 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## tommyboy31

janiboi said:


> Again gardening chores:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of hefe do you have there?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

tommyboy31 said:


> What kind of hefe do you have there?


Looks like a Weihenstephaner, very good choice.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

jarlleif said:


> Looks like a Weihenstephaner, very good choice.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I'm going to have to keep an eye out. My go-to is always Schneider Weisse

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Relo60

Happy b-)day


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK

Sinn 104


----------



## ehansen

DC66









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Wrist shot FTW, Nomos Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Wrist shot FTW, Nomos Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine says hello! On the way to the airport.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bojangles




----------



## Time On My Hands

38mm Max Bill and some kind of vegan suede strap.


----------



## harry_flashman

Sinn 103 St

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## drdas007

Glashütte Spezimatic


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

First time posting! Hope these pics are worthy.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II bc it's Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

b-):-!Day


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

DutchMongolian said:


> Nomos Club II bc it's Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only because it's Friday? I imagine it would be because it's any day with that piece.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

tommyboy31 said:


> Only because it's Friday? I imagine it would be because it's any day with that piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank You sir, but it does have a few competitors on the bench


----------



## wtma

I don't see many Alexander Shorokhoff's around here...


----------



## StufflerMike

wtma said:


> I don't see many Alexander Shorokhoff's around here...


Indeed, Alexander Shorokhoff isn't wide spread. We just finished our Baselworld article on AS on our homepage: BaselWorld 2018: Alexander Shorokhoff ? Art On The Wrist - watchuseek.com


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Thank You sir, but it does have a few competitors on the bench


Here I was thinking that was your only watch 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DutchMongolian

Jacob Casper said:


> Here I was thinking that was your only watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazinva

Mine say Hello









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Third day with this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clockyg

Big Nomos fan here...


----------



## cerberus63

Wearing the DA36 while looking through the forums for advice on Nomos Metro Silvercut 😀


----------



## JacobC

Double post sorry


----------



## JacobC

Sunshine under grey skies today.


----------



## wtma




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!




----------



## AzHadEnuf

Hands down one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Micro

Just arrived yesterday..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

Needed a new bracelet for summer, leather getting sweaty. I had high hopes for this combo, but it's too much silver I think. Bracelet was polished but I brushed it. Was too blingy.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

The blue Sinn 103 Limited Edition. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

On its way to me....


----------



## cerberus63

UTS 2000m


----------



## caesarmascetti

GUINAND


----------



## eblackmo

÷









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Higs




----------



## janiboi

Have a good one, everybody!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not on wrist but close enough 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oso2276

DB1 on Everest chocolate strap









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cerberus63

H2O Mokume Gane


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Time for the weekend.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## EnderW




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

My first Junghans...love it








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

just arrived today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Relo60

Day


----------



## bgn!

Going with this for the foreseeable future.


----------



## tsuarez_1999

it has no numbers.


----------



## StufflerMike

tsuarez_1999 said:


> it has no numbers.


Really? No numbers ? Who'da thunk it ? Are you trying to reach 100 posts. You will most likely have no luck this way.


----------



## motzbueddel

Haven't worn the 103 acrylic for a long time, since my wife has worn it for a year and half straight. Since she doesn't baby watches it acquired a few battle scars enroute. Gives the watch some extra character. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Inspiration from Jraul7, Limited to 150 by Sinn, add in patience and finally the clouds parted and Heaven bestowed upon me the 556 Weiss


----------



## Relo60

Guten Tagb-):-!. Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## JacobC

Relo60 said:


> Guten Tagb-):-!. Nomos Timeless Club II
> 
> View attachment 13124727


Which number do you own? I am owner of 49.


----------



## Relo60

Jacob Casper said:


> Which number do you own? I am owner of 49.


24


----------



## Spunwell

ALS for hump day this week


----------



## w4tchnut

Spunwell said:


> ALS for hump day this week


That's a beaut, Jason!

Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

w4tchnut said:


> That's a beaut, Jason!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend!


----------



## deepsea03

Spunwell said:


> ALS for hump day this week


Fantastic


----------



## Spunwell

deepsea03 said:


> Fantastic


----------



## JacobC

Spunwell said:


> ALS for hump day this week


One of my grails for sure!


----------



## WatchProblem

I usually show the face of this watch, but the back is also pretty sexy....while shopping for a German Cuckoo Clock. Just like German watches, it's hard to decide on a Clock. Too many good choices!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Mühle SAR


----------



## bgn!

Something different for the last part of the week.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not on my wrist but wearing this today bc waiting for Flieger Friday is too much of a wait 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama

Movement is Swiss but the watch is German.


----------



## 41Mets

This beauty, today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Maddog1970

Really, really loving my Mühle


----------



## gooseman417

Is that a Akita in the background?


----------



## whoa

deepsea03 said:


>


What a pair! Don't think I've ever seen that sinn in the front! And that strap just suits it! Wow!

Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

deepsea03 said:


>


Can we know the source of that straps on the white Sinn? Sick combo !

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gfabbri

ehansen said:


> DC66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Damasko on the Esplanade. Love it. Hoping to parallel your shot with an incoming Stowa...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

gooseman417 said:


> Is that a Akita in the background?


You bet.....

My 2 1/2 yr old baby girl.......110lbs of Werewolf......
Great dog, very loyal, very smart, great family dog!









And my Mühle SAR, running +2secs a day since I have had it.....very impressed


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## EA-Sport

Flag football Sunday with the Chronoscope









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 903 St B E. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa Flieger, mustache hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nclaridge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Still one of my favs 
Cheers


----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## StufflerMike

A somehow different wrist shot.....


----------



## WatchHoliday

New Laco 39mm

Picture on my 16,5 cm wrist if helps.


----------



## watermanxxl

Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P




----------



## motzbueddel

Nomos Orion Date Weiss. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Hands down one of my favorites!


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Roadking1102

Sinn U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Got a manual wind this time


----------



## tommyboy31

hun23 said:


> Got a manual wind this time


That looks perfect, ich mochte

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

WatchProblem said:


> This just in. GO Senator Navigator Panorama Date. Hunted for this (to fit my budget), for quite a while. It was worth the wait. Tried to capture the blued steel hands...


This was post 10,000! Almost a year gone by and looking/running great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

Wempe Zeitmeister Sport


----------



## Steppy

duplicated post


----------



## motzbueddel

The U2 SDR is going to be my companion for the weekend. I will be travelling to Berlin tomorrow to watch the German Cup Final. Alles außer Frankfurt ist Scheiße!! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Enjoying a coffee outdoors

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Doing a little yard work today , didn't want to worry about scratches.


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 556 Weiss on Aaron Bespoke Stingray


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 556 Weiss on Aaron Bespoke Stingray


----------



## govdubspeedgo

flieger friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

deepsea03 said:


> Sinn 556 Weiss on Aaron Bespoke Stingray


That's a sick combo. The pearl stingray is fire on the Weiss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

H2O today









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## StufflerMike

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## Stoner1974

hoppes-no9 said:


>


The GO is what I wanted, but bought the Zenith instead because it was what I could afford. Sorry, not a German, but these two make me think of one another.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

Stoner1974 said:


> The GO is what I wanted, but bought the Zenith instead because it was what I could afford. Sorry, not a German, but these two make me think of one another.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Definitely similar! The Zenith looks superb.

Had I not stumbled upon a killer deal for the GO (used) I probably would never have tried this particular model.

Very glad I did.


----------



## Stoner1974

My photo of that watch on my wrist, but not my watch  sorry for the fuzzy photo. I think it's the most beautiful crystal I have ever seen.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

Giving my wrist the day off.....


----------



## Blazinva

Take my telemeter out for a road trip









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

1.1 for the afternoon


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JacobC

Bradjhomes said:


>


Every time I see that design.....it's so simple clean and timeless.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlieu

Bradjhomes said:


>


What strap is that?


----------



## bgn!




----------



## umarrajs

Vickers/Somme and Sinn don't belong together...............but its been 100 years now............


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Stoner1974

I was able to try on a Nomos for the first time today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and good morning!


----------



## Roadking1102

Morning reflections ☀☀ U1 Professional 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand FO for today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Still an odd duck.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

H2O









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Mühle SAR on bracelet....


----------



## Maddog1970

ah, ze trusty double post bugaboo....


----------



## hun23

hiking duty today


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Relo60

DA34:-!


----------



## Rivarama




----------



## ldo123

Damasko DC 66 Si on OEM rubber strap...


----------



## Maddog1970

double post


----------



## Maddog1970

Mühle SAR again....

View attachment 13163617
View attachment 13163619


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## pmuskin01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyPuddi

My new pickup - first German watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC




----------



## wtma

Not really a wrist shot, but I just couldn't let this pic goes wasted in my phone.


----------



## Stoner1974

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

Damasko DB3 LE for me this Saturday.


----------



## StufflerMike

Archimede Pilot 42 GMT


----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 103 on the wrist. This one came with the bracelet and a NATO.

















(And yes, I know I put the NATO on the wrong way  )


----------



## wtma

stuffler said:


> View attachment 13168481
> 
> 
> Archimede Pilot 42 GMT


Here's mine...such a treat to the eyes.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II for Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebib




----------



## parsig9

Lisgan said:


> Sinn 103 on the wrist. This one came with the bracelet and a NATO.
> 
> View attachment 13168533
> 
> 
> View attachment 13168539
> 
> 
> (And yes, I know I put the NATO on the wrong way  )


This is the nicest looking 103 I think.


----------



## warsh

Lisgan said:


> Sinn 103 on the wrist. This one came with the bracelet and a NATO.
> 
> View attachment 13168533
> 
> 
> View attachment 13168539
> 
> 
> (And yes, I know I put the NATO on the wrong way  )


Gorgeous. Can you share model # please, as I don't find it on Sinn site or WB site. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lps72pp

Sinn 556i And Damasko DA38.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## parsig9

warsh said:


> Gorgeous. Can you share model # please, as I don't find it on Sinn site or WB site. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In the Flesh: Sinn 103 Herbert Mayer Special Edition - Wound For LifeWound For Life


----------



## fogbound

This past Saturday. Stowa Ikarus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## kit7

Damasko DA 44


----------



## JacobC

fogbound said:


> This past Saturday. Stowa Ikarus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the context of this photograph?


----------



## fogbound

Jacob Casper said:


> What's the context of this photograph?


My daughter's college college commencement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

fogbound said:


> My daughter's college college commencement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a really striking photo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fogbound

Jacob Casper said:


> It's a really striking photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

German minimalism after a holiday weekend.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Tutima DI300.


----------



## elbilo




----------



## Quartersawn

Hanhart Tachy-Tele


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Armchair




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifoso

Junghans Meister Chronoscope - love it!


----------



## Time On My Hands

Union Noramis


----------



## Time On My Hands

View attachment 13179923


Union Noramis


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Nomos Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What camera do you use?


----------



## DutchMongolian

Jacob Casper said:


> What camera do you use?


iPhone 7 Plus  I need a real camera but I asked a question and received too many models for recommendation so I said screw it I don't want to spend hours reading reviews lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> iPhone 7 Plus  I need a real camera but I asked a question and received too many models for recommendation so I said screw it I don't want to spend hours reading reviews lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I'm on a 6S and the camera tech must've jumped significantly between our models!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Wearing my Laco Mannheim today. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Damasko Dsub1. Great watch.


----------



## eblackmo

Blahblah









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NikAlex




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Zeppelin Nortstern. Just barely qualified for this thread, but I like it.









Doc Savage


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Tanjecterly

Friday Sinn.


----------



## watchesoff

Sorry, yes. It's actually a limited edition model made for the German Jeweller Herbert Mayer, that's their logo under the Sinn text. They made some small changes - the hands, lume and removing the day window most notably - but I think it made a big difference. Only 50 were made and I've seen 3 or 4 come up for sale over the past three years.



warsh said:


> Gorgeous. Can you share model # please, as I don't find it on Sinn site or WB site. Thanks!


----------



## watchesoff

I love these too. Going to pick up a GMT/UTC watch this autumn and it's between this Archimede and a Sinn 857, traditional vs modern pilot watches if you like. A Seaforth GMT is in the mix too but I'm waiting to hear what's going to happen with those.



wtma said:


> Here's mine...such a treat to the eyes.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## warsh

You WIS probably know better than me, but I think this is from the 1960s and I believe the dial is original. Just back from a service and she is running like a top....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brshatch

My Pilot 42 with flame blued hands and ETA 2801


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

My first German watch. Has barely left my wrist since I picked it up last week.


----------



## jarlleif

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13185331


When I think of Guinand I always picture a pilot chronograph, but this sure is a beautiful watch.


----------



## AndiH71

Glashütte Original PanoReserve









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

German Brand - Swiss Made...


----------



## Goodman88

Sinn 556A

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

AndiH71 said:


> Glashütte Original PanoReserve
> 
> View attachment 13188929
> 
> 
> Best regards from Germany
> Andi


Love it!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Relakst

brshatch said:


> My Pilot 42 with flame blued hands and ETA 2801
> View attachment 13187517


This watch has a number of nuances that set it apart from others, IMHO. I thought I would be able to look closer by finding the manufacturer. Yet, I was unable to find another watch with those cues.

Who is the maker?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brshatch

Dear Relakst, you're right. This watch is unique, because case, hands and dials made by us in hause.

I do not show the case back and do not say brand, so do not consider it for advertising.


----------



## brshatch

Dear Relakst, you're right. This watch is unique, because case, hands and dials made by us in hause.

I do not show the case back and do not say brand, so do not consider it for advertising.

View attachment 13193687

View attachment 13193689

View attachment 13193691


----------



## Spunwell

Bradjhomes said:


>


Looks great Brad......love the red strap


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## skeester

Dievas flieger timer



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relakst

brshatch said:


> Dear Relakst, you're right. This watch is unique, because case, hands and dials made by us in hause.
> 
> I do not show the case back and do not say brand, so do not consider it for advertising.


Well, let me just say this: I wouldn't change a thing about it! Love the crown and "antiqued" numbers.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## traczu

Really enjoying my new Damasko.


----------



## autofiend




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

autofiend said:


>


Sooo clean and modern


----------



## Tickythebull

U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!




----------



## SteamJ




----------



## Goodman88

Sinn 556A in Ukraine

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Heiner




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

At The Cheesecake Factory after seeing Deadpool 2


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TgeekB

deepsea03 said:


>


I have the black dial but really like the white! 
A bit more dressy perhaps?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23

pilot today


----------



## Caso

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great setup. Very clean.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

Switched bands, trying this brown snakeskin. This watch in the sunlight is beautiful.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

U212SDR..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

1.1


----------



## Alarien26

Always had my eye on a Sinn U1 but never pulled the trigger...yet...


----------



## wtma




----------



## SteamJ

Trying a FormFunctionForm strap. I like it.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

DA34's turn today.:-!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Just put an Erika strap on my everyday pilot


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## SteamJ

yankeexpress said:


>


Good combo. Would you believe I've never tried swapping the bracelet because I'm afraid to scratch the blasted finish on the screws? Sad, I know.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday


































Instagram: ten13th


----------



## przypadek

Max Bill with some summer colors...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TgeekB

SteamJ said:


> Good combo. Would you believe I've never tried swapping the bracelet because I'm afraid to scratch the blasted finish on the screws? Sad, I know.


Interesting case, similar to a Seiko Samurai.
I like it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Nomos Club Dunkel:


----------



## janiboi

My friend came over and we had a couple of cold ones. 
Two different approaches to classic dive watches (atleast the UX); slim 100 atm and then a tank of a watch for 500 atm. 
Have a good one everybody!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske

My first German watch! Got it a few weeks ago and put it on the GO rubber strap. Really liking it so far.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JacobC

Bradjhomes said:


>


Brad, I love your choice of strap on this one.


----------



## ferro01

VDB Kaiten 12


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

My first German....love the OD green seconds hand with the Damest-coated black case for very tough/tactical overall package. Shots of the ridiculously comfortable OEM Di Modell pilot strap included as well (my skinny wrist is on the last hole lol).


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal for another hectic day


----------



## eblackmo

Oh yeah









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Hanhart Admiral Manual by jppellet, on Flickr
Hanhart Admiral Manual by jppellet, on Flickr

Looks better off the wrist


----------



## trueairspeed

Good morning and moin!


----------



## RustyBin5

and yet still room for


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

556 on Diaboliq strap


----------



## Cocas




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## bgn!

Untitled by B L, on Flickr


----------



## ebtromba

bgn! said:


>


What strap is this? Striking combo

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Bought from a fellow WUS member. the accuracy on this piece is awesome -- about -3 on the wrist and +3 resting face up. good stuff.

not sure if I'll keep it as its such a massively heavy chunky case, though for years I have loved the handset and dial, and consider the U1 as a whole to be a design masterstroke. Wears pretty good with a nato, which is my summertime preference. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

ebtromba said:


> What strap is this? Striking combo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Eulit Panama in blue.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wtma

Wife with Junghans Max Bill


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## gk80

Noob here! Just got this, not the best shots but I love it. Swiss movement, German manufactured. 
Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium.


----------



## avian_gator

Bradjhomes said:


>


Stunning. What is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

avian_gator said:


> Stunning. What is this?


A very rare Stowa Antea


----------



## Stoner1974

First Sinn









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

gk80 said:


> Noob here! Just got this, not the best shots but I love it. Swiss movement, German manufactured.
> Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium.
> 
> View attachment 13238385
> 
> 
> View attachment 13238387
> 
> 
> View attachment 13238389
> 
> 
> View attachment 13238393


Aren't Steinhart Swiss made watches?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

TgeekB said:


> Aren't Steinhart Swiss made watches?


They are.

Not sent from any iPhone or iPad.


----------



## gk80

stuffler said:


> TgeekB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't Steinhart Swiss made watches?
> 
> 
> 
> They are.
> 
> Not sent from any iPhone or iPad.
Click to expand...

Ah, sorry. Thought watch was manufactured in Bavaria, that is where company is based and shipment originated. I know they use Swiss movements.


----------



## endotreated

My first and only German watch... received today.


----------



## nodnar

endotreated said:


> My first and only German watch... received today.


Nice, nice strap too. May I ask what is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

nodnar said:


> Nice, nice strap too. May I ask what is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!
Damasko DC66 Si.

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/dc66-si


----------



## nodnar

endotreated said:


> Thank you!
> Damasko DC66 Si.
> 
> http://www.gnomonwatches.com/dc66-si


So sorry my bad, the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

nodnar said:


> So sorry my bad, the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh lol, some perlon the seller was kind enough to throw in... no identifications anywhere on it.


----------



## Bradjhomes

endotreated said:


> oh lol, some perlon the seller was kind enough to throw in... no identifications anywhere on it.


Pretty sure that's a NOS Eulit perlon. I have similar in black and white


----------



## TgeekB

gk80 said:


> Ah, sorry. Thought watch was manufactured in Bavaria, that is where company is based and shipment originated. I know they use Swiss movements.


No worries. I think they are a German company. The watches are made in Switzerland though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickythebull

Sorry posted wrong watch earlier.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## R1P




----------



## oddgeir.oen

My beloved NOMOS Ludwig 38 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Bradjhomes said:


> Pretty sure that's a NOS Eulit perlon. I have similar in black and white


Thanks guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack3174

It may not be for everyone, but I'm loving the look of my Sinn EZM 3 on this pale yellow silicone band from Barton. It matches the shade of the lume almost perfectly.


----------



## atdegs

First Nomos and first German. Second is enroute.


----------



## Spunwell

Not exactly a wrist shot but I did wear this one today


----------



## RustyBin5

Still rocking this


----------



## Cocas




----------



## Time On My Hands

Deutsche Armbanduhr, Deutsche Bier, Deutsche wochenender.


----------



## atdegs

Metro


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wtma

Wife is still in possession of my Junghans Max Bill.


----------



## Quartersawn




----------



## AaaVee

New arrival! 
For me this is already 3rd version on Max Bill Chronoscope (earlier had black dial version and silver dial with no numbers) and finally feel happy with it, as it integrates date window in a better way than other versions where date window felt a bit 'alienish'.


----------



## dantan

She’s German!


----------



## Antoine Lry

Starting the week with a new Nomos!


----------



## Armchair




----------



## avian_gator

Loving my new Max Bill! I was worried about how it would work on my 7.5" wrist, but it looks great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Armchair said:


>


Very nice

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Proof positive that no matter how many times people tell me that their big, thick, rotating bezel, sport watches are perfect for any occasion...this just looks better. There I said it.


----------



## Luis6

The only German watch in my collection.









On Instagram: @luis6_kch


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bgn!

Sinn 657 20180626 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## EA-Sport

Junghans Chronoscope today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Bradjhomes said:


> Pretty sure that's a NOS Eulit perlon. I have similar in black and white


Brad that Omega has diamondback looks to kill!


----------



## JacobC

This club has easily turned into one of my top favorites.


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

That old chestnut. I will wear something else.....one day.


----------



## Maddog1970

Friedrichshafen bronze....


----------



## Maddog1970

seems I am doomed to double post in some threads, but not others!


----------



## DutchMongolian

And I present you...Nomos Club II for Nomos Wednesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

DutchMongolian said:


> And I present you...Nomos Club II for Nomos Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Actually, it's Sinn Wednesday. 
BTW, love the Club!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JacobC

TgeekB said:


> Actually, it's Sinn Wednesday.
> BTW, love the Club!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You're both wrong. Here's something German AND controversial!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bgn!

Stowa Marine 20180628 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## JacobC

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13257225


I love this model ❤


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Some Urban Gray today.


----------



## shaunlawler

Nomos Tangente Neomatik


----------



## oddgeir.oen

NOMOS Ludwig 38, such a beauty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

I've found it very difficult to not wear this one since I got it about a month ago.


----------



## StufflerMike

SteamJ said:


> I've found it very difficult to not wear this one since I got it about a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 13260757


Archimede is way to go


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Stowa Marine 20180629 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Stowa 40mm on a new Dassari strap


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Nomos Club II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bruh, we know this is the only watch you own.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Jacob Casper said:


> Bruh, we know this is the only watch you own.


Lol you need to check the public forums ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Lol you need to check the public forums ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

Learnt the Koreans can stick to football and the Germans can stick to watchmaking.


----------



## SiebSp

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Time On My Hands said:


> Learnt the Koreans can stick to football and the Germans can stick to watchmaking.
> 
> View attachment 13262647


Ouch!
Mia San Mia!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krisrsolebury

Sinn 857 UTC LH Cargo on Horween Dublin


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Carrot01




----------



## Tickythebull

Yesterday in Wild Bill's Banff Alberta









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Tutima Glashütte DI300 titanium automatic diver.


----------



## TgeekB

Just arrived today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Laco today


----------



## Maddog1970

o| X2 again


----------



## bgn!

Sinn 657 20180704 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Balikpapan

Unbranded bullseye watch, 1960s or perhaps earlier. I am 99% sure this is a Mauthe as they made corporate watches for VW dealerships to give out


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


>


This is the second German watch you've made me want, Brad.


----------



## bgn!

Sinn 657 20180705 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## mwtang

Just in


----------



## mgladman

Nomos Tangente 38 on OEM shell cordovan . . .


----------



## mgladman

And on spectacular beige velour OEM strap . . .


----------



## warsh

Balikpapan said:


> Unbranded bullseye watch, 1960s or perhaps earlier. I am 99% sure this is a Mauthe as they made corporate watches for VW dealerships to give out


Super cool!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

mwtang said:


> Just in


SO jealous

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

You may be getting bored of this watch but it was made by a wizard and I cannot stop wearing it. The guilloche has been hand turned on 150 year old rose engine. What can I say?


----------



## Panoramadatum

Glashuette Original


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not exactly a wrist shot but it's been awhile since I took it out of the box









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

In the background, my dash shows 101F .. Meh.

Damasko DK10 20180706 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## wtma

There's no wrist in this photo, hope it's fine.


----------



## Mister X

^The font on that Junghans is the hook that has me lusting for this model.


----------



## StufflerMike

The new Mühle Yacht Timer Bronze on Thilo Mühle's wrist


----------



## brshatch

My Fliger with blued hands...


----------



## warsh

Panoramadatum said:


> Glashuette Original
> 
> View attachment 13280213


Such an elegant and gorgeous watch. Absolutely lovely!And has two of my favorite watch features - coin bezel and big date. Can you tell us model # and how old yours is?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Stowa 90th Anniversary in front of "Join or Die" flag. Charleston, SC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panoramadatum

warsh said:


> Such an elegant and gorgeous watch. Absolutely lovely!And has two of my favorite watch features - coin bezel and big date. Can you tell us model # and how old yours is?


Thank you.
The GO is from 1999 and the Model # is 3941020204


----------



## krisrsolebury

Sinn 857 UTC LH Cargo on Horween Dublin in English Tan


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist

My vintage hand-winder.


----------



## Quartersawn

That is handsome. What brand of watch is it?



brshatch said:


> My Fliger with blued hands...
> 
> View attachment 13282335


----------



## Quartersawn

Hanhart Pioneer One


----------



## brshatch

Quartersawn said:


> That is handsome. What brand of watch is it?


thank you for your feedback. here is a little more information.

And here a video of Type A


----------



## mplsabdullah

Very happy I took a chance on this one


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Archimede Pilot 42mm in Bronze. Working on a natural patina.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Thilo Mühle and the new Mühle Yacht Timer Bronze on his wrist.


----------



## bgn!

Damasko DK10 20180709 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## dantan

German...ja!


----------



## Quartersawn

brshatch said:


> thank you for your feedback. here is a little more information.
> 
> And here a video of Type A


Thank you. I hope you get a website soon. I do not use Facebook or Instagram


----------



## Panoramadatum

@dantan: wow !! what a beauty


----------



## watermanxxl

Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## hungdangnguyen23




----------



## Time On My Hands

Usually a weekender, I couldn't get this off my wrist for a trip the office.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back to the Nomos Club II again lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## mephisto

his & her fliegers in formation


----------



## Stoner1974

Apologies for the hair...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A

Damasko DB4


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 556 Weiss on ToxicNATO


----------



## jfwund

Happy Friday the 13th!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

My only other German watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

8140


----------



## Maddog1970

Flieger Friday....Laco Erbstuck bronze Friedrichshafen, on a um, Steinhart strap....


----------



## Maddog1970

x 2


----------



## govdubspeedgo

flieger friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos today


----------



## Maddog1970

x2


----------



## watermanxxl

Dievas MG-1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## JacobC

Posting a ton of pictures of this watch is really in right now so here ya go for Tuesday.


----------



## watermanxxl

SAR Anniversary Timer; Muhle Glashutte.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## avian_gator

Max Bill handaufzug









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Muhle SAR on Obris Morgan rubber....


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## Caso

Watching the Tour de France with my Nomos.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

GO









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## hoppes-no9

natesen said:


> GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa for Flieger Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Vintage Glashutte










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

DA34 :-!


----------



## KevL




----------



## Antoine Lry




----------



## Antoine Lry




----------



## icode

Hanhart Admiral


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## StufflerMike

mplsabdullah said:


> .


The DS30 is a nice little gem.


----------



## mplsabdullah

stuffler said:


> The DS30 is a nice little gem.


Yes it is. That splash of color looks good on yours.


----------



## 41Mets

Yoda









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## www555

Got this one just yesterday.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Kpf2jv

Ordering an Antea klassik next. Cant decide between the 390 and the 365. Any suggestions? Here are some pics of my 39 mm STOWA Antea 1919. Antea klassic 390 would be exact same dimensions. Thanks!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wtma




----------



## Malakim




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## alex79

The picture is for last week end, ALS time zone









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Yoda


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Now for something completely different.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## 41Mets

Bradjhomes said:


>


That looks incredible


----------



## Bradjhomes

41Mets said:


> That looks incredible


Thanks. It's rather nice.


----------



## 41Mets

Bradjhomes said:


> Thanks. It's rather nice.


Is that the blue dial with a changed bezel?


----------



## Bradjhomes

41Mets said:


> Is that the blue dial with a changed bezel?


Yes. Bronze bezel. It's dulled down a lot since I first got it.


----------



## 41Mets

Bradjhomes said:


> Yes. Bronze bezel. It's dulled down a lot since I first got it.


Best looking version I've seen.


----------



## 41Mets

Bradjhomes said:


> Yes. Bronze bezel. It's dulled down a lot since I first got it.


When you're ready to sell let me know


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

Dortmund









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

It's Junghans 4 -eve


----------



## janiboi

Shiny, The dial is blinding me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

I want one, have you worn the 103 too? Which do you think wears thinner ( both are about the same thickness but I think the lack of a bezel should make the 356 wear thinner...but it's just a theory).


janiboi said:


> Shiny, The dial is blinding me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Stoner1974 said:


> I want one, have you worn the 103 too? Which do you think wears thinner ( both are about the same thickness but I think the lack of a bezel should make the 356 wear thinner...but it's just a theory).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This is a tough call, but my 356 wears a hair thinner than my 103. The wrist presence is of course heftier in the 103 due to the bigger bezel, etc.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OedipusFlex

Picked this one up recently. Any funky strap suggestions?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Orange Eulit Vintage Racing


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OedipusFlex

stuffler said:


> Orange Eulit Vintage Racing


Great minds think alike, Mike. That exact strap has already been saved to my "considerations" folder. Thanks for the push to do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richjusa1978

Junghans Max Bill 2018 LE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## boomguy57

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

My brand new Partitio!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 41Mets

Two greens in a row


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## trueairspeed

Moin! 32 °C and rising. What a summer!


----------



## JacobC

Bradjhomes said:


>


Brad, do you find this model hard to read in anything but direct lighting? Just curious because while beautiful, I sometimes lose the hands just in your photos.

J


----------



## AzHadEnuf

I kind of like the Club on NATO.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Jacob Casper said:


> Brad, do you find this model hard to read in anything but direct lighting? Just curious because while beautiful, I sometimes lose the hands just in your photos.
> 
> J


No. It's pretty easy to read in real life.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## alex79

Late post









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Summer time strap for my Metro









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not a wristi but Nomos is back on rotation and I just like to match the ties w the NATO lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Not a wristi but Nomos is back on rotation and I just like to match the ties w the NATO lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good looking Nato!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anatoly

Dortmund









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

SAR Anniversary Timer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Eric_M




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOND007

I recently had the opportunity to try on a Sinn and was really impressed with the fit and finish.. I see what all the fuss is about. Regret not buying b4 prices started peaking...


----------



## Time On My Hands

Indeed, the finish is good. The start too. And everything in between. It's a well-made watch.


----------



## Barry828

Sinn 104 in Greece


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plateau

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Time zone 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Eric_M

BOND007 said:


> I recently had the opportunity to try on a Sinn and was really impressed with the fit and finish.. I see what all the fuss is about. Regret not buying b4 prices started peaking...


As far as chronographs go, the 356 is a great option for the small-wristed among us. I'm not aware of many 7750 chronos that are smaller


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On a new Gunny strap
That's three different green variations as I see them lined up before posting. pretty cool!


----------



## 41Mets

DutchMongolian said:


> Not a wristi but Nomos is back on rotation and I just like to match the ties w the NATO lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This whole thing is awesome


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Armchair




----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> On a new Gunny strap
> That's three different green variations as I see them lined up before posting. pretty cool!


Very clever choice of strap with a color gradient like the dial. Really brings the whole thing together.


----------



## rewind




----------



## Dimardi

Stowa Flieger Klassik 40mm LE and Stowa Partitio














- - - Updated - - -


----------



## michael_m




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Laco chronograph


----------



## Gorem

Laco


----------



## blakey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimardi

Stowa Prodiver Blue LE and GO Senator Hand Date




































- - - Updated - - -


----------



## ronsabbagh




----------



## michael_m




----------



## michael_m




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

fogbound said:


>


Nice snacks...

And the watch ain't bad, either. :-!


----------



## fogbound

Horoticus said:


> Nice snacks...
> 
> And the watch ain't bad, either. :-!


Not enough snacks are used as a background for watches. It's a shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71

Boccia and Tutima


----------



## jaxf250




----------



## 41Mets

More green


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## natesen

GO









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim




----------



## ThaWatcher

The TO2!


----------



## StufflerMike

Love the TO2


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine Lry




----------



## Relo60




----------



## MikeVG

Damasko DB1


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma




----------



## 41Mets

Strap from vnhandmadeleather on Etsy. High high quality for "cheap."


----------



## tommyboy31

That's a great match. This was meant for 41mets, some reason it didn't quote your post

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Roger Beep

My German team says hi!


----------



## skunkworks

104 in the house, my first Sinn









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## jarlleif

michael_m said:


>


Is your strap the maroon tough ..... from toxic natos? Cause I have one in the mail... anyway looks great! Rocking mine on leather until the natos come in.


----------



## michael_m

Maratac straps from CountyComm...none over $17, many 1/2 that price...stiff at first, get em wet and they conform really nicely!


----------



## TgeekB

41Mets said:


> Strap from vnhandmadeleather on Etsy. High high quality for "cheap."


Ok, so which came first, the green tattoos or the green watch? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

TgeekB said:


> Ok, so which came first, the green tattoos or the green watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The tattoos.  I will admit, though, that I would have probably not ended up with this green watch if not for my tattoos. I was initially looking at the senator sixties Chrono silver and came across this one and it works for me as a non niche piece because I have the colors permanently on my arm!


----------



## TgeekB

41Mets said:


> The tattoos.


Green was always my favorite color growing up. Blue slowly gained prominence as I grew older but green is still my favorite. 
As for tattoos, I just have a small amount of color in some fallen leaves.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

TgeekB said:


> Green was always my favorite color growing up. Blue slowly gained prominence as I grew older but green is still my favorite.
> As for tattoos, I just have a small amount of color in some fallen leaves.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Green was never my favorite. I always love blue, and this tattoo does have significant blue even though you can't see it and most of my wrist shots, and purple is now my favorite because of Northwestern! With that said, I've had a blue and orange watch before... The Doxa Caribbean, and every time I looked at it because I'm a huge Mets fan, it looked more like a toy then color combination for a walk. I think I might feel the same way about something purple. In this case, the green is so incredibly striking that it doesn't matter if it's my favorite color or not. It's just a dial to behold!


----------



## jarlleif

michael_m said:


> Maratac straps from CountyComm...none over $17, many 1/2 that price...stiff at first, get em wet and they conform really nicely!
> 
> View attachment 13416071


Cool. Thanks for the recommendation and picture. Sounds like a great price, I'll give them a try next time I need a new color!


----------



## watermanxxl

Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

A little color for my UTS 4000m today


----------



## Relo60

Good morning.

Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## JacobC

Relo60 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Nomos Timeless Club II
> 
> View attachment 13417475
> View attachment 13417477


I'm jealous of your photos. It is very difficult to get a good shot in f mine due to the reflectivity of the crystal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Jacob Casper said:


> I'm jealous of your photos. It is very difficult to get a good shot in f mine due to the reflectivity of the crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Jacob. I took around 40+ photos before I got the right angle and the sunlight between 8 to 9 am. The Nomos, Hamilton KK,Khaki Navy Scuba and Ventus Mori are the difficult watches to photograph due to its reflectivity.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## jaxf250

New straps in the house...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin. The end is near! TGIF!

Enjoy your weekend everybody :O)


----------



## Relakst

AndiH71 said:


> Boccia and Tutima


What is the model number of that fabulous ana/dig on the left (and why can't I find it on the net)???


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

41Mets said:


> Strap from vnhandmadeleather on Etsy. High high quality for "cheap."


I've been going berserk for this watch ever since it was announced.

Absolutely beautiful piece!


----------



## 41Mets

Thanks! I actually had not seen it when it was announced and just happened upon it in wempe New York City while looking at a few other watches. Initially it wasn't even a consideration because of the price tag and it just seemed so out there, but I ended up falling in love with it and getting a really good price from Exquisite timepieces in Naples, Florida.


Stargazer735 said:


> I've been going berserk for this watch ever since it was announced.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful piece!


----------



## Stargazer735

I've been to that same Wempe a number of times. Was looking at Senator chronos and a couple Langes too.

But yeah, the price point has been a detractor. The experience is great, but they're certainly in the upper range of dollars.


41Mets said:


> Thanks! I actually had not seen it when it was announced and just happened upon it in wempe New York City while looking at a few other watches. Initially it wasn't even a consideration because of the price tag and it just seemed so out there, but I ended up falling in love with it and getting a really good price from Exquisite timepieces in Naples, Florida.


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I have to say, I have never been to a store that has better customer service than that Wempe. I initially went in to look at the silver Senator sixties Chrono as well as the Cartier Santos. I had been looking at a pre-owned Senator sixties at govberg and I tried on the Cartier at some other places but when I was in the city and saw that wempe carried both Brands, it was a great opportunity to try them on side-by-side.

I shied away from the Chrono for two reasons... Because the green one just blew me away and because govberg was asking about $1,000 more than I had seen them sell on the pre-owned Market. Here's a picture of the Chrono.



Stargazer735 said:


> I've been to that same Wempe a number of times. Was looking at Senator chronos and a couple Langes too.
> 
> But yeah, the price point has been a detractor. The experience is great, but they're certainly in the upper range of dollars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

41Mets said:


> I have to say, I have never been to a store that has better customer service than that Wempe. I initially went in to look at the silver Senator sixties Chrono as well as the Cartier Santos. I had been looking at a pre-owned Senator sixties at govberg and I tried on the Cartier at some other places but when I was in the city and saw that wempe carried both Brands, it was a great opportunity to try them on side-by-side.
> 
> I shied away from the Chrono for two reasons... Because the green one just blew me away and because govberg was asking about $1,000 more than I had seen them sell on the pre-owned Market. Here's a picture of the Chrono.


Nice!

Some pics from my trip. In love with the Pano and Lange 1.

No wrist shots of the chrono... but you get the idea.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71

Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Tickythebull

Nice









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heiner




----------



## DaveandStu

U212SDR...on a very comfortable and well worn Zulu...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Birthday present from my lovely wife, Laco Münster Erbstück.


----------



## joepac

Tutima Glashütte Saxon One M 6121-03


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## MartinVang

Just received my Nomos Bauhaus LE today


----------



## MartinVang

Just received my Nomos Bauhaus LE today :-!
View attachment 13434721


OH! Double post, sorry!


----------



## Anatoly

Archimede









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

U2 SDR for the day! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

New (to me) Damasko da37 I purchased from a member (Thanks Park). Love it on the olive green strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leon O

My new Endurace


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## AaaVee

Ordered a small modification to my Max Bill Chronoscope (can anybody notice?). And while it's open took a photo of movement. Appears it's no longer delivered with ETA 7750, instead they have switched to Sellita SW500.


----------



## nodnar

AaaVee said:


> Ordered a small modification to my Max Bill Chronoscope (can anybody notice?). And while it's open took a photo of movement. Appears it's no longer delivered with ETA 7750, instead they have switched to Sellita SW500.


Red tipped seconds?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee

nodnar said:


> Red tipped seconds?


Correct! Very subtle change, but this really works for me ;-)


----------



## nodnar

AaaVee said:


> Correct! Very subtle change, but this really works for me ;-)


Yes I too like a splash of color. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back on the Stowa, happy Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## jaxf250

Enjoy your weekend everyone









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

AaaVee said:


> Correct! Very subtle change, but this really works for me ;-)


I went for a whole hand in red....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trueairspeed

Moin and have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Hanging with the family on the long labor day weekend, watching the 24-hour hand go 'round the dial...


----------



## Moss28

Labor day errands









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## X2-Elijah




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday😀


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Antoine Lry

I just cant get enough of this, its eclipsed every other watch!


----------



## JacobC

Antoine Lry said:


> I just cant get enough of this, its eclipsed every other watch!
> View attachment 13456051


I love the club!


----------



## Caso

Ready to leave the office on a nice day in DC. Still a bit longer to go probably...










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Two Germans in one frame


----------



## X2-Elijah

Nomz Klub









On a meyhofer strap. The 20->16mm taper seems to work best with the club's long lug shapes.


----------



## SteamJ

New shoes for Flieger Friday. I'm not sure I love this strap though. Maybe I'm spoiled by the number of handmade straps I have but this one is very stiff and the edges seem machine cut rather than hand cut so they're not soft like the custom straps I have. Granted this was only about $30 but I still think I expected more from this Zuludiver. IT is pull-up leather so perhaps once it's had time to build up some character I'll come to appreciate it more.


----------



## nodnar

Timing the ride to work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Another Club member.

Happy Friday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

A double-German Friday. Have a good one everybody!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

X2-Elijah said:


> Nomz Klub
> 
> View attachment 13458127
> 
> 
> On a meyhofer strap. The 20->16mm taper seems to work best with the club's long lug shapes.


You're right on, on the Meyerhofer strap. Works and fits right on my Club II.|>


----------



## cadenza

wkw said:


>


That Guinand is gorgeous. 
I really love the simplicity of the dial, like an IWC Mark XV without the date = perfect. The hour marker font and the hands are perfect too.

I am much less in love with the "GUINAND" logo, though. I really wish that there were a simpler, more quiet version of that too. Of course this is the known logo, but the Amazon-like top curve thing connecting the "G" and "D" is very distracting imo, on this particular, very sparse, model. The typeface clashes also, with the hour markers. Too bad, because the other 99.99.99% of the watch looks sublime to me.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind




----------



## wkw

cadenza said:


> That Guinand is gorgeous.
> I really love the simplicity of the dial, like an IWC Mark XV without the date = perfect. The hour marker font and the hands are perfect too.
> 
> I am much less in love with the "GUINAND" logo, though. I really wish that there were a simpler, more quiet version of that too. Of course this is the known logo, but the Amazon-like top curve thing connecting the "G" and "D" is very distracting imo, on this particular, very sparse, model. The typeface clashes also, with the hour markers. Too bad, because the other 99.99.99% of the watch looks sublime to me.


Thanks. 
I also the dial, hands very much. In terms of the logo, I'd like to see one in a smaller font size....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

wkw said:


> Thanks.
> I also the dial, hands very much. In terms of the logo, I'd like to see one in a smaller font size....


Yes, the same logo but just a little smaller could definitely work.

Anyway, I do love the watch.

Do you have a reference #, movement, etc?


----------



## wkw

cadenza said:


> Yes, the same logo but just a little smaller could definitely work.
> 
> Anyway, I do love the watch.
> 
> Do you have a reference #, movement, etc?


Reference no. is series 31.HS-12.1. The movement is a modified Unitas 6497 with center second hand, which stops at 60sec position when the crown is pulled out for time adjustment.

Unfortunately this particular model has recently been discontinued and replaced by 31E.12.2.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

wkw said:


> Reference no. is series 31.HS-12.1. The movement is a modified Unitas 6497 with center second hand, which stops at 60sec position when the crown is pulled out for time adjustment.
> 
> Unfortunately this particular model has recently been discontinued and replaced by 31E.12.2.


Thank you very much.
I will save the model number/movement for future searches.

The _"second hand, which stops at 60sec position when the crown is pulled out for time adjustment."_ is typically called a "hacking seconds" ("seconds arrêt") function. It is a super function, better than just a normal "stopping seconds".

Edit:
I just looked briefly at the discontinued 31.HS-12.1 versus the newer replacement 31E.12.2.
Both very nice. I actually think the newer version is slightly more refined, with a "cleaner" more angular bezel, and more differentiated seconds hand design. I will look more closely at the two versions. Thanks much for the tip!


----------



## FTE

1960's Diehl Compact, orange dial with manual wind Junghans 620.57 inside on a blue and white nato. Came in a box of old watches with bezel insert completely worn, crystal too scratched to read the dial, and springbars had to be cut off. It wasn't until after polishing the crystal that the orange dial presented itself. Here it is after polishing the crystal, ultrasonic cleaning of the case, light brushing of dial, and removal of the insert (new one on the way). Stem is still slightly bent...could not do more without risking it snapping. Running strong and keeping good time.


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O DLC Orca.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M




----------



## Eric_M

--double post--


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

fogbound said:


> Damasko at work....


FANTASTIC shot, fogbound! :-!

It's definitely not the typical wrist shot, and it really captures the toughness that Damaskos exude. Bravissimo!


----------



## fogbound

cadenza said:


> FANTASTIC shot, fogbound! :-!
> 
> It's definitely not the typical wrist shot, and it really captures the toughness that Damaskos exude. Bravissimo!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Have a fabulous day all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

1 German









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## eblackmo

Archimede....


----------



## chance4u

GO


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Kalmar









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

No wrist shot, but today's photo of today's watch, the Orion Midnight (LE for Timeless). 20mm strap in 19mm lugs was working for a long time but is finally starting to fray. Time to look for some good 19mm straps.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Stowa Partitio


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Damasko









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

watchcrank said:


> View attachment 13473103
> 
> 
> No wrist shot, but today's photo of today's watch, the Orion Midnight (LE for Timeless). 20mm strap in 19mm lugs was working for a long time but is finally starting to fray. Time to look for some good 19mm straps.


That watch is stunning!!!!!


----------



## jakec

watchcrank said:


> View attachment 13473103
> 
> 
> No wrist shot, but today's photo of today's watch, the Orion Midnight (LE for Timeless). 20mm strap in 19mm lugs was working for a long time but is finally starting to fray. Time to look for some good 19mm straps.


That watch is stunning!!!!! May I ask who's strap you have on it?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

jakec said:


> That watch is stunning!!!!! May I ask who's strap you have on it?


Thanks.  The strap is a Chevlon, from Crown and Buckle. C&B make some inexpensive straps that are good value for money, so I've bought a lot over the years. Unfortunately, the 38mm Orion case flummoxed my existing strap collection when I bought it. It's probably high time to buy a selection of 19mm straps for it.


----------



## jarlleif




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuttySlack

My Sinn 556a on an after-party oyster bracelet. This bracelet is Chinese and has solid links (including the end links) plus screws to remove links.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## truep287




----------



## cadenza

watchcrank said:


> No wrist shot, but today's photo of today's watch, the Orion Midnight (LE for Timeless). 20mm strap in 19mm lugs was working for a long time but is finally starting to fray. Time to look for some good 19mm straps.


That watch is incredibly beautiful, elegant.

Please keep us posted as to which new strap(s) you find for it.


----------



## cadenza

fogbound said:


> ...


Sorry, double post.


----------



## cadenza

fogbound said:


>


Superb combination.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

:-!Tuesday🖖🏽


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Teutonic titanium.


----------



## P.J.M.

Limes Pharo Cartouche H S. LS


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

wkw said:


>


This beautiful version is now out of production, correct? 
Or am I just not seeing it on the Stowa site?


----------



## wkw

cadenza said:


> This beautiful version is now out of production, correct?
> Or am I just not seeing it on the Stowa site?


Thanks cadenza. It is a 2017 Marine model with an old Durowe 7526 movement. This model belonged to one of the Stowa 90th anniversary editions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjhoffmann

A couple of German beauties...


----------



## Tee44




----------



## alex79

Timezone









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Senator sixties 2018 Edition


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## watchcrank_tx

Not a wrist shot, but a fresh photo of the Club 36 I'm wearing today.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## Anatoly

On a new custom strap









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## gtreisman

Yes, I too want a Lange, but my first bauhaus style watch was the very reasonably priced Australian Huckleberry. It may be bauhaus, but it is not German. I saw a Zeppelin Auto on WUS but it was sold before I could do the research. I encountered another one just now. I think it is a remarkably good looking watch. It has a Myota 9132 movement which seems to provide strong performance 28,800 26 jewels and a nice power reserve gauge.

One could still question whether this is a German watch, but it feels and behaves like one. Although I am generally reluctant regarding plastic crystals, i understand the pros of acrylic as well as the cons, so I am now the proud owner of one.


----------



## gtreisman

Yes, I too want a Lange, but my first bauhaus style watch was the very reasonably priced Australian Huckleberry. It may be bauhaus, but it is not German. I saw a Zeppelin Auto on WUS but it was sold before I could do the research. I encountered another one just now. I think it is a remarkably good looking watch. It has a Myota 9132 movement which seems to provide strong performance 28,800 26 jewels and a nice power reserve gauge.

One could still question whether this is a German watch, but it feels and behaves like one. Although I am generally reluctant regarding plastic crystals, i understand the pros of acrylic as well as the cons, so I am now the proud owner of one.

View attachment 13494189


----------



## cadenza

In memory of the great American architect, theorist, and writer Robert Venturi, who died today at 93.

_"Damasko DA 36 "Space, Time and Architecture" Triptych"_


----------



## Rokovakian




----------



## autofiend




----------



## trueairspeed

Slowly, ever so slowly, autum leaf colors change the appearance of the trees...


----------



## SteamJ

I didn't love this strap at first but I've been working it around to get the pull up effect and it's developed a nice little "patina" to it.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original senator hand Date


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Sinn 857 UTC VFR b-)


----------



## cadenza

Three instances of Damasko DA 36 _unter Altweibersommer*** (im Los Angeles)_.

























***Indian Summer


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jarlleif

Wanted the bubbly acrylic crystal today


----------



## Armchair

Autumn has arrived. Here's the obligatory 'partly covered by woolly jumper' wristshot.


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.J.M.

Nomos Club


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Armchair




----------



## jdelcue

Working from home today, got the newly acquired Club on... As I prepare "breakfast" just shy of 1PM EST lol.









Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

ALS


----------



## ppaulusz

I'm sorry no wrist shot here but a nice collection of high-accuracy/precision German quartz watches from past and present (two Junghans 4 MHz watches from 1978 and two present days Morgenwerk timepieces - all four watches were manufactured in very limited numbers) and I'm going to wear one of them this weekend:


----------



## Anatoly

Can't get this one off my wrist...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

Nomos Tangente 38 I bought today to complement my Nomos Club 701


----------



## govdubspeedgo

sci said:


> Nomos Tangente 38 I bought today to complement my Nomos Club 701
> View attachment 13517405


what size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

Pure beauty


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Classic hand-winder.


----------



## lastflowers

Not just for men - Dornblüth Kal. 2016, 33mm diameter on a 5.5 inch wrist


----------



## alex79

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13502529


Really like your watch and this specific modern pilot from stowa 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Spunwell said:


> ALS




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

An ALS sister









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

alex79 said:


> An ALS sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Such an underrated piece from the Lange 1 family.

If only it looked good on my 6.5" wrist. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DSC02631_Fotor.jpg


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Barge




----------



## P.J.M.

Made a late afternoon switch to my Damasko DS30 Green


----------



## narchibald

Karlisnet said:


> Pure beauty
> 
> View attachment 13519391


This is a real beauty! thank you for sharing


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## 41Mets

Green


----------



## cadenza

lastflowers said:


> Not just for men - Dornblüth Kal. 2016, 33mm diameter on a 5.5 inch wrist
> 
> View attachment 13520901


So sublime and superb.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## warsh

My trusty Laco w fully lumed dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## Caso

Went with Max Bill today. Making it a little more sporty with a blue perforated leather strap from Farer.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Today is gonna be a great day!


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sorry wrong forum!!


----------



## arcentaur




----------



## cadenza

umarrajs said:


> View attachment 13528885


Lol! That is a great watch for that library! |>

_(I have read all the books, at least several times, but I have never owned a Sinn of any type...so in this case I guess 1 out of 2 is kind of bad, actually....;-))_


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

^
The Damasko ice-hardened bracelets look so great, really super.
Every time I see one I double-take.

But, ~$700... o|


----------



## JacobC

cadenza said:


> ^
> The Damasko ice-hardened bracelets look so great, really super.
> Every time I see one I double-take.
> 
> But, ~$700... o|


Holy cow I thought that was touched up!


----------



## umarrajs

cadenza said:


> Lol! That is a great watch for that library! |>
> 
> _(I have read all the books, at least several times, but I have never owned a Sinn of any type...so in this case I guess 1 out of 2 is kind of bad, actually....;-))_


Yes.........favorite author and watch!


----------



## cadenza

Jacob Casper said:


> Holy cow I thought that was touched up!


Oh, that bracelet has been "touched up" alright. ;-)
It is really fantastic: Damasko Bracelet & DA36 Review









Also, a nice, long WUS review thread of the bracelet.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## wkw

cadenza said:


> ^
> The Damasko ice-hardened bracelets look so great, really super.
> Every time I see one I double-take.
> 
> But, ~$700... o|


I like the bracelet too. Having said that, it'd be good if Damasko can offer a clasp for it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

wkw said:


> I like the bracelet too. Having said that, it'd be good if Damasko can offer a clasp for it.


I am confused; what do you mean by "if Damasko can offer a clasp for it."?

The clasp on the Damasko bracelet is really incredible as it is; it is one of the most beautiful, elegant clasps out there, in fact, imo.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

cadenza said:


> I am confused; what do you mean by "if Damasko can offer a clasp for it."?
> 
> The clasp on the Damasko bracelet is really incredible as it is; it is one of the most beautiful, elegant clasps out there, in fact, imo.


I'm in agreement with you that the Damasko bracelet is superb. 
I meant it'd be perfect if a (folding) clasp, or some kind of quick release mechanism is available.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

wkw said:


> I'm in agreement with you that the Damasko bracelet is superb.
> I meant it'd be perfect if a (folding) clasp, or some kind of quick release mechanism is available.


I'm sorry, but now I am very confused by what you mean by "if a clasp is available".

The Damasko bracelet of course comes with an integrated, beautiful, really elegant double-fold deployant clasp.

Here are some photos of the clasp in the closed and open positions. It's wonderful.
_(If only I could afford one.)_


----------



## tommyboy31

Wearing my Leipzig, still love it.


----------



## wkw

cadenza said:


> I'm sorry, but now I am very confused by what you mean by "if a clasp is available".
> 
> The Damasko bracelet of course comes with an integrated, beautiful, really elegant double-fold deployant clasp.
> 
> Here are some photos of the clasp in the closed and open positions. It's wonderful.
> _(If only I could afford one.)_
> 
> View attachment 13532485


Thank you cadenza for taking time and effort for the explanation. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

No wrist shot, but today's photo of today's watch, the often worn, much scuffed Club Dunkel that has been my favorite watch for the two years I've had it.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uansari1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not on the wrist but close enough?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

DutchMongolian said:


> Not on the wrist but close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so close to buying one of these, I can taste it...

How do you like your Timeless II? Is there anything you would change about it? How's the accuracy?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Not on my wrist, but one of my favorite Germans. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

DutchMongolian said:


> Not on the wrist but close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can it be on my wrist, then?


----------



## JacobC

Stargazer735 said:


> I am so close to buying one of these, I can taste it...
> 
> How do you like your Timeless II? Is there anything you would change about it? How's the accuracy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


I can't speak for Dutch but mine keeps +-2 spd since I got it last November. Honestly the only thing I'd change is the boring black strap, it's high quality but boring. I'd do a brown, or chocolate strap....or pull the trigger on something more fun like Dutch's strap from DeGriff Atelier.

I've found the dial to be playful yet restrained and everyone who eyes it comments on how unique the blue and yellow play together.

As an added bonus, Timeless is easy to work with. I've had a few emails disappear never to be returned, but over the phone you couldn't get a nicer AD experience.

I'm going to pay them a visit next month (5 hours away) and take a look at another few of their LE pieces. I've become a fan of their design tastes, I have to say.

I may also see if they'll install a Nomos deployment clasp on my Timeless Club II while I'm there.

J


----------



## cadenza

Jacob Casper said:


> Honestly the only thing I'd change is the boring black strap, it's high quality but boring. I'd do a brown, or chocolate strap....or pull the trigger on something more fun like Dutch's strap from DeGriff Atelier.
> 
> I've found the dial to be playful yet restrained and everyone who eyes it comments on how unique the blue and yellow play together.


Whatever you do, do not put a khaki-colored strap on that, or your wrist might be confused for the wrist of the "Head Ball Coach" at the U of Michigan...probably not the best look in Austin, TX. ;-)


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stargazer735 said:


> I am so close to buying one of these, I can taste it...
> 
> How do you like your Timeless II? Is there anything you would change about it? How's the accuracy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


I love it, I prob take more photos of this one n wear it as my others, the only complaint w Nomos and many others would agree would be the long lugs but it is more a strap issues vs wear. Accuracy is fine, never test this out over a month like my divers though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Jacob Casper said:


> I can't speak for Dutch but mine keeps +-2 spd since I got it last November. Honestly the only thing I'd change is the boring black strap, it's high quality but boring. I'd do a brown, or chocolate strap....or pull the trigger on something more fun like Dutch's strap from DeGriff Atelier.
> 
> I've found the dial to be playful yet restrained and everyone who eyes it comments on how unique the blue and yellow play together.
> 
> As an added bonus, Timeless is easy to work with. I've had a few emails disappear never to be returned, but over the phone you couldn't get a nicer AD experience.
> 
> I'm going to pay them a visit next month (5 hours away) and take a look at another few of their LE pieces. I've become a fan of their design tastes, I have to say.
> 
> I may also see if they'll install a Nomos deployment clasp on my Timeless Club II while I'm there.
> 
> J


Yes! I've only worked with Steve n Dan myself but I'm sure others are great just as well! Prob my fav AD if you ask me. I actually have a single pass NATO with this I'll post it sometime or just DM you!

Be careful visiting Timeless...I'm afraid I'll just walk out with something I wasn't expected to walk out with ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## yipuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW

Enjoyed Hamilton (show, not the watch) last night w Jaeger & Benzinger


----------



## SteamJ

DutchMongolian said:


> Not on the wrist but close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap is amazing. Is it the stock strap?


----------



## DutchMongolian

SteamJ said:


> That strap is amazing. Is it the stock strap?


No, like J said, stock is a black strap but to me and a few others, felt a bit too simple. Don't get me wrong, it's great quality but it felt, austere, didn't bring out the playfulness of the Nomos Club like it should

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Bradjhomes said:


>


That's a pretty unique strap there Brad


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> No, like J said, stock is a black strap but to me and a few others, felt a bit too simple. Don't get me wrong, it's great quality but it felt, austere, didn't bring out the playfulness of the Nomos Club like it should
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a chat with someone recently who mentioned that a Burgundy or Color 8 strap would've been a better choice. I believe Nomos offers both colors even.


----------



## DutchMongolian

SteamJ said:


> That strap is amazing. Is it the stock strap?


No, like J said, stock is a black strap but to me and a few others, felt a bit too simple. Don't get me wrong, it's great quality but it felt, austere, didn't bring out the playfulness of the Nomos Club like it should

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimy




----------



## cadenza

A Damasko 3x Clockwork Orange triptych...

...Now you see it...








..Now you see it...








...Now you see them....


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice Damaskos, @cadenza. How big is your wrist? Makes the watch look tiny!


----------



## cadenza

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice Damaskos, @cadenza. How big is your wrist? Makes the watch look tiny!


Thank you!

I am tall, big, but it might also be my bad photography with my older Canon point/shoot on macro? 
7 1/2" / 19cm wrist.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Maybe! I would have thought 8"+. I think if they had lumed numerals-and better lume-and no date I'd be able to convince myself to get one. Very cool watches. Wear in health!


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Super strap. What a great color. What is it?


----------



## PYLTN

T02 Sport


----------



## StufflerMike

PYLTN said:


> T02 Sport
> 
> View attachment 13538301


Great watch. Congrats.


----------



## Relo60

Sunday


----------



## X2-Elijah

Club on a stowa flieger strap. I guess it works. Very comfortable.


----------



## jaxf250

EZM 10 on a rubber strap









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

H2O Kalmar.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DK10.1.jpg


----------



## 41Mets

Right forum


----------



## warsh

Getting ready for a fancy event w my birth year Glashutte.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

I'm becoming a big fan of German watches. Very impressed with this so far.


----------



## alex79

Stargazer735 said:


> Such an underrated piece from the Lange 1 family.
> 
> If only it looked good on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


I'm sure it could work well, it's not overly sized... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## jarlleif

Early morning coffee break before a meeting.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Junghans Max Bill 34 mm hand wound watch


----------



## marv524




----------



## ehansen

DC66 today

Cheers
Eric


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday from me and le cafe homies









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Trying to pick out some new straps for this, suggestions would always be appreciated.


----------



## TgeekB

tommyboy31 said:


> Trying to pick out some new straps for this, suggestions would always be appreciated.


I have a blue leather I wear with mine lately. Great watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyboy31

TgeekB said:


> I have a blue leather I wear with mine lately. Great watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I've been mostly thinking blue leather, got a picture of that combo, by any chance?


----------



## TgeekB

tommyboy31 said:


> I've been mostly thinking blue leather, got a picture of that combo, by any chance?












It's really a grey/blue, not a bright blue so it may not show well in the picture.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyboy31

TgeekB said:


> It's really a grey/blue, not a bright blue so it may not show well in the picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Bluer in direct light, like the hands?


----------



## TgeekB

tommyboy31 said:


> Bluer in direct light, like the hands?


I would say in normal light it matches well. In sunlight the hands are much brighter because they are metallic.
I don't like brightly colored straps, though I just bought a burgundy one for my Partitio. Stepping out of my comfort zone with that one.
I don't want the strap for my M.O. to be the focal point if you get what I mean. Thus the blue/grey.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drumguy

Only German left in my collection. Pics from today.


----------



## watermanxxl

Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

tommyboy31 said:


> I've been mostly thinking blue leather, got a picture of that combo, by any chance?


I also have a MO, and someone here suggested Kaufmann leather straps (they do make some in blue, also).

I searched, they look really excellent, but they seem very hard if not impossible to find in the US (Wempe NY apparently used to carry them, but no longer do as far as I can tell).

I did find some on eBay, from this Netherlands seller: watches-and-parts, but $$$ (but much less than retail, from what I found) and I haven't found the right size (22mm lug + 18mm buckle + ~200mm long) and color combo yet.

Keep us posted; I will do the same of course.


----------



## tommyboy31

cadenza said:


> I also have a MO, and someone here suggested Kaufmann leather straps (they do make some in blue, also).
> 
> I searched, they look really excellent, but they seem very hard if not impossible to find in the US (Wempe NY apparently used to carry them, but no longer do as far as I can tell).
> 
> I did find some on eBay, from this Netherlands seller: watches-and-parts, but $$$ (but much less than retail, from what I found) and I haven't found the right size (22mm lug + 18mm buckle + ~200mm long) and color combo yet.
> 
> Keep us posted; I will do the same of course.


Hirsch does have several good looking options. Some are cheaper than the Kaufman you linked, some are more expensive. Once I decide how much I want to spend and get one, this will be the first forum I post in. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## missa146

German stuff today : the Nomos metro in my RS3









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sunset









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkerson

#7d7g (1/7)


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the week with my blue Sinn 103 on OEM silicon strap.

All the best,

Steffen









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good morning folks


----------



## jdelcue

Clubbin'


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

The only German Watch left in my collection..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

I've gotta say, this watch is impressive. Very well made and beautiful. Hope Herr Schauer and his crew at Stowa know how fantastic they are doing!


----------



## JacobC

EA-Sport said:


> The only German Watch left in my collection..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay so tell us about this watch. It's on my wish list but I'm very on the fence about it. How is the Chronograph function? Does the module feel well adapted? How is the visibility on the plexiglass crystal? How do you like the fit and feel of the case?


----------



## Maddog1970

Minke SAR timer today


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## EA-Sport

JacobC said:


> Okay so tell us about this watch. It's on my wish list but I'm very on the fence about it. How is the Chronograph function? Does the module feel well adapted? How is the visibility on the plexiglass crystal? How do you like the fit and feel of the case?


This is my only automatic chronograph so I don't have anything to compare it to but so far I feel like the chronograph works just fine. I don't see any noticeable difference between the chronograph on the Junghans and one on my Meca quartz movement. Tbh I didn't even realize that it's an add on module until you mentioned it. That just goes to show how much research before I bought it lol. I bought it because I really liked the dial. It's my only automotive chronograph theme watch. Both the second and 30-minute chrono hands reset with one push. I don't have any issue with visibility whatsoever on the plexiglass crystal. In fact compared to the new acrylic crystal on my Rolex Precision the plexiglass is more scratch resistant. The case is really well made. I just need to adjust to the thin bezel since most of my other watches have wider bezel. The bracelet feels a bit light but I guess it makes sense for a vintage theme watch. Hope this helps.

Here's a pic of the caseback and the movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

EA-Sport said:


> This is my only automatic chronograph so I don't have anything to compare it to but so far I feel like the chronograph works just fine. I don't see any noticeable difference between the chronograph on the Junghans and one on my Meca quartz movement. Tbh I didn't even realize that it's an add on module until you mentioned it. That just goes to show how much research before I bought it lol. I bought it because I really liked the dial. It's my only automotive chronograph theme watch. Both the second and 30-minute chrono hands reset with one push. I don't have any issue with visibility whatsoever on the plexiglass crystal. In fact compared to the new acrylic crystal on my Rolex Precision the plexiglass is more scratch resistant. The case is really well made. I just need to adjust to the thin bezel since most of my other watches have wider bezel. The bracelet feels a bit light but I guess it makes sense for a vintage theme watch. Hope this helps.
> 
> Here's a pic of the caseback and the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information.
I also have been eying this beauty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

EA-Sport said:


> This is my only automatic chronograph so I don't have anything to compare it to but so far I feel like the chronograph works just fine. I don't see any noticeable difference between the chronograph on the Junghans and one on my Meca quartz movement. Tbh I didn't even realize that it's an add on module until you mentioned it. That just goes to show how much research before I bought it lol. I bought it because I really liked the dial. It's my only automotive chronograph theme watch. Both the second and 30-minute chrono hands reset with one push. I don't have any issue with visibility whatsoever on the plexiglass crystal. In fact compared to the new acrylic crystal on my Rolex Precision the plexiglass is more scratch resistant. The case is really well made. I just need to adjust to the thin bezel since most of my other watches have wider bezel. The bracelet feels a bit light but I guess it makes sense for a vintage theme watch. Hope this helps.
> 
> Here's a pic of the caseback and the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Moved it up my list a bit!


----------



## dinkerson




----------



## jarlleif




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DK10 191018.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment DK10 Angle shot bw.jpg


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand FO! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13571799


cool strap!


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

nodnar said:


> Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice shot!!! Bravo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

warsh said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just after I decided to add the gray dial to my wishlist


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jdelcue

Casual Monday, on my way to the office.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Monday calls for heated blued hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Three instances of my Stowa Marine Original "Sunphase" Edition.


----------



## tommyboy31

cadenza said:


> Three instances of my Stowa Marine Original "Sunphase" Edition.


Nice! I just got two new straps in today,from Hirsch. Trying out the croc grain one first, hope to get better pics of it tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## TgeekB

tommyboy31 said:


> Nice! I just got two new straps in today,from Hirsch. Trying out the croc grain one first, hope to get better pics of it tomorrow in the daylight.


Looks good.
I have a blue strap for mine also. Goes well with it I believe.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276

DA36









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

GO green


----------



## flyingpicasso

oso2276 said:


> DA36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


Great watch, but....what kind of car?


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 Special.....


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## Mister X

flyingpicasso said:


> Great watch, but....what kind of car?


Analogue gauges, must be something cool.


----------



## andsan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## cadenza

A Stowa Marine Original dreams of home in the _Laguna di Venessia_.










_(Glass work by Marina e Susanna Sent, Venezia, IT)_


----------



## SteamJ

New perlon strap.


----------



## dinkerson




----------



## jdelcue

Sinn 556A, low-light setting, late evening relaxation in the living room.


----------



## JacobC

jdelcue said:


> Sinn 556A, low-light setting, late evening relaxation in the living room.
> 
> View attachment 13586851


1:28 more like early morning no?


----------



## jdelcue

JacobC said:


> 1:28 more like early morning no?


pfffffffft.... you right.

Sticking to alternating between my germans, day and night (until the GS is back home):


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Not a wrist shot, but this morning's photo of today's watch, the DA37:


----------



## sduford

Archimede Pilot 42H on Hirsch strap.


----------



## cadenza

dinkerson said:


>


I really adore Hentschel, even though I have never even seem one in the metal. Yours is a very beautiful example.

When I was buying a marine my "new-to-me" Stowa MO was already at my budget limit, but if I ever have some extra money it will be very hard to choose between Dornbluth and Hentschel, and there will be not be any other contenders.

Superb watch, yours.


----------



## oso2276

flyingpicasso said:


> Great watch, but....what kind of car?





Mister X said:


> Analogue gauges, must be something cool.


It's a Land Rover Defender 90, from 1999. The one in the front of the picture 








Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sduford

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 13586583


Elegant and stunningly beautiful.


----------



## sduford

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 13586583


Elegant and stunningly beautiful.


----------



## warsh

The Stowa Partitio has sneakily become one of my favorite watches. There is something solid, understated, and classical about it. I know I sound like a WIS here, but the red second hand adds just a dash of panache to the watch to keep it interesting. And if I do say so myself, pairing it with a red leather strap completes the package. The dial is impeccable, and the finishing on the handwound ETA movement is impressive. There really is a lot to like.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

Laco Dortmund today...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Not on my wrist here, but I think it shows the strap very nicely with it. Blue Hirsch Trooper and Marine Original, I like this combo.


----------



## cadenza

tommyboy31,
That looks good.

How closely would you say the MO hands and the Hirsch strap blues match, under both sunlight and incandescent? It seems pretty close in that photo (incandescent?).


----------



## tommyboy31

The trooper is a pretty good match. When the hands are at their dark blue, it's almost dead on. When the sun catches the hands, is a much brighter, lighter blue than the strap. The other strap I got, the gator embossed, is about the same. However, one little detail that I didn't know about, the threads on it are a nice bright blue that almost matches perfectly with the hands. I'm very happy with these two straps, definitely.

Oh, photo was taken in incandescent light.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not on wrist but I think the EDC shot turned out ok?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

At the Summer cottage and putting all the stuff away for the Winter. Yes, we will have snow soon here in Finland.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim




----------



## jdelcue

jdelcue said:


> Sticking to alternating between my germans, day and night


Headed out for a weekend at Disney World with my about-to-be three year old lad! 

Got my trusty travelin' 556A 'Fine Link' with me -- and nuthin' else.


----------



## tommyboy31

For Cadenza, best I could get of this combo in the sunlight. To my eye, it's actually a better match than I realized!


----------



## cadenza

tommyboy31 said:


> For Cadenza, best I could get of this combo in the sunlight. To my eye, it's actually a better match than I realized!


Super! Thanks very much. That looks excellent.

This strap with the white stitching is the Hirsch "Trooper", correct?
The croc w/blue stitching strap you posted a couple of pages back is a Hirsch also? What model name?

To me, the white/grey stitching on this Hirsch "Trooper" really works very well to balance out the hands/strap blues and the case/dial colors. I like it.

Which one do you prefer, in hand?

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Baham

I don't wear it often. And waiting on a new reptile strap. But...


----------



## ShaggyDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Monday fun with the granddaughter and Damsko DA34😀👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## jarlleif




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Malakim




----------



## Rokovakian

Just slapped on a new velour strap with deployant on my Tangente 35. I was clamoring for a while for Nomos to make a deployant for the smaller straps, and they finally gave in. Or have they been making it for a while and I just never noticed? No matter.


----------



## JacobC

Rokovakian said:


> Just slapped on a new velour strap with deployant on my Tangente 35. I was clamoring for a while for Nomos to make a deployant for the smaller straps, and they finally gave in. Or have they been making it for a while and I just never noticed? No matter.


The deployment came out a few months ago but the smaller iteration came out a few weeks after, so not for very long. I am waiting to order one to go with a new strap.


----------



## Dale Vito

Club on an old 'Sport' strap. HAGWE!


----------



## Brucy

MN on the Sinn


----------



## markb2000

A quick shot before dinner.


----------



## SteamJ

The soda on the right is my son's.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim




----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko on a Borealis bond.....


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you vacuuming or jetting?


----------



## fogbound

tommyboy31 said:


> Are you vacuuming or jetting?


I do that too but today I'm in a CUES van doing CCTV work. You in the industry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

fogbound said:


> I do that too but today I'm in a CUES van doing CCTV work. You in the industry?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the service side of it. I was jetting laterals up until about a month ago, now I got bumped up to sales.


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 again today, this time on some Martu leather......love this combo!


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## mzmtg

My new Junghans this morning:


----------



## Tickythebull

mzmtg said:


> My new Junghans this morning:


Sweet

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Trying out mesh for Flieger Friday...


----------



## flyingpicasso

Nomos Club Dunkel


----------



## Armchair

Some autumn colours in the New Forest.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Dievas Vortex Tactical










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

DK10









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredcohiba




----------



## Dshirts74

Junghans Max Bill


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Fredcohiba said:


> View attachment 13630081


Must be a MS factory error. They accidentally added too many hands.


----------



## drdas007

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## Virgul3




----------



## 41Mets

I got some of the best shots I've gotten of this dial today.


----------



## brandonskinner

One of my favorite Lange dials from the past.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Still on mesh


----------



## WorthTheWrist

A blanket of tracking snow for the deer hunters.


----------



## jakec

Fredcohiba said:


> View attachment 13630081


Very nice! Wish they still made a 3 hander.


----------



## Baham

Gold for my Birthday


----------



## Baham

Gold for my Birthday


----------



## cadenza

Baham said:


> Gold for my Birthday
> 
> View attachment 13638337


Very beautiful, exceptional. The only really special model Nomos make imo.

_(Although it would be even more beautiful without the "Gangreserve 84 Stunden" text; I just really dislike obvious and redundant ("Handaufzug", "Automatik", etc.) text on dials.)_


----------



## MrButterworth

Just posted this in another thread and thought it belonged here too.


----------



## 41Mets

MrButterworth said:


> Just posted this in another thread and thought it belonged here too.
> 
> View attachment 13639029


That's a gorgeous photo, and the tail of the second hand!


----------



## LoProfile

cadenza said:


> Very beautiful, exceptional. The only really special model Nomos make imo.
> 
> _(Although it would be even more beautiful without the "Gangreserve 84 Stunden" text; I just really dislike obvious and redundant ("Handaufzug", "Automatik", etc.) text on dials.)_


Then why put Nomos at 9? Why put indicies?...Why bother with hands?

I'm teasing...


----------



## LoProfile

cadenza said:


> Very beautiful, exceptional. The only really special model Nomos make imo.
> 
> _(Although it would be even more beautiful without the "Gangreserve 84 Stunden" text; I just really dislike obvious and redundant ("Handaufzug", "Automatik", etc.) text on dials.)_


Then why put Nomos at 9? Why put indicies?...Why bother with hands?

I'm teasing...


----------



## cadenza

LoProfile said:


> Then why put Nomos at 9? Why put indicies?...Why bother with hands?
> 
> I'm teasing...


Trust me, my statement is not a criticism of the Lambda at all; I think it is really one of the most beautiful, elegant watches around. And so I look at it carefully.

I simply do not like obvious, redundant text on dials. The pr is clearly 84 hours, so no need to elaborate on it really, especially when every other single detail on that face is designed to pure essence only, down to the minimal stick & dot indices, down to the sub-zero pr dots in red. The incredibly refined hands, of course. It is perfection, to my eye, except for that one detail.

I find the Lambda truly gorgeous, really unique and special, and if I could afford one I would buy one, even with the "Gangreserve 84 Stunden" text, but I am not a fan of that detail. Just my opinion.


----------



## WatchProblem

MrButterworth said:


> Just posted this in another thread and thought it belonged here too.
> 
> View attachment 13639029


I've had several GO's over the last few years...down to only one now.

And I've never really been a fan of the "square" dial line of any watch brand to include GO. But this thing is just plain *****en! Well designed; well executed and well worn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

After a four month wait and a mix up at the factory...the Sinn 836 final arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

WatchProblem said:


> After a four month wait and a mix up at the factory...the Sinn 836 final arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


was between that and the campus club and went with the club but that is looking good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeabroad

I've always been a vintage Swiss guy, but a little while back I found a great old Stowa that got me interested in German watches, especially the smaller outfits. So when this Tourby Marine Silver 40 came up at a great price I couldn't resist. I think it's gorgeous. And I want more.


----------



## LoProfile

cadenza said:


> Trust me, my statement is not a criticism of the Lambda at all; I think it is really one of the most beautiful, elegant watches around. And so I look at it carefully.
> 
> I simply do not like obvious, redundant text on dials. The pr is clearly 84 hours, so no need to elaborate on it really, especially when every other single detail on that face is designed to pure essence only, down to the minimal stick & dot indices, down to the sub-zero pr dots in red. The incredibly refined hands, of course. It is perfection, to my eye, except for that one detail.
> 
> I find the Lambda truly gorgeous, really unique and special, and if I could afford one I would buy one, even with the "Gangreserve 84 Stunden" text, but I am not a fan of that detail. Just my opinion.


Well stated. I had to throw in a sideways German wrist shot just to stay on theme with the thread

b-)


----------



## gordonhurst

My Hanhart Pioneer Monocontrol. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

LoProfile said:


> Well stated. I had to throw in a sideways German wrist shot just to stay on theme with the thread
> 
> b-)


Super, LoProfile.

I used to be not at all interested in bracelets, but between the Damasko and Sinn bracelets I see here...I keep scouring the sofa cushions for ~70,000 US pennies...to no avail. o|

Really beautiful things, those.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Sir-Guy

Great photo, @Bradjhomes, and that strap choice really brings out the warmth of the dial. Very nice!


----------



## LoProfile

Bradjhomes said:


>


Very nicely executed! Is that the Orion 38?


----------



## StufflerMike

LoProfile said:


> Very nicely executed! Is that the Orion 38?


An Orion with numerals?


----------



## 41Mets

GO


----------



## LoProfile

cadenza said:


> Super, LoProfile.
> 
> I used to be not at all interested in bracelets, but between the Damasko and Sinn bracelets I see here...I keep scouring the sofa cushions for ~70,000 US pennies...to no avail. o|
> 
> Really beautiful things, those.


Same here. I don't prefer bracelets. In fact that Sinn 856UTC is the only bracelet I've kept on any of my watches. Don't see myself changing that bracelet any time soon either.


----------



## LoProfile

stuffler said:


> An Orion with numerals?


o| Your wisdom is superior!


----------



## Bradjhomes

LoProfile said:


> Very nicely executed! Is that the Orion 38?


Tangente 38


----------



## Bouske




----------



## Dimy

Yes, it is German - sort of.


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club:-!


----------



## Anatoly

Laco









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

As usual, it's not a wrist shot, but it is today's photo of today's watch, the U200 SDR:


----------



## Anatoly

My Germans...








Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## monza06

I sold one Muhle and bought another....


----------



## gordonhurst

My Hanhart Pioneer Monocontrol. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Sinn









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Nice









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

The other side of Nomos


----------



## SteamJ

New arrival from yesterday.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@SteamJ, I'm normally not a fan of those, but something about your photos really makes that one shine. It looks pretty great. Thanks for sharing it! Love that crown!  How's it running so far?


----------



## SteamJ

Sir-Guy said:


> @SteamJ, I'm normally not a fan of those, but something about your photos really makes that one shine. It looks pretty great. Thanks for sharing it! Love that crown!  How's it running so far?


Thanks! It's running accurately from what I can tell so far but I've only been wearing it a few hours so far.


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## joeabroad

A vintage specimen.


----------



## Tickythebull

Sharp









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Off the wrist to clean the bicycles.

Damasko DA36 and two more cups of coffee for the road(s).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## watermanxxl

MG-1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

Thanksgiving vacation, brought my zwei kleines Deutche with me!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

cadenza said:


> Off the wrist to clean the bicycles.
> 
> Damasko DA36 and two more cups of coffee for the road(s).
> 
> View attachment 13657627


I love those mugs!


----------



## 41Mets

Mine and one in the store. The white Glashütte is really champagne.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Armchair said:


> I love those mugs!


Thank you. They are very nice.
Check your PMs. UK seller, too!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SteamJ

My German trio. (There's a wrist nearby)


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Thanksgiving Day here in the US. I'm thankful for all on this forum for the camaraderie and all the pretty watch photos. b-)

Not a wrist shot, but today's photo of today's watch, the Nomos Orion Midnight (LE for Timeless here in Texas), which I'll be wearing to the traditional family feast:


----------



## cadenza

watchcrank said:


> Thanksgiving Day here in the US. I'm thankful for all on this forum for the camaraderie and all the pretty watch photos. b-)
> 
> Not a wrist shot, but today's photo of today's watch, the Nomos Orion Midnight (LE for Timeless here in Texas), which I'll be wearing to the traditional family feast:


Nice sentiment, completely reciprocated.

Happy holidays and thanks to all for the superb advice, teaching, and images over the years.


----------



## cadenza

I was just flipping through one of those tabloid magazines in the grocery store check-out line when much to my surprise I saw that the WUS paparazzi had found _somebody_ who had removed her Stowa MO in order to take a very, very, _very_ long and satisfying Thanksgiving nap....



Happy holidays to all!


----------



## tommyboy31

Happy Thanksgiving! Now to try to stay awake until bed time...


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## wkw

Happy thanksgiving










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArticMan




----------



## Besbro

Damasko Da46









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Out for the day at the Trains at Northpark.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchcrank_tx

SteamJ said:


> Out for the day at the Trains at Northpark.


Love that Stowa! Parking at Northpark must be nuts today.  My parents live not far away, and as I drive past a few times a week, I marvel at the build of Northpark traffic as the gift-shopping season builds.


----------



## cadenza

SteamJ said:


> Out for the day at the Trains at Northpark.





watchcrank said:


> Love that Stowa! Parking at Northpark must be nuts today.  My parents live not far away, and as I drive past a few times a week, I marvel at the build of Northpark traffic as the gift-shopping season builds.


Wonderful.
I had never heard of the "Trains at Northpark" before so I looked it up.
What a great cause (RMH helped my severely affected cousin for many, many years), so good on both you guys, and thank you.


----------



## JonS1967

Dimy said:


> View attachment 13647989
> 
> 
> View attachment 13647993
> 
> 
> Yes, it is German - sort of.
> 
> View attachment 13647995


Very cool piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

oldie but goodie


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## brandonskinner




----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday🌲🎄🎄🖖🏽


----------



## cadenza

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13670617


You're killing me with these Dornbluth images. Beautiful photos, grail watch!


----------



## Pun

Junghans design 34mm on mesh bracelet


----------



## GoBuffs11

Just received the 39mm. Now I have to decide if I should keep this or my old 42mm version.


----------



## Churlish

drhr said:


> oldie but goodie


@drhr That Lange is perhaps my all time favourite watch, and I love that you wear it. In my opinion a watch that beautiful should be worn!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## warsh

GoBuffs11 said:


> Just received the 39mm. Now I have to decide if I should keep this or my old 42mm version.


The one in the photo looks like it fits you perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

warsh said:


> The one in the photo looks like it fits you perfectly.


@GoBuffs11, I agree; that looks like a great fit on you.


----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko DC57 on a single pass seat belt nato....


----------



## ady1989




----------



## doowadiddy

Guten tag









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JackFliegeruhr104

Sinn 104 Sa Si I


----------



## jakec

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13667687


Is this the new 36mm ?


----------



## eblackmo

jakec said:


> Is this the new 36mm ?


Nope. 40mm.


----------



## cadenza

GoBuffs11 said:


> Just received the 39mm. Now I have to decide if I should keep this or my old 42mm version.





warsh said:


> The one in the photo looks like it fits you perfectly.





Sir-Guy said:


> @GoBuffs11, I agree; that looks like a great fit on you.


I concur with the 39mm votes. It looks very good.


----------



## 41Mets

I had a thought that I wanted to try this so I got one from watch gecko. I like it. Even if it's atypical.


----------



## cadenza

eblackmo said:


> Nope. 40mm.


Your Stowa and Dornbluth are such a beautiful couple, just great.
Do you have any "rules" as to wearing one versus the other, or is it just whatever strikes your fancy?


----------



## cadenza

41Mets said:


> I had a thought that I wanted to try this so I got one from watch gecko. I like it. Even if it's atypical.


The Milanaise you mean?
I think it looks super with that dial; the scale and light-play are perfect!


----------



## 41Mets

cadenza said:


> The Milanaise you mean?
> I think it looks super with that dial; the scale and light-play are perfect!


Yeah. And thank you. I had not seen any photos ever of the sixties on one. But some other styles I'd seen in photos worked well so thought I'd try it. I love a bracelet and now this really opens things up with this watch.


----------



## Fellows

Such a beautiful dial, and I love the big date.


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Old Navman

Tutima (ETA 2893-2) FX UTC


----------



## eblackmo

cadenza said:


> Your Stowa and Dornbluth are such a beautiful couple, just great.
> Do you have any "rules" as to wearing one versus the other, or is it just whatever strikes your fancy?


Cheers. No rules. I am easy going.


----------



## cadenza

eblackmo said:


> Cheers. No rules. I am easy going.


The best way. 
They are such complimentary watches in a way, but even if many would label the Dornbluth as more "special", etc., I too would just wear either one whenever. It would also be much more fun.

Some day I really hope to at least try on a Dornbluth even if I never actually acquire one. I love my MO, but for some reason Dornbluth truly sing to me of a kind of rugged purity that I really like. I think they are perfect in so many ways.


----------



## Tickythebull

Chrono









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

DK10









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankcheck

My sixties


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JL Pettimore

Stowa Klassik 40

site upload picture free


----------



## Brucy

Germans only


----------



## 41Mets

Bankcheck said:


> My sixties
> View attachment 13681513


Looks freaking awesome. I think we have the same magazine.


----------



## cadenza

eblackmo said:


> ...A bunch of fabulous Dornbluth photos....


OK, now you are just being _mean_, man!_*_

_*Keep those photos coming! Vicarious Dornbluthing is better than no Dornbluthing at all...._


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankcheck

41Mets said:


> cadenza said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Milanaise you mean?
> I think it looks super with that dial; the scale and light-play are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. And thank you. I had not seen any photos ever of the sixties on one. But some other styles I'd seen in photos worked well so thought I'd try it. I love a bracelet and now this really opens things up with this watch.
Click to expand...

Hi 41Mets, I was looking for a similar bracelet and looked like the one you are having nailed it. The only things is, mine has an odd number lug width of 19mm, would you mind sharing your experience? Thank you.


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Sinn 103 St C


----------



## a to the k

Sinn 103 St C

View attachment 13691567


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Orca Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

New 39mm


----------



## sduford

Archimede Pilot 42H Bronze with 5 years of patina.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## natesen

GO









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sixties today


----------



## 41Mets

a to the k said:


> Sinn 103 St C
> 
> View attachment 13691567


I'm absolutely loving this one. I saw it on eBay for the first time last week.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36 
"There's a fog upon L.A., 
and I'm nowhere near the Blue Jay Way...." 
triptych.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Junghans 27/3850 Flieger Chronograph 1955 LE









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeabroad

Limes Pharo, 2004


----------



## cadenza

jonathanp77 said:


> Junghans 27/3850 Flieger Chronograph 1955 LE


Chronos are not really "my thing" but this one is very nice, and your avatar photograph is _really_ excellent, fabulous.


----------



## Bankcheck

Sixties with metal mesh


----------



## wkw

Archimede pilot 39H










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## doowadiddy

guten abend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jarlleif

Brought the DA37 with on a hike/trail run this afternoon.


----------



## ZM-73

Junkers 6848-1







Elysee 98015







Zeppelin 7640-4







Marc & Sons MSR-002-3S


----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## Tickythebull

Chrono









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

cadenza said:


> Chronos are not really "my thing" but this one is very nice, and your avatar photograph is _really_ excellent, fabulous.


Thank you. Glad you like it (and my avatar).

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmo1




----------



## JacobC

Relo60 said:


> Sunday:-!
> 
> View attachment 13705121
> View attachment 13705131


That's a good lookin watch, mine getting a spa day today.


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

JacobC said:


> That's a good lookin watch, mine getting a spa day today.


Thanks. Twins.


----------



## Tickythebull

DA38









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Armchair

Two products of the Erzegebirge region (Ore Mountains). The watch needs no introduction, but the Erzegebirge is also famous for handmade Christmas decorations such as this illuminated arch (said to represent the shape of a mine entrance). When the mining industry in the region declined, people turned to new industries for their income, hence the rise of watchmaking in Glashutte.


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

A couple of pictures from the weekend...

My Sinn 903









And my Hanhart Monopusher re-issue


----------



## VanAdian




----------



## TgeekB

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> A couple of pictures from the weekend...
> 
> My Sinn 903
> 
> View attachment 13711663
> 
> 
> And my Hanhart Monopusher re-issue
> 
> View attachment 13711667


Beautiful!

#Jealous

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

TgeekB said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> #Jealous
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! Is that a W&W Parito I spy in your avatar? The jealousy goes both ways, if so!


----------



## TgeekB

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> Thanks! Is that a W&W Parito I spy in your avatar? The jealousy goes both ways, if so!


Yes.
I have the white one and have ordered the LE Blau. Waiting for it to arrive like a child at Christmas.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Besbro said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Thanks. This is a Tutima FX UTC. It's an old watch which I like very much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doowadiddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## jam karet

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> A couple of pictures from the weekend...
> 
> My Sinn 903
> 
> View attachment 13711663
> 
> 
> And my Hanhart Monopusher re-issue
> 
> View attachment 13711667


Love that 903! What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbeers

Agreed, the 903 is a beast. &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

jam karet said:


> Love that 903! What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a handmade to order item from @neptunestraps on Instagram. I have had 3 from him and they are all fantastic.


----------



## jam karet

AlphaEchoAlpha said:


> Thanks! It's a handmade to order item from @neptunestraps on Instagram. I have had 3 from him and they are all fantastic.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

EZM3 today!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## claus1100xx

Tickythebull said:


> Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Nice strap on the Chronoscope. What strap is it?


----------



## Maddog1970

Damasko DC57 for flieger Friday


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2​


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornholio

Got a new job recently, so geeked out on my first real watch purchase to mark the ocassion - very glad that I took my time and didn't go for some of the ones I was considering early on. The Junghans Form really appealed to me as a nice mix of old & new aesthetics, and I went for the Quartz in the end mainly because my job (broadcasting) often requires to-the-second timing and I like the slim case.

I do want to switch to a brown strap soon (Natural Chromexcel most likely) but am having a hard time deciding if I should go for the same 21x18mm taper shown here or for a straighter 21x20mm. As soon as I put the watch on I thought that there was too much taper to the strap, but would 21x20mm look weird on a slim watch like this? I'm tall but slim (6.75" wrist) and dress casual.


----------



## Lornholio

Sorry, didn't mean to include the last three images, and can't edit my post.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

That Junghans looks nice. Great pictures too. About the tapering of the strap, I never noticed that - it's underneath your wrist anyway, so if I were you I'd just choose what feels more comfortable.

Wearing my new Nomos today:


----------



## cadenza

Lornholio said:


> View attachment 13721449
> 
> 
> Got a new job recently, so geeked out on my first real watch purchase to mark the ocassion - very glad that I took my time and didn't go for some of the ones I was considering early on. The Junghans Form really appealed to me as a nice mix of old & new aesthetics, and I went for the Quartz in the end mainly because my job (broadcasting) often requires to-the-second timing and I like the slim case.
> 
> I do want to switch to a brown strap soon (Natural Chromexcel most likely) but am having a hard time deciding if I should go for the same 21x18mm taper shown here or for a straighter 21x20mm. As soon as I put the watch on I thought that there was too much taper to the strap, but would 21x20mm look weird on a slim watch like this? I'm tall but slim (6.75" wrist) and dress casual.


Congratulations on the new job, and nice watch.

Regarding the strap width, 21x20 tapered versus 21x18 tapered is really going to come down to personal preference, or if one has a buckle you like better (but I doubt it, the buckle will most likely be the same design, right?).

The 2mm taper difference, on a curved element going around your wrist, will not even be very noticeable, really. 21x21 straight versus 21x18 tapered, OK, but these 2 will be very similar.

If you're _really_ concerned, find the two individual strap lengths (long piece and short piece, so something like 115mm and 75mm); draw 2 straps (4 pieces total: 21x20 long + short, and 21x18 l + s) on some sturdy paper; cut them out; tape them to your existing strap; and see if you prefer one shape (taper) over the other.


----------



## nodnar

Lornholio said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to include the last three images, and can't edit my post.


Extra pictures always good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Picked up the Sinn EZM2 hydro again. I really really love the look.


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Picked up the Sinn EZM2 hydro again. I really really love the look.


Yep. Sinn really know how to assemble a looker . I need to pick up a Sinn soon.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

41Mets said:


> Picked up the Sinn EZM2 hydro again. I really really love the look.


Nice! I don't think light can escape Sinn's black dials. They are so incredibly black. I really like the contrasting red. Looks great!


----------



## Lornholio

cadenza said:


> If you're _really_ concerned, find the two individual strap lengths (long piece and short piece, so something like 115mm and 75mm); draw 2 straps (4 pieces total: 21x20 long + short, and 21x18 l + s) on some sturdy paper; cut them out; tape them to your existing strap; and see if you prefer one shape (taper) over the other.


Great advice, thanks. I cut out some 21x20mm tapered shapes from black gloss business cards and stuck them to the current strap - immediately looked too chunky on the wrist. So 21x18mm taper it is, and I'll switch the original Junghans buckle onto the new brown strap.

Thread colour is the last thing to decide on, and I'm constantly swaying between off-white, light brown and dark brown. Any advice for what will look "best"? See the watch above (very light silver dial, almost white) and the Natural Chromexcel strap below which will darken a little with age.


----------



## cerberus63

Nomos Metro Silvercut, Heading to a friends house to watch the Patriots today!!!


----------



## 41Mets

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice! I don't think light can escape Sinn's black dials. They are so incredibly black. I really like the contrasting red. Looks great!


Thanks! And particularly the oil filled watches are just such deep black.


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Lornholio said:


> Great advice, thanks. I cut out some 21x20mm tapered shapes from black gloss business cards and stuck them to the current strap - immediately looked too chunky on the wrist. So 21x18mm taper it is, and I'll switch the original Junghans buckle onto the new brown strap.
> 
> Thread colour is the last thing to decide on, and I'm constantly swaying between off-white, light brown and dark brown. Any advice for what will look "best"? See the watch above (very light silver dial, almost white) and the Natural Chromexcel strap below which will darken a little with age.


You're very welcome.

Personally, I now prefer a slight taper as well, so I would have gone with 21x18 also.
Your Junghans buckle is an 18? You're all set then!

Regarding thread color, I have a custom strap (Toshi) which is about 10 years old.
The color is Papaya (Brown) and the stitching is Cream.
I have always regretted how the cream stitching (but mine is full length, your strap would have much less) looks somewhat even more "dirty" when I clean and condition the strap. I really wish I had gone with grey stitching, rather than cream, as the grey would also look great with the Damasko DA36 case, and the stitching would have aged better. Rich Beard can switch the stitching out, so I think I will have him do that after the holidays..

Regarding your strap, with that beautiful, minimal white dial, if it were my choice I would stay away from the off-white stitching, and go with the brown that most closely matches the strap brown. I think more restrained (less contrast) is very appropriate for that watch, but your taste might be completely different.


Toshi Papaya with Cream stitching


Toshi Papaya with Grey stitching


----------



## djdust12

Sinn 104 in the desert


----------



## Lornholio

cadenza said:


> Regarding your strap, with that beautiful, minimal white dial, if it were my choice I would stay away from the off-white stitching, and go with the brown that most closely matches the strap brown. I think more restrained (less contrast) is very appropriate for that watch, but your taste might be completely different.


Yes, 100% agreed. Matching the thread colour to the strap would be ideal but the custom strap maker I have been speaking to only has a lighter brown (almost sandy orange) and a dark chocolate brown. He has suggested the lighter brown as the best for this leather, but minimal contrast is what I'm aiming for now as you suggested, so will likely go for the dark brown. The Chromexcel is going to darken with age after all.

Looking forward to getting the strap anyway! I love custom things but always obsess over the tiny details!


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice! I don't think light can escape Sinn's black dials. They are so incredibly black. I really like the contrasting red. Looks great!


The hydro in particular has an "wet inky" black, something to behold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Do you like this watch on any of these straps or do you think, just leave it on the bracelet?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

41Mets said:


> Do you like this watch on any of these straps or do you think, just leave it on the bracelet?


Yes.

Third strap or the bracelet, IMO.


----------



## Stargazer735

41Mets said:


> Do you like this watch on any of these straps or do you think, just leave it on the bracelet?


Bracelet.

Gap between the strap and the case is too big, in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

41Mets said:


> Do you like this watch on any of these straps or do you think, just leave it on the bracelet?


My vote:
1. Bracelet, by far.
2. Top strap #1 (Chronissimo style, but _only_ if the strap shoulders do not extend past the lugs).
3. Bottom strap #3 (with red stitching).
4. Middle strap #2 (with no stitching).

Honestly, none of the straps support the rugged nature of the watch like the bracelet does.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

41Mets said:


> Do you like this watch on any of these straps or do you think, just leave it on the bracelet?


I think it looks best on the bracelet. The third strap is nice and I appreciate the red stitching, but it is just made for a bracelet I think. If anything, I think a nice distressed strap would go well with it.


----------



## eblackmo

857









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealer-1

H2O Mono , Silver Sandwich Dial , bronze module


----------



## dealer-1

Kalmar1 MOP STEALTH BEZEL


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## M6TT F

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

41Mets said:


> Do you like this watch on any of these straps or do you think, just leave it on the bracelet?


1st and 3rd. Maybe 3rd a little better with those lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday

NOMOS Metro!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## cadenza

jarlleif said:


>


Beautiful photograph.
Where is the location; Joshua Tree?


----------



## Dimy

Tutima for today:


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## Sir-Guy

tsteph12 said:


> View attachment 13739379


Wow, that's very clean. It seems extremely legible. How do you like it? I've been considering a Stowa...the high contrast between dial and hands is very appealing.


----------



## tsteph12

Sir-Guy said:


> Wow, that's very clean. It seems extremely legible. How do you like it? I've been considering a Stowa...the high contrast between dial and hands is very appealing.


Love it so far! Posted over on Mühle Glashutte forum.


----------



## kcotham

inlanding said:


> These are all a joy to wear!
> 
> Glen


I really like that Stowa with the blued hands and white face, what model is that?


----------



## cadenza

kcotham said:


> I really like that Stowa with the blued hands and white face, what model is that?


I'm not the owner but that Stowa with the red "12" is a Stowa Marine Original Limited Edition 80th Anniversary (MOLE I). Beautiful watches, but only 80 were produced (in 2008).

This is a good resource/reference for Stowa Limited Editions; the MOLE I is down near the page bottom:
The Stowa Enthusiasts: The Ultimate Archive: Stowa Limited Editions


----------



## kcotham

cadenza said:


> I'm not the owner but that Stowa with the red "12" is a Stowa Marine Original Limited Edition 80th Anniversary (MOLE I). Beautiful watches, but only 80 were produced (in 2008).
> 
> This is a good resource/reference for Stowa Limited Editions; the MOLE I is down near the page bottom:
> The Stowa Enthusiasts: The Ultimate Archive: Stowa Limited Editions


OH, that's too bad. They should bring that red 12 back. I'd definitely save up for one of those! Thanks for the information.

Vielen dank!


----------



## cadenza

kcotham said:


> OH, that's too bad. They should bring that red 12 back. I'd definitely save up for one of those! Thanks for the information.
> 
> Vielen dank!


Yes, it is a very nice watch indeed.

I'm not sure if the Stowa MOLE I was affiliated or not, but I remember that around that time at least several brands offered limited editions of their watches, with red "12"s or top markers. It had something to do with supporting "Doctors Without Borders" iirc.

The Hentschel H2 Hafenmeisters are gorgeous too (but I don't think these were in any way connected to "DWB"). Auto or hand; steel, bronze or platinum; just fantastic. To me, the purest stripped-down iterations of marine watches along with Dornbluth. But the most I will ever be able to afford on these are the free photos on the internet.


----------



## EnderW

Jaeger & Benzinger


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## troyr1

Beautiful day for Muhle Glashutte!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

cadenza said:


> Beautiful photograph.
> Where is the location; Joshua Tree?


Thanks for the complement. Yes I took it on the hidden valley trail in Joshua Tree. You couldn't ask for a better background.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## Mr.Jones82

I always prefer bracelets, but I feel like this would look great on a strap


----------



## Tickythebull

Chrono









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

Have a good Christmas everyone!


----------



## cadenza

jarlleif said:


> Thanks for the complement. Yes I took it on the hidden valley trail in Joshua Tree. You couldn't ask for a better background.


Indeed not. I thought I recognized the place!
I love JT. We camp and ride our road bicycles out there a lot. It is a great place to ride, actually.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## kingblackbolt

Merry Christmas to all! Will be wearing my Damasko DB4 for the holidays


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Merry Christmas!

German watch, with German crèche, circa 1965:









(And through no plan of my own, by pure coincidence, my loop of Christmas carols is playing a German carol at this very instant, "O Tannenbaum.")


----------



## barutanseijin

I liked the reflection of the trees on the crystal :


----------



## EnderW

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13746179


Stunning. Now why the heck is there no detailed review and photo essay for us to appreciate this custom beauty.
I want to see the rear (of the watch that is)


----------



## eblackmo

EnderW said:


> Stunning. Now why the heck is there no detailed review and photo essay for us to appreciate this custom beauty.
> I want to see the rear (of the watch that is)


Some movement shots tapatalk admittedly....









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred

Max Bill. Iconic


----------



## BigFatFred

Can’t stop photographing this beauty


----------



## Fellows

Gorgeous! It works so well on that bracelet as well.


----------



## alex79

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I always prefer bracelets, but I feel like this would look great on a strap
> View attachment 13743255


Love the clean sporty vibes of it 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Have a nice day guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

GOSSG today after a five day break


----------



## Sir-Guy

alex79 said:


> Have a nice day guys


That's quite superb. I really like how they did the AM/PM indicators for each one. Very clean and intuitive.


----------



## a to the k

no wrist, sorry - but a new to me Chronograph by Junghans: Max Bill Chronoscope


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The blackout Sinn U1 S.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## GoBuffs11

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I always prefer bracelets, but I feel like this would look great on a strap
> View attachment 13743255


Maybe mesh?


----------



## jaychung

Day hike with the ezm3!


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Liam0062

. Hi all. New member. Happy New Years!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## GoBuffs11

New strap!


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## tommyboy31

Laco Leipzig


----------



## 41Mets

Costco lighting. The best.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## gooter

41Mets said:


> Costco lighting. The best.


Good choice!


----------



## 41Mets

gooter said:


> Good choice!


Good choice back. That one just felt too small in my wrist.


----------



## gooter

41Mets said:


> Good choice back. That one just felt too small in my wrist.


I prefer the look of yours, to be honest. But the size was the determining factor for me. Glad there are choices!


----------



## 41Mets

gooter said:


> I prefer the look of yours, to be honest. But the size was the determining factor for me. Glad there are choices!


I did never see the green no date in person, but I had tried on the no date in a few of the others and determined that it was just too small. I would have liked to get the less expensive model, even though I love having a date on my watches. In the end, if money was not a factor, I'm happy with the one I have. Where did you pick yours up?


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Good choice back. That one just felt too small in my wrist.


For him, I don't think the size could be any more perfect.


----------



## SteamJ

At the National Videogame Museum.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghaied

Junghans Max Bill on a Hirsch strap - one of my two German watches.


----------



## Shanghaied

View attachment 13774801


Junghans Max Bill on a Hirsch strap - one of my two German watches.


----------



## cdustercc

A little Damasko with my coffee.


----------



## jarlleif

A nice pic I snapped at a coffee shop a week or two ago.


----------



## claus1100xx

Profile of a Junghans Chronoscope










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteamJ

Beautiful day today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

Getting some wheat fertilized this morning and keeping the operation on time with the Damasko DA46.


----------



## cadenza

cdustercc said:


> Getting some wheat fertilized this morning and keeping the operation on time with the Damasko DA46.
> 
> View attachment 13781399


cduster = cropduster?

Very nice photograph!


----------



## cdustercc

cadenza said:


> cduster = cropduster?
> 
> Very nice photograph!


Yes, you have correctly guessed my vocation as well as the source of my online user name. We have a man out, so I get to fill in on the ground crew today, which is a nice change of pace.

Thanks for the compliment on the photo, it was somewhat of an accident. The iPhone was set on HDR and the natural shot was really backlit and blown out. I darkened it just a little and somehow the foreground came out looking like a picture and the background like a painting. Here is how it started.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

2 Germans


----------



## michael_m

EZM 1.1 at night


----------



## Everyworks

Sinning


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fbdyws6

alex79 said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Great looking watch!


----------



## GUTuna

Junghans Meister Driver Chronoscope - New to me!


----------



## brminpin

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## jarlleif




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## joeabroad




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoelBarrett

-
Joel Barrett
Atlanta, GA


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Beautiful day for a walk.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

Am Freitag kam dieser aus Amsterdam an.


----------



## weklund

*... Tutima FX UTC ...*






















​


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bladerunnersj27

My daily wear Tutima Flieger Chronograph 1941


----------



## jdelcue

Nomos Club 701


----------



## 41Mets

Dekla handwind flieger


----------



## Kmcmichael

Limes 112


----------



## wtma

Not on the wrist, but I can't stand not to post this.


----------



## JacobC

wtma said:


> Not on the wrist, but I can't stand not to post this.


REPORTED


----------



## cadenza

JacobC said:


> REPORTED


What does "REPORTED" mean?


----------



## JacobC

cadenza said:


> What does "REPORTED" mean?


I was joking about reporting them to the moderators because the watch wasn't on a wrist.


----------



## cadenza

JacobC said:


> I was joking about reporting them to the moderators because the watch wasn't on a wrist.


Oh, yikes, my sincere apologies!

I saw some other notation ("Infractions 1/0") under another poster's name (don't know what that means either) and then saw this "REPORTED" and...well, paranoid times lead to paranoid thoughts, sadly.

I'm glad it was just a funny (on your part) mistake (on my part) about only a watch, and a very nice watch at that.

Please do not turn me in to the authorities for this, my own infraction! ;-)


----------



## wkw

weklund said:


> *... Tutima FX UTC ...*
> 
> View attachment 13799677
> 
> 
> View attachment 13800255
> 
> 
> View attachment 13801885​


I really like Tutima FX line. They're just beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## TgeekB

41Mets said:


> Dekla handwind flieger


Nice! Open or closed back?
First Dekla I've seen on here besides our famous German watch expert.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

Sinn 556A, takin a break from the Fine Link


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## corybantic

Nomos


----------



## corybantic

And Stowa


----------



## tommy_boy

New strap for the Marine.


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## Sebast975

Stowa Antea Klassik KS


----------



## Njnjcfp88

“Alles klar, Herr Kommisar?


----------



## eblackmo

It's Irish whiskey and Schaumburg Watch time with awesome retro second Retrolateur.


----------



## Brucy

Love the lume on this Laco


----------



## motzbueddel

Flieger Friday! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bladerunnersj27

My Sinn quartz diver


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The U1 on a dark snowy day here in Denver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Snapped this pic while traveling yesterday...


----------



## unsub073




----------



## harry_flashman

First morning out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Enjoying the Nomos


----------



## gyrotourbillon007




----------



## SteamJ

Super watch.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Go


----------



## harry_flashman

Meine Deutschen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Metro Silvercut


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Sir-Guy

cerberus63 said:


> View attachment 13817439
> 
> Metro Silvercut


That's sharp. Haven't seen too many of these yet. I like how fine the seconds hand is; it's so thin! Must be a pleasure to watch in motion.


----------



## oso2276

Damasko DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc




----------



## jam karet

harry_flashman said:


> Meine Deutschen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimy

Aristo Titanium for today.


----------



## harry_flashman

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Would look even better with your EZM1...


----------



## Jasper110

Must pour more coffee....


----------



## Armchair

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 13817479


Love this Sinn. Are the hands and markers blued?


----------



## harry_flashman

Armchair said:


> Love this Sinn. Are the hands and markers blued?


I got to see this one in person recently - it is very sharp. The hands and applied markers are black. It reminded me a lot of the color and layout of my polar Explorer II.


----------



## RedFroggy

Laco Augsburg type A, Hergestellt in Deutschland


----------



## ferro01

VDB dresser


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

J&B. Amazing handiwork from Baden-Baden.


----------



## drhr

Hard to catch the subtle beauty of this 'un, sometimes white, sometimes flaky silver, playing around with the newest one in . . .


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

drhr said:


> Hard to catch the subtle beauty of this 'un, sometimes white, sometimes flaky silver, playing around with the newest one in . . .


Wow, that is spectacular. Another wonderful addition to your collection. Congratulations!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bendodds360

This one photographs well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Bringing some color into this cold and grey wintersday.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

DA









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

drhr said:


> Hard to catch the subtle beauty of this 'un . . .


You seem to have managed! What a nice piece.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## SteamJ

DMCBanshee said:


>


Beautiful piece. I occasionally wonder if I should put my SS Seatime Prodiver out for trade for a titanium since I love the fully blasted finish of the titanium but I worry that I'll regret it since I love mine so much.


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 Copper









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 356 Copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


What a dial! And you've found an excellent strap to complement it.


----------



## eblackmo

Currently watching the Australia vs Sri Lanka test match. It's called test cricket because a game can go for up to 5 days. This one is a day/night test. When the sun goes down the lights get turned on and the teams keep playing and I keep drinking beer. :-!


----------



## awarren82

jarlleif said:


> What a dial! And you've found an excellent strap to complement it.


That dial is fire


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Tutima DI300 titanium


----------



## jonathanp77

jarlleif said:


> What a dial! And you've found an excellent strap to complement it.


Thanks. Glad you like it. If you're interested, the strap is called the Roadmaster strap from bandrbands.com










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

It's yummy every time I look 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

jarlleif said:


> What a dial! And you've found an excellent strap to complement it.


The dial is gorgeous but I've never seen this watch look better. Beautiful!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 356 Copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Never seen this look better. Hmmm... I think the strap legit makes this watch.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine80

My first two Germans, but I'm not sure if I'm going to keep them.


----------



## KevL




----------



## Tickythebull

DA









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SteamJ

Unquestionably the best sushi I've had in North America and as good as anything I had in Japan. We had to wait 2 months for our reservations but well worth it.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This morning and tonight









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

I seem to keep coming back to German watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

Me gusta, me gusta.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I picked this beauty up on the way home


----------



## Horoticus

Jeep99dad said:


> I picked this beauty up on the way home


Is this the new "Horology and Hops" retail store? :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad

Horoticus said:


> Is this the new "Horology and Hops" retail store? :-d


 no but i always have beer or whiskey when I visit him which is pretty much every week


----------



## iceman767

Stowa Flieger on Rivet Bracelet









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 this morning. So glad I got off the fence and picked this up. Something different and cool history behind the owner.


----------



## Horoticus

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13845411


Hey bigclive - What brand is this? Looks great!


----------



## MIsparty

Nauticfish








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mannyac123

uts


----------



## WorthTheWrist

An old hand-winder.


----------



## jarlleif

Happy Mittwoch everyone!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## melb

Time for some grip exercise 🙂


----------



## Stretch44

Hey all, new to the forum. Just picked up a Graf Zeppelin LZ129 Moonphase and put a Barton Alligator Navy Blue band. I've got the watch bug now and am looking at getting an automatic in the near future. I've only owned quartz and am about to dive into the world of timepieces!


----------



## iceman767

Marine Chrono









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## iceman767

AS









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sgman

Got my hand on this piece of beauty (Nomos Tangente 35 power reserve) few days back. So in awe of its beauty that i feel unworthy and cant pull off this beast at all.


----------



## tommyboy31

Laco Leipzig


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> I picked this beauty up on the way home












Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

yum!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That dial


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Happy to see more Alexander Shorokhoff watches in this thread. Such an underrated brand, beautiful inside-out.


----------



## wkw

ARCHIMEDE Pilot 39mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

ARCHIMEDE Pilot 42B









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greggm




----------



## MikeVG




----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sir-Guy

TgeekB said:


>


Nice! I like the hands and the railroad minutes track. Cool watch.


----------



## TgeekB

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice! I like the hands and the railroad minutes track. Cool watch.


Thanks.
Just received it today from another WUS member.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

I freaking love this watch


----------



## BTO




----------



## rizjac

Schaumburg AQM Titanium Bullfrog


----------



## SteamJ

German weekend.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn EZM2 hydro









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## oso2276

Sinn









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

GO









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition LE









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

oso2276 said:


> Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


Love these. Thoroughly enjoy mine on a nice leather


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's freaking awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wore this beauty all day today at the office


----------



## alex79

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore this beauty all day today at the office


Cool watch Brice 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore this beauty all day today at the office


I'm envious of the watch, and the office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Another day with the Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2. I only brought one office watch with me on this trip. It's actually somewhat of a "freeing" experience


----------



## djcoronel

glashutte original for a rainy day!


----------



## djcoronel

stowa <3


----------



## cadenza

_Stowa Marine Original under moonlight._


_Stowa Marine Original under sunlight._


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## iceman767

Stowa on bracelet


----------



## WatchBandit.com

NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date on our blue 2-piece Nato :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13866157


I love these. Can I see the back pls


----------



## Jeep99dad

Again...


----------



## unsub073




----------



## cadenza

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13866157


Still killing me softly I see. :-!

Is that strap blue or black?
If blue, what strap is it?


----------



## watchmatician

Peekaboo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

After seeing Brice's photos, had a chance to try on some of these in person. I really like the glocker but I don't love the price. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahuna

Sinn 857. Will be going to the brushed tegimented bracelet instead of the black.


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> After seeing Brice's photos, had a chance to try on some of these in person. I really like the glocker but I don't love the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Love it. May be my next one. 
If you want one let me know my guy can get you a good deal if your AD can't.


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it. May be my next one.
> If you want one let me know my guy can get you a good deal if your AD can't.


I would love to hear what that deal would be. I don't have a relationship with the AD who sells these. Love the rainbow, the inlaid mother of pearl, and the alarm feature

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> I would love to hear what that deal would be. I don't have a relationship with the AD who sells these. Love the rainbow, the inlaid mother of pearl, and the alarm feature
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'll PM you when i get the price


----------



## schrop

Iconic Sixties today


----------



## Batchelor22

New arrival, have wanted this one for a while, debated a while between the white and blue dial, happy with the choice I made. Think it looks pretty great on this custom Ostrich leg strap.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## alex79

Hello from Jakarta 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

tedwu said:


> Peekaboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Almost looks like a colorized photo on this gloomy morning.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## melb

iceman767 said:


> Marine Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yeahhhhh.... boy. nice braclet.


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> Almost looks like a colorized photo on this gloomy morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'm in love


----------



## Jeep99dad

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13868859
> View attachment 13868861


wow. That backside


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm in love


Awe, I love you, too!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop

Rain, rain go away.


----------



## schrop

Rain, rain go away.


----------



## Rififi

Stowa pre-Antea c. 1937


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st on English Tan Dublin


----------



## LdnJack

Elysee Vintage Master 80545


----------



## eblackmo

cadenza said:


> Still killing me softly I see. :-!
> 
> Is that strap blue or black?
> If blue, what strap is it?


It's a grey OEM Strap.


----------



## cadenza

eblackmo said:


> It's a grey OEM Strap.


I wasn't even thinking grey but looking closer now I can see it is.
Beautiful, it looks very elegant.

Do you have other views showing the dial but also more of the strap, to see the color clearly?


----------



## Ike2

Stowa. I love this watch.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Headed to a GTG with the Alexander Shorokhoff and a dozen packed up


----------



## a to the k

New DEKLA Pilot watch, old radium, B-type, handwinding, running +1s/d:


----------



## a to the k

one more of DEKLA Flieger old radium:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GoBuffs11

Just swapped dials and hands to make a 39mm H Archimede...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo

cadenza said:


> I wasn't even thinking grey but looking closer now I can see it is.
> Beautiful, it looks very elegant.
> 
> Do you have other views showing the dial but also more of the strap, to see the color clearly?


----------



## GoBuffs11

Still this


----------



## arejay101

Nomos Tetra in Yellow Gold


----------



## Barnstormer

New to me Sinn 142 St D1


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Teaching voice lessons









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Cheers guys 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JacobC

First day at a new facility!


----------



## a to the k

DEKLA Flieger B old radium - handwinding


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## trueairspeed

TGIF! Have a relaxing and enjoyable weekend everybody...


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jonathanp77

Junghans 1955 Flieger Chronograph LE









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

Ace x Nomos Club Campus Amsterdam on a new nato strap.










I love the suede strap, but it needed something a bit sportier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Côte d'Azur Blue today:


----------



## 41Mets

GO today. Will probably not wear this much this week being in a confined space with lots of posts and electronics around. Many banging opportunities.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150

41Mets said:


> GO today. Will probably not wear this much this week being in a confined space with lots of posts and electronics around. Many banging opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


So nice. What ref is it?


----------



## StufflerMike

datbme150 said:


> So nice. What ref is it?


Let me google this for you: 2-39-47-04-02-04


----------



## 41Mets

Not sure of a reference number, but is the Glashütte Original Senator Sixties Panodate 2018 edition grren

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150

stuffler said:


> Let me google this for you: 2-39-47-04-02-04


How about model, smarty


----------



## StufflerMike

Product name: Sixties Panorama Date
Launch year: 2018 (annual edition)
Reference number: 1-39-47-04-02-04
Movement: Automatic movement Calibre 39-47, exquisitely finished
Functions: Central hour, minute and second, second stop, Panorama Date
Power reserve: 40 hours (± 5 %)
Case: Polished stainless steel, sapphire crystal front and bottom glass, waterproof up to 3 bar
Dimensions: Diameter: 42.0 mm, height: 12.4 mm
Dial: domed, with embossing, varnished green/black with dégradé effect
Additional details: watch design inspired by the Glashütte watches from the 1960s
Strap: Calfskin leather strap black, stainless steel buckle


----------



## StufflerMike

datbme150 said:


> How about model, smarty


I could have googled this for you as well but you asked for the reference no and you got the reference no.


----------



## datbme150

stuffler said:


> Product name: Sixties Panorama Date
> Launch year: 2018 (annual edition)
> Reference number: 1-39-47-04-02-04
> Movement: Automatic movement Calibre 39-47, exquisitely finished
> Functions: Central hour, minute and second, second stop, Panorama Date
> Power reserve: 40 hours (± 5 %)
> Case: Polished stainless steel, sapphire crystal front and bottom glass, waterproof up to 3 bar
> Dimensions: Diameter: 42.0 mm, height: 12.4 mm
> Dial: domed, with embossing, varnished green/black with dégradé effect
> Additional details: watch design inspired by the Glashütte watches from the 1960s
> Strap: Calfskin leather strap black, stainless steel buckle


Thank you sir expert


----------



## StufflerMike

datbme150 said:


> Thank you sir expert


No prob, smarty.


----------



## TgeekB

Let’s not derail a great thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

JacobC said:


> First day at a new facility!


Not to derail the thread, but I work at a place with those same awful scrubs.... seriously, the color is hideous. Attached an old picture for proof. ;-) Nice watch by the way! I love the colors on that model.


----------



## JacobC

jarlleif said:


> Not to derail the thread, but I work at a place with those same awful scrubs.... seriously, the color is hideous. Attached an old picture for proof. ;-) Nice watch by the way! I love the colors on that model.


Nice Sinn! I feel your pain. Luckily we are transitioning to navy this year


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 LE, their stock strap is so soft too. I've really enjoyed this one and may end up getting another one. 
Have a great day.


----------



## mrbrianchu

Me and my metro at the Sea of Galilee!


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## jaychung

Desk diving...


----------



## R.Squire

eblackmo said:


> cadenza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't even thinking grey but looking closer now I can see it is.
> Beautiful, it looks very elegant.
> 
> Do you have other views showing the dial but also more of the strap, to see the color clearly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13883441
Click to expand...

Wow. That's awesome


----------



## Dimy

Junkers 'First Atlantic Flight' titanium chrono.


----------



## alex79

Jeep99dad said:


> Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 LE, their stock strap is so soft too. I've really enjoyed this one and may end up getting another one.
> Have a great day.


Sympa cette montre Brice !
Tu ne postes plus dans le subforum français, reviens 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Today's contribution 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JackFliegeruhr104

Chronoscoping today


----------



## JacobC

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damasko bracelets and cases always look photoshopped with that insane metal treatment.


----------



## DaleEArnold

Put this on ONLY to get a Wrist Shot..After bought it just sits in the winder !!


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy


----------



## DaleEArnold

Not a Wrist shot but German anyway


----------



## mebiuspower

View attachment 13917175


----------



## Batchelor22

On a nice new band. Ostrich and contrast stitching.


----------



## kerobert

VOLLMER W217 WINGED MIDNIGHT SWISS AUTOMATIC WITH LUMINOUS DIAL, HIRSCH LIBERTY STRAP









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian




----------



## nodnar

Batchelor22 said:


> On a nice new band. Ostrich and contrast stitching.


Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

kerobert said:


> VOLLMER W217 WINGED MIDNIGHT SWISS AUTOMATIC WITH LUMINOUS DIAL, HIRSCH LIBERTY STRAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


THANK YOU FOR SHARING. MUCH WOW.


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand FO 24 Hours 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## nodnar

Back on the MN or EO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist

.


----------



## Jeep99dad

alex79 said:


> Sympa cette montre Brice !
> Tu ne postes plus dans le subforum français, reviens
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Merci Alex  c'est devenu ma préférée avec la Zenith LE. Je ne porte quasiment plus la Balncpain en fait. 
D'accord je vais y retourner


----------



## Jeep99dad

alex79 said:


> Today's contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


La grande classe, mec. Alors c'est la bonne ? Tu la gardes?


----------



## Jeep99dad

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 13917175


That's gorgeous


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff to start the work week
I like it so much that I am thinking of getting another one


----------



## alex79

Jeep99dad said:


> La grande classe, mec. Alors c'est la bonne ? Tu la gardes?


Merci merci 
Elle est toujours là après presqu'une année, c'est beaucoup de jours... C'est safe maintenant 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## vwtech

My fist German just arrived.


----------



## ldo123

nodnar said:


> Back on the MN or EO


I really love the look of the Sinn UX-series but having read so many reports about problems with this watch series (especially after getting it serviced), I've decided to not buy a Sinn UX. Beautiful watch though!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## MKN

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 13931159


Thats a Wild watch. Wristshot perhaps?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

ldo123 said:


> I really love the look of the Sinn UX-series but having read so many reports about problems with this watch series (especially after getting it serviced), I've decided to not buy a Sinn UX. Beautiful watch though!


Thanks, haven't had mine serviced yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

vwtech said:


> My fist German just arrived.


Congratulations  beautiful piece


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 which I really can't stay away from too long. Loving it and wears great too. 
Have a good evening 
Brice


----------



## wtma




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 903 St B E 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## GoBuffs11

Not a German watch but a new German Staib mesh!


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend




----------



## JacobC

autofiend said:


>


Is that a Timeless Club? I don't recall seeing that colorway without a date.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend

JacobC said:


> Is that a Timeless Club? I don't recall seeing that colorway without a date.


Yeah, it's a Timeless Club II.


----------



## jarlleif

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one. I thought about picking a used one up once upon a time.


----------



## wkw

Thanks. I like this piece much as well. It’s quite unique in my opinion.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Jaeger & Benziger. Sometimes I wish I can wear it both ways. Stunning hand built dial and highly decorated movement ... love the German 3/4 plate ....


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Olobstur

Haven't posted on any of the forums, but there are some nice pieces on this thread.

Inspired, so here it goes..

View attachment 13945357


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

MadsNilsson said:


> Thats a Wild watch. Wristshot perhaps?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 13946271


That really is something else. Thanks for posting !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

DA46 on olive zulu


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Jaeger & Benziger. Sometimes I wish I can wear it both ways. Stunning hand built black rhodium and rose gold dial and then there’s the highly decorated movement ... love the German 3/4 plate ....


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Pics of J&B


----------



## karesz501

My beloved NOMOS Tetra Neomatik with the new silvercut dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Yum yum









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Which one should I wear tomorrow? It's a tough decision but at least both outcomes are great!


----------



## Horoticus

jarlleif said:


> Which one should I wear tomorrow? It's a tough decision but at least both outcomes are great!


Left wrist, Sinn; right wrist, Guinand. Done! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning
Wearing the Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 this morning. 
I absolutely love this watch, the dial, colors, hand engraved/decorated calibre, the crown...


----------



## jarlleif

Horoticus said:


> Left wrist, Sinn; right wrist, Guinand. Done! :-!


I do that some nights when I don't want them to wind down!


----------



## xqsme

Original Hanhart. 1944. Keeps atomic clock time. Love it!


----------



## Freshpow78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

jarlleif said:


> I do that some nights when I don't want them to wind down!


Instead of handwinding


----------



## eblackmo

...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Rokovakian

I call this my Nomhans (Nomos/Junghans hybrid).


----------



## Armchair

I decided to change the strap on my Chronoscope. I was never convinced by the stock tan strap, although I'm not completely smitten by this one either. The 21mm lugs limit the choice unfortunately. We'll see how it settles in to the watch box.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 this morning. 
Have a great day


----------



## Ike2

My faithful sterile Stowa today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

From Germany, shot in Germany ... the NOMOS Tangente with an ocean blue WB Original suede strap - perfect match with the blue hands!








_Photo: Julia Gorius photography
_


----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

xqsme said:


> Original Hanhart. 1944. Keeps atomic clock time. Love it!
> View attachment 13955385


WoW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date on grey 2-piece double braided Perlon


----------



## sonyman99




----------



## yngrshr

WatchBandit.com said:


> NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date on grey 2-piece double braided Perlon
> 
> View attachment 13969247


Gorgeous. Currently debating on an Ahoi Atlantik (no date) vs the new dark blue Orion 41 Neomatik w/ date.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On vacation with this









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

The glass is so clear, on sunny days I feel like I can reach right through and scratch the dial


----------



## Jrsaleh




----------



## Jeep99dad

Just picked this up from my AD on the way home and love it 













































Was hard to decide. Had been looking at the green my AD but had him get a blue one to compare. It arrived and glad I waited to see both. Very difficult decision


----------



## nodnar

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked this up from my AD on the way home and love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was hard to decide. Had been looking at the green my AD but had him get a blue one to compare. It arrived and glad I waited to see both. Very difficult decision


Nice, very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

nodnar said:


> Nice, very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Still with the new Alexander Shorokhoff midnight Sixty-three 
Really love the rose gold hands and numerals on the deep blue dial


----------



## boatswain

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you
> 
> Still with the new Alexander Shorokhoff midnight Sixty-three
> Really love the rose gold hands and numerals on the deep blue dial


Great choice on the blue

What a great shade and depth.


----------



## Jeep99dad

boatswain said:


> Great choice on the blue
> 
> What a great shade and depth.


Thanks buddy I'm loving this brand and have been looking at a few like the Lucky 8 and this Sixty-three. I am very blessed to have been able to get this blue beauty.


----------



## hun23

Flieger today


----------



## umarrajs

Awaiting Summer:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Sinn


----------



## LARufCTR

For St. Paddy's Day the Ti will help make sure my arm doesn't fatigue prematurely from the 12oz curls.


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## joeabroad




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

eblackmo said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Really having a sweet spot for this one, nice design and proportions 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Hv à fab day guys









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

Tourby Lawless.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Alexander Shorokhoff sixty-three


----------



## Higs




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clint69

My first German...


----------



## DavidNYC

GO Senator moonphase panorama


----------



## jake_2m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Grey scrubs calling out for a little bit of man jewelry today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 for me....


----------



## jarlleif




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Yesterday's pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Sinn 556 a


----------



## Maddog1970

Nomos club datum atlantik for this evening.....


----------



## JacobC

Maddog1970 said:


> Nomos club datum atlantik for this evening.....
> 
> View attachment 14002137


What color would you say that strap is? I find the combo pretty fetching.


----------



## watchdadda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mattsbeers

My little Max Bill.


----------



## CoachRockne

My blue Muhle City Automatic:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

Tangente Tuesday


----------



## StufflerMike

A Baselworld wrist shot. Tutima Patria Steel.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## LDoc

Glashütte Original Senator Navigator WorldView Ref. 39-47-07-07-04


----------



## LDoc

Glashütte Original Senator Chronograph Ref. 39-31-34-42-04


----------



## Fokstom

DA36


----------



## boatswain

Thrilled to be joining with my first German watch!

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Fokstom

Sinn 856 b-uhr


----------



## Hammermountain

The new dude


----------



## Hammermountain

The new dude


----------



## TgeekB

boatswain said:


> Thrilled to be joining with my first German watch!
> 
> Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain




----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## 74notserpp

Pioneer One LE









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sir-Guy

74notserpp said:


> Pioneer One LE


I like this quite a bit. The hand length and contrast makes it look really fast and intuitive to read at a glance. How's the bezel action on these? Nice photo.


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa Flieger Verus Sport 43


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## LDoc

.
MUHLE GLASHUTTE Seebataillon GMT 45mm Automatic Watch - M1-28-62-KB


----------



## 74notserpp

Sir-Guy said:


> I like this quite a bit. The hand length and contrast makes it look really fast and intuitive to read at a glance. How's the bezel action on these? Nice photo.


Thank you. The bezel is very smooth to turn with no clicking, and is bi directional. There is enough resistance that it will not move on its own.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

74notserpp said:


> Thank you. The bezel is very smooth to turn with no clicking, and is bi directional. There is enough resistance that it will not move on its own.


Cool, thanks for the comment!


----------



## nodnar

At the boys ball game









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Tourby 40 ⭐


----------



## McCarthy




----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Sixty-three to start the work week


----------



## sci

The gift for my birthday (today) from the wifey  Nomos Sundial. No wrist-shot possible.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## nodnar

Another ball game









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blobtech




----------



## Sir-Guy

I like it, @blobtech. I've never seen that one before. Looks like a nice, clean design. Pretty cool.


----------



## blobtech

Sir-Guy said:


> I like it, @blobtech. I've never seen that one before. Looks like a nice, clean design. Pretty cool.


Thank you Sir-Guy

Schaumburg Bullfrog AQM Chronovision. 
It's an odd one that took a while for me to warm up to, however the fabric/rubber hybrid strap I found did the trick.
Bead blasted titanium sloped case, Sellita version of the 7750 movement, 20atm water resistance rating

Review (in German)


----------



## shortyshome

Cheers 
Henrik

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## tinman143

New Watch Bandit strap just arrived from DE.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Maddog1970

Landed a German grail, to go with my oldest watch.....

Had my "regular" U1 since aug 2015.....


----------



## schnitzerphoto

My good ol' U1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend

Back to the Club this week. Love this watch.


----------



## Beach_Bum

shortyshome said:


> Cheers
> Henrik
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Love at first sight. Never heard of this brand. Hope to check some of their stuff out in upcoming trip to Germany.


----------



## JacobC

autofiend said:


> Back to the Club this week. Love this watch.


My club easily gets the most wrist time


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Love not having to hassle with the date in the morning


----------



## shortyshome

Beach_Bum said:


> Love at first sight. Never heard of this brand. Hope to check some of their stuff out in upcoming trip to Germany.


You can visit their workshop in Hamburg any day between Tuesday and Saturday. Call upfront and you may have a chance for a conversation with Andreas Hentschel, it's clearly worth it 

Cheers 
Henrik

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

boatswain said:


>


Wow  that looks real good 
New ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 Le #22 of 99. Love that yellow on the beautiful blue dial.


----------



## boatswain

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  that looks real good
> New ?


Thanks my friend 

Yup, new arrival. I thought you may like it 

There are some more pics over in the dive watch sub and I should have an in depth review out next week.

Darn tricky to photograph well though.


----------



## JacobC

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Love not having to hassle with the date in the morning
> View attachment 14030811


Wow I love this white dial


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## Maddog1970

Jeep99dad said:


> Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 Le #22 of 99. Love that yellow on the beautiful blue dial.


Oh my Jeeps, that is amazing!
Love the hint of yellow, and the way the minute hand is turned down at the end ala Zenith!
Beautiful watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Maddog1970 said:


> Oh my Jeeps, that is amazing!
> Love the hint of yellow, and the way the minute hand is turned down at the end ala Zenith!
> Beautiful watch.


Thank you  I've fallen for it and for the brand. Ended up getting a second one last month


----------



## Maddog1970

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you  I've fallen for it and for the brand. Ended up getting a second one last month


Just took a peek at their website, and wow, some crazy good looking watches there!.....

May have dip my toe in.....


----------



## Maddog1970

In he meantime, still this......going to try it on a Borealis ISO tomorrow...


----------



## 74notserpp

Morning sun and U1B T









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Another German to close the day


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## joeabroad

Tourby Silver Marine 40 (40.5 actually, but who's counting?)


----------



## Maddog1970

On a black Borealis iso, with isofrane buckle....


----------



## boatswain

Maddog1970 said:


> On a black Borealis iso, with isofrane buckle....
> 
> View attachment 14034811
> View attachment 14034813


That looks great.


----------



## Maddog1970

As I have time on my hands right now, figured I'd go 100% German....

U1 SE, on a Steinhart strap with a Dievas buckle.......kinda like this combo!


----------



## frankier

Still a great looke after all these years... Like the old Tutimas better


----------



## wtma

The A-35, Damasko inhouse auto movement


----------



## SteamJ

I never get tired of this one.


----------



## Maddog1970

2 piece bond Nato on the U1 today...


----------



## gooter

GO









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Airquotes

Damasko DC66 on bracelet


----------



## Airquotes

Damasko DC66 on bracelet


----------



## Ottone

Nomos Glashütte


----------



## JacobC

Archimede Anti-Mag from the other day but happy with how this photo turned out.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Leather on the U1 today


----------



## Sleeptime

Nomos and a Doberman.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Maddog1970 said:


> As I have time on my hands right now, figured I'd go 100% German....
> 
> U1 SE, on a Steinhart strap with a Dievas buckle.......kinda like this combo!
> 
> View attachment 14035575


 I really like that U1


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st on Horween English Tan Dublin leather 


















Turbo says hi


----------



## Jeep99dad

gooter said:


> GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


 that's gorgeous


----------



## davidham

Brand new good things!


----------



## boatswain




----------



## hun23

Sherman tree


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Tourby


----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## hun23

Stowa again


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

boatswain said:


>


The finish on the tail of the seconds hand looks a bit spotty is that the picture ?


----------



## boatswain

jmanlay said:


> The finish on the tail of the seconds hand looks a bit spotty is that the picture ?


There is a matte texture to the charcoal counter weight but I think it looks odd in the picture due to light and dust.

In person I wouldn't say it is spotty. Looks very even to my naked eye


----------



## byhsu

My Damasko DC80


----------



## DrGonzo

davidham said:


> Brand new good things!


Striking

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DC80 Black/Orange, Berlin, S1 Oranienburg-Wannsee


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAFO

Nice!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepas

Archimede Flieger Chronograph 









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning

Wearing my Alexander Shorokhoff sixty three today. Love that brand, cool designs, hand-decorated mvts, super soft straps too.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pepas said:


> Archimede Flieger Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


 I love these


----------



## JAFO

Nice. I don't have a German watch, but I am starting to think I "need" one.


----------



## nodnar

My other Sinn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 SE


----------



## Malakim




----------



## joeabroad

Vintage today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Wow, wow, wow!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladerunnersj27

My Sinn 104A St Sa G with metallic green dial on perlon strap. Matches my British racing green paint on my car.


----------



## Joshwa73

My first post. And newest addiction.


----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless 40 ⭐


----------



## TedG954




----------



## StufflerMike

TedG954 said:


> View attachment 14060303


Not a Made in Germany watch.


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## Maxma01

A watch that grows on you


----------



## Sajia32

As far as I know, this is the first wrist shot of the Limes Endurance Neptun 2 ever posted publicly online. While considering the purchase I looked all over the net and couldn't find a single photo of this model on a human wrist. So here it is.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## MKN

Sajia32 said:


> As far as I know, this is the first wrist shot of the Limes Endurance Neptun 2 ever posted publicly online. While considering the purchase I looked all over the net and couldn't find a single photo of this model on a human wrist. So here it is.
> 
> View attachment 14062739


It looks great. Most of their offerings actually do.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craigr812

Sinn 104 St Sa I - my first automatic/mechanical watch and one that will always remain in the collection


----------



## Maxma01

Those syringe hands look so good. 

Who else besides sin uses them?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Who makes that one, @wkw? I dig the all-over lume. Nice photo!


----------



## wkw

Sir-Guy said:


> Who makes that one, @wkw? I dig the all-over lume. Nice photo!


Thanks. This is an archimede pilot 39H and I like it very much.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Cool, thanks, @wkw. I was just looking at their site the other day. Will have a closer look!


----------



## vwtech

There has been a lot of love for Archimedes in this tread lately so I thought I would join in.


----------



## Malakim




----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless


----------



## Sajia32

From your other posts I know this must be the 40mm. But why does it look so big? If I didn't know better I'd think this was 45mm.


----------



## boatswain

Sajia32 said:


> From your other posts I know this must be the 40mm. But why does it look so big? If I didn't know better I'd think this was 45mm.


Yes it is the 40.

It's just the up close distortion of the camera. It often makes watches appear bigger as they are closer to the camera lens than the wrist.

This is more reflective of the size...


----------



## Metrodix




----------



## JLS36

Archimede anti mag #archimedepassaround, it's simply stunning.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

Just purchased my first Sinn. Removed some links last night and was able to wear today. Black is very black and the white is uber white. Fantastic contrast. Simple yet interesting to look at. "Floating" hands effect is very cool as well.


----------



## Metrodix

I had two requests to repost the watch in higher resolution. Also the bracelet. OK, my pleasure.














View attachment 14075749


----------



## Metrodix

I had two requests to repost the watch in higher resolution. Also the bracelet. OK, my pleasure.
View attachment 14075745

View attachment 14075747

View attachment 14075749


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## cadenza

Maxma01 said:


> Those syringe hands look so good.
> 
> Who else besides sin uses them?


They are very nice, indeed.
I know Hamilton Khaki use them too, because I'm looking at mine.

Patek has used them a lot.
Blancpain has the squared-off ones, like the Sinn diver.
Farer, J L-C, etc.

Here is one reference, here on WUS, to start:
Anyone like Syringe-style Hands?


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Sinn U1 saying Gesundheit!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

Another sunset and another day with the t1 b. 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Easter:-!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Jeep99dad

Malakim said:


>


That's nice  the LE, too. Show the back pls


----------



## Jeep99dad

boatswain said:


> Yes it is the 40.
> 
> It's just the up close distortion of the camera. It often makes watches appear bigger as they are closer to the camera lens than the wrist.
> 
> This is more reflective of the size...


That really is a beautiful diver


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 tonight


----------



## boatswain

Jeep99dad said:


> That really is a beautiful diver


Cheers 

It's a fave. Really happy I went for it.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Malakim

Jeep99dad said:


> That's nice  the LE, too. Show the back pls


Thanks!

That was the version of the Vintage 5 that has a Soviet-era Poljot 2416 automatic.










I also own the Vintage 5 variant with a Swiss Lanco 2461 manual wind movement. That one has a more elaborate movement decoration.


----------



## Malakim




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Malakim said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That was the version of the Vintage 5 that has a Soviet-era Poljot 2416 automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also own the Vintage 5 variant with a Swiss Lanco 2461 manual wind movement. That one has a more elaborate movement decoration.


Dang. That's a hot one. I have the vintage 2 and the regular sixty three with eta2892


----------



## jarlleif




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## beefeater

Nomos Orion 38 about to head into the office. Happy Wednesday all!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My latest Bauhaus -- my Bauhaus indices collection is complete. Junghans Max Bill automatic no date (actually has date but no date window) White. 

Different from my Junkers 6050 but also similar. The white is more paper white, while Junkers is cream. I should write a comparison between the two. Both are of high quality and very elegant. The lume pit distracts a bit from the overall elegance. I think it would look nicer without the lume pit.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my Alexander Shorokhoff sixty three 
Love that these guys are doing.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## Malakim




----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## SteamJ

New temp strap.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Really liking the look of this MG Panova Blau on custom dark blue leather strap from Martu with orange stitching.


----------



## Sajia32

Limes Neptun 2 on OEM Italian rubber strap (new in 2019) with titanium clasp.
First public wrist shot on the web, far as I know.


----------



## tommy_boy

U2-T today:


----------



## cadenza

DA36
Bougainvillea
Evening
Spring
Los Angeles


----------



## Radharc

Still really enjoying this guy. Been on the wrist for about a month straight at this point.


----------



## Jeep99dad

New German in the house  bought it directly from Hank of Muhle Glashütte at a watch event yesterday. There were three k wanted but budget dictated me leaving with one only  but all three were tempted. 


















I really want this one bad 








The case is phenomenal. Great slim profile.









The bronze is just fantastic


----------



## SteamJ

A









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino




----------



## Maddog1970

Jeep99dad said:


> New German in the house  bought it directly from Hank of Muhle Glashütte at a watch event yesterday. There were three k wanted but budget dictated me leaving with one only  but all three were tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want this one bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is phenomenal. Great slim profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bronze is just fantastic


SAR timer is a killer piece - congrats!.....May have to break my rotation and where mine tomorrow!

Do love me some German engineering.......wearing my favourite German Diver right now....


----------



## Jeep99dad

Maddog1970 said:


> SAR timer is a killer piece - congrats!.....May have to break my rotation and where mine tomorrow!
> 
> Do love me some German engineering.......wearing my favourite German Diver right now....
> 
> View attachment 14103535
> View attachment 14103539


Thanks  
Wow killer combo there


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Laco Zurich 861806


----------



## warsh

Jeep99dad said:


> New German in the house  bought it directly from Hank of Muhle Glashütte at a watch event yesterday. There were three k wanted but budget dictated me leaving with one only  but all three were tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want this one bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is phenomenal. Great slim profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bronze is just fantastic


If those guys would only make some 40mm cases, I'd be all in on them.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie

View attachment 2D37C22B-775B-49AA-A102-2EF1BA05E910.jpeg


----------



## Maddog1970

Muhle SAR timer for me today!


----------



## joeabroad




----------



## WorthTheWrist

Everything's so new here!


----------



## Hammermountain

Have a good one, guys!


----------



## arejay101




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## franksf

New dressier strap on my old club. I believe it works well. Thoughts/opinions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

I like it, @franksf. Looks sharp.


----------



## Mitch_1

Brand Spanking New!!


----------



## warsh

arejay101 said:


>


Wow! Quite the Nomos household.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Sir-Guy said:


> I like it, @franksf. Looks sharp.


Thanks!

Here is a new pic with different light. It is a keeper imho. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

A liitle green for today









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## StufflerMike

Pic not showing on Safari and Chrome. Looking at the Url I am sure you made something wrong.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston Grey

New Arrival!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheRoad99

The casework on the Archimede Outdoor Antimagnetic is fantastic and it looks way better in person than in photos.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman

Sinn EZM 13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Double post 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome Damasko, @Houston Grey. I dig the 12-hour bezel and the pop of color from the seconds hand.

How do you like the bracelet?


----------



## ChiILUS

Sold this well designed Mühle Seebataillon GMT and this cool Stowa Flieger Chrono for that perfect Tutima 780-73 UTC Chrono, which combines all their characteristics into a more situationally versatile watch. I couldn’t be happier. Kept the Nomos Metro which is the most satisfying of them all for its incredibly precise hands and dots, my favorite! Finally, appreciating the Nomos Lux Hermelin, with it’s beautiful color scheme and leaf hands, at a shop.


----------



## JohnM67

Nomos Club Dunkel:


----------



## joeabroad

Found my new hiking watch. Wish I could take it to the Black Forest this year!


----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## ronkatct

Max Bill. Plastic cover over crystal to prevent scratches to the sicralan coating.


----------



## Hammermountain

Campus on the mn strap. A new favorite combo


----------



## JacobC

joeabroad said:


> Found my new hiking watch. Wish I could take it to the Black Forest this year!
> 
> View attachment 14115599


Bro there's always next year!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My other White German Bauhaus.


----------



## cadenza

_Damasko DA36, "In Ara Coeli" triptych.
_
May 4, 2019.
Los Angeles, CA.
Not a cloud in the sky_ (but there is a beautiful little red/white 2-seater airplane way, way, way up there, in the center of the top middle image of the 9-square grid, heading out over the Pacific at sunset...it must be amazing to be sitting in that cockpit...)._


----------



## tinman143

Which one to wear?


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiggity

My new (to me) PML


----------



## robertpg

davidham said:


> Brand new good things!


Beauty, saw you have this up for trade. Send me a message since you can't receive any.


----------



## SteamJ

New canvas strap for the summer.


----------



## Malakim




----------



## DrGonzo

Just arrived in Playa del Carmen










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## flyingpicasso

Took the dark shell cordovan off and put a khaki NATO on. Aside from the inherent bulkiness of a NATO, I like the look. Edit: added actual wrist shot...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Sinn 6068NK


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I'm wearing my Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 today 
I love this watch, the movement of course but also the dial, the wonderful blue, bold 60 and yellow 24-hr hand


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Ragl

Archimede Outdoor has arrived for a test-drive on it's latest leg of the "Pass Around"........









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Jeep99dad

I wore one of my other German watch to finish the say yesterday


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Affordable marine watch.


----------



## Rohrkrepierer

Tutima DI 300 on SWCC Marine Nationale strap by Erika's Originals


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday from me and le cafe homies









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeabroad




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Thursday from me and le cafe homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk





wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I so need to work up the funds for a Guinand again. These are awesome.


----------



## wkw

SteamJ said:


> I so need to work up the funds for a Guinand again. These are awesome.


Thanks Steam. You would be disappointed !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

Just received the Update yesterday. Really digging it. Even though it has a slightly larger diameter than my Ahoi, it wears considerably smaller. The thickness is obviously a big part of that, but the Update also has slightly shorter and less bulky lugs.

Nomos by TheVindits
Nomos by TheVindits


----------



## OnTheRoad99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Not a wrist shot but still German









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Not a wrist shot but still German
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dutch is back....AND taking photos that are not his Nomos Club


----------



## DutchMongolian

JacobC said:


> Dutch is back....AND taking photos that are not his Nomos Club


Lol it's been awhile, shoot mostly with Nikon now so hard to post wrist shot/same days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

DA47.....stark, legible, straphappy......


----------



## City74

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm wearing my Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 today
> I love this watch, the movement of course but also the dial, the wonderful blue, bold 60 and yellow 24-hr hand


I'm not usually a fan of AS watches but that's a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

City74 said:


> I'm not usually a fan of AS watches but that's a beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  I usually am more of a conservative watch Guy but their watches speak to me and this one just had the right "pop elements" to win me over and not be too much. The blue is fantastic too and it's my favorite color


----------



## Armchair




----------



## Maddog1970

Again...


----------



## Malakim




----------



## 4jamie

View attachment 61B0EBA2-E1E2-4F0C-9946-61B85D93325E.jpeg


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armchair said:


>


Such a sweet dial. 
Tried these on today. Very tempting at the price.


----------



## Maddog1970

Brothers from different mothers, both on Uncle Seiko tropic rubber.....


----------



## ffeingol




----------



## urbino

ffeingol said:


> View attachment 14142027


That's an interesting strap. What is it?


----------



## ffeingol

urbino said:


> That's an interesting strap. What is it?


Crown and Buckle Perlon. The Form A has 21 mm lugs, so the 20 MM will "stretch" a bit so you don't see any gap. I'm sure the 22 mm would work fine also. I have the Navy, Forest and Linen. Looks good on any of them.


----------



## urbino

Thanks. Hmm, I don't see a blue-black melange like yours, though.


----------



## joeabroad




----------



## 4jamie

View attachment 159CDA0C-B646-492D-9BE7-ED333C6450CE.jpg


----------



## Armchair

One of my five-a-day


----------



## Ragl

Heavy Metal.

The rough, rusty steel castings create a distinct counterfoil to the super-fine finish and detailing of the Archimede Outdoor.









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## FBPB




----------



## craigr812

Nomos Zurich - my latest acquisition


----------



## HamSamich9

Stowa Flieger


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jeep99dad

TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 14154235


That's gorgeous


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st spécial scratched-crystal mod


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## JacobC

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 14158687


Helllllll yeah


----------



## Houston Grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

JacobC said:


> Helllllll yeah


I agree :-!


----------



## 41Mets

Green anyone?


----------



## nodnar

Jeep99dad said:


> Sinn 103st spécial scratched-crystal mod


Ouch, hear those are pretty easy to polish out. All the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

nodnar said:


> Ouch, hear those are pretty easy to polish out. All the best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah not a biggy anyway. -) it happens. 
It's been months and I have poliwatch and toothpaste. Just haven't done it


----------



## HamSamich9

Stowa Flieger


----------



## HamSamich9

Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## SteamJ

Still a favorite.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 66west

View attachment 14162115


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## WorthTheWrist

Tutima Glashütte DI 300 titanium


----------



## Matei Radulescu

HamSamich9 said:


> Stowa Flieger
> 
> View attachment 14152463


Ahh the blue hands showing their hidden face  got a stowa 40 flieger on the way as well. Super hyped

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah not a biggy anyway. -) it happens.
> It's been months and I have poliwatch and toothpaste. Just haven't done it


Care to share why toothpaste? And how is it combined with polywatch?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Matei Radulescu said:


> Care to share why toothpaste? And how is it combined with polywatch?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


One can use toothpaste for instead of polywatch to clean up scratches on acrylic crystals


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Jeep99dad said:


> One can use toothpaste for instead of polywatch to clean up scratches on acrylic crystals


Hmm ok thanks. My G shock has a deep scratch in the glass.
Do you polish it with toothbrush and a cotton cloth or some different material?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

A strap change to grey suede for summer.


----------



## 5277

A fifthy years old friend from my desk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 LE
#22/99


----------



## HamSamich9

2 of my favorite watches that also happen to be German


----------



## tantric

DA47


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Semper Jeep

I started my morning with this:










And finished with this:










I had an Ahoi Atlantik when they first came out a few years back and it was an absolutely beautiful watch but it fit me poorly and always felt a bit cold to look at. I was still interested in the brand though had been eyeing some of the smaller Club models for some time but told myself I wouldn't buy one until I could try one on in the flesh. Fast forward to today and a local store became an AD for Nomos this week and had a "launch event" for the brand. I decided to stop by today during my lunch and check them out and finally try some on in person - you know, for reference sake&#8230;

My wallet is lighter but my wrist is happier! :-d


----------



## 5277

a little special made German watch but so tool


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## cadenza

eblackmo said:


> Dornporn


Just stop, man...you're killing me! :-d :-!


----------



## Cocas




----------



## yongsoo1982

going to stretch out this 3 day weekend if I can


----------



## gshock626

New arrival.


----------



## Ragl

Cherrs,

Alan


----------



## LDoc

Glashütte Original Senator Navigator WorldView | Ref. 39-47-07-07-04


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## CeeDee

New to me Stowa Partitio. Loving it!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Sinn EZM 7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

cdonald said:


> New to me Stowa Partitio. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Armchair




----------



## DarkstarWA

Stowa Baumuster A


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jeep99dad

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14184699
> View attachment 14184701


It's such a beautiful watch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wore the SAR yesterday 









I got the Muhle Rubber for it and I like it a lot.


----------



## MKN

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the SAR yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Muhle Rubber for it and I like it a lot.


It's got a competent look to it, but in the most German (and positive) sense.

Is the bezel rubberised or surface treated in some way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist

I guess this counts as a German micro-brand.


----------



## HamSamich9

Diggin' the new MN Strap for my EZM 3


----------



## Houston Grey

+1 for the MN Straps!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

adding another MN strap pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

I neglect my D&S on occasion but as soon as I wear one I have to wear the other. The build quality and level of finishing (all by hand) is insane.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archimede


----------



## amg786

Does Montblanc count? Swiss Made, but it's a German company.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp216

New strap for the Tangente!


----------



## cadenza

eblackmo said:


> I neglect my D&S on occasion but as soon as I wear one I have to wear the other. The build quality and level of finishing (all by hand) is insane.
> 
> View attachment 14187293


Wow, I just now realized you have not one, but two D&S!
Cripes, the Dornlife is just not fair to us poor grail-only folk....

Incredibly gorgeous and just as incredibly gorgeous, both of yours.
|>


----------



## Sebast975

Hentschel Uhrenwerft, long journey to get here but just arrived at my door. Alligator strap shipped seperately due to a customs snafu so I have it on a Baltic perlon strap for the moment.


----------



## eblackmo

Oh and I had Mr. Benzinger cut my initials into the movement. Which is the EB in gold.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jarlleif

Got new Watch Steward strap. I think it looks pretty good!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchdadda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

New arrival:


----------



## JacobC

Board games


----------



## cadenza

Fellows said:


> New arrival:
> 
> View attachment 14198447
> 
> View attachment 14198451


I really love the Lambda, the only Nomos I truly like, but I really wish they would get rid of the "Gangreserve 84 Stunden" text, center the "NOMOS Glashütte", and just let the watch be about those elegant, minimal circles and lines.

It is so beautiful, and any extra text is just an unnecessary distraction to me.

But, again, wonderful watch.


----------



## Fellows

cadenza said:


> I really love the Lambda, the only Nomos I truly like, but I really wish they would get rid of the "Gangreserve 84 Stunden" text, center the "NOMOS Glashütte", and just let the watch be about those elegant, minimal circles and lines.
> 
> It is so beautiful, and any extra text is just an unnecessary distraction to me.
> 
> But, again, wonderful watch.


Thanks! I actually completely agree with you - I think the Gangreserve 84 Stunden text is a bit redundant right next to the gigantic and unambiguous 84-hour power reserve indicator. Oh well.


----------



## babermac

My first nice watch purchase four years ago. Still pretty smitten with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

cadenza said:


> I really love the Lambda, the only Nomos I truly like, but I really wish they would get rid of the "Gangreserve 84 Stunden" text, center the "NOMOS Glashütte", and just let the watch be about those elegant, minimal circles and lines.
> 
> It is so beautiful, and any extra text is just an unnecessary distraction to me.
> 
> But, again, wonderful watch.


If I had to guess someone really felt the need to fill blank space. It's not a deal breaker but I've always found it odd too.


----------



## yngrshr

Fellows said:


> Thanks! I actually completely agree with you - I think the Gangreserve 84 Stunden text is a bit redundant right next to the gigantic and unambiguous 84-hour power reserve indicator. Oh well.


I actually think it would be TOO barren without it. I'm generally a fan of less text myself, but that space would look just too open. Since Nomos isn't a fan of adding texture to dials (Save for the Silvercut), I'm not sure what would fit there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash

Nomos Metro. What a classic!


----------



## cadenza

yngrshr said:


> I actually think it would be TOO barren without it. I'm generally a fan of less text myself, but that space would look just too open. Since Nomos isn't a fan of adding texture to dials (Save for the Silvercut), I'm not sure what would fit there.


Yes, I agree with you that only deleting that entire text block from that side would leave the dial barren and unbalanced.

But, as it is, the meaning of the text is _completely_ redundant (especially for such an expensive watch; it makes it look a bit cheap, somehow). Generally Nomos refrain from any unnecessary text at all on their dials, which is a relief. Therefore it confuses me that Nomos feel the need to textually announce to the world the presence of an 84-hour power reserve on the Lambda...it's pretty damned (and beautifully) obvious already, and over-stating it in that manner seems very un-Nomos, actually. I feel that within the Nomos design ethos they should have addressed the entire issue better.

Also, the dial comprises 3 (or maybe 4) fonts and 4 (or maybe 5) sizes in addition to both all-upper _and_ sentence case. While Nomos like to play with little "irritants" (in a good way) in their designs, that seems a bit much for a dial entirely and only based on very minimal, very elegant circles and lines. The 6 little red circles at the negative PR, below the "0", play that "irritant" role really superbly already, functionally and aesthetically. Leave well enough alone imo.

Personally, if I were buying that watch I would prefer either of the two mock-ups below to the original "Gangreserve 84 Stunden" (the top image here), with the least attention possible drawn to any text at all. But, as I stated before, I still feel the Lambda is a very beautiful watch even as it is.









View attachment 14202895


----------



## Baham

It’s fine just the way it is.


----------



## yngrshr

New addition arrived! Nomos Tangente Neomatik 39.

Royal pain in the back side importing new from Germany, but worth it for the savings and legitimate warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

yngrshr said:


> New addition arrived! Nomos Tangente Neomatik 39.
> 
> Royal pain in the back side importing new from Germany, but worth it for the savings and legitimate warranty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it a pain? Curious because I just imported a German watch this year with no issue.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds

NauticFish 1000m .

Beanerds.


----------



## ehan87

Beautiful blue dial GO Panomaticlunar


----------



## yngrshr

JacobC said:


> How was it a pain? Curious because I just imported a German watch this year with no issue.


Dealing with customs is always annoying. Even when all paperwork is correct, there are still always issues.

My overnight shipment ended up taking nearly a week due to customs and UPS incompetence.

Importing from Germany normally ends up saving me over $1500, so I can't complain too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Always puts a smile on my face
View attachment 14211429


----------



## JacobC

yngrshr said:


> Dealing with customs is always annoying. Even when all paperwork is correct, there are still always issues.
> 
> My overnight shipment ended up taking nearly a week due to customs and UPS incompetence.
> 
> Importing from Germany normally ends up saving me over $1500, so I can't complain too much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks, sorry you've run into problems. I always anticipate an issue but they are usually minor.

That said when sending a watch to /from France I made a major paperwork error that cost me around $325 to rectify. So I understand


----------



## JacobC




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

ehan87 said:


> Beautiful blue dial GO Panomaticlunar
> 
> View attachment 14210753


Really beautiful! Congrats on this piece


----------



## pmt




----------



## beanerds

5mm sapphire crystal gives 1000m , ask any German .

Beanerds


----------



## pulkstenis

Archimede Outdoor Protect


----------



## JacobC

kennkez said:


> Really beautiful! Congrats on this piece


Dat sunlight


----------



## mebiuspower

New straps.


----------



## cadenza

^


mebiuspower said:


> New straps.


That watch is the epitome of soulful elegance.
Beautiful.


----------



## JacobC

In the kitchen!


----------



## cadenza

^


JacobC said:


> In the kitchen!


That reflected iridescent dark green.... Are you cooking June bugs for dinner?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## JacobC

yongsoo1982 said:


>


That's a great combo


----------



## zuzu85

Got this one from a fleamarket for 22 euro's. I haven't done any proper research about it. Does anyone know more about this particular model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

zuzu85 said:


> Got this one from a fleamarket for 22 euro's. I haven't done any proper research about it. Does anyone know more about this particular model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrong forum...


----------



## TgeekB

zuzu85 said:


> Got this one from a fleamarket for 22 euro's. I haven't done any proper research about it. Does anyone know more about this particular model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I know it's not German.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StufflerMike

TgeekB said:


> Well, I know it's not German


Confirmed.


----------



## zuzu85

TgeekB said:


> Well, I know it's not German.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm using Tapatalk app and somehow it moved my message, that was meant for the proper thread, to this one. Post will be deleted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Taking a break from dive watches, Nomos Timeless Club today. 

Enjoy your day:-!


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

EZM13


----------



## Orisginal

New to me, a classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee

Partitio on Rios shell cordovan









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

JacobC said:


> In the kitchen!


Wow. That's a beautiful piece of mother of pearl! Does it only show up like that in high light?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Wearing my Junkers today, first German watch and the one that sparked my interest in German brands! I was sad to hear a few months ago that they will be phasing the brand-name out.


----------



## JacobC

jarlleif said:


> Wow. That's a beautiful piece of mother of pearl! Does it only show up like that in high light?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


It really depends. It's usually a very grey-green in indirect lighting but different angles produce varying results!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Jeep99dad

Muhle SAR on rubber to kick off the weekend


----------



## BillUhren

I used to think my Dornblueth 99.1 was a little too big. It probably is, but I have grown to love it.

To me it's so much better with a more casual strap. Here I have a blue canvas strap, and I think it's perfect. The other thing I love is just the sound of the clock spring when I wind it.


----------



## c185445

I was waiting in a parking lot for someone to come back, it'd take an hour. I played to TheFreeDictionary APP games, and even though I knew what time it was I checked my watch anyway (probably nearly everyone here knows what I'm talking about).

It was beautiful in the dark. I've nicknamed my watch Junghans Moonlight for a reason:


----------



## dub82

Botta Mondo GMT


----------



## 41Mets

From today


----------



## Weetabix

Damasko. This one has shoved all my other watches aside.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_6061.jpg


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> From today


That thing is just awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad

BillUhren said:


> View attachment 14232221
> 
> 
> I used to think my Dornblueth 99.1 was a little too big. It probably is, but I have grown to love it.
> 
> To me it's so much better with a more casual strap. Here I have a blue canvas strap, and I think it's perfect. The other thing I love is just the sound of the clock spring when I wind it.


Beautiful watch and it looks great on your wrist


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> That thing is just awesome


You're so kind. It's been 11 months and I still look at it 9/10 times to stare at it rather than check the time.


----------



## gooter

Tried on a couple this week.


----------



## TgeekB

41Mets said:


> You're so kind. It's been 11 months and I still look at it 9/10 times to stare at it rather than check the time.


I don't think I'd be hiking with it though. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

gooter said:


> Tried on a couple this week.


Yasssssss


----------



## gooter

41Mets said:


> Yasssssss


Department of redundancy department??


----------



## 41Mets

gooter said:


> Department of redundancy department??


Do you own the green and were trying on the orange?


----------



## gooter

41Mets said:


> Do you own the green and were trying on the orange?


Yes. Considering getting the date version in red. It's a bit on the large size though for me.


----------



## 41Mets

gooter said:


> Yes. Considering getting the date version in red. It's a bit on the large size though for me.


I think it fits perfectly fine!


----------



## dub82

41Mets said:


> From today


Great watch, 41Mets. It is a true classic.


----------



## Sebast975

Hentschel on a new Milano strap.


----------



## JacobC

Sinn 556 still hogging the wrist


----------



## kennkez

Gorgeous looking dial. What do they call this?


----------



## cadenza

kennkez said:


> Gorgeous looking dial. What do they call this?


Black Mother of Pearl.
https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/556_I_Mother-of-pearl_S.htm

_(Or, where I live, also "June Bug Chillin On A Sinn"...;-)








...not really, but the reflection does look like June Bug shell, similar iridescence.)_


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## smalleq




----------



## yongsoo1982

I think the Club is going to live on this strap for awhile


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## JacobC

smalleq said:


>


This might be the first non-press shot I've seen of the new colorway. It's very eye catching! I think the dial texture might be easier to see than the green.


----------



## SteamJ

smalleq said:


>


Beautiful piece. Is it your precious?


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## smalleq

JacobC said:


> This might be the first non-press shot I've seen of the new colorway. It's very eye catching! I think the dial texture might be easier to see than the green.


Thanks, the dial is very dynamic and surprisingly metallic IRL after only seeing it in press pics.



SteamJ said:


> Beautiful piece. Is it your precious?


It certainly cost a somewhat precious amount, but I somehow doubt I'd dive into a volcano for it.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

My German Pilot.


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## 41Mets

Any thoughts on either of these Nomi?


----------



## MKN

41Mets said:


> Any thoughts on either of these Nomi?


Lovely looking but on the large side I would say. Nice use of Nomi though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

MadsNilsson said:


> Lovely looking but on the large side I would say. Nice use of Nomi though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... If it looks large on my wrist, I wonder who could wear it?!


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Wow... If it looks large on my wrist, I wonder who could wear it?!


Yeah no. They look fine on your wrist. I prefer the second one, the three colors of the first are a little much. Maybe I'm just simple


----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> Yeah no. They look fine on your wrist. I prefer the second one, the three colors of the first are a little much. Maybe I'm just simple


I prefer the tangente, I think, but I do like them both. I feel like the tangente works better with the bracelet than the club


----------



## 41Mets

Amazing in the sun today


----------



## gooter

41Mets said:


> Any thoughts on either of these Nomi?


YASSS

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

41Mets said:


> Wow... If it looks large on my wrist, I wonder who could wear it?!


Not a lot of people I bet. 
It's just my opinion of course. Gorgeous watches though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

View attachment 14253819


----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## tanatron

Back home.... (almost)


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Sir-Guy

boatswain said:


> Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


Whoa. Gorgeous! Fabulous! More superlatives! Just great, @boatswain.


----------



## boatswain

Sir-Guy said:


> Whoa. Gorgeous! Fabulous! More superlatives! Just great, @boatswain.


Thanks a lot 

I really like the Lawless 40 Blue and it's blend of simplicity and depth.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SteamJ

Not a wrist shot but a great watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy and the Chicago River


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## Dimy

New old stock Kemmner AS1950/51. 14/200

View attachment 2019-06-26 21.44.19.jpg


View attachment 2019-06-26 21.50.44.jpg


View attachment 2019-06-26 21.50.53.jpg


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## cfgman

Archimede Outdoor Protect

View attachment 14265899


----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Sinn Damaszener ... oh yeah.
View attachment 14266005


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## Victory Pants

Flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

This little watch never gets old.


----------



## Armchair

AzHadEnuf said:


> This little watch never gets old.


Is that a Nomos strap or aftermarket? I'm looking for a new strap for my Stowa Exima and that looks perfect.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Armchair said:


> Is that a Nomos strap or aftermarket? I'm looking for a new strap for my Stowa Exima and that looks perfect.


NOMOS


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa TO2


----------



## trappster

On my wrist today - Zeppelin 7060-4


----------



## JacobC

Relo60 said:


> Sunday:-!
> 
> View attachment 14273809


Do you have that on blue alligator?


----------



## Relo60

JacobC said:


> Do you have that on blue alligator?


Yes.


----------



## Relo60

JacobC said:


> Do you have that on blue alligator?


Yes.


----------



## JacobC

Relo60 said:


> Yes.


Very nice! I think it's a solid compliment to the dial. I've been itching to get mine off the stock strap but the Horween Cordovan is just so dang comfy.


----------



## mebiuspower

Masada sunrise.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## cadenza

mebiuspower said:


> Masada sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 14278897


Fantastico.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Just received this Flieger Weiss, manual wind, with blued hands.


----------



## joeabroad

New (to me) Archimede Pilot 39. Fits wonderfully on my narrow wrist top.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Square Sixties today
Cheers


----------



## blueoracle

Panoreserve blue today


----------



## Dimy




----------



## jarlleif

Not a wrist shot but I was timing how long it took my daughter to slowly scoop playdoh out of the container with a little plastic fork

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

Stowa Verus 40. Hand wind movement


----------



## weisscomposer

New tan suede strap for the summer! I love how easy it is to dress up or dress down this watch.


----------



## Monocrom

Just a gorgeous NOMOS.


----------



## cadenza

Fantastic Nomos.
_That's_ how to do a date at 6:00, just great. Superb.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## weisscomposer

Monocrom said:


> Just a gorgeous NOMOS.


Thank you so much! I've considered doing a six-month ownership review / write-up, but I'm not sure how many people would actually be interested in reading it haha



cadenza said:


> Fantastic Nomos. _That's_ how to do a date at 6:00, just great. Superb.


Thanks! And I totally agree; the date is integrated so elegantly. On a couple occasions, I showed the watch to someone on the sixth of the month, and they didn't even notice that it was a date number rather than an hour number until I pointed it out!


----------



## Monocrom

I honestly would enjoy reading such a review.


----------



## cadenza

Monocrom said:


> I honestly would enjoy reading such a review.


Seconded.


----------



## jakec

Monocrom said:


> I honestly would enjoy reading such a review.


 +3 on the review


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

"Stowa 'Marine Original' Waiting For Moonrise"
_Los Angeles, 10 July 2019._

_(Polished MO, on a Clockwork Synergy Navy Blue Perlon summer strap.)_


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Orisginal

Orisginal said:


> weisscomposer said:
> 
> 
> 
> New tan suede strap for the summer! I love how easy it is to dress up or dress down this watch.
> 
> The masses concur weisscomposer, a review would be delightful. My similarly attired Nomos, a great summer piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: quote fail, meant to quote weisscomposer's recent post. . .
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## DaleEArnold

Just arrived Yesterday, VDB Handmade
Carbon Fiber case, Steel Back and rotating bezel, uses a Vintage Heuer Movement

Enjoy collecting
Dale Arnold
Spokane, Wa.


----------



## eblackmo

That old chestnut...


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Crolyx

My beloved Nomos Tangente










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Crolyx said:


> My beloved Nomos Tangente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great shot. Really brings out the blued hands.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Crolyx

Bradjhomes said:


> Great shot. Really brings out the blued hands.


Thank you! The subtle blued hands are one of my favorite characteristics of this piece. It's always a joy to see the blue gleaming when it catches the light.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Crolyx said:


> Thank you! The subtle blued hands are one of my favorite characteristics of this piece. It's always a joy to see the blue gleaming when it catches the light.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've never been able to capture them quite as well as that!


----------



## urbino

Bradjhomes said:


>


Really dig that strap.


----------



## 41Mets

Recent photo of my GO









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

41Mets said:


> Recent photo of my GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I've always loved the look of that one. Wish they'd make it just a skosh smaller.


----------



## 41Mets

urbino said:


> I've always loved the look of that one. Wish they'd make it just a skosh smaller.


They do, just without the date. 39mm no date.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie

View attachment CD9E138C-4407-4DFC-A52A-ACF75867F44A.jpg


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

A splash of red on this rainy summer day...


----------



## urbino

41Mets said:


> They do, just without the date. 39mm no date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yeah, but a GO without that double-disk date . . . it's like buying a Rolls-Royce without the hood ornament.


----------



## 41Mets

urbino said:


> Yeah, but a GO without that double-disk date . . . it's like buying a Rolls-Royce without the hood ornament.


Understood. Though some say you get to see more of the beautiful dial.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

41Mets said:


> Understood. Though some say you get to see more of the beautiful dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Indeed. 
In my opinion the non-date is more beautiful, with no holes cut into that field of green, instead with everything applied only on top of it. Also, the GO 3/6/9/12 font breathes so much easier, as does the GLASHUTTE i/SA signature.

I find the date version distracting and jarring, the n-d much more peaceful and relaxed. But, I am not a "date dial" aficionado 99% of the time in all cases.


----------



## Dimy

This beauty lately.
Got addicted to Sinn, bought 3 already.
Damasko is next.


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## HamSamich9

Sinn 556 I B on Geckota Blue/Grey Nato


----------



## Dimy

Kemmner today. This time number 15/100.


----------



## joeabroad

On BluShark canvas


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073

206 ARKTIS II


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## MKN

DA46 special

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Different wrist today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankcheck

Mine with no date


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo

41Mets said:


> Different wrist today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk





Bankcheck said:


> Mine with no date
> View attachment 14323011


Lovely. Just lovely.


----------



## Mjj1543

Guinand Series 40


----------



## 41Mets

eblackmo said:


> Lovely. Just lovely.


Beautiful photo! Isn't the texture on that dial just unlike anything else?! Yours looks furry! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankcheck

41Mets said:


> eblackmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely. Just lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful photo! Isn't the texture on that dial just unlike anything else?! Yours looks furry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you. Incoming light source can change the dial so much!


----------



## cadenza

_"Damasko DA36 on the Moon over Los Angeles, 21 July 2019"_

On July 21, 1969, I had just turned 11 years old. I was with my family at their friends' house near Venice, Italy, on the banks of the Tagliamento River. The house, an old villa on beautiful ground, had been badly bombed during the war, and there remained only a small habitable area, a living capsule appended to the remnant rooms. Members of my family, _partigiani_, had died along that river, fighting for Italy against Fascists and ...... Ernest Hemingway had written "Across the River and into the Trees" in that house, in 1950. In 1969 I was in love with Irina, my age and the beautiful daughter of my parents' friends&#8230;.

On July 21, 1969, a Monday, Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin walked on the Moon, Armstrong setting down first foot at 02:56:15 UTC. Watching that event on a tiny black and white television conveying enormous images, with people I loved, sharing our astonishment in that small and significant space among the larger moonlit ruins, is one of my most cherished memories for so many reasons.

Tonight, on July 20, 2019, at 02:56:15 UTC (19:56:15 PDT where I now live, but with my watch date set to MON 21 when the event occurred) plus 50 years from that wonderful moment, the moon was there again, still rising as beautiful as ever, accompanied by Walt Whitman's wonderful words of long and hard journeys, calmly overseeing the city lights, the star-marked night, and the dreams and days of innocent youth and more experienced age.

_In Memoriam_, and in eternal love and constant hope.


----------



## gshock626

As a resident of California, I approve this dial


----------



## StufflerMike

gshock626 said:


> As a resident of California, I approve this dial


OK, sustained ;-)


----------



## Tickythebull

View attachment Sinn U1V2.jpg


----------



## StufflerMike

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 14326909


You gotta love it.


----------



## Contaygious

Delegance


----------



## Tickythebull

Sinn again.

View attachment Sinn U1 220719.jpg


----------



## cadenza

gshock626 said:


> As a resident of California, I approve this dial.


You are a conservative SoCal resident, clearly.

Because a NoCal resident would have wanted a couple/three Rolex-y round hour dots thrown in, maybe even one sword or plongeur hand, maybe one arabic in a "nice, really crazy font", so as to "mix it up just a little bit more...".

As a SoCal resident myownself, Cali dials of any kind drive me completely crazy. It must be the state I'm in. :-d

_(Nice watch, btw.)_


----------



## gshock626

cadenza said:


> You are a conservative SoCal resident, clearly.
> 
> Because a NoCal resident would have wanted a couple/three Rolex-y round hour dots thrown in, maybe even one sword or plongeur hand, maybe one arabic in a "nice, really crazy font", so as to "mix it up just a little bit more...".
> 
> As a SoCal resident myownself, Cali dials of any kind drive me completely crazy. It must be the state I'm in. :-d
> 
> _(Nice watch, btw.)_


----------



## AzHadEnuf

I swear this watch just gets better and better. Great job NOMOS!


----------



## unsub073




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## Orisginal

Not enough of a purist for the original, wearing the 38 today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Orion ref.309









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

The one-year anniversary of this purchase









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeabroad




----------



## imgtp231

Just put my Nomos Timeless 1 Club on a Watch Gecko Mesh. Thoughts?


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Contaygious

Never thought of laco until today...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36
*"On a summer Sunday night, walking home, with my baby by my side."*_
Los Angeles, 28 July 2019_


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 #22/99 to start the week


----------



## cadenza

Stowa MO
*"Once Upon a Time in the Hollywood-adjacent West (Driveway Action Sequence)"*
Starring: Piccola (and a Stowa MO)
_Los Angeles, 29 July 2019_


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## berni29

Jeep99dad said:


> Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 #22/99 to start the week


Hi

Not really my style at all, but I like it!

I guess that's why these threads are great!

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

Bracelet back on










????????? @??????.????????


----------



## berni29

Hi

I haven't posted a picture in here yet so here is one from Typhoony HK. I need something with high WR because of the rain. What better lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> Not really my style at all, but I like it!
> 
> I guess that's why these threads are great!
> 
> Berni
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks   I understand. In fact, to be 100% honest m, it wasn't my style and wouldn't have looked for such a watch in the past. I'm starting to appreciate different and more colorful designs. When I I saw this one at the AD, it sort of jumped at me and and i fell for it even though I can say it wasn't really my style  go figure.


----------



## MKN

Damasko DA46 special

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Armchair




----------



## cadenza

Nomos Zurich, Blaugold, ref. 822
*"The Vicissitudes of Blaugold Through the Quadrants"*
_Los Angeles, 31 July 2019_








*0:00*








*0:15*








*0:30*








*0:45*








*0:60*


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Brekel

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

Nomos Orion Anthracite










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## JacobC

that 1 guy said:


> View attachment 14357431


I didn't realize they had a blue colorway!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36 on Toshi Black
*"In The Garden Hours Time Knows Neither Pettiness Nor Prejudice"*_
Los Angeles, 02 August 2019_


----------



## Rickster27b

My 'new-to-me' Laco Madrid 36


----------



## StufflerMike

Sweet!


----------



## cadenza

Nomos Zurich, Blaugold, ref. 822
*"At the still point of the turning world..."* (Eliot)
_Los Angeles, 03 August 2019_


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36
*"Nel blu dipinto, dipinto di blu, 
Felice di stare, di stare lassù..."* 
(R. Newman version)
_Los Angeles, 03 August 2019_


----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## Brekel

Sinnday










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

⭐Tourby Sunrise


----------



## eblackmo

Laco


----------



## boatswain

Tourby again with morning coffee


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II:-!

Enjoy your Tuesday


----------



## SNoble

Just received this beauty from a fellow wus'er this week, love it so far!


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Houston Grey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Back to my Teutonic titanium.


----------



## JacobC

DMCBanshee said:


> Stowa Seatime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Love this colorway!

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## RLS1851

My Bronze Pilot GMT. Wearing today.


----------



## DMCBanshee

JacobC said:


> Love this colorway!
> 
> Instagram: open_escapement


Thanks 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Armchair




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## MKN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## SteamJ

Stowa Friday.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## govdubspeedgo

that new new









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold

New Sinn, beat up Merc in the sun.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## javyn




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ike2

Fastandold said:


> New Sinn, beat up Merc in the sun.


Gorgeous dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

One of my faves, so clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

Sinn U1


----------



## 41Mets

U1 T loving it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

41Mets said:


> U1 T loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


where's the cheese?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

govdubspeedgo said:


> where's the cheese?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on top of the bread, under the sauce. It's a piece called L&B, from a famous place in Brooklyn.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

41Mets said:


> U1 T loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Liked for baseball. (Watch is nice, too.)


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Pierre_Bondurant

Terrasport


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Tangente today


----------



## WorthTheWrist

My vintage hand-winder back on the wrist.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Fellows




----------



## Spunwell

Fellows said:


> View attachment 14393537


Just right....pure class


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-5


----------



## Brekel

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## Fellows

Beautiful Nomos. Those colors really work well together.


----------



## Relo60

Fellows said:


> Beautiful Nomos. Those colors really work well together.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Relo60

DP


----------



## Avo

Fellows said:


> Beautiful Nomos. Those colors really work well together.


And they nicely match your avatar!


----------



## Relo60

Avo said:


> And they nicely match your avatar!


Thanks Avo. Love blue.


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## omeglycine

99.1 today


----------



## cadenza

omeglycine said:


> 99.1 today


^
So beautiful.
What bracelet is that?


----------



## Jeep99dad

omeglycine said:


> 99.1 today


I love seeing this one. Gets me every time


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## omeglycine

cadenza said:


> ^
> So beautiful.
> What bracelet is that?


Thank you!

Dirk and company used to offer a bracelet option with some of their models, and this is one of the oem bracelets. Unfortunately it is no longer offered (I think I may have gotten his last two spare links.)


----------



## omeglycine

Jeep99dad said:


> I love seeing this one. Gets me every time


Thanks! For some reason a lot of color and clarity was lost when I uploaded the pic with Tapatalk. :-s


----------



## cadenza

omeglycine said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Dirk and company used to offer a bracelet option with some of their models, and this is one of the oem bracelets. Unfortunately it is no longer offered (I think I may have gotten his last two spare links.)


Wow, I have been in love (sadly it is a very long-distance relationship, financially) with Dornbluth for years, my #1 grail, and I don't recall ever seeing a bracelet in their catalogue, etc. I wonder why they stopped offering it; it looks fantastic on your watch. Super. |>


----------



## brandonskinner

Sneaking in an Austrian









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Sixties today
Cheers


----------



## jjspyder




----------



## jjspyder

I love my Junghans Meister.


----------



## Larry23

Reporting in!


----------



## cadenza

Nomos Zurich, Blaugold, ref. 822.
Thinking of my distant Elena.
*"Now if a 6 turned out to be 9,
I don't mind, I don't mind.
Alright, if noon was here and midnight there,
I don't care, I don't care.
Now if Blue turned out to be Gold,
I would love the time we were blessed to hold.
And if Gold turned out to be then Blue,
I would still love, would still love you."*
_Los Angeles, 23 August 2019_


----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36
*"The hummingbird basking in the sunset air 
does not care what watch you wear."*
_Los Angeles, 23 August 2019_


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DaleEArnold

VDB with Carbon Fiber Case and Vintage Heuer Mvt....


----------



## Armchair

On the beach


----------



## cadenza

Armchair said:


> On the beach


Very beautiful, very elegant, wonderful proportions and layout. I love the quiet and the sobriety, as both feel also just dynamic enough so as to not be bland.

What year was this produced, Armchair?


----------



## monza06

This is my third Muhle in about a year, hopefully I will keep it this time


----------



## monza06

This is my third Muhle in about a year, hopefully I will keep it this time


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> View attachment 14404685
> 
> View attachment 14404689
> 
> View attachment 14404693


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

monza06 said:


> This is my third Muhle in about a year, hopefully I will keep it this time


One of my personal favs

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## cadenza

JacobC said:


> One of my personal favs
> 
> Instagram: open_escapement


Same here, especially if it had one little revision.


----------



## Armchair

cadenza said:


> Very beautiful, very elegant, wonderful proportions and layout. I love the quiet and the sobriety, as both feel also just dynamic enough so as to not be bland.
> 
> What year was this produced, Armchair?


I bought mine second hand and the paperwork has no date on it but I think the various versions of the Exima were produced around 2005-08.


----------



## cadenza

^
Thank you.


----------



## uperhemi

DS30


----------



## jakec

brandonskinner said:


> Sneaking in an Austrian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Beutiful watch. I've been considering a Habring for some time.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers Series G38 6970-5


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Tuesday:-!


----------



## AzHadEnuf

When I bought this one a few years ago I thought my attraction for it would fade over time. Just the opposite has happened.


----------



## Kilograph

My first GO and I think it might be the most impressed I've been with a watch.
Rolex, Omega, Panerai, Zenith, Nomos... they were all fun and exciting to unbox but I think this Sixties has done the most to wow me.









No doubt about it, the PanomaticLunar is definitely the next addition to the collection.
Its too bad the Seamaster has to be sacrificed in the process but its for the greater good.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## Cestusrex

Ruhla 24-33-61-72


----------



## jjspyder

Junghans Meister


----------



## jjspyder

Junghans Meister
View attachment 14430707


----------



## sci

Elysee Zelos


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Larry23




----------



## 41Mets

Green today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday folks:-!


----------



## dmolinaj24

Larry23 said:


> View attachment 14433015


Does this have a second timezone?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## nodnar

Back on the wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravipb

My first German watch


----------



## Tongdaeng

Nomos Club Timeless Edition


----------



## motzbueddel

Today I am wearing the limited edition Sinn 103 A Sa B on the fine link bracelet! Just love the blue dial with the silver subdials! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy


----------



## Mudd11

Got it as a gift. Don’t know much about it, but just can’t stop wearing.


----------



## SwedishElite22




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SteamJ

Just arrived.


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC, with all marking nearly obscured by hands 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious

New bas and lokes strap


----------



## Contaygious

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 14435687


Omg first one I've seen. Beautiful!


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## SteamJ

At the Dallas Chocolate Festival. I've just eaten all of my meals for today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Have a Good Saturday Night!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## omeglycine

that 1 guy said:


> View attachment 14455879


Great watch, miss mine.


----------



## Orisginal

SteamJ said:


> At the Dallas Chocolate Festival. I've just eaten all of my meals for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You try any of Dr. Sue's chocolate? She's a good friend of mine and makes some mean chocolate.

Back on subject, here's my recently acquired 856 UTC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Orisginal said:


> You try any of Dr. Sue's chocolate? She's a good friend of mine and makes some mean chocolate.
> 
> Back on subject, here's my recently acquired 856 UTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most likely I did. So many chocolate companies though so it's hard to remember. BTW, you should check out my DFW GTG group since you're in Dallas. We meet the 2nd Saturday of every month and the next one is this Saturday in Castle Hills.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/732398827117321/


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers G38 6970-1


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## PennyTheDog

Max Bill hand wind, on a green shell cordovan strap from Worn and Wound.


----------



## Ike2

Stowa today on new strap















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Currently winding down a night in southern France with the 856 UTC. Much closer to its country of origin than its permanent residence in the States.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

A guy in our neighborhood wears that as his only watch, and every time I see it I'm struck by how great it is.



Orisginal said:


> Currently winding down a night in southern France with the 856 UTC. Much closer to its country of origin than its permanent residence in the States.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

PennyTheDog said:


> A guy in our neighborhood wears that as his only watch, and every time I see it I'm struck by how great it is.


Hard to take my opinion seriously, but IMHO, you would be hard pressed to find a better GADA than this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SteamJ

I think this works.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIL

At work.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## En_Nissen

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14470411
> View attachment 14470409


may I ask how big your wrists are? I'm considering a dornblüth, but I'm a bit cautious of the 42mm size. Looks very nice on your wrists!


----------



## eblackmo

En_Nissen said:


> may I ask how big your wrists are? I'm considering a dornblüth, but I'm a bit cautious of the 42mm size. Looks very nice on your wrists!


Last time I measured 7.9 inches and flat.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## ChrisGMT

NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date


----------



## Ike2

Stowa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## issey.miyake

Cannot believe I get to post in here now.

Just picked up this beauty earlier today - still cannot believe it!

Looking forward to spending a lot more time with this for sure


----------



## DMCBanshee

German on Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Wednesday😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC. 100m WR coming in handy today. Made it down at least 2M 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Hergest

Teutonia II


----------



## Spunwell

Tangente update for hump day this week


----------



## issey.miyake

Sorry for the bad photo!

First day in the office for this guy..


----------



## DIL

Right now.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

The fluorescent light's only redeeming quality is lighting up my Stowa's blued hands...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

From yesterday at the office


----------



## TgeekB

ChrisGMT said:


> NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date
> 
> View attachment 14476109


Beautiful watch.
Personally, I'd like it even better without the date.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal to end the work week


----------



## TgeekB

My new (to me) Tangente










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrplow25

Damasko DA36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## fatherbowie

Wearing my Nomos Club Neomatik Atlantic, on just-fitted NOS vintage midnight perlon (very similar shade to OEM strap) with a Nomos "winged" clasp. Looks great, feels great.


----------



## cadenza

^
That strap looks superb. |>


----------



## fatherbowie

cadenza said:


> ^
> That strap looks superb. |>


Thank you! I wasn't actually all that impressed with the OEM strap, and it was just a bit shorter than what I'm used to for my 6.75" wrist, so I went on the hunt for something different. This vintage perlon was more than I usually pay for a non-exotic leather strap, so it was a bit of a splurge for me. It maintains the elegant/sporty balance of the watch, I think.

I also put a (much less expensive) brown 2-piece perlon on another Nomos winged clasp, too. Haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## JacobC

fatherbowie said:


> Thank you! I wasn't actually all that impressed with the OEM strap, and it was just a bit shorter than what I'm used to for my 6.75" wrist, so I went on the hunt for something different. This vintage perlon was more than I usually pay for a non-exotic leather strap, so it was a bit of a splurge for me. It maintains the elegant/sporty balance of the watch, I think.
> 
> I also put a (much less expensive) brown 2-piece perlon on another Nomos winged clasp, too. Haven't tried that one yet.


Who makes it and how comfortable? I find perlon to be comfortable but scratchy (from my small sample size)

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-1


----------



## Fastandold




----------



## fatherbowie

JacobC said:


> Who makes it and how comfortable? I find perlon to be comfortable but scratchy (from my small sample size)
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


I don't know! It's actually vintage perlon, came with an actual brass buckle, not plated or anything, with a solid pin instead of a spring bar holding the buckle together (thankfully, removable without destroying it). I think comfortable but a bit scratchy is just about the right way to describe it. I've heard that higher quality perlon will soften over time, but the fact that it's so breathable, I think makes up for the slight scratchiness. It's better than sweating under leather, rubber, or a solid weave nylon strap.

I was always turned off by perlon before, I thought it looked and felt cheap, but now that I'm actually trying it, I'm just about ready to dump my extensive collection of NATO straps I've built up over the years, and I was into NATO before NATO was popular, I started out collecting military watches about 20 years ago. NATO got popular when J. Crew started selling it. Anyway, this perlon has me rethinking my entire collection of nylon straps.


----------



## mrplow25

Nomos Tangente 38










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Small watch world. Same, sent from CST.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

Wearing my Tangente Sport with that amazing bracelet. 









????????? @??????.????????


----------



## oso2276

Sinn









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ksus2020




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## kthung

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Spunwell said:


>


Is this a 38mm?


----------



## cadenza

Nomos Zurich, Blaugold, ref. 822.
_*"A cuél murlón grass' 'sto cógno en fass'..."*_
Los Angeles, 26 September 2019


----------



## janiboi

Haven't had this on for a while.
Just love it!
Have a good one everybody!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

janiboi said:


> Haven't had this on for a while.
> Just love it!
> Have a good one everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn these photos are impresise with the new Tapatalk/Watchuseek pay-to-get-more accurate picture quality....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

tinman143 said:


> Is this a 38mm?


No it's the 41 update......41mm


----------



## Spunwell

103 to end the work week


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cadenza

Damasko DA36 in the resolving rain.
_*"Mistah Kurtz-he dead
A penny for the Old Guy"​*_- T.S. Eliot, _"The Hollow Men"_


----------



## Raffe




----------



## Prashant pandey

Junghans Max bill









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Orion 35









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raffe




----------



## Raffe




----------



## Raffe




----------



## Relo60

Good morning and Happy Wednesday:-!

Nomos Timeless Club


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Tutima Glashutte


----------



## Raffe




----------



## Raffe




----------



## joeabroad




----------



## Raffe




----------



## Raffe




----------



## Raffe

That's it, all of my past and present German watches.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiker

Laco









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

Damasko DH 3.0 today for me


----------



## Evil Minion

Just got another C&B chevron last night, loving it!


----------



## neilziesing

Vagabund said:


> Tutima Pacific


Always liked this model. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neilziesing

Super impressed by this 2019 Tutima Saxon One M. This watch represents a huge value proposition.


----------



## neilziesing

Super impressed by this 2019 Tutima Saxon One M. This watch represents a huge value proposition.

View attachment 14520439


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mfaraday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elixxxer

Hanhart Pioneer Valjoux 23 for today.


----------



## tinman143

ldo123 said:


> Damasko DH 3.0 today for me


Really like this strap. Is it rubber and do you mind sharing which brand?


----------



## tinman143

Keeping it all German...


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123

tinman143 said:


> Really like this strap. Is it rubber and do you mind sharing which brand?


Thanks mate, it's the stock Damasko Leather Rubber Strap "Arne" in the "green-brown" color-scheme (basically a standard Hirsch product, however featuring a Damasko buckle). Very comfy and it matches perfectly with the color of the dial on the DH 3.0!


----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38 from earlier today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

i over paid. but i love this watch dearly. on a german made perlon strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puma74




----------



## fish70

Guinand Series 40


----------



## cooper99

TANGENTE SEEMS ICONIC.....THOSE DARK HANDS ON THIN NEEDLES ..VERY STRIKING..LOOKING FORWARD TO ACQUIRING ONE LIKE THIS


----------



## cooper99

NOW THAT IS ONE NOMOS YOU DO NOT SEE EVERYDAY...OUT OF PRODUCTION...WISH THEY WOULD REISSUE ...WHAT YEAR AND MODEL PLEASE


----------



## cooper99

SIMPLY AWESOME


----------



## merichar




----------



## Mike Advice PI

Stowa Partitio handwind with a Fluco Horween shell cordovan strap on a 7.25 wrist resting on A Death in the Family by Karl-Ove Knausgaard.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## urbino

Mike Advice PI said:


> View attachment 14532707
> 
> 
> Stowa Partitio handwind with a Fluco Horween shell cordovan strap on a 7.25 wrist resting on A Death in the Family by Karl-Ove Knausgaard.


I just put a Fluco cordovan on my AT. Those things are excellent.


----------



## Peter2500

My lovely Zurich - always a pleasure to wear.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good morning folks


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Rzad

A fave: my Defakto Eins Inkognito. I particularly enjoy the hacking feature...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhwarthog

Regrettably I no longer own this one









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

From yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## pdsf

Guinand Flying Officer 12-h.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501

Love it on Eulit perlon. A bit too much color correction, sorry for that....


----------



## cooper99

KARESZ591.....YOU HAVE EXQUISITE TASTE...THE TETRA WITH THE BLUE PERLON..VERY STRIKING.. UNTIL NOW HAVE NOT CONSIDERED TETRA...THIS IS VERY APPEALING


----------



## MKN

cooper99 said:


> KARESZ591.....YOU HAVE EXQUISITE TASTE...THE TETRA WITH THE BLUE PERLON..VERY STRIKING.. UNTIL NOW HAVE NOT CONSIDERED TETRA...THIS IS VERY APPEALING


Why are you yelling?


----------



## byhsu

Damasko DC-80 Orange


----------



## Chocodove




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DIL

Quick snap at work.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Stowa!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Archimede Pilot


----------



## Rickster27b

Stowa Partitio - Black - Handaufzug


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## issey.miyake

My GO

Today I went past the local AD in town to check out the ALS 1815 up down - oh lord that watch is amazing - I'd love to add that into my collection in a few years time


----------



## omeglycine

99.1 again today


----------



## Armchair

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 14554621


Caseback photo please!


----------



## Armchair




----------



## Relo60

Good morning and Happy Friday😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Happy Flieger Friday!


----------



## tsteph12

Just received this DH2.0 and love it!


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC. Love this watch. The tegimented stainless steel really does live up to its indestructible reputation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Sinn UX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bazza.

Here are my ones

Sinn EZM1 Le 


Sinn EZM2 GSG9


Sinn EZM2b UX GSG9


Sinn EZM5b


Sinn EZM13


----------



## jeroenk

Picked this one up last week! Such a unique piece, and a nice complement to the Orion.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com

*WatchBandit Original Cordura®* strap on NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date in *Navy Blue*








Pc by @nomoswatchclub


----------



## bazza.

Here are my ones

Sinn EZM1 Le 


Sinn EZM2 GSG9


Sinn EZM2b UX GSG9


Sinn EZM5b


Sinn EZM13


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Fergfour

On the fence with overall size/fit


----------



## omeglycine

Fergfour said:


> On the fence with overall size/fit
> 
> View attachment 14567435


It looks like a nice fit to my eyes. That's a great model, too, congrats.


----------



## joeabroad

My Tourby Marine 40


----------



## Fergfour

omeglycine said:


> It looks like a nice fit to my eyes. That's a great model, too, congrats.


Short lug to lug and very thin which is great, but it seems bigger than 41mm would suggest because of the large crystal/dial. I need more wrist time before coming to a conclusion either way.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## andsan

Glashütte vintage


----------



## 41Mets

Green this week









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

Always catches my eye.


----------



## tsteph12

Been wearing this DH2.0 all week since receiving. Love this Damasko!


----------



## tinman143

Nomos kinda morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Happy flieger friday!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## omeglycine

deepsea03 said:


>


Awesome photo of a great watch.


----------



## tinman143

deepsea03 said:


>


Great pic. What software do you use to get it like this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xding

deepsea03 said:


>


Great shot! Which model is this?

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

omeglycine said:


> Awesome photo of a great watch.





tinman143 said:


> Great pic. What software do you use to get it like this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you

This was shot with my iPhone and used the iOS app "Snapseed" for a little help 
Have a great weekend


----------



## Dale Vito




----------



## GUTuna

Stowa Antea Museum Edition


----------



## ldo123

Damasko DH 3.0 today...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

joeabroad said:


> My Tourby Marine 40
> 
> View attachment 14567819


Looks very nice.

How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jarlleif

Cold weather bike ride this morning!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

andsan said:


> Glashütte vintage


+1 on vintage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

41Mets said:


> Green this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That strap really compliments that dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

Tutima Saxon One M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Turns out I like how the 41 wears on the strap more than the bracelet


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

deepsea03 said:


>


Wow! Beautiful watch and an amazing photo. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Daily driver









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx

This is a fun one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Guten tag 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## tinman143

Boo!


----------



## PennyTheDog

Happy Halloween! 🎃


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prahasaurus

tinman143 said:


> Boo!


I do love most Sinn watches, and especially this design. Just fantastic. However, the date function makes no sense to me. It breaks the wonderful simplicity of the watch face. And it's so small, it seems like it's impossible to read. Why bother? Pity they don't make this exact same watch without the date function.


----------



## Dale Vito




----------



## bigclive2011

Kaventsmann Trieste 50mm, hand milled in Germany.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## tinman143

Prahasaurus said:


> I do love most Sinn watches, and especially this design. Just fantastic. However, the date function makes no sense to me. It breaks the wonderful simplicity of the watch face. And it's so small, it seems like it's impossible to read. Why bother? Pity they don't make this exact same watch without the date function.


I agree with you about the design aesthetics being disrupted with the date. That being said, I personally can't stand not having it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## X2-Elijah




----------



## erikesp

Rheinmeister Colonia 1971


----------



## erikesp

Steinhart OVM1 on Italian Brown leather band


----------



## erikesp

Dievas Vortex


----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Prahasaurus

My daily carry, she rarely leaves my wrist... Just a wonderful, all around watch, perfect for almost all occasions.


----------



## eblackmo

That old chestnut.....


----------



## craigr812

Meant to post this yesterday, but better late than never.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## boatswain




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

GO today.


----------



## Johnp_g

German heavy metal hardware....

Damasko DA36 made in 2016
Olympia SM2 made c. 1955


----------



## flyingpicasso

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14592631


Almost time to change the capsule?


----------



## boatswain




----------



## SteamJ




----------



## WatchEater666

Glashutte Original.


----------



## andsan

Gub


----------



## bigclive2011

Kaventsmann Trieste 500m.


----------



## joeabroad




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## frankier

It never gets old... had it since 2004... it always brings me joy...


----------



## jkpa

Nav B-Uhr 44.


----------



## StufflerMike

jkpa said:


> View attachment 14616877
> 
> 
> Nav B-Uhr 44.


Swiss Made. Not considered to be German.
From a former post: Steinhart is a German company with their manufacturing facility in the Jura region of Switzerland and everything is made and assembled there.The watch heads are then shipped to the headquarters in Germany where the final QC is done and then mated to either a leather strap, rubber strap, or metal bracelet.


----------



## issey.miyake

Been a while since I posted here..


----------



## joeabroad

Archimede 39 on a Stowa strap.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## joeabroad




----------



## WatchEater666

🙂


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Tanjecterly

I seem to have a liking for German watches.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## cdnitguy




----------



## stevarad

German OSCO (Otto Schlund) with poljot 3133 movement..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Gofishus

Junghans Meister Calendar


----------



## byhsu

Damasko DC80


----------



## MikeVG

Damasko DS30


----------



## stevarad

Junkers mechanical chronograph









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## andsan

Glashütte GUB


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Prahasaurus

deepsea03 said:


>


What model Sinn is that? I have to say I really love Sinn, but the date complication in most Sinn watches is a deal breaker for me. But this is just sublime...


----------



## Miked6

My new (to me) Damasko DS30.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Prahasaurus said:


> What model Sinn is that? I have to say I really love Sinn, but the date complication in most Sinn watches is a deal breaker for me. But this is just sublime...


Thank you - this is the 356 Isetan LE made for the Japanese market x/50 made


----------



## monza06

https://postimages.org/


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## WorthTheWrist

Tutima Glashutte DI300 titanium diver.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## andsan

Glashütte diver GUB


----------



## krpdm

QLEW7277 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Roger Beep

Sinn UX - 10 years old, non tegimented, still looking perfect. Cheap to run: only once needed a new battery and oil.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Stowa Flieger!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Dad duties with the GO this morning..


----------



## deepsea03

Beat Bama! Maybe?!? Please?!?

Also: Sinn 356 UTC


----------



## Relo60

Good day and Happy Tuesday:-!🖖🏼


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fiskadoro

Junghans Form A (100 Year Bauhaus Limited Edition)


----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy for Thanksgiving


----------



## andsan

Glashütte vintage


----------



## andsan

Glashütte vintage


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Lou P




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Sinn U1!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## LoProfile




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## warsh

Hadn't worn this one in a while. Still makes me smile. Full lume dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinbv2003

😉


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Been more than a month since I wore the DA34 but smiling on my wrist today:-!

Happy Wednesday folks🖖🏼


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Probably the best specc'ed for the money watch I own. Sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015 movement for (at the time) under $200.


----------



## M6TT F

fiskadoro said:


> Junghans Form A (100 Year Bauhaus Limited Edition)
> 
> View attachment 14660869


Love these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bigclive2011

Festive Kaventsmann.


----------



## tinman143




----------



## DSDickson

Awesome and my pick of their litter. Perhaps one day. Do enjoy that beauty!



Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 14678897


----------



## DSDickson

Awesome and my pick of their litter. Perhaps one day. Do enjoy that beauty!



Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 14678897


----------



## deepsea03

Flieger Friday


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 SE....


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat




----------



## deepsea03

Gracie (and dad) approve


----------



## DSDickson

Both are beautiful... especially the „supplemental heating device"!



deepsea03 said:


> Gracie (and dad) approve


----------



## deepsea03

DSDickson said:


> Both are beautiful... especially the „supplemental heating device"!


thank you!


----------



## deepsea03

356 UTC


----------



## SteamJ

Damasko Monday.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## brandonskinner

Kudoke 2









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Festive Kaventsmann.


----------



## umutaydogan

From last week 

Vintage VDB gmt .. i like this heavy boy !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shadash

Nomos Metro today


----------



## littlejoebig

I love how clean it is without the date



deepsea03 said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## DSDickson

29er with cheap OD nylon strap ... at least on my wrist!


----------



## mebiuspower

View attachment 9ZPihyz.jpg


----------



## littlejoebig

That watch is pure class B)



mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 14696865


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Laco today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## DSDickson

Day/date betrays you me thinks! ;-) Nice looking clock!



deepsea03 said:


>


----------



## deepsea03

After awhile they all look the same - at least the Sinn is cool


----------



## gshock626




----------



## BRN

First German watch in my collection.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Servus




----------



## deepsea03

103 St C on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## boatswain

Lawless 40


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## DSDickson

Great job with that band on your Nomos! I'm not won over with Perlon on dressy watches, but that looks very nice.



LoProfile said:


> View attachment 14706741


----------



## JFingers

New Weltzeit a couple days ago at Disney World.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless


----------



## joeabroad

My Meister


----------



## ClearanceVoid

Stowa Flieger handwound


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Stowa!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## schumacher62

West Germany. the dial at least.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Servus

At what watch do I set the date and time today?









Kind regards


----------



## StufflerMike

Left


----------



## jdelcue

Club 701 on charcoal suede.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## BRN

Servus said:


> At what watch do I set the date and time today?
> 
> Kind regards


TUTIMA


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## hbdakilloer

Four years on and a few Swiss watches on I'm back with another German. Can't stop admiring it.


----------



## hbdakilloer

Four years on and a few Swiss watches on I'm back with another German. Can't stop admiring it.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## issey.miyake

Damn that's nice!

Wore mine today also for taking Santa photo with kids..


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

Local hockey team - not a bad way to spend Saturday night


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## watch1440

Junghans Meister Driver Hand-wind, an automotive-inspired watch.
One of the best looking watches (German or Swiss)


----------



## wtma




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## BRN




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bosko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lensgarden

NOMOS on a Staib mesh bracelet. Happy holidays beautiful people!


----------



## omeglycine

lensgarden said:


> NOMOS on a Staib mesh bracelet. Happy holidays beautiful people!


Great pairing. I had an identical one a few years back and likely will again at some point (unless I go with an Ahoi this time).


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## lensgarden

omeglycine said:


> Great pairing. I had an identical one a few years back and likely will again at some point (unless I go with an Ahoi this time).


Great minds think alike!


----------



## boatswain




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## anrex

tu`


----------



## deepsea03

Military Type IV at the office


----------



## oso2276

View attachment 14726547


Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AwatchS

DA37 on red perlon for Christmas.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## BRN

*Day Shot/Night Shot*


----------



## usclassic




----------



## jarlleif

Taken on a nice family Christmas Eve hike


----------



## drhr

Center Second


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## tinman143

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Fröhliche Weihnachten


----------



## hellowin

Dievas Vortex 500


----------



## SiebSp




----------



## Dimy

Sinn 157 lately.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Servus




----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## schumacher62

greetings from Hamburg!


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## casper461

Nice


----------



## deepsea03

Dome-a-licious


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday:-!🖖🏼


----------



## Quartersawn




----------



## BRN




----------



## danimal107

deepsea03 said:


> Dome-a-licious


What is that? I really like it from what I can see..


----------



## danimal107

deepsea03 said:


> Dome-a-licious


What is that? I really like it from what I can see..


----------



## StufflerMike

Imho it is a Sinn Military Type IV


----------



## deepsea03

danimal107 said:


> What is that? I really like it from what I can see..





stuffler said:


> Imho it is a Sinn Military Type IV


Yes - the new Limited Edition Sinn Military Type IV - super comfortable and super versatile on NATO, Leather or Bracelet


----------



## DaveXS

DA363 on bracelet.


----------



## sonyman99

New Fully Tegimented U1, arrived today.


----------



## sonyman99

Double Post


----------



## pdsf

Guinand Flying Officer 12-h manual wind.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Newest arrival










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## deepsea03

Isetan on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: Wrist shots...Immelmann*


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

*Re: Wrist shots...Immelmann*



DaleEArnold said:


>


Wow, how heavy is this?


----------



## issey.miyake

Watching Frozen with my daughter lol...


----------



## Tanjecterly

Two of my three Germans after strap changes. Which to wear?


----------



## nodnar

Tanjecterly said:


> Two of my three Germans after strap changes. Which to wear?


103

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Happy New year









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rewind

Happy New Year!


----------



## BRN

_Combining my two hobbies. _


----------



## Horoticus

Tanjecterly said:


> Two of my three Germans after strap changes. Which to wear?


Both!


----------



## shadash

Happy new year!


----------



## 41Mets

Still in love









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

nach Dresden


----------



## RazorFrazer

Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve. A month old!


----------



## fenomeno

Nomos club sport neomatik 42


----------



## rashomon

Germany meets Denmark in London

My first wrist shot ... rocking my Nomos at the Olafur Eliasson art exhibition at the The Tate Modern ☺


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Servus

Changed in the afternoon.


----------



## Tribonian

Restored GUB Glashuette. I've seen a quote on here from a former engineer at GUB saying something like "We may have lived under communism but we were still Germans..."


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## FBMJ

Tribonian said:


> Restored GUB Glashuette. I've seen a quote on here from a former engineer at GUB saying something like "We may have lived under communism but we were still Germans..."
> 
> View attachment 14754873


Pretty, I'm waiting in the mail for a 28.1.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

My new Dievas 500M Marine Mojave limited edition from Gnomon. Very fine watch, understated and extremely comfortable to wear on any size wrist. I rotate watches each week and this is the first time wearing this piece.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## krpdm

Diapal by jppellet, on Flickr

Problem: oil embargo
Solution: Diapal


----------



## schumacher62

BA lounge at Tegel Berlin


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## tsteph12

Stowa Verus Grau


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Stowa hand wind on Martu' strap.


----------



## BRN

From suede to nato. Going to be ordering the Nomos blue/black textile strap for it in the coming days.


----------



## smalleq

tsteph12 said:


> Stowa Verus Grau
> 
> View attachment 14758333


Glad to see it being put to good use!


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## vmmvmmm

From a few days ago.


----------



## vmmvmmm

More recent shot. Love me some Glashütte Original. And yes, I'm aware my zipper is down in this pic (crown unscrewed).


----------



## Tribonian

Junhgans Max Bill - ideal for when you need understatement


----------



## Tribonian

Junhgans Max Bill - ideal for when you need understatement

View attachment 14762861


----------



## Skeptical

The Archimede continues to impress me. It's been up and down a couple of seconds, but after 8 consecutive days on wrist it's at +0.6 seconds total.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn Military Type IV


----------



## Relo60

😊😄😁 Wednesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## RuggerAl

First time in a long time, forgot how much I enjoy the simplicity.


----------



## SteamJ

I may change this strap out for rubber for warm weather over the next 2 days.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

SteamJ, current New Yorker here, it's supposed to be pushing 60 here this weekend. Keeping mine on the bracelet though...


----------



## shadash




----------



## andsan

Glashütte GUB


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## catlike

Ol' faithful on a seatbelt NATO so far this weekend. I'm going watch "browsing" this afternoon so I'll change to something that's easier to put on & take off before I go:


----------



## Fokstom

Bluish DA36


----------



## fatherbowie

Tutima Military (Bund) with Lemania 5100 on orange Bonetto Cinturini 270. Sehr gut!


----------



## wintershade

My latest Nomos. I really dig it on the light gray strap which matches the numerals perfectly.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## oso2276

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jarlleif

My Sinn and a great seat on a not completely full plane!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## AR115-35

Hanhart Pioneer One, strap from cheapestnatostraps.com.









Gesendet von meinem Redmi 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## tinman143

My new to me Ludwig 35


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## DSDickson

An unusually flat wrist you have Omeglycine! ;-) Beauty of a watch too.


----------



## omeglycine

DSDickson said:


> An unusually flat wrist you have Omeglycine! ;-) Beauty of a watch too.


Sometimes I like to live dangerously and bend the rules


----------



## wkw

omeglycine said:


>


What a good looking watch !

Congratulations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## deepsea03

Strap Organizing Day


----------



## avian_gator

New shoes for my Max Bill!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

omeglycine said:


>


Is that a Dornblüth bracelet or something you purchased aftermarket? I'd love to get a beautiful deck watch like this someday

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Marine73

Love that watch!


----------



## omeglycine

jarlleif said:


> Is that a Dornblüth bracelet or something you purchased aftermarket? I'd love to get a beautiful deck watch like this someday
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


It is an oem Dornblüth bracelet that is no longer offered.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## trf2271

Loving my club campus


----------



## BRN

This has not left my wrist since receiving it over a month ago.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-2


----------



## Roningrad

Flyboy Tuesday! My handwound Stowa-FA40.


----------



## rashomon

Left hand club (though obviously on my right wrist - but you know what I mean 

View attachment 14801719


----------



## deepsea03

Type IV


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Too many good looking pieces here!


----------



## mtnmvr

bearwithwatch said:


> Zeppelin 7690-2


Love this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmvr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-1 Series G38


----------



## Roningrad

D’ flavor of the week, Stowa FA-40 on ostrich leather strap.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03

Type IV


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy


----------



## tinman143

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So clean.


----------



## wkw

tinman143 said:


> So clean.


Thanks.

Really appreciate the minimalist design.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

This is my favorite strap on the Max Bill so far!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo

856









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist

N.B. Yaeger Delta Sector automatic.


----------



## hisaac




----------



## tinman143

Enjoying music from the JBL 530s.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mleok

This is my 35mm Nomos Tangente on my 6.75" wrist, which I just purchased spontaneously at the Duty Free in Frankfurt. It's my first German watch.


----------



## Orisginal

Out for a spin with the indestructible 856 UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-2 Series G38


----------



## Don S




----------



## hteng2919

Joined the nomos club, Tangente 41 Update


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

Most recent addition to the collection - Archimede Outdoor blue dial


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-1


----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 i b on fine link bracelet - a perfect combination IMHO:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC today at the park.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## wintershade




----------



## andsan

Glashütte Spezichron GUB


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice


----------



## BRN




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Tourby ⭐ Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^^^Great minds think alike. Tourby L40 blue in the office.


----------



## omeglycine

A nice start to the week.


----------



## RLS1851




----------



## rob9765

My first Nomos!


----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Such a good looking watch. If I had all the money in the world, this would be my dress watch. Such elegance.

Time is inevitable...


----------



## jordan05

Looks nice!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## BRN

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14840275


Such a classy piece. I was just checking it out on their website last night.


----------



## Rickster27b

Stowa Partitio Handaufzug


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Dienstag.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Not on the wrist today. This is Alexander Shorokhoff kandy avant-garde.


----------



## jarlleif

Put a great new one piece rubber strap on my Guinand! (Smells like vanilla too)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## Davido22

Nienaber Retrolator


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-3 Series G38


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Tanjecterly

L40 blue.


----------



## Crosspolytope




----------



## jeroenk

Sweater brings out the midnight blue nicely









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## frankieg




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

frankieg said:


> View attachment 14848485


 36mm ?


----------



## deepsea03

Type IV


----------



## frankieg

frankieg said:


> View attachment 14848485





jakec said:


> 36mm ?


Yes, 36mm with ETA 2804-2 handwinding movement.


----------



## bombaywalla




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 i b:


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

bombaywalla said:


> View attachment 14850363


This watch is so incredibly beautiful, but do any others think that all the writing around the bezel distracts from the dial? Not bashing it and would happily wear it, but the writing seems unneeded.


----------



## catlike




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine73

frankieg said:


> View attachment 14848485


What model is this


----------



## StufflerMike

Marine73 said:


> What model is this


Hasn't this already been answered in this thread ?!


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## Marine73

stuffler said:


> Marine73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What model is this
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't this already been answered in this thread ?!
Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't feel like reading through 14,751 post to get my answer. Guess I don't have as much time as others do. ?


----------



## StufflerMike

Marine73 said:


> Sorry, I didn't feel like reading through 14,751 post to get my answer. Guess I don't have as much time as others do. ?


You do not need to flick through 14.751 posts to get your question answered. The answer has been posted just one day ago. If your time doesn't allow just to scroll down a bit then *I* am sorry for you.

For your convenience: Stowa Marine Roman 36mm with ETA 2804.


----------



## monza06




----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> This watch is so incredibly beautiful, but do any others think that all the writing around the bezel distracts from the dial? Not bashing it and would happily wear it, but the writing seems unneeded.


nobody's posted their opinion as yet and....
.... I suppose my opinion counts the least since I bought this item. LOL! 
but no, the writing does not distract from the dial. the photo here is magnified version of the watch. in real life when looking at the 40mm dial the writing is in perspective & does not seem to take away from the dial. 
Indeed, this watch is incredibly beautiful. When I 1st saw it on their website I just had to get it!!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bdjansen

Max Bill hand wind.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

103 type 4 today


----------



## issey.miyake

Missed wearing this GO !


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-5 Series G38


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03

Isetan


----------



## Armchair




----------



## issey.miyake

Doing some light reading ...


----------



## Relo60

Guten Morgen😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## weisscomposer

My current two-watch collection: A Nomos Tangente 38 Date (reference 130) and an A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Thin (reference 201.033). I've established a rule for myself that I can only buy a watch for my birthday in December, so I've got plenty of time to decide where the collection could go in the future.


----------



## elbilo

new watch got me flyin' high!


----------



## FBMJ

weisscomposer said:


> My current two-watch collection: A Nomos Tangente 38 Date (reference 130) and an A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Thin (reference 201.033). I've established a rule for myself that I can only buy a watch for my birthday in December, so I've got plenty of time to decide where the collection could go in the future.
> 
> View attachment 14863591


Wise couple.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

This over that today


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-2


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35

Smartest move I've made in a while... Strapcode 20-18 taper bracelet on my Archimede 39. I've always used a leather strap. What took me so long? Love it.


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## nodnar

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14865473


Nice lighting, bracelet looks real good in that shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert

Vollmer Winged Midnight









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## deepsea03

Penduyboy said:


> View attachment 14877899


Very nice - what is the reference?


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7686-2


----------



## Penduyboy

deepsea03 said:


> Very nice - what is the reference?


I am not sure but Mike in Vintage forum told me that it is a

"Junghans Automatic Day Date. Stainless steel. Caliber 653, basically a Durowe 7526 movement. 1971 - 1975"

Thanks, Pendu


----------



## Penduyboy

deepsea03 said:


> Very nice - what is the reference?


I am not sure but Mike in Vintage forum told me that it is a

"Junghans Automatic Day Date. Stainless steel. Caliber 653, basically a Durowe 7526 movement. 1971 - 1975"

Here is another shot of the watch









Thanks, Pendu


----------



## DavidTam




----------



## frankieg

Stowa Marine Classic 36mm Roman Handwound in the winter sun this morning.


----------



## deepsea03

856 UTC on DAS


----------



## Ike2

Flying with my trusty flieger.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## AndrwTNT

Just received this wonderful watch yesterday..

No wrist shots yet, but I love it on the olive NATO!


----------



## nodnar

deepsea03 said:


> 856 UTC on DAS


Beautiful 356, was sorely tempted by its big brother the 358.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

It's Humpday so HTFU


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday🙏🏼😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## caesarmascetti

Happy Sunday to you


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Spunwell

103 type IV to start the work week


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7686-1


----------



## Tanjecterly

Shades of blue.


----------



## jarlleif

Love the way the light interacts with the acrylic crystal on this one

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

AndrwTNT said:


> Just received this wonderful watch yesterday..
> 
> No wrist shots yet, but I love it on the olive NATO!
> 
> View attachment 14883083
> 
> 
> View attachment 14883085
> 
> 
> View attachment 14883087


Very nice, what model is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Sinn Type IV arrived.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Nomos Tangente update today


----------



## 7ee

OkiFrog said:


> Sinn Type IV arrived.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very cool watch.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## m6rk

Hanhart S 105 OE


----------



## maxwatch72

Stowa Marine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxwatch72

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14904211
> View attachment 14904213
> View attachment 14904215


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek

Elysee Danaos


----------



## Batchelor22

Just arrived, nice and light on the wrist!


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional #70












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

U1 SE on stock fuzzy rubber to finish the week


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

I missed my chance to purchase the Hanhart SK 60 GMT. I love the way yellow second hand and accents pop against the black dial. To give it a bit of color, I put a Skagen yellow silicone strap on the Hanhart S 105 OE. ..so comfortable and I love the look.


----------



## schumacher62

my timex from pfortzheim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## victarro

*What German watch are you wearing today?*


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 104 A St Sa BE


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## deepsea03

It ships with 2 nice canvas straps however it also looks great on H-Link bracelet


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jmariorebelo

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14922655


Dornbluth movements are so damn beautiful. Never get enough of them.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Had to take her out of storage today


----------



## caesarmascetti

This one just came in the mail, put it on an NSA vintage swiss bracelet


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal for the mid-week hump


----------



## R1P




----------



## issey.miyake

Changed the strap today


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Flieger III


----------



## fish70

Three months ago I found about the Junghans J88 and shortly afterwards the Junghans Meister Pilot inspired by it.


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 I b:


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment zzT7MqwA.jpeg


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DC 86 on duty


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14922653
> View attachment 14922655


VERY cool! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## montydrei

My first Nomos. I am mesmerised


----------



## Davido22

Regulator


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-1


----------



## FrankDerek




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## Craig ms

This was my first German watch - not as nice as some of yours but still like it


----------



## Craig ms

View attachment 14944259


This was my first German watch - not as nice as some of yours but still like it


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## deepsea03

104 St Sa BE


----------



## FrankDerek




----------



## Time On My Hands

The Max Bill 4 is well admired. I also think the date 4 on this is worth a nod.


----------



## Time On My Hands

The old duplicate post rears its (dopple) kopf again.


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Spring-Diver

T1












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BRN




----------



## schumacher62

when timex owned Laco- German made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97

Staying home. Living in Sinn.


----------



## deepsea03

weekend honey-do list


----------



## deepsea03

Finishing off the weekend with cheeseburgers


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 i b:


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-2


----------



## fire_lantern

DSub3









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14954459
> View attachment 14954461
> View attachment 14954463


 YEP !!!


----------



## Armchair




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## WatchBandit.com

Not made in Germany but designed in Germany  FineWatchesBerlin *Teufelsberg White #2* - Pretty cool "Bauhaus Style" bang for the buck


----------



## StufflerMike

WatchBandit.com said:


> Not made in Germany but designed in Germany  FineWatchesBerlin *Teufelsberg White #2* - Pretty cool "Bauhaus Style" bang for the buck
> 
> View attachment 14960053


That's why I introduced our members to FineWatchesBerlin on our Public Forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/let-m...berlin-5123083-post50942691.html#post50942691


----------



## Kwcsports

Here's my Laco


----------



## StufflerMike

Kwcsports said:


> Here's my Laco


The „modernized" lugs are not my cup of tea. More the „purist" type of watch aficionado when it comes to Flieger watches.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## EODArmy

856 with Staib


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

Spending more time self-isolating at home means more time drooling over everyone's watch pictures. So I thought I'd contribute and share another pic. This is the Saxonia Thin (reference 201.033).


----------



## emiTstI

Meine Uhr. Mein Auto. Beide werden in Deutschland hergestellt.







Ich lebe in Texas. Ich hoffe meine deutsche Sprache ist gut!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Kwcsports

stuffler said:


> The „modernized" lugs are not my cup of tea. More the „purist" type of watch aficionado when it comes to Flieger watches.


Agreed, if you're a purist. I don't like them as much either but they wear so much better on my wrist.


----------



## rschmidt97

Back in the bracelet.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## amg37

Still one of my favorites out of the 10 or so in regular rotation -


----------



## bazza.

Laco Memmingen


----------



## tantric

Archimede outdoor. Great size, nice dial.


----------



## deepsea03

Haven't worn this one in awhile but what a great combo.....Sinn on Toxic NATO


----------



## pr1uk

My new (well to me just arrived) Junghans Mega RC

















Changed the strap to a Bonkip type and let it reset which it did but set it to German time so I advanced the hour so it's now UK time will it reset again to German time no idea hope not ;-)
Love the way you can cover the date window at my age I need a magnify glass to see it anyway


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Rickster27b

It's Flieger Friday and I am Flaunting my new (to-me) Laco Heidelberg auto.


----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

A new acquisition!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimy




----------



## Spring-Diver

8 days straight with the U1 Professional












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## Relo60

😊🙂Monday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## elbilo

Getting reacquainted with the 556i Mocha. Damasko has monopolized my wrist for a while.


----------



## BRN




----------



## bombaywalla

emiTstI said:


> Meine Uhr. Mein Auto. Beide werden in Deutschland hergestellt.
> View attachment 14968871
> 
> Ich lebe in Texas. Ich hoffe meine deutsche Sprache ist gut!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Du kanst doch gut Deutsch schreiben aber kanst Du auch fliessend sprechen? 
Is der Porsche hundert Prozent in Deutschland gebaut? oder, ist ein kleiner Teil woanders gebaut?


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C on EK Straps


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## StufflerMike

Nice Stowa lume shot.


----------



## BRN

deepsea03 said:


> 103 St C on EX Straps


This 103 St C is my favorite from your Sinn collection. Love the reverse panda!


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

bombaywalla said:


> Du kanst doch gut Deutsch schreiben aber kanst Du auch fliessend sprechen?
> Is der Porsche hundert Prozent in Deutschland gebaut? oder, ist ein kleiner Teil woanders gebaut?


Danke sehr! Ich spreche gut genug Deutsch, um in Deutschland auszukommen. Nicht perfekt, aber akzeptabel. Ich war letzten September zwei Wochen in Deutschland. Meine großMutter kommt aus Deutschland! In Bezug auf den Porsche weiß ich nicht, ob er zu 100% in Deutschland gebaut wurde. Ich mag es, wo immer es gebaut wurde!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk

> 41Mets -
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the date window size on these watches. not my choice of face colour but nice looking watches


----------



## oso2276

Night wrist picture - Damasko DSUB1 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Davido22

New addition :


----------



## JuNi

This Stowa today


----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## schumacher62

"west germany"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Enjoy this as a daily at the office wearer.


----------



## JuNi

A little bit sunshine in this irrational times


----------



## Relo60

Damasko DA34, a solid watch:-!.

😊🙂Thursday ✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

Flieger Friday grounded and social distancing with my Laco this morning....
.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Snapped this yesterday during a coffee break. I like how it came out. Sinn 6096.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## scak456

Stowa Antea 39mm

Limited edition 5/100 (present from by better half for my 50th)

Very impressed with this. Dial design perfection!

The timekeeping is excellent too, currently running at an average of +1.7s / day


----------



## Roningrad

LOvely Flieger Sunday!


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

For a lazy stay home social distancing weekend, the Botta Uno Carbon black on a black and white striped Nato on my couch....
.


----------



## Mjsusc

DuFa


----------



## Mjsusc

Love the stowA


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## eblackmo

I am locked down at home due to COVID and working through a curly Entity Framework DB concurrency issue via Microsoft teams. Here is my Benzinger! Seriously it is as boring as it sounds.


----------



## StufflerMike

Mjsusc said:


> DuFa


Hmmh ? Today's Dufa brand unfortunately has not much in common anymore with the former German watch factory Thuringia. The London-based multi-brand group Dartmouth Brands Ltd. revived the Thuringian patient, who was actually declared dead, in 2016. Dufa is unfortunately still somewhat opaque, which causes question marks rather than aha effects in the German watch community.
The current Dufa website is not exactly helpful in order to counteract this: background information on the history and the current minds behind the brand are rather scarce. With a view to the long list of dealers in Japan and the Dufa website translated into Japanese, one of the sales focuses seems to be clear.
Here, the minds behind the Dufa brand definitely have to invest a lot of time to give the brand a face (again). Who is behind the revived brand? Where are the watches assembled to achieve the necessary added value for Made in Germany? Where are the points of connection to the Dufa brand, which is fundamentally historically interesting.


----------



## andsan

Glashütte GUB


----------



## Relo60

Fresh from the box and my first Sinn. The 104 Blue LE:-!

😊🙂Monday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## tantric

I love the blue dial on this Archimede Outdoor


----------



## wkw

Relo60 said:


> Fresh from the box and my first Sinn. The 104 Blue LE:-!
> 
> Monday
> 
> View attachment 15012165


Just received mine yesterday. A happy Sinner says hi.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

wkw said:


> Just received mine yesterday. A happy Sinner says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Happy Sinner indeed:-!


----------



## wkw

Relo60 said:


> Happy Sinner indeed:-!


Thanks. Really like the strap combo of this edition.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Enjoying my Stowa before it goes on the chopping block.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Rainy day wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

jarlleif said:


> Rainy day wrist shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that one.


----------



## omeglycine

Been awhile since I last wore this one. My mistake.


----------



## elbilo

omeglycine said:


> Been awhile since I last wore this one. My mistake.


Thinking I should open a foster home for neglected watches.


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 04-08 full.jpg


----------



## omeglycine

elbilo said:


> Thinking I should open a foster home for neglected watches.


Haha, that's funny!


----------



## elbilo

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15016307


beautiful strap!


----------



## JFingers

Nomos for Timeless NBCF edition on natostrapco.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Davido22

Regulator


----------



## amt76

Let's Go...Just recently acquired...Tutima Grand Flieger Airplane...


























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy 39H


----------



## JuNi

Hanhart today


----------



## Armchair




----------



## Relo60

Back to the Sinn 104:-!

🙂😷Saturday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 Flieger II









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Sixties Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## amg786

The only way to wear it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

amg786 said:


> The only way to wear it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Panograph, very nice.


----------



## PennyTheDog

I've been starting to look around for the Pacific 670 recently. I love the slim profile, and it looks like a watch that will only get cooler as it wears.



that 1 guy said:


> View attachment 15019625


----------



## PennyTheDog

Day number 50 million of quarantine 😭


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## eleven pass

A shot of a new strap that I never got around to sharing!


----------



## El Conde

On the wrist you wouldn't see the strap doing it's thing with the hands...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## maylebox




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Stowa


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## Steppy




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## flaccidaardvark




----------



## boatswain




----------



## evvignes

U1


----------



## amt76

Tutima Flieger Automatic....


























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good day gentlemen and ladies:-!

Latest acquisition Sinn 104 Blue LE. Love it:-!


----------



## hun23

Five Guys take out today


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 04-19 full.jpg


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## tinman143

Home schooling is no joke


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15051139


Cool Laco.... don't think I've seen this one before.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Damasko DC56, 7" wrist:

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Ag Surfer

All dressed up with no where to go


----------



## Sonnyboy51

Sinn 556 I b


----------



## issey.miyake

Using this more and more at home because no scratches on clasp while on the keyboard!


----------



## Relo60

2nd watch of the day. I prefer wearing 1 a day but 2 per day seem to be my new normal

Be safe and enjoy😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conjure-up

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial is amazing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

conjure-up said:


> That dial is amazing!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, and agreed!! I fall in love each time I look at it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Sonnyboy51

issay.miyake what a lovely Glashutte.


----------



## fiskadoro

Damasko DS30 Worn & Wound edition. Missed this first time round so was glad to pick one up in the recent restock. The subtle changes they made are really nice.


----------



## jashotwe1

My new 556 in need of sizing:


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ag Surfer

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is such a cool piece.


----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## longstride

Wow this thread now has 1486 pages........!

OK an EZM3....always a good representative of Sinn's EZM series.


----------



## thenitecafe

Great photos all! Hard resisting some of these up in this thread myself!


----------



## eblackmo

Hamilton B-Uhr homage. Can I get away with it? I think I can.


----------



## eblackmo

thenitecafe said:


> Great photos all! Hard resisting some of these up in this thread myself!


Outstanding contribution. Thanks!


----------



## Baham

Ramadan Mubarak
Nomos Tangente Eastern Arabic


----------



## mrplow25

Stowa Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## amt76

Same German, Different Shoes...lol.

If you guys are looking for nice Pilot Leather, Don't Sleep on RIOS....
All straps pictured are Rios..






































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

Tutima Saxon One M.


----------



## wkw

amt76 said:


> Same German, Different Shoes...lol.
> 
> If you guys are looking for nice Pilot Leather, Don't Sleep on RIOS....
> All straps pictured are Rios..
> View attachment 15062817
> View attachment 15062821
> View attachment 15062825
> View attachment 15062827
> View attachment 15062829
> View attachment 15062833
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Great looking Tutima. I really like this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flaccidaardvark




----------



## catlike

My trusty battle-scarred Terrasport for the start of the ANZAC Day long weekend here. I've had this for over 8 years now and apart from my Radiomir it's the biggest watch I own @44mm but it's thin & hugs my wrist really well, making it a great weekend beater.

On a new Dassari strap:


----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## amt76

Bless the Fleabay Gods, as I won a Lot of 23mm straps, which all go well with my Grand Flieger Airplane....Drunk Art Green Canvas, DaS Oxblood , and Red Rock Grey Canvas...












































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## deepsea03

103 St C pulls weekend duty


----------



## Armchair

Just back from a service and polish in Glashutte and on a brand new strap


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jaychung




----------



## amt76

New Arrival....Not sure if it looks small but, don't really care,...lol.




















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Night Watch😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sidders54

Steiny


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## amt76

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Man 
I need this. Beautiful watch...
So PB and JELLY Right now...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Trying out an old strap


----------



## govdubspeedgo

added deployant clasp to the nomos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

amt76 said:


> Man
> I need this. Beautiful watch...
> So PB and JELLY Right now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks. This is an older model back in 2015.

I believe Stowa has released a blue dial pilot watch recently, with a slightly different blue color. Check out their web site and it looks like an eye candy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

My new - Laco Mülheim an der Ruhr, a 39mm, hand-wind, just showed yesterday. I will call this my first 'Grail' watch (for the moment)..LOL

I love the blued hands, sandblasted case, silky smooth hand-wind movement, onion crown, outstanding Lume&#8230; and &#8230;. it fits my 6.5" wrist perfectly.


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Pro










BGW9 lume is excellent 











Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

I should wear her more often...


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Simple yet perfect


----------



## cottontop

I have had this one for a couple of weeks now. Though not expensive, I really like it. (I don't like to post "wrist" shots as my arms are too gross; i.e., scars, scabs, and old man age spots).


----------



## Tangomat602

New Arrival !


----------



## jmariorebelo

Tangomat602 said:


> New Arrival !
> View attachment 15087163
> 
> View attachment 15087165


Great photos! Looks fantastic, I actually prefer the look of those indices over the blued option.

What size is it?


----------



## Tangomat602

Thanks, it's my new 40mm 99.1-M. I have a relative small wrist 6.75" and this size fits better and much more comfortable than my 42mm 99.2.


----------



## amt76

Yard work with the Tutima Flieger on Rubber Strap.....Happy Sunday


























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76

DS30 on fake Rubber B strap...




















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn Dienstag


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scribe9154

Just picked this up









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

scribe9154 said:


> Just picked this up


Good job, it's a great watch.


----------



## JuNi

Stowa Ikarus


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DCP

.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

this qualifies!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

schumacher62 said:


> this qualifies!


Quote from Laco forum (excerpt): „By this time, Laco-Durowe had already been owned for some years by the U.S. Time Corporation, better known as "Timex". As a result of a slump in sales, Ludwig Hummel sold the company to the American watchmaking giant on 01.02.59, Timex being particularly interested in Laco-Durowe's advanced research into the possibilities of electrical and electronic timepieces. With the emphasis heavily on this aspect of the business, the "Laco-electric" was to appear in 1961 - Germany's first reliably functioning electric watch. An attempt by a Mr Epperlein of Ersingen to introduce the first electric watch onto the market in 1958 had been largely unsuccessful, owing to design flaws. So here too, it was Lacher that was to set the technical pace.

The company did not remain long in American ownership. On 01.09.1965, the Swiss firm Ebauches S.A. took over Durowe - however, Lacher & Co. and the brand name Laco were not swallowed up. The Swiss, who from now on wanted Durowe to produce only mechanical movements for ladies' and gents' wristwatches, acquired easy access to the markets of the then E.E.C.- today's European Union - through the German company. Durowe remained a dominant producer - in 1974, a total of 550,000 movements were manufactured."


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Haf

View attachment Ywf0Ujh.jpg


----------



## tantric

Sinn EZM3 today.
I just ordered a Damasko DC56 - I'll post a a German family pic with my Archimede Outdoor once it arrives.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Tutima DI300 automatic titanium diver.


----------



## JFingers

Nomos Zurich LE Amsterdam for Ace Jewelers, one of 25, on a Staib Mesh.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## BRN




----------



## ireachmike

I just got my new STOWA!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RagnarsHeir

Sinn EZM 13


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

ireachmike said:


> I just got my new STOWA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is unique. I didn't know Stowa offer Lefties.

Did you customized this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

Sunday Best


----------



## francorx

Just arrived this week, outstanding watch!


----------



## deepsea03

Tomahawks - might need more than a :30 timer for these


----------



## ireachmike

wkw said:


> This is unique. I didn't know Stowa offer Lefties.
> 
> Did you customized this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi wkw 
Thanks! And Yes... STOWA does offer left handed watches. You just need to tell them at the time of ordering. I put it down in the comments section and they are happy to accommodate, and best of all, there is no extra charge!

They are a pleasure to deal with! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoProfile

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Excuse my dorf. Is this the Ikarus?


----------



## wkw

ireachmike said:


> Hi wkw
> Thanks! And Yes... STOWA does offer left handed watches. You just need to tell them at the time of ordering. I put it down in the comments section and they are happy to accommodate, and best of all, there is no extra charge!
> 
> They are a pleasure to deal with!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ireachmike for the advice. I'll look into it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

LoProfile said:


> Excuse my dorf. Is this the Ikarus?


Yes, it is.

Not exactly the most popular Stowa but the grey color dial is quite unique to me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## sidders54

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## ambardekotu

Hanhart S105 OE limited edition
Muehle ProMare Datum
Hanhart Pioneer One


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## LoProfile

I have one with the blued hands. I should have guessed...I guess I did. Very nice!!


----------



## LoProfile

wkw said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> Not exactly the most popular Stowa but the grey color dial is quite unique to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have one with the blued hands. I should have guessed...I guess I did. Very nice!!


----------



## LoProfile

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15112571


I stared at this watch for a while THEN I noticed the dawg


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15112571


Which reference is this?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76

Hot off the UPS truck....
Muhley...
Sea Timer BlackMotion...






































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ambardekotu

amt76 said:


> Hot off the UPS truck....
> Muhley...
> Sea Timer BlackMotion...
> View attachment 15119107
> View attachment 15119111
> View attachment 15119113
> View attachment 15119115
> View attachment 15119117
> View attachment 15119119
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice watch! I was hesitating between the sea timer black motion and the ProMare Datum I got.... maybe I should have got the sea timer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer

My only German right now









I am hoping to pick up a Stowa Flieger as well before the end of the year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistur

Nomos Ludwig. It's due for a service after everything opens back up...


----------



## amt76

ambardekotu said:


> Nice watch! I was hesitating between the sea timer black motion and the ProMare Datum I got.... maybe I should have got the sea timer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks . I believe I was in the same situation...lol. Went with the Blackmotion...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## Yukoner1




----------



## JonS1967

Haven't posted here in a while. I've been enjoying this one most of the week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Gofishus

Nomos Tetra 408


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## twistur

My everyday beater


----------



## BRN




----------



## Papichulo




----------



## fiskadoro

Junghans Form A 100 Jahre Bauhaus


----------



## stevarad

sinn









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C and Gracie the cat


----------



## StufflerMike

deepsea03 said:


> 103 St C and Gracie the cat


Like both


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## custodes

Not even sized the bracelet yet....


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pmwas

Nomos Tetra


----------



## jarlleif

Loving the strap on my Guinand today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing chronograph Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

jarlleif said:


> Loving the strap on my Guinand today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How secure is that bezel? I mean does it stay where you want it to? I have always been a little unsure of friction bezels..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

Damasko DS30


----------



## Spunwell

MadsNilsson said:


> How secure is that bezel? I mean does it stay where you want it to? I have always been a little unsure of friction bezels..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If it's anything like my type IV it's secure enough I've never had a problem.


----------



## Simba6976

My VDB Vintage Diver 2019


----------



## JuNi

Used the bike to get work today. So I opted for the Verus as an „allday sports watch“


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## NYVirus

Nomos Weltzeit


----------



## eblackmo

Archimede


----------



## singularityseven

Fresh off the boat (plane) from Frankfurt:

Guinand Flight Engineer


----------



## BRN

singularityseven said:


> Fresh off the boat (plane) from Frankfurt:
> 
> Guinand Flight Engineer


Just checked out your IG page. Nice shots you have there! I would subscribe if I had an account.


----------



## singularityseven

BRN said:


> Just checked out your IG page. Nice shots you have there! I would subscribe if I had an account.


Thanks, that's very kind! I just got this watch so I haven't put any pictures on there yet.


----------



## daveolson5

I hope this qualifies


----------



## StufflerMike

daveolson5 said:


> ....I hope this qualifies


It does.;-)


----------



## JonS1967

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy tantalizing chronograph Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Really sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss

Outdoor taken indoor


----------



## texwatch

How unique. Beautiful watch. Enjoy.


----------



## texwatch

Great wrist shot. I love the simplicity of Sinn.


----------



## texwatch

Reverse panda Sinn. Incredible shot. Congrats on a such a beautiful watch.


----------



## texwatch

Wow! So cool to see one of those outside a website. You are very fortunate. Enjoy.


----------



## texwatch

Incredible example of form, design, and function.


----------



## dub82

My Zeppelin Hindenburg Silver Dial 7036.1


----------



## JuNi

Semi Lume shot of my Archimede Pilot


----------



## singularityseven

texwatch said:


> How unique. Beautiful watch. Enjoy.





texwatch said:


> Great wrist shot. I love the simplicity of Sinn.





texwatch said:


> Reverse panda Sinn. Incredible shot. Congrats on a such a beautiful watch.





texwatch said:


> Wow! So cool to see one of those outside a website. You are very fortunate. Enjoy.





texwatch said:


> Incredible example of form, design, and function.


Trying really hard to make that 100 post count, eh?


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 15151047


Exceptional


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 day lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## milgauss1349

andsan said:


> Glashütte


Great GUB example!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Junghans 
Max Bill Chronoscope









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## jarlleif

MadsNilsson said:


> How secure is that bezel? I mean does it stay where you want it to? I have always been a little unsure of friction bezels..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hej Mads,

I was unsure about it as well... but it stays put just fine. I actually prefer the friction bezel now to the clicking ones. You can line it up exactly where you want, not guess which click is the closest. I also like that it's bidirectional.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

My new submarine-pilot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## singularityseven

The Flight Engineer hasn't left my wrist for the last week.


----------



## SteamJ

singularityseven said:


> The Flight Engineer hasn't left my wrist for the last week.


I need to get one of these one day.


----------



## t3bkmzd

Vagabund said:


> Tutima Pacific


nice tutima, any one think their new range of watches is pretty cool?


----------



## SiebSp

Arrived today.


----------



## nimzotech

I have sinned today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

singularityseven said:


> The Flight Engineer hasn't left my wrist for the last week.


Great to see live wrist shots of this watch. Looks really cool! How are you finding it? Would be great to see more shots.


----------



## singularityseven

tantric said:


> Great to see live wrist shots of this watch. Looks really cool! How are you finding it? Would be great to see more shots.


Thanks! I've had for a day under a week and I'm loving it so far. I'm currently working on a very extensive review of this watch since I don't believe any others exist right now. I hope to have it up in a day or two.

Feel free to ask me any questions before that, if you have any.

Since this is a wrist shot thread, I'll share these two:


----------



## nimzotech

Picking up some ☕ whilst social distancing and wearing the Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

singularityseven said:


> Thanks! I've had for a day under a week and I'm loving it so far. I'm currently working on a very extensive review of this watch since I don't believe any others exist right now. I hope to have it up in a day or two.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions before that, if you have any.
> 
> Since this is a wrist shot thread, I'll share these two:


Thanks and look forward to the review!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supero100x




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DWebber18

Just got my Nomos Tangente Datum back from service and promptly put it on its new deep sea blue strap from Finwatch Straps. 3 months for service to and from Germany during a pandemic, doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## francorx

.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

This watch is the proverbial "strap monster"


----------



## omeglycine

Special 99.1 one-hander.










Okay, maybe there are two (plus the seconds hand)


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueoracle




----------



## deepsea03

A beautiful day in the neighborhood


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Trel

Been obsessed with this for the past few days.
Very difficult to take a good photo of it, though.


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jmariorebelo

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15184521


Is that some sort of double retrograde seconds?


----------



## byhsu

Damasko DC-80


----------



## StufflerMike

From Schaumburg's website



> Retrolateur
> 
> As the name might already reveal we created a regulator with a double retrograde second. The operation of the retrograde seconds takes place in two merging periods. When the starting second is over after 30 seconds the other second hand automatically runs from the thirtieth to the sixtieth second. When the sixtieth second is reached the procedure begins anew. It is a real pleasure to watch the passing of the time in this special form. The Retrolateur can be ordered in two different crafted versions. By order we craft the Sw07 with the Schaumburger 3/4 bridge.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## singularityseven

Guinand Flight Engineer on the wrist again today.


----------



## SteamJ

singularityseven said:


> Guinand Flight Engineer on the wrist again today.


Stop posting this or you're going to make me flip some watches to get one.


----------



## kritameth

My Sinn 356 with all its acrylic goodness.


----------



## singularityseven

SteamJ said:


> Stop posting this or you're going to make me flip some watches to get one.


Haha, I'm sorry. I'm on a serious 'honeymoon phase' with this watch. It doesn't leave my sight!


----------



## singularityseven

SteamJ said:


> Stop posting this or you're going to make me flip some watches to get one.


Haha, I'm sorry. I'm on a serious 'honeymoon phase' with this watch. It doesn't leave my sight!


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

kritameth said:


> My Sinn 356 with all its acrylic goodness.
> 
> View attachment 15188877


Love this! Debating between the 356 or the Oris big crown pointer date for my next purchase.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

556A RS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82

My Zeppelin Hindenburg Moonphase Silver Dial 7036.1


----------



## dub82

Duplicate post!


----------



## txkill

Stephen makes a great watch. This thing is special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

txkill said:


> Stephen makes a great watch. This thing is special.


Stefan !


----------



## omeglycine

txkill said:


> Stephen makes a great watch. This thing is special.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. An inspired choice.


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuphan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Nice  Pooch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Damasko


----------



## Andres Restrepo

Some here







Cheers


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 all week long 










Switched to the 836 this morning 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Finally took off the UX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladerunnersj27

My vintage Hanhart


----------



## BRN




----------



## LoProfile




----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold

Case is made off Treated Aluminum, I will say it's pretty scratch resistant !! Titanium Crown.


----------



## Orsoni

I've had my UTS for about a month and love it. It scratched my itch for a chunky diver.

It certainly has wrist presence!


----------



## Orsoni

Just arrived today, my Stowa Flieger Classic Bronze

I've only had it thirty minutes but, it seems they got the color just about right with a warm, rose glow. Overcast skies here so, unable to capture a look in bright sunshine.

I'm sorry for the poor quality phone picture. I'll try to get some better shots


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## byhsu

DC80 Orange


----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## singularityseven

Not a wrist shot, but a German duo looking particularly beautiful:


----------



## webbb01

Helbros day date "West Germany"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My latest acquisition and my fourth German watch, Stowa Marine Classic Roman.


----------



## nimzotech

U1 SE with a color coordinated NDC parachute ? elastic strap. As used by the French Navy divers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

nimzotech said:


> U1 SE with a color coordinated NDC parachute &#55358;&#56962; elastic strap. As used by the French Navy divers.


Probably the prettiest U1 I've seen so far. Great looks and the strap is perfectly matched.


----------



## nimzotech

jmariorebelo said:


> Probably the prettiest U1 I've seen so far. Great looks and the strap is perfectly matched.


Danke.
The strap is super comfy - highly recommended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Flieger


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utrageousfun




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## nimzotech

TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 15206719


Now that's a masterpiece. Is that model "1" or a close sibling?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan

nimzotech said:


> Now that's a masterpiece. Is that model "1" or a close sibling?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. I am not sure what you mean by model "1". The reference is 1-90-02-42-32-05 which is the latest one


----------



## ambardekotu

Stowa Antea B2B 355 limited edition solid silver dial

Better than I imagined


----------



## Dr4

Vintage Hanhart. Having some trouble with timekeeping as it is from the 1950's. Alarm is really loud and works well.


----------



## El Conde

This baby is going up for sale soon to make room for another GO. It's been a pleasure spending time with it and it will be missed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ambardekotu

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 15207477


What Damasko is this? It looks great.

The strap looks familiar. I have the same on my Mühle ProMare Datum....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DC 80 Black


----------



## nimzotech

StufflerMike said:


> Damasko DC 80 Black


This has to be one of the sharpest looking Damaskos!
In fact, I think it looks better than the Sinn 104, and I am a Sinn fan.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## ronkatct

Still on Stowa


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

TAG Fan said:


> Hi. I am not sure what you mean by model "1". The reference is 1-90-02-42-32-05 which is the latest one


Your Glaschute Original reminded me of A Lange & Sohne - Lange 1.
Beautiful both of them...


----------



## singularityseven

The latest acquisition: Archimede Outdoor Protect 39


----------



## TAG Fan

nimzotech said:


> Your Glaschute Original reminded me of A Lange & Sohne - Lange 1.
> Beautiful both of them...
> View attachment 15208185


Ah! I am afraid but Lange is a bit out of my affordability range. But I am glad that the GO can measure up (to an extent) to the Lange.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

🙂😷Saturday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Armchair

I just received this back after a couple of months while it was being serviced in Engelsbrand. I'd forgotten how gorgeous it is.


----------



## nickyboyo

Still in lockdown in Wales...









Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

singularityseven said:


> The latest acquisition: Archimede Outdoor Protect 39


That's a great looking everyday watch for under 1K USD. But what's the story with the straps? Is the lug width 18mm and the OEM strap expanded beyond the lugs to look wider? I can't really tell by the photos on the Archimede website.


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, the lug-less design is kind of the Archimede Outdoor's DNA and gives it a very clean appearance (but may not please strap fans).









The way strap and bracelet for the Archimede Outdoor are designed takes the special features of its case into account. It simply looks better. You see something similar with those Bund chronographs with Lemania 5100 movement (Tutima, Orfina, Sinn 157, Porsche Design, Heuer). If not on bracelet a lot of Luftwaffe pilots used the Bund strap (nomen est omen).


----------



## singularityseven

BRN said:


> That's a great looking everyday watch for under 1K USD. But what's the story with the straps? Is the lug width 18mm and the OEM strap expanded beyond the lugs to look wider? I can't really tell by the photos on the Archimede website.


Yep, what Mike said. The lug width is 18mm but it expands right after the joint to 20mm and then tapers down to 18mm at the clasp.

I've had this watch only for 24 hours now, but I'm going to go ahead and say this is one of the best tool / field watches under $1000. I always heard the term '_Ickler Case_' used as a compliment but never understood why. They look quite ordinary in photographs, but wow the machining is spectacular for a watch of this price. The crown and crown guards are so perfectly machined that you can't tell there's a gap between the two with the naked eye. My biggest and only problem with the watch so far is the clasp. It feels like the equivalent of putting bicycle tires on a Land Rover Defender (maybe not that extreme, but you get the point). The 41mm models appear to have better (milled, opposed to pressed) clasps from what I can see on their website. But from a functional perspective, the clasp still wins with the 4 micro-adjust slots and even has a diver extension. I will share more thoughts once I write up my review in a few days.

Here's another wrist shot from today!









And since you asked about the lug/strap joint:


----------



## BRN

StufflerMike said:


> Well, the lug-less design is kind of the Archimede Outdoor's DNA and gives it a very clean appearance (but may not please strap fans)...





singularityseven said:


> Yep, what Mike said. The lug width is 18mm but it expands right after the joint to 20mm and then tapers down to 18mm at the clasp...


Thank you both for answering. Archimedes's approach looks great on OEM straps and bracelet but will be a huge drawback for those who like the versatility of changing straps often.

I still think that the Outdoor Protect is a nice contender for an everyday watch under $1K USD.


----------



## nimzotech

singularityseven said:


> Yep, what Mike said. The lug width is 18mm but it expands right after the joint to 20mm and then tapers down to 18mm at the clasp.
> 
> I've had this watch only for 24 hours now, but I'm going to go ahead and say this is one of the best tool / field watches under $1000. I always heard the term '_Ickler Case_' used as a compliment but never understood why. They look quite ordinary in photographs, but wow the machining is spectacular for a watch of this price. The crown and crown guards are so perfectly machined that you can't tell there's a gap between the two with the naked eye. My biggest and only problem with the watch so far is the clasp. It feels like the equivalent of putting bicycle tires on a Land Rover Defender (maybe not that extreme, but you get the point). The 41mm models appear to have better (milled, opposed to pressed) clasps from what I can see on their website. But from a functional perspective, the clasp still wins with the 4 micro-adjust slots and even has a diver extension. I will share more thoughts once I write up my review in a few days.
> 
> Here's another wrist shot from today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since you asked about the lug/strap joint:


Congrats on the Archimede. Love the white dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

BRN said:


> Thank you both for answering. Archimedes's approach looks great on OEM straps and bracelet but will be a huge drawback for those who like the versatility of changing straps often.
> 
> I still think that the Outdoor Protect is a nice contender for an everyday watch under $1K USD.


You can swap this out for any 18mm strap though. And given the dimensions of the case, it will look completely fine.


----------



## BRN

singularityseven said:


> You can swap this out for any 18mm strap though. And given the dimensions of the case, it will look completely fine.


IMO, 18mm seems a tad small for a 39mm lugless case design. I would have to see it in person to be convinced otherwise.


----------



## singularityseven

BRN said:


> IMO, 18mm seems a tad small for a 39mm lugless case design. I would have to see it in person to be convinced otherwise.


Yep, it does appear that way on paper but this watch wears much smaller than regular 39mm watches. This has to do with the lug-to-lug (or lack thereof) width of 43.5mm. It is also quite slim (11mm tall), so overall wears (and feels) just a bit larger than an Oyster Perpetual 36mm.


----------



## BRN

singularityseven said:


> Yep, it does appear that way on paper but this watch wears much smaller than regular 39mm watches. This has to do with the lug-to-lug (or lack thereof) width of 43.5mm. It is also quite slim (11mm tall), so overall wears (and feels) just a bit larger than an Oyster Perpetual 36mm.


Perhaps you're right. I look forward to reading your review in the near future. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## txkill

Kudoke 1 tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Are cat wrist shots allowed?

Put the Archimede on the rubber strap for today:


----------



## ronkatct

Back to Stowa (after a one day break)


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## singularityseven

Spending time with the Archimede has made me realized I suck at photographing white dials.


----------



## omeglycine

New bracelet for the Senator Excellence


----------



## brandonskinner

Tutima all week









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## jmariorebelo

omeglycine said:


> New bracelet for the Senator Excellence


Which bracelet is that?

Edit: saw your answer in another thread, Eulit 20mm Stalux Milanese Mesh.

Another question, could you please measure the length of both parts of the bracelet?


----------



## schumacher62

made in germany, back-set electric.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

jmariorebelo said:


> Which bracelet is that?
> 
> Edit: saw your answer in another thread, Eulit 20mm Stalux Milanese Mesh.
> 
> Another question, could you please measure the length of both parts of the bracelet?


Yep. From the seller's (Holben) listing:

Piece length: 115mm / 80mm excluding clasp.
Total length: 7-3/4" (195mm) excluding clasp.
Adjustable 20mm sliding clasp accommodates wrists up to 8-3/4"


----------



## amt76

Newly Acquired DC 58




















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Cheers









I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

103 St C on UTEwatchco strap


----------



## Robert999

Junghans by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Mbarmash

I'll play. Just added the bracelet to my GO seventies chrono.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenomeno




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Back to Bauhaus


----------



## nimzotech

ronkatct said:


> Back to Bauhaus


Brings back memories...
This Junkers was my first German watch; And the one which opened the door to a whole new world of not only Bauhaus but also different German pieces.










The Max Bill was my 2nd German.

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Sebast975

txkill said:


> Kudoke 1 tonight!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this watch...never seen it on anything other than leather but looks good. Thinking of getting one in the near future...how do you like it?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## txkill

Sebast975 said:


> Love this watch...never seen it on anything other than leather but looks good. Thinking of getting one in the near future...how do you like it?


This watch is special. I mean to me at least. I wanted to be able to wear this watch more often during the summer, and crocodile straps don't do great in the hot and humid Dallas Texas summer so I went looking for a bracelet that I thought would look good on this. I originally wanted a beads of rice bracelet, because Patek and others used them on some of their earlier dress watches and thought it looked really good. But then I came across these old vintage NOS NSA bracelets on eBay and thought that it would look great on this watch. It's thin but constructed really well. I might keep it on this bracelet forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ambardekotu

Absolutely thrilled with the Stowa Flieger Classic 40 bronze vintage (no date, no logo, handwound)


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Tutima Glashutte DI300 titanium diver.


----------



## ronkatct

Yesterday was Junkers day; today is Junghans day.


----------



## ronkatct

My second Junkers Bauhaus. There is a crystal protector to reduce scratching on the acrylic crystal.


----------



## nimzotech

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## fiskadoro

St Sa A B E


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## nimzotech

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 15225827


Nice watch and great strap to match. Which Nato are you using - looking for a single layer hight quality one.

Cheers

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## platinumEX

The Junghans Max Bill feels great on perlon.


----------



## txkill

L









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## AwatchS

Blue dial on a lovely summer day. My small wrists really like the case shape and short lug to lug on this one. Wore it to sleep last night and was able to read the time even at 6am.


----------



## kplam

Orion 309 on custom Barenia Tan strap by Delugs.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Damasko DSUB1 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Sunday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Bill,
Max Bill










I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## deepsea03

an epically cool Sinn mug that my wife hid from me until Father's Day


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ZeeJayTC81

deepsea03 said:


> an epically cool Sinn mug that my wife hid from me until Father's Day


Love it!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

ZeeJayTC81 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## txkill

Kudoke 1 on this Father's Day morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Relo60

Happy ?? Father's Day??✌???


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## ronkatct

Back to Stowa.


----------



## jaychung




----------



## nimzotech

Happy Father's Day









I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Monday

Max Bill Chrono
By Junghans


















I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## GoBuffs11

New Haveston strap on the Archy


----------



## singularityseven

Flight Engineer is back on the wrist!


----------



## RagnarsHeir

Sinn U2S EZM 5


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

A Laco Paderborn Blaue Stunde


----------



## BundyBear

A Laco Paderborn Blaue Stunde

View attachment 15237631


----------



## Orsoni

DB5 :-!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## txkill

This SeaQ is special. Definitely aSeiko SLA017 vibe going, but finished at a level that's fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Glashutte









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice GUB Bison. Congrats!


----------



## nvrp813

Sinn 104 on antique maduro strap. Leather was originally tanned in 1964 and just oozes with character.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## txkill

Finally got the U50 SDR in hand, and it's great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Stowa with my Stowa in the background.


----------



## boatswain

txkill said:


> Finally got the U50 SDR in hand, and it's great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks excellent 

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-2


----------



## dub82

Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT 500M


----------



## nimzotech

U1








lume shot

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## jmariorebelo

bearwithwatch said:


> Zeppelin 7642-2


That's a good looking watch, I like the numerals. And the hands are properly sized too.


----------



## Time On My Hands




----------



## BRN

Time On My Hands said:


> View attachment 15244085


Nice! Union Glashütte is about as rare as hen's teeth on these forums. I wish that they had a bigger presence here in the US.


----------



## SteamJ

So here's a question for other Damasko owners. The bezel misalignment on my DA46 doesn't bother me but I've never found a picture of another with this misalignment so how common is it? The insert is perfectly aligned so I never really pay attention to it but I'm curious if others have seen this as well.


----------



## bearwithwatch

jmariorebelo said:


> That's a good looking watch, I like the numerals. And the hands are properly sized too.


yep, I enjoy the German craft ship in Zepplins and Junkers.


----------



## audio.bill

SteamJ said:


> So here's a question for other Damasko owners. The bezel misalignment on my DA46 doesn't bother me but I've never found a picture of another with this misalignment so how common is it? The insert is perfectly aligned so I never really pay attention to it but I'm curious if others have seen this as well.
> 
> View attachment 15244173


Jason - You may get a better response and more brand specific experience by posting this in the Damasko forum.


----------



## singularityseven

audio.bill said:


> Jason - You may get a better response and more brand specific experience by posting this in the Damasko forum.


+1, and for a more accurate evaluation, I suggest taking a flat lay photograph with the camera held perfectly parallel to the surface of the dial. At an angle it is almost impossible to tell how bad the misalignment is.


----------



## nimzotech

SteamJ Nice Damasko!
Where is the miss alignment on the bezel? I do not notice it.


I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## BRN

nimzotech said:


> SteamJ
> Where is the miss alignment on the bezel? I do not notice it.


Ok, I'm glad it wasn't just me. LOL


----------



## SteamJ

Here's a better shot I took a while ago. You need to look at the teeth to see it. It doesn't really bother me though since the insert is aligned. Start at the top and you'll see how the teeth are off by have a tooth.


----------



## nimzotech

SteamJ Ok I had look very hard. If it bothers you, send a zoomed in shot to Damasko and see what they say.










I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## BRN

SteamJ said:


> Here's a better shot I took a while ago. You need to look at the teeth to see it. It doesn't really bother me though since the insert is aligned. Start at the top and you'll see how the teeth are off by have a tooth.


I see now. Maybe ask the guys on the Damasko forum for feedback and see if any other DA46s suffer from this? Misaligned teeth wouldn't bother me as long as the bezel insert is lined up. But if other owners report perfectly aligned teeth then maybe have Damasko take a peek if it bothers you enough.


----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 103 ST C on UteWatchCo


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Socks seem to match ;-)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## boatswain

Tourby again today


----------



## BRN




----------



## surf4hours




----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

My first German quartz came in this weekend.....well sort of German. Graf Zeppelin LZ-127 7684-5. It has a Ronda Swiss movement in it. Nice chronometer to take to games, weekend wearing, etc.
.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## jmariorebelo

Brilliant photos, as usual.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03

103 St c


----------



## rc51owner

deepsea03 said:


> Sinn 103 ST C on UteWatchCo


Too bad they don't make that version anymore...

Cheers,

M


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## badgerracer

yongsoo1982 said:


> View attachment 15326323


What bracelet is that? Looks very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Some wrist shots of the Junghans Max Bill Chrono


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982

badgerracer said:


> What bracelet is that? Looks very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the "Shaldon" bracelet from WatchGecko


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## pantagruel

Zeppelin flatline. Japanese movement, but the dial says Made in Germany. Does this count?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimy




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Dr4

Vintage Hanhart...


----------



## txkill

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15325445


congrats on the Benzinger. Really Really love that dial.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## omeglycine

pantagruel said:


> Zeppelin flatline. Japanese movement, but the dial says Made in Germany. Does this count?
> View attachment 15327702


Yep. If it wears the Made in Germany label, it counts.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-5


----------



## deepsea03

The sun sets onthe Sinn 103 St C as it heads to a new owner. It will be missed


----------



## Stretch44




----------



## Pongster

Dont know how to post a video. So next best thing.


----------



## StufflerMike

Pongster said:


> Dont know how to post a video. So next best thing.....


Well, you could have asked in our Community Help Section, for example here: Community Feedback: We Are Live! or you could have tried to find out yourself.

Anyway, click here









and chose Media in der Drop Down Menu.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## singularityseven

Not a wrist shot, but I get to spend some time with the Limes Endurance GMT.

Note: In reality, the dial and the bezel are not the same shade of blue. Unfortunately the lighting made it appear the same here.

The dial is actually closer to navy blue / purple, and the bezel is a dark turquoise.


----------



## brandonskinner

Bending the rules... not a wrist shot
















IG thegrailwatch


----------



## JD10

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 15207477


Mike, that is sickest looking Damasko I've ever seen. I'd be an instant buy on that one. Congrats on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ee

SixtyThree


----------



## singularityseven

Another day with the Limes Endurance GMT:


----------



## Orsoni

Even in low lighting the GO's blue, sunburst dial is gobsmacking.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeroenk

Cloudy days are best for bringing out the gold and blue









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pretty decent fit. Mind sharing what bracelet that is?


----------



## wkw

omeglycine said:


> Pretty decent fit. Mind sharing what bracelet that is?


Thanks. It's a Shaldon bracelet, and I picked it up at WatchGecko.

In fact it's being introduced by other forum member here.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## singularityseven




----------



## JD10

BRN said:


> View attachment 15334664


What a beautiful dial. Congrats on that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

JD10 said:


> What a beautiful dial. Congrats on that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, JD.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## GoBuffs11

Still on the Haveston strap.


----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ronkatct

Stowa Roman Marine Classic with a Roman clock.


----------



## tantric

Archimede Pilot 39H. Recent acquisition from this forum. Lovely watch.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-5


----------



## dinkerson

Relo60 said:


> Good day folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼
> View attachment 15335930
> View attachment 15335935
> View attachment 15335937


Is that one of the new Sinn canvas straps? How do you like it?


----------



## txkill

Little bit of blue German

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noonan

Summer drip










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Noonan said:


> Summer drip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noonan

Ha, indeed. Clicked the wrong thread. 

Carry on....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Orsoni

Still honeymooning with my Stowa Flieger Bronze.


----------



## gooter

Sixties today









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RagnarsHeir

Sinn U1 SE


----------



## SeikoFanBoy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87




----------



## craigmorin4555

Alexander Shorokhoff Chrono









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

X-post from the Sinn thread. My 556 I MOP S keeping me company by candlelight.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## MKN

Bradjhomes said:


>


That looks great and spot on for size!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

MadsNilsson said:


> That looks great and spot on for size!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating chronograph Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

My first Damasko, a DS30, and my second German watch. Just received it yesterday and I love it. Put an after market tan color leather strap on it.
Joe


----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Massrog

my new Guinand... If I didn't need to change it for work it wouldn't come off!


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## edchys




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## atlbbqguy

Just landed....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ronkatct

Still on Stowa


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-2


----------



## tantric




----------



## ninzeo

Tourby Marine 40 with premium upgraded rose gold movement

Love the tone and silver grain structure of the dial. Hard to capture in a shot bit makes a world of difference in real life


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Perseverence

Sinn EZM-12.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Green Tea


----------



## rationaltime

That looks a little blue for Green Tea. Here, I adjusted it.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## chris2611

#nomosfriday


----------



## Robert999

0E51C53F-A03B-4DEF-B31C-4AA2148E77C2 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris2611

Damasko


----------



## Relo60

😊😎😷Saturday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Pongster

Glashütte Trinity


----------



## Churlish

ninzeo said:


> Tourby Marine 40 with premium upgraded rose gold movement


That's a spectacular watch!

I've been considering a Tourby Art Deco 40 for a while now. And that movement.... wow. I didn't know they were offering those!


----------



## dm13

Sinn 103 St C
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ninzeo

Churlish said:


> That's a spectacular watch!
> 
> I've been considering a Tourby Art Deco 40 for a while now. And that movement.... wow. I didn't know they were offering those!


Thanks, I am very pleased with the watch and have no regrets so far. Still in the honeymoon period (and in that same week I got a UG compax that is has to compete with!). The movement is awesome and looks the part. Gives it just that extra special feel.

I was ready to throw down Dornbluth money to celebrate a milestone but ultimately chose the Tourby because to be honest all parts (ex movement) felt very similar in quality and finish. Wrist feel/quality was on par. The Dornbluth did not feel more premium whatsoever; both felt like luxury watches from a boutique brand. Biggest plus that pulled me towards Tourby was the 40mm and very wearable lug to lug.

The art deco has also been on my radar and will be a future purchase. They will release more art deco options soon which have my interest. They are gonna do a applied blue numerals dial like the modern Portugiesers. Below was a one piece custom dial that showcased his idea in 43mm. Very nice indeed. Maybe silver applied numerals with blued hands will look the part as well....hmmm

Meanwhile I also received a grand feu enamel from a small Aussie brand that I managed to track down! Awesome little piece


----------



## ninzeo

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15350461


Nice, what's the strap? Nice combo


----------



## chris2611

Still the union divewatch...


----------



## Bradjhomes

ninzeo said:


> Nice, what's the strap? Nice combo


It's a perlon from Baltic watches. Not sure if they offer this particular one any more though.


----------



## Roningrad

I


----------



## Pongster




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## chris2611




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Espresso time.


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chris2611




----------



## txkill

Love this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

txkill said:


> Love this thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing! Love the Kudoke! Waiting for my Kudoke 2 to arrive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## atlbbqguy

Happy Wednesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

atlbbqguy said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking great!

The yellow strap is a fun addition for the beach


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## atlbbqguy

boatswain said:


> Looking great!
> 
> The yellow strap is a fun addition for the beach


Thanks much. I'm really enjoying the Tourby and the Isofrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Twin Rocks


----------



## Rickster27b

Laco .. Mulheim an der Ruhr - Handaufzug


----------



## jarlleif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

watchmatician said:


> Amazing! Love the Kudoke! Waiting for my Kudoke 2 to arrive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exciting! Love the 2! Better post a pic when you get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

Guys, Dornbluth and Sohn just know how to do it right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## singularityseven

Laco Münster Blaue Stunde


----------



## daveolson5

Here are mine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orsoni

Antea 365 on blue Eulit Panama perlon strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Somewhat sacrilegious, but I put the Guinand HS100 on a metal bracelet and it feels amazing. I'm not sold on how it looks yet, I'll probably have to order a polished bracelet for this.


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## custodes




----------



## jgdill




----------



## gooter

Green machine









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## singularityseven

The Hanhart Preventor 9. While the watch is gorgeous, the metal bracelet is one of the best I've experienced in a watch under $4000.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## mythless




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVG




----------



## Perseverence

Sinn EZM-12.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Wearing this one all day today.
Joe


----------



## hrant

Cottontop: nice! Looks like a vintage piece.


----------



## beefsupreme

I can finally post in this forum


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## atlbbqguy

Strap change for the Tourby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Somewhat obsessed with this watch now...


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Pongster

Some times, all you need is one hand.


----------



## ldo123

Still in the honeymoon phase with my new DC86


----------



## nimzotech

Pongster said:


> Some times, all you need is one hand.
> View attachment 15372028


How accurate is your average time telling on the UNO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Pongster

nimzotech said:


> How accurate is your average time telling on the UNO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


chronometer type accuracy?

or my ability to discern the different minutes in each 5 minute gap?


----------



## nimzotech

The second one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## gooter

Desk diving today


----------



## Pongster

nimzotech said:


> The second one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


well because of my poor eyesight, not that accurate.

good thing and as the advertising for one handers say, no rush. Five minutes wont make a difference. 

but if i wear my glasses, very legible. No worries between 1 and 4. Just have to make a guess between 2 and 3.


----------



## Pongster

nimzotech said:


> I take it your time telling accuracy is around +/- 5 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


should be less. Because when the hand is on a hash mark, that's precisely a 5 minute mark. It's when it's in between hash marks. maybe can even be +/- 2 mins.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Desk diving, again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> should be less. Because when the hand is on a hash mark, that's precisely a 5 minute mark. It's when it's in between hash marks. maybe can even be +/- 2 mins.


like now. Not sure if 1127pm or 1128pm.


----------



## Pongster

^ but doesnt matter either way.


----------



## Sappie66

Two of my Germans.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## gooter

Some that I tried on. Thought you guys may find it interesting


----------



## chris2611

@gooter
I like the orange go!👍

Nomos ahoi here


----------



## bar.c2002

. 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## roy.erlich36

.


Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimin

thank you for regaling us with all of your lovely german watches, here's my first teutonic love, strictly speaking second as the first never gave me the time of day, also misleading in that this not a wrist shot since a close-up of the hairs on my arm would be unbecoming. but it is german and i grabbed some random goggles for the occasion, so there is that.


----------



## Stretch44




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your L40 really looks great on that rubber


----------



## atlbbqguy

boatswain said:


> Your L40 really looks great on that rubber


Thank you Boatswain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwasajetplane

This just came in the mail today... so excited. Definitely nicer in person than in pictures. Decided to go with the sapphire crystal instead of the acrylic...


----------



## SMP_DON

2003 Sinn 142 just serviced. 









Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## othertbone

I didn't realize there were so many German members on WUS, nice!


----------



## jarlleif

Got my favorite watch on today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Gprog

I'm very happy with my first German watch


----------



## iwasajetplane

Hard to follow Gprog's Sinn 903... such a beautiful watch (and it's one of my grails 😱) Today I wanted a dive watch, and naturally I leaned toward the Tourby...


----------



## wkw

First German watch that I purchased in 1999.

It is still ticking strong....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Twotone60

Ikarus on two-piece seat belt:


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

A little German quartz... (well, Swiss Ronda movement inside it lol.







)....


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## custodes

On a Lakki band.. Wears nice, think it works..


----------



## daveolson5

Sport


----------



## AustinOX

The logo and brand placement used to be a deal breaker for me, but now that it's shifted this may be my new favorite Damasko dial.


----------



## FrankDerek

The third German in my collection (and probably not the last...)


----------



## Gprog




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## BRN




----------



## iceman767

Balmy 23 degrees celcius here sees my handwind Chrono go on oyster bracelet
. Sacrilege


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Got into a bike accident and scratched my favorite watch up pretty good. Scratched my face and extremities up good too. Even scratched the sapphire in the 12-2 o'clock area. Still keeping good time though. Tool watch aesthetic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Same










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Junghans Form A 100 Jahre Bauhaus LE


----------



## BRN

jarlleif said:


> Got into a bike accident and scratched my favorite watch up pretty good. Scratched my face and extremities up good too. Even scratched the sapphire in the 12-2 o'clock area. Still keeping good time though. Tool watch aesthetic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Consider it battle scars and a story to tell over beers!

Hope you're healing well.


----------



## jarlleif

BRN said:


> Consider it battle scars and a story to tell over beers!
> 
> Hope you're healing well.


Thanks. So far so good. I'll eventually replace the crystal when it goes to service in a couple years, but I'll probably keep the damaged bezel as is.


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Pongster




----------



## FrankDerek

Day 3 with the Dekla:


----------



## BRN

FrankDerek said:


> Day 3 with the Dekla:
> 
> View attachment 15381844


lovely dial!


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy




----------



## atlbbqguy

Not on the wrist, but it is now 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Laco Thursday


----------



## iwasajetplane

jarlleif said:


> Got into a bike accident and scratched my favorite watch up pretty good. Scratched my face and extremities up good too. Even scratched the sapphire in the 12-2 o'clock area. Still keeping good time though. Tool watch aesthetic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is cool to see a Guinand here... I'm super excited as I just ordered a Series 40 this morning. The even cooler thing is that the company let me make a few custom changes to the one I wanted for no extra charge. Now the waiting period begins...


----------



## singularityseven

Some more Hanhart Preventor9 love:


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## jarlleif

iwasajetplane said:


> It is cool to see a Guinand here... I'm super excited as I just ordered a Series 40 this morning. The even cooler thing is that the company let me make a few custom changes to the one I wanted for no extra charge. Now the waiting period begins...


Congratulations! You won't be disappointed. Best dollar for dollar I've ever spent on a watch. I adore mine even with the new scratches. Post a pic when yours arrives!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## iwasajetplane

jarlleif said:


> Congratulations! You won't be disappointed. Best dollar for dollar I've ever spent on a watch. I adore mine even with the new scratches. Post a pic when yours arrives!


That's great to hear! It looks like people have only good things to say about the company, so I'm excited. Will definitely post a pic as soon as it gets here!


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## lakjat

Cheers !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## koolpep

Guten Abend!!

Hanhart SK-60 with Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## AustinOX

DC66 Black on Bonetto Cinturini 325 grey. If only they made the 328 rubber NATO with black hardware!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rc51owner

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15388477
> View attachment 15388478
> View attachment 15388479


Like the number of your piece 

Cheers,

M


----------



## Orsoni

Ahoi Atlantik.


----------



## dnlbroun

Double-wristing 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## Pongster




----------



## JacobC

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15391254


My absolute grail


----------



## DaveandStu

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15391254


Wow...phenomenal

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHStern

Sorry, I couldn't arrange the photo and still have it on my wrist.

My ancestral homeland is in the German state of Baden-Wurrtemberg and I still have relatives there. I realized that besides my new Laco, I have a number of other items also based there. I didn't have room in the photo for my Stihl chainsaw and at this point I still can't afford a Mercedes.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## LDoc




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Brey17

FrankDerek said:


> Day 3 with the Dekla:
> 
> View attachment 15381844


I ordered the Deckwatch Ruthenium dial in the 6Steel case. Seeing your watch made me very happy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Vintage Stowa hand-winder.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Humid hump day = titanium Tutima.


----------



## singularityseven

Not a wrist shot, but I tried one of those levitating watch shots with the Hanhart Preventor9. Unfortunately my tripod got in the way of an almost successful attempt:


----------



## dfjorque

Wearing my trusty Max Bill by the sea with that sweet "4" on full display


----------



## FrankDerek




----------



## ninzeo




----------



## JarekZegarek




----------



## jmariorebelo

natesen said:


>


Beautiful watch, first time I'm seeing this GO. The dial geometry is very well put together.


----------



## natesen

jmariorebelo said:


> Beautiful watch, first time I'm seeing this GO. The dial geometry is very well put together.


Thanks! Agreed, the symmetry of the layout is very pleasing to the eye. One of my favorite watches for sure! It's the senator observer.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SkullLeader




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## StufflerMike

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15396668


Gorgeous timepiece.👍


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

A rainy day calls for 1000 m water resistance


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster




----------



## johnnyfunk

Nomos Club Campus with anthracite velour strap.
















Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## ldo123

Still wearing my DC86...


----------



## neilziesing

Sinn 556










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcMaine

My Nomos Tangente Ref139 35mm on a custom Ashland Leather Horween Lancaster strap


----------



## txkill

Kudoke 1 on this fine Sunday evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15400157


So Pongster, I don't know if you agree with me, but the one thing that bothers me about meistersinger is that the timing hand is sooooo plain. Like it's just stamped out and they just slapped it on there with out a thought. My feeling is that you have 1 hand...so why not make it special with some actual finishing, or an interesting design...just spitballing here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FYE

My Nomos Orion midnight edition for Timeless. Received this a couple weeks ago and I absolutely love it. Only thing I do not like about it is the reflections the watch gets due to its crystal not being anti-reflective


----------



## Pongster

txkill said:


> So Pongster, I don't know if you agree with me, but the one thing that bothers me about meistersinger is that the timing hand is sooooo plain. Like it's just stamped out and they just slapped it on there with out a thought. My feeling is that you have 1 hand...so why not make it special with some actual finishing, or an interesting design...just spitballing here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i guess i dont know any better. Yup, i wouldnt mind a better hand.

not sure if the existing design is deliberate, in accordance with some bahaus ethos.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cordi7

FYE said:


> My Nomos Orion midnight edition for Timeless. Received this a couple weeks ago and I absolutely love it. Only thing I do not like about it is the reflections the watch gets due to its crystal not being anti-reflective


That's one heck of a watch there 😍

... and forget the AR, it seems to be still pretty easy to read.

Congratulations!


----------



## Gargamel35




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unclemexnyc

Sinn EZM 13!


----------



## atlbbqguy

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

atlbbqguy said:


> Same...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's looking really good on the new strap


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-3 Series-G38


----------



## atlbbqguy

boatswain said:


> It's looking really good on the new strap


Thank you sir! Enjoying it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday greetings 😀😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## badgerracer

Picked this up over the weekend. It is incredibly comfortable on wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek




----------



## wkw

FrankDerek said:


> View attachment 15407216


Such a beautiful watch. Congratulations

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek

wkw said:


> Such a beautiful watch. Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. It gets a lot of wrist time currently. Which isn't al that strange because it is still very much the honeymoon phase, but I don't bond as quickly with all my purchases.


----------



## emiTstI

Sinn EZM-13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## iwasajetplane

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 15407938


This is really nice... I've got my eye on a Marine Classic 36 Arabic... I've only heard good things about Stowa.


----------



## iwasajetplane

First time I'm wearing my newest purchase - really liking it so far!


----------



## Orsoni

iwasajetplane said:


> This is really nice... I've got my eye on a Marine Classic 36 Arabic... I've only heard good things about Stowa.


The way the blued hands tease you with a flicker of a vibrant flash of blue every so often is ethereal.


----------



## Skellig

FrankDerek said:


> View attachment 15407216


That is one handsome watch and I also like you can personalise it with different hands, dial, colour of the 12 etc. Congratulations


----------



## tfost

U50 on blue perlon


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Anatoly

Laco Dortmund









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Shark strap on this one:


----------



## LDoc




----------



## LDoc




----------



## Stretch44




----------



## FrankDerek

These make me feel things which are normally reserved for other things... drool

EDIT: the quote function doesn't seem to work properly. I was talking about the Zeitwerken from LDoc


----------



## Snaggletooth

LDoc said:


> View attachment 15408239


Love the date display on this one.


----------



## Snaggletooth

FrankDerek said:


> These make me feel things which are normally reserved for other things... drool
> 
> EDIT: the quote function doesn't seem to work properly. I was talking about the Zeitwerken from LDoc


Try hitting _Reply _instead of _Quote_.


----------



## DaveandStu

Sinn.. top day guys 
Dave










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Flieger III Sa


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Vandaag Schallmauer accompanying me while I run some errands today. Great design, and the red date wheel is fantastic.


----------



## sagar.tolaney

That's my Sternglas Naos Automatik which has gotten Design Award for its minimalistic Bauhaus design. I love it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc




----------



## mebiuspower

de Venoge vintage champagne in Champagne.


----------



## gooter

mebiuspower said:


> de Venoge vintage champagne in Champagne.
> 
> View attachment 15411332


This is my dream watch. I love it so much but can't pull it off with my small wrists. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

Out of focus, but still neat









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## ferro01

VDB 2018 Bronze


----------



## Tickythebull

Damasko German engineering for your wrist.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## neilziesing

Vintage Glashütte










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15412013


Is that red dot some kind of danger zone indicator for the quick set date?


----------



## Pongster

jmariorebelo said:


> Is that red dot some kind of danger zone indicator for the quick set date?


no sir. It means that it's a leap year.

i have another PC which has an indicator as you describe.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## johnnyfunk

Nomos Club Campus with vintage leather strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SteamJ

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 15412146


The Dekla looks amazing. I'm probably going to pull the trigger on one of their Fliegers this week.


----------



## singularityseven

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 15412146


I see the Seebatalion in the background!


----------



## Gprog




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## reeder1

Aggie88, unclemexnyc, and Boatswain-I'd give you all 5 likes if I could. That Sinn Moonphase Chrono-wow!


----------



## harryst

StufflerMike said:


> <nice pic snipped>


Is this a new model? I could not find it anywhere...

Edit: they have it on their instagram. But I prefer the mono-color. The size on your wrist is perfect.


----------



## JFingers

Not a bad Monday at all, if I do say so...
Nomos Club Campus Timeless for NBCF at South Padre Island.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## StufflerMike

harryst said:


> Is this a new model? I could not find it anywhere...
> 
> Edit: they have it on their instagram. But I prefer the mono-color. The size on your wrist is perfect.


2020 M2 Coastline chronograph, already available at AD. Will report on our visit to Glashütte (Mühle and Tutima) later this week.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Vandaag Schallmauer on the wrist, but technically this was from yesterday


----------



## singularityseven

Borrowed this lovely piece from a friend to review. A quick cellphone shot to share the excitement!


----------



## bigclive2011

British company made in Germany.


----------



## iwasajetplane

singularityseven said:


> Borrowed this lovely piece from a friend to review. A quick cellphone shot to share the excitement!
> View attachment 15417768


I've been drooling over one of these for a while... love the white dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

That old chestnut says hello.


----------



## jarlleif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

the new member of the team









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Just in from Watchbuys Sinn SDR U50 ! My 1st watch from Watchbuys!


----------



## platinumEX

Can't wait for the DS30 bracelet to be released!!


----------



## FrankDerek




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## StufflerMike

Testing...


----------



## i*windows

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 15422303
> 
> Testing...


what model is that?


----------



## sorinbv2003

Still on my wrist...


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## ladizha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagar.tolaney

German brand Sternglas on my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15417976
> 
> 
> British company made in Germany.


Like it Clive!

Like the strap as well (may I ask?)


----------



## Pongster




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

singularityseven said:


> Vandaag Schallmauer on the wrist, but technically this was from yesterday
> View attachment 15415749


"Vandaag" = "Today" in Dutch. Funny you took the photo yesterday ?
Also interesting why a German watch co uses a Dutch word for branding...


----------



## singularityseven

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> "Vandaag" = "Today" in Dutch. Funny you took the photo yesterday ?
> Also interesting why a German watch co uses a Dutch word for branding...




From their website:


> We come from Oldenburg and surroundings, the northwest of Germany. Here, the Low German language is still part of good manners, and so the name VANDAAG was literally close at hand. Because besides the fact that a watch always shows the time of today, this name is fittingly representative of our philosophy of life: Life is not yesterday or tomorrow, but today.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy

U50-T SDR.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Still wearing the Sinn u50 on Bracelet








*


----------



## singularityseven

Hanhart Preventor9 hasn't left my wrist since I bought it a few days ago.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

On the wrist today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## wkw

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15425304


A cousin says hi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

^ hallo cousin


----------



## FrankDerek

What is it with the Germans that they find their way on my wrist so often?


----------



## Cincy2

A. Lange & Sohne Lange 31


----------



## badgerracer

Archimede back on my wrist today. Love the barrel case









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin LZ127 7686-1


----------



## Pongster

Austrian welcome here?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Relo60

😀😷Thursday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TheHun

Flieger


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## cottontop

I know, not a wrist shot as my old man wrist and forearm just does not look good. Anyway, wearing this one this Saturday.
Joe


----------



## monza06




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn U50 SDR with Submarine in background


----------



## ACG




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

Laco Dortmund









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

These hands kill me every time I look down at my watch! Kudoke 1 for your pleasure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## badgerracer

Archimede has been hogging my wrist time. Really tempted to pick up the 41 chronograph version too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giantBOB

Mine too!


----------



## Roningrad

Stowa Klassik 40


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin LZ127 7686-2


----------



## Armchair

Evening bike ride


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart REVOLUTION 417 Bronze LE


----------



## basculante




----------



## giantBOB




----------



## Buramu




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Gprog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## immerschnell




----------



## RSM13




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks sharp, Archimede?


----------



## wkw

jmariorebelo said:


> That looks sharp, Archimede?


Thanks. Yes it is an Archimede Pilot 39mm.

Perfect for my 7" wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iwasajetplane

Just got this beauty in the mail yesterday... a Guinand Series 40 Klassik with a few customizations the company let me make. I'm super pleased. I've also got a new strap coming for it (though the strap it came on is super high quality).


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## DaveandStu

Gday fellas.. stay well
Dave


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DaleEArnold

Uses a Vintage Rolex Movement...Tantalum Case..


----------



## singularityseven

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## TheHun

Flieger on today


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Orsoni

Junkers JU52


----------



## Gprog




----------



## gooter

Happy Monday, friends.


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## gooter

Green Tuesday


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## secmar44




----------



## webster126

Hanhart Pioneer One Limited Edition


----------



## usa75k

Union Glashütte.... +0.5 spd for the last 3 days


----------



## Aggie88

Sent my Steinhart Kermit to Germany for warranty repairs due to moisture in the case. Obviously they were hampered by a resurgence of COVID-19 in Germany. Today I received a brand new replacement!


----------



## CSG

I've had this Archimede 39H for some years now. Has the ETA 2824-2 movement. I need to wear it more often as it's so easy to read with my aging eyes! 









Greg at Watchmann advised me that I bought this from him in March of 2014 so I've owned it a little more than 6 years. I like Archimede because they make their own cases (Ickler) and use ETA movements as I mentioned above. However, I don't know who makes the dials. Anyway, these are great watches for the money and you can get them with branding on the dial or plain as was the custom during WWII.


----------



## gooter

white-dial Wednesday


----------



## CSG

I've admired Nomos designs for some time now, that's a beaut.


----------



## webster126

Antea 365. Been fiddling with straps for this one. What do you think of this one?


----------



## CSG

webster126 said:


> Antea 365. Been fiddling with straps for this one. What do you think of this one?
> 
> View attachment 15453312


Too casual for the design, IMO. Nice for a sportier design.


----------



## StufflerMike

webster126 said:


> Antea 365. Been fiddling with straps for this one. What do you think of this one?


Not the best match I'd imagine for the Antea.


----------



## webster126

thanks for the input and i tend to agree. back to basics...


----------



## Orsoni

webster126 said:


> Antea 365. Been fiddling with straps for this one. What do you think of this one?


My Antea 365 was getting very little wrist time, possibly due to the formal croco strap.

I tried dressing it down with a Eulit Parma Gray perlon strap which I'm happy with it as, now it goes great with blue jeans.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-5 Series G38


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## FrankDerek

I love it when the sun is out, the silver dial really comes alive!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Sinn SDR U50 Beachside








*


----------



## custodes




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

Green, again









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97

Fall is here, time to strap on some leather.


----------



## webster126




----------



## ronkatct

Marine Roman


----------



## boatswain

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Sinn SDR U50 Beachside
> 
> View attachment 15455412
> *


Love it!


----------



## valmak

Wow. Did not expect it to be this beautiful at all.


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Friday


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## jmariorebelo

FrankDerek said:


> I love it when the sun is out, the silver dial really comes alive!
> 
> View attachment 15454835


Such a pretty watch.



rschmidt97 said:


> Fall is here, time to strap on some leather.
> 
> View attachment 15455570


Brilliant strap/watch combo, doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😁😷 Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## iwasajetplane

Orsoni said:


> Stowa Flieger Friday
> 
> View attachment 15456508


Looks great, and I really like these straps! Mind if I ask where you got them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## Orsoni

iwasajetplane said:


> Looks great, and I really like these straps! Mind if I ask where you got them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's a green Hoyt matte Italian leather strap from the Windup Watch Shop.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken123




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurin Maloo

My Nomos 101.s14 - a century of Bauhaus


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Hanhart Preventor9 on a WatchBandit Sailcloth:


----------



## Toolwatch 🖤er

Out for coffee with best friend and fav watch
Tourby Old Military 43 with AR on both sides of crystal (special order)


----------



## BRN

Toolwatch 🖤er said:


> Out for coffee with best friend and fav watch
> Tourby Old Military 43 with AR on both sides of crystal (special order)
> View attachment 15460361
> View attachment 15460363


Need more photos of best friend, please.


----------



## jakec

Welcome to the site and German watch forum.Great first post. Love that watch and a good lookin pooch to boot! 


Toolwatch 🖤er said:


> Out for coffee with best friend and fav watch
> Tourby Old Military 43 with AR on both sides of crystal (special order)
> View attachment 15460361
> View attachment 15460363


----------



## MaDTempo

On the Wrist




__
MaDTempo


__
Aug 20, 2019







Jungans Meister Driver


----------



## Toolwatch 🖤er

jakec said:


> Welcome to the site and German watch forum.Great first post. Love that watch and a good lookin pooch to boot!


Thanks! Glad to be part of the forum,


----------



## Toolwatch 🖤er

556A on Erika's Originals


----------



## BRN




----------



## singularityseven

Not today's wrist shot but on the wrist today in this configuration - Vandaag Schallmauer on a green NATO from WatchBandit:


----------



## BRN

singularityseven said:


> Not today's wrist shot but on the wrist today in this configuration - Vandaag Schallmauer on a green NATO from WatchBandit:


New purchase for review? Never heard of the brand but I'm intrigued!


----------



## singularityseven

BRN said:


> New purchase for review? Never heard of the brand but I'm intrigued!


This one came in for review! They're a new brand but worth looking into. Right now they only have Quartz models, but that will change soon I believe.


----------



## BRN

singularityseven said:


> This one came in for review! They're a new brand but worth looking into. Right now they only have Quartz models, but that will change soon I believe.


Look forward to your write-up!


----------



## iwasajetplane

My new Guinand got some new shoes this weekend... loving the new strap so far.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## jmariorebelo

Toolwatch 🖤er said:


> Out for coffee with best friend and fav watch
> Tourby Old Military 43 with AR on both sides of crystal (special order)
> View attachment 15460361
> View attachment 15460363


Beautiful watch! Those hands...


----------



## FrankDerek




----------



## badgerracer

I don't have a dress watch in my collection anymore, but this seems to do the job for virtual recruiting 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## ambardekotu

Mühle Glashütte ProMare Datum


----------



## johnnyfunk

Nomos Club Campus on gray velour strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## tinman143

Nomos Ludwig 35.5mm


----------



## webster126




----------



## webster126




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😁😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## webster126




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Paul902

Russ1965 said:


>


Hi Russ, how do you like that watch and what can you briefly tell me about the experience of it? I have been looking at those and the similar ones marked Bison with some interest. Thanks, Paul.


----------



## Russ1965

Paul902 said:


> Hi Russ, how do you like that watch and what can you briefly tell me about the experience of it? I have been looking at those and the similar ones marked Bison with some interest. Thanks, Paul.


Hi Paul

I've owned this watch for around 3 years now and wear it only now n then.

In all the years of ownership it has worked wonderfully well with no problems whatsoever.

I am unfamiliar with the Bison variant though.

Regards

Russ.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rc2300156

Junghans Max Bill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

GO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimardi

My German Watches:


----------



## tinman143

556a


----------



## johnnyfunk

Nomos Club Campus with anthracite velour strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## schumacher62

made in germany timex.


----------



## tinman143

Deleted


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## schumacher62

tinman143 said:


> Deleted


i'm curious! timex bought Laco-Durowe for their electric watch technology back in the early 60's. this model was 100% german made.


----------



## tinman143

schumacher62 said:


> i'm curious! timex bought Laco-Durowe for their electric watch technology back in the early 60's. this model was 100% german made.


I like it


----------



## Orsoni

Still wearing the UTS


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## tinman143

Champagner Minimatik


----------



## Buramu




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Manual windings from Black Forest









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## webster126




----------



## webster126




----------



## Robert999

0B950FB7-7706-4EAE-8693-CD5C045A9D31 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Does a Japanese German count?


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Gprog

Forgot to advance the date.


----------



## bfh

Laco Heidelberg


----------



## bfh

bfh said:


> Laco Heidelberg
> View attachment 15478944


iPhone pic turns out to be sideways... Oh well.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## cottontop

My DS30 with orange silicone strap for the Fall season.
Joe


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## cordi7

Arrived today:

















My wife's happy and you know ... happy wife - happy life


----------



## gooter

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## frigiliana

singularityseven said:


>


Just bought the same watch love it , i've put a new strap on mine Taupe colour i can't take photo's as good as yours or i'd post .


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Bronze


----------



## jmariorebelo

Orsoni said:


> Stowa Flieger Bronze
> 
> View attachment 15480544


The dial almost looks blue!


----------



## Orsoni

jmariorebelo said:


> The dial almost looks blue!


I think that's the reflection of the sky  I think the dial is kind of like a matte black.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ugo-daniele




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## txkill

Gosh I love this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

New strap for the Guinand Flight Engineer. Excuse the wrong date. I got lazy.


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Handaufzug uhren


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Celebrating my 1000th post by posting on the German Watches forum  🍺


----------



## boatswain

singularityseven said:


> Celebrating my 1000th post by posting on the German Watches forum
> View attachment 15483554


Congrats


----------



## carlhaluss

singularityseven said:


> Celebrating my 1000th post by posting on the German Watches forum  🍺
> View attachment 15483554


Congratulations! And beautiful Hanhart!


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Revolution 417 Bronze:


----------



## oso2276

DB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

carlhaluss said:


> Hanhart Revolution 417 Bronze:


Thank you, and likewise 

That last shot is incredible!


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Sinn EZM2 on an Erika's MN today.


----------



## nodnar

Bit of a chill this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Derwatch




----------



## Russ1965

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Absolutely superb photography !!!!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## Derwatch




----------



## WatchDialOrange

SDR U50 Sinn New Design


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## lightspire

Nice photo!


----------



## UDIVER




----------



## Buramu




----------



## andsan




----------



## omeglycine

99.1 today


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## FrankDerek

EDIT: I need a new shirt apparently


----------



## jjmc87

FrankDerek said:


> View attachment 15491208
> 
> 
> EDIT: I need a new shirt apparently


Nice shot! Seeing yours helped me pull the trigger on a ruthenium dial model, can't wait to get mine!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## FrankDerek

jjmc87 said:


> Nice shot! Seeing yours helped me pull the trigger on a ruthenium dial model, can't wait to get mine!


TBH, ever since I got my silver dial I have been toying with the idea to get its darker brother as well. It is well worth the (quite) short wait!


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport 42


----------



## jmariorebelo

FrankDerek said:


> TBH, ever since I got my silver dial I have been toying with the idea to get its darker brother as well. It is well worth the (quite) short wait!


The ruthenium dial indeed looks excellent, dekla's videos on instagram showcase the shimmer and light play beautifully.


----------



## jjmc87

FrankDerek said:


> TBH, ever since I got my silver dial I have been toying with the idea to get its darker brother as well. It is well worth the (quite) short wait!


I think I may end up with a silver dial eventually too, really hoping Dekla releases a bracelet at some point


----------



## Nanook65

Just picked this up. Liking it so far.
Laco Squad Himalaya
Had to post this one. Still wearing it from yesterday and I didn't snap this one until the end of the day. Not many days left like this where I live still this year....


----------



## giantBOB




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giantBOB

View attachment 15493971


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Erik_H said:


> View attachment 15495443


What a good looking watch !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Pongster




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Gprog

Still Sinn 903 today


----------



## Petrus001

Pascal S said:


>


What is this watch? Das ist zoopa geil.


----------



## rationaltime

Sinn 157









Tutima military chronograph









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Petrus001

rationaltime said:


> Sinn 157
> 
> Tutima military chronograph
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Sweet. The shape of the case is so cool. It would be great for Space Force Officers. It's like something out of Moonraker.


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Relo60




----------



## flapsslatsup




----------



## illition




----------



## Mita979

Nomos Tangente Toki


----------



## MDFL

Stowa Antea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM9










Exceptional lume too 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> EZM9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exceptional lume too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are just phenomenal bezels Shannon, torch like

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> They are just phenomenal bezels Shannon, torch like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Agreed Dave! Great lume 
I've been wearing this all week on the Isofrane and loving it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownJewels

Arrived today and I refuse to take it off!!! A boy with a new toy...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport


----------



## Buramu




----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Revolution LE 417 Chronograph


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## webster126




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Erik_H

Tutima again


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## tinman143

Champagner.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## deepsea03

instead of being cut into the rotor, the text is 3D


----------



## cordi7

deepsea03 said:


> Nomos Club Sport


How big is your wrist? Gorgeous watch ?


----------



## deepsea03

cordi7 said:


> How big is your wrist? Gorgeous watch 😍


Thanks, for reference my wrist is 7 1/4 in


----------



## cordi7

deepsea03 said:


> Thanks, for reference my wrist is 7 1/4 in


Thanks a lot, I love the watch but never considered it as simply too big.
Seeing the photo and having same wrist (18-18,5 cm) I need to change my mind.


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## singularityseven

I have Sinn-ed. Been drooling over the EZM 3/EZM 3F for a few months now, and finally decided to buy it.


----------



## oso2276

Laco









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pjmaxm

Loving this watch more each day I wear it.


----------



## DSDickson

Germans everyday. Today is Circula PUW h/w.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## custodes




----------



## txkill

Got this blue German beauty on today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Newly arrived Dekla.


----------



## Ken123

Botta 'Duo 24.' Single hand quartz GMT. I don't think this model is made any longer. I like the look, but it's only worn if I don't have to be _exactly_ on time!


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## CrownJewels

Getting a jump on Flieger Friday...this one just in new from a Canadian Laco AD (and before even donning it, I ditched the factory NATO and put on this lovely Ash Blue leather strap from Strap Mill Canada)...I love the combo...watch is the well-known Laco Augsburg Blaue Stunde 42mm. Keeping great time right out of the box at -4spd over the first 2 days:


----------



## nodnar

Lit the pilot on the gas fireplace this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfh

Nanook65 said:


> Just picked this up. Liking it so far.
> Laco Squad Himalaya
> Had to post this one. Still wearing it from yesterday and I didn't snap this one until the end of the day. Not many days left like this where I live still this year....


Nice shot - the leaves match the minute hand,


----------



## bonsaiguy

SteamJ said:


> Newly arrived Dekla.
> 
> View attachment 15511370


Nice! That looks great. I have a 40mm one of these in assembly with them at the moment (albeit hand brushed case and right hand side crown placement). Really looking forward to it arriving now. Is that the 40mm or 42mm? I wasn't sure which way to go on that decision.


----------



## giantBOB




----------



## carlhaluss

In honor of Hanhart's new 471ES (stainless steel) announced today. Such great news. Mine is the Revolution Bronze LE version which is a spectacular watch in every respect!


----------



## nemorior




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## verdandy

Lunch time here.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## CrownJewels

Hanhart MonoControl 42mm today - with a wee bit of nature as a backdrop:


----------



## johnnyfunk

Nomos Club Campus with gray textile nato.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Spring-Diver

EZM14 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## bdev




----------



## bdev




----------



## wkw

bdev said:


> View attachment 15517787


Smart looking watch. Too bad this model is not longer available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Damasko DB5


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Stowa









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity

Tutima Saxon One Chronograph and Glashutte Original Sport Evolution on a 7" wrist.


----------



## fumachu

Nomos Zürich Weltzeit on 6.75" wrist. reluctantly and half heartedly selling haha.


----------



## DaveandStu

Apologies..I definitely got that post wrong!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Buramu




----------



## webster126




----------



## jgdill




----------



## iwasajetplane

Snapped a nice pic of my Guinand Series 40 this morning...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## mconlonx




----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport


----------



## singularityseven

Vandaag Tiefsee on the wrist yesterday!


----------



## Buramu

singularityseven said:


> Vandaag Tiefsee on the wrist yesterday!


Nice (for a diver )! Are you still going to do a review of the Stowa Marine 36 KS?


----------



## singularityseven

Buramu said:


> Nice (for a diver )! Are you still going to do a review of the Stowa Marine 36 KS?


Yep! The review is done, I'm just waiting to get around to publishing it. Hopefully next week!


----------



## Orsoni

Just arrived...my new Stowa Flieger Baumuster "B" Black Forest


----------



## davidlee89

Pretty minimal SOTC but it's all I need for now!










Dress: Stowa Marine Classic 2801-2 Roman/Handwinding
Sports: Sinn 104 ST SA I


----------



## Russ1965

This ol' thang:


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## alexjplant

Damasko DS30OBO on orange nylon. Stock Hirsch strap is amazing but I enjoy changing it up.


----------



## falika

Happy to join this thread. Received this week.


----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## Buramu

Flieger Friday!


----------



## webster126




----------



## eblackmo

.
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Relo60

😀😷🎃Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼👻


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Teufelsberg #4 from FineWatchesBerlin:


----------



## iwasajetplane

davidlee89 said:


> Pretty minimal SOTC but it's all I need for now!
> 
> View attachment 15523156
> 
> 
> Dress: Stowa Marine Classic 2801-2 Roman/Handwinding
> Sports: Sinn 104 ST SA I


Great collection (and great picture)! That Stowa is absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## iwasajetplane

A new strap for my Max Bill Auto...


----------



## andsan




----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Orsoni said:


> Flieger Friday
> 
> View attachment 15524678


Is that a Stowa Flieger? Could anyone please confirm?


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Orsoni

Vallée de Joux - said:


> Is that a Stowa Flieger? Could anyone please confirm?


Yes, it's a Stowa Fleiger Baumuster "B" Black Forest.


----------



## alas26

Gprog said:


> View attachment 15530042


Wow that looks complicated! Can you share the model or give us some specs?

Edit: found it- Sinn Navitimer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Orsoni said:


> Yes, it's a Stowa Fleiger Baumuster "B" Black Forest.


Thank you Orsoni.

Now comes the tough part.
Might have to convince the missus about the necessities of purchasing another mechanical watch.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## andsan




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

]


----------



## tinman143




----------



## rcorreale

Augsburg 42


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Revolution 417 Bronze today:


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Vallée de Joux -

tinman143 said:


>


Oh stop it! 

For some reason Im falling head over heels with NOMOS..

Those color combos are just an absolute killer!


----------



## iceman767

Flieger









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Stowa manual Flieger









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-2


----------



## tinman143

Pre-K schooling with my 4 yo son.


----------



## [email protected]

Sinn 158


----------



## craigr812

Nomos Zurich date


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Revolution 417 Bronze on Vintage Olive Leather


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan




----------



## hookey




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido

Beautiful watch @ wkw, the Chronograph 1938 bronze is still on my wishlist.


----------



## wkw

Nebido said:


> Beautiful watch @ wkw, the Chronograph 1938 bronze is still on my wishlist.
> 
> View attachment 15537587


Thanks Nebido. 1938 bronze is one of my favorite Stowa watches. 
The mesh really compliment your deck watch. Congratulations.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Gprog




----------



## singularityseven

Apparently this is what I do with my free time on a Sunday evening. Please don't judge me.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03

Club Sport


----------



## bonsaiguy

Just received this beautiful new Dekla 40mm Flieger-A watch, hand brushed finishing, clued hands, bright BGW9 lume on hands and dial. Really pleased with it! The face looks grey but it is actually matte black (it is difficult to see the nice blue hands in a photo if taken straight on).


----------



## cdnitguy




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## badgerracer

Taking my Archimede on my very cold sunrise hike this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## chris2611




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine

deepsea03 said:


> Club Sport


Equally like the watch and the message


----------



## Graneworm

Enjoying this









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk

Nomos Club Campus with anthracite velour strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Nostredahmus

Aristo 5H96 titanium on an aftermarket strap


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-1


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## captious




----------



## Ligavesh

Graneworm said:


> Enjoying this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Very nice, what's this model called, i.e. how could I find it?

Anyway, my hello to the German watches subforum, I was mainly active in the Russian forum till now:


----------



## Graneworm

Ligavesh said:


> Very nice, what's this model called, i.e. how could I find it?
> 
> Anyway, my hello to the German watches subforum, I was mainly active in the Russian forum till now:
> 
> View attachment 15546437
> 
> 
> View attachment 15546438


It's a Glashutte Original Senator Sixties 1-39-52-13-02-04

Got another German on today.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Mülheim an der Ruhr - by Laco


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Dimardi

Graneworm said:


> It's a Glashutte Original Senator Sixties 1-39-52-13-02-04
> 
> Got another German on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Stunning! Gorgeous!


----------



## Dimardi

Flieger Friday....Stowa Flieger LE 90th Anniversary


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Orsoni

Junkers JU52


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## omgitsspooky




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Gprog




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## jovani

STOWA Flieger


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## webster126




----------



## CrownJewels

This one today...with a pop of color from fallen Japanese Maple leaves:


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Black Forest


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## webster126

CrownJewels said:


> This one today...with a pop of color from fallen Japanese Maple leaves:
> 
> View attachment 15550758


stunning piece!


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart seems to be taking most of my wrist time lately:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## rashomon

autumn vibes


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## Surelyuknow




----------



## Surelyuknow




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

I've owned 5 previous Damasko examples but over the years sold them off. Stumbled across this only few month old on Topper's Pre-owned section and decided I needed it. This is a re-buy as I had owned a DA46 prior but it was on factory bracelet. I think this will make a great casual wear piece.


----------



## pr1uk

Have to say I am not a fan of the new layout so don't come on here that often now.
Anyway picked this up recently


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## drdas007

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

A little gold to brighten the gloomy day...


----------



## deepsea03

Club Sport 42


----------



## Ligavesh

ZentRa Safari (80s?)


----------



## SteamJ

Debating if I like it on this strap.


----------



## flyingpicasso

SteamJ said:


> Debating if I like it on this strap.
> 
> View attachment 15558221


Sounds like you aren't sure about it, and I would agree. It would be better on a different strap. Great watch, though!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Bradjhomes said:


>


Stunning combination! That leather strap matches the hands just perfectly.

Very well put together


----------



## captious




----------



## dubhead




----------



## iceman767

Handwinding 7753









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Not mine, but in for review. I love this dial design, and glad to finally see it in the metal.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## andsan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## Buramu

Today is Casual Blursday... again. I don't even bother setting the date correctly anymore.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-1


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## iceman767

Versatile is the word









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

Still


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

Club Sport 42


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## cordi7

@Bradjhomes you're rubbing salt into my wound 

The watch is gorgeous and I crave for a Nomos for a while now, sadly the budget is overrun already and I need to wait ...

Absolutely gorgeous watch!


----------



## custodes

2 Stitch better...


----------



## Mediocre

This one has been collecting dust due to Covid quarantine, happy to get it out today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Pongster

Wrist shot of a Scottish watch in a German car. Welcome here?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## badgerracer

Staying up at night with my latest pickup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

deepsea03 said:


> Club Sport 42


I was only aware of the Nomos Club Sport in black dial..

Is that a different model? From that angle it almost looks like a Silver/greenish sunburst dial..

What a beauty!!


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## Sota0003

70357142-01AF-4B0D-830F-C8EDDA9B9651 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

5F41D2D1-ADBD-485D-A5D2-4D04AE1127F6 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

1B74A387-A066-4DD6-B671-0B9A19A2CA0A by Brad Sotak, on Flickr


----------



## mrt2




----------



## Tineen




----------



## Radharc

Sinn 6096.


----------



## kritameth

Sinn Military Type IV on C&B Nato, while waiting for PhenomeNatos.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Nebido

Sunrise on a cold winter morning


----------



## AustinOX

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15572152


Spectacular watch

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Armchair




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## iwasajetplane

Took my Tourby Lawless on some errands this afternoon - definitely one of my main go-to watches!


----------



## Buramu

Such a perfect crown for a hand winder.


----------



## DSDickson

Buramu said:


> View attachment 15575299
> 
> 
> Such a perfect crown for a hand winder.


Indeed!


----------



## Relo60

carlhaluss said:


>


That's a beauty??


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday😀😷. December already😲✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-2


----------



## bdev

Hanhart 417ES.


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## johnnyfunk

Nomos Club Campus posing as a Meistersinger


----------



## Osy

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## jmariorebelo

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 15576882


I seem to remember your posts, that's the 36mm right?


----------



## Barbababa

jmariorebelo said:


> I seem to remember your posts, that's the 36mm right?


Yes it is. An easy tell between the 40mm and 36mm is the placement of the date and the lack of index next to it on the 36mm


----------



## Lawrence648

Deleted


----------



## BtBaMrocks

Car is not German, only the watch.


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Pongster




----------



## txkill

Put the Kudoke back on my vintage NSA bracelet. Love the combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

deepsea03 said:


>


Beauty!


----------



## deepsea03

boatswain said:


> Beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Nebido

Usually i had at least 2-3 watches outside/at hand and mixed them throughout the day.
The deckwatch is the first one, of more than a dozen watches, which displaced all the other watches into my watch suitcase.
Something my other watches, as much as i like them, couldn't do for me.
Love the deckwatch, the feeling of a high value for the money, the versatility with different outfits (dressy or casual) and the ritual of the manual winding.
The 40mm all dial and case/lug shape gives it a sporty touch, depending on the strap.

It is certainly also due to the extreme high accuracy of the movement, Dekla did a realy great job with the regulation of my Unitas, after one month it is
noticeably less than +1 sec a day.
Something i can't say of all my other watches, my Stowa Antea KS had +17sec after delivery, so i realy appreciate the fine regulation the Dekla crew did with my deckwatch.
To know, the watch is even one week after setting it, nearly spot on, makes the wearing experience much more enjoyable and decreases the need to switch to a less accurate watch.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy 39H for flieger Friday


----------



## badgerracer

My Outdoor Chrono is still heavily in the honeymoon phase









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## BobMartian




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## tighthams




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Relo60

😀😷Saturday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jmariorebelo

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Yes please.


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Perseverence

When drinking a "German" (advent calendar) beer, one wears a German watch.


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## Osy

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Bonzodog

Still this one,on the EO you hardly notice it's there.


----------



## PilotRuss

New Tangente.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveInTexas

Kinda German


----------



## LNeilB




----------



## atlbbqguy

Tourby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## LNeilB




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Buramu

You can't own a deck watch and not read Longitude.


----------



## txkill

Sinn U50 might be the perfect mid tier diver out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer

German watch and a German Shepard. Trying out a nato strap with the Archimede Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko DA46


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-2


----------



## dinkerson




----------



## MrG




----------



## PilotRuss




----------



## gelatomancer




----------



## carlhaluss

Just arrived Tutima Flieger Friday Limited Edition Flieger 1941


----------



## jmariorebelo

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 15586723


H2 Hafenmeister, right? Also, can you share a movement shot?


----------



## dinkerson

jmariorebelo said:


> H2 Hafenmeister, right? Also, can you share a movement shot?


Yes, H2 Hafenmeister. Here is the movement. NOS Unitas 6325 rather than the AS 1130 found in some...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Fortuna Chronometrie "Taurus Liam"


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captious

Too much distortion, otherwise superb watch.😕


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Heljestrand

Thursday on NATO


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## deepsea03

There's an old Grateful Dead line that goes: "Wake up to find out you are the eyes of the world."


----------



## Nanook65

This one has been getting a lot of wrist time lately: Laco Squad Himalaya
I picked it up pre-owned but LNIB with all the stickers still on. Really nice watch for the money. Checks every box I can think of with the possible exception of a hardened case


----------



## [BOBO]

Helberg CH6


----------



## watchmandragon

Vintage VDB Chronograph on Gunny canvas strap:


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## dinkerson




----------



## iceman767

Simply the most versatile piece I have bar none









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranworth




----------



## JuNi

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 15593460


Very nice - Auto or Handwind version? best regards JuNi


----------



## dinkerson

JuNi said:


> Very nice - Auto or Handwind version? best regards JuNi


This is the handwind version (2016 limited edition).


----------



## Erik_H

dinkerson said:


> This is the handwind version (2016 limited edition).


Did the 2016 handwind version use the same case as the current Pilot Officer, 37.5 mm x 14 mm?


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## dinkerson

Erik_H said:


> Did the 2016 handwind version use the same case as the current Pilot Officer, 37.5 mm x 14 mm?


No, total thickness of 11.5mm! The proportions are really great. Lucky to have snagged one - was a really small limited run with discontinued 7760 movement.





__





Flying Officer 12H - Guinand Fliegeruhren






www.guinand-uhren.de


----------



## Osy

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Tineen

Christmas shot of my Zeppelin Night Cruise automatic; bit tricky to get a good wrist shot as the bezel has a glossy finish but lots of nice touches like the applied numbers and date window surround. Caseback is exhibition to show the Miyota 9015 decorated movement. Crystal is domed to show some nice distortion at angles.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes




----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## DSDickson

DNARNA said:


> View attachment 15596302


 I'm a dissenter I guess ... I love those straight lugs and find mine to be very comfortable and nonintrusive!


----------



## atlbbqguy

Tourby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Tourby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

atlbbqguy said:


> Tourby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weird double post 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkerson




----------



## watchmandragon

Vintage VDB Chronograph on Gunny canvas strap:


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Osy

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Black Forest


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-1


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## falika

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15601429


Great pic! Is that strap OEM? If not, may I ask where you got it?


----------



## Bradjhomes

falika said:


> Great pic! Is that strap OEM? If not, may I ask where you got it?


Yes it is. Nomos Cordovan.


----------



## john_marston

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 15596786


lovely. is that a 33.5mm minimatik?


----------



## carlhaluss

A choice of 2 German Flieger Chronographs, Tutima Flieger Friday (Flieger 1941) or Hanhart Rake & Revolution 417 Bronze:

Tutima: 38.7mm diameter, 15.5mm thick, Valjoux 7760 caliber
Hanhart: 42mm diameter, 13.3mm thick, Sellita SW510 caliber


----------



## chopy_ro

Here is my socialist grandpa.

Edit: i have removed something that was against the rules.


----------



## dinkerson

john_marston said:


> lovely. is that a 33.5mm minimatik?


Yes minimatik, 3*5*.5mm.


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport on Yusk Straps


----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## alexjplant

German Perlon strap too! (Eulit)


----------



## urbino




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## cdnitguy




----------



## dinkerson




----------



## Davetay




----------



## ShaggyDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Sugman




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laughinggull

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

A week out from Christmas. Hope we can keep some of the snow.


----------



## Adkskx

omeglycine said:


> A week out from Christmas. Hope we can keep some of the snow.
> 
> View attachment 15605931


Love that color


----------



## Adkskx

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 15604498


Love the "i" dial on the 856


----------



## alllexandru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## iwasajetplane

A short story: before I knew anything about watches, the CEO of a business I used to work in had generally great style, and I noticed his watch and thought it was really nice. Despite not knowing what it was, I aspired to own a watch like his at some point in my career when I could afford it. Fast forward a number of years when I learned about watches, I realized it was a Breitling Navitimer that he was wearing. I quickly realized that a Navitimer is very far out of my price range, but I have always looked at the Sinn 903 as my "Navitimer". Welll, I just received my 903 in the mail yesterday!

Tl;dr: Grail achieved!

I've got a few issues with it (harder to read than I expected, slide rule crown awkward/difficult to operate, running a little faster than I'd like on first timing (+8 spd)), but overall, it is a stunning and gorgeous watch (at least in my opinion). I even got a compliment in the grocery store last night... ?


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko DA46


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DSDickson

iwasajetplane said:


> it was a Breitling Navitimer that he was wearing. I quickly realized that a Navitimer is very far out of my price range, but I have always looked at the Sinn 903 as my "Navitimer". Welll, I just received my 903 in the mail yesterday!
> 
> Tl;dr: Grail achieved!
> 
> I've got a few issues with it (harder to read than I expected, slide rule crown awkward/difficult to operate, running a little faster than I'd like on first timing (+8 spd)), but overall, it is a stunning and gorgeous watch (at least in my opinion). I even got a compliment in the grocery store last night... ?
> 
> View attachment 15607183


Beautiful Iconic watch!

I have a Breitling B2 and that E6B dial is very busy and hard to read. 20 years ago it wasn't! Wish I would have got the Navitimer back then though.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

iwasajetplane said:


> A short story: before I knew anything about watches, the CEO of a business I used to work in had generally great style, and I noticed his watch and thought it was really nice. Despite not knowing what it was, I aspired to own a watch like his at some point in my career when I could afford it. Fast forward a number of years when I learned about watches, I realized it was a Breitling Navitimer that he was wearing. I quickly realized that a Navitimer is very far out of my price range, but I have always looked at the Sinn 903 as my "Navitimer". Welll, I just received my 903 in the mail yesterday!
> 
> Tl;dr: Grail achieved!
> 
> I've got a few issues with it (harder to read than I expected, slide rule crown awkward/difficult to operate, running a little faster than I'd like on first timing (+8 spd)), but overall, it is a stunning and gorgeous watch (at least in my opinion). I even got a compliment in the grocery store last night...
> 
> View attachment 15607183


Congratulations! 903 is purely beautiful.

FYI, you're not alone there. I found it hard to read the fine printing on the slide rule and yes, it's hard to rotate. Having said that, I don't really use the slide rule and I'm just happy with the way it is.

I think it looks so much better on strap.

A sibling says hi.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkerson

Keeping the Sinn theme going..


----------



## eblackmo

.
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## paulie8777

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 15608508


That is a great looking watch. Would you mind sharing the reference # or model name?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

paulie8777 said:


> That is a great looking watch. Would you mind sharing the reference # or model name?


Thanks! 

It's a Stowa Marine Original.

Purchased in 2013, it remains one of the favorites in my collection.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Pongster




----------



## ChuckSchilling




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy winter solstice Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexjplant

Pretty sure Santa brought me a rubber orange strap but I have to wait until Friday to find out for sure...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## boatswain




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## dinkerson




----------



## falika

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 15611775


Sweet! Which strap is that, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## falika

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 15612189


Wow! That's a beautiful strap too!


----------



## eblackmo

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 15612189


Very nice.


----------



## eblackmo

Archimede.


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all..wishing everyone a top Christmas 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Dan01 said:


> View attachment 15613137
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody great piece there!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes




----------



## InDNavVet

DaveandStu said:


> Top day all..wishing everyone a top Christmas
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I know jealousy is a sin and all that...and we're nearing Christmas...but...absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## InDNavVet

custodes said:


> View attachment 15613139


I'll see your Guinand, and raise you a...well, yours is the more expensive model, so...yeah...

...and yes...I'll admit it!! I saw your Guinand, and had the urge to put mine on--what's it to ya ?!?!


----------



## deepsea03

Club Sport 42


----------



## custodes

InDNavVet said:


> I'll see your Guinand, and raise you a...well, yours is the more expensive model, so...yeah...
> 
> ...and yes...I'll admit it!! I saw your Guinand, and had the urge to put mine on--what's it to ya ?!?!
> 
> View attachment 15613232


It's because you have great taste! That one is a beauty!


----------



## WatchBandit.com

NOMOS Club Campus paired with an Eulit Palma Perlon Grey - More combos in our *NOMOS Club Campus Strap Guide*


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Festivus









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

custodes said:


> It's because you have great taste! That one is a beauty!


One day, when I grow up, I hope to grab a chrono similar to yours...they have quite a few...and for roughly $2K. I'm sorry, but none of the other Germans on the same quality level can match it...look at my signature, and you'll see my current array of 'Germans'; what it doesn't show are the various other Sinn, Mühle, Laco, Damasko, and German Micros watches I've owned; and while they are all great, somehow, Guinand is able to do it for similar pricing constructs as Laco, which is impressive, IMO!


----------



## nodnar

Yes, Merry Christmas to you and yours!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-2


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmandragon




----------



## time+tide

twas the day before christmas eve...


----------



## DaveandStu

InDNavVet said:


> I know jealousy is a sin and all that...and we're nearing Christmas...but...absolutely gorgeous!


Thank's mate, its a versatile piece this one. 
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

WatchBandit.com said:


> NOMOS Club Campus paired with an Eulit Palma Perlon Grey - More combos in our *NOMOS Club Campus Strap Guide*
> 
> View attachment 15613407


That looks really good. Looks like I know what my incoming Campus will be on during the warmer months.


----------



## tinman143

WatchBandit.com said:


> NOMOS Club Campus paired with an Eulit Palma Perlon Grey - More combos in our *NOMOS Club Campus Strap Guide*
> 
> View attachment 15613407


Wish eulits were softer/less scratchy


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmandragon

Getting ready for Christmas with green Gunny canvas strap:

Vintage VDB Chronograph on Gunny canvas strap:


----------



## iceman767

STOWA MC










Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## USeekWatch

Junghans Mega Atomic


----------



## john_marston

santa checking if it's time for presents


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## InDNavVet

One good Tutima deserves another...and no, this time I actually was already wearing the watch of the brand I was following, lol...

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pmwas

Wrist shot, you say...










Lange No 2207...










My prrrrrrrecious


----------



## projekt-h




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

I probably posted this a few thousand posts ago...maybe not.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustmartin

Sinn 656s on a Zuludiver strap!
Merry Christmas


----------



## watchmandragon




----------



## projekt-h




----------



## 829maxx

dinkerson said:


> View attachment 15596786


Is this a 35mm? How big do you think it truly wears?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 829maxx

Sixties vibes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport on Yusk Straps


----------



## dinkerson

829maxx said:


> Is this a 35mm? How big do you think it truly wears?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bit subjective. It's 35.5mm, so I guess 36 if we're rounding. Bezel is very thin, so more dial than you would typically see on a 36, but has short, tapered lugs. Overall i would say, for the silver dial version at least, that it wears a tad larger... maybe feels like a 36 or 37. It's definitely a compact little watch though by any standards.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-1


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mpnunes

104


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Jim L

View media item 15252728


----------



## Orisginal

PML









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## projekt-h

Currently debating should I keep the 36mm Dunkel or Campus 38



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettenco

GO sixties panorama blue dial


----------



## rcorreale

Laco Augsburg 42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

projekt-h said:


> Currently debating should I keep the 36mm Dunkel or Campus 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


36mm

Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

gooter said:


> 36mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


That's actually what I landed on. Got home from the office, did some back and forth between them, and while the proportions and legibility are better on the Campus 38, the sizing of the 36 fits me better.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## eblackmo

.
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

I'll be asleep in bed when this will flip over to January 1st 🤒


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-5


----------



## Mpnunes

Still enjoying the new Sinn. I'm not a huge fan of the OEM strap (too bulky), so just picked up a new one that tapers nicely


----------



## InDNavVet

I know...same watch from the other day, but now on a new 24mm Di-Modell Pilot Strap--had to share...my goodness is this an amazingly comfortable, and quality strap. I have some aftermarket (read: Knock-off) Di-Modell-Chronissimo-styled straps, which are actually pretty nice and comfortable, but the actual real deal is a-whole-nother matter, indeed! (Please forgive marginal picture taking quality...)


----------



## Orisginal

A suitable watch for the first










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettenco

GO sixties panorama on Vollmer mesh this morning


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## Nebido




----------



## teckel12

2020 addition to my collection. For 2021 the plan is to add another German watch, the GO PanoMaticLunar.


----------



## Armchair

What Laco model is this? Love the blued markers.


----------



## teckel12

Armchair said:


> What Laco model is this? Love the blued markers.


Laco Flieger Topper Edition #42 of 100

Heat-treated blued indices and hands. Really a classy piece.


----------



## Orisginal

teckel12 said:


> 2020 addition to my collection. For 2021 the plan is to add another German watch, the GO PanoMaticLunar.
> View attachment 15629769


Blue, green, grey, or white?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes




----------



## teckel12

Orisginal said:


> Blue, green, grey, or white?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So... I really love them all. But I've got it bad for the grey dial. Maybe Topper will make me a deal I can't refuse...


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

My Sinn near the end of a long outdoor run!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Day 3,2021. Cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## captious




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-2


----------



## dinkerson




----------



## OedipusFlex

projekt-h said:


> Currently debating should I keep the 36mm Dunkel or Campus 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep the 36 dunkel. Its a bit special and I regret selling mine. Actually, sell the dunkel to me and everyone will be happy!

Edit: my contribution


----------



## Skellig

New arrival today.


----------



## Relo60

1st arrival of 2021, Circula Aquasport👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## projekt-h

OedipusFlex said:


> Keep the 36 dunkel. Its a bit special and I regret selling mine. Actually, sell the dunkel to me and everyone will be happy!
> 
> Edit: my contribution


I had it up at one point, I may decide to let both go, though. If you're interested, shoot me a PM so I'll have it and you'll get first right of refusal before I list it, should I decide it's gonna go.

I was rocking it at the office yesterday!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DSDickson

Skellig said:


> New arrival today.
> 
> View attachment 15634812


Now we're talking!

She looks grand, but then you know I'm biased.


----------



## DSDickson

carlhaluss said:


>


That's a beaut Carl. I never tire gazing at it!


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## carlhaluss

DSDickson said:


> That's a beaut Carl. I never tire gazing at it!


Thanks! Definitely my favorite Flieger, and also one of my all time favorite watches, too!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

Club Sport


----------



## Nebido

Skellig said:


> New arrival today.
> 
> View attachment 15634812


Congrats, beautiful watch, great config, the waiting was worth it. 
Looks terrific with the silver dial and roman numerals, realy like the strap style in that combination.
Eager to see some more pics in the future.


----------



## a to the k

Laco München Chronograph


----------



## Batboy

wkw said:


>


It's a handsome watch. Which Tutima model is it?


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Batboy said:


> It's a handsome watch. Which Tutima model is it?


Thanks Bat. It's an old FX auto 630-11, which was introduced in the late 1990s'.

I believe Tutima discontinued the entire FX series around 2010. However, there are still some NOS available in the market.

Having said that, the bracelet version looks pretty good as well.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## InDNavVet

New Hirsch Robby; very similar to OEM, but like to save those from too much wear, if at all possible...


----------



## DaleEArnold

Uses a Vintage Rolex Movement..


----------



## Sugman

A German and a German...


----------



## unsub073




----------



## fatalelement

Panoreserve that I just picked up today! Cheers!









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iwasajetplane

Threw a leather strap on my Tourby - looks good so far!


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Back on the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HermannZeGerman




----------



## HermannZeGerman

carlhaluss said:


>


That looks like a Hanhart 🤔


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Pongster




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## cheu_f50




----------



## captious




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## PAUL H.

*1966 West German Timex back set #9024 / 84 mov't.....*


----------



## MacA




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## fatalelement

Still binge wearing!









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## bettenco

Spring-Diver said:


>


That's a beauty. What model is it?

Nevermind zoomed in....ezm9 on the lust list as of today!


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

fatalelement said:


> Still binge wearing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


Such a beautiful watch. I always go back and forth whether I like the white or blue dial on it more

Sent from an undisclosed location.


----------



## Spring-Diver

bettenco said:


> That's a beauty. What model is it?
> 
> Nevermind zoomed in....ezm9 on the lust list as of today!


Thank you 

Put it to the top of your list, it's worth every penny


----------



## fatalelement

BurninTheDayAway said:


> Such a beautiful watch. I always go back and forth whether I like the white or blue dial on it more
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed location.


I couldn't really figure out which one I liked more, but I tend to really prefer white dials (I know it's technically silver, but it's effectively "shiny white") in complicated dress watches, and tend to dress conservatively in the office, so I figured the white went better with my wardrobe, plus it lent itself better to more straps for more casual stuff. I have only seen the blue dial in person once, though, and it was gorgeous.


----------



## InDNavVet

Spring-Diver said:


> Thank you
> 
> Put it to the top of your list, it's worth every penny


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, however, but that piece is all wrong for your wrist; luckily for you, I happen to be in possession of a watch that will suit your wrist much, much better. PM me your address and I'll spell out the details, and give you my address; I really am looking out for your best interest, here..?

No? Ah well...fine...but don't come crawling to me later, crying about how you want to make a trade now; this is a one time opportunity! ?

Okay...FINE! You can come to me anytime to make that deal...?


----------



## singularityseven




----------



## dubhead

Triple falls, North Carolina


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador

Back into rotation for 2021!


----------



## Buramu




----------



## ispeshaled




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## pickle puss

Not my first German , bit my first Laco. Been searching for a flieger that was in the smaller range(39mm) and this fit the bill.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## oldcrow

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Goodness. Stunning watch. Those flip clock style date windows are just So beautiful.


----------



## oldcrow

757 for me today. Wanted this one for a while. Charmed by the 7750 'isms' for sure.


----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## WatchEater666

Great thing about the zeitwerk is how easy it is to wear with hoodie and jeans. Definitely usable as a daily.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Glashutte Senator Observer


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maybe!




----------



## Spring-Diver

Starting the weekend with the T1 🍻


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Sherrf




----------



## Prepin

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15642518
> View attachment 15642520


Hnnngggggg....


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## fish70




----------



## ddaly12

Lovin the Damasko strap with rubber lining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Flieger Sunday here with Tutima Flieger 1941. Sorry for the crap pocket shot!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## Relo60

Sinn 104LE. Cheers 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## fatalelement

Panoreserve again 









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Buramu




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-2


----------



## InDNavVet

Purchased on OEM bracelet, but loved the look of the OEM Kevlar strap in pictures, so grabbed that one, and had it put on...so comfortable!!


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713




----------



## andsan




----------



## falika

First shot of latest, though received just before the new year.


----------



## DSDickson

falika said:


> First shot of latest, though received just before the new year.
> View attachment 15660078


That has nice wrist presence! What diameter?


----------



## falika

DSDickson said:


> That has nice wrist presence! What diameter?


This is the 38mm.


----------



## fatalelement

Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport 42


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## txkill

Loving the u50!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-5


----------



## Sugman




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love, love, love that piece! Tutima is so underrated; and I should know, me and my one single Tutima! Haha...
But seriously, I don't think I've seen/read anything to the contrary on the forums, and my M2 Seven Seas easily matches my Sinn U1 B in quality, fit, and finish.


----------



## InDNavVet

Got the Marinus back on this beautiful sunny day!


----------



## [BOBO]

Are Helberg/H2O watches regarded as German?
I'll take a chance with my beater CH6.🙊


----------



## rob9765




----------



## captious

What strap is on Stowa, sir?


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

Damasko Friday for me


----------



## Adkskx

Spring-Diver said:


>


Yep, the red second hand really makes it pop


----------



## wkw

InDNavVet said:


> Love, love, love that piece! Tutima is so underrated; and I should know, me and my one single Tutima! Haha...
> But seriously, I don't think I've seen/read anything to the contrary on the forums, and my M2 Seven Seas easily matches my Sinn U1 B in quality, fit, and finish.


Thanks. This is the very first Tutima i got in 2003 and it is still running fine. For some reason this company is quite humble in terms of marketing.

Seven Seas is a great sports watch and I rarely see any in the shops. Please post us a pic if possible...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob9765

captious said:


> What strap is on Stowa, sir?


I just received it. Nick Mankey Designs. Most comfortable strap I've ever had and doesn't lift the watch off the wrist like a nato.


----------



## LoProfile




----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoons

Been on my wrist continuously for many days... The rest of the collection is getting jealous!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## InDNavVet

wkw said:


> Thanks. This is the very first Tutima i got in 2003 and it is still running fine. For some reason this company is quite humble in terms of marketing.
> 
> Seven Seas is a great sports watch and I rarely see any in the shops. Please post us a pic if possible...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on the previous page...about 2/3 the way down, I believe. I've 'shown mine off' a couple of times already on this thread. Really is a beautiful watch, but I'm biased...


----------



## andsan




----------



## captious

This chronograph would be superb without logo and day date complication!


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Relo60

andsan said:


> View attachment 15666791


That's a beauty??. I have my eye on this one either white or black. What's your wrist size if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Relo60

Circula Aquasport 😊😷. My birth year is the same as the company began👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼.


----------



## wkw

InDNavVet said:


> Purchased on OEM bracelet, but loved the look of the OEM Kevlar strap in pictures, so grabbed that one, and had it put on...so comfortable!!
> 
> View attachment 15659503


Beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## andysm

Great one Russ


----------



## pinchharmonic

fishgod said:


>


really cool looking watch!


----------



## Skellig

This is one of my favorites since it's arrival and getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

andysm said:


> Great one Russ
> 
> View attachment 15668365


Thanks Andy, Right back at ya big guy. The dial on that Laco is loverly.


----------



## BillTX

Damasko DH3.0 42mm on black nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still with the 9 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko DA46


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Skellig

My latest " Hergestellt In Deutschland "


----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## Stipey




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neatlittlefellow

Damasko DC56 on blue nato...


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-3


----------



## deepsea03

Club Sport


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713




----------



## Rickster27b

Laco - Mulheim an der Ruhr


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Adkskx

Rickster27b said:


> Laco - Mulheim an der Ruhr
> 
> View attachment 15677371


And the Hen! Nice choice


----------



## JuNi

Archimede with a new (and naturally a little bit stiff) Barton strap for this Flieger Friday









and on my wrist:


----------



## Sugman




----------



## LudicrousSpeed

Wempe Iron Walker


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mlstein

Max Bill hand winder


----------



## 1234tuba




----------



## shayanwa




----------



## fatalelement

Enjoying the post-storm sunset over here!









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Graneworm

Having more than one pair of socks doesn't make me a sock collector.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Damasko today!


----------



## Sgruschkus

I'm half German/half Swedish. Does this count? And the watch is designed in the UK but made in Switzerland.


----------



## Sgruschkus

Oh! I get it. German WATCHES only. Here you go...


----------



## 1234tuba

jarlleif said:


> Damasko today!


Is this a custom order? I don't recall there being a white second hand version of this. I like it!


----------



## 1234tuba

1234tuba said:


> Is this a custom order? I don't recall there being a white second hand version of this. I like it!


Nevermind, I see it's the DH2.0. Didn't catch the green dial. Really a beautiful piece.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlee89

New piece today - Tangente ref 139


----------



## jarlleif

1234tuba said:


> Nevermind, I see it's the DH2.0. Didn't catch the green dial. Really a beautiful piece.


Yeah in certain lights the dial has a dark grey feel to it. I really like it as well, thanks!

I'll include a greener looking picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris2611




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## captious




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkullLeader

French Parachutes for 'ze Germans'...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JuNi




----------



## Sugman

^^^ Nice Lacos and the colors on that Sinn really pop! ^^^


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima Flieger Friday


----------



## Relo60

Circula Aquasport 👍🏼


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## urbino

Just dropping in to give kudos to Two-Stitch Straps. I recently got a Sinn 556A R, and as with my 104, the strap was too long for me. The 2-Stitch guys fixed me up with shorter black straps (one std, one vintage-ized) with red stitching very similar to the factory strap.

Will try to post pics later, but wanted to get that out there while I was thinking about it. (The strap on tommy_boy's watch, above, reminded me.)


----------



## graf83

Mhutch said:


>


Wow, that is actually incredibly readable for someone with poor eyesight. Love it

Wysłane z mojego CPH1951 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## tinman143

Regulated to about +.5 seconds. Time to stop fussing over it and just enjoy as it is.


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## DNARNA




----------



## bladerunnersj27

My Hanhart


----------



## Nebido

Tons of snow tonight in northwestern germany.
Biggest blizzard + sudden onset of winter, since the catastrophic winter 1978/1979.
Yesterday +9°C, today and next week -10°C to -20°C incoming, feels like -30°C with the squalls.









An arctic cold front with icecold wind from the east brings a lot of snowdrift @ Bft 7 - 8 and bitterly cold temperatures.


----------



## 1234tuba

Coffee time


----------



## mebiuspower

Finally installed ABP Alligator straps I got from their BF sale.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy 39H


----------



## pisar




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## fatalelement

Took my watch out to see the flowers in town 









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

fatalelement said:


> Took my watch out to see the flowers in town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


Near 84?


----------



## fatalelement

tinman143 said:


> Near 84?


Good eye! I live in Half Moon Bay, it's the field right across from the airport.

Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport on Diaboliq strap


----------



## WorthTheWrist

"Stossgesichert."


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Just swapped to a burgundy shell cordovan strap from TJC Leather.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Teejus




----------



## soundfanz

I finally received my Hanhart Pioneer One yesterday.


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Batboy

Stipey said:


> View attachment 15674834


@Stipey What a great watch!

I've never heard of Vintage VDB before; what's their ballpark pricing?


----------



## FirNaTine23

ss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## El Pescador

Tutima FX Pilot


----------



## KingNothing10

104


----------



## wkw

El Pescador said:


> Tutima FX Pilot
> 
> View attachment 15703619


Good to see Tutima FX! This is one of my favorite pilot watches.

Mine says hi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Buramu




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## jmariorebelo

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15704679














Buramu said:


> View attachment 15704771


As pretty as ever.


----------



## Buramu

jmariorebelo said:


> As pretty as ever.


One of these days you're going to give in


----------



## karwath




----------



## jmariorebelo

Buramu said:


> One of these days you're going to give in


I don't know man... I really like how it looks online, but I believe it wouldn't last in my collection.

I'm saving myself for a marine style watch in a few years. Thinking I'll get a Hentschel or similar. Maybe then I can give the Stowa a test drive...


----------



## El Pescador

Rolling with the DI300 today...


----------



## TheHun

Cloudy day today


----------



## BRN

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 15704800


That is a great strap combo! 
Can you please share what strap that is?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

BRN said:


> That is a great strap combo!
> Can you please share what strap that is?


Thanks. It's a perlon from Baltic Watches, though I don't think they sell this exact one any more.


----------



## BRN

Bradjhomes said:


> Thanks. It's a perlon from Baltic Watches, though I don't think they sell this exact one any more.


Thank you.


----------



## 1234tuba

New addition to the Damasko collection.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Flieger Friday and Happy Chinese New Year, too!


----------



## boatswain




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Besbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

First snow here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Relo60

❤😊😷 Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## fenian

Saying goodbye to this one soon, I think 🙁


----------



## InDNavVet

My latest acquisition...wow...these are impressive, better than I could have imagined from pictures alone...


----------



## InDNavVet

nodnar said:


> First snow here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to acquire one of these, via the Trade forum...

...but would be satisfied with trading one or two of my items for the standard UTC or other TESTAF, as well...

...and awesome strap choice, BTW!!


----------



## fish70




----------



## Relo60

InDNavVet said:


> My latest acquisition...wow...these are impressive, better than I could have imagined from pictures alone...
> 
> View attachment 15711991


That's a beauty. Congratulations ?? Love the silver/gray and black vibe.


----------



## fenian

InDNavVet said:


> My latest acquisition...wow...these are impressive, better than I could have imagined from pictures alone...
> 
> View attachment 15711991


Stunner!!!


----------



## InDNavVet

Thank you both...I'm extremely impressed with this model especially at the price-point. Without that Eurpoean VAT, maybe with, IDK, but it's less expensive, by a couple hundred bucks, than Damasko. I'm impressed with what Damasko does for its price level, and while Stowa doesn't employ the same tech, they are just as impressive.

I know this is not a thread for discussion, but wothuot going into great depth, I've slowly come to the realization, that at the same price-point, most German brands that I've experienced, simply produce better wristwatches than their Swiss counterparts. I have not quite reached the Tudor/Omega/Breitling level, as of yet, so maybe that will change?


----------



## LostnITime

Spring-Diver said:


>


Today is the third anniversary of his death. From what I have learned, he had his ashes scattered from an airplane. Rest in peace, Helmut Sinn.


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport 42


----------



## beefsupreme

I've finally gotten around to wearing this one


----------



## jmariorebelo

Spring-Diver said:


>


That case shape is absolutely brilliant. Great watch.



Mhutch said:


>


Speaks volumes about Laco's design coherence when I have no idea if this is the 39mm, 42mm or 45mm version of the B-dial flieger.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## LostnITime

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


It hardly gets much more beautiful than this! 
Can I have the reference number please?

...found it: Senator Observer 100-14-07-02-30


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## InDNavVet

Another one of my recent acquisitions...on an aftermarket chronissimo-styled leather straps...I can't get enough of these, as you've seen in previous, and will continue to see in the future...


----------



## Besbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Tzoid




----------



## Tzoid




----------



## Tzoid




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima 'Flieger Friday' Limited Edition


----------



## 1234tuba

Late afternoon light...


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JuNi

Archimede Pilot


----------



## Chrisje

While I don't really like wrist shots, I am taking the liberty to post some pictures of German watches here.























































I don't have the Junghans and the Stowa anymore, but there's an Archimede Pilot 39 incoming. I'll need to consider where I want to go with the Germans. Perhaps I'll get a Junghans Form A in white, perhaps I'll go for a white Stowa Antea or a white Stowa pilot to round it out.

Regrettably the only Sinn I like is the 356 chrono in salmony-pink, so that's a fair bit of money.


----------



## JuNi

I like the Ikarus with the green strap.
You can look forward to the incoming Archimede 39 H. It is my most readable Pilot watch with the pure and clean dial, no logo and date.


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## painterspal

Just returned from Nomos after servicing, my wonderful Tangomat.


----------



## heyBJK

Pork going in the smoker. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## InDNavVet

New Laco! Check out that Lume!!


----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jim L




----------



## chopy_ro

Old socialist grandpa'


----------



## InDNavVet

Mhutch said:


>


May I ask, how well the bezel rotates on this? If it does at all, that is. The one on my Tutima is a little tighter than I'd prefer, but it sure as heck doesn't move accidentally, haha...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## InDNavVet

Back to my Tutima M2 Seven Seas--and yes, wearing a watch one has listed isn't the smartest move, lol, but it's just too amazing to sit in a box and not be worn for what little time I have left with it, haha...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## beefsupreme




----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

👋🏼👋🏼😊Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼

Circula Aquasport 👍🏼


----------



## 1234tuba




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## Sugman




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh

Recent purchase, was quite a steal - it was just missing a pin in the bracelet, but otherwise remarkably good timekeeping (and power reserve) right out of the (used) box:










Needs polishing and cleaning, when I get to it.


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Okapi001




----------



## RLS1851




----------



## JimSclavunos

Archimede Outdoor 39 Protect


----------



## JuNi

This for Flieger friday


----------



## InDNavVet

RLS1851 said:


> View attachment 15732615
> View attachment 15732615


Okay...gotta know...how do you like the DSub? Have you had the DA-series pieces, like the DA42 through 47? Do the DSubs wear a lot larger? Quality differences, etc? If not are you impressed, in general? I've wanted a DSub (not picky...all colorways are good, haha), but wanted a first-hand account. Thanks in advance!


----------



## atlbbqguy

Tourby today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## painterspal

Another Flieger Friday contribution...


----------



## biglove




----------



## RLS1851

InDNavVet said:


> Okay...gotta know...how do you like the DSub? Have you had the DA-series pieces, like the DA42 through 47? Do the DSubs wear a lot larger? Quality differences, etc? If not are you impressed, in general? I've wanted a DSub (not picky...all colorways are good, haha), but wanted a first-hand account. Thanks in advance!


Answering your questions, Yes I really like the DSub 1, I wanted this one because for silly reason it has a submarine etched on the side and the face has cross hairs like a periscope. The other DSub models don't have that. This is the only Damasko I have, I do have some other watches like the Seiko Turtle (which is a great watch) but I like the DSub better. The rubber strap on the Seiko fits better, but the DSub is really nice also, its different in that it is a leather and rubber rather than just plain rubber. It wears really well on large wrist and I really like the positive detents of the bezel.
So, this is a great diver watch rather sporty and fun to wear.


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Littlefield

New Hanhart Primus Diver...


----------



## Tom Littlefield

And my U1..


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Anne Lewis

Pascal S said:


>


I've always liked Tutima watchs


----------



## amt76

All of sudden..I have a box full of GERMANS...Lmao
Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
View attachment 15738212
View attachment 15738213
View attachment 15738214
View attachment 15738215
View attachment 15738216


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 on silicone










Matching satinized tegimented clasp.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin11




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## sci

An Elysee Zelos - my cheapest German watch. But sometimes it is just fun to wear.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## DDickson73

Kaventsmann Triggerfish 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## InDNavVet

Mhutch said:


>


May I ask? Is that a 'friction' bezel, or does it have 'clicks'. Most I've come across like those, they are friction, but you never know...regardless...it's beautiful. Always loved that model, and IMO, white and blue are the 2 best colorways for that model.


----------



## InDNavVet

Back to Mühle, today...


----------



## karwath




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

EZM2 for the day.


----------



## soundfanz

InDNavVet said:


> May I ask? Is that a 'friction' bezel, or does it have 'clicks'. Most I've come across like those, they are friction, but you never know...regardless...it's beautiful. Always loved that model, and IMO, white and blue are the 2 best colorways for that model.


 No audible or discernible clicks, so it's friction. And as a grey dial owner, think that grey is the best colour dial.


----------



## schumacher62

1962 backset


----------



## Haf




----------



## LudicrousSpeed

I can't avert my gaze from this one.


----------



## Tom V.

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Probably my favorite watch In my collection. Been to 4 Olympic Games with 2 more to go. Love the way it looks, feels, abuse it has taken, timekeeping ability. 
Tom V.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## wkw

Tom V. said:


> Probably my favorite watch In my collection. Been to 4 Olympic Games with 2 more to go. Love the way it looks, feels, abuse it has taken, timekeeping ability.
> Tom V.


Looks sharp with the red strap.

Tutima builds great watches and the company deserves higher recognition.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Osy

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## monza06




----------



## amt76

The 856 Blau....lmao
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88




----------



## dosei




----------



## mpbrada

Can I send a shot from last month?


----------



## Buramu

Flieger Friday!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## InDNavVet

Got this in yesterday on trade. Spent an hour with Cape Cod cloth, removing AR coating that had lots of scratches, but had to quit before I finished...you can still see the AR cloudiness around the edges...

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER:








*


----------



## Rickster27b

This Laco Mulheim an der Ruhr is my most favored watch these days..


----------



## andsan




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Flieger Friday !!


----------



## amt76

My apologies to those who do not approve of leather on Divers...
Personally, I think I could put the EZM3 ON a banana peel and it would look damn good..






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

Flieger Friday


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Buramu

Just wrote a review of this stunning Laco Mülheim a/d Ruhr:









Laco Mülheim an der Ruhr (39mm Flieger)


The size debate First off, let's get size out of the way. When discussing B-Uhr/Fliegers people often talk about how these are supposed to be huge, because history. I'm sure the original 55mm diameter was needed for readability when doing nightly bombing runs, but keep in mind that these were...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## andsan




----------



## Svenno




----------



## amt76

Back to the 856...























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828




----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Jim L

New as of Friday. The matte finish is a keeper!


----------



## davidlee89

Long overdue a few snaps of this, very dramatic light this evening for a few shots! Still in the honeymoon with this watch - happy to report the Alpha caliber has settled down to a flatline +/- 0 seconds per day. Lost 1 second over the last two weeks compared to time.is


























I'm alternating between the original Shell Cordovan on deployant and the blue-black textile strap from the newer Ahoi. Was a bit of a gamble putting it on fabric, hoping it's paid off. I really wanted something non-leather and more casual (non tapered) for the sunnier days. It's a very fine line between this and a Danny Welly on tricolour nato.










My attempt to pull off a 35mm dress watch with jeans and runners ac:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76

Heidelberg.....























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7686-2


----------



## Buramu




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LudicrousSpeed




----------



## DiverBob

DB's bead-blasted Laco gets some Cape Cod sheen


----------



## gk483




----------



## Haf




----------



## scorp713




----------



## amt76

....EZM 3 AGAIN...LOL
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

Blue Hands Thursday


----------



## Anne Lewis




----------



## JuNi




----------



## maxhav

I love my recently arrived 40mm Dekla with beautiful bead blasted finishing and bi colour dial


----------



## beefsupreme

Acting like I'm working


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono
View attachment 15760637


----------



## PennyTheDog

Wearing a hand winding Max Bill while I make dinner


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johngr




----------



## EekTheCat




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## falika




----------



## BillTX

Some of my watches come and go for various reasons, but this one continues to hold the magic for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Alexander Shorokhoff









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Dancing Fire




----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## 1234tuba




----------



## brianmazanec

U50









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Leipzig 42mm handaufzug


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## galliano




----------



## Tzoid




----------



## jil123




----------



## Ligavesh

too lazy to change the date today...


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Sugman




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## InDNavVet

Just arrived from the Fatherland yesterday!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin LZ127 7686-1


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Jpfahrstar

InDNavVet said:


> Just arrived from the Fatherland yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 15770411


I've always really liked this special edition 857! I do wonder how close they are to the 777 units in the limited run. Can you share what number yours is?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usccopeland




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## InDNavVet

Jpfahrstar said:


> I've always really liked this special edition 857! I do wonder how close they are to the 777 units in the limited run. Can you share what number yours is?


I'm likely being too careful, but I'd rather not share the exact number publicly, but let's just say that the first digit is a '6'. The dealer did say that Sinn informed him that the next one he received would be his last, but who knows if that was a bit of salesmanship...


----------



## TR007




----------



## 1234tuba

Figured it'd be a fitting day for green.


----------



## Jim L




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## wkw

Archimede pilot 39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## vmgotit




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Kudoke Flieger Concept, a unique watch with skeleton movement in a sandblasted case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## Armchair




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## Brey17




----------



## InDNavVet

_Finally..._got my grubby little hands on one of these...


----------



## Hastie73




----------



## andsan




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## galliano




----------



## Mediocre

Simple and classic


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## brianmazanec

U50









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

Damasko D Sub 1


----------



## webster126

Cousins


----------



## vmgotit




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

webster126 said:


> Cousins
> View attachment 15778787


That Hanhart is great. Last time I looked they had no 3-handers without a date window, so I gather this model is no longer available?


----------



## enzo1

Just sold this and regret it already!


----------



## johngr

I'm sure I will find time at some point for wristshot. For now..


----------



## boatswain




----------



## webster126

Buramu said:


> That Hanhart is great. Last time I looked they had no 3-handers without a date window, so I gather this model is no longer available?


Thanks. I just checked the WatchBuys website and it is no longer listed. It was a limited edition so I presume they sold out. It was available for a good bit of time (I got mine on eBay in great condition).


----------



## beefsupreme

I've totally neglected this guy and I'm not sure why


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MrBlahBlah

GO sixties glacier blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jil123




----------



## SteveU

Several Germans in the collection. Dievas Vortex 500m, Nauticfish White Shark 1000m and a Muhle Glashutte Nautic Timer 2000m.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks😊😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## johngr




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Ligavesh

Just arrived with the post - through ebay, all the way from Australia, back to where it was made 
I was a bit worried that at 42mm it would look too big, but it looks fine to me:


----------



## andsan




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## amt76

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15771083





TR007 said:


> View attachment 15771315


Goytp9

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Jim L




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Junghans Meister


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Laco chrono


----------



## webster126




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Bronze


----------



## Buramu

Is it Friday already?


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## DSDickson

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. How does it wear? I'm still thinking on the RPanda if they have some of those dials left.


----------



## JimmyBoots

It wears beautifully. Very similar to the older 41mm Bond SMP's. Just thicker.

This one is going back to Germany in a bit for a service/repair and I will be missing it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

TGIF


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DiverBob

Really diggin the retro vibes on this one. #BauhausBob


----------



## mrplow25

My new Nomos Tangente Nachtblau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

went for a stroll in the dunes earlier


----------



## tinman143

This one might be a keeper...


----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus w/polished bezel


----------



## captious




----------



## soundfanz

I love my Hanhart Pioneer One.


----------



## Here's Johnny




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jasper110




----------



## DGI82

captious said:


> View attachment 15792564


Clean and to the point!


----------



## ForestSpirit

Received this in the mail today. I love the design, but I'm thinking I might need to size up from the 34mm to the 38mm. It's too bad because I prefer the handwind over the auto.


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Jim L




----------



## falika

ForestSpirit said:


> Received this in the mail today. I love the design, but I'm thinking I might need to size up from the 34mm to the 38mm. It's too bad because I prefer the handwind over the auto.
> 
> View attachment 15796158


I dunno....looks pretty good from here.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-1


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Stova Verus "Poliert"


----------



## Buramu




----------



## JDCfour

Damasko DB5


----------



## beefsupreme

I'm a sucker for a yellow seconds hand


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## dubhead




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus


----------



## amt76

There is something about "in house "
That makes everything better...





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

New strap for my Marine Original


----------



## DDickson73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Still rocking the U50









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## NotPennysBoat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## captious




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## oso2276

DB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

Just got this back from service. Hadn't seen it in 3 weeks.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Calumets

Got this little fella back from service today - new strap, new crystal: feels like a new watch!


----------



## Hastie73




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Hastie73

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15812302


Love that watch mate.


----------



## Sugman

Hastie73 said:


> Love that watch mate.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. I've been interested in the white dial version of this watch again. This hobby can be hard on the wallet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

JonS1967 said:


> Again today. I've been interested in the white dial version of this watch again. This hobby can be hard on the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


would love that and probably buy if it had a color matched date wheel


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDTempo

A nice dinner before Hamilton




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 4, 2021


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## DiverBob

34mm Max Bill


----------



## amt76

The 41 German Finally Made it ....























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

webster126 said:


> would love that and probably buy if it had a color matched date wheel


I'm not sure what they were thinking when they went with white for the date wheel. Although definitely not my preference, I don't think it detracts too much from the overall appeal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

DiverBob said:


> 34mm Max Bill
> View attachment 15813417


Beautiful! May I ask what size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! May I ask what size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7.25"

Watches appear a tad larger in photos but yes, it's quite a vintage/classic fit on the wrist. 
The more I wear it the more I like it.


----------



## zengineer

Stowa 40 Flieger Shibuya Parco Limited Ed on aftermarket CF strap. A hard one to photograph...probably looks like a smartwatch from a distance.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## JonS1967

DiverBob said:


> 7.25"
> 
> Watches appear a tad larger in photos but yes, it's quite a vintage/classic fit on the wrist.
> The more I wear it the more I like it.
> 
> View attachment 15814148


You have the same size wrist as me and it fits you perfectly! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorira

While its Germanic provenance may be debatable, there's no doubt the Miyota 9100 beating inside has a lot going on. ~+-5 sec a day has me quite content.


----------



## wkw

zengineer said:


> Stowa 40 Flieger Shibuya Parco Limited Ed on aftermarket CF strap. A hard one to photograph...probably looks like a smartwatch from a distance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Congratulations. What a great looking watch.

I really like it. Guess it is only available in Japan....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

wkw said:


> Congratulations. What a great looking watch.
> 
> I really like it. Guess it is only available in Japan....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, and just 30 total I believe.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## wkw

zengineer said:


> Yes, and just 30 total I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


A real limited edition.

May I ask if the watch came with a standard pilot style strap as offered by other Stowa watches?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

zengineer said:


> Stowa 40 Flieger Shibuya Parco Limited Ed on aftermarket CF strap. A hard one to photograph...probably looks like a smartwatch from a distance.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of Camille Fournet strap and i strapped my Marine Auto with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

wkw said:


> A real limited edition.
> 
> May I ask if the watch came with a standard pilot style strap as offered by other Stowa watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the basic black, no rivets leather.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

zengineer said:


> Just the basic black, no rivets leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Cool thanks for the pic

Great piece you got there. Wear in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JonS1967

Back on the strap for a change of pace.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestSpirit

I've been in the market for something classy but still able to be worn casually for a while. I wanted a dark dial and minimalist piece. Initially I was drawn to the Max Bill, but when I finally had one on my wrist I realized that it wasn't what I was looking for. Now, after much deliberation, I do believe I found the one for me:


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## InDNavVet

Set this one 'free' last year, but has now come back to me--yes, this exact watch, haha!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## tinman143

Metro 38


----------



## jenyang

Some very nice watches on this forum. Old Military 43









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 15818830


Very Nice I have always wanted to see that dial in person. I order my first ALS outsize date black rose gold but it was very hard to not go with your watch. My Ad sent me the new release for 2021 Little Lange 1 moon Phase gold flex


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Cfosterm

Worn today but old Photo


----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Schaumburg Conceptum


----------



## Calumets




----------



## mebiuspower

Cfosterm said:


> Very Nice I have always wanted to see that dial in person. I order my first ALS outsize date black rose gold but it was very hard to not go with your watch. My Ad sent me the new release for 2021 Little Lange 1 moon Phase gold flex


Thanks. I originally looked at the white dial version but I already have other German white dial dress watches and this one came up from a Lange collector so I had to grab it. Photos/videos do NOT do this dial justice in any way. It has to be seen in person.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ThePeave




----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyril




----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## WatchEater666

GOodness


----------



## InDNavVet

New NATO-brand 2-pc Zulu strap...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Pongster




----------



## TimeOnTarget

I am actually in Germany right now wearing a German watch while drinking German beer!

Wunderbar!!!!


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Sugman




----------



## InDNavVet

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15823866


Aren't those Hirsch Robby straps the 'bomb-diggity'?!?! I've got one on my Mühle, another in reserve, and an Ayrton, also in reserve, that I'll no doubt use whenever I get my hands another U2, or U1..., or some other great watch with a black/red combo, haha...

...oh yeah, and the Damasko is nice too...HA!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Armchair




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## drdas007

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15821528


What a BEAUTIFUL movement!


----------



## drdas007

Laco Zürich


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Orsoni

Junkers JU52


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Zedd88




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-2


----------



## Cfosterm

Wore this one today just great looking watch.


----------



## amt76

New Strap...Who Dis...lol






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## amt76

Still loving my version of a German Explorer...lol





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## tantric




----------



## weklund




----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## tinman143

and ️ run.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Bowkill91

if look at the bottom of the dial it Has W. Germany 1979 Bulova


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair

Some early morning singletrack


----------



## Malakim

Alexander Shorokhoff Equa


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## boatswain

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15833422


Beauty!

Congrats, if that's a new pickup up 

I'd be keen to hear your thought on the U50. Been thinking about that one a bit.


----------



## Tom Littlefield

Armchair said:


> Some early morning singletrack


I would be afraid of dumping the bike and messing up that Sinn..


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Stowa Bronze 6497 LE on wrist on this fine Sunday evening


----------



## Sugman

A quick pic in the back yard...


----------



## Dougabug




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster




----------



## iwasajetplane

Haven't worn this guy in a while - glad to be back on the wrist!


----------



## Malakim

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 5 "Swiss" (Lanco 2461 movement).


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Is Steinhart considered a German watch?


----------



## oscmsw

Stowa


----------



## oscmsw

DA35


----------



## oscmsw

Laco Wein


----------



## andsan




----------



## SinCity

GO Sport Evolution


----------



## Spunwell

Pongster said:


> Is Steinhart considered a German watch?
> View attachment 15837223


No, I believe the consensus is....it is not. Just a German based company.


----------



## JonS1967

Malakim said:


> Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 5 "Swiss" (Lanco 2461 movement).


That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76

IF YOU DON'T KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW...LOL









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador




----------



## Malakim

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 5 "Soviet" (Poljot 2416 movement).


----------



## Buramu




----------



## govdubspeedgo

amt76 said:


> IF YOU DON'T KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW...LOL
> View attachment 15838194
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


30ATM with a display case back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

Just arrived a couple of hours ago!! Fantastic piece, and IMO, a true competitor to the Sinn U1...I wouldn't have believed it, after owning a DA44 and DA46 previously, as well as a Sinn U1, and my now owned Sinn U1 B. But these DSubs seem to be a slight notch above the DAs, (even though the DAs are a fantastic piece in their own right...)

(Of course, it could just be the excitement of this having just arrived, haha...)


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Trinityten

Archimede Pilot 39H PVD


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Antea 390 Muesem, perfect piece for attending an art show or muesem


----------



## Buramu

My favorite German piece.


----------



## tantric

Enjoyed a nice walk in the local park yesterday evening - all timed by this one.










Sinn - official timekeeper of the tantric household park walks


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-5


----------



## andsan




----------



## Aero2001




----------



## oscmsw

DA373


----------



## webster126

Just came via post today. Immediately swapped the rivet strap for a beads of rice and digging it so far!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## stevethorell

Happy 50th gift. First automatic watch. Love everything about it. Sinn 103 ST

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ForestSpirit




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## boatswain




----------



## webster126




----------



## carlhaluss

Beautiful Hanhart Rake & Revolution Bronze 417 gracing my wrist today!


----------



## andsan




----------



## mnf67

New arrival: GO senator navigator panorama date. My first German watch:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

556a


----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

Finally got the marine original back on the wrist.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks great, who's the manufacturer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## InDNavVet

Got the TESTAF LH Cargo back today from warranty...actually, it's a whole new serial number--brand new! Tell you what, Bernie over at Classic Watch in Germany, where I purchased it initially, really hooked me up, and took care of me, the way a dealer should!


----------



## wkw

Sublimekickscan said:


> Looks great, who's the manufacturer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

It's an Archimede 39H.

I got it since 2013 and it is running great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BHWookie11

Received my first German in the mail last night, super excited to own this piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valmak




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Armchair




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy




----------



## carlhaluss

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15856778
> 
> 
> View attachment 15856780


Wow! That is really beautiful!!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn U50


----------



## Skellig

Delighted with my first Sinn.


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-1


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Skellig

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15863285


Very nice photo and I like the way you have the pin buckle faced so we can see what make the watch is. Beautiful display back.


----------



## Jim L




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Sublimekickscan

JDCfour said:


>


Nice shot! That's an interesting watch, and I've seen plenty of photos but it's never really clicked for me. But now I can see how the date and running seconds balances with the AR at 6:00 and the text at 9 and 3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## mnf67

GO today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

104 in matte finish.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Relo60

Circula Aquasport ✔👍🏼. 😊😷Thursday 👍✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Malakim

Alexander Shorokhoff "Neva"


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## tinman143

Monterey CA


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## InDNavVet

tinman143 said:


> Monterey CA


One of the most beautiful places on earth! Got to spend nearly 2 years there, early in my Navy career...oh, yeah, and nice watch, too, haha...


----------



## InDNavVet

Just arrived yesterday--my 'grail'--now it's time to find a new one, right? Isn't that how it works!?!?


----------



## tinman143

InDNavVet said:


> One of the most beautiful places on earth! Got to spend nearly 2 years there, early in my Navy career...oh, yeah, and nice watch, too, haha...


Agree ! We drove right by the base on the way home.


----------



## InDNavVet

Trinityten said:


> View attachment 15856778
> 
> 
> View attachment 15856780


Have to agree with Carlhaluss...I had the 'predecessor', non-chrono variant for awhile; sadly, I'm a sucker for a date complication, and hope they decide to add one a 6 o'clock at some point...


----------



## captious




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Austrian welcome here?


----------



## Relo60

Mother's Day cheers ?


----------



## DDickson73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## tsteph12




----------



## eblackmo

Archimede.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-1


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Tuesday 😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jim L




----------



## InDNavVet

So...I just wanted to show you how this looks on an uber comfortable strap that has a 'similar' look to the Sinn silicone straps, at a fraction of the cost...they are Fluoroelastomer or FKM Rubber straps. As comfortable as Silicone, without the lint or durability issues...anyway, a couple different 'options' of essentially, the same strap, just with different hardware, can be found on Amazon, and other sites, if interested, for as low as about $16...just google FKM rubber watch straps...


----------



## Relo60

InDNavVet said:


> So...I just wanted to show you how this looks on an uber comfortable strap that has a 'similar' look to the Sinn silicone straps, at a fraction of the cost...they are Fluoroelastomer or FKM Rubber straps. As comfortable as Silicone, without the lint or durability issues...anyway, a couple different 'options' of essentially, the same strap, just with different hardware, can be found on Amazon, and other sites, if interested, for as low as about $16...just google FKM rubber watch straps...
> 
> View attachment 15875522
> View attachment 15875527


I prefer the FKM on your T2??. Asked Sinn why don't they use Real rubber instead of silicone straps. Their answer, " just wash it." ? ??


----------



## Tom

Tutima Military chronograph in ti.


----------



## heboil

On red leather.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## BRN

heboil said:


> On red leather.
> 
> View attachment 15876280
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Wonderful watch/strap combo. ??


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Tom

Different watch for denim day ?


----------



## johnnyfunk

Nomos Club Campus with white textile strap.


----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## jarlleif

Almost exactly an hour into my trail run. Timing with the bezel rather than the chrono today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston

new suede strap from Fluco


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## chiron93




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mediocre

Nauticfish


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## heboil

On a soft Watch Steward strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## vmgotit

Here is mine! Vance.


----------



## jmariorebelo

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


What watch is that?


----------



## Berg3.0

jmariorebelo said:


> What watch is that?


Steinhart Nav B-uhr 47 B muster vintage Titan.

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Malakim




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-2


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim

Hanhart S 105 OE Limited Edition


----------



## dubhead




----------



## TheHun

Love the case


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neiko0501

I love that!! Would you mind sharing the model information? 

I should add that it’s the specific model information. I can see the manufacturer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24




----------



## El Pescador




----------



## Malakim




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Neiko0501

Neiko0501 said:


> I love that!! Would you mind sharing the model information?
> 
> I should add that it's the specific model information. I can see the manufacturer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was mesmerized at the time, so that was an obvious question and I've since recovered. Apologizes for interrupting a great thread of beautiful watches...
.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG




----------



## fish70

Have a great day!


----------



## Relo60

Sunday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## tsteph12

Challenging to capture the blued hands on this Stowa.


----------



## redhed18




----------



## chiron93




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## Sugman

Well...it's on my wrist as I type this...


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Nomos Minimatik. Small but playful.


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Rake & Revolution 417 Edition to start the week!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## dustmartin

Straight out of Frankfurt 









Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Rake & Revolution 417 on Bund strap today:


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## WatchEater666

Not a bad movement.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

NOMOS Tangente 38mm


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

For the transition from business into the weekend I opted for my „no problem" Archimede Pilot


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## InDNavVet

Newest addition; I Sinn'd once again! Then took a 24mm Di-Modell strap, and notched it to fit the 20mm lugs...


----------



## redhed18




----------



## InDNavVet

I know...it's almost like cheating. Adding the watch I wore yesterday, earlier today, and now adding today's watch, now, but wanted to show off this new Morellato 'Tricking' strap that arrived recently. I had the blue one on my Sinn U1B, when I had that, and loved the strap. It's amazing comfortable. It's some sort of hybrid, where leather touches the skin, but the strap itself is extremely light, and feels 'rubberized'...Love the color match to the DSub1 here...


----------



## InDNavVet

Spring-Diver said:


>


🙇‍♂️🤩

My initial, 'true' grail, but then 'size' started to matter, and had the U1-B...so, a black T2 it was...someday, though...it'll be like I was your little brother, because now I have to look out for a T2-B....just gorgeous...


----------



## Spring-Diver

InDNavVet said:


> My initial, 'true' grail, but then 'size' started to matter, and had the U1-B...so, a black T2 it was...someday, though...it'll be like I was your little brother, because now I have to look out for a T2-B....just gorgeous...


That's awesome and thank you 

I had a U1 Professional, great watch. just not for me. The T1/T1B are the most comfortable divers I've ever worn.

Good luck  finding a T2B 


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armchair




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## R_P_C




----------



## yerwol




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Junghans Form A 100 Jahre Bauhaus


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## andsan




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## R_P_C

Not ready to get out of bed this morning


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Eugene Hot

Marines


----------



## Relo60

😊😁Thursday 😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## rob9765




----------



## unsub073




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## heboil

On a NATO.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C

Trying the 856 on a NATO


----------



## kritameth

R_P_C said:


> Trying the 856 on a NATO
> View attachment 15919875


It absolutely works.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-2


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## SeriousDude81

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 15920784


Looks great! What kind of leather is used for the strap you wear? Really cool


----------



## Orsoni

SeriousDude81 said:


> Looks great! What kind of leather is used for the strap you wear? Really cool


It's a Navy blue beaver tail strap by Aaron Bespoke. I think it nicely complements the thermally blued handset.


----------



## SeriousDude81

Orsoni said:


> It's a Navy blue beaver tail strap by Aaron Bespoke. I think it nicely complements the thermally blued handset.
> 
> View attachment 15920800


Just checked his site, amazing work! Thanks!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mrplow25

My Dekla finally arrived










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Wonderful photos all around. Just splendid.

Yet, would it kill anyone to post their Junghans? I have one on the way and I'd appreciate an assist in the hype department! 😀


----------



## StufflerMike

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Wonderful photos all around. Just splendid.
> 
> Yet, would it kill anyone to post their Junghans? I have one on the way and I'd appreciate an assist in the hype department! 😀


OK, you asked.


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Wonderful photos all around. Just splendid.
> 
> Yet, would it kill anyone to post their Junghans? I have one on the way and I'd appreciate an assist in the hype department! 😀


Another one.


----------



## sorinbv2003




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Salgud

Nomos Tangente Gangreserve (172)




__
Salgud


__
Mar 18, 2021




37C5E7D7-25B6-4B06-A261-58219E8AC6E5.jpeg





still my favorite.


----------



## schumacher62

1963 W German backset. when Timex owned Laco.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-1


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Recieved!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## weklund

... Trusty Tutima DI300 ...


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Relo60

Good day folks😁😷👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## andsan




----------



## StrappedUp




----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator at work today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stilby




----------



## DaveandStu

weklund said:


> ... Trusty Tutima DI300 ...
> 
> View attachment 15928625
> 
> 
> View attachment 15928626​


Solid piece there mate..
Yet to enjoy that brand, looks spot on!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

stilby said:


> View attachment 15936352


So bloody hard to not like that piece..my long gone 156 Mil.. was Stella!
However that configuration to me is so well layed out and legible.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76

My Nomos has been Neglected...lol
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Black Forest


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## creepshow

No wrist.. but definitely German.


----------



## tinman143

556a


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Rake & Revolution 417 Bronze for some Sunday enjoyment:


----------



## Orsoni

Bronze Stowa Flieger


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## weklund




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## andsan




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-5


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator:


http://imgur.com/4ZH90u2


----------



## Salgud

Eugene Hot said:


>







  








Nomos Tangente Gangreserve (172)




__
Salgud


__
Mar 18, 2021




37C5E7D7-25B6-4B06-A261-58219E8AC6E5.jpeg





My prize possession.


----------



## wmriley




----------



## WatchEater666

These are the same...but different. ;D I actually think the GO is much better for the $.


----------



## jmariorebelo

WatchEater666 said:


> These are the same...but different. ;D I actually think the GO is much better for the $.
> 
> View attachment 15943616


Every time I see a ALS with date I cringe at that empty first numeral, the frame separating them and the uneven planes. GO do dates _soooooo_ much better.

But then again, ALS do dial arrangement and calculated asymmetry _soooooo_ much better than GO. The PML kind of hides that but the Panoreserve shows in full effect how much more cohesive the Lange 1 dial is.

Two great watches. Wouldn't mind owning any of them...


----------



## Higs




----------



## andsan




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## nimzotech

It'll all started with my first German Watch purchase on the Bay.










The Junkers (pronounced Yunkers) Bauhaus was a minimalistic watch, with an easy to read dial.

I enjoyed wearing it but started getting an itch for something more "pure". The relationship was a short one but we parted in peace and on good terms.

And thus I entered the rabbit hole&#8230;

(Continued)

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlboWatch




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## heboil

Blue Colareb.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## nvrp813

Sinn U1 on RedRock strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## DwightKschrute




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## rob9765




----------



## mebiuspower

It reallyyyy needs a displayback.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## StufflerMike

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15950630


Kinda rare bird, the Nauticfish.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diynor_77




----------



## wmriley

My 15th anniversary Kleine Schauer, that doesn't get enough wrist time&#8230;


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Father's Day brunch with my kid this morning.


----------



## smithj

mebiuspower said:


> It reallyyyy needs a displayback.
> 
> View attachment 15949729


I couldn't agree more. I love the SeaQ with the pano date as it has one, but it is SO much bigger. Regardless, that is one good looking watch you ha e. Love the mix of Arabic numerals and markers.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## gooter

Tried this guy on today.









Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-2


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

gooter said:


> Tried this guy on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


That's borderline NSFW


----------



## Orsoni

Antea 365


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼. Circula Aquasport 👍🏼


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## amt76

2804.....Hand Wind....












































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

As the Midsummer holiday is kicking off here in Sweden, this summery Equa seemed like a good choice for today.










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima Flieger 1941 "Flieger Friday" Edition. Gets most of my wrist time lately.


----------



## robi1138

Just got this yesterday...my first Sinn...857


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

IWC a German brand ? That‘s new to me.


----------



## Cybotron




----------



## hedge0423

The strap is from Patrik at Clover Straps.


----------



## Malakim

Glad midsommar from Sweden!


----------



## sgrysdon

StufflerMike said:


> IWC a German brand ? That's new to me.


Closest thing I had....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Malakim said:


> Glad midsommar from Sweden!


Never heard of this manufacturer...I like the two you have!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 104 St Sa A B E


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

robi1138 said:


> Never heard of this manufacturer...I like the two you have!


Thanks - I really like them too.

If only I had had the sense to limit my collection to two pieces&#8230; I think I've added a few more since this thread was created - maybe it's time for an update. 









My Shorokhoffs


Some members here has expressed some interest in my collection of Alexander Shorokhoff watches. I thought I would post them here, feel free to ask for additional info or pics. The family: First out, the "Peter Tschaikovsky" from the Heritage collection.  This is powered by Poljot 2612 alarm...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Orsoni

Junkers JU52


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

U50 and cigar









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Nomos Club Campus Timeless for NBCF edition.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

U50


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## robi1138




----------



## rob9765

neomatik!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Archimede Pilot 42 HW with a Unitas 6498-1 inside. Manufactured
by Ickler Pforzheim


----------



## ETA2824-2

Archimede Pilot together with the Laco Leipzig. Both from Pforzheim and 42 mm without crown:


----------



## Orsoni

Ahoi


----------



## jmariorebelo

Orsoni said:


> Ahoi
> 
> View attachment 15968431


How does this blue dial compare to the Hudson? The colour always looked a bit flat to me, at least in pictures online.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni

jmariorebelo said:


> How does this blue dial compare to the Hudson? The colour always looked a bit flat to me, at least in pictures online.


To me, it appears as flat black or off black. I really don't register much blueness


----------



## smithj




----------



## boatswain




----------



## robi1138




----------



## boatswain




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

My EZM2 enjoying the sun and sand of Aruba.


----------



## heboil




----------



## fiskadoro

Minimatik


----------



## Sugman




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## boatswain




----------



## Docrwm

Sadly on its way to RGM for a spa treatment.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

boatswain said:


>


Beautiful watch!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Today the handwound 42 mm Laco Leipzig B-Muster FL23883. Laco was one of the five original producers of Flieger-watches. FL23883 is the specification published by the Reichsluftfahrt-Ministerium.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Lovin the Atacama.2


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## boatswain

Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig for today. White shirt, blue jeans and a German Flieger. That works.


----------



## TheBearded




----------



## Calumets




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## maestindy1




----------



## ETA2824-2

Again the Laco Leipzig:


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 203 Ti Ar, specially made with SRS (Flyback)










Richard


----------



## wkw

zevon said:


> Hi
> Sinn 203 Ti Ar, specially made with SRS (Flyback)
> 
> View attachment 15977525
> 
> 
> Richard


A cousin, 103 with Flyback says hi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 103 St Sa E, one of 300

View attachment 15979164


Richard


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Gprog




----------



## TheHun

Laco


----------



## jmariorebelo

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15980327


Interesting strap choice, is that wool?


----------



## Mediocre

jmariorebelo said:


> Interesting strap choice, is that wool?


It is! Tweed to be specific  I have had it on a canvas strap for years, swapped to this one earlier today

Before and after


----------



## robi1138




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn Decimal, rare double signed Sinn and Excelsior Park










Richard


----------



## Cagliostro746

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15980327


Nice bracelet. What's the brand?


----------



## Mediocre

Cagliostro746 said:


> Nice bracelet. What's the brand?


Thanks! Wore it all day, very comfortable

@Martu Straps is the brand, they are a sponsor here


----------



## xinxin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fransiscus

andsan said:


> View attachment 15930122


Nice. Love the color.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock

DVR said:


>


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 903 Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## flyingpicasso

DVR said:


>


I've come full circle on this watch from "Eh, it's ok." to "Take my wallet." Gorgeous.


----------



## Eugene Hot

Stowa Marine from 30-s


----------



## Jim L




----------



## andsan




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## nimzotech

Guten tag&#8230;









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Junghans Bundeswehr










Richard


----------



## Tickythebull

Sinn U1


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## gooter

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## DVR

A splash of gold ?


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Gprog




----------



## ajbutler13

gooter said:


> Have a great day everyone.
> View attachment 15985587


That green is beautiful! Love it on the bracelet.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn 103 Valjoux 726










Richard


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Erik_H

The first watch I bought from Jörg Schauer back in 2006.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## falika




----------



## Mediocre

Schaumburg


----------



## wkw

Erik_H said:


> The first watch I bought from Jörg Schauer back in 2006.
> View attachment 15987833


I also bought my first Stowa in 2006










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Tutima Military










Richard


----------



## Kenster21

FedEx just delivered. Very pleased!


----------



## TheHun

Flieger


----------



## DVR

Sea view with SeaQ


----------



## boatswain

DVR said:


> Sea view with SeaQ


Oh wow


----------



## jmariorebelo

DVR said:


> Sea view with SeaQ


That's a seriously beautiful watch


----------



## soundfanz




----------



## eblackmo

This is one of my buds on a half pipe he bought for his teenage boys. It's good fun until you fall of. Admittedly we are old school skaters and what not. It is good to see the next generation roll with it. In fact my mate in this picture is one of the most hardcore down hill long boarders in WA.....back in the day. ;-)


----------



## DVR

Sundial Harmony


----------



## Spring-Diver

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15991709
> View attachment 15991713
> 
> 
> This is one of my buds on a half pipe he bought for his teenage boys. It's good fun until you fall of. Admittedly we are old school skaters and what not. It is good to see the next generation roll with it. In fact my mate in this picture is one of the most hardcore down hill long boarders in WA.....back in the day. ;-)


Excellent choice 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## amt76

Yooung-hance....lol
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Forstner Klip.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rob9765




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH

http://imgur.com/a/Mpi1e3I


----------



## wmriley

I had the opportunity and privilege to visit the Guinand workshop in Frankfurt a couple of years ago to select this one&#8230;


----------



## wkw

mrplow25 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice blue color. Is it a Dekla?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73

To comply with the "wrist shot" basis of the thread...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima "Flieger Friday" Edition. Always makes me smile!


----------



## nvrp813

Sinn U1 B


----------



## Batchelor22

Received today, I can't even begin to describe how gorgeous this is in person.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## ETA2824-2

Archimede Pilot 42 HW manufactured by Ickler, Pforzheim


----------



## nfetterly

Tourby Marine 43
Custom Ostrich strap


----------



## Paxman

Heinrich Taucher just in from Kickstarter campaign


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Paxman

Day two with the Heinrich Taucher


----------



## martin_blank

656s for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

Waiting "patiently " for its return from the spa!


----------



## Paxman

Morning walk through the local graveyard with the dog and my Heinrich Taucher


----------



## a to the k

Mr. Smirnov offers some beautiful watches, here his Orfina-design:


----------



## dubhead




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## weklund




----------



## nvrp813

Sinn U1 B on H link bracelet


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks👋🏼👋🏼😊🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## CRW161

Paxman said:


> Morning walk through the local graveyard with the dog and my Heinrich Taucher
> View attachment 16004491


Nice, and I like the bracelet, looks comfortable.


----------



## ShaggyDog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog

New for me. This boy is thicc.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Westfalia Pilot


----------



## BRN




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## ETA2824-2

Yesterday my wife and I travelled with our convertible to the Swiss Jura Mountains where 
most of the famous Swiss watches are built. Shame on me! I wore a German Pilot's watch 
from Laco. After an adventurous cllimb on narrow winding roads to the Chasseral Mountain 
we were able to see a large part of the Country.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

Summer shoes for the Marine KS.


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

After a week today the last day with the Laco Leipzig.
It is relatively hot for leather straps.


----------



## pizza_dog

I had a Laco Kempten for a bit. Those are really lovely. I ended up getting a custom Damasko DC56, which mostly displaced the Laco so I sold it.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mnf67

GO navigator:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## jascolli

TGIF!


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## andsan




----------



## DVR

GO followed by GO


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## jascolli




----------



## TheHun

Donut time


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Jim L




----------



## andsan




----------



## StufflerMike

andsan said:


> View attachment 16021831


Witness of another time 👍👍👍


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## BumperX

andsan said:


> View attachment 16021831


WOW, please more details on this. Year? Ref#? Size? I just picked up this but can't keep my eyes off your watch.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## KoolKat

.


----------



## tro_jan

Going the Anthracite route today










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob9765




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## eblackmo

Admittedly I was sitting through a company wide meeting over that cisco platform. Got bored. Took some shots of the 99.1.


----------



## catspispenguins

Doesn't get more Toolwatch than this:


----------



## ETA2824-2

eblackmo said:


> Admittedly I was sitting through a company wide meeting over that cisco platform. Got bored. Took some shots of the 99.1.


Do you know that this part around the track pad is usually highly magnetic?
If you have a newer iPhone you can test it with "Phyphox" a sensor app
of the Technical University of Aachen.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Jim L




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## StufflerMike

In Glashütte/Saxony


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## andsan




----------



## Steppy




----------



## Paxman

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Bronze


----------



## ETA2824-2

Archimede Pilot 42 HW


----------



## ACace1

Tutima today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

I am very pleased with this one. Legible even at an 89 degree angle!


----------



## nimzotech

Looks good from every angle.









Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## ShaggyDog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

I really like this on a cheap expander strap I just got, though to be honest I like it on pretty much everything I've tried it on so far.


----------



## nimzotech

Calumets said:


> I really like this on a cheap expander strap I just got, though to be honest I like it on pretty much everything I've tried it on so far.
> View attachment 16032999


Sweet vintage vibe.
Source of your expander strap? - great match.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Calumets

nimzotech said:


> Source of your expander strap? - great match.


Thanks. It was from a uk-based Ebay seller: DAVID ANTHONY WATCH ACCESSORIES | eBay Stores Very cheap.


----------



## nimzotech

Calumets said:


> Thanks. It was from a uk-based Ebay seller: DAVID ANTHONY WATCH ACCESSORIES | eBay Stores Very cheap.


The Archimede Vintage collection is sweet; I think you chose the most classic out of the offerings.
Is yours the hand-wound or "Automatik"?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Calumets

nimzotech said:


> The Archimede Vintage collection is sweet; I think you chose the most classic out of the offerings.
> Is yours the hand-wound or "Automatik"?
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


It's the handwound 1950-3. It's a fairly recent addition and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## SinCity




----------



## Tom Littlefield

SinCity said:


> I like that strap, oem or aftermarket?
> View attachment 16033870


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity

It's a GO OEM strap.


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Sugman

Sorry, not a wrist shot, but German...


----------



## mark2828

Laco Rom 42 Type A Dial Flieger


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks 👋🏼😴😊😷🖖🏼. Circula Aquasport 👍🏼


----------



## pizza_dog

New NATO on my 104.


----------



## CRW161

I guess I ought to record my first venture into German watchmaking here


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Spent some time with this very satisfying micro brand pick up the Heinrich Taucher.


----------



## DVR

A German diver that makes me smile
















Hidden logo


----------



## InDNavVet

Been absent for awhile, but got a whole new stable of Germans...gonna start with this one!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

I'm REALLY excited for this one--just came in. Yep, I'm the guy who picked this beauty up off the Sales Forum this past weekend for a little over $500...(and yes, this is an aftermarket FKM Rubber strap--the bracelet has been put back in the box, for now...)


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Paxman

Tutima DI 300


----------



## Relo60

InDNavVet said:


> I'm REALLY excited for this one--just came in. Yep, I'm the guy who picked this beauty up off the Sales Forum this past weekend for a little over $500...(and yes, this is an aftermarket FKM Rubber strap--the bracelet has been put back in the box, for now...)
> 
> View attachment 16042746


Congratulations. Great pick up 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## robi1138




----------



## txchrisp




----------



## chiron93




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## boatswain

captious said:


> View attachment 16048933


Really beautiful.


----------



## txchrisp

Added a dark brown Di-Modell pilot strap and the Archimede deployant clasp for another option on my new Pilot 45 HW. Totally changes up the look but I quite like it.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## govdubspeedgo

the new hotness









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

Sometimes, a new strap choice makes all the difference!!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## InDNavVet

Love this Hadley Roma Kevlar strap--incredibly comfortable!!


----------



## Nostredahmus

Aristo 5H96
€204 eBay new 
38.5 x 8.5mm titanium case
20mm strap 
Ronda 715


----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## Sugman




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Landocleveland

Kudoke 2. I love the "salmon" dial. Took a long time to chase this down.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landocleveland

J&B always bring a smile!


----------



## Rodentman

These all new this month!


----------



## LostnITime




----------



## LostnITime

Wouter van Willigen said:


> Nomos Super30 Datschenbraun (limited edition 2/100)


Congrats! I got number 77 









And a Klementinengelb dial mounted to a Nomos Ludwig 👨‍🔧


----------



## LostnITime

Sorry, double post


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

Rodentman said:


> These all new this month!
> 
> View attachment 16055923
> 
> 
> View attachment 16055925
> 
> 
> View attachment 16055926


How's that hook-loop strap? I have a few old ones from Timex that I cherish.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

The Ivappon strap is very nice. Well worth the $15-$20 (depending on the hardware) on Amazon.


----------



## Landocleveland

Sinn u50. I used to hate the lego hands of the u1/u50. Until I didn't. Now I love them!!


----------



## DVR




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Landocleveland

Heinrich Taucher today.


----------



## JackAction




----------



## Docrwm

New EZM3 Flieger


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Flieger III


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## PennyTheDog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Relo60

Good day folks😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## fiskadoro

Just picked up this Defakto Transit Futur Perfekt with raw brass dial and steel case. Lovely minimalist Bahaus design.








I'm going to say thanks to @StufflerMike again, even though he's probably sick of me saying it


----------



## falika

fiskadoro said:


> Just picked up this Defakto Transit Futur Perfekt with raw brass dial and steel case. Lovely minimalist Bahaus design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to say thanks to @StufflerMike again, even though he's probably sick of me saying it


Awesome!


----------



## InDNavVet

Another new strap...


----------



## Falizadeh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888

Laco 45mm Saarbrucken


----------



## Radharc

Feeling sexy today...


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## BRN




----------



## BumperX




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## atcq

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16069953


Beautiful - love the Ahoi. Can I ask, does the dial ever actually come off as blue or is it this anthracite colour that seems to be the primary appearance?

In reality, I have blue watches so I'd love it to be antrhacite.


----------



## Orsoni

atcq said:


> Beautiful - love the Ahoi. Can I ask, does the dial ever actually come off as blue or is it this anthracite colour that seems to be the primary appearance?
> 
> In reality, I have blue watches so I'd love it to be antrhacite.


According to NOMOS it's supposed to resemble the blue of the North Atlantic although, like yourself, I have trouble discerning any blue. Under certain lighting conditions I might see the merest hint of blue. I imagine that it might resemble the North Atlantic if there were a dark and ominous sky overhead, which is usually the case.

I was going to say off black but, antrhacite is probably a more accurate description.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## GoBuffs11

Flieger Friday


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 😀😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## schumacher62

1961-ish backset electric.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## nemorior

Found this in my granddad's closet (released around 1995 from what I can tell). It was completely dead after several years without light but after 2 weeks with daylight it seems to be working again


----------



## robi1138




----------



## tinman143

Metro Datum 38


----------



## jarlleif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## robi1138




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## catspispenguins

German beer with Swiss Italian watch


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## TimepieceTom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

At the beach. No divewatch. That's how I roll.


----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MrG




----------



## falika




----------



## elorasc

A nice Metro and a good book!


----------



## FrankDerek

Picked up my 4th German and first Sinn during the covid months. It was well-loved and well-priced


----------



## ETA2824-2

Archimede Pilot 42 HW from Ickler in Pforzheim:


----------



## Nativepride80




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-5


----------



## tommy_boy

Y'all don't need to see my wrist, so here's just the watch:


----------



## txchrisp

I love seeing the other Archimede HWs. Fantastic watch!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Indeed!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## andsan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Tanjecterly

Flieger Classic Sport


----------



## warsh

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16028969
> 
> 
> In Glashütte/Saxony


Va va va voom! That is handsome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

LACO Leipzig 2801


----------



## DVR

My new GO Seventies, since yesterday late afternoon on the wrist.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Malakim




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Paxman

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## SteamJ

Paxman said:


> Heinrich Taucher
> View attachment 16089785


This one turned out so nice.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## MN0311




----------



## DVR




----------



## mrplow25

New strap for my dekla









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeabroad

Hadn't worn the Tourby lately (until today).


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## robi1138




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aka Tucker




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-3


----------



## ACG




----------



## Orsoni

DB5


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Templarknight

Wow; as a relative newby to the site I am impressed with these German watches.


----------



## StufflerMike

Templarknight said:


> Wow; as a relative newby to the site I am impressed with these German watches.


Wow, 17 one liners within an hour. Trying to get up to the magic 100 to sell something ?


----------



## Templarknight

StufflerMike said:


> Wow, 17 one liners within an hour. Trying to get up to the magic 100 to sell something ?


I like the website; is there a limit on what I can post as far as length of post or when I can post it? Did you see my thread in the Straps Forum? Often, I only have a few words to contribute because I'm a man of few words, except now. For the record, I'm always interested in selling and buying. I've already bought a couple of watches from sellers on the website and have been impressed with the experience. I'm sorry that I have to wait to get to 100 posts in order to reply or post something for sale if I wanted to. I understand why (I think) you require that many posts, because this is a website for watch enthusiast's, not watch traders. But oftentimes watch entusiast's are also watch traders. Always trying to buy and sell the next beautiful watch that catches your eye. Then, sometimes, after buying, having remorse and wanting to buy another, only to realize that in order to buy that new stunner you need to make room in the budget by selling a few other watches. 
Also, I'm a bit impulsive. That carries over to my web browsing. I'll hang out on a website and explore, posting a response or reply if the need warrants. Sometimes I won't return for a week, or a month, or a year. I'm sorry if you don't like that, if you'd prefer that I didn't post at all, I will abide by that.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## RSDA

DS30 "Windup Edition" on Eulit Perlon


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Tutima Pacific 670


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## DVR




----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Black Forest


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima 'Flieger Friday'


----------



## itsjay

The Panomatic Lunar dressed down on a seat belt NATO. Surprisingly versatile!


----------



## boatswain




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## mark2828




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## franksf

Love my le hanhart!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16087318


Great shot! I like how you captured the blued hands. Stowa?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Ike2 said:


> Great shot! I like how you captured the blues hands. Stowa?


Thanks 

Yes. The Stowa Flieger Bronze Klassic.


----------



## robi1138




----------



## itsjay

Three German neighbors hanging out a bar...

Be honest, which big date is done better? I think GO beats Lange here.


----------



## ForestSpirit

itsjay said:


> Three German neighbors hanging out a bar...
> 
> Be honest, which big date is done better? I think GO beats Lange here.
> 
> View attachment 16104822


I agree, GO in this case. The recessed beveling around the date is much cleaner than the applied frames on the Lange.

Beautiful collection BTW.


----------



## StufflerMike

ForestSpirit said:


> I agree, GO in this case&#8230;..


+1


----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-5


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Malakim




----------



## ETA2824-2

The most elegant Solar/Quartz watches with radio sync around the globe are built by 
Junghans. Here the Milano Mega Solar from 2017:


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## DVR

The Seventies Rock!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Doug Ruby

Stowa World Timer (ca. mid 1950s)


----------



## Ken123

Chronoscope today!


----------



## itsjay

Double swan neck on the GO PML:


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## Merv

New acquisition.


----------



## andsan




----------



## MrG




----------



## Colin T.




----------



## Colin T.

Adding another photo of the gorgeous movement


----------



## mebiuspower

Eagle's Nest


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Relo60

Cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊🥱👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## DwightKschrute




----------



## Merv




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-2


----------



## Ligavesh

Deutsche Bahn (German Railways) watch - automatic version, not sure what movement exactly.

Edit: sorry, just noticed the date is wrong


----------



## txchrisp

My one and only German.


----------



## Jim L

My U1's will soon be fighting for time! The Tutima M2 Seven Seas is on order!


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Msiekierski




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Msiekierski

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love it, if only they went with 20mm lugs...


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## wkw

Msiekierski said:


> Love it, if only they went with 20mm lugs...


Thanks

With a case size of 43mm, I think 22mm lug width is acceptable. Having said that, I agree 20mm is more balanced on a 40mm model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

Sinn 556i MOP...H-link bracelet on order as I don't care for the stock strap or the black one either.....


----------



## JuNi

Classic Flieger Chrono


----------



## AFG08

Coming up on a one year anniversary, this is one of my all time favorites


----------



## ajbutler13

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What watch is this? I can't quite make it out.


----------



## wkw

ajbutler13 said:


> What watch is this? I can't quite make it out.


It's a Tourby Art Deco.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

wkw said:


> It's a Tourby Art Deco.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't that the IWC "lawsuit watch" that caused Tourby to discontinue it? It's gorgeous. Had it been sub-40mm I would have bought it.


----------



## Templarknight

I'm loving that members have such a varied and wide ranging collection of watches. I follow Watch Maxe on Youtube and he has given me an education on German watches the past year. This thread is like the Master Class!


----------



## wkw

flyingpicasso said:


> Isn't that the IWC "lawsuit watch" that caused Tourby to discontinue it? It's gorgeous. Had it been sub-40mm I would have bought it.


Thanks.

Yes, Tourby won the lawsuit against Richmond / IWC about the design of Marine / Art Deci watches.

This model is available with 40mm diameter. I was debating between 43 and 40mm model and now I'm pleased with mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Malakim




----------



## Msiekierski

Malakim said:


>


That is funkylicious! I'm guessing strap is OEM?


----------



## Malakim

Msiekierski said:


> That is funkylicious! I'm guessing strap is OEM?


Thanks - yes the strap is the stock one that came with the watch.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin 7640-4


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Calumets




----------



## mario1971




----------



## DVR

Seventies Saturday


----------



## alas26

DVR said:


> Seventies Saturday


That looks amazing!

What is the top curved window with three numbers? The month?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

Thanks, the opening is for the chronograph hours. 
For example here you can see the chronograph was started 1h2min23sec ago.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Massrog




----------



## usd97

Wouter van Willigen said:


> Nomos Super30 Datschenbraun (limited edition 2/100)


That's nice


----------



## rschmidt97

Hi


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DVR

GO for the win


----------



## schumacher62

1972 backsetting "nebula" dial electronic.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## mario1971

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16130489
> Hi


Is it normal that the seconds hand has no counterweight?


----------



## schumacher62

1963 backset electric.


----------



## rjl

I've had this watch about two months and very much enjoy it. Yes the lugs are long but otherwise, love the the blue dial and semi large date.


----------



## Doug Ruby

Timex-Laco Electric. 1964 Model 9012. Same model as the one above, but in chrome instead of gold color. Inherited along with a Stowa World Time from my father after a box sat in my basement for 20 years. Keeps pretty good time. About -2 minutes per month. I like the simple look with silver radial dial. The crystal has yellowed a bit with time, which gives the watch a bit of color. This one is a keeper.


----------



## Gargamel35

Laco Leipzig Erbstuck.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rjl

Malakim said:


>


Beautiful watch and strap. What type of watch may I ask?


----------



## cordi7

rjl said:


> Beautiful watch and strap. What type of watch may I ask?











Karo 3 - Limitierte Luxusuhr mit Stoppfunktion


Ruhig und mächtig, einfach und schön, emotional und vollendet: Die neue NEVA von Alexander Shorokhoff. Inspiriert vom mächtigen Fluss Neva.




www.alexander-shorokhoff-shop.de


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## Sappie66

Day 1 with my new SeaQ!


----------



## AFG08

Hanhart Pioneer 1 arrived yesterday. i splurged a bit on this. I already had this watch with a blue dial but couldn't seem to let go of the thought of the gray one.


----------



## Jim L




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Ooooh!


----------



## Sappie66

Day 2 with the SeaQ:


----------



## Sappie66

Should wear this one soon. But after the SeaQ honeymoon.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## DVR




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## BHWookie11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Bronze Klassic


----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## Sappie66

thewatchidiot said:


>


I've seen this before!


----------



## Sappie66

Your doggie wants to wear it.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TheHun

Dinner


----------



## Orsoni

TheHun said:


> Dinner


That burger looks familiar.

I used to live just down the street from Big D Burgers in Napa, Ca.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## mebiuspower

St. Stephen's Cathedral


----------



## JuNi

It's to elegant to serve as a military watch


----------



## StufflerMike

JuNi said:


> It's to elegant to serve as a military watch


As far as I know Sinn Spezialuhren never ever had the intention to make the 556 a military watch. That being said, in my book it is not to elegant to be worn as a military watch. But this is just me.


----------



## Sappie66

Switching it up from the SeaQ today.


----------



## JonS1967

Starting the week with this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66

JonS1967 said:


> Starting the week with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had this same watch except with the silver/white dial. Loved it. My daughter saw it and said that she wanted it. Promised to give it to her for her 19th birthday, which was last May. Looks good on her.








She has her own style.


----------



## warsh

Don’t normally think of this as a sunburst dial…..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sappie66 said:


> I had this same watch except with the silver/white dial. Loved it. My daughter saw it and said that she wanted it. Promised to give it to her for her 19th birthday, which was last May. Looks good on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has her own style.


I think it’s great that she’s interested. She definitely has good taste! I went back-and-forth and back-and-forth back-and-forth… between the black and silver/white dial. It wasn’t an easy decision and I still want silver/white dial! Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-1


----------



## Roningrad

The sole German timepiece in the collection. I earnestly await another to join perhaps in the opportune time. For now this gives me much joy and satisfaction.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Haf




----------



## DVR

In love , can't help it, it's just too much for me to resist.


----------



## AFG08

Stowa 43 mm Marine Sport


----------



## Nilsirl

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Sappie66

DVR said:


> In love , can't help it, it's just too much for me to resist.


Very nice and striking. Goes well with the German car.


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Relo60

😊😷👋🏼Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## jascolli




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TheHun

Chronograph today


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Sappie66

AzHadEnuf said:


>


Love them Senator Sixties!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Koizumi

2 different cases, one coated black, the other as-is. What a quirky case design, so simple to swap sh*t for servicing/maintenance <<genius>>


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Sappie66




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## soundfanz




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Black Foreat


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Asiafish1967

Mühle ProMare Go


----------



## Asiafish1967

NOMOS Tangente 41 Neomatik Update


----------



## Asiafish1967

GUB Glashütte Cal 70


----------



## MasterOfGears

Alexander Shorokhoff.


----------



## snowbongo




----------



## Buramu

I rarely wear my Zeppelin anymore, but it's still a fun watch with lots of quirky details.


----------



## jascolli




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Buramu

New arrival... first date with my Tangente 38


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## fiskadoro

Defakto Transit 'Futur Perfekt'


----------



## alexd3498

A bit of a weird one, but still technically made in Germany!









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Laco


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-2


----------



## falika




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Buramu




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## fiskadoro

Tutima Pacific 670


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## StufflerMike

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 16169450


Congrats on your FliegerFriday Tutima.


----------



## carlhaluss

StufflerMike said:


> Congrats on your FliegerFriday Tutima.
> 
> View attachment 16169622




Congrats to you as well, Mike!


----------



## ZM-73

Junkers 6848-1


----------



## fiskadoro

Junghans Form A 100 Jahre Bauhaus


----------



## Radharc

My weekend watch. 856S UTC. ~15 years young.


----------



## pursang




----------



## atcq

fiskadoro said:


> Defakto Transit 'Futur Perfekt'


Love this. May I ask what wrist size you have? Fits really well.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## fiskadoro

atcq said:


> Love this. May I ask what wrist size you have? Fits really well.


Thanks. Around 7”.


----------



## carlhaluss

Wishing everyone a Happy Canadian Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Ken123




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## cottontop

Black dial and lots of orange for Fall/Halloween.
Joe


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa bronze Flieger


----------



## Buramu




----------



## 9101.21

Nomos Orion in a different light 
( Now I know what I'll be wearing on October 31st! )


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## watchmenottv

View attachment 16176551


----------



## ParkinNJ

Switched to a brown cordovan strap.


----------



## malach ra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-2


----------



## watchmenottv

bearwithwatch said:


> Zeppelin 7690-2


Very nice. Been thinking about getting one of these.


----------



## bearwithwatch

watchmenottv said:


> Very nice. Been thinking about getting one of these.


I like this a bit too much and ended up buying in light colored dial


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday….


----------



## falika

Humidity here has finally dipped enough to be back on leather.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## TravisMorgan

38mm Blue Sinn 556ib and 37mm Yellow gold Junghans Meister Handaufzug


----------



## pizza_dog

Sinn 104 I W RS, grey leather NATO.


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## TravisMorgan

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 16178985


German...man that watch should be called Master Race...stunning


----------



## Rojote




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## omeglycine

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 16178985


The PanoMatic Lunar is always special, but even more so on the bracelet (at least to me).


----------



## ajbutler13

TravisMorgan said:


> German...man that watch should be called Master Race...stunning


I am very glad GO didn't name it that.


----------



## whineboy

TravisMorgan said:


> German...man that watch should be called Master Race...stunning


Not a smart thing to say because of the ties to the Holocaust. Please be more thoughtful.


Having a great time….


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## WorthTheWrist

Not too many old watches in this thread, I notice.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## johnnyboots

This shot above Lake Louise is so right and so wrong. Tangente on a snow hike...YES!










And back in the house over cocktails...


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## JonS1967

johnnyboots said:


> This shot above Lake Louise is so right and so wrong. Tangente on a snow hike...YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back in the house over cocktails...


That’s an incredible shot! 

… and beautiful watch…


----------



## EekTheCat

ParkinNJ said:


> Switched to a brown cordovan strap.
> View attachment 16176803


Feeling excited looking at this great piece, I really can't wait to get mine next year.


----------



## johnnyboots

JonS1967 said:


> That’s an incredible shot!
> 
> … and beautiful watch…


Thanks, 2019 we drove from Jasper to Banff the week of new years. We barely missed the roads getting blocked off. We did a 5 miler up above Lake Louise with the Tangente and a BB ETA. The nomos felt better in this pic!


----------



## Buramu

Back from service!


----------



## JonS1967

johnnyboots said:


> Thanks, 2019 we drove from Jasper to Banff the week of new years. We barely missed the roads getting blocked off. We did a 5 miler up above Lake Louise with the Tangente and a BB ETA. The nomos felt better in this pic!


Sounds like quite the adventure. Glad you made it out safely!


----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷. Meanwhile, down at the farm🖖🏼


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Lifer24




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima ‘Flieger Friday’ Limited Edition #2/25. A coveted edition of Tutima Flieger 1941.


----------



## Derwatch




----------



## DVR

The watch I can't seem to put in the box.


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## Colin T.

My Nomos Club


----------



## andsan




----------



## DVR

GO Seventies


----------



## PaddyChicago

On a great black ostrich strap from MANSAREA, a Spanish leather goods maker. Strap is very thick and comfortable and looks like it will wear very well for a long time.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-1


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today: 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu




----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rc2300156

Shiny Friday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

Duvel time with SeaQ , let the weekend begin!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Paxman

Flieger Friday with the Dievas Flieger Timer


----------



## usgajim

Today !


----------



## mario1971




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

Enjoying a lazy Saturday afternoon at home.


----------



## Paxman

Mühle Glashütte Panova


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DVR




----------



## captious

My flieger has returned from servis with new face🤔!
Before.









After.


----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

Have a nice evening / afternoon/ morning


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DVR

I'm back to the happy Seventies


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## franksf

Still love that little thing...unique feel with the two tones effect...this watch deserves more love from the community imho.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOfGears

The dream watch is finally here, R500.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## DVR

Earlier today


----------



## Jim L




----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-2


----------



## DVR

The Seventies baby


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Marc Z

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 16204190
> 
> View attachment 16204192


That's simply beautiful.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

Marc Z said:


> That's simply beautiful.


Thanks. I *really* enjoy it.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Buramu




----------



## HoustonHorn

Love the light play off the applied indices and the different hues reflecting off the dial.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Saturday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Speedy B




----------



## Bondednato

Favoring the 856 dial lately.


----------



## mtallman

My newest German watch acquisition a Nomos Orion, plus two old favorites a Junghans Maxbill & Nomos Gangreserve


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Just back from a 5 year service at the WatchMann spa:











Having a great time….


----------



## Jeep99dad

heyBJK said:


>


These look so darn good


----------



## Jeep99dad

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like this. I’ve been considering a Dekla. What are your thoughts after owning one ?


----------



## DC Lavman




----------



## urbino

DC Lavman said:


> View attachment 16211613


Such a classy watch.


----------



## DC Lavman

urbino said:


> Such a classy watch.


Got it in a F2F deal with another forum member 5 or 6 years ago and love it just as much now as I did back then. Always enjoyable to wear.


----------



## jerseywatchman

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16210034


Is that GO as beautiful as it looks?


----------



## wkw

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this. I’ve been considering a Dekla. What are your thoughts after owning one ?


Dekla is my favorite brand. 

I like their products - good case finishing. Very good dial printing. Mine (sellita automatic) runs about +2 seconds a day out of the box. Lume is not super bright but last all night. Because they made almost everything in-house so they are very accommodating to customization. 

I highly recommend it. I’m sure you will not be disappointed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

jerseywatchman said:


> Is that GO as beautiful as it looks?


If I was forced to choose one of my watches to be my everyday watch, the Seventies would probably be the one. It’s a pretty good GADA watch. The back is just as impressive as the front.


----------



## DVR

Crazy about this watch


----------



## stelios036

DC Lavman said:


> View attachment 16211613


This is the 35 model? Great watch!


----------



## mtallman

DC Lavman said:


> View attachment 16211613


Great choice, classy, and the perfect dress watch!


----------



## DC Lavman

stelios036 said:


> This is the 35 model? Great watch!


38mm, actually. On a 17cm wrist. Modern sizing for a classic design.


----------



## urbino

stelios036 said:


> This is the 35 model? Great watch!


I have the 35. It's a joy.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## RM339




----------



## DVR

My beloved SeaQ. A GO is enchanting. Got 2 and I'm "trapped".


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-1


----------



## mario1971




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888

DVR said:


> My beloved SeaQ. A GO is enchanting. Got 2 and I'm "trapped".


Incredible piece, hope to check it out in person sometime soon.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Marc Z

andsan said:


> View attachment 16215921


Gorgeous!


----------



## SWilly67

Glashütte Original Senator Observer Panorama Date 100-05-02-05 with some jet fuel.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## custodes

Sinn on Shark


----------



## bearwithwatch

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


That's a nice shot. Even that yello "Telemeter" is captured.
Is this taken from Pixel 4a?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

And one for SeaQ Sunday


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

bearwithwatch said:


> That's a nice shot. Even that yello "Telemeter" is captured.
> Is this taken from Pixel 4a?


Pixel 4a5g

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

My 2 Germans….Dekla and Stowa.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## urbino

Looks good on the bund.


----------



## mario1971

It's me again with a road theme.


----------



## StufflerMike

Will be launched this week. Aristo-Vollmer are celebrating their 99th anniversary in a very special way. It will not be everybody‘s baby but I like the idea.


----------



## SWilly67

This new purchase seems to be dominating wrist time


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-2


----------



## Brummie




----------



## OkiFrog

Just arrived!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Andrei Mihaila

It says Made in Germany on the dial so it think it fits here


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SWilly67

German U-boat steel today.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Buramu




----------



## SWilly67

And another Sinn this week.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Damasko FTW.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## JonS1967

Third day in a row.


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Colombia




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bam49

Had this on earlier but switched to a GS for the office;


----------



## Paxman

Tutima Thursday with the DI 300


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

Detomaso Viaggio Bleu, mostly grey though:


----------



## mario1971




----------



## bam49

Love the 1815 ^^ ..
had to be this again for me;


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## zengineer

Stowa Parco LE









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Ruby

Early-Mid-50s OSCO Parat watch. Small 33mm gold plated case with a 21 jewel OSCO 66A movement. Quite a bit of cosmetic work done including new crystal, fully cleaned and lightly polished case, sanded and re-lumed the hands and cleaned the dial. Movement has not been serviced but seems to run quite well. Timegrapher says 1.3-1.4 msec beat error and -4 sec/day rate error dial up.

The "before view" as it was received from eBay:










After view:










And of course, on the wrist:


----------



## Relo60

Good day gentlemen and ladies😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TravisMorgan

Getting this one ready for this evening


----------



## Buramu




----------



## ajbutler13

A couple of strap options for my Onyx:


----------



## tinman143

556a


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## alllexandru




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## whineboy

Having a great time….


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

I thought I was done with divers. But then...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-1


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Ruby

My entire collection of German watches, together and on the wrist:









Rare 1956 Stowa World Time - customized OSCO 66D movement - recently serviced, now keeps great time and looks great:









early 1950s OSCO-Parat watch. Uses earlier version of the OSCO 66A than the Stowa. Cosmetic renewal. Runs ok, but could use servicing.









1964 Timex-Laco Electric - model 9017 with the 67 movement. This is 2nd year of production of the 1st generation Timex electric. 11 Jewels, manufactured by Laco. Recently regulated. Keeps great time.


----------



## DVR

GO Seventies, the most beautiful integrated bracelet watch.


----------



## mario1971

Lange 1815 Up/Down Rose Gold.


----------



## Docrwm

Back from RGM and looking good.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Calumets




----------



## TravisMorgan

Just replaced the older bracelet with a Strapcode brushed tapered milanese mesh bracelet


----------



## comstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace.mcloud54

GO Senator Chronometer


----------



## fiskadoro

Defakto Transit "Futur Perfekt"


----------



## TheHun

Stowa


----------



## Jeep99dad

fiskadoro said:


> Defakto Transit "Futur Perfekt"


Wow. That’s super cool


----------



## Orsoni

Full moon Friday


----------



## DVR

GO


----------



## falika

fiskadoro said:


> Defakto Transit "Futur Perfekt"


Love this watch whenever I see it.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

The most beautiful diver ?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

I love divers, more importantly I love my GO diver!


----------



## Buramu




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7686-2


----------



## bam49




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Buramu




----------



## Jeff4134




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Jeep99dad

MickCollins1916 said:


>


That IS super hot


----------



## MickCollins1916

Jeep99dad said:


> That IS super hot


Thanks, Brice!  

Happy thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

not on my wrist but...


----------



## c3p0




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## iceman767

Flieger klassic 6498









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Littlefield

thewatchidiot said:


>


I'm sorry but that watch is hideous...


----------



## horrij1




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Robert999




----------



## drdas007

Laco Zurich 861806


----------



## andsan




----------



## Colombia




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## DVR

Glashütte Original, hidden gem of the watch world.


----------



## ajbutler13

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 16260438


I have a grey-dial version coming soon and can't wait.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Got it today: The Sinn 358 B E.
Wonderful quality and an absolute beauty!


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Brummie




----------



## mattnt




----------



## Colombia

mattnt said:


> View attachment 16264606


simply stunning!!!


----------



## InDNavVet

Spring-Diver said:


>


You knew this was coming!! Just arrived yesterday!!


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Montblanc25

Nomos Ahoi Atlantik


----------



## Montblanc25

And the white one...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DVR

Not worn all weekend, problem? Not at all, just runs perfectly with no abnormal deviation. 100h power reserve, love it. And all the rest of course. What a watch.


----------



## SWilly67

From a different part of Germany today.


----------



## andsan

😉


----------



## Horoticus

So @andsan, what watch is our little friend wearing? 😀


----------



## Marc Z

andsan said:


> 😉
> View attachment 16269595


Isn't it a Gnomos?


----------



## ApacheDriver




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## SWilly67

Another Sinn today.


----------



## ajbutler13

New arrival.


----------



## DVR

ajbutler13 said:


> New arrival.


Wow, stunner! So very elegant and sporty at the same time. Congratulations!! 

For me this one today :


----------



## andsan




----------



## ajbutler13

DVR said:


> Wow, stunner! So very elegant and sporty at the same time. Congratulations!!


Thanks! I haven't had it for 24 hours yet, but so far so good.


----------



## captious




----------



## mario1971




----------



## iceman767

No frills MKC









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Colombia




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7686-1


----------



## Spring-Diver

InDNavVet said:


> You knew this was coming!! Just arrived yesterday!!
> 
> View attachment 16264954
> 
> 
> View attachment 16264955


Congrats Alan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Junkers JU52 with Iron Annie dial


----------



## rrchmnn




----------



## a to the k

Smirnov, German Military Orfina Chrono:


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## cybr

*Did the famous/big German Watch Movements factory Durowe ever made watches on its own brand??? *
Stowa Celebrates 90 Years (and Some History on DUROWE) - Worn & Wound
*Apparently yes! *Here it is ultra rare/unique(?) *1972 Durowe Automatic Watch Calendar (prototype?)* - made by German watch movement factory Durowe for Durowe (as a demo watch???), because *"D in an oval" shown on its dial is a registered trademark of Deutsche Uhrenrohwerkefabrik (Durowe) *Mikrolisk - The horological trade mark index 
It has inside the first variant of the quite rare movement Durowe 7528 (/1) INT bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Durowe 7528 (INT), while the other rare calendar watches made with this Durowe 7528 are using mostly the second variant of the movement 7528/2, such as these rare Junghans watches Junghans 653.04; Durowe 7528/2 (INT)









*The watch was most probably just a prototype/demo watch *- made probably to show a demo watch for possible customers - after the Durowe watch movements company has obtained the DBGM copyright for the product (DBGM = Deutsches Bundes Gebrauchsmuster;German: German Federal Utility Model) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebrauchsmuster


----------



## DVR

The diver of all divers, nothing else (besides BP) comes close


----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy for the weekend


----------



## BRN




----------



## schumacher62

1962 backsetting “dot-dash” electric.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## BRN

Frequent_Flieger said:


> View attachment 16278111


I would be tempted by a reissue of this from Stowa. Nice watch!


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

BRN said:


> I would be tempted by a reissue of this from Stowa. Nice watch!


Thanks! I couldn’t agree with you more. Something close to 39mm, 200m water resistant with a screw down crown. Glashütte Original and Wolbrook have both reissed this design, I wish Stowa would too.


----------



## DVR

My Seventies Sunday watch


----------



## Colombia




----------



## andsan




----------



## bam49




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## TheHun

Laco


----------



## Btiggemann

My first GO, certainly not my last










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Bronze Flieger


----------



## fiskadoro

Pacific 670 (shot from yesterday)


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## artee

Wearing the marine 36 today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-2


----------



## DVR

First day of quarantine, youngest daughter is infected...


----------



## Contaygious

Changed my strap for first time in 15 years to go a bit more casual to Veblenist. Too excited to change time and date haha


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

104 ST SA A B E... oops it's Thursday...


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## pizza_dog

Contaygious said:


> Changed my strap for first time in 15 years to go a bit more casual to Veblenist. Too excited to change time and date haha
> View attachment 16284392





warsh said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


These rule. Popped right onto my stretch watch list.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DVR

SeaQ


----------



## bam49

snap


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## JuNi

Archimede Pilot, back on the original leather strap.


----------



## StufflerMike

Dekla FliegerFriday Limited Edition


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## Dairygold

Love the junghans chronoscope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## DVR

Low light cell phone picture, mentally preparing for the next PCR test at 9AM tomorrow, hopefully out of isolation.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-5


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## StufflerMike

Dekla FliegerFriday LE (sold out)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeisaflatcircle

DA46


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingNothing10

Sinn 6000









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyTime35

mario1971 said:


>


WOW...just incredible


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima "Flieger Friday"


----------



## warsh

The honeymoon continues, front and back. And note it’s almost a full moon!


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

warsh said:


> The honeymoon continues, front and back. And note it’s almost a full moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd call that horological perfection!


----------



## warsh

whineboy said:


> I'd call that horological perfection!


I can’t disagree!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! A PML annual calendar?


----------



## wkw

ajbutler13 said:


> Very nice! A PML annual calendar?


Thanks 

It’s an old model - Senator perpetual calendar 39-50-02-12-04

It has been with me since 2001 and it is running well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Not a wrist shot but showing my two German chronos. Can’t decide which to wear.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Some Teutonic titanium.


----------



## ajbutler13

Artem strap with Nomos deployant. I love this look.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Left hand version DC-80 and Glenfiddich 12


----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## francorx




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## DVR




----------



## TheBearded




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## a to the k

Guinand Monte Carlo Aero


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## Colombia




----------



## Marc Z

DVR said:


> Low light cell phone picture, mentally preparing for the next PCR test at 9AM tomorrow, hopefully out of isolation.


Good luck.


----------



## Dan Pierce

a to the k said:


> Guinand Monte Carlo Aero
> View attachment 16315864
> 
> 
> View attachment 16315865


Love that.
dP


----------



## a to the k

Guinand Monte Carlo Aero


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## SWilly67

Das ist gut.


----------



## ajbutler13

Happy Holidays.


----------



## wkw

Dekla pilot 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## jenyang

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16307376


I really like the way the case hugs the wrist. Black and steel version expected on Tuesday!


----------



## DVR

GO Seventies on this Christmas Day, the most underrated HH brand on this and any other planet


----------



## ajbutler13

DVR said:


> GO Seventies on this Christmas Day, the most underrated HH brand on this and any other planet


Right back at ya!


----------



## Paxman

Mühle Glashütte Panova
Merry Christmas!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## TgeekB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kostuh




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Spring-Diver

Merry Christmas


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## warsh

Love love lovin’ this Tourby Lawless



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang

Just in. There is nothing about this watch I don't like. Superb craftsmanship, great case design, quality strap.. A watch that looks and feels better in real life than in pictures.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchur6

New here, sorta. Been lurking WUS for years but finally decided to drink the kool-aid and blow a little money. I wasn't sure what direction I wanted to go at first but German watches have struck a chord with me. This modest Laco is my first but I'm looking to add some Sinn's, Damasko's, Guinand's, and more this year. Thanks to all for the shared knowledge as well as all of your photos.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Colombia




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## mario1971




----------



## eastsidecomix




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## JuNi

Pair for today: Pilot for the day (it’s FliegerFriday) and Stowa for the New Year’s Eve

Soon on my wrist


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

COVID test


----------



## DVR

_New Year's_ Day _Beach Walk_


----------



## govdubspeedgo

2 germans right here


----------



## Mach68




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ShaggyDog




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Wahoo98




----------



## webster126




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

govdubspeedgo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an interesting strap. Almost looks like spalted birch.


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Orsoni

Antea 365


----------



## DVR

Nice long walk with kids today


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## DVR




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Saturday is starting out quite civilized.


----------



## mario1971




----------



## fish70




----------



## gooter

GO today









Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rrchmnn

tangente on customized veblenist antares strap


----------



## Panara

99.1 All day, everyday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## Richard_r86

Dress and tank 😊


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## SWilly67

Monday morning blues with the Sinn U1 DS.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼⛄


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrchmnn




----------



## JuNi

It is not a diver.


----------



## TheFlatCaptain

mmaddux said:


>


Such a beautiful little watch.


----------



## TheFlatCaptain

Inspired by a recent pic to show my little Junghans Handaufzug 34mm. I love this watch.


----------



## Jim L




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skuripanda




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## fiskadoro

U50


----------



## Toddski1

Legibility in spades.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JuNi

Ready for the Night Fly


----------



## edogg

Just arrived - and its not going to leave my wrist!










Do to think I have a "type"?










Finally, big shout out to Greg at WatchMann - what great service, answered all my questions so quickly, prompt delivery, and a great selection of watches!!


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Just arrived today. Date is wrong lol


----------



## mt4life

My first moon phase


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Minntality

Nomos Club Campus LE Carolina Watch Club


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## TheHun

Stowa


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## mario1971




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BaksteenNL




----------



## mario1971




----------



## TheSeikoGuy

mario1971 said:


> View attachment 16373808


That is gorgeous 😍


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Just unboxed this a few minutes ago


----------



## Toddski1

Yesterday’s wrist attire.


----------



## matt233

Nomos Tangente with custom dial for [email protected] club:


----------



## philmil99

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Just unboxed this a few minutes ago
> 
> View attachment 16374589
> 
> View attachment 16374590


That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## JuNi




----------



## WatchEater666

Staib Bracelet. Very impressed with the quality of it. Makes the benzinger look extra German too


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown




----------



## Relo60

3rd and last one for the day👍🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Silvek

WatchEater666 said:


> Staib Bracelet. Very impressed with the quality of it. Makes the benzinger look extra German too


Love it. I’ve also always wondered how that bracelet will look on the PanoReserve. Will have to try that out some day.


----------



## JuNi

grey at first glance, but s little sparkle from the rhodium-plated dial


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## basculante




----------



## c3p0




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Orsoni

Flieger Friday


----------



## DeckRunner




----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## mattnt




----------



## JuNi

My only titanium


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ajbutler13

WatchOutChicago said:


>


My blue one should be coming soon. Can't wait.


----------



## eastsidecomix




----------



## grafiz




----------



## JuNi

Stowa Verus today


----------



## Time On My Hands

Sinn 856 UTC










Have some warm southern hemisphere sunset


----------



## bam49




----------



## E30 Racer




----------



## JuNi

Stowa Verus Black Forest for FliegerFriday


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## andsan




----------



## DeckRunner




----------



## pmwas




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## JuNi

Looks interesting: what is this for a Model?


----------



## Erik_H

JuNi said:


> Looks interesting: what is this for a Model?


If you are referring to the Mühle, it was called Big Sports M12, ref No. M1-26-30. Obsolete model. Purchased new by me from Mühle Glashütte, coming to 20 years ago?


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Tzoid




----------



## autofiend

417 ES today. Cheers all


----------



## TR007




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## TR007

autofiend said:


> 417 ES today. Cheers all


Thanks, now I’m looking for the same piece.. What a beautiful watch!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Paxman




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 104 today


----------



## swift

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## mario1971




----------



## soundfanz




----------



## ETA2824-2

It is not a sin:


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-3


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Spring-Diver

ATM, I’m loving the 836/Isofrane combo. We’ll see if it makes it through the weekend 




















Shannon


----------



## DVR

Love it


----------



## Paxman

Switching to the Dievas Flieger Timer LE for Flieger Friday


----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy Flieger Friday 

Still with the 836.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16409806




Congratulations! That is truly beautiful. It is the first wrist shot I have seen of this one!


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima "Flieger Friday" Edition


----------



## Toddski1

Damasko DS30 today.


----------



## Brummie

Technically not German but a Big German link.

1940s Minerva Mercure 

This has an interesting story my Uncle traded cigarettes for this watch in Berlin at the end of WW2 🙂


----------



## TheHun

Double double


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## Tzoid




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼. Circula Aquasport 👍🏼


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinn 104 A in the cold.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JSM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveb1000

First full day with my new Union Glashutte Noramis


----------



## basculante




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## francorx




----------



## redhed18




----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## autofiend




----------



## Paxman

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## Relo60




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Sugman




----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima Thursday 😎


----------



## philmil99




----------



## philmil99

Private Label Junkers for Jabog 33 Squadron


----------



## bam49




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## WatchEater666

I’m so happy with this watch. Especially relative to what Jochen charges. Loads of custom work, beautiful engraving, plenty of guilloche etc


----------



## Tom Littlefield

Just arrived today Dievas Phantom...


----------



## Willbrink

Got this yesterday:


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## rrchmnn




----------



## Paxman

Back to wearing them for several days at a time. Heinrich Taucher


----------



## w8tch88

Recent arrival!


----------



## DVR

I am so happy with this watch. And that in itself is actually amazing. A piece of steel that gives so much joy. Bit strange but it is true. Thanks to GO for this gem!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

DVR said:


> I am so happy with this watch. And that in itself is actually amazing. A piece of steel that gives so much joy. Bit strange but it is true. Thanks to GO for this gem!


wow, yellow GO perfection 👌


----------



## staary5

fishgod said:


>


Thats a really interesting looking watch!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

Blue minimalism..


----------



## fiskadoro

Defkto Transit Futur Perfekt. This was a limited release with a cool, raw brass dial. I chose to get it in brushed stainless steel instead of PVD-coated black.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Heljestrand

PanoReserve


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima Tuesday


----------



## maxhav

My new Laco Leipzig


----------



## Andres Restrepo

Here you go


----------



## DVR

X-post
Warten an der Musikschule auf Tochter.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Fantasio

Nice pair, German watch and Finnish airplane. 



carlhaluss said:


> Tutima Tuesday
> View attachment 16440033



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## carlhaluss

Fantasio said:


> Nice pair, German watch and Finnish airplane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


Ha! Thanks for your comment. I worked for Finnair in the early 70s, in Finland but mostly in Holland at Schiphol Airport. I have a book about the history of Finnair, where I find some excellent photos. I find the Kar-Air DC6 really interesting.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## DVR

I'm wearing this today, the SeaQ Panoramadatum from Glashütte Original. For me, the most special diving watch that exists.


----------



## Pizzadontdie




----------



## Enzo954




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

The watch is German, the coffee isn't.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## SWilly67

Another great German watch today.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## redhed18

Time to pour the coffee…


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Toddski1

My first Erika’s Originals MN strap and as predicted, compliments the DS30 dial nicely. She now offers bead blasted hardware, which I chose to match the case finish.


----------



## Ken123

Trying a new rubber strap on the Vandaag.


----------



## mario1971




----------



## JuNi

It took me a while to adapt the Archimede bracelet to my Flieger - but it is a really good Upgrade to the watch.

@wkw greetings and thanks to you


----------



## wkw

JuNi said:


> It took me a while to adapt the Archimede bracelet to my Flieger - but it is a really good Upgrade to the watch.
> 
> @wkw greetings and thanks to you
> View attachment 16455230


Thanks JuNi,

It looks really good on you. Glad you like the bracelet. 

Mine says hi.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Z

Perhaps, the perfect time only watch. I love the simplicity.


----------



## Marc Z

Marc Z said:


> Perhaps, the perfect time only watch. I love the simplicity.


Oops! Messed up. Re: wkw's white face Stowa.


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima Tuesday


----------



## bam49




----------



## Charlie1888




----------



## DVR

Sunny


----------



## nimbushopper

joeyza said:


>


IMAG1434 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Marc Z said:


> Oops! Messed up. Re: wkw's white face Stowa.


Yes, a watch with simple design and easy to tell to time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Orsoni

More Stowa


----------



## Wolf9827

Muehle Promare Go


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-5


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## andsan




----------



## InDNavVet

It's been awhile for me, with only having one model, it's not much fun just posting that everyday, haha...but now, I have TWO German models...exciting stuff!! This U50-T SDR came in yesterday!


----------



## InDNavVet

Wolf9827 said:


> Muehle Promare Go
> View attachment 16459924


Such a great watch! I often miss the one I had...


----------



## carlhaluss

Tutima Thursday


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## skuripanda




----------



## Bonzodog

Ready for this after noon


----------



## mario1971




----------



## warsh

GO PML on a new strap. This watch is surprisingly versatile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Radharc

Boarding a plane soon, so GMT watch it is...


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## ETA2824-2

The blue "Flieger" (358 B E)


----------



## CTank




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## andsan




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## webster126

^Nice One!


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## StufflerMike

Vandaag Schallmauer Automatik (prototype) with Sellita Sw510BH a.

Just posted my review on the Vandaag Schallmauer Automatik on www.fliegerfriday.com, You’ll find a copy here on the German Watches Forum as well, Review: Vandaag Schallmauer Automatik.


----------



## Camguy




----------



## Heljestrand

PanoReserve


----------



## Pizzadontdie




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## dinkerson




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Mark Romano

2 x Waldhoff Tornadoes. One is Wasp addition both ETA valjoux 7750

Bottom picture is The Multimatic. Miyota 9100 work horse. 

Outstanding watches.

Ordered the Mecury Grand Central can't wait for that masterpiece. Shipping should be early May.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

DC56 is easy to read for my aging eyes on this warming Tuesday morning


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Doug Ruby

This watch has been a project of the the last 10 months (off and on) and is now complete. An early/mid-1950s OSCO-Parat dress watch made in the Black Forest of W. Germany. This watch has a new high-dome crystal, new crown, restored/relumed hands, and a beautiful 21 jewel OSCO 66 movement. Keeps excellent time and runs close to 36+ hours w/o winding.





































I might add that when I originally got this watch, it looked like this:


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

24g German precision


----------



## DVR

Frühling liegt in der Luft!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinn 104 in sunlight.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-1


----------



## schiorean

Laco Karlsruhe Pro.


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Spring-Diver

Mid morning switch


----------



## chimin




----------



## brianmazanec

U50









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TheHun

Stowa


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## DVR




----------



## edchys




----------



## andsan




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Ken123

Tried a Nato on my Max Bill...I like it.


----------



## bigchelis

Today....Nomos Club 38 with manual Alpha engine.

Where did the lug spacing go......use FAT Uncle Seiko Springbars


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

The Seventies baby 😘


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator today at work:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7

Here's a lovely Archimede Deck Watch.


----------



## Pizzadontdie




----------



## redhed18




----------



## Heljestrand

PanoReserve


----------



## Relo60




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-2


----------



## chiron93




----------



## Colombia




----------



## DVR

SeaQ today


----------



## SWilly67

Strong like bull...


----------



## Maddog1970

Munster


----------



## TR007




----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Black Forest


----------



## SWilly67

Different region of Germany today.


----------



## sfnewguy

My second go around with the Tutima NATO Chrono w. the Lemania 5100. The first was the stainless steel version on BUND, which I later put on a beadblasted Watchadoo bracelet.

This is the Ti version w. Divers bezel.


----------



## drhr




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

New to my watchbox, Damasko DS30 WindUp edition. Wow  Love this watch, can’t believe it took me so long to finally get one


----------



## dubhead




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## M6TT F

Verus has been on my wrist for the last few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

Freshly washed


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

Put a Hirsch mariner strap on this one.


----------



## Toddski1

Damasko DS30 paired with an Erika's Originals MN Black Ops strap.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Buramu




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-1


----------



## JonS1967

Should we have a “Max Bill Monday” on this thread?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken123

JonS1967 said:


> Should we have a “Max Bill Monday” on the this thread?


Great idea Jon! Here's my contribution:


















And if not Max Bill Mondays, we could have Max Bill 4 Days on any date that ends in '4' (so we can see the cool 'J' in the date window!) Like today!


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## DVR




----------



## ajbutler13

New arrival:


----------



## DVR

ajbutler13 said:


> New arrival:
> View attachment 16499817


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Asiafish1967

NOMOS Orion Neomatik 39 Silvercut


----------



## warsh

Snow diving with the fantastic Tourby Lawless










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## captious




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## edchys




----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## JuNi




----------



## DVR

Mein absoluter Liebling!


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## It's Hedley

My new GO Panomaticlunar arrived today, ironically enough, with a March full moon (the worm moon)!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Damasko ds30 to start the weekend  
Have I mentioned I love this watch  can’t believe it took me so long to get one


----------



## Asiafish1967

my newest; Glashütte Original Sixties.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mario1971

Asiafish1967 said:


> my newest; Glashütte Original Sixties.
> View attachment 16507215
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16507219


Nice, congrats!


----------



## DVR




----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning ️


----------



## Nokie




----------



## Shel

I'm seeing a theme develop on this thread....


----------



## fiskadoro

Nomos Minimatik


----------



## Shel

warsh said:


> GO PML on a new strap. This watch is surprisingly versatile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a stunning watch!

Enjoy it!


----------



## DVR




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern

New arrival. Finally was able to get a Schauer Kulisse back in to the collection.
Cheers,
Pat


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Dainty, clean, and legible


----------



## redhed18




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-2


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

ParkinNJ said:


> View attachment 16506345


That’s gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

TheSeikoGuy said:


> View attachment 16505579


This is super cool!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill Monday 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Pizzadontdie




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

Doctor D. said:


> View attachment 16513533


This pilot is great. Please provide the exact reference number!


----------



## Doctor D.

mario1971 said:


> This pilot is great. Please provide the exact reference number!


Sinn 856 B-uhr 



Sinn Uhren: Modell 856 B-Uhr


----------



## Doctor D.

Not a wristshot but my three or my germans


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Wempe Zeitmeister


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 556i "Perlmutt"


----------



## SWilly67

A nice little piece from the banks of the Main.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## DVR

My 'feel good' watch


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DVR

The mighty Seventies


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Doctor D.

Sinn 756 from 2010


----------



## soufiane

Doctor D. said:


> Sinn 756 from 2010
> View attachment 16524931


One of my favorites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand Starfighter Radium.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## entropy1049




----------



## ETA2824-2

Reference for all watches and clocks not adjusting to DST automatically.


----------



## Heljestrand

Strap change. Molequin “Biscuit”


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinning this cold Monday morning.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

fiskadoro said:


> Sinn 556i "Perlmutt"


What a cool picture!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Bronze Flieger


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Relo60




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 104 St Sa A B E


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-5


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## skuripanda

Not enough Laco past couple pages.


----------



## Heljestrand

G.O. On Hodinkee Two Stitch Suede


----------



## Jeep99dad

Damasko DS30 WindUp edition LE on canvas today. I like this watch quite a bit and it wears great. Love dark grey fine blasted sub steel a lot. Has a Ti vibe to it. The olive green dial is great too. Definitely was a great buy.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Jeep99dad said:


> Damasko DS30 WindUp edition LE on canvas today. I like this watch quite a bit and it wears great. Love dark grey fine blasted sub steel a lot. Has a Ti vibe to it. The olive green dial is great too. Definitely was a great buy.


Looking good Brice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spring-Diver said:


> Looking good Brice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger hump day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## Ptern




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Thunder1

The honeymoon continues w/ this babe!!...Starting off the day w/ a Pharo...


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ominus

Hentschel


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## DVR

dream watch...


----------



## Heljestrand

Have a great Sunday


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## fiskadoro

Defakto Transit "Futur Perfekt" with raw brass dial


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ominus

Vandaag


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boney3147

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

A Sinn on a Sunday.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## DVR

My other dream watch


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill Monday and the best “4” in the business, IMHO.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Love that Max Bill 4! I also like this one....


----------



## Ken123

Happy Max Bill '4' day!


----------



## Heljestrand

Received a new Molequin strap today and as usual with this wonderful strap maker, I’m pleased. This one is a fantastic grey tone pebbled and stitched with a contracting color on the sides. Fantastic!


----------



## whineboy

flyingpicasso said:


> Love that Max Bill 4! I also like this one....
> 
> View attachment 16543663


Hi cuz!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Just trying something else than bracelet and leather.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## SCD

That’s a great look, Guinand on textile. 👍


----------



## DVR




----------



## StufflerMike

Will be wearing this for the next 4 days, will visit the Inhorgenta Munich.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Thunder1

A taste of *Limes* to start the day off...


----------



## ronenash




----------



## It's Hedley

GO PML on a new HDStrap (Vietnam). This one a grey chicken leg skin with blue stitch.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Loving this new U50 purchase...keeping it on the Sinn canvas for a while to break it in.


----------



## Heljestrand

G.O. PanoReserve on Molequin leather


----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand Starfighter on Bund.
Feels safe in theese strange times we live in.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-2


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 B E


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## DVR




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ an *Agenda*..


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a Junghans Chronoscope..


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## StufflerMike

The new Junghans Chronoscope Competion, tried it on at the Inhorgenta 2022 in Munich last FRI.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## k7lro

I gotta a pair. And two German watches also.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Went for this Muhle Panova over the Sinn 556.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Spring is delayed, worrying times in the world.
Then UX/Isofrane is a pretty good combination.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## SCD

Just in today! Brilliantly boring. Thanks WUS and Calumets for turning me on to the world’s only perfect watch!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand + Bund 😊


----------



## Calumets

SCD said:


> Just in today! Brilliantly boring. Thanks WUS and Calumets for turning me on to the world’s only perfect watch!
> View attachment 16563651


My pleasure! That's a beautiful thing!


----------



## Calumets




----------



## DVR




----------



## Heljestrand

PanoReserve


----------



## fiskadoro

Junghans Form A 100 Jahre Bauhaus


----------



## andsan




----------



## Heljestrand

On new G.O. Bracelet


----------



## DestroLefty

Doctor D. said:


> Guinand + Bund 😊
> View attachment 16564501










Saying hello!


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Spring-Diver

836/Isofrane 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a *Klassic Gangreserve*..


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Heljestrand

mario1971 said:


>


Love this!


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Calumets

My watch looks like a super hero!


----------



## Solbor




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-1


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DVR

This sun drenched day just screams for this watch


----------



## Maurice A.

Just received this olive dial, golden hands and bronce case flieger...
















Maurice


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Junkers 
















6848-1


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ajbutler13

The Nomos is the incumbent, the Damasko is the challenger.
































Stiff competition between these two.


----------



## Toddski1

Sinn 556i ‘Mother of Pearl’ Automatik


----------



## Heljestrand

I happily binge wear one quality wristwatch at a time. This one for over two months, mostly on a variety of straps but now on the Brigioli styled bracelet.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ajbutler13

I had to force myself not to wear my new Damasko today and...
















...I'm glad I did.


----------



## andsan




----------



## UDIVER

Sinn 104 Polar and Nomos Club 38mm , sold the Sinn but the Nomos is never going anywhere!


----------



## TreeFort

Custom Fricker, all burgundy


----------



## StufflerMike

TreeFort said:


> Custom Fricker, all burgundy


Looks like the case Fricker also made for Jacques Etoile‘s Atlantis. Different crown though.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Ligavesh




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-2


----------



## DaveandStu

TreeFort said:


> Custom Fricker, all burgundy
> 
> View attachment 16578541


Fricker case on the muhle rasmus first gen was awesome..
Great piece mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuchsjagd

My ruhla quartz combat diver watch..








..one of 100 pieces (1986)


----------



## Fuchsjagd

First serial produced east-german quartz watch..








..the first quartz watch ever made in the Eastern Bloc (1976)


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Russell Timmerman




----------



## gooter

Russell Timmerman said:


> View attachment 16580791


Oh my!

Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## john_marston

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16580665


Lovely strap combo! What’s the strap?


----------



## Kenster21

john_marston said:


> Lovely strap combo! What’s the strap?


Thanks. It’s a Clockwork Synergies strap. Dapper maybe?


----------



## Kenster21

john_marston said:


> Lovely strap combo! What’s the strap?


Correction. It’s a suede strap from Dryden Watch. Sorry about that.


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Jeep99dad

Damasko X windup LE
Love this watch and the size ends up working better than I expected. Very strap friendly too.


----------



## mario1971




----------



## all74

Brand-new Erika’s MN strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

SeaQ weekend


----------



## ejmurphy




----------



## Heljestrand

Galvanized Blue really plays with light and reflection.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## Blown 89

My newest acquisition, Glashutte Original Sixties. I'm still trying to figure out what straps pair best with it.


----------



## jerseywatchman

ejmurphy said:


> View attachment 16584531


Very nice Guinand - this is similar but much nicer than the Sinn 856.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## DVR

Seventies yellow


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Tanjecterly

Feeling all tough and tooly on this fine warm day.


----------



## all74

GADA Sunday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Moroz

Tutima chronograph


----------



## ejmurphy

Aristo circa 2005, purchased from WUS when it was a storefront for EUR 295. Dial swapped out in 2015. ETA 2801 movement still kicking...


----------



## It's Hedley

GO PML with a new black alligator HDStrap from Vietnam...


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Heljestrand

Blue Monday wrist shot


----------



## DVR




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Cyril

SeaQ


----------



## naganaga

The Junghans Form C quartz chronograph for White Watch Wednesday.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7686-1


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Cheep

may be German? It’s Braun, but the movement is ETA


----------



## Grinderman

Cheep said:


> what’s the size on that one ?
> View attachment 16593960
> 
> may be German? It’s Braun, but the movement is ETA


----------



## Cheep

Around 31mm


----------



## ejmurphy

2015 Damasko DA37 for White Watch Wednesday (bracelet added in 2021; no discernible difference between the steel of the bracelet and that of the case; no gaps between lugs, case, and bracelet; quite a feat of metallurgy and mechanical engineering, in my mind)...


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Jamespreillyii

Some non-German watches in the pic… hope that’s allowed


----------



## Psudonim

Living with SInn


----------



## It's Hedley

Sky high GO PML...


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JonS1967

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 16586618
> View attachment 16586620


Simply gorgeous.


----------



## JonS1967

It's Hedley said:


> GO PML with a new black alligator HDStrap from Vietnam...
> View attachment 16589463
> View attachment 16589464


Beautiful! What are your impressions of the strap?


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## jakec

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch.Is this the bead blasted or brushed case? Factory strap?


----------



## It's Hedley

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! What are your impressions of the strap?


Thank you! I have only worn this strap on my wrist twice, but it feels and looks nice. I have it on a cheap aliexpress deployant clasp and it feels secure. I am pleased with this set up thus far.

I have purchased a few straps from HDStraps and my experience is generally favorable. They seem to be a good value for custom straps, but time will tell whether they hold up long term.


----------



## mr_arlequin

Stowa and sunset


----------



## JonS1967

It's Hedley said:


> Thank you! I have only worn this strap on my wrist twice, but it feels and looks nice. I have it on a cheap aliexpress deployant clasp and it feels secure. I am pleased with this set up thus far.
> 
> I have purchased a few straps from HDStraps and my experience is generally favorable. They seem to be a good value for custom straps, but time will tell whether they hold up long term.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## nelamvr6

Laco Paderborn


----------



## wkw

jakec said:


> Beautiful watch.Is this the bead blasted or brushed case? Factory strap?


Thanks 

It got a bead blasted case.

The strap is dassari classic vintage from Strapco, which matches well with the watch. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Heljestrand

76 days with my PanoReserve


----------



## bam49




----------



## DVR

Joining


----------



## DaleEArnold

My VDB Collection...All One Offs....


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Just got this one today


----------



## Avo




----------



## tommy_boy

This one's only as German as the builder, a jeweler that called his business Schuhren. His last name is Sch-something. I think he moved on from building watches with Chinese parts. This is his "Observer" on a Martú custom bund:


----------



## Bonzodog

*I *


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1

Special Edition | Sinn 556i “MOP”


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## EnjoyWatches

Vintage Ruhla


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## TheSeikoGuy

3 glashutte in a row


----------



## Mediocre

Wear from yesterday and today


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7686-2


----------



## TeamZissouATL

mr_arlequin said:


> Stowa and sunset
> View attachment 16598943


I just ordered the bronze 36 flieger, but thinking about switching it to the 40 before it ships. Yours looks fantastic! Is yours the 36 or the 40? Mind sharing your wrist size?


----------



## mr_arlequin

TeamZissouATL said:


> I just ordered the bronze 36 flieger, but thinking about switching it to the 40 before it ships. Yours looks fantastic! Is yours the 36 or the 40? Mind sharing your wrist size?


Mine is the 36, my wrist size is about 6.3 inch!


----------



## TeamZissouATL

mr_arlequin said:


> Mine is the 36, my wrist size is about 6.3 inch!


Thanks! I’m about 6.5-6.6” or so. Lots of ridiculous mental anguish over which size to go with. Wish it came in 38mm. Decisions, decisions…


----------



## Mediocre

@Stelwick don't judge me 🤣


----------



## shibaman

laco leipzig


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Toddski1

Here Comes the Sun…


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## TeamZissouATL




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DVR




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Flieger III Sa


----------



## Junobg

Sinn 856.FLIEGER


----------



## fish70




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## maxgara1979




----------



## Relo60




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-5


----------



## Caso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Relo60




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## Rodentman

GO Senator 60s back from service. $400 + $290 for new hands. The old hands looked ok, maybe it was a lume issue. It's fine with me. I put it on a Rios ostrich strap. Very nice movement of course.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## DVR




----------



## fiskadoro

It was the obvious choice today...


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## timk




----------



## timk

DVR said:


>


I sought out mine after seeing all your wrist shots!
Now to find a seventies


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## timetexaschris

Someone say 70s?


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe




----------



## mario1971




----------



## timetexaschris

Making my own sun.


----------



## Caso

6.5” wrist. Strap from a special edition Seiko. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdjansen

Max Bill


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

[Hanhart FliegerFriday LE, Bienefarm-Airfield, Hangar 1]


----------



## ParkinNJ

Wore GO SeaQ at my son’ graduation from university.


----------



## BRN




----------



## InDNavVet

Slowly building back up the German collection! Had the 3-hander Marinus a year or two ago--this time, I was fortunate to find the GMT variant.


----------



## edubassani

My graduation gift from when I was living in Berlin.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## RSDA

Happy to have an Archimede back on my wrist again. Such a great watch. 39mm is perfecto on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Caltex88




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-2


----------



## Elmero




----------



## Haf




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## It's Hedley

GO PML Friday...


----------



## Paxman




----------



## TheHun

Pilot









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maurice A.

Beautiful stowa classic flieger with its new aftermarket artisanal bund strap.























Maurice


----------



## rationaltime

2022 MAY 21

We see posts of watches while driving, or at least in the vehicle.
I have a little trouble getting the wrist in photo, but here it is.

We got some snow today, 36 cm. Not too much, but worth clearing the driveway.









So, we push it off the driveway.
Sinn U1 on Stowa strap. I know, dive watch on leather, but I don't dive.










Thanks,
rationaltme


----------



## Jim L




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN

rationaltime said:


> 2022 MAY 21
> 
> We see posts of watches while driving, or at least in the vehicle.
> I have a little trouble getting the wrist in photo, but here it is.
> 
> We got some snow today, 36 cm. Not too much, but worth clearing the driveway.
> View attachment 16646595
> 
> 
> So, we push it off the driveway.
> Sinn U1 on Stowa strap. I know, dive watch on leather, but I don't dive.
> View attachment 16646596
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltme


Are you located in CO? It’s hovering around 90F here in CT and I’m so jealous of the snow!


----------



## Paxman

Starting off with this Mühle Glashütte


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

TheHun said:


> Chrono
> View attachment 16648284
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


That’s a massive burrito! 😳


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ajbutler13

New PML arrived today (traded away my silver dial to get it). The shade of blue is great; similar to but richer than the Nomos.


----------



## kccastle

Just received this weekend. My first German watch, I've had the car for a while...


----------



## piobairesicago




----------



## u2ros

Relatively new to the forum, but let me add my two German pieces...

I actually prefer the cheaper one


----------



## u2ros

TheHun said:


> Chrono
> View attachment 16648284
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


This is actually the Sinns (903?) version of Breitling Navitimer right? I read somewhere they are better built then Breitlings examples...


----------



## dubhead




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 556i


----------



## aaamax

kccastle said:


> Just received this weekend. My first German watch, I've had the car for a while...



Be it that it is your first German, do you find the esthetics different than other watches? I certainly did, but can't articulate what it is. A whole different vibe as far as I'm concerned.

Nice choice.
Cheers.


----------



## TheHun

u2ros said:


> This is actually the Sinns (903?) version of Breitling Navitimer right? I read somewhere they are better built then Breitlings examples...


I've had the Breitling version before and the build quality is quite the same. I can't comment on Breitlings newer movement however as I had the stout 7750 on mine. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-1


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## captious




----------



## RSDA

...and the Papa Bear paired up with today's Mama Bear:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## kplam




----------



## TheHun

Pilot









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

I just rejoined the club a few weeks ago!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Mchrono









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday 
























Today


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## SWilly67

A day off with the GO today.


----------



## timk

Yesterday








Today


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## StufflerMike

DaleEArnold said:


>


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## dubhead




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## timetexaschris

Not mine, at least not yet.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Junghans Milano Mega Solar. Accuracy is +/-1 sec in 1'000'000 years (manufacturer).
Without synchronisation with the atomic clock of the PTB in Braunschweig it is +1.1 s/month.


----------



## InDNavVet

Back up to 4 Germans in the collection!! Finally was able to grab the 857 that was listed on the sales forum here, for awhile...love the clean look...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junobg

My second German and second Sinn  :


----------



## Heljestrand

The bracelet on the PanoReserve is sourced by G.O. Via the Swiss company Brogioli


----------



## rocketass

Jacques Etoile Atlantis, Legendary Fricker Case.
Made by Klaus Jakob in Lörrach.


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## Camguy




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-2


----------



## StufflerMike

Heinrich Taucher 2 (prototype)


----------



## ShaggyDog




----------



## It's Hedley

The Golden Hour...


----------



## bam49




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

Driving home to enjoy the weekend


----------



## OfficineCB

Corrigia01 Bronze in Honolulu! Have a great Weekend !


----------



## Time On My Hands

Union Noramis


----------



## wkw

ShaggyDog said:


>


Nice 303. It’s a pity that Sinn discontinued this model.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ a taste of *Limes*....


----------



## ETA2824-2

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my weekend w/ a taste of *Limes*....
> View attachment 16676921


Even a fence can't stop you ...


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## camb66




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig. ETA 2801-2.


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## bubba0951

Laco Munster Blaue Stunde.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## bubba0951




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Orsoni

My first Austrian watch


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## flyingpicasso




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Paxman

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## Ptern

Jorg Schauer Edition10 30th Anniversary


----------



## Time On My Hands

Union Noramis has seen a lot of the office this month.


----------



## Camguy




----------



## TheHun

Red Iguana









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L




----------



## rc2300156

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope


----------



## Ptern




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Love, love, love the dial numeral font on these!!


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Flieger III on an Uncle Seiko president bracelet


----------



## wkw

InDNavVet said:


> Love, love, love the dial numeral font on these!!


Thanks. Love this one very much. It ran very well since I picked it up in 2003. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## blowfish89

New arrival - Glashütte Original Senator Excellence Cal. 36


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## kplam




----------



## Malakim

Alexander Shorokhoff Equa


----------



## John Price

How about another Alexander Shorokhoff - limited edition chrono...


----------



## Horoticus

I say heck yeah, @John Price! Nicely done.


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## GoBuffs11

Archy today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## John Price

Another one of my Alexander Shorokhoff's (need to get a better photo - next time!)...


----------



## DVR




----------



## ajbutler13

DVR said:


>


You've finally taken off that Royal Oak.


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## c3p0




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## DVR

ajbutler13 said:


> You've finally taken off that Royal Oak.


Ha,ha, but yes. Had to get something out of the vault and seeing the watch it was 'game over' and I had to switch. Not my intention but the urge was too strong. Feels great to have my ultimate summer watch on my wrist again.


----------



## ajbutler13

DVR said:


> Ha,ha, but yes. Had to get something out of the vault and seeing the watch it was 'game over' and I had to switch. Not my intention but the urge was too strong. Feels great to have my ultimate summer watch on my wrist again.


It's a summer beauty.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## camb66




----------



## mebiuspower

Where is Timeless Watch Channel dude?


----------



## StufflerMike

mebiuspower said:


> Where is Timeless Watch Channel dude?
> 
> View attachment 16707013


Don‘t miss to visit Teatro La Fenice for another GO shot😉


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## DVR




----------



## Relo60




----------



## ajbutler13

After taking in a little vitamin D...


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DVR

ajbutler13 said:


> After taking in a little vitamin D...
> View attachment 16709388


I have a feeling this watch will make it into my collection. The perfect Nomos. 

In my previous few photos, the hands look black, but they aren't!

Here in our German watch thread I can happily admit I am extremely happy with this watch, the shape does not make it 'everybody's friend' but for me it is a masterpiece.

One of the absolute highlights of my 'watch life'.


----------



## ajbutler13

DVR said:


> I have a feeling this watch will make it into my collection. The perfect Nomos.
> 
> In my previous few photos, the hands look black, but they aren't!
> 
> Here in our German watch thread I can happily admit I am extremely happy with this watch, the shape does not make it 'everybody's friend' but for me it is a masterpiece.
> 
> One of the absolute highlights of my 'watch life'.


You take great pics. Either you're a magician with your phone, or you use a decent camera.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## mario1971




----------



## mebiuspower

Sun is up before 6!


----------



## c3p0




----------



## pop4




----------



## Malakim

Alexander Shorokhoff “Peter Tchaikovsky” alarm.


----------



## Sugman

A trip to the zoo, yesterday...


----------



## DVR

Thanks for the compliment @ajbutler13 , just a phone but one with a good lens.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## camb66

Junghans MB









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## InDNavVet

Decided to try a Chronssimo-style strap, since the one I have looks pretty god on my Sinn 857, and these two have some similar qualities...yeah, yeah, I know, this is a Marinus, but as soon as they made it a GMT, it's less diver, and more straight tool watch...somebody please tell me if this just doesn't work please, haha...


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## DVR




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## kostal2093




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## unsub073




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## TheHun

Pilot









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Der Flieger


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## ekwanok

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16721997


Beautiful Habring! Is that a fully-brushed case?


----------



## Orsoni

ekwanok said:


> Beautiful Habring! Is that a fully-brushed case?


Thanks 

Yes. I wanted it as a casual, everyday watch rather than a dressy watch.


----------



## cordi7

Isn’t Habring2 from Austria?


----------



## Orsoni

The Holy Roman Empire.


----------



## ekwanok

cordi7 said:


> Isn’t Habring2 from Austria?


Yes. But welcome in this thread based on shared language, Herr Habring having worked for Lange, and some of the parts coming from Germany (e.g. Carl Haas hairsprings). (Yes, I'm rationalizing.)


----------



## Orsoni

All kidding aside, as a dumb foreigner, a trip to Vienna and seeing the opulence of the royal palaces really opened my eyes to its former grandeur


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## CFR

Took this on the subway yesterday, when it wasn't moving (best lighting for watch pics is on the subway). German watch but definitely not a German bracelet!


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ajbutler13

CFR said:


> Took this on the subway yesterday, when it wasn't moving (best lighting for watch pics is on the subway). German watch but definitely not a German bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 16725628


Oh, my. I don't really have a dream/grail watch. But if I did...that would be it.


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## John Price

Alexander Shorokhoff chrono today...


----------



## lturner241




----------



## Relo60




----------



## mplsabdullah

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGarde42




----------



## jerseywatchman

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 16726969
> 
> View attachment 16726973
> 
> View attachment 16726976
> 
> View attachment 16726978


Great lume shot!! Does it last through the night?


----------



## ajbutler13

jerseywatchman said:


> Great lume shot!! Does it last through the night?


Thanks. Honestly, I have no idea how long it lasts, though. I've never really investigated that.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## E30 Racer

Basking in the sun


----------



## E30 Racer

And in the shadows


----------



## SCD




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## ajbutler13

Love the leading zero in the date display.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Rojote

Helberg


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Coffee n donuts









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGarde42




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## brianmazanec

U50 professional









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Tutima Pacific 670


----------



## Relo60




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wim13

Laco Cuxhaven


----------



## captious




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## pizza_dog

Also put this in the Hanhart thread.


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 104 St Sa A B E


----------



## swissmadetexan

Glashütte Original!


----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand Starfighter Radium
Hirsch Heritage


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Another Stowa


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## camb66




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Just slipped this one on.....


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## fiskadoro

Joining @Toddski1 with another 556i MOP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## obey1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## SCD




----------



## ETA2824-2

Makes "Sens". Doesn't it?


----------



## Fellows




----------



## MAD777

Double wristed Zeppelins today!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fiskadoro

Junghans Form A 100 Jahre Bauhaus


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger bronze


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Marly

Riding my bike with my Damasko


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## flyingpicasso

Stowa Marine silver on Sinn canvas--first time on with this combo, and I like it!


----------



## TickTockX86




----------



## zharik

Stowa Marine, just where it is supposed to be


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## andsan




----------



## Paxman




----------



## captious




----------



## captious

On Hirsch Heavy calf.


----------



## Doctor D.

Sinn UX SDR/ Isofrane


----------



## bam49




----------



## WorthTheWrist

N.B. Yaeger


----------



## dubhead




----------



## inlieu

Is that also Wills Jacket perchance?


----------



## inlieu

inlieu said:


> Is that also Wills Jacket perchance?





Fellows said:


> View attachment 16765936


----------



## AvantGarde42




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

The early bird ctaches the sunrise:


----------



## StufflerMike

Monday morning


----------



## Bonzodog

Nomos x Ace


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand GMT.
Customized as sanitized with classic hands.
Strap Hirsch Heritage


----------



## InDNavVet

Found a NOS from a small dealer in Austria. Not sure I've ever seen a European Edition, with this particular "Graf Zeppelin" design font, with Sapphire crystal, 200M WR, ETA 2824, and exhibition case back. Had to reach out to PointTec/Zeppelin to find out that this is a Ref. 7250 Graf Zeppelin NR127. Nothing too special, of course, but kinda cool to find something a bit unique...


----------



## DVR




----------



## alas26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Cloudy and below 90 for the first time in weeks... A good day!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Here in the north of Switzerland temps will remain below 80F.


----------



## schumacher62

1962 “Laco” Timex.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## MTT60

Here's my vintage ZentRa Manta Automatic from 70's.


----------



## TonyFris




----------



## Alex SBD




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## SCD




----------



## Brummie




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## eblackmo

Race condition upload. Rad. Serisouly though. D. Dornbleuth and Sohn Centre Second.


----------



## MasterOfGears

Today is the day. Sinn R-500.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Relo60




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Relo60




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Elmero

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## SCD




----------



## rationaltime

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16799841


Nice and sharp. How did you do that?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Sweetscience




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Kenster21

rationaltime said:


> Nice and sharp. How did you do that?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I wish I had a talent for photography like Mike. Alas, iPhones allow us to pretend we do. 😎


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-5


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## edubassani




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ETA2824-2

Junghans Milano Mega Solar.
Accuracy: +/- 1 s in 1'000'000 years


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-2


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Orsoni

Stowa Flieger Bronze


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## MTT60




----------



## colonelpurple

Junghans 1972 FIS Special Edition


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## BundyBear

Happy Flieger Friday y'all.  Starting up the propeller badged car.


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## Calumets

New acquisition: vintage Ordiam


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyChicago

Better shot of my Cuxhaven on its orange NATO, capturing heat blued hands’ color a bit better


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## Ar15fonsi

Just purchased my first Sinn


----------



## urbino

Ar15fonsi said:


> Just purchased my first Sinn
> 
> View attachment 16825323
> 
> View attachment 16825324
> 
> View attachment 16825322
> 
> View attachment 16825321


That was my first, too. Didn't wear any other watch for about 3 months. Now I have 3 Sinns. Careful, they're addictive.


----------



## fiskadoro

Stowa Antea KS


----------



## njhinde




----------



## tinman143

Such a simple watch that I enjoy…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Mr & Mrs Bear getting ready to go out on a dinner date. Gonna be a cold night here.


----------



## Radharc

Happy Monday WFH...


----------



## DVR




----------



## aramingo_venango

Took the day off and visited the North Fork of Long Island


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-1


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## fiskadoro

Defakto Transit 'Futur Perfekt' with raw brass dial


----------



## bubba0951




----------



## AsTimeFlies

I'm fat.


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Doctor D.

Back on original strap.


----------



## UDIVER

Just came in yesterday, wasn't easy to find but I'm glad I kept looking!


----------



## MTT60




----------



## DaveAU




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Erik_H




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

I have more


----------



## Jeklotz




----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## alas26

On Anthracite Velour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand Starfighter Radium - Hirsch Heritage antracite


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-2


----------



## captious

Back on original strap after few months.


----------



## BRN

My first Eulit Perlon and won’t be my last.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Junkers JU52


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

GO Navigator:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ajbutler13

alarm4y said:


>


I'm embarrassed to admit how much time it took me to realize that the first pic wasn't some new, cool Nomos model.


----------



## alarm4y

ajbutler13 said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit how much time it took me to realize that the first pic wasn't some new, cool Nomos model.


It’s all good, it’s Apple Watch trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote

How about something different… .


----------



## ETA2824-2

Very German ...


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## DaveAU

it’s a Primus kind of weekend


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

Arrived Friday. The factory strap looks nice, but it's too thick for my taste, so I took my Forstner ladder bracelet off a Stowa where it was never quite right anyway, and put it here, where it's excellent. Yeah, an end piece might be preferable, but that's the only quibble. As it is, it's one of my most comfortable watches.











Note that the hand's shafts are NOT red...that's the reflection from the back of my iPhone.  You can see the phone outline. That gives you an idea of how well the non-lumed parts are polished. 

Not a color for everyone, but it works for me. I think the color adds interest; pilot watches in general, and the 556i in particular, can be a bit industrial. This is hardly that.


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 556i MOP


----------



## blowfish89

Glashütte on a Glacier


----------



## karwath




----------



## Jeep99dad

karwath said:


>


That one is very attractive


----------



## jerseywatchman

blowfish89 said:


> Glashütte on a Glacier


That is one sweet watch!! Is it as nice as it looks?


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## blowfish89

jerseywatchman said:


> That is one sweet watch!! Is it as nice as it looks?


It’s nicer in person - classic design, easy to wear, new movement, and 100hr power reserve from a single barrel.


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## BRN

Really loving this strap combo.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Jim L




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

Steppy said:


>


Nice. I picked up that U50, recently, myself. I got it with the bracelet, like on Jim L's U1. They're great watches, eh?


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Steppy

urbino said:


> Nice. I picked up that U50, recently, myself. I got it with the bracelet, like on Jim L's U1. They're great watches, eh?


Excellent indeed, didn't get the bracelet myself, its excellent on rubber


----------



## iceman767

Stowa Flieger next to you know what 









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chekov




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Time On My Hands

Guinand 21.50.14


----------



## Relo60




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## brianmazanec

U50 professional









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## ETA2824-2

Sinn 358 BE


----------



## robi1138

Muhle ProMare Go


----------



## robi1138

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 16870937


My favorite Sinn! Probably why I bought the same one 😁


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noxide89

Laco Speyer


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## zengineer

brianmazanec said:


> U50 professional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I have a weird no-date rule with my collection and don't like oversize watches so was glad to get one a few days ago from a forum member.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16881172


Beautiful watch...very cool.


----------



## Rojote

New German. Kazim Kenzo Prototype 1000m with ETA 2824. 👍


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7686-2


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## jllphan

I'm gonna have to revisit this thread when i have time, SO MANY great wrist shots! 



robi1138 said:


> Muhle ProMare Go
> View attachment 16879264


All the reviews of this watch I've seen gush over how comfortable the stock strap is, but I haven't had the same experience. As such, I've worn the watch with various aftermarket options. What are your thoughts? And if you dig the stock strap, did it get more comfortable with time? Perhaps I just didn't give adequate time for break in.



RussMurray said:


>


One of the more rare watches I own, which movement do you have? Mine is below and i haven't seen another like it.


----------



## robi1138

jllphan said:


> I'm gonna have to revisit this thread when i have time, SO MANY great wrist shots!
> 
> 
> All the reviews of this watch I've seen gush over how comfortable the stock strap is, but I haven't had the same experience. As such, I've worn the watch with various aftermarket options. What are your thoughts? And if you dig the stock strap, did it get more comfortable with time? Perhaps I just didn't give adequate time for break in.


I like the stock strap a lot and think it's quite comfortable except for the fact that it's either too loose or too tight on me because of the standard buckle so I went with my standard black rubber strap as well as a very dark blue one for this watch.


----------



## DaveAU

FridayFavourite 😍


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## JuNi




----------



## mario1971




----------



## Megaripple

Braun AW 75, ca. late 90s I think, German-made before the watch brand was licensed out to Zeon


----------



## robi1138




----------



## TickTockX86

The 105 *is actually *on my wrist!


----------



## pizza_dog

titanium Archimede at night, new to me today


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## stockae92




----------



## JuNi




----------



## Armchair




----------



## Jim L




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## brianmazanec

U50P









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TickTockX86

stockae92 said:


> View attachment 16891689


What’s the pusher for?


----------



## flyingpicasso

TickTockX86 said:


> What’s the pusher for?


I seem to recall it sets the second hand to 12 to make setting time easier.


----------



## TickTockX86

flyingpicasso said:


> I seem to recall it sets the second hand to 12 to make setting time easier.


That’s interesting… a bonus hacking feature for impatient people? 😂


----------



## jllphan

robi1138 said:


> I like the stock strap a lot and think it's quite comfortable except for the fact that it's either too loose or too tight on me because of the standard buckle so I went with my standard black rubber strap as well as a very dark blue one for this watch.


Appreciate the feedback. I too found it too loose or too tight. One nice thing about the stock strap is that the holes are spaced apart enough that one can make a "custom" hole between any two existing holes, so I did that to make it fit better....but of course I understand you not wanting to do that if you plan to shift the watch on at some point. Perhaps I just need more wrist time with the stock strap to have it break in a bit. Enjoy it, it's a stunner!


----------



## robi1138

jllphan said:


> Appreciate the feedback. I too found it too loose or too tight. One nice thing about the stock strap is that the holes are spaced apart enough that one can make a "custom" hole between any two existing holes, so I did that to make it fit better....but of course I understand you not wanting to do that if you plan to shift the watch on at some point. Perhaps I just need more wrist time with the stock strap to have it break in a bit. Enjoy it, it's a stunner!


No problem 🙂. 

Yes, it really is a beautiful watch.

I had read before that someone made custom holes in their strap. I looked at it and didn't think there was enough space but it sounds like it's been done so actually I will give it a try because I think that strap does look really nice with the watch. I'll keep an eye out and see how comfortable it is over time once I make my new holes.


----------



## whineboy

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 16893659


Hello ajbutler13 - as a DK105 owner, I’m curious, what bracelet is that? 


Having a great time….


----------



## ajbutler13

whineboy said:


> Hello ajbutler13 - as a DK105 owner, I’m curious, what bracelet is that?
> 
> 
> Having a great time….



















Forstner Ladder. I love it.


----------



## robi1138




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## Relo60




----------



## RSDA




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Relo60




----------



## andsan

⁹


----------



## Psudonim

urbino said:


> That was my first, too. Didn't wear any other watch for about 3 months. Now I have 3 Sinns. Careful, they're addictive.


I started with the u50, then the 556 and added the 104 today .. looking at the 103 next


----------



## Greg75




----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-3


----------



## robi1138




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

Just got this in...these are getting tougher to find in good shape. essentially, sold my 857 about a month ago, and 'downgraded', essentially for the smaller 657 (43mm vs 41mm). But also the 857 has the humidity management system, and is tegimented..and, has the ETA 2892 or Sellita SW 300. This 657 is the simpler model (and older/discontinued), and doesn't boast those techs, but still has the antimagnetic 'tech', and has the lesser ETA 2824. But that's okay...I much prefer this 41mm size...


----------



## Doctrinaire

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 16893659


Just curious what's your wrist size? I've been wondering how it would wear on my 6.25" wrist.


----------



## Crabman1972

I have this in a Barton silicone strap, but am looking for a nice grey herringbone tweed for the winter. Hopefully I will find one in 20x18 instead of the 20x16 that seems easier to get.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fiskadoro

Tutima Pacific 670


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Cheverian




----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand GMT klassik satinized house
Hirsch Heritage


----------



## ajbutler13

Doctrinaire said:


> Just curious what's your wrist size? I've been wondering how it would wear on my 6.25" wrist.


7.5" diameter, but of course the picture is from a distance that makes the watch look larger. The lug-to-lug is about 51 mm, if that helps.


----------



## DeckRunner

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Which watch is this? It looks like Stowa Marine but with flieger hands?


----------



## RSDA




----------



## BoostMasterZero




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duck2h




----------



## Orsoni

Stowa


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-5


----------



## BRN




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

Old logo


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## c3p0




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## john_marston

bearwithwatch said:


> Junkers 6970-5


Not normally a fan of Junkers, but that’s a nice one. Unfortunately if I search it now, it doesn’t say made in Germany on the dial anymore


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## robi1138




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-1


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn U50


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## iceman767

Stowa it is. Doesn't come better than this gorgeous pilot piece









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Crabman1972

Going tweed...


----------



## robi1138




----------



## BRN




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## austex

Nomos Club


----------



## Will_f




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## robi1138




----------



## andsan

_







_


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gliebig




----------



## Calumets




----------



## robi1138




----------



## robi1138




----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

Had my eye on this one for quite awhile, and finally pulled the trigger... Excellent condition for a 16YO watch. Love the design (even though, yes, the dial's a bit busy...).


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## Jeklotz




----------



## Redi_t13




----------



## ominus

Sternglas Taiga


----------



## Rojote




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-2


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreshJeep

I’m new to the NOMOS family. I love it.


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## robi1138




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## robi1138




----------



## deepsea03

Hieroglyphics


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Redi_t13




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

Redi_t13 said:


> View attachment 16955737


Nice Onyx! What number is yours? Mine is #51 (acquired a few weeks before my 51st birthday):


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## robi1138




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Doctor D.

In office earlier today


----------



## Doctor D.

Another german today


----------



## Matushki

Damascoffee









Sent from my M2102K1C using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-1


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## deepsea03

U50 Pro


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OPIC

Ludwig


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand GMT on a Sinn "canvas"


----------



## gmgSR50

Posted this in the Sinn forum but might as well add it here as well 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

Feeling blue 😀


----------



## TickTockX86

In another post, someone said day/dates are “blech.” I politely disagree 😊


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## SCD




----------



## DeckRunner




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeckRunner

Is that the art deco model? How do you like it?


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-2


----------



## camb66




----------



## shibaman




----------



## Ligavesh

Need to find screws to hold the dial and movement tighter, but in any case a very nice looking watch - and very good time keeping:


----------



## Crabman1972

Fall travel with corduroy and tweed, with wool Neumoks.


----------



## DVR

Seventies in blue


----------



## painterspal

Tangomat.


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## JuNi

Archimede








Pilot


----------



## DVR




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Palmettoman

Laco Munster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Crabman1972 said:


> Fall travel with corduroy and tweed, with wool Neumoks.


I wish I could take a nice shot like that. Unfortunately I work from home most days so I'm in my pajama pants and a t-shirt most days 🤣

Great watch, btw!


----------



## Crabman1972

robi1138 said:


> I wish I could take a nice shot like that. Unfortunately I work from home most days so I'm in my pajama pants and a t-shirt most days
> 
> Great watch, btw!


Thank you.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## robi1138




----------



## andsan




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## stockae92




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Brummie




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-1


----------



## Crabman1972

bearwithwatch said:


> Zeppelin 7690-1


Gorgeous!


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Orhorolgy

OK.......I'll play along.......


_*Wempe Zeitsmeister Chronometer*_


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## InDNavVet

I was thinking, I should have posted a last pic with the T2 before it get scooped up in the near future, but alas, this came in today, so I'll share this one...


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## ajbutler13

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16990880





Ar15fonsi said:


> View attachment 16993943


Great pics, gentlemen.

My photo isn't as good, but I'm loving my new bracelet. It looks much better than the Nomos sport bracelet (at least to me):


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## [email protected]

Just arrived, via a wonderful WUS member! I am in love.


----------



## Ar15fonsi

ajbutler13 said:


> Great pics, gentlemen.
> 
> My photo isn't as good, but I'm loving my new bracelet. It looks much better than the Nomos sport bracelet (at least to me):
> View attachment 16994080


Looks awesome on the bracelet!


----------



## ajbutler13

Ar15fonsi said:


> Looks awesome on the bracelet!


Thanks!


----------



## JuNi

Nature at the Kellerwald-Edersee National Park










Time is import but not so important here


----------



## robi1138

Am really loving this watch


----------



## JuNi

Still wearing the Schauer.
I somehow lost track of time and it is very enjoyable.


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 104 St Sa A B E


----------



## Tankabc

Love sinn watches think there one of the best!!


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10




----------



## Calumets

Usually on red silicone or bracelet, but thought I’d give white a go. What do you think?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower

My friend's new GO and yes it's too big for my wrist.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## flyingpicasso




----------



## Orhorolgy

Well maybe subconsciously you may think so but I don't.

Cool watch! 

Looks good, wear it with pride.



mebiuspower said:


> My friend's new GO _*and yes it's too big for my wrist*_.
> 
> View attachment 16999124


----------



## robi1138




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-2


----------



## Rojote




----------



## c3p0




----------



## maguirejp

Too small for a wrist shot, but kinda cool. From my German aunt and uncle many many years ago.
cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco Leipzig


----------



## InDNavVet

This just came in...stumbled across it on WatchMann, and instantly fell in love...then read StufflerMike's review, and knew I had to have it...

No sense in rehashing all the great work he did on the review...









Review: Findeisen Taucher F-1253


During our summer vacation in South Tyrol and whilst sunbathing at the pool of our lovely residence in Caldaro sulla strada de vino, Windegg Residence, I was flicking through new Instagram posts and came across a new German dive watch, the F-1253 by Findeisen. A new dive watch, even if made in...




www.watchuseek.com





Immediately took off the bracelet--don't want to mar it for at least a little while, but had a Hirsch Robby layng around, so threw it on that...Without further adieu...other than to say...it didn't disappoint upon arrival...


----------



## StufflerMike

My F-1253 in autumn sphere.


----------



## robi1138

InDNavVet said:


> This just came in...stumbled across it on WatchMann, and instantly fell in love...then read StufflerMike's review, and knew I had to have it...
> 
> No sense in rehashing all the great work he did on the review...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review: Findeisen Taucher F-1253
> 
> 
> During our summer vacation in South Tyrol and whilst sunbathing at the pool of our lovely residence in Caldaro sulla strada de vino, Windegg Residence, I was flicking through new Instagram posts and came across a new German dive watch, the F-1253 by Findeisen. A new dive watch, even if made in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediately took off the bracelet--don't want to mar it for at least a little while, but had a Hirsch Robby layng around, so threw it on that...Without further adieu...other than to say...it didn't disappoint upon arrival...
> 
> View attachment 17004119
> 
> 
> View attachment 17004120


I love that watch! Was looking at that one a lot (opted for a Damasko instead)...even talked to Greg @ Watchmann about them for a bit. I like the black one a lot too but that blue is fantastic!

Any review or comments you can make after you've had it for a while would be appreciated.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Rojote

Two beefy Germans in one pic. 💪🏻🏁


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Buramu




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Also from the Black Forest: Junghans Milano Mega Solar. Radio controlled around the globe.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## MegaMilez

I can finally participate here!


----------



## iceman767

.
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

iceman767 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Nice! Let me know if you want to let it go at some point then i would be interested


----------



## Relo60




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## deepsea03

a well-loved 103


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## JuNi




----------



## Orhorolgy

Today I’m rocking my old style Junkers Atlantikflug watch with its Titan case.

Yeah, this particular Junkers watch may not be appealing to many but it sure appeals to me!


----------



## jmerino7

Archimede Pilot XLA



















Thanks.


----------



## Orsoni

Junkers Iron Annie


----------



## Fly-by




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## DaveAU

Added some 🍊 orange to the collection this week


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dbro

Does this count?
Junghans on my wrist


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## mario1971




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## diver33




----------



## franksf

Big pilot tourby grand slam in the making


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

DC56


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TickTockX86

iceman767 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Wonder if today's Stowa would accept a request to blue the running seconds subdial hand... Still, lovely!


----------



## sci




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## toade




----------



## alas26

Metro:









Sent from my SM-F936U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Psudonim

104


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great.
I've seen these look almost black and then a great blue depending on light, is that a fair statement?
how often is yours blue vs not blue?


----------



## dubhead

Flieger Friday


----------



## Paul in SC

right and left wrist


----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand Starfighter on a Di Modell Chronissimo strap. Can't be more german than that 😊


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## ominus

Hentschel Hafenmeister


----------



## DucBub

Guinand Monte Carlo


----------



## BRN




----------



## Calumets




----------



## wkw

deepsea03 said:


> That looks great.
> I've seen these look almost black and then a great blue depending on light, is that a fair statement?
> how often is yours blue vs not blue?


Sorry for belated reply deepsea.

You’re correct that it looks like black in most of the situation. 
Under the sunlight, it does look like a matt dark blue. In my cases, it looks black most of the time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## falika




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mooglover




----------



## Psudonim

104


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSDickson

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, great shot. That sure is a clean clock face, but wouldn't call it sterile. Must be the hands that really make it click. Which model may I ask?


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mooglover




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TickTockX86




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## deepsea03

103 and coffee on a chilly morning


----------



## BRN

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 17040177


Erika‘s Original strap? That’s a sharp looking combination!


----------



## Calumets




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

BRN said:


> Erika‘s Original strap? That’s a sharp looking combination!


Yes it’s an Erikas


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom V.

joeyza said:


>





joeyza said:


>


This one this week


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## DSDickson

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 17053770


WoW Mike ... a non Si. Say it ain't so! lol

Still a nice clock, thanx.


----------



## cordi7

I finally tried it on ... and unfortunately liked it a lot. Torn now between Sinn 105 and this. If I would need to choose in the category of bling divers between Omega 300m and Noramis Sport Datum I would probably pick the latter one. Awesome watch even if black dial version is to me the least attractive from the bunch.


----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand GMT - klassik.


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## dubhead

Germans only


----------



## deepsea03

I can neither confirm nor deny that I may be picking up or dropping off a package


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17

-Shawn


----------



## SMB72




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-5


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## camb66




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag

DB3


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## andsan




----------



## monza06




----------



## falika

Received yesterday.


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## fiskadoro

U50 today


----------



## Tekkamaki

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 17066881


Love that dress shirt!


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## bubba0951




----------



## DSDickson

My first German! Way back that is.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## Paul in SC

Muhle Glashutte makes a very comfortable watch


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## andsan




----------



## nmadd

RussMurray said:


>


Lovely! Is this the 40? What size wrist do you have? Would love to see some more shots! Considering this one myself.


----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul in SC

My Two


----------



## It's Hedley

Full moon on the GO PML...


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 356 Sa Flieger III


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-2


----------



## Jim L




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## MmmBacon




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## deepsea03

BWITW


----------



## mario1971




----------



## InDNavVet

AM...


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

...PM. Just arrived today. Neat story/history of the brand. Tough decsion on which colorway to go with; all the options are interesting, and nice...

Really get a lot for the price. Standard Sellita SW200, but with that, you get a double-domed sapphire, BGW9- lumed/ceramic bezel insert, C3-lumed indices, hands, and crown, quick-release BoR bracelet with individual links/beads (screw links), multi-layered dial/chapter ring/indices, polished-chamfered case edge between brushedtop/sides edges of a skin-diver-esque case. 40mm x 46mm x 13.4mm (w/ domed crystal). Feels very solid, yet not heavy. Tight-yet-turnable 120-click unidirectional, coin edged bezel. Considering this is a family-owned German independant brand dating back to 1955 (Grandson revived in 2017), to get all this for under $700 (considering Zelos, or other microbrands would list for similar, if not more), is a nice, fair priced diver, IMO.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umutaydogan

VDB @ Maldives

I like this big boy !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Doctor D.




----------



## CMuf

cordi7 said:


> I finally tried it on ... and unfortunately liked it a lot. Torn now between Sinn 105 and this. If I would need to choose in the category of bling divers between Omega 300m and Noramis Sport Datum I would probably pick the latter one. Awesome watch even if black dial version is to me the least attractive from the bunch.
> 
> View attachment 17054940
> 
> View attachment 17054942
> 
> View attachment 17054941
> 
> View attachment 17054936
> 
> View attachment 17054939
> 
> View attachment 17054937
> 
> View attachment 17054938
> 
> View attachment 17054935


Nice, I havent seen a Union for a long time now


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshua G

Dornie all day 










Every day, really.


----------



## DSDickson

Joshua G said:


> Dornie all day
> 
> 
> View attachment 17087707
> 
> 
> Every day, really.


Jack-Foster strap by chance?


----------



## Joshua G

DSDickson said:


> Jack-Foster strap by chance?


Aaron Bespoke.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSDickson

Joshua G said:


> Aaron Bespoke.


Thank you @Joshua G. Nice pearl Ray!


----------



## Jim L




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Happy Acres

Damasko DK11 today, I love this watch!


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Brummie




----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

Laco


----------



## Doctor D.

Guinand - Di modell Chronissimo - whole week


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Toddski1

Sinn 104 St Sa I W


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916




----------



## monza06




----------



## WorthTheWrist




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil

Mid-post


----------



## Singularious

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 17106143


Thanks for the new mark intro. Really liking some of what they offer.


----------



## Mooglover




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Malakim

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 7


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## deepsea03

chilly night in GA


----------



## deepsea03

Christmas Eve but still a Saturday so you know what that means


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## deepsea03

Santa's workshop


----------



## K. Bosch

Merry Xmas. I’ve officially joined the ranks of owners of German watches with my recent purchase of a Junghans Form A taupe dial, thanks to a member here.










39mm
I’m really enjoying the design. The little square cutouts on the dial add some depth.


----------



## wkw

Merry Christmas 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

Merry Xmas🎅🏿🎁🎄








Alexander Shorokhoff Crazy Balls🏀⚽⚾


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swift

TUTIMA GRAND CLASSIC HAVANA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## flyingpicasso

wkw said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First one I've seen posted here--very nice.


----------



## demetri_j

my Tourby


----------



## Toddski1

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41


----------



## fiskadoro

Tutima Pacific 670


----------



## Skeptical




----------



## Radharc

Haven't worn this one in a while -- been on an 856 and Aqua Terra kick for a while. But feels _very_ good to have this one back on the wrist.


----------



## ajbutler13

Continuing @Radharc's sentimentality, it has been a long minute since I've worn this one...








...and it feels good.


----------



## nmadd

Toddski1 said:


> Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41


Wow, this looks soo good.


----------



## Hat_Trick_Hokie

Finally upgraded the German side of my watch box from my beloved Junghans.


----------



## wkw

flyingpicasso said:


> First one I've seen posted here--very nice.


Thanks.

I like the relatively low profile design of this piece.

Here’s a pic with his cousin…











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy New Years Eve 
Starting the day with the EZM9 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOfGears

NYE lume. Sinn R500


----------



## InDNavVet

Happy New Year, all!!


----------



## edubassani

Happy New Year!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso




----------



## Buramu

A true Stowa from the Schauer-era


----------



## Toddski1

Cleared for takeoff. Sinn 104 St Sa I W today.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet

Just bought this almost 12YO Dievas Vortex (V1), with the Fricker case and made entirely in Germany, as opposed to a lot of their newer models, apparently?? Just going off of reviews I've read, I guess. Anyway, this thing is in darn-near-mint condition. There are not even marks around the screw heads on the lugs. And the Bezel still rotates like most Titanium bezels do, but it hasn't loosened up like a lot of these do over time...

Sorry for droning, but I'm just surprised how incredible shape this piece is; anyway here are a couple of picks on a Meyhofer leather Zulu strap...


----------



## Orsoni




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## RSDA




----------



## InDNavVet

Still on the wrist...


----------



## flyingpicasso

.925 dial...and old logo!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TickTockX86

InDNavVet said:


> Still on the wrist...
> 
> View attachment 17137328


That’s just a good looking dial! The numerals, proportions of the hands - it all works for me!


----------



## painterspal

Terrasport. Lufthansa edition. Great daily wear.


----------



## devmartin

The first mechanical watch I ever bought.









Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Relo60




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## InDNavVet

TickTockX86 said:


> That’s just a good looking dial! The numerals, proportions of the hands - it all works for me!


Thanks! I agree, obviously. Diver specs with an aviation-esque dial. I absolutely love the font. It's taken 3+ to find one of these, (for a reasonable price, that is,) after stupidly trading the one I had, away. Tried the newer version, and while it's a not a bad watch...it's just not the same...


----------



## InDNavVet




----------



## JuNi




----------



## fiskadoro

U50


----------



## Nic98765

The Senator


----------



## MmmBacon




----------



## TickTockX86

Nic98765 said:


> The Senator


Interesting, counter-clockwise direction for incrementing the date pointer? I’ve never seen (noticed) that on any date subdials before. Am I just unobservant (possible!) or is this unique/ uncommon on this watch for a reason?


----------



## rnosky

RSDA said:


> View attachment 17136789


Are there any US retailers for Archimede?


----------



## rationaltime

I think Ickler prefers to do direct sales.

Watchmann was an Archimede authorized dealer, and still is for Defakto.
They may have some Archimede watches still in stock.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Nic98765

TickTockX86 said:


> Interesting, counter-clockwise direction for incrementing the date pointer? I’ve never seen (noticed) that on any date subdials before. Am I just unobservant (possible!) or is this unique/ uncommon on this watch for a reason?


I don't know the reason (technical maybe) but it's a nice detail!


----------



## Toddski1

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 - manufactured in Pforzheim / Germany


----------



## RSDA

rnosky said:


> Are there any US retailers for Archimede?


Nope.


----------



## rnosky

RSDA said:


> Nope.


Thx. That's what I thought.


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## Crabman1972

Wool, tweed and corduroy.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang

Been binging on German watches lately









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowcountryguy




----------

